# Coffee,Tea,ACV,AVJ & Ayurvedic Challenge 2013



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey Ladies! Happy New Year! In Addition to Coffee, Tea we've decided to add:

*ACV*
*AVJ *
*Ayurvedic *

Products/Rinses etc.....in 2013

The reason you're being "Mention" is because you posted in the Previously Challenge.

Please Stop in and list the Products/Rinses etc...You'll be using in 2013

@Brownie518
@Chaosbutterfly
@BlkOnyx488
@NJoy
@hair4today
@Mane_Attraxion
@Anakinsmomma
@LovinCurls
@Ltown
@greenandchic
@curlyhersheygirl
@leiah
@babayred_86
@Ronnieaj
@Seamonster
@Marino
@Minty
@HauteHippie
@Shay72
@Eisani
@Ms_CoCo37
@Aggie
@InBloom
@bajandoc86
@niqu92
@faithVA
@beautyaddict1913
@ecornett
@yodie
@guyanesesista
@CurlyMoo
@dyamonds10
@AtlantaJJ
@Lita
@mami2010
@bign__17
@soonergirl
@LunaGorgeous
@luckiestdestiny
@Coffee
@divachyk
@wantsthecurlsback
@Solila
@MarriageMaterial
@GoddessMaker
@NappyNelle
@mamaore
@DarkJoy
@felic1
@NaiyaAi
@Bajanmum
@lovestarr
@Poutchi
@Ann0804
@CurlsBazillion
@Baggettcindy
@hair4romheaven
@MrsHouston
@morehairplease
@Jewell
@MaraWithLove
@Vintagecoilylocks
@nurseN98
@zora
@youwillrise
@againstallodds
@justicefighter1913
@chebaby
@Auburn
@Vonnieluvs08
@Anavrin
@SimJam
@Stillsaddity
@ladysaraii
@Ms. Tiki
@lamaria211
@Americka
@tri3nity
@shortt29
@Hairroots
@grownnsexy
@SLOGRO
@Babygrowth
@cocomama
@DirectorChic
@Lymegreen
@ArrrBeee
@karenjoe
@melissa-bee
@Keen
@HairNinja
@lovelycurls
@jprayze
@rachelpierre7385
@daviine
@Toot-a-Boot
@-PYT
@JFemme
@Nice & Wavy
@Froreal3
@Bnster
@RODI
@SEMO
@ronie
@Firstborn2
@BonFille
@g.lo
@WantNatural
@Saludable84
@MeechUK
@Golden75
@phyl73
@Imoan
@Foxglove
@BornAgainNatural2012
@*Frisky*
@TLC1020
@QueenAmaka


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm here! Excited for 2013! Adding Ayurvedic to my regimen!

Right now I'm using:
*
teas/herbs*
rose petals
oolong
nettle
burdock

* Ayuvedic (new for 2013)*
shikakai (as shampoo)
amla
henna
neem oil and powders


----------



## NaiyaAi (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in! Definitely using coffee, deciding on which teas I want to use for this year, looking into AVJ.


----------



## Lymegreen (Dec 26, 2012)

I was unofficially in the last challenge and learned so much 

My staples are:
Bhrami
Bhringraj
Cassia
AVJ 
Shikaikai (sp)

I've been thinking about using henna during the spring and summer but I don't know if I can deal with the mess.   I've thought about adding the henna powder straight into my cheapy conditioners (gloss) to save time.  Still figuring out how to make it quick and easy. 

But for now I do rinses with the other powers above or pastes regularly and my hair loves it!


----------



## Americka (Dec 26, 2012)

I am in...

Teas - Black
Coffee - vanilla nut, Colombian dark roast
Ayurvedic - amla, aritha, lemon, tulsi (still need to learn how to use effectively)


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in. .. be back to list. ...


----------



## WantNatural (Dec 26, 2012)

WOOHOO! I've been waiting for this!

I'll be using various herbs for teas (nettle's my favorite), prepackaged teas, AVJ, and henna. Planning to try brahmi, bringhraj, and kalpi tone, maybe start using my shikaikai shampoo bar again.  Will go shopping at Patel Brothers tomorrow!

Oops! Almost forgot coffee!  This is a must-have before I DC.


----------



## Imoan (Dec 26, 2012)

Awesome, I already do a paste w/ Amla,brahmi powders treatments every two weeks, I also will be using the following :

Bhringaraj, amla, brahmi, mustard seed, vatika oils
Hibiscus, neem, burdock root, marshmallow root powders.

Thanks


----------



## g.lo (Dec 26, 2012)

I am in;
tea rinse, henna, cocoveda oil and sukesh ayurvedic powder. Will post more details early january!


----------



## hair4today (Dec 26, 2012)

IDareT'sHair you know I'm a tea head for life so  count me in for this challenge. I have a ton of teas and herbs and do like to mix it up each wash but faves that I typically use are: burdock root, marshmallow root, slippery elm, horsetail, nettle, blue malva flowers, moringa, bamboo leaf, hibiscus/rose-hip and rooibos. My current reggie is to do a tea rinse layered under a light protein DC before cleansing. For the new year, I will be adding a final tea rinse of moisturizing herbs  (blue malva, hibiscus, rooibos, etc) with a touch of ACV to close the cuticles and boost sheen and shine. Wishing everyone a successful, healthy hair journey for 2013!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Dec 26, 2012)

OMG ayurveda is being added? I'll definitely be able to be active! All I buy now are herbs, teas, oils and cheapie conditioners! XD Count me in!


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Dec 26, 2012)

I completely slacked off last challenge.  I'm going to a health food store soon to explore more teas.  I can't get up the courage to use ACV, I know its silly but I just can't wrap my mind around that. I want to rinse weekly then in the spring/summer three times a week after cowashing.  I will be more consistent this year, I have to if I'm going to make BSL.


----------



## TopShelf (Dec 26, 2012)

can you post the link to the previous challenge. I would like to see some of the regimens


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 26, 2012)

Not sure if I'll be joining this challenge but it's piqued my interest...anyone ever try beer rinsing??


----------



## Bajanmum (Dec 26, 2012)

Here! 

Thanks for the mention IDareT'sHair

I'll be back with my list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2012)

TopShelf said:


> *can you post the link to the previous challenge. I would like to see some of the regimens*


 
TopShelf

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=592629&highlight=coffee+tea




APrayer4Hair said:


> *Not sure if I'll be joining this challenge but it's piqued my interest...anyone ever try beer rinsing??*


 
APrayer4Hair

I know it's rich in Barley.  You should try it & give us a Review.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in!

*Tea*
Black tea
Oolong
Hibiscus 
Coffee
Neem


*Ayurvedic *
Henna
Indigo
Kapur Kachri
Neem 
Hibiscus (powder)
Shikakai
Amla


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2012)

I said I would be using Coffee January 1st - April 1st. I'll be using Columbian Coffee x2 week under my DC'er.

I'll start back to Tea(s) in the Spring/Summer:
Horsetail
Nettle
Burdock
Saw Palmetto
Rosehips
Catnip 
Fenugreek
Roobis
Black
Hibiscus 
Rosemary
Peppermint
Marshmallow
Milk Thistle
Moringa
Oolong
Green Tea

Here are my Flowers:
Blue Malva
Hibiscus
Calendua
Rose Petals

And Several Loose Tea Blends that other Nikos sent me!

I also have several Natural/Handmade Products that contain: Coffees, Teas, ACV and Ayurvedic Blends.


----------



## TopShelf (Dec 26, 2012)

I want to join but I am not sure how the coffee is being applied. Is it a final rinse?  A pre-poo?


----------



## SimJam (Dec 26, 2012)

thanks MissT for starting back up the 2013 threads!!!! I must say that this thread and the oils thread introduced me to some products and got me using some old staples that really did my hair good in 2012 

*Teas*
I draw my teas in water then add AVJ 50:50 ratio

hibiscus
marshmallow
rosehips
nettle
burdock root
lavender
horsetail
moringa
rosemary

*Ayurveda*
will start back doing scalp pastes using
amla
artitha
brahmi
will try to be consistent with monthly hennas

*ACV*
will continue cleansing my scalp with ACV before using cleansing cremes

*Coffee*
Ive never tried coffee rinses, but may add into my regimen this year, from what Ive read seems like I can incorporate into ayurvedic scalp pastes and henna to start with.


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in...will be back with my list


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2012)

TopShelf

I've been using mine under my DC'er.  There are alot of great YT Videos on Coffee Rinsing & the benefits.


----------



## chebaby (Dec 26, 2012)

cool im in.
i will still be using trigga which has tea in it, jar of joe which has coffee. and i have a few ayurvedic herbs ill be using here and there.

monday i used terressentials mud wash which is bentonite clay(does that count) and i followed up with kbb mask which has amla and shikakai.

this weekend i might pull out a little amla and henna, depends on how i feel.


----------



## gennatay (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in. I am going to start my Alma treatments. I found henna to loosen my curl too much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2012)

@chebaby

It counts if you want it to count! You know how I roll. 

You see I just told someone they could rinse w/Beer....


----------



## chebaby (Dec 26, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It counts if you want it to count! You know how I roll.
> 
> You see I just told someone they could rinse w/Beer....


  okay, we make our own rules.

i just saw a YT video about someone rinsing with beer. im about to do more research on that


----------



## Ltown (Dec 26, 2012)

I'll be reducing my teas to what I can get on the ground: 
black, nettle and oblong.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies! Happy New Year! In Addition to Coffee, Tea we've decided to add:
> 
> *ACV*
> *AVJ *
> ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2012)

chebaby said:


> okay, we make our own rules.
> 
> *i just saw a YT video about someone rinsing with beer. im about to do more research on that*


 
chebaby

..........:alcoholic


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Dec 26, 2012)

I have to bow out of this one. I am not a challege person, I just agreed to document in a vitamin thread. I wish the ladies well in this one!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2012)

Aggie

Yep.

So Come On Girl, and use up some of them Powders you just got sitting around.

This is right on time for you to get it Done!oke:

Think about how good you'll feel this time next year, when them Powders is gone.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It counts if you want it to count! You know how I roll.
> 
> You see I just told someone they could rinse w/Beer....


,  @ rinse with beer. All fun aside though, I like rinsing my hair with beer. It's great for shine and making those cuticles look good!

I think you should add that one to the original post IDareT'sHair cause I'm gonna be using that one as well now that it was mentioned.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2012)

@Aggie Gurl....You & @chebaby go 'head and get ya'll Beer On!

I know it's suppose to be chocked full of Malt, Barley etc........

Ya'll get Ya'lls Shine on!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> Yep.
> 
> ...


 
I know right, they been sittin' around far too long. Well no more! I am hitting it hard this coming year and hopefully use them up by the middle of the year.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh crap, I just remembered I have fenugreek powder to use up. And perhaps I will add my JBCO and Argan oil to the rinses for added softness to use those up as well. I had them too long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2012)

@Aggie 

That's how I did with Oils (when I started that Oil Challenge). I got tired of looking at those tired looking Oils sitting under my bathroom cabinet.

Now, 1 year later, I'm in a much better place.  

I now know what Oils I really like/work etc....instead of having alot of miscellaneous Oils sitting around.

My Oil stash has been significantly reduced


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2012)

Aggie

Start working them Powders this year and getting them up & outta there!:buttkick:


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm IN for this challenge for sure!

I will be using teas, AVJ & ayurvedic powders in 2013. 

Teas (I use loose leaf and chopped root teas)
Black
Neem
Horsetail
Nettle
Saw Palmetto
Catnip
Rosehip
Fenugreek
Chamomile
Marshmallow root
Burdock root
Slippery elm 
Irish Moss(new addition - I added this to my marshmallow/burdock/slippery elm mix and OMG!!!   The slip was incredible!)
Hibiscus

Ayurvedic
Amla 
Brahmi
Kalpi tone
Neem


----------



## chebaby (Dec 26, 2012)

Aggie i think i remember you mentioning beer rinsing before. ive never done it and im not interested in doing it but i like watching videos o n what it does for other peoples hair.
IDareT'sHair, you know you want to rinse with beer.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2012)

chebaby, this is true. I love beer rinsing and the fact that it doesn't leave behind a beer smell in my hair once dried. That's a definite plus for me since I like my hair smelling nice and fresh and clean at all times. I especially like the shine. 

You have to use a light beer, flat and room temperature, so I would open one, let sit until flat, then pour over my hair in the shower. I would then let it sit while I shower, then rinse it out with slightly cool water.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in with tea rinses, I'll be back later with my list. thanks for the tag.


----------



## chebaby (Dec 26, 2012)

Aggie said:


> @chebaby, this is true. I love beer rinsing and the fact that it doesn't leave behind a beer smell in my hair once dried. That's a definite plus for me since I like my hair smelling nice and fresh and clean at all times. I especially like the shine.
> 
> You have to use a light beer, flat and room temperature, so I would open one, let sit until flat, then pour over my hair in the shower. I would then let it sit while I shower, then rinse it out with slightly cool water.


 that sounds good. the results sound amazing but i think ill stick to tea when i want to rinse with something
no one here drinks so we never have beer in the house anyway.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 26, 2012)

IN! 
I'll update in a min.


----------



## zora (Dec 26, 2012)

OMG, you guys are serious!

Ok, I'm going to keep mine simple: Amla, Nettles, and Cleavers.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in I love my tea! I'll post which teas I'll be using this weekend after I restock


----------



## Seamonster (Dec 26, 2012)

Coffee oil
Teas: pine, chaparral and burdock
Ayurvedic: neem, shikaiki, arita, maka


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 26, 2012)

Will use tea as the base of my dc:
Hibiscus
Marshmallow root
Rosemary
Fenugreek
Burdock
thyme
Fennel 
Green 
DC -Catnip
Oolong
Borage

Mid cowash I will use a coffee/tea rinse (Of which some are aryuvedics that I use as tea for ease of use) that I will allow to sit on my hair for a few minutes.

Equal parts coffee along with a brew of the following tea's:
Amla on occasion)
Bhringaraj
Nettle
Saw palmento
Lavendar
Horsetail
Rosehip
Catnip
Peppermint

Followed by a leave in blend of the following tea's and equal parts aloe vera juice:
Roobois
Fenugreek
Marshmallow root
Slippery elm 
Malva 
Moringa
Lemongrass
Irish moss
Rose Petal

I brew my dc and rinse blends overnight and leave them in the fridge.  My leave in blend I brew for only a couple hours and also leave it in the fridge.   I use about 2-3 ounces of the rinse's per use.

Enough of my novel now


----------



## nurseN98 (Dec 26, 2012)

zora, girl what are cleavers? Are they good for scalp issues or are they for growth?

I have fallen off so bad. I tried the black tea rinses for shedding hair and they had no effect. My hair is still shedding, though not as bad since I've been taking garlic pills for my cholesterol. My hair has gotten thin and now I'm starting to get dandruff . I'm going to research what I can use for dandruff but if anybody has any suggestions I would appreciate it 

For now I'm gonna do aloe vera rinses starting this weekend. Thanks for the tag IDareT'sHair i'd forgotten all about this..lol. I need to get serious and keep what hair I have left on my head.


----------



## *Frisky* (Dec 26, 2012)

My experience with henna was really bad so I am going to have to do some research before I try anything but the tea rinsing right now.


----------



## Lita (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm here...

Most of my products contain large amounts of Ayurvedic ingredients..

I henna too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 26, 2012)

*Frisky* said:


> My experience with henna was really bad so I am going to have to do some research before I try anything but the tea rinsing right now.



*Frisky* I understand,henna can be funny on the hair at times,tea rinsing is good..You still get the strength & softening with-out the messy clean-up


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 26, 2012)

I am in. I will seal with AVJ whenever I co-wash or wash my hair and use an Ayurvedic gloss once a month. Ayurvedic glosses are comprised of amla/bhringraj/brahmi/hibiscus or Henna Sooq's Sukesh Ayurveda.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in for everything but AVJ. I just can't talk myself into buy that super sized jug from Walmart. I'm too lazy to list all of my teas and Ayurvedic powders.


----------



## daviine (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for the mention.  I'm in.  I will be using teas and some Ayurvedic powders.  

Right now I have: 
Teas
Nettle Leaf
Marshmallow
Burdock Root
Saw Palmetto Berries 
Chamomile


Ayurvedic Powders
I've been wanting to ask but not sure where to ask this so I'll ask here.  I bought some bhringraj and brahmi powders (Hesh brand--purchased online) but they don't have an expiration date.  I'm not sure if they are safe to use because my neem powder (also by Hesh but purchased locally) has an expiration date.  Do you think they are safe to use? If you don't think I should use them--can you recommend a reliable source?  

I plan to try the teas and powders one by one so that I can try to really pay attention to how they react with my hair.  But maybe I should get some type of conditioning staples down first.   

As others post, I will decide how I want to use them.  In the past I used them under my DCs or as a final rinse.  Not sure what I want to do this time around.  Looking forward to reading what everyone else is doing.  

Sorry so long.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for the mention!! I tea rinse every wash day so let's go get it.

ETA:
Slippery Elm
Moringa
Marshmallow Root
Burdock Root
Oolong
Bamboo
And others....

Aggie and chebaby, I read about beer rinsing but can't recall the benefits. Off to research. Oh and che, no one drinks at my house either. I probably would feel weird buying beer but if it will bring some goodness to this low porosity hair, consider it a stocked item in the fridge.


----------



## lovelycurls (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for the mention. Yes Am In...Love  my tea/herbal rinses


----------



## lovelycurls (Dec 27, 2012)

Teas, herbs, ayruvedic powders I have on hand are:
Earl grey 
Yerba mate 
Tulsi
Chamomile
Moringa
Oolong
Peppermint
Hibiscus
Marshmallow root
Nettle leaf
Saw plamento powder
Saw plamento c/s
Fenugreek seed
Fennel
Sage leaf
Sage powders
Burdock root
Thyme
Roobios 
Rosemary leaf powder
Catnip leaf c/s
Catnip leaf powder
Nettle root powder
Horsetail
Oat straw 
Moringa powder
Rosehip powders
Amla
Shikakai
Brahim
Neem


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair 

Ok I'm in but y'all gotta stay on me cause I'm a bit of a slacker...

I'll be using beer, AVJ, acv, and I plan to try teas n coffee.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2012)

APrayer4Hair  You betta' keep all that lovely progress going.....oke:


----------



## Aggie (Dec 27, 2012)

chebaby said:


> that sounds good. the results sound amazing but i think ill stick to tea when i want to rinse with something
> no one here drinks so we never have beer in the house anyway.


 
My dad and sis drinks beer but not the light variety so I can't sneak one of theirs. I do have to get them by the half dozen and hide them from my sis and dad though because for them it would be free. 

I think they'll drink them up before I can use them up on my hair. They'll probably  if they found out what I'll be doing with them.


----------



## Ann0804 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm in,
I will be using: amla, neem, cassia, and shikakai.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2012)

If anyone has any Coconut Milk or Coconut Creme, feel free to use those too.

Especially since: @APrayer4Hair, @Aggie @chebaby and *cough* maybe @divachyk might use room temp Beer.  

I don't drink either and would probably feel 'strange' buying beer, but wll wait on a few reviews. I know the Barley & Malt is suppose to be good for your hair probably like "Wheat" or something.

I found both Coconut Milk & Creme (1 jar each) in my Cabinet, so I'll pull those out and get rid of those.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 27, 2012)

T, I will buy the beer at the store outside the city limits to not be seen by anyone I know.   I prepood with coconut milk before and loved it. Never thought about using it for rinsing. Thanks for the tip IDareT'sHair.


----------



## Lita (Dec 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> If anyone has any Coconut Milk or Coconut Creme, feel free to use those too.
> 
> Especially since: @APrayer4Hair, @Aggie @chebaby and *cough* maybe @divachyk might use room temp Beer.
> 
> ...



If you don't want to use beer,just buy hops powder or leaves..I like the powder,I add it to my Brahmi & conditioner,when I rinse it out,my hair is super full with a lot of body..Penn Herb has the powder/Mountian Rose has the leaves you can make tea out of it..Nice tea rinse,but let it sit for a min,just to get the full effect on your hair.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2012)

@divachyk You sound like me (going outside the city limits). 

I'd probably use the Coconut creme/milk as a rinse out with my Cowash maybe or underneath my DC'er.

@Lita good tip.

Will Steep:
Moringa
Saw Palmetto
Oolong
Horsetail

Tomorrow.


----------



## Lita (Dec 27, 2012)

divachyk said:


> T, I will buy the beer at the store outside the city limits to not be seen by anyone I know.   I prepood with coconut milk before and loved it. Never thought about using it for rinsing. Thanks for the tip IDareT'sHair.



divachyk Goat Milk powder is good too..Very silky,clean rinse..It really aids you wash/dc experience.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2012)

Lita 

I did pick up some of AV's Goat Milk Conditioner (discontinued).  Went back to pick up a coupla' more, and she was Sold-Out.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 27, 2012)

I'ma be a tea dranking, pouring over my head sista in 2013! :superbanana:

I'm all into the Oolong tea right now, but I will be branching out to Ayurveda teas soon.

I also plan to make coffee oil.


----------



## Lita (Dec 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I did pick up some of AV's Goat Milk Conditioner (discontinued).  Went back to pick up a coupla' more, and she was Sold-Out.



IDareT'sHair AV goat milk con was really good..I liked it..I would use it as a co-wash.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2012)

Lita

That's what I bought it for cowashing.  

I really like(d) the Neem one and when she offered the Neem, Goat-Milk and 1other one for $8.50 I wanted to stock up on those, when I went back in to get a couple more, the Goat Milk was OOS.

You probably bought them all.

If I see Goat Milk someplace, Imma pick up a can.  Is it in a can or Carton?


----------



## Lita (Dec 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> That's what I bought it for cowashing.
> 
> ...




IDareT'sHair  I buy the powder-from nature with love & the can Indian store..

I wish it was me that brought all the goodies from AV..lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm in for the year. I'll be using tea and AVJ


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 27, 2012)

Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair AV goat milk con was really good..I liked it..I would use it as a co-wash.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!





Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair  I buy the powder-from nature with love & the can Indian store..
> 
> I wish it was me that brought all the goodies from AV..lol
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Goat milk ya'll say @Lita and @IDareT'sHair?!

Funny, just picked up the powdered form at the health food store to make soap. Now in hair... I can totally see that! It's on! When I take this install down, I'm gonna add it to my Vatika oil pre-poo. Woohoo!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 27, 2012)

Nix08 Reading you list just made me realise I forgot some teas that I had! 

Can you and IDareT'sHair tell me where you guys got your blue malva from pretty plz? I've been hearing some awesome stuff about it, and would like to get my hands on some.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 27, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> Nix08 Reading you list just made me realise I forgot some teas that I had!
> 
> Can you and IDareT'sHair tell me where you guys got your blue malva from pretty plz? I've been hearing some awesome stuff about it, and would like to get my hands on some.



I got it as a gift and I'm down to my last bits  looks like I'll be on the hunt again soon. ..


----------



## jprayze (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm back in for 2013 because tea rinses have been so good to me in 2012.  Just teas for now-- black, green, and chamomile with some herbs thrown in from time to time...whatever I can get my hands on.


----------



## zora (Dec 27, 2012)

nurseN98 said:


> zora, girl what are cleavers? Are they good for scalp issues or are they for growth?
> 
> I have fallen off so bad. I tried the black tea rinses for shedding hair and they had no effect. My hair is still shedding, though not as bad since I've been taking garlic pills for my cholesterol. My hair has gotten thin and now I'm starting to get dandruff . I'm going to research what I can use for dandruff but if anybody has any suggestions I would appreciate it
> 
> For now I'm gonna do aloe vera rinses starting this weekend. Thanks for the tag IDareT'sHair i'd forgotten all about this..lol. I need to get serious and keep what hair I have left on my head.



They are 'weeds' the Native Americans used to grow their hair.


----------



## chebaby (Dec 27, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Thanks for the mention!! I tea rinse every wash day so let's go get it.
> 
> ETA:
> Slippery Elm
> ...


 i have no idea if my hair is low or high porosity i just like watching people do odd things to their hair. all type of things i wouldnt do. its interesting.
if you decide to do it come back with a review


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for adding me i have been hair lazy


----------



## chebaby (Dec 27, 2012)

oh yea put me down for coconut m ilk too i love me some coconut milk, even though i havent used it in a while i still love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2012)

@bajandoc86

I got my Blue Malva flowers from here (under Flowers)! I also got Calendua, Hibiscus and maybe Chammomile Flowers as well.

@DarkJoy or @hair4today might also have some place to purchase dried flowers & stuff from.

I got my Rose Petal Tea off e-bay:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...1AGWSm-zUlQieOsQtHRjw&bvm=bv.1355534169,d.dmQ


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2012)

chebaby

Gurl...I ain't puttin' you down for nuttin'.  I know you'll come up with something good.

Hey, if you try some Goat Milk lemme know.

I might pick up some if I see some, but I don't think I'll go out of my way to look for it.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair, 
Please add me to the list.  I'm excited about using ayurvedic products for 2013.

Here is what I bought from Hennasooq:

amla powder
organic rajasthani indian henna
indigo
Sukesh ayurveda powder

As for as teas or concerned, I only use black tea.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 27, 2012)

I get my flowers locally on the ground here. Though I've NEVER come across blue malva. 

However, I will be using IDareT'sHair ebay source for my oolong. I run out too fast. It's actually cheaper from ebay even with shipping!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2012)

DarkJoy

I bought x2 boxes of 100 Oolong.


----------



## chebaby (Dec 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...I ain't puttin' you down for nuttin'. I know you'll come up with something good.
> 
> ...


 goat milk? aint nobody trying no goat milk. at least not until i run off and do some research


----------



## hair4today (Dec 27, 2012)

bajandoc86, I get my blue malva at a health food store close to home but did come across an online vendor who sells it, Monteray Bay Spice Company http://www.herbco.com/p-818-malva-flower-blue.aspx. It's a tad pricey but my hair  it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2012)

chebaby said:


> *goat milk? aint nobody trying no goat milk. at least not until i run off and do some research*


 
@chebaby

   Um...I knew that would get you. I did get that 1 Goat Milk Conditioner from Mala.

If I see some like in the Ethnic Section at the Grocery, I'll pick up a can (if it isn't too expensive).erplexed

Will definitely use some Coconut Milk under my DC tomorrow or as a rinse right before DC'ing.


----------



## chebaby (Dec 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Um...I knew that would get you. I did get that 1 Goat Milk Conditioner from Mala.
> 
> ...


 lmao i was like this at first erplexed and then i was like 
yea if i find a can of goat milk imma mix it with oil and honey and see what it do lol.
shoot we already use products with almond milk, hemp milk, coconut milk and gawd only knows what other milks we been putting in our hair


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks IDareT'sHair and hair4today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2012)

chebaby said:


> lmao i was like this at first erplexed and then i was like
> yea if i find a can of goat milk imma mix it with oil and honey and see what it do lol.
> shoot we already use products with almond milk, hemp milk, coconut milk *and gawd only knows what other milks we been putting in our hair*


 
chebaby

Hmp.  Gurl...if Folks be using _Whale Sperm_, I know we can use a little Goat Milk.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> APrayer4Hair  You betta' keep all that lovely progress going.....oke:



Imma do my best. Omw home to do that beer now  I'll come back with deets


----------



## chebaby (Dec 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. Gurl...if Folks be using _Whale Sperm_, I know we can use a little Goat Milk.


 true
on thanksgiving i kept telling my brother and his friend that we made the mac and cheese with goat milk. you should have seen his face he kept eating though lmao.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 27, 2012)

OT I never realized so many women don't drink :scratchin: I enjoy the occasional beer and Hennessey on more frequent occasions   maybe it's because I'm a professional bartender and everybody I see drinks


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2012)

chebaby said:


> true
> *on thanksgiving i kept telling my brother and his friend that we made the mac and cheese with goat milk. you should have seen his face he kept eating though lmao.*


 
@chebaby Sounds good. Goat Cheese I would have tore it up too. 

A friend had made some with Feta (or some other Stanky Cheese) and it tasted good.




APrayer4Hair said:


> OT I never realized so many women don't drink :scratchin: I enjoy the occasional beer and Hennessey on more frequent occasions  * maybe it's because I'm a professional bartender and everybody I see drinks *


 
@APrayer4Hair _Er..Um.._So you have an unlimited Supply of Beer!


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 27, 2012)

I dont really drank either APrayer4Hair, however, I use red wine medicinally on ocassion ...for my cramps! Yep. Thas the only reason! lol..

Lemme know how that beer works. Then, maybe, I'll do a beer run for my damn self!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2012)

@chebaby '

Lawd Gurl...that Coconut Milk's been up there since I started my HHJ. 

I need to make sure it hasn't Curdled or dried up in the Can. SMH....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2012)

DarkJoy APrayer4Hair

Pours out a For'tay Ounce for all the Beer Rinsin'-Heads!


----------



## chebaby (Dec 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby '
> 
> Lawd Gurl...that Coconut Milk's been up there since I started my HHJ.
> 
> I need to make sure it hasn't Curdled or dried up in the Can. SMH....


girl stand by the back door so that if something jumps out you can hurry up and slam the door
i be afraid to open old bottles of conditioners lol. something might grab me.

speaking of whale sperm, i have a jar of whale sperm conditioner from back when i was relaxed thats something like 4 years ago. it might be a baby in that jar


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2012)

chebaby said:


> girl stand by the back door so that if something jumps out you can hurry up and slam the door
> *i be afraid to open old bottles of conditioners lol. something might grab me.*
> 
> *speaking of whale sperm, i have a jar of whale sperm conditioner from back when i was relaxed thats something like 4 years ago. it might be a baby in that jar*


 
chebaby

Girl It might have totally Crystalized into Powder right in the Can!...

I bet an Entire Whale Family is Livin' in that Jar.


----------



## chebaby (Dec 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl It might have totally Crystalized into Powder right in the Can!...
> 
> I bet an Entire Whale Family is Livin' in that Jar.


 
T you a mess lmao.

im still laughing at crystalized into powder


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2012)

chebaby said:


> *T you a mess lmao.*
> 
> *im still laughing at crystalized into powder*


 
chebaby

Gurl...You got me scurrrd to open that Can nah!

Hey, next time you go on vacay near the Ocean, take that Jar with you and release them back into their Natural Habitat.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 27, 2012)

Anybody in here lactating?!?

From curly Nikki:
• Breast milk is a natural deep conditioner; it contains the appropriate amounts of protein and fat to condition hair and reduce frizz. It also packs essential vitamins and minerals that help combat dry hair. Fill a spray bottle with breast milk, spray locks thoroughly and proceed with your normal hair-washing routine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2012)

APrayer4Hair

Clawd....we done took this Challenge off the Rails already and it ain't even got started good yet.


----------



## chebaby (Dec 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...You got me scurrrd to open that Can nah!
> 
> Hey, next time you go on vacay near the Ocean, take that Jar with you and release them back into their Natural Habitat.


 go on and open that can. just be ready for whatever comes out it might be fast getting out that jar lmao.

girl imma throw that jar away tonight you know whats even scarrier is if the contents inside is perfectly fine after 4+ years now thats a mess lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2012)

chebaby said:


> go on and open that can. just be ready for whatever comes out it might be fast getting out that jar lmao.
> 
> girl imma throw that jar away tonight *you know whats even scarrier is if the contents inside is perfectly fine after 4+ years now thats a mess lmao.*


 
@chebaby I opened it. It had some 'flakes' in it - which I am assuming is Coconut flakes. And nothing "Harmful"

Gurl...You know that Whale Sperm DC'er is still good.  

Chile....I'm sure it's chocked full of Cones, Perservatives, Propelene Gycol, Mineral Oils (and the rest of the good stuff).


----------



## Seamonster (Dec 27, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Anybody in here lactating?!?
> 
> From curly Nikki:
> • Breast milk is a natural deep conditioner; it contains the appropriate amounts of protein and fat to condition hair and reduce frizz. It also packs essential vitamins and minerals that help combat dry hair. Fill a spray bottle with breast milk, spray locks thoroughly and proceed with your normal hair-washing routine.



 Now I can quit buying conditioners!


----------



## chebaby (Dec 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I opened it. It had some 'flakes' in it - which I am assuming is Coconut flakes. And nothing "Harmful"
> 
> Gurl...You know that Whale Sperm DC'er is still good.
> 
> Chile....I'm sure it's chocked full of Cones, Perservatives, Propelene Gycol, Mineral Oils (*and the rest of the good stuff*).


 yea sperm

lol @ coconut flakes thats what it MIGHT be lol.


----------



## chebaby (Dec 27, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Anybody in here lactating?!?
> 
> From curly Nikki:
> • Breast milk is a natural deep conditioner; it contains the appropriate amounts of protein and fat to condition hair and reduce frizz. It also packs essential vitamins and minerals that help combat dry hair. Fill a spray bottle with breast milk, spray locks thoroughly and proceed with your normal hair-washing routine.


 i started to mention breast milk


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2012)

chebaby said:


> yea sperm
> 
> *lol @ coconut flakes thats what it MIGHT be lol*.


 
chebaby

Or some 'bugs'



chebaby said:


> *i started to mention breast milk*


 
chebaby  Me Too!  And I started to say Baby Pee.....


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 27, 2012)

oh lawwwwd! what done happen to this thread?!


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 27, 2012)

Seamonster me too!!! I will start pumping tonight! Lmao!!! Y'all is live up in hurr!!!

So IDareT'sHair I'm definitely in. I will be going back to my Njoi herbal hair rinses because I don't like black tea and because of that I've been slacking. I want to be a mixtress but I don't have the space or patience. Y'all would've been laughing your buns off watching me sit for hours trying to come up with different combinations . I will also be adding AVJ in as a final rinse sometime in January. I will be trying henna as well as some other ayurvedic conditioners/masques too from amaka creations and butters n bars.


----------



## chebaby (Dec 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Or some 'bugs'
> 
> ...


 lmao @ baby pee now that i would have never thought of.
shoot, people use it on their face, it might stimulate growth for the scalp you know how babies have good hurr lol.


----------



## soonergirl (Dec 27, 2012)

nurseN98 said:
			
		

> zora, girl what are cleavers? Are they good for scalp issues or are they for growth?
> 
> I have fallen off so bad. I tried the black tea rinses for shedding hair and they had no effect. My hair is still shedding, though not as bad since I've been taking garlic pills for my cholesterol. My hair has gotten thin and now I'm starting to get dandruff . I'm going to research what I can use for dandruff but if anybody has any suggestions I would appreciate it
> 
> For now I'm gonna do aloe vera rinses starting this weekend. Thanks for the tag IDareT'sHair i'd forgotten all about this..lol. I need to get serious and keep what hair I have left on my head.



There are several herbs for dandruff. Dandelion tea is great. As are fenugreek, hibiscus, and elder flowers. You can do a tea rinse with all these these to treat dandruff. Cassia is also good for dandruff as it is antibacterial. Hope this helps


----------



## soonergirl (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey ladies speaking of beer, here is some info on hops an ingredient in beer

Hops, Humulus lupulus,  help heal and repair damaged hair. They contain a nourishing oil that is an effective hair conditioner and thickener.  Regarded as useful for hair growth, hops help stimulate scalp circulation.  Its antiseptic properties help with dandruff. 

So, I don't drink beer but might go pick up a bottle every now and then


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2012)

chebaby said:


> lmao @ baby pee now that i would have never thought of.
> *shoot, people use it on their face,* it might stimulate growth for the scalp you know how babies have good hurr lol.


 
@chebaby

That's what I was thinking.....


----------



## chebaby (Dec 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That's what I was thinking.....


  me too....


----------



## NJ11 (Dec 27, 2012)

I want to join! 

I don't know what I'm doing though... I'm joining more to experiment/branch out. 

I use AVJ - not as a rinse, but as the L in LOC. 

I've been interested in learning about ayurveda and what it can do for my hair as well as tea and coffee rinses. I guess this will be the year of experimentation on all of this stuff!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> *oh lawwwwd! what done happen to this thread?! *


 
DarkJoy

Gurl...You know how we Roll


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2012)

NJ11 

Welcome Girlie!  We're here for you.

Enjoy!


----------



## Lita (Dec 27, 2012)

What going on up in here..

lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2012)

chebaby

I do think I may get some AVJuice.  

And start doing Rinses especially since I won't be doing Tea Rinses again until Spring.

So, I'll make AVJ my Final Rinse.

I know I won't be foolin' with no Ayurvedic Powders.

That's not my thing.  

Henna/Indigo is about as far as I'm going with mixing stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2012)

Lita

Excuse my Manners.  I keep forgetting I am not in U1 B1.


----------



## chebaby (Dec 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I do think I may get some AVJuice.
> 
> ...


 yea powders take time and half the time i dont want to be bothered but they are a nice treat.

AVJ should be a good replacement for your teas let me know ho that turns out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2012)

chebaby

I will keep you posted.  I need to figure out how to properly use it.

Yeah, nah....I ain't mixin' nothin'.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 28, 2012)

I miss all the action 

I couldn't get with the aryuvedic powders either BUT I've since put them in tea bags and brew them like tea...MUCH easier to work with


----------



## NJ11 (Dec 28, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> I miss all the action
> 
> I couldn't get with the aryuvedic powders either BUT I've since put them in tea bags and brew them like tea...MUCH easier to work with


 
Good tip! I'll keep that in mind as I explore...


----------



## SimplyWhole (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm in.

Black Tea infused with burdock, nettles, marshmallow root, slippery elm, Irish moss, horsetail

Will experiment with coffee

Ayurvedic 
Henna
Indigo
Kapur Kachri
Neem 
Hibiscus (powder)
Shikakai
Amla
Brahmi


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 28, 2012)

Aight so I tried that beer rinse last night. Here's what I did:

-CW with Giovanni SAS 
-poured flat room temp beer over hair
-covered with a plastic cap for 5 mins
- rinsed in lukewarm H2O

My hair felt stiff afterward like the beer gave it hold. I didn't really like it but I'd try it one more time with a diff beer and maybe as a pre poo instead of a final rinse :shrug:


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 28, 2012)

makin me nervous with that stiff stuff APrayer4Hair! Maybe the beer needs to be diluted? 

oan: time to experiment with indigo. maybe try and do low-lights with it? my hair is hella red with the regular henna now. its porous (I think) so anything looks extra. I cant find a human hair for my crochet installs that match. Black is really easy to match. lol


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 28, 2012)

DarkJoy yeah...not really hard just rigid. If that makes sense.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2012)

@APrayer4Hair

Lemme ask @Aggie how she does her Beer Rinses?

ETA:  I also want to know about AVJ Rinses, so if Anyone can share some insights on that.

I was going to pour it on & rinse it out.  Is that correct?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2012)

Lawd!

I forgot to use the Coconut Milk SMH.  Now it'll hafta' wait until next Wash Day. (Tuesday).

How in the Debil did I forget that??????


----------



## QueenAmaka (Dec 28, 2012)

I am sooo ready. I will continue to use amla masks and will be doing more experimenting with various teas. I ordered a lot of stuff from iherb so we'll see how it goes


----------



## WantNatural (Dec 28, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

I use the AVJ as a final leave-in rinse either alone or added to tea.  Hope you like it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2012)

WantNatural

Thank you so much Lady!  I was wondering how to incorporate it into my Regimen.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 28, 2012)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Aight so I tried that beer rinse last night. Here's what I did:
> 
> -CW with Giovanni SAS
> -poured flat room temp beer over hair
> ...


 
Maybe you could try putting a Tbs of ACV in it before pouring over your hair. This is something I remember adding to my beer rinses. If that doesn't work, then end with a quick light cowash. Was it a light beer or a full rich beer? That makes a difference as well. The beer should be a light one. 

I absolutely love how beer made my hair feel (full and thick and shiny) and haven't been out to the wine and spirits distributor since starting this challenge so I haven't bought any beer as yet. I find that very cheap light beer is better for my hair than the more expensive variety.

Truth be told, I don't mind a little hold in my hair at all so I guess this would work well for me. I wear my texlaxed hair in a bun, so hold is great for me - cheaper than store-bought holding spray for sure.

I haven 't used it in a while but I remember something else - Giovanni SAS made my hair a little stiff as well - I think that was the main reason why I never re-stocked up on it. Try another more moisturizing conditioner and see if there is a difference in your results.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 28, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @APrayer4Hair
> 
> Lemme ask @Aggie *how she does her Beer Rinses?*
> 
> ...


 
@IDareT'sHair, see post #137 for part of my answer. I just pour it over my hair with a little ACV added to it, wear plastic cap while I shower, then rinse it out. In a nut shell, I would properly clarify, condition, then beer rinse to get the best results.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm going back to coconut milk now that you mentioned it. My hair loved the coconut milk don't know why I stopped using it.


----------



## Lita (Dec 28, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Excuse my Manners.  I keep forgetting I am not in U1 B1.



IDareT'sHair Hahaha....It's all good.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bajanmum (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow! You gals can talk up loads. 

And reading back, I had to double check I had the right thread lol...breast milk and baby pee!!! What?

Anyhoo. Just came in to say I'll be using:

Coffee rinse
Oolong tea
Nettle and peppermint tea bags
Plantain leaves
hibiscus
catnip
nettle leaves
marshmallow root
burdock root
irish moss
liquorice root and 
horsetail.

I do have ayurvedic products, but they already come ready mixed.
Shampoo bars and oil blends, and hair products with coffee and tea in (hair trigger, coffee and quinoa balancing cream, black castor oil with black tea in, and HV hydra silica tea mist). 

Tis all!


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 29, 2012)

Ok, I'm finally back to say what I'll be using:

Black tea
Horsetail
Marshmallow
Nettle
Catnip
Hibiscus
Coffee
ACV 

Claudie's kahve line (all products) 
Hairitage Jar of Joe
IPN Tealightful Shine and Quench


I sprayed on IPN TeaLightful Quench and let that sit for a while before washing. I had a small bit of coffee left so I rinsed with that and now i'm DCing. I'll be finishing with HV pH Rinse. Monday morning, I plan to brew up a nice tea blend for rinses. 

I got some more Bamboo tea so I'll be drinking 1-2 cups a day.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm in. This thread is so long already 

Tea spritz daily: Hairveda's, Sheanatural Beauty, Claudie's, IPN
AVJ spritz daily: 50/50 avj & distilled water
Coffee spritz: brewed coffee, use this under my dc's 
Claudie's Kahve line: dc, leave in, moisturizer, will go back and get the oil

I also own the following teas: saw palmetto, moringa, horsetail, fenugreek, burdock root, and catnip. I will make some spritzes with these at some point but gotta be careful to only make them when I know I will be using them consistently so they don't go bad.  

I drink bamboo leaf tea.


----------



## WantNatural (Dec 29, 2012)

Henna'd overnight.  (Didn't mean to, was just too tired to rinse it out, cowash, and DC at 11pm).  I'm sitting under the dryer now w/coffee under my molasses DC.  Will do a final AVJ/tea rinse with oolong/nettle/Rest Tazo tea (has rose petals, lemongrass, and more stuff I can't remember).  Then I'm gonna twist this hair up, baggy, and find a hat so I can go out.

I also went to the indian store yesterday and bought:

500 grams Nupur Henna
Shikaikai powder
Neem
Brahmi
Shikaikai bar

Didn't see any Bhringraj which I really want, but forgot it's also called Maka, so I may go back to see if they have any.  

I've wanted to get into Ayurveda for a couple of years, tried a few times, but never stuck with it.  I'm excited to try again, and think I will use the powders to cleanse my hair, coffee under my DC (which I may also mix with Brahmi or Bhringraj if I can find it), and then use my western herbs mixed with AVJ as a final rinse.  I may make a spritz too adding ayurvedic herbs, just not sure yet.  Will probably have to be sure to add some drops of lavender to help with the smell.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 29, 2012)

Ladies who use coconut milk for anything, what does it do for your hair or your henna mix?


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 29, 2012)

Last night I took out my install and did my first Ayurvedic wash with 50/50 shikakai and neem powders mixed with rose petal tea. The hair loved it and it was soft, clean and not stripped. Almost like a co-wash. Followed with a protein DC, tea spritz and flat twisted for the night.


----------



## felic1 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hello All!!!

I will use coffee rinses and
horsetail, catnip, green, pomegrante, nettle tea

I am interested in expanding some research and utilizing pastes. Here is my recent length check.


----------



## Nat1984 (Dec 29, 2012)

Count me in!!

I'm not a coffee/tea rinser, but i'm jumping on the Ayurvedic bandwagon! I did my first Cassia treatment yesterday and was really pleased with the results so I'll definitely be making it a regular part of my regimen.

Other herbs/powers/oils I'll be using are:

shikakai power
shikakai oil (not sure how I'll be using this yet)
amla power
amla oil
brahmi powder
bhringraj powder


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 29, 2012)

Currently brewing: amla,  bhringaraj and rose petals for a special rinse tomorrow


----------



## Seamonster (Dec 29, 2012)

I love cassia mask, but it is too expensive to keep up, so I am going to use henna for now. I was really looking forward to having grey highlights. As soon as I can afford cassia, I am going back to it.


----------



## Lita (Dec 29, 2012)

Just washed my hair with Goats Milk/Green Tea poo bar,Ayurvedic Hibiscus ACV tea rinse,Dezign Auyan Brizil butter Dc1hr,Enso Hibiscus leave-in,CC Naturals Lavender/Camomile Cream..Sealed with Rice Bran...Very tips petro...RoseMary pomade in scalp..Hair in 4 big braids..Hair is very shiny/soft.

*Curls was popping after the ayurvedic hibiscus ACV rinse...Goats/green tea bar helped too..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 29, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> Ladies who use coconut milk for anything, what does it do for your hair or your henna mix?



Babygrowth Hi! I use coconut milk liquid in my henna or Brahmi powders..I use coconut milk powder in my weak Dc's & it adds extra moisture and slip.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bosslady1 (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm in! 

Rinse:

ACV

Ayurveda:

Henna


----------



## Aggie (Dec 29, 2012)

I did a rinse with a blend of powders this morning to which I added a tspn of silk amino acid and 2 tbs of glycerine. I did a quick JBCO prepoo first on my scalp and hair though. My hair actually looks fuller -  it!

I believe the blend has bringhraj, hibiscus petal, brahmi, amla, tulsi, kalpi tone and neem powders all mixed up together. I will use the mix until it is all finished, then use the other powders singly or in a blend of only 3 powders at a time.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 29, 2012)

I still need to purchase the beer for my hair rinses and I haven't yet because I haven't had time to. I may have to work on this next week.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 29, 2012)

I thought about taking tomorrow off but think I'll do a quick regi and tea rinse with some oolong, burdock root and a few others. I need to get my beer too Aggie. What type/brand of beer are you considering purchasing -- would any kind work?


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm going to do a blk tea rinse tomorrow when I do my hair. I place an order for some more herbs, they should be here sometime nxt week.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 29, 2012)

divachyk said:


> I thought about taking tomorrow off but think I'll do a quick regi and tea rinse with some oolong, burdock root and a few others. I need to get my beer too @Aggie. What type/brand of beer are you considering purchasing -- would any kind work?


 
divachyk, I think any brand would work but only as long as the brew is a light one. I did use a very cheap one last year and it came in a big can as far as beers go (I think) and because I am not a drinker, I don't remember the name but I know it when I see it. When I get it, I'll post the name up here. I'm sure Bud Light should work ok though.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 29, 2012)

Aggie said:


> divachyk, I think any brand would work but only as long as the brew is a light one. I did use a very cheap one last year and it came in a big can as far as beers go (I think) and because I am not a drinker, I don't remember the name but I know it when I see it. When I get it, I'll post the name up here. I'm sure Bud Light should work ok though.



Aggie, thank you. I plan to buy cheap and a light version. I will transfer the beer to a unused bottle to seal it up as I doubt I use all of it in one wash. Hopefully it will last that way. I seriously don't want to be running to the store grabbing beer every week. That just seems all kinds of odd to me since I don't drink either.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 30, 2012)

You're very welcomed divachyk. I intend to do the same as you by the way but I also intend to purchase at least 6 cans since it's so cheap.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 30, 2012)

You're very welcomed @divachyk. I intend to do the same as you by the way but I also intend to purchase at least 6 cans since it's so cheap. They sold at 3 for $5 last year and I am hoping that hasn't changed


----------



## WantNatural (Dec 30, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> Last night I took out my install and did my first Ayurvedic wash with 50/50 shikakai and neem powders mixed with rose petal tea. The hair loved it and it was soft, clean and not stripped. Almost like a co-wash. Followed with a protein DC, tea spritz and flat twisted for the night.



DarkJoy

Thank you for this!  I didn't think about mixing tea with my ayurvedic herbs in the same rinse! I think Amla irritates my scalp, and I haven't found bhringraj yet so I need something moisturizing to go with my cleansing and growth powders.  May use some oolong.

ETA - was this a rinse or did you make a paste with the powders and the tea?  Thanks!


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 30, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Currently brewing: amla,  bhringaraj and rose petals for a special rinse tomorrow



Just sprayed this on my hair. .. when it dries I will add more... will likely add Giovanni 50:50 over top after. ...


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 30, 2012)

WantNatural said:


> @DarkJoy
> 
> Thank you for this!  I didn't think about mixing tea with my ayurvedic herbs in the same rinse! I think Amla irritates my scalp, and I haven't found bhringraj yet so I need something moisturizing to go with my cleansing and growth powders.  May use some oolong.
> 
> ETA - was this a rinse or did you make a paste with the powders and the tea?  Thanks!


Hello @WantNatural! I made runny paste, like pancake batter. Left it on under a cap for 15mins or a little more.

To give the full story as I applied the shikakai and neem powders it felt SUPER dry going on. I was worried but pushed through. When I started the rinse there was so much GRIT. Like sand! However, I found that lifting my hair and separating took it right out. The dryness fear was unfounded. It was soft and very clean once the grit was gone. I did not use anything else to wash after, just the Indian Dabur brand Egg Protein DC.

Dont try and wash with this stuff in twists or sections. You will be frustrated.


----------



## Bajanmum (Dec 30, 2012)

I've done my wash day this weekend. I K.I.S.S(istah)

After a wash with african black soap shampoo, I used a claudies DC, with ayurvedic oil on top, and did my final rinse with Oolong tea and ACV. My hair was shiny and soft and very little hair was shed. Yay!


----------



## WantNatural (Dec 30, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> Hello @WantNatural! I made runny paste, like pancake batter. Left it on under a cap for 15mins or a little more.
> 
> To give the full story as I applied the shikakai and neem powders it felt SUPER dry going on. I was worried but pushed through. When I started the rinse there was so much GRIT. Like sand! However, I found that lifting my hair and separating took it right out. The dryness fear was unfounded. It was soft and very clean once the grit was gone. I did not use anything else to wash after, just the Indian Dabur brand Egg Protein DC.
> 
> Dont try and wash with this stuff in twists or sections. You will be frustrated.



Thanks! Hmmm...may mix shikaikai and brahmi with hibiscus tea the next time I wash.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 30, 2012)

I brewed my DC Tea a few days ago:

2 Tablespoons of CC's Natural's Marshmallow and Burdock Root Hair Tea and to to that I added one 1 tablespoon of slippery elm bark. 

My mid-wash Tea is going to be a good ole' down home Black tea rinse 

I'll will Shampoo, Black Tea Rinse and let it sit for while, Rinse,  Apply Rinsing Condish, Apply DC Tea and let it sit for about 30 mins. to an hour, Apply DC on top of that allow that to sit for however long, STEAM!, Detangle in shower with Cheapy Slippy Condish, Apply Leave-Ins, Air Dry and Style .


----------



## SimplyWhole (Dec 30, 2012)

Yesterday was wash day

2 teabags of black tea infused with nettles, burdock, marshmallow, slippery elm. I added Irish moss instead of horse tail and I did not like it as much.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh I bought more herbs even thought I didn't need it .

I got:

Marshmallow root
Slippery Elm
Irish Moss
Hibiscus Flower
Fenugeek
Burdock Root

I have them all except Irish Moss.

Also, if anyone can tell me where I can get some Blue Malva, I'd truly appreciate it.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 30, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Currently brewing: amla,  bhringaraj and rose petals for a special rinse tomorrow


Using powder as tea is very easy to use and as effective. ..aryuvedics are simply amazing. ..check out the shed this wash with the above brew under giovanni 50:50 for several hours no heat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2012)

@EnExitStageLeft

I got mine from here under Flowers

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...1AGWSm-zUlQieOsQtHRjw&bvm=bv.1355534169,d.dmQ 

Some else listed another store a coupla' pages back.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 30, 2012)

Ladies, anybody use green tea for rinsing? Is it like black tea in the sense that my hair could be stiff or strawlike?


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 30, 2012)

I brewed a marshmallow root/yucca root/burdock root/slippery elm/irish moss tea as usual. 

After it cooled, I used it to mix my DC (amla/brahmi/rhassoul/coconut oil/wheatgerm oil). OMG...my hair was so nice, soft and springy, and the curls were nicely clumped. 

I used the remainder of that tea as a spritz while installing my curlformers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2012)

Babygrowth

I have some plain Green Tea (Tazo Zen) I plan on using.  Haven't tried it yet though.


----------



## hnntrr (Dec 30, 2012)

I would like to join this challenge. I just did a tea rinse today and saw results right away. So hopefully this will keep me accountable.

I plan on doing a tea rinse at least 2x a week until I can tell if there is any more noticeable changes. 

I am keeping it simple with a black tea and chamomile mixture.
I also will be doing henna every month/month in a half.


----------



## fatimablush (Dec 30, 2012)

i'm in. i will be rotating the following items.

green tea
nettle tea
burdock tea
black tea
i wish i could use bamboo tea but to expensive. i like to drink it anyway
hisbisuc tea
coffee-dark roast 

avj-


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 30, 2012)

i know i could read about online but i trust my lhcf tealistas:

what have you noticed using hibiscus?

my local health food store always has it in stock. i'm considering but wanna hear first hand before buying. TIA!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2012)

DarkJoy

I really love Hibiscus.  Nice, soft, shiny Hair. 

It's also in a lot of the Natural/Handmade products.

I have the Flowers, the plain Tea and a Black/Hibiscus combo Tea I got from Ltown that makes a great tea-rinse.

I think you should defintiely get it.


----------



## CocoGlow (Dec 30, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> I brewed a marshmallow root/yucca root/burdock root/slippery elm/irish moss tea as usual.
> 
> After it cooled, I used it to mix my DC (amla/brahmi/rhassoul/coconut oil/wheatgerm oil). OMG...my hair was so nice, soft and springy, and the curls were nicely clumped.
> 
> I used the remainder of that tea as a spritz while installing my curlformers.


 
bajandoc86

Sounds yummy !!! *Do you mind giving your recipe measurments for the tea & the DC?*

Sorry if you posted details before ...


----------



## divachyk (Dec 31, 2012)

Pre-Shampoo:
Spritzed with my tea blend and applied my DC to damp hair. Tea Blend: oolong, red tea, burdock root, slippery elm, moringa, bamboo, marsh root.

Post-Shampoo:
I spritzed with Claudie's before applying my LIs.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 31, 2012)

DarkJoy I agree...hibiscus is a must have...it's the basis of my DC blend and I too find it very moisturizing.  It was one of the first tea's that I tried so it's goodness is what set me off on tea madness


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 31, 2012)

I can't find Marshmallow root tea. It seems to be all sold out :-( any suggestions on what to substitute it with that gives good slip and moisture?


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 31, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> I can't find Marshmallow root tea. It seems to be all sold out :-( any suggestions on what to substitute it with that gives good slip and moisture?



Maybe slippery elm.....


----------



## hair4today (Dec 31, 2012)

DarkJoy, agree with the other 'listas about the goodness that is hibiscus, its extremely moisturizing and often used in hair products for its moisturizing properties. I use the powder form for mixing with henna and other ayurvedic powders, the tea form is typically a foundation herb for tea rinses. I also have a rosehip/hibiscus blend that I use along with blue malva flowers, moringa, burdock root and marshmallow root for my leave-in spritz. Not hair related but we use the dried flowers to make Sorrel (with a dash of rum its a delicious Jamaican holiday drink).  All in all a very versatile flowering herb so yeah I would definitely recommend you give hibiscus a try.


----------



## Honeytips (Dec 31, 2012)

Can I officially join? I lurked a bit on this thread for 2012

Teas I'll be using:
chrysanthemum
Oolong
Rooibos
Chamomile
fengugreek
I don't currently but will soon be buying: hibiscus, nettle, burdock root, horsetail.

Ayurvedic:
brahmi
shaikaki
amla

I usually make my own AVJ (just blend the gel from the leaves with some demineralized water - is this correct?) and I will also use some ACV 

Today I'm going to do a final rinse using a mixture of my chrysanthemum, 
rooibos, chamomile and fengugreek


----------



## hair4today (Dec 31, 2012)

Wecolme Honeytips, great choices of herbs to start tea rinsing with. I've used all except for chrysanthemum. Can you share your thoughts on it once you start rinsing txs?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2012)

Honeytips

Hey Lady!  Glad to have you.


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm in. Still using the same mix I made a few weeks ago. I made a gallon jug of it. I also use avj before I put my conditioner in then deal with oil. Once I do my final rinse, I spray my hair with the tea mix and put on ACV. Then rinse slightly. Apply my leave in conditioner and seal with black castor oil.


----------



## Lita (Dec 31, 2012)

Did a pre with Coconut Cream/rice bran oil,Hibiscus poo bar,rinsed with Yucca Hair Milk,MD Seaweed & RiceMilk Deep Treat...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 1, 2013)

Updating for yesterday - I made my ayur-herbal blend of powders tea and rinsed my hair yesterday morning and again I had great results. 

I really like these powders and I only stopped using them because I had gotten so hair lazy. I didn't even want to DC my hair but I knew I had to do that at least, or end up with chewed up looking hair like I did last year.

May be getting my beer tomorrow when the store opens. Can't get anything today, it being a holiday here in the Bahamas. I want to purchase them at room temperature, not chilled.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 1, 2013)

Well I will take ya'lls word as gospel and go ahead and buy the hibiscus next time I'm at the sto'. If I cant find the powder, I will just put the tea in the blender and make powder. Trying to devise an ayuvedic condish.

*Update on purely Ayurvedic wash and DC:* It's been 4 days since 'washing'. Aint never had a twist out last FOUR DAYS. Yes, you heard me--FOUR DAY HAIR. I only used sulfur'd grease to twist and a little flax gel. Refresh it daily with hair butter. No weak & breaking ends. Soft and moist in dry winter weather. This NEVER happens!

It's wash day again and will do the exact same. If I get the same results, we'll know it wasn't a fluke: paste of shikakai and neem made with rose petal tea. Protein DC with Dabur Egg Protein Mask.


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 1, 2013)

Brewed some tea today, mixed some with today DT and will be used for a final rinse

Roobios 
Marshmallow root
Kelp
Thyme
Nettle root

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Lita (Jan 1, 2013)

Lita said:


> Did a pre with Coconut Cream/rice bran oil,Hibiscus poo bar,rinsed with Yucca Hair Milk,MD Seaweed & RiceMilk Deep Treat...
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Rinsed the Dc out with warm water,applied Coily Head Chick leave-in,Pura murmur milk,Sieamese Twists essential hair butter little on length,Sealed with Rice Bran Oil..Hair is soft/detangle & smells good.

*The Coconut cream Ayurvedic herb mix with rice bran really put my hair/scalp in the right direction..Nothing but smooth sailing..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NJ11 (Jan 1, 2013)

I just purchased a bunch of Ayurvedic powders. Once they get here I'll experiment with them. 

In the meantime, I need to wash tonight. I picked up some vatika oil that I think I'll pre-poo with and add in an ACV rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2013)

Will do a Tea Rinse in a few with:

Moringa
Saw Palmetto
Oolong
Horsetail

I have a Cup of Coffee but will save that for Friday & put underneath my DC'er to Steam with.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 1, 2013)

Tea under my simple dc... coffee/tea rinse mid wash.... tea/aloe final leave in rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2013)

Steeping now for Friday: Rosemary Leaf, Horsetail, Saw Palmetto, & Green.

Pulled out Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade for Scalp tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2013)

@Lita

I think Imma really like the Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 1, 2013)

Simple black tea to prepoo with shescentit avocado and then poured the rest over my hair to DC with HQS coco mango... sound straight exotic over here...


----------



## Lita (Jan 1, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> I think Imma really like the Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade



IDareT'sHair I know,me like..She does a great job with the pomades..Nice formulations.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 1, 2013)

Applied avj under my DC.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 1, 2013)

Applied avj under my DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2013)

Remembered my Coconut Milk today for my DC'ing Rx.  

Will try to remember this again for Friday.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 1, 2013)

Bought some Horsetail tea today, I'll brew it Friday for Saturdays wash day


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 1, 2013)

Just found my way back here.....I was a real slacker towards the end of the year starting in Sept and my hair has suffered for it. I am going to get back to business with my hair journey which means tea/coffee rinses are back a part of my regi

Here is what I will be using:
Horsetail
Nettle
Saw Palmetto
Rosehips 
Fenugreek
Black
Hibiscus 
Rosemary
Moringa
Cock full of nuts bold coffee steamed in under my DC.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 3, 2013)

Been massaging in TeaLightful Shine this week. Makes my scalp feel so good. 

I'll be washing again Saturday and plan to do some coffee under my DC. I'll finish everything  with a quick HV pH Rinse.


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 3, 2013)

First go round of tea rinse successful! Way less shedding, as its getting to be a week prior the shedding is getting back to where it was so def Planning to wash, rinse and curl form set tomorrow night (Hopefully). 

So used to having my hair straight for a week Its hard to get into the habit of washing 2x a week. Hopefully I can set tomorrow and give my hair a break from the flat iron :O. 

Planning on doing black tea and chamomile under DC again.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 3, 2013)

Using tea under my dc.  Will only do a coffee rinse since I'm all out of my tea blend. Will do a final tea/avj rinse left in. 
Later I will brew some of my mid wash blend over night.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 3, 2013)

I ran out of burdock root and marshmallow root. I am about to have a mini meltdown. I HAVE to find some before my wash day this weekend.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 3, 2013)

bajandoc86 said:


> I ran out of burdock root and marshmallow root. I am about to have a mini meltdown. I HAVE to find some before my wash day this weekend.



That sounds like an emergency situation to me


----------



## Jobwright (Jan 3, 2013)

I just tried a tea ei se for the first time ever and I LOVED IT!  I used what I had...Lipton tea in the yellow box. Not sure the type if tea because throw the box away and keep tea bags in a sealed jar. I was a little worried at first because my hair felt hard. But as soon as I put in As I Am Hydration Elation my hair felt soft again. Bagged it and sat under the dryer for about 20 mins. Rinse combed... Maybe 5 strands of hair in my comb!  This will be a part of my reggie from now on!  May even buy some "special tea" to try in the next one. What tea do you suggest?

APL 2013, BSL 2013


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 3, 2013)

I used horsetail tea as a final rinse and loved it


----------



## Lita (Jan 3, 2013)

Came home tonight,Spritz with Coily Head Chick hair martini,yucca/aloe milk,Coily head chick ultimate treat on top,sealed with Wheat Germ Oil..Tea pomade on scalp..

*CHC-Has burdock/nettle & other herbs..
*Tea Pomade-Has Black & Green Tea..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2013)

Used The Pomade Shop's "Growth Fundamentals" Coffee Pomade


----------



## beauti (Jan 3, 2013)

*hello!! I would LOVE to join this challenge  i've got a few powders and teas and earlier today i made an ayurvedic/growth tea spritz with the following:*
*shikakai powder*
*mehandi powder*
*amla powder*
*neem powder*
*fenugreek seeds*
*jasmine tea*

*I strained the tea and added the following once it cooled:*
*surge plus 14*
*dr.miracle braid spray (just wanna use this up)*
*gylcerin*
*rose water*
*olive, safflower,jojoba,sweet almond oils*
*rosemary essential oil (drops)*
*eucalyptus oil (drops)*
*proclaim 7 oil (just wanna use this up)*
*aloe vera juice*

*i braided my hair for easier access to my scalp, and i'm wearing wigs as a ps. will be using this spritz twice a day.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2013)

beauti

Welcome Lady! 

Happy to have You.


----------



## beauti (Jan 3, 2013)

*IDareT'sHair thanks mama! I'm happy to join, although my boyfriend thinks this mix has me smelling like an indian grocery store  I told him he's gonna have to deal with it until I get back to wsl *


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 4, 2013)

So the new bottle I have to put my tea in is much bigger than previous SOOO I'm trying using the same amount that I would normally do then adding water (which would dilute it by 100%) and I'll see how that goes.  Maybe that will be ok for my freshly relaxed hair and then I may have to go back to the richer brew for when I get several weeks post.  

I"ve noticed that when I rinse with both the coffee and the tea it seems to bring up an oil or richness of sorts...I like it  I then add oil and conditioner over top but it's great.  I use even less  conditioner now


----------



## SimJam (Jan 4, 2013)

bajandoc86 said:


> I ran out of burdock root and marshmallow root. I am about to have a mini meltdown. I HAVE to find some before my wash day this weekend.



bajandoc86
You can get them as natural health in orchid village plaza


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks SimJam! Somehow I forgot about that store...I will go today for sure.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 4, 2013)

My local health store and I are developing a very nice relationship. .... she just brought in some rose petals for me... good thing too. ..I've given away more than half of the 100g I initially bought online


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm going shopping this weekend in china town hoping to stock up on my herbs. I did a basic blk tea rinse yesterday.


----------



## NJ11 (Jan 4, 2013)

I ordered some - errrr, a lot - stuff  for this challenge. 

Today I got my order from Butters-N-Bars. It was:

Kalpi Tone (I know what *I'll* be doing this weekend...), and
Organic Amla 'N Aloe Hair Spritzer (stumbled across this one...looked interesting...hit paynah)
More stuff to come...can't wait. I've tried looking for stuff on the ground but haven't been very successful (found Neem, but that was it...). I'm not giving up yet, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2013)

Using....Pomade Shop's "Growth Fundamentals" Coffee Pomade


----------



## NJ11 (Jan 4, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Using....Pomade Shop's "Growth Fundamentals" Coffee Pomade


 
Just went to check that out. Looks good!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2013)

Did my ayur-tea rinse this morning and my hair is  again


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 4, 2013)

I've been using my LI mix which has Coco creme LI in it and used the last of my GTHC...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 4, 2013)

Misted with AVJ then applied vatika oil for an overnight prepoo


----------



## Lita (Jan 4, 2013)

Early today,used Luv Naturals trip con as a moisturizer,rubbed a Lil Ambrosia Honey Bush on top,went out-doors..(power walked) and my hair held up..still moist/soft..

*Honey Bush Hair Milk-Contains Tea


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## beauti (Jan 5, 2013)

*spritzed my braids with my ayurvedic growth tea, sealed with mixture of mahabhringraj, linseed, and castor oil. followed by scalp massage. quite soothing*


----------



## Ltown (Jan 5, 2013)

Broiught a tea mix and farmer market (rosemary,peppermint,eucalyptu,lavender,calendula,chamomile,rosebud,lemon verbena) i also mix in horsetail. will be brewing and mixing with aloevera for a spritz to use.


----------



## ArrrBeee (Jan 5, 2013)

I think I will start with some burdock root tea and go from there.  I'm relaxed and not sure how much or how to incorporate the rinses on a regular basis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2013)

ArrrBeee

Many of us here are Relaxed.  I use them each Wash Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2013)

Will be using a Breakfast Blend (Coffee) under my DC'er to Steam with.

Will use: Horsetail, Saw Palmetto, Oolong and Rosemary as my Final Rinse.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 5, 2013)

I will be using shescentit Tahitian vanilla leave in as my braid spray while I have my Senegalese twists in.  The first ingredient is chamomile 

I will also be doing tea rinses on my wash days.

Have a good weekend ladies!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 5, 2013)

Doing a final rinse today with horsetail tea!


----------



## SimJam (Jan 5, 2013)

Brewed up a new batch of tea - horsetail, rose hips, nettle, burdock root, marshmallow and lavender. Yummy
As usual I brewed a strong tea, then mixed 50:50 with avj and use as a final spritz before using my leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2013)

SimJam

Nice!  Thanks!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 5, 2013)

ArrrBeee

another relaxed head here, using tea and/or coffee every wash day, so twice a week. I also use products with teas between washes.

I spritzed on some TeaLightful Quench, let it soak in, then piled on Curly Kinks DC on top. Have Castor Infusion oil on top (amla, brahmi, bhringraj, hibiscus) under a cap.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 5, 2013)

ArrrBeee I'm relaxed. .cowash daily. ... and use tea/coffee/avj daily.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jan 5, 2013)

Sitting here with my amla and ginger mask on..... awesomeness


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 5, 2013)

Prepooed with tea, HQS pineapple, and coconut jbco and will do a ACV final rinse. Will also use my As I am LI (has green tea)


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 6, 2013)

I'll be do ayurvedic treatment tomorrow using black tea, Sukesh ayurveda powder, and cocoveda oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2013)

Massaged in Aunt Gert's Hair Fertilizer (ETSY via Blended Beauty).  

ETA: Contains Crushed Peppermint Leaves


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 6, 2013)

I've brewed some hibiscus and plantain leaves for my final rinse today and will be adding acv to it.

ETA: Im pre pooing with ayurvedic oil blend


----------



## ArrrBeee (Jan 6, 2013)

Went to the Asian market yesterday and found some goodies.  I bought some dried hibiscus, marshmallow tea, fresh burdock root and some catmint tea.

I am going to make some concoctions and report back.

Thanks to my relaxed ladies for giving me tips on how you are using the herbs.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 6, 2013)

Bajanmum what's in your aryuvedic oil blend?

Last night I used the remnants of my amla powder, bhiringaraj powder and rose petal brew as the base of my DC...I really like this brew for a weekly cleanse

Steamed it in and cowashed this am with a coffee/tea/oil rinse and a final leave in rinse of tea/avj.

Me and my hair are very happy


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 6, 2013)

Finally out of my box braids!  I prepoo'd last night with vatika frosting, shampooed with raw black soap,  and now im sitting with a henna treatment with black tea to strengthen my strands.  I will DC and then do an ACV rinse.


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 6, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @Bajanmum what's in your aryuvedic oil blend?



Nix08

I cheated and bought a ready mixed oil from Be Naturally Jazzy.com. In it is Henna, Amla, Brahmi, Shikakai and Neem mixed in Virgin Sesame Seed Oil. 
I love this stuff for my pre poos. My hair is soft afterwards.


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 6, 2013)

Bajanmum said:


> I've brewed some hibiscus and plantain leaves for my final rinse today and will be adding acv to it.
> 
> ETA: Im pre pooing with ayurvedic oil blend



Slight change to my earlier plans. I added marshmallow root to my hibiscus/plantain tea...Just because!


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 6, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I'll be do ayurvedic treatment tomorrow using black tea, Sukesh ayurveda powder, and cocoveda oil.


 
Instead of using pure black tea, I used a tea blend of organic Rooibos, Peppermint, Horsetail, Stinging Nettle, and Oatstraw.

After rinsing out the ayurvedic mixture, I shampoo'd my hair and towel dried. I followed up with Komaza Care Honeycomb Hair Rejuvenator and sitting under dryer now. This stuff has aloe vera, honey quat, panthenol, and infusion of nettles, hibiscus, gotu kola, horsetail, saw palmetto, amla, brahmi, sage, green tea, licorice root, marshmallow, coltsfoot, passionflower, yarrow, pyguem, burdock root, emu oil, rice bran oil, pumpkin seed oil, aloe vera oil, vit.e., carrot seed oil, bay laurel, rosemary, peppermint, chamomile , rose otto, lavender, msm, and inositol.

Edited to say: The reviews on this product have been so-so. I love all of the ingredients. I will finish the bottle before determining if I will purchase again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2013)

xu93texas 

That Oatstraw sounds good.  I had an Oatstraw Rinse (Bear Fruit Hair) that I liked, used up & never replaced.erplexed

Where did you find your Oatstraw?  

Also, I need to find my Komaza Honeycomb Rejuvenator.  Those indredients.......


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair,

I found this tea at Whole Foods. It's made by The Republic of TEA: Be Well Red Teas: Get Growing. It's an herbal tea for hair, nails, and bones. It comes in a purple canister.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 6, 2013)

Bajanmum that sounds very nice


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2013)

_*cough*_ 

Got a box of Oatstraw Tea in a Cart............


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> _*cough*_
> 
> Got a box of Oatstraw Tea in a Cart............



    I have vowed to be good this year...I'm going to live vicariously through you


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 6, 2013)

Trader Joes had a large 30 count pack of bagged green tea for a dollar. Better believe I bought a box. Included it in my wash today. 2 bags of green tea, 2 bags of black tea, 1 bag of chamomile to offset the dryness of all the caffiene. Just did the rinse so gonna let it set under my dp for an hour and see what the result is. I dont know HOW its gonna be any better than when I did it last week but if its even more amazing . LAWD.


----------



## SimplyWhole (Jan 6, 2013)

Alma prepoo today


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 6, 2013)

I just bought some tetley green tea. Will use it Tuesday.


----------



## ArrrBeee (Jan 6, 2013)

Did a rinse with marshmallow, hibiscus, and catmint tea.  Leave in of burdock root tea.


----------



## Lita (Jan 6, 2013)

Just oiled my scalp with Mahabhringerai oil..Hair/scalp soft..

*Its good at preventing shedding.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 6, 2013)

Today, I massaged my scalp with a mixture of AVJ, Castor oil, EVCO, glycerine and a few drops each of rosemary, cedarwood and thyme oil.


----------



## Lita (Jan 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair I'm taking a Ayurvedic Hair Vitamin too..Only one a day..Has all the Ayurvedic herbs in it..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## felic1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Weekly wash. Used Trigga, tea rinse with black tea and oolong, and final rinse with hairveda acv.


----------



## Lita (Jan 7, 2013)

Bear Fruit Hair is having a 35% sale on certain items from January 7-11 code-NewYear35

IDareT'sHair Espresso Hair cream is 35% off & Ayuvedic Scalp Cream 35% off.

I still have a full bottle of the espresso cream,that I use for pre poos & rinse-outs.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2013)

Lita said:


> * I'm taking a Ayurvedic Hair Vitamin too..Only one a day..Has all the Ayurvedic herbs in it..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

Deets STAT!  Some of the Ladies doing Ayurvedic might wanna try.


----------



## WantNatural (Jan 7, 2013)

Henna'd Friday with Nupur 9 Herbs Blend.  The amla in it gives me the itchies though, it's not too bad and goes away but my nape seems to be particularly sensitive to it.

Did a full treatment with one tablespoon each of shikakai, brahmi, and neem and two tablespoons of bhringraj mixed in water and a capful of AVJ.  Coffee rinsed under AO GPB mixed with 1/2 tablespoon bhringraj.  Final rinsed with Rest Tazo tea/AVJ.  Hair felt soooo good.    I'm telling you, if you haven't tried a coffee rinse under your DC you don't know what you're missing!  My hair always feels so silky and I can run my fingers through it from root to tip!  When I try to DC without it I do not have those results.


----------



## Lita (Jan 7, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Deets STAT!  Some of the Ladies doing Ayurvedic might wanna try.



IDareT'sHair The vitamin-Healthy Hair by-Banyan Botanicals 90 tabs..Take 2x a day..I only take One because some people notice extra hair growing all over,so I stick to just 1...Helps with the immune system too,I really like that the most.

Ingredients-

Bhringaraj
Amla
Brahmi
Hibicus Flower

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 7, 2013)

WantNatural said:


> Henna'd Friday with Nupur 9 Herbs Blend.  The amla in it gives me the itchies though, it's not too bad and goes away but my nape seems to be particularly sensitive to it.
> 
> Did a full treatment with one tablespoon each of shikakai, brahmi, and neem and two tablespoons of bhringraj mixed in water and a capful of AVJ.  Coffee rinsed under AO GPB mixed with 1/2 tablespoon bhringraj.  Final rinsed with Rest Tazo tea/AVJ.  Hair felt soooo good.    I'm telling you, if you haven't tried a coffee rinse under your DC you don't know what you're missing!  My hair always feels so silky and I can run my fingers through it from root to tip!  When I try to DC without it I do not have those results.



Silky huh? I'm scared but I may have to try it at least one time before I completely rule it out. I need to look up coffee rinsing again...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2013)

@WantNatural @Babygrowth  I've been doing the Coffee under DC'er (Steaming) for the past 2-3 Wash Days. 

I agree, it works great. Will continue this Regi-Tweak throughout the Winter.

@Lita BFH = NewYear35 isn't working for me. I had x2 Saeede Ayurvedic Scalp Creams. I contacted them.


----------



## Lita (Jan 7, 2013)

www.bearfruithair.com go the top of the page & click (All Products) you will see the items that are marked down/sale & you will be able to use the code from that page..That's what I  did & it worked....I just tried it.

*Hope it continues to work..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2013)

@Lita

When I go to the Top (All Products) I don't see anything with any Sale info. 

When I load my Cart & enter the Code, it still doesn't take anything off.

I tried Google & Google Chrome and Nada.

I'll see what they say. I wonder why mine doesn't show anything


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 7, 2013)

Okay, well I will pick up some coffee tmrw. I was in the coffee aisle yesterday looking at the choices. Not good so I'm going to walmart...

Any recommendations on what to get? I don't drink coffee unless its a mocha frappucino from starbucks...


----------



## Lita (Jan 7, 2013)

Did a pre with Cream & Coco Eucalyptus Hair Honey Treatment 30min,Cream & Coco banana smoothie bar,Cream & Coco ACV & Honey Tea rinse I let the tea soak for couple of min,used NBD Mask 1hr...

*Hair is super,super shiny..The ACV/Honey Tea Rinse brought it out..Both Treatment work well together..The pre treatment contains GreenTea.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 7, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> When I go to the Top (All Products) I don't see anything with any Sale info.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair I don't know what's going on..(all products) don't select from the left far side,stay with the items in the center..The one with the numbered pages.

*You have until January 11th..Maybe BF will have it fixed easier.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2013)

Lita

Got it!


----------



## SimJam (Jan 7, 2013)

Retwisted hair with red tea leave in


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 7, 2013)

Used coffee under Claudie's Kahve dc yesterday. Hair felt amazing when rinsing out dc and later once airdried.

I spritz my hair daily with a tea rinse. Been using HV Hydrasilica lately. Just finished Sheanatural Beauty's Apple Cider Tea Rinse. Considering buying 2-3 at a time to justify buying only one product from a vendor & shipping. Her other products I tried was just aiight.  Has anyone tried Oyin's tea spritz? 

Bought some more distilled water so I will be making a 50/50 distilled water & avj spritz tonight to use on my loose hair now & my twists later.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 7, 2013)

Tea blend only before my cowash....coffee/tea rinse and leave in tea/avj rinse.

Shared some teas with a friend over the weekend for her locs


----------



## soonergirl (Jan 8, 2013)

Rinsed with oolong tea and bunned adding no other product. Once dry,  my hair was the absolute softest and fluffiest. A def fav tea for me


----------



## divachyk (Jan 8, 2013)

I've been MIA but have a question - how do you keep the hair from experiencing film like buildup when spritzing with tea as a daily hydrator?


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 8, 2013)

@divachyk
I never experience build up. I do wet my hair everyday or every other day but that's after doing a HOT so I am rinsing out oil with just water. I cowash once a week. Maybe it's because my hair is high porosity and soaks in alot?

ETA:
I forgot I've been using Shi Natural's Scalp Detox as a "poo" weekly to use it up. That could be helping really cleanse my hair but as I've said I don't experience any build up at all.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks Shay72 - I only wash 1x weekly. I usually tea rinse on wash day to avoid the film like buildup that my low porosity hair experiences. I would love to spritz throughout the week though.


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 8, 2013)

Doing my 2nd tea rinse of the week tonight. I used black, green and chamomile on my major wash day. Thinking about doing green tea mixed with some unbagged oolong. Normally I leave it on for an hour under a DP....but I am thinking I may only leave this rinse on for 30 minutes. Is there anything else I can/should add? Doing bantu knots tonight after the rinse so I am looking for something I can do and wear it curly without weighing the hair down.


----------



## beauti (Jan 8, 2013)

*divachyk could it be what you're using in your mix? I dont experience this at all. I spritz my hair every evening almost soaking, and by the time I wake up my hair soaks up everything with no film or residue. *


----------



## tallowah (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi Ladies!

Tea Rinses. I have seen that tea can be left in fridge for up to 3 week?
My first question is a)* do you leave the tea bags in the bottle/container when in fridge?* and
 b) Do I just pour over head and leave whilst in shower then proceed to co-wash? or leave on for a longer time.
Sorry if this question has been asked,just want to get this right


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2013)

@Shay72 I haven't tried QB's Tea. I think you should and come back and do a Review.oke:

@soonergirl I'm loving the Oolong too. I've been mixing it with other Teas. I should do a straight Oolong and check that out.

@tallowah

When I was making my Gallon Jugs, I'd let it steep overnight before transferring into the Jug and into the Fridge. And I removed the Tea Bags.

I noticed when I didn't, the Tea Bags would burst and I'd end up with Grounds in my Mix.

I still allow it to sit overnight before using tho'. And now I only make enough for 1 application.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2013)

Babygrowth 

I've been getting Millhouse Columbian Supreme.  I think any Dark Roast will Coffee will do.  If they didn't have Columbian, I'd get French Roast, Dark Roast or Breakfast Blend.

tallowah 

I didn't answer the 2nd part of your question.  Right now I'm leaving my Tea In and use it with my Leave-In.  I do Tea Rinse/Leave-In/Oil & Dry under dryer.

And Yes. I am pouring it.  But you could use a Spritz Bottle, Applicator Bottle etc...if you wanted to.


----------



## tallowah (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you very much for the replys.Will give it a go!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2013)

My Blend for Friday will be something like:

Oolong
Saw Palmetto
Horsetail
Rosemary

Doing the Coffee under my DC'er w/Steam and my Teas as a Final Rinse with my Leave-In


----------



## divachyk (Jan 8, 2013)

beauti said:


> *divachyk could it be what you're using in your mix? I dont experience this at all. I spritz my hair every evening almost soaking, and by the time I wake up my hair soaks up everything with no film or residue. *



Likely so - what are you using beauti?


----------



## ArrrBeee (Jan 8, 2013)

Put my tea of marshmallow, hibiscus, and catmint in my Caruso and rolled my hair.

I need to try it one more time but the curls didn't seem to hold like they normally do and I had pink spots all over my bathroom sink.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey y'all! Quick question: do you think it would be okay to do a final rinse with tea, acv, and avj mixed together or should they be done separate?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2013)

@Babygrowth

That's a good @Nix08 question.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 8, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey y'all! Quick question: do you think it would be okay to do a final rinse with tea, acv, and avj mixed together or should they be done separate?





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Babygrowth
> 
> That's a good @Nix08 question.



 I do a final leave in rinse of equal parts tea and avj...I have also included acv but I ran out and haven't repurchased yet...plus since I do this daily I wasn't sure if it was wise to use acv daily.
Babygrowth


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 8, 2013)

Nix08 thanks! It seems no matter the ratio of acv and water I use my hair doesn't feel right so I think if I add tea and avj I can get the cuticle closing effect but also get really good moisture. I hope this works. Do you remember the ratios you used?


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 8, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Nix08 thanks! It seems no matter the ratio of acv and water I use my hair doesn't feel right so I think if I add tea and avj I can get the cuticle closing effect but also get really good moisture. I hope this works. Do you remember the ratios you used?



With acv I'm pretty cautious, I would use enough water to have the container have just a hint of color.   So about 1 ounce to 60.  With tea I use 2 ounces of tea and the same avj.. when I added acv it would just be a splash. The avj and tea seal my cuticles very well (I also do an oil rinse  that helps too).  Hth

Babygrowth


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2013)

Claudie has a ACV Mix that require x2 Tablespoons to every 8 ounces of Water. @Babygrowth

I agree w/@Nix08 you don't need much.

ETA: Lemme call @Nonie in here. She is extremely knowledgable on ACV Rinsing for the measurements ACV to Water.

Reason being, I only buy Pre-Mix(es).

Also, I have a question for Nonie. Did I read that you leave your ACV in w/o Rinsing? Did I understand you correctly? I forget the thread, but have been curious about this.

Thanks,
T


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 8, 2013)

Today was the first in a while that I didn't use my dc tea blend (or any tea) before cowashing.....I missed it

Did a coffee/tea/oil rinse and a final leave in rinse of tea/avj


Eta:like nonie I also leave my acv in.   Even before I knew about tea/avj


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2013)

Nix08

I still want that Oatstraw Tea.  I know I'll probably get it soon.  

I remember when I had that Oatstraw Rinse from BFH that I liked, so I know Oatstraw Tea would be nice.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 8, 2013)

Yup I've got it on my radar too IDareT'sHair I am keeping a list


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2013)

@Nix08

I just looked at that BFH Rinse:

Alfalfa
Horsetail
Oatstraw
Nettle
Rosehips
Aloe Vera Juice
Water (Purified)

Hmp.  Sounds like stuff we got already!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't have alfalfa

Looks like I'll add that to my list

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2013)

Nix08

I'll sub Alfalfa for something I already have.  Maybe Marshmallow Root, Bamboo or Burdock Root or something.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair I think I'm over trying to do it myself. I will try Claudies and Hairveda's but I will still make my tea/avj rinse because that's easy and won't dry my hair out!  Thanks ladies! Y'all are awesome!

ETA: I read that rinsing the acv out neutralizes it so it becomes ineffective...


----------



## beauti (Jan 8, 2013)

beauti said:


> *hello!! I would LOVE to join this challenge  i've got a few powders and teas and earlier today i made an ayurvedic/growth tea spritz with the following:*
> *shikakai powder*
> *mehandi powder*
> *amla powder*
> ...



*divachyk here  ya go! hth*


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 9, 2013)

I sprayed my twa with claudie's braid spray that contains some avj, burdock root, and  nettle.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 9, 2013)

Made new braid spray and left out the rose petal. I think it was too drying and irritating my scalp. I had dry patches that itched like crazy. I will try it again in summer when the ambient air isnt so dang dry.

Back to my base herbs: oolong, nettle, burdock.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 9, 2013)

Put green tea under my DC... I didn't like it. I will prepoo with it and see how I feel about it. It felt more drying to me than black tea but when I clarify my hair she acts very finicky so next DC I will try again!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 9, 2013)

Last night I cowashed and drenched my hair with leftover tea blend of my oolong, red tea, slippery elm, marsh & burdock root along with a few others.


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 9, 2013)

I am still waiting on the herbs I ordered from ebay and mountainroseherbs but when they arrive I will make a tea infusion using the following herbs: amla, brahmi, maka, feungreek, hibiscus, marshmallow root, burdock root, slippery elm bark, neem, and kapur kachri. Since the beginning of the year, I have being co washing my hair and following up with a moisturizer & sealing with oil(grapeseed & sunflower). The conditioner I am using/loving at the moment is the new V05 silky experience conditioner in shea cashmere. 

HHG to everyone in the challenge.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 9, 2013)

Used my DC tea blend under my steamed DC.  Coffee/tea (and oil) rinsed then a leave in tea/avj rinse.


----------



## Jewell (Jan 9, 2013)

Using a coffee, black tea, chamomile, lavender, burdock root, star anise, thyme, basil, marshmallow root, peppermint, green tea, and rosemary infusion to spritz on my hair and scalp daily.  Also using it as a rinse during washes.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 9, 2013)

Sippin my rose petal tea before bed as usual. My scalp may not like it but my internals do.

Oolong, burdock and nettle spritzing these braids before bed too.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 10, 2013)

Massaged in some jar of joe... also bought some chamomile tea so will probably use that either tmrw or Saturday...

IDareT'sHair do I need a coffee maker to brew this coffee? Please give me a how to make coffee for dummies tutorial. I was told not to use coffee


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> *do I need a coffee maker to brew this coffee? Please give me a how to make coffee for dummies tutorial. I was told not to use coffee*


 
Babygrowth 

Yep.  It depends on what kind of Coffee you bought?  If it's Grounds you will need a maker, filters etc...to brew your coffee.  

Okay, I'm confused?...  This last sentence says: _"I was told not to use Coffee?" _ Why were you told not to use it?  Because of Caffiene?

And have you watch any Coffee Rinses on YT?  They have some pretty good Coffee Rinse Tutorials out there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2013)

DarkJoy

What happened with the Rose Petal Rinses?  I must have missed your post


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 10, 2013)

DarkJoy I drink the rose petals too (along with Moringa). I've been brewing a 40oz pot and I have never felt better!   It's so cool how a hair journey has transformed my habits


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 10, 2013)

@IDareT'sHair: In the beginning I mentioned it was a bit drying for the hair. Well it was drying for my scalp too! No good for the eczema. I never have scalp issues outside of winter so will wait til spring. Drinking it's really helping the hair grow and I swear my roots feel thicker. And hopefully the 60(?) oranges worth of vitamin c each cup contains may help me avoid the flu! lol

@Nix08 You are so right! Who knew when we started LHCF we'd be drinking rose petal tea! and moringa! gotta get that...


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 10, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Yep.  It depends on what kind of Coffee you bought?  If it's Grounds you will need a maker, filters etc...to brew your coffee.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair
It was supposed to say "instant coffee" (oooooooppppssss) I read that the additives could damage my hair. I was going to buy Maxwell house breakfast blend but its not the actual beans and its not instant. I'm going to youtube coffee rinses right now. I don't plan to use coffee until next week. So I will buy it then


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 10, 2013)

I used Komaza's Honeycomb hair rejuvenator after cowashing this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2013)

Just Brewed some Coffee for tomorrow.  (Columbian Supreme)

Will also do a Tea Rinse too.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 10, 2013)

Dc tea before my cowash (but I rushed mu cowash and I can feel it
Coffee/tea rinse,  Ieave in rinse of tea/avj.


----------



## Lita (Jan 11, 2013)

Spritz with Ambrosa hydrating mist,Qhemet AHC on scalp,Cream & Coco curls for days on length,Cream & Coco carrot almond whip to seal...Hair is nicely moisturized & smells good.

*Ambrosia contains roobious tea

*Cream & Coco contain green tea.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 11, 2013)

Just used a little Jar of Joe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2013)

Did Columbian Supreme under my Jessicurl WDT (Steamer)

And followed up with Oolong, Saw Palmetto, Rosemary Tea Rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2013)

Steeping: Rosehips & Hibiscus and Oolong for next wash day.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 11, 2013)

Prepooing with jar of joe, trigger and coco jbco...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2013)

I got this from CC's Naturals.....I hope ya'll can see it.  Good Info!



http://www.ccsnaturals.com/blogs/news/6516317-more-herbs-that-are-great-for-hair-and-skin




http://www.ccsnaturals.com/blogs/news/6499897-herbs-that-are-good-for-hair


----------



## Lita (Jan 11, 2013)

IDareT'sHair CC Naturals,they are awesome & the hibiscus cream,lavender camomile rocks...

*Wealth of info..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2013)

Lita

Evening Ms. Lita!

Yep.  I agree.  It's some good info for those of us that wonder what certain Herbs & Flowers do for our Hair, Scalp etc.......

I hope folks take the time to look at it.  I just wish it wasn't on such a dark background.

Great info tho'.  Can't wait to try some of their products.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 11, 2013)

You know I looked at it. ...and plan to read it again  Thanks IDareT'sHair

Brewing amla and bhringaraj powder with rose petals for an overnight dc


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 12, 2013)

I don't know if a Rhassoul clay treatment counts as Ayurveda, but I did this and mixed it with ACV and AVJ. Then brewed Burdock root/plantain leaves and Marshmallow root tea to also go into it.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 12, 2013)

I cowashed my hair this morning and used Honeycomb Hair Rejuvenator.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 12, 2013)

@xu93texas

Are you using the Honeycomb w/Heat or w/o? How are you using it?

I still have some left. I was spritzing it on after cowashing then, under the dryer (no plastic cap) until hard.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 12, 2013)

Did a mid wash tea rinse with chamomile and eve oil, will use as I am leave in and put some trigger on my scalp...


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 12, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @xu93texas
> 
> Are you using the Honeycomb w/Heat or w/o? How are you using it?
> 
> I still have some left. I was spritzing it on after cowashing then, under the dryer (no plastic cap) until hard.


 
The first two times I used the product, I followed the instructions on the bottle. I washed/co-washed, applied the product, under dryer for 20minutes, rinsed and followed with DC. Today, I CW and rinsed hair. I applied the product; massaged into hair/scalp; then applied DC and got under dryer for 30 minutes. It saved me extra time. 

Do you think this product can be used as a daily spritz? I don't see anything in the ingredient list that would prohibit me from using it daily as my liquid for the LOC method.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 12, 2013)

@xu93texas

I wouldn't use it as a L-I. 

I've always looked at it as a Protein/Reconstructive/Strengthening Rx (meant to be rinsed out).

I'd "Contact Us" on Komaza's Website and asked them. It Seems like it would dry you out.erplexed

Come back and post what they say if you contact them.

ETA:  Lemme go look at the ingredients


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 12, 2013)

@IDareT'sHair,

I think you're right. I won't use as a leave in. I'm just waiting on my Darcy Botanicals order to arrive. I ordered the Daily leave-in herbal spritz. I've been using dd braid spray as a back up until my order arrives.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 12, 2013)

xu93texas

Yeah...wait on your DB and continue to use dd's spray.

I always thought the Honeycomb & the Protein Rx was kinda Skrong


----------



## Americka (Jan 12, 2013)

Doing a coffee rinse tomorrow


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 13, 2013)

Used jar of joe to moisturize on wet hair because my hair needed a pick me up and my hair dried soft and fluffy... I LOVE this stuff! I'm all about instant staples and this...right here! Takes the cake! Thank you IDareT'sHair for suggesting this to me!


----------



## nurseN98 (Jan 13, 2013)

I washed & conditioned and instead of doing a AVJ rinse, I just squirted it on my scalp & hair and left it on (in a rush) but I am counting it...lol. Now TBH I need to look up how ppl have been rinsing with it. It's kinda difficult right now cause I'm keeping my hair mostly straightened for the winter but this week I'm not flat ironing so I'm gonna be a rinsing fool. I'm gonna try to do at least 3 rinses this week.

ETA:
IDareT'sHair thanks for that article! I'm gonna make a cinnamon, green tea & AVJ mix and apply it to my scalp or rinse it nightly and see how that goes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2013)

nurseN98

I have x2 Cinnamon Tea Bags I picked up at a _Luncheon_, I've been holding on to. ..... 

Can't wait to try them.


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 13, 2013)

Sitting right now with vatika oil and in about 2 hours I will do a much needed ayur paste.  I just ran some fenugreek thru my coffee pot for the first time bc I hate using it in my pastes, way too grainy.  So instead of water I will use the fenugreek rinse as my base and mix in a few powders - not sure what combo I will be using yet tho :scratchch


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 13, 2013)

Brewed some tea and herbs today, will be used for a final rinse and for spritzing hair all week

Burdock roots
Catnip
Stingling nettle tea
Sage
Lavender flowers
Horsetail 
Earl grey black tea

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 13, 2013)

Cowashed with coffee/tea/oil rinsed and leave in rinse of tea/avj.

Currently brewing a batch of my leave in brew (for a couple hours): roobois, fenugreek, marshmallow root, slippery elm, malva, moringa, lemongrass, irish moss and rose petal.

Next up I will brew my rinse blend overnight of: bhringaraj, nettle , saw palmetto, lavendar, horsetail, rosehip, catnip, peppermint.

One of these days I'm going to portion out my brews to make it easy when it's time to make a new batch.  Afterall I don't stray from my mixes


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2013)

lovelycurls Nix08

Big Shout Out to those Blends!  Nice Brews Ladies!


----------



## Renewed1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Used jar of joe to moisturize on wet hair because my hair needed a pick me up and my hair dried soft and fluffy... I LOVE this stuff! I'm all about instant staples and this...right here! Takes the cake! Thank you @IDareT'sHair for suggesting this to me!



I agree 100%  Thanks IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2013)

Babygrowth MarriageMaterial

Enjoy Ladies!  

*cough* I'm thinking asking Devon to offer a permanent discount for LHCF.

Is that shady?


----------



## Renewed1 (Jan 13, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Babygrowth @MarriageMaterial
> 
> Enjoy Ladies!
> 
> ...




NOPE!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2013)

MarriageMaterial said:


> *NOPE!!!!!!*


 
@MarriageMaterial

Thanks Girl! I'll keep ya'll posted

I know Jasmine did *before she went out of business* and also Claudie (use to). I think it is a smart thing to do.

I know Liquid Gold does now and now Garden Of Wisdom.


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 13, 2013)

I decided to mix my fenugreek tea with brahmi and bhringaraj powders and a bit of tresemme naturals for consistency.  The wash out wasn't so bad but the application is the reason why I remember I don't like to do pastes...too messy!  I think I will brew the rest of my ayur powders and use them as rinses or just mix 1-2 tablespoons in my cowashes.  

After I washed the paste out, I DC'd on top of more fenugreek tea (trying to finish it up), moisturized, and sealed with my homemade amla oil.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 13, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth MarriageMaterial
> 
> Enjoy Ladies!
> 
> ...



Nope! Not at all!


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 13, 2013)

Did an acv rinse after my wash. No tea rinses today, was too lazy to boil the kettle


----------



## nurseN98 (Jan 13, 2013)

I made some cinnamon tea, added some green tea to it and some aloe vera juice.  I applied it to my scalp only cause i was too tired to do a full rinse...maybe tomorrow? The cinnamon smells great


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 13, 2013)

Trigger in my scalp...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 14, 2013)

Did an Oolong tea rinse. Love that tea for drinking and my hair!


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 14, 2013)

I bought some burdock root and hibiscus tea for my tea rinses and I am excited to use those when I am feeling a little better.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 14, 2013)

Did an ayur-tea rinse this morning and cowashed with vo5 Free Me Freesia conditioner. I am in need of a good protein deep treatment soI will do that on my next day off which is Wednesday.


----------



## Jewell (Jan 14, 2013)

Mixed burdock root, chamomile, black, and green teas with coffee and put into a spray bottle to spritz on my hair and scalp daily. Scalp felt very refreshed after a good ol' spray down. 

Think i'll add brahmi, amla, lavender, holy basil, thyme, sage, peppermint, saw palmetto, and horsetail as an herbal brew combined with the above-mentioned spritz.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 14, 2013)

I forgot about my leave in blend and it steeped overnight. ..to it was very thick this morning. ..I will use some during my cowash tonight. .hopefully I don't have to trash it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2013)

Jewell

Hey Lady!  Congrats on the Baby.  Did you have a Boy or Girl?


----------



## NJ11 (Jan 14, 2013)

I ordered a few things for the challenge and they came last week (I was too lazy/busy/tired to log my purchases when they happened...)

From Chagrin Valley I got:

Herbal Hair Tea - Detangling Blend
Herbal Hair Tea - Dry Hair Blend
I got a million Ayurvedic powders from The Indian Food Store:

Aritha
Shikakai
amla
Brahmi
Tulsi
Maka
Lemon, and
Rose
Oh! I also picked up some Hibiscus tea bags and some fenugreek tea bags at a local health food store. 

So, I have plenty of things to work with. I think I want to start with a kalpi tone paste and experiment from there. Everyone's thrown in some good stories about different ways that i can use all of this stuff so I'm sure I'll use it all up in no time with the different approaches alone!

Quick question - it sounds like some people have had drying effects from the ayurvedics (or at least some of them) - would it be too much to wash my hair first and *then* apply the paste or should I just apply the paste to dry or pre-poo'd hair?


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 14, 2013)

Prepooing with trigger in my scalp with some jar of joe on top...


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 15, 2013)

NJ11 said:


> I ordered a few things for the challenge and they came last week (I was too lazy/busy/tired to log my purchases when they happened...)
> 
> From Chagrin Valley I got:
> 
> ...



The shikakai powder made my hair dry and hard when I used it alone. But when I mixed it with amla, brahim, rhausoul, bentonite clay and some oils for detox, hair was soft and moisturized.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 15, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> I forgot about my leave in blend and it steeped overnight. ..to it was very thick this morning. ..I will use some during my cowash tonight. .hopefully I don't have to trash it.



Didn't have to trash it....it actually was very good

NJ11 Amla is very drying too....I make sure to use it sparingly and mix it with a lot of bhringaraj.

Brewed a new batch of my DC blend....I must have added a touch more hibiscus as it has such a lovely rich red colour


----------



## NJ11 (Jan 15, 2013)

lovelycurls said:


> The shikakai powder made my hair dry and hard when I used it alone. But when I mixed it with amla, brahim, rhausoul, bentonite clay and some oils for detox, hair was soft and moisturized.


 
Fantastic! I have all of that so I will be sure to mix it with my clays to help prevent the dryness. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jewell (Jan 15, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Jewell
> 
> Hey Lady!  Congrats on the Baby.  Did you have a Boy or Girl?



¡Hola chica! Thank you so much!  I had a blessed baby boy!  He's 6 wks now, and my daughter is 4-1/2. She's a big help. I remember just beginning to try Ayurvedic pastes when I had her in 2008. I'm so glad I started using them as infusions and teas...brahmi was hell to remove from transitioning hair....it was like sand-all stuck in my roots. I have to restock on powders, herbs, and teas for this challenge.


----------



## grow (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi ladies!

Has anyone with relaxed hair ever tried:

Rajasthani Henna?

If so, please share your results/ideas as this would be my first time trying that brand (they were out of Zarqa) and I really need to understand how it works on permed hair.

Thanks!!!!

HHJ!!!


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 15, 2013)

Got some marshmallow, nettle, rose hips and more burdock root and hibiscus today. I got more than I thought I would for 5 bucks. Excited excited.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2013)

@hnntrr


Nice Haul Ms. Lady for 5 bucks! You got some very nice Teas/Herbs

Those sound like all my Staples. Did they Horsetail and/or Saw Palmetto? 

Love those Prices!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2013)

Did a Coffee Rinse under Jessicurl WDT. 

And will do a Tea Rinse with my Leave In= Oolong, Horsetail, Saw Palmetto, Rosemary


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 15, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @hnntrr
> 
> 
> Nice Haul Ms. Lady for 5 bucks! You got some very nice Teas/Herbs
> ...




I THINK I saw horsetail, they had so much I was gettin dizzy at the options. I got it from MOM's Market. Tryin to stock up before I go back to DC cause it is impossibly hard to find reasonable open stock of herbal tea for some reason???????????

I have enough to try everything once or twice. Def going back once I figure out the ones my hair likes best.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2013)

hnntrr

Gurl, I woulda' been swirlin' all up in there too!

Good Job!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2013)

Jewell

I knew you had a little daugther.  I know she is a proud Big Sis.

How Cute!  I bet he is adorable.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 15, 2013)

Using tea under my dc...will tea rinse and do a final leave in tea rinse.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 15, 2013)

Misted my hair with AVJ then applied my DC on top and DC'd for 1 hr.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm doing a treatment with Sukesh Ayurveda and tea blend of nettle, oatstraw, organic rooibos, horsetail, and peppermint.  I decided to drink a cup as well.


----------



## ArrrBeee (Jan 15, 2013)

grow said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Has anyone with relaxed hair ever tried:
> 
> ...



Nope.  The last brand I tried was Nupur.  If you're in the states, I could send you some if you'd like.  Just PM me.

Did a leave in of Marshmallow Root Tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2013)

Herbal Riche Ayurvedic Oil (for anyone interested)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...i01JK3rS2z8JU7SLUNEnIpQ&bvm=bv.41018144,d.dmQ


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 15, 2013)

Brewing 3 bags of  horsetail tea for tomorrow's rinse


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 16, 2013)

While in the shower I poured chamomile and green tea over my hair, massaged it in then after about 5 mins I put my DC over top. I will use as I am LI as part of my routine tonite...


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 16, 2013)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Did an Oolong tea rinse. Love that tea for drinking and my hair!


I have heard good things about Oolong tea...where can I purchase it from?


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 16, 2013)

Just took my fenugreek tea out the fridge and will let it get to room temperature.  Currently doing GHE with jbco then I will cowash and then DC on top of the tea.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 16, 2013)

How rising with tea bag works?  Im doing a co washing today. Do I apply the conditioner on my hair than pour the tea or reverse it. I bought badia chamomile tea bag? How good is it?


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 16, 2013)

Had lunch with my aunt today and she wrks near whole foods so I stopped in there and got some oolong tea.

My tiny stash now consists of Oolong, cinnamon, chamomile, green and black teas. I started to grab some Rooibos but I wasn't sure about it so I didn't. Will try cinnamon, chamomile, and green tea tmrw...


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 16, 2013)

BeautifullyExotic said:


> How rising with tea bag works?  Im doing a co washing today. Do I apply the conditioner on my hair than pour the tea or reverse it. I bought badia chamomile tea bag? How good is it?



How did you end up doing it BeautifullyExotic ?

Using tea under my dc and will tea/coffee/avj rinse. ..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2013)

HAIRITAGE HYDRATIONS is offering a *20%* Discount for LHCF Members!

So Now ALL You _Jar Of Joe & Green Tea Time_ Lovers Can get your Swerve On!

Please check Vendor Forum for Code


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 17, 2013)

Trigger in my scalp, jar of joe on the length...


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 17, 2013)

Nix08 Hey lady! Can you help me please? I want to make a tea and avj mix to use as a final rinse. I'm using 3 tea bags but I'm not sure how much water and how much avj to use. I don't want it to be weak or too strong and I only want to make it for a single use. What should be my measurements?


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 17, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Nix08 Hey lady! Can you help me please? I want to make a tea and avj mix to use as a final rinse. I'm using 3 tea bags but I'm not sure how much water and how much avj to use. I don't want it to be weak or too strong and I only want to make it for a single use. What should be my measurements?



Sorry not to have responded sooner Babygrowth...I use equal parts avj to my tea mixture.  I'm stingy with my tea so I would use only 1 tea bag and use a cup of water to make the tea.   Really I personally would use half a tea bag to a cup of water..I usually don't make my leave in strong...but...I forgot the last brew I made and left it overnight and it has still been good. 
When I portion out my leave in blend I use 2.5 ounces of tea and 2.5 ounces of avj and I don't squeeze out the water from my hair before adding the mix.

Hope that helps and I haven't simply confused you


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yesterday, I covered my hair and scalp in TeaLightful Shine and let it sit overnight before my wash. 

Finished with Afroveda ACV Rinse


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 17, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Sorry not to have responded sooner Babygrowth...I use equal parts avj to my tea mixture.  I'm stingy with my tea so I would use only 1 tea bag and use a cup of water to make the tea.   Really I personally would use half a tea bag to a cup of water..I usually don't make my leave in strong...but...I forgot the last brew I made and left it overnight and it has still been good.
> When I portion out my leave in blend I use 2.5 ounces of tea and 2.5 ounces of avj and I don't squeeze out the water from my hair before adding the mix.
> 
> Hope that helps and I haven't simply confused you



You didn't confuse me! Lol! I ended up doing 3 tea bags in 2 cups of water. This should last me 3 uses then. I should've did 1.5 cups but I'm still figuring some things out. Thanks hon!


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 18, 2013)

I've been using my DB Herbal Daily leave in for the past two days.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 18, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> You didn't confuse me! Lol! I ended up doing 3 tea bags in 2 cups of water. This should last me 3 uses then. I should've did 1.5 cups but I'm still figuring some things out. Thanks hon!



What tea did you use? 

Babygrowth


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 18, 2013)

Nix08 I used cinnamon/black tea, chamomile, and green tea... not the most moisturizing blend. I used 2oz of that plus 2oz of avj and my hair is soft and cuticles are laid! I'm going to use the avj again on Saturday but use it with my Njoi herbal rinse which is much more moistuizing/conditioning and save that mix for under my DC's or prepoos...


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 18, 2013)

Babygrowth that sounds like a nice mix  I love that smooth and laid feel that tea and avj gives


----------



## grow (Jan 18, 2013)

ArrrBeee said:


> Nope.  The last brand I tried was Nupur.  If you're in the states, I could send you some if you'd like.  Just PM me.
> 
> Did a leave in of Marshmallow Root Tea.



Thank you so so much for your response and generosity concerning the Napur. I had a not so nice experience with that brand, plus I'm not in the states at the moment, either.

Since I'm still researching info on the Rajasthani brand, I just used up the rest of the one I had (Zarqa and it works wonders! ....hoping the stores will carry it again) and I tried something new....mixing it with coconut milk instead
 of the usual water and all.

Extremely soft and strong hair results. 

Next, I'd like to try some of that Marshmallow Root Tea, which sounds yummy!

Did you mix it with anything to make it a leave in?

HHJ Ladies!


----------



## nurseN98 (Jan 18, 2013)

So all this week I've been using my cinnamon, green tea & aloe to rinse or just apply on my scalp. I chose these to help with my shedding & dandruff. My dandruff has decreased a bit compared to how it's been the past few weeks. I'll see how the shedding is on wash day (sunday).


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 18, 2013)

nurseN98 said:


> So all this week I've been using my cinnamon, green tea & aloe to rinse or just apply on my scalp. I chose these to help with my shedding & dandruff. My dandruff has decreased a bit compared to how it's been the past few weeks. I'll see how the shedding is on wash day (sunday).



I made this same mix with the addition of chamomile and I'm going to try spritzing daily to see if it does anything. At least until my scalp spritz from SSI comes...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2013)

Steaming Coffee under Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding.  

Will do a Tea Rinse.  

My Bear Fruit Hair Ayurvedic Hair Creme came today


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 18, 2013)

Tryin not my new teas on Sunday. Oh so excited.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 18, 2013)

I spritzed my hair this morning with DB herbal daily leave in.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 18, 2013)

I misted my hair with AVJ then applied my DC on to and proceeded to steam for 1hr.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2013)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I misted my hair with AVJ then applied my DC on to and proceeded to steam for 1hr.*


 
curlyhersheygirl

This sounds really good.  What DC'er did you use?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 18, 2013)

IDareT'sHair I use MD's olive wheat berry. My hair was not only soft but frizz free and shiney


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2013)

curlyhersheygirl

I said I was going to incorporate AVJ into my Regi, but haven't bought any yet.  That sounds really good.

I might pick some up tomorrow.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 18, 2013)

Using tea under my dc will rinse with coffee/tea...finally rinse with tea/avj.


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 18, 2013)

Actually I have a question.
I have about 5 new tea's. I heard on another thread that you should only introduce something new once a week just in case anything goes wrong its easy to pin point the problem area.

As of right now I have been using 3 bags of back tea, 1 bag of green tea and 1 bag of chamomile (to 5 cups of water, and I use all 5 cups on my head every tea rinse). And it usually sits for about an hour, hour and a half before I put it in my hair....then it sits in my hair for 45mins to an hour. 

How should I go about adding in the new tea's? Should I do it one by one a tea spoon at a time? Haas anyone noticed benefits from letting some tea's steep longer/shorter than others?

Stash: (bold is new)
Green Tea
Black Tea
Oolong
Chamomile
*Nettle
Burdock Root
Hibiscus
Marshmallow Root
Rose Hips*


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 18, 2013)

hnntrr that is the responsible/safe way to go about it....I suffer from great impatience so could never do it 
The new teas that you've purchased are more moisturizing and likely won't have an adverse effects on your hair however caution is a good thing when starting out your hair journey. I tend to brew my batches overnight if I'm using it as a rinse.  And less time if I'm leaving it in. Also the longer I brew, the less tea that I use...half a teaspoon is how I would go.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 18, 2013)

Massaging trigger in my scalp on top of my tea/avj mix for an overnight prepoo...


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 19, 2013)

Made a henna gloss with nupur 9 herb. Lots of ayurvedic goodies in. Made it with green tea. Currently DCing and will do a final ACV rinse.


----------



## ArrrBeee (Jan 19, 2013)

grow said:


> Thank you so so much for your response and generosity concerning the Napur. I had a not so nice experience with that brand, plus I'm not in the states at the moment, either.
> 
> Since I'm still researching info on the Rajasthani brand, I just used up the rest of the one I had (Zarqa and it works wonders! ....hoping the stores will carry it again) and I tried something new....mixing it with coconut milk instead
> of the usual water and all.
> ...



You're welcome. No I just made it straight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2013)

@hnntrr

I come up with very hair friendly Combos and I steep them overnight. 

Like, I'll see what I want to do. 

Horsaetail & Nettle +1 
Burdock Root & Neem +1

I just create my own Combos depending on the results I want (or think I want) 

Or if I read a post and it sounds like a good blend, I'll try it.

I always use Saw Palmetto in all my blends as a DHT Blocker. And maybe Horsetail for growth.

I haven't had any ill effects of the tea combos I've been using. Lemme bump that CC Naturals post I did and maybe you can read up on the Teas/Herbs more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got this from CC's Naturals.....I hope ya'll can see it. Good Info!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hnntrr

Please Read


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 19, 2013)

I need to get my Ayurveda stuff out of the freezer and start making teas. :crazy: I've been stuck on the Oolong for now.

Sent from my iPad 3 using LHCF


----------



## SimJam (Jan 19, 2013)

used coffee under my DC this morning for the first time.
me likey 

my hair feels lighter, like if i were relaxed Id get a super bouncy rollerset.
I spritzed my naked hair after cleansing and I could tell from then that my hair liked the coffee


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2013)

SimJam said:


> *used coffee under my DC this morning for the first time.*
> *me likey *
> 
> *my hair feels lighter*, like if i were relaxed Id get a super bouncy rollerset.
> I spritzed my naked hair after cleansing and *I could tell from then that my hair liked the coffee*


 
I really like doing this too SimJam  It's my best 'tweak' of 2013 *so far*


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 19, 2013)

SimJam said:


> used coffee under my DC this morning for the first time.
> me likey
> 
> my hair feels lighter, like if i were relaxed Id get a super bouncy rollerset.
> I spritzed my naked hair after cleansing and I could tell from then that my hair liked the coffee



I love this visual! I'm on this next month. Gotta get a single cup coffee cone and filters and coffee then its on!!!


----------



## SimJam (Jan 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair Im sure you would like it .... I got the idea from you


----------



## Ltown (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello ladies, I'm still using teas (everything I have horsetail, nettle, marshmallow,hibiscus, black,etc) mix with aloevera to wet hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2013)

Ltown

Sounds good LT 

You and curlyhersheygirl got me started on Teas. 

You with that wonderful Spritz you sent me and then Ms. Curly sent me a Bag of Loose Teas & Flowers.

I've been hooked.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 19, 2013)

I used Honeycomb Hair Rejuvenator after shampooing.  I used DB Herbal spritz after DC.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 19, 2013)

duplicate post, it said wait 30 second but posted anyway


----------



## Ltown (Jan 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Sounds good LT
> 
> ...


 
IDareT'sHair, that was back in the day I haven't made anything like that but the silk protein was the special ingredient


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 19, 2013)

I applied with my cinnamon/avj tea mix, added a quick dab of water and massaged it in, then put my DC on top... will use my other tea/avj as a leave in in my LOCO... will also massage trigger in my scalp later on...


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 19, 2013)

Did a final rinse with HV pH Rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2013)

I Asked & Claudie Listened and is Offering *15%* through 2014.

Check Vendor Forum for Discount Code


----------



## SimJam (Jan 20, 2013)

my hair is soooooooooo soft from the coffee yesterday. Is this everyones experience from using it?


----------



## jprayze (Jan 20, 2013)

SimJam said:


> my hair is soooooooooo soft from the coffee yesterday. Is this everyones experience from using it?



How did you apply your coffee?


----------



## SimJam (Jan 20, 2013)

jprayze said:


> How did you apply your coffee?



I applied it after I washed under my moisturizing DC and sat under my hair therapy wrap for 30mins.

I didnt change any products in my wash day regimen, so Im attributing this super moisture to the coffee, will have to try again next week to see if I have the same results


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 20, 2013)

Today's wash day I'm going to do my final rinse using horsetail tea


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 20, 2013)

I spritzed my hair with DB Herbal leave in this morning before moisturizing and sealing my ends.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 20, 2013)

I spritzed with my tea/avj/leave in mix this morning and will use my coco creme LI mixed with jar of joe this tonight.


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 21, 2013)

Did a mixture of black tea, green tea, chamomile, nettle and hibiscus and let it steep over night (from like....11PM the previous night to about 10PM last night). I left it room temperature the whole time and man was that cold putting it into my hair, which made my hair a little harder than I would have liked (Ive noticed that using hot water through washing helps my hair not feel strawy, while using cold water makes it feel super rough...maybe this is cause of being low porosity?). SO I made sure to rinse with hot water when I rinsed it out. Will see how my hair is once I take these knots down.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 21, 2013)

Tea spritz before cowashing.
Coffee/tea rinse.
Final leave in rinse of tea/avj.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 21, 2013)

Man, I slacked today. Did too much running around. Will saturate my hair and scalp with my tea/avj/leave in spritz and seal with gleau. Will massage trigger in my scalp tonite.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 22, 2013)

I spritzed my hair tonight with DB Herbal leave in conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2013)

Using QB's Amala Olive Heavy Creme


----------



## Lita (Jan 22, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Using QB's Amala Olive Heavy Creme



IDareT'sHair The big guns..Last night spritz soultinicals wrappers delight on my roots it's made with (Rose Water)..Today rubbed some Amala  Olive Heavy Cream on my scalp..In this freezing weather,need this..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 22, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I used Honeycomb Hair Rejuvenator after shampooing.  I used DB Herbal spritz after DC.



xu93texas That Honeycomb was my go to protein,when Komaza came out..Really does wonders..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 22, 2013)

Tea as my dc base.  Will coffee/tea rinse and use tea/avj as a final leave in rinse.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes, I really like it.  I use it at least twice a week.  I started applying it under my DC and going under dryer for 30 minutes.  My hair is so soft afterwards!

Lita


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 22, 2013)

Massaged trigger in my scalp...


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 23, 2013)

Tea blend of amla,  Bhringaraj and rose petals with Giovanni 50:50 over top.....this balances the amla well. 

Coffee/tea rinse and tea/avj final leave in.   I need to brew a batch of my dc blend but I'm feeling very tired tonight.  I have enough for tomorrow's wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2013)

Waiting on my Oatstraw Tea to Arrive.

Can't wait to do my Coffee/Tea Rx on Friday!


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm doing an ayurvedic treatment with amla powder and Sukesh ayurveda mixed with a tea blend of nettles,oatstraw, horsetail, peppermint, and black tea for 45 minutes.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 23, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Massaged trigger in my scalp...



More of this...

IDareT'sHair please share the details on Friday! I hope my hair reacts well to coffee so I can try the coffee and tea combo!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2013)

Babygrowth

Same.  Coffee under DC'er and Tea Rinse w/my Leave-In.  Same Ole. Same Ole.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 24, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Same.  Coffee under DC'er and Tea Rinse w/my Leave-In.  Same Ole. Same Ole.



I thought you was gon put it all together! Lol! Are you using one whole cup at a time?


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 24, 2013)

Just did a final acv rinse today...keeping it simple.


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 24, 2013)

Trying black, green, chamomile, marshmellow root and burdock next wash. (I used nettle and hibiscus last time). Gonna see how it does, then on my major wash day (Sunday) gonna mush em together and hope for the best.

The nettle and hibiscus really turned out nice though. Still having breakage/shedding but its not AS much (the breakage is turning into shedding now? the pieces aren't so small, they used to be like little 1/4 pieces, now they are like 1/2-2 inches...so I am hoping that means its shedding and less breaking).


----------



## tallowah (Jan 24, 2013)

Bajanmum said:


> Just did a final acv rinse today...keeping it simple.


 My hair loves ACV! Is it ok to rinse with it after ever co-wash? I co-wash everynight


----------



## Ltown (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm still tea rinsing twice a month. I found this idea from hairitage using marshmallow herb/teas. 

It gets its name from where it grows, in salt marshes and the banks of rivers. Marshmallow root is herb has been used historically to treat sore throats. 
Marshmallow root is packed with vitamins A,C, pectin, and glutinous matter. Sounds gross but that is the slimy slippy stuff. That Slimy slippy stuff is great for detangling natural hair and helps add a natural shine to your hair. Marshmallow root also helps soothe dry, itchy scalp.
 I have added this splendid herb to my new detageling conditioner soft coconut marshmallows. https://www.etsy.com/listing/119384478/soft-coconut-marshmallows-8oz?ref=pr_shop

You can always go to your local heath food store and pick some up. and make your own detangling mixture by boiling the desired amount of the root in water. I would go 1 part root, 4 parts water. I get my Marshmallow root locally from Sevananda in Little 5 Points.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2013)

Tonight:  Did my Columbian Coffee under Jessicurl WDT.

Also did an ACV and a Tea Rinse.

Right now I'm Steeping:

Oolong
Saw Palmetto
Horsetail 

For Tuesday's Wash Day


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2013)

@Ltown

As always Good Info Ms. LT

I bought my box of Marshmallow Root Tea on line. 24 Bags *i forget how much* Haven't Brewed any yet.erplexed

Using and Loving SheScentIt's Marshmallow Root Hair Creme tho'.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 26, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Massaged trigger in my scalp...



More of this... I have realized that this has been contributing to my dryness... I've been upping my spritzes to deal with it and its fine now...


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 26, 2013)

Tea rinsed with Hibiscus, Marshmallow root, Oolong and Dried Rose petals and final rinsed with ACV.

I took Nix08 recipe (Hibisbus and Marshmallow root) and adapted it. My hair is so soft, thanks Nix :blowkiss:


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 26, 2013)

Alright y'all so I got Hibiscus, Horsetail, and Marshmallow root teas on the way. I got my mellitta coffee cone and filters on the way. I bought coffee today and got avj in the fridge! Its bout to be on full force up in here! Lol!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 26, 2013)

Bajanmum said:


> Tea rinsed with Hibiscus, Marshmallow root, Oolong and Dried Rose petals and final rinsed with ACV.
> 
> I took Nix08 recipe (Hibisbus and Marshmallow root) and adapted it. My hair is so soft, thanks Nix :blowkiss:



How exciting Bajanmum  What all did you put in your blend? 



Babygrowth said:


> Alright y'all so I got Hibiscus, Horsetail, and Marshmallow root teas on the way. I got my mellitta coffee cone and filters on the way. I bought coffee today and got avj in the fridge! Its bout to be on full force up in here! Lol!


Babygrowth can't wait to read about your mixes and results

Using tea under my dc and will coffee/tea rinse and a final leave in rinse of tea/avj.


----------



## Ann0804 (Jan 26, 2013)

Did a cassia gloss yesterday. I mixed two tablespoons of cassia with 4 oz of Aussie Moist conditioner, some infused marigold oil and two teaspoons of water.  I left it on for about 3 hours and my hair was nice and shiny.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 26, 2013)

I spritzed DB Herbal daily leave in on my hair.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 26, 2013)

Steeping oolong, cinnamon, and chamomile for my DC tmrw...


----------



## Lita (Jan 26, 2013)

Washed with Ambrosia curly hydration poo,rinsed with NG herbal/honey,NG Orange & Hibiscus Dc mask 1hr,rinsed warm water,sprayed Yucca spritz on scalp,NG soft-n-silky leave-inn,Soultincals Flufflious on length,rubbed little HH Jar Of Joe on length & sealed with G.O.W Walnut oil...Applied little CR ajani biotin balm on scalp...Hair is extremely,Extremely soft & moisturized.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 27, 2013)

This Weeks Tea Rinse
Marshmallow root. Rose hips. (1 table spoon each)
2 bags of green tea
2 bags of lipton black tea
1 bag of chamomile.

Steeping 12+ hours. Starting 12:30AM. Probably wont wash my hair until about 10pm or 11pm tomorrow. I have to be up till 2am tomorrow so...ugh. night shifts.


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 27, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> How exciting @Bajanmum  What all did you put in your blend?
> 
> Using tea under my dc and will coffee/tea rinse and a final leave in rinse of tea/avj.



Nix08,

I saw your guest post on Nadege's blog on Tea rinse (I'm not relaxed but I googled Bamboo tea and was directed there), and saw that you got good resuts from using Hibiscus and Marshmallow tea. So I used that as a basis. A good measure of each herb (I never measure) and added an Oolong tea bag and a generous sprinkling of dried rose petals. The tea looked and smelled   

But the results were amazing soft and detangled hair.


----------



## shortt29 (Jan 27, 2013)

Black tea under my DC of AOHSR and AOGBP on the ends

ETA: DC under dryer for 30 mins and will rinse out in the am


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 27, 2013)

Did a nice rinse with Shi Naturals Tea Rinse for growth. I missed this stuff!!!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 27, 2013)

tallowah said:


> My hair loves ACV! Is it ok to rinse with it after ever co-wash? I co-wash everynight



tallowah I don't think it's a good idea to use acv daily but maybe Nonie can provide better reasoning for or against.


----------



## Lita (Jan 27, 2013)

Brownie518 said:


> Did a nice rinse with Shi Naturals Tea Rinse for growth. I missed this stuff!!!



Brownie518 Looks like our hair likes the same products,her tea rinse is real nice..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks Nix08

I've been trying to get Nonie in here too, about ACV?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2013)

Nix08 

I pulled out my Coconut Creme and Opened it.  

So, I guess on Tuesday, I'll  add it underneath my DC'er.  OR....... maybe Steam with it on Dirty, Dry Hair and then Cowash it out?

The can was 15 ounces so, I have enough to try it several ways and I have x3cans


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm looking forward to hearing your review IDareT'sHair  I certainly will be reserving a spot in my regimen for coconut milk


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 27, 2013)

Did an AVJ rinse for the first time . It will be a permanent part of my routine whenever I co-wash or cleanse.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 27, 2013)

So I'm sitting with chamomile, oolong, cinnamon tea, and avj underneathe my DC right now. I think under my DC is the only way I can get my hair and tea/avj to agree. I definitely want to add coffee but idk. I may have to do coffee/tea/avj rinse under my DC next week. I'm going to use njois herbal rinse next Sunday.

Will do trigger in my scalp as usual later, will also use my as I am leave in (green tea extract)


----------



## divachyk (Jan 28, 2013)

-Used a tea blend for my prepoo under my dry DCner on yesterday. I steeped it a week ago so I totally forgot what I mixed in it.

-I drank some moringa this morning. I'm hoping for some internal goodness to happen with this acne I'm battling. 

-If any of you know some good teas for acne, please let me know.


----------



## Nonie (Jan 28, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @tallowah I don't think it's a good idea to use acv daily but maybe @Nonie can provide better reasoning for or against.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks @Nix08
> 
> I've been trying to get @Nonie in here too, about ACV?



@Nix08, @IDareT'sHair (sorry I don't get mentions on my phone) 

I don't think there's a problem using ACV daily because hair being in an acidic environment is a good thing. The only problem would be if you are not using a VERY DILUTE solution of ACV. Your solution should be so dilute that if someone didn't know it, they'd think the water had nothing in it. My twice a week ACV rinse solution is mixed in the ratio of 1 part ACV to 128 parts water. I'd be OK using this daily. I just don't think it's good for my hair to be wet all the time so I don't do it.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks @Nonie
@tallowah looks like you can get your ACV on
So I'm ubber excited...just picked up some 'Oatstraw' 

If I don't post my purchases in the what did you buy this month thread, I'm better able to think that I don't buy things for my hair on the regular


----------



## Lita (Jan 28, 2013)

divachyk said:


> -Used a tea blend for my prepoo under my dry DCner on yesterday. I steeped it a week ago so I totally forgot what I mixed in it.
> 
> -I drank some moringa this morning. I'm hoping for some internal goodness to happen with this acne I'm battling.
> 
> -If any of you know some good teas for acne, please let me know.



divachyk GNC & Vitamin shop have a tea,called Get Gorgous,it has different herbs to assist with skin issues..They have a hair tea too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 28, 2013)

IM back! Took out my braids and did a black henna mixed with leftover regular henna. It had Shikakai and amla. Nice deeeep color. Also made a Spritz of Burdock, oolong, nettle and lavender flowers


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 28, 2013)

I've been slipping. I need to get my Ayurveda powders out of the freezer and start using them again.  I've been faithful with my Oolong tea rinses however


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2013)

Nonie

My original question was: "To Rinse Out Or Not to Rinse Out" But someone bumped an old ACV Thread and I got my answer.  Thanks Ms. Nonie.

Nix08  I'm Jelly.  My Oatstraw still hasn't arrived.


----------



## Nonie (Jan 28, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nonie
> 
> My original question was: "To Rinse Out Or Not to Rinse Out" But someone bumped an old ACV Thread and I got my answer.  Thanks Ms. Nonie.
> 
> @Nix08  I'm Jelly.  My Oatstraw still hasn't arrived.




IDareT'sHair, I'm sorry I missed that. But yes, you do want your hair to have an acidic pH--which is more normal to it--so it's OK not to rinse out. I never rinse out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2013)

Nonie

Yeah, I read your post(s) in that Old Thread where you and several other posters said you do not Rinse.


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 28, 2013)

Just went into a protective style yesterday but after my DCs this past week I have been doing black tea rinses.  I will be lurking around for some tea spritz recipes I can use on my cornrows and twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2013)

@Nonie

Thanks Again Nonie for the Ratios etc.....

I always consider you the Reisdent Expert on such matters.


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 28, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> This Weeks Tea Rinse
> Marshmallow root. Rose hips. (1 table spoon each)
> 2 bags of green tea
> 2 bags of lipton black tea
> ...



This tea rinse really made my hair feel amazing. More so than the other ones I've tried. Gonna put in some of the nettle next go round and see how it goes


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 28, 2013)

Dc tea with my dc.
Coffee/tea rinse. 
Tea/avj leave in rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2013)

Nix08

I think tomorrow I will:
Cowash
Do a Nexxus Emergencee under dryer
Rinse
Do a quick Coconut Creme
Steam (DC) over Coffee
ACV
Tea


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 28, 2013)

IDareT'sHair coffee and coconut cream. .you're giving your tresses the royal treatment  That sounds so good that I think I'll try it this coming weekend too


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2013)

Nix08

My 1st Epxeriment will be when I rinse out the Emergencee, to Slather on some Coconut Creme and Rinse.

Then I'll put the Coffee under my DC'er.  Probably Jessicurl's WDT.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ohhh so you plan to rinse with it. ...maybe I could rinse too tomorrow. .. I'm getting excited  I don't know why I'm always looking for something new

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> *Ohhh so you plan to rinse with it. ...maybe I could rinse too tomorrow. .. I'm getting excited I don't know why I'm always looking for something new*


 
Nix08

Yep.  Imma try it a variety of ways (since I have 3 Cans). Tomorrow I'll try it as a R/O before Steaming & after cowashing.

The Creme is alot thicker more condensed than the Milk.  

Then, I'd like to try it as a PreRx on dry hair.  

Then try it under my DC'er w/Steam.

And maybe use it as a final R/O before I do my ACV Rinse.

Yeah Girl....I got plans!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 28, 2013)

You sure do IDareT'sHair   I'm excited to hear about your results.
For me tea was 2012 maybe coconut milk/cream will be the highlight for 2013


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 29, 2013)

So IDareT'sHair I have a mix of coconut milk,  coffee and tea waiting for me to rinse with....should be interesting


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 29, 2013)

I used DB Herbal Daily Leave in today.  I also used Honeycomb Hair Rejuvenator this past Sunday as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2013)

Did a 

Coconut Creme
Coffee
ACV
Tea
Rinse tonight

Nix08


----------



## Lita (Jan 29, 2013)

Spritz yucca spray on scalp,Yucca hair milk on length & jar of joe ends..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't think I have updated yet but I did my beer rinse finally! I have to admit the smell takes some getting used to but the benefits are awesome. My hair swelled into a nice thick shiny puff. I loved it a lot so needless to say, it's still a keeper. I simply put in a little more conditioner with it and rinse with not very cold, but cool water. Smell was great again.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 29, 2013)

Jar of joe in my scalp this morning (my new growth melted! I love this stuff!) and trigger in my scalp tonight... will be doing this all week long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2013)

Made my Coffee and getting ready to Steep my Tea for Friday. 

I am suppose to get a T/U Satiurday, but the weather is suppose to be bad and I don't know if the person I was going to have come & do it will be able to make it because of foul weather.

*Crosses Fangas*


----------



## divachyk (Jan 29, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Jar of joe in my scalp this morning (my new growth melted! I love this stuff!) and trigger in my scalp tonight... will be doing this all week long.



You make me wish I would have gotten the larger jar of joe Babygrowth. I'm awaiting my ship notice.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 29, 2013)

Taken from Hair Care Rehab book --- I've used it and it works really great....  *I used the coconut milk*

Pre-shampoo Treatments Island Breeze Pre-shampoo Treatment

The properties of coconut can naturally improve the hair’s elasticity. Looking for a natural way to boost your hair’s moisture levels? Try this simple pre-shampoo mix before your next wash. It smells great and will help improve moisture levels in your hair. This Treatment • Increases moisture levels within the hair. • Softens hair. • Improves elasticity. 

You’ll Need • 
1/ 2 cup instant conditioner (Suave and VO5 work great, or use your favorite) 
1/ 2 can coconut milk (optional)
2 tablespoons oil (jojoba or sweet almond oil recommended)
2 tablespoons honey

Directions

Combine conditioner, coconut milk, oil, and honey and stir in a microwavable bowl. Warm the mixture in the microwave at 10-second intervals until the treatment reaches the desired warmth. Thoroughly rinse hair in warm water. Apply concoction to your damp hair in sections. Cover the hair with a plastic cap for 20 to 30 minutes. Rinse, and shampoo the hair as normal.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 29, 2013)

divachyk said:


> You make me wish I would have gotten the larger jar of joe Babygrowth. I'm awaiting my ship notice.



Girl, I only got the 2oz! Silly me! But trust, that 4 oz is in my cart! Lol! Its heavenly! Go'on and get it for ya birthday! Lol!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 29, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Girl, I only got the 2oz! Silly me! But trust, that 4 oz is in my cart! Lol! Its heavenly! Go'on and get it for ya birthday! Lol!



The 2oz is for my bday. I debated the 4oz really hard but didn't have luck with coffee rinsing so I was a bit chicken to get the 4oz jar of joe. Babygrowth


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 29, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Taken from Hair Care Rehab book --- I've used it and it works really great....  I used the coconut milk
> 
> Pre-shampoo Treatments Island Breeze Pre-shampoo Treatment
> 
> ...



Oh gosh, I'm on it! Next month adding coconut milk to my list!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 29, 2013)

divachyk said:


> The 2oz is for my bday. I debated the 4oz really hard but didn't have luck with coffee rinsing so I was a bit chicken to get the 4oz jar of joe. Babygrowth



Oh ok. I totally understand. I didn't try coffee rinsing yet but let me tell you this is a totally different experience! The 2oz will last you tho! And if you like it we have that discount so maybe you could pick up another 2oz later on!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 30, 2013)

Another excerpt --- (I haven't used this one)

Gentle Cleansing & Clarifying Treatments 

Apple Cider Vinegar Rinse Residues and buildup from shampoos, conditioners, and even your tap water can take the gorgeous glow from your hair. The apple cider vinegar rinse is an age-old treatment that is perfect for those who wish to reduce their hair’s porosity and quickly boost its sheen and shine. Others may use apple cider vinegar to cleanse their hair in place of shampoo. Either way, apple cider vinegar rinsing can get you fast results!

This Treatment • Adds shine. • Gives hair a clean feel. • Reduces hair porosity. • Balances the pH of hair and scalp. 

You’ll Need • 
1/ 2 cup apple cider vinegar 
1 to 2 cups water

Directions 
Combine apple cider vinegar with water in a large cup to dilute it. 

To use as a cleanser: Rinse hair thoroughly with warm water to start the cleansing process. Carefully pour the mixture over your hair while gently massaging the scalp and hair. Follow with a light moisturizing conditioner if desired to restore the hair’s elasticity.

To use as a finisher, sealer, and shine booster: Use cool/ cold water, and pour the mixture over the hair after rinsing out your conditioner. Lightly rinse the hair in cool water to remove any lingering vinegar odor. Dry and style your hair as normal.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks @divachyk for the info on the coconut milk. I came in here to say how it's ABSOLUTELY going to be an ongoing part of my regimen I rinsed with it last night and my hair felt amazing...going forward though I'll use it when I use protein because it is that moisturizing! My hair felt good but almost too moisturized. I steamed with it last time and I find the rinse to be easier to do and just as effective so that will be my method of choice. OK so its coconut milk for 2013. (I don't like coconut oil in my hair so hopefully this is a good way to get some of that coconut goodness in).

ETA: It's also amazing on the new growth


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 30, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Thanks @divachyk for the info on the coconut milk. I came in here to say how it's ABSOLUTELY going to be an ongoing part of my regimen I rinsed with it last night and my hair felt amazing...going forward though I'll use it when I use protein because it is that moisturizing! My hair felt good but almost too moisturized. I steamed with it last time and I find the rinse to be easier to do and just as effective so that will be my method of choice. OK so its coconut milk for 2013. (I don't like coconut oil in my hair so hopefully this is a good way to get some of that coconut goodness in).
> 
> ETA: It's also amazing on the new growth



Ok Nix08 so what are you're steps now? I want to try it a variety of ways with also coffee, tea and avj. I'm still trying to figure out the best way to incorporate all of them and not miss out on each ones individual awesomeness?


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Babygrowth I'm a throw everything but the kitchen sink in, kinda girl  I tried it under my DC with tea and I think it was Millcreek biotin conditioner under steam the first time and it felt good.  My newgrowth felt softer/more manageable. It was hard for me to apply since I applied on dry hair and I didn't want to get in the shower to apply it.  This time I included it with my rinse.  So I used about 1 ounce of coconut milk, 2 ounces of coffee and 3 ounces of tea.  After getting my hair wet I poured that over my head, massaged it in (and you feel the creaminess of the milk), squeezed out the excess, then applied a small pump of oil and then AOHSR.  I let that sit while I showered and rinsed it all out.  I just remembered, it felt so good rinsing out that I forgot about my leave in tea/avj final rinse until I saw the bottle.  

That's why I don't always like trying new things...if it's good then how can I not use it often  I'm trying to make this a treat but I don't know it takes nothing to pour a little milk in with my coffee and tea


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 30, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Hi Babygrowth I'm a throw everything but the kitchen sink in, kinda girl  I tried it under my DC with tea and I think it was Millcreek biotin conditioner under steam the first time and it felt good.  My newgrowth felt softer/more manageable. It was hard for me to apply since I applied on dry hair and I didn't want to get in the shower to apply it.  This time I included it with my rinse.  So I used about 1 ounce of coconut milk, 2 ounces of coffee and 3 ounces of tea.  After getting my hair wet I poured that over my head, massaged it in (and you feel the creaminess of the milk), squeezed out the excess, then applied a small pump of oil and then AOHSR.  I let that sit while I showered and rinsed it all out.  I just remembered, it felt so good rinsing out that I forgot about my leave in tea/avj final rinse until I saw the bottle.
> 
> That's why I don't always like trying new things...if it's good then how can I not use it often  I'm trying to make this a treat but I don't know it takes nothing to pour a little milk in with my coffee and tea



 Thanks! Lol @ everything but the kitchen sink! I definitely need more moisture in my regimen! I like that it almost made you forget about your tea/avj final rinse! So I think I will try your mix of coco milk, tea, and coffee as well as try it as a prepoo. I got to make the tea/avj work so maybe only use my most moisturizing teas with it for a final leave in. Since I brew Njois rinse with 6oz of water I will use 3oz with the coco milk rinse and 3oz for the avj final rinse! Whew! Man this is a lot of configuring !


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 30, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Thanks! Lol @ everything but the kitchen sink! I definitely need more moisture in my regimen! I like that it almost made you forget about your tea/avj final rinse! So I think I will try your mix of coco milk, tea, and coffee as well as try it as a prepoo. I got to make the tea/avj work so maybe only use my most moisturizing teas with it for a final leave in. Since I brew Njois rinse with 6oz of water I will use 3oz with the coco milk rinse and 3oz for the avj final rinse! Whew! *Man this is a lot of configuring* !


 
Ya but that's what makes it extra fun right


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 30, 2013)

Happy birthay to ya, happy birthday to ya, happy birthday (in my stevie wonder voice) divachyk


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 30, 2013)

Nix08 how many oz of tea is in you DC blend? Just wondering how much tea you use in total every wash...


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 30, 2013)

Babygrowth I use maybe an ounce for my dc as I spray it in.  2 oz for my rinse and 2-3 for my final rinse.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DARLING divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2013)

My Oatstraw Tea came.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 30, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Babygrowth I use maybe an ounce for my dc as I spray it in.  2 oz for my rinse and 2-3 for my final rinse.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DARLING divachyk



Thanks Nix08. Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 30, 2013)

How do you plan on using it IDareT'sHair?


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 30, 2013)

No need to apologize Babygrowth it truly is my pleasure


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2013)

Nix08

I'll add it in one of my Blends.  Maybe some Horsetail and some Bamboo Leaf with a little Saw Palmetto thrown in.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 30, 2013)

@IDareT'sHair I've added it to my rinse out blend which I'm brewing now overnight.


Used coconut milk again tonight...with my coffee and tea mid wash rinse.  Tea/avj for my final leave in rinse. And the last of my amla/bhringaraj and rose petal tea during my very quick DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2013)

@Nix08

I'm glad it finally got here. 

I really like that Pre-Mixed one by Bear Fruit Hair. So, I can't wait to use it.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 30, 2013)

I bet it was good...IDareT'sHair, oatstraw reads almost as amazing as moringa!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2013)

Nix08

I cannot wait to try it out.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you ladies for the birthday wishes!!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 30, 2013)

Babygrowth, I upgraded my jar of joe to 4oz


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 30, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Babygrowth, I upgraded my jar of joe to 4oz



I know that's right!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2013)

***N'JOI CREATIONS SUPERBOWL SALE***

15% Until Feb 3rd Code = *49ERS*

Black History Month Sale for N'JOI *details to follow*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2013)

Bought a Jar of N'Joi's Ayuvedic Hair Butter now w/Mustard Seed Oil


----------



## Lita (Jan 31, 2013)

Dc my bang today,for 1hr KB-coffee con mask..Rinsed bang with espresso cream,Marshmellow leave-in,tutti fruitti moisturizer,sealed HH black coffee..Bang feels super..I didn't seal my bang with any oil,because HH black coffee has plenty,wanted to see how it would do on its own.

*I'm still on bed rest,was told can't wash my entire head till,next week.
I did rub HH black coffee all over my scalp..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey ladies! Has anyone ever tried Njoi's ayurvedic henna gloss? I'm thinking of taking the plunge and trying it out for my first henna/ayurvedic experience (figured i'd kill two birds with one stone )


----------



## Lita (Feb 1, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey ladies! Has anyone ever tried Njoi's ayurvedic henna gloss? I'm thinking of taking the plunge and trying it out for my first henna/ayurvedic experience (figured i'd kill two birds with one stone )



Babygrowth Hi! I've tried everything else from Njoi,but the henna gloss..
If you get it..Keep us posted.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 1, 2013)

Lita said:


> Babygrowth Hi! I've tried everything else from Njoi,but the henna gloss..
> If you get it..Keep us posted.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Hey girl! Lol! Dang! But, I definitely will Lita. I want to try her Henna gloss, hibiscus hair cream, and maybe her ayurvedic oil.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 1, 2013)

After this vatika pre-poo, I'm going to use a runnier mix of shikakai and amla to cleanse and follow with an oolong rinse and follow with a AO DC this time. Wondering if I should give the ACV rinse a try....


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 1, 2013)

Ooooo! I changed it all up since I posted! lol. I made the shikakai and thought to add some black henna to keep these greys well hidden... 

THEN I said well, now's a good a time as any to try that goat's milk powder. So I put it a teaspoon of that. Waiting an hour for it to cure. Gonna walk the dog while I wait and as my head pre-poos (added Jasmine oil to that too!)..


----------



## Lita (Feb 1, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Ooooo! I changed it all up since I posted! lol. I made the shikakai and thought to add some black henna to keep these greys well hidden...
> 
> THEN I said well, now's a good a time as any to try that goat's milk powder. So I put it a teaspoon of that. Waiting an hour for it to cure. Gonna walk the dog while I wait and as my head pre-poos (added Jasmine oil to that too!)..



DarkJoy Goat Milk Powder is one of my favorites..Such a smooth rinse & the added moisture/protein it gives is incredible...I like egg & yogurt powder too..

*Cant wait to hear your results.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Feb 1, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey girl! Lol! Dang! But, I definitely will Lita. I want to try her Henna gloss, hibiscus hair cream, and maybe her ayurvedic oil.



Babygrowth The Ayurvedic oil makes a really nice pre poo & nice addition for henna mix.
Hibicus hair cream,nice/soft & smells so good..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 1, 2013)

OMG I found blue mavla flowers locally!!!!!! I bought all that they had    

No one else had a fighting chance. Man it was such a rush...when I got back to my car I was practically hyperventilating, Like YAAASSS b***es!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2013)

@bajandoc86 That's nice Gurl. Cause dem fleurs are expensive. I would have been excited too!

@Babygrowth @Lita Here's what I've tried (Njoi CreationS):
Tea Spritz
Sweet Coconut Pomade
Healthy Hair Butta' w/MSM *private request*
Green Tea Butter
Coconut DC'er
Ayurvedic Butter
Herbal Hair Dress

Still wanna try the Hibiscus Creme

*purchased the chai butter once, but it irritated my scalp*


----------



## Lita (Feb 1, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86 That's nice Gurl. Cause dem fleurs are expensive. I would have been excited too!
> 
> @Babygrowth @Lita Here's what I've tried (Njoi CreationS):
> Tea Spritz
> ...



IDareT'sHair That's sad about the chi butter,I have tried/used every product,but the henna gloss..Tea Spritz summer,Ayurvedic Butter Fall/Winter,Coconut pomade I bring out spring/summer..Green Tea I use as pre poo Fall/Winter..etc

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2013)

@Lita It was.

'Stung' like the dickens. I swapped it.

ETA: I didn't know she had a Henna Gloss.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 1, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita It was 'Stung' like the dickens. I swapped it.
> 
> ETA:  I didn't know she had a Henna Gloss.



Dag IDareT'sHair! Glad you could swap it tho! The henna gloss is fairly new...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2013)

Babygrowth

I think it had Cinnamon in it or something spicy.  Girl, it tore my scalp up!:heated:


----------



## Lita (Feb 1, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita It was.
> 
> 'Stung' like the dickens. I swapped it.
> 
> ETA: I didn't know she had a Henna Gloss.



IDareT'sHair Sounds painful..Good thing for swaps..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 1, 2013)

Lita said:


> @DarkJoy Goat Milk Powder is one of my favorites..Such a smooth rinse & the added moisture/protein it gives is incredible...I like egg & yogurt powder too..
> 
> *Cant wait to hear your results.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Ohh Lita! Never had egg and yogurt powder. I just use the regular. Is there a diff in the final feel of the hair?

Anyhoo--the goat's milk was a success! Very soft finish even before the DC! My puff is soooooooooooo soft and has a really great sheen. It's very moisturized.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 1, 2013)

After chasing down my postwoman, I finally got my teas today! I have catnip, burdock root, and nettle in my vitacost cart for my next purchase.


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 1, 2013)

This weeks tea rinse:
     Black, green, Chamomile, Marshmallow, Burdock, Rose Hips and Hibiscus. Steeping tomorrow night around 10.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 1, 2013)

I did a tea rinse this evening - black tea/nettle/horsetail/saw palmetto/roobios.

I also made a moisturising tea(as usual) for my DC mix - marshmallow root/burdock root/yucca root/slippery elm/irish elm/blue malva flowers.


----------



## Lita (Feb 1, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Ohh Lita! Never had egg and yogurt powder. I just use the regular. Is there a diff in the final feel of the hair?
> 
> Anyhoo--the goat's milk was a success! Very soft finish even before the DC! My puff is soooooooooooo soft and has a really great sheen. It's very moisturized.



DarkJoy Yes,the final with egg/yogurt powder,conditon full,strong,lite hair.No shed...I love it..

*For very full fluffy hair..I mixed egg powder & hops powder in a risne-out con,smooth in a bowl,apply to hair 45min,use Dc 15min..Wonderful..I mean really full/fluffy/soft hair..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 2, 2013)

Lita said:


> @DarkJoy Yes,the final with egg/yogurt powder,conditon full,strong,lite hair.No shed...I love it..
> 
> *For very full fluffy hair..I mixed egg powder & hops powder in a risne-out con,smooth in a bowl,apply to hair 45min,use Dc 15min..Wonderful..I mean really full/fluffy/soft hair..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Thanks for the info Lita! Appreciate it!

...sounds like you sending me on a hops treasure hunt in the near future!  Never tried those before... 

I will look for those powders too! Wonder if I can avoid protein overload with the powders instead of the fresh (happens real easy). hmmmm. More treasure!


----------



## Lita (Feb 2, 2013)

DarkJoy Hi! I don't do those treatments to often,so I never got protein overload..

*I like to do them spring/summer because I bring out my glycerin based products to use as leave-ins..Hair feels fantastic.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 2, 2013)

Did a prepoo treatment last night with AVJ topped with vatika frosting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2013)

Steeping a pot of:
Oatstraw
Horsetail
Saw Palmetto
Rosemary Leaf

I steamed with Coconut Creme under a cup of Coffee. 

The Coconut Creme left a Milky-like residue in my Water Cup on my Steamer - so I won't be doing that again.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 2, 2013)

[email protected] idaret'shair. ....I won't steam with it either then.   I don't steam long enough to notice that but I'm sure milk would get in my steamer too  I already have nightmares of something happening to my steamer

How did your hair feel though?


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 2, 2013)

Had to take my braided updo down because she braided too tight and lord knows I don't want my hair coming out. I'm going to DC tonight and do a black tea rinse. Next week I'm going to be rocking a custom short wig for feb to give my hair and scalp a break and easy access to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> *I already have nightmares of something happening to my steamer*
> 
> *How did your hair feel though?*


 
@Nix08

Me Too Girl. That's why I don't steam in Henna etc....I'm afraid it will (over time) mess up my "Precious"

I had a Pink Clay Hair Masque (Butters N Bars) and I steamed it in, and the Water Cup had reddish-pink water in it. 

That was my 1st & last time doing that.

Hair felt good afterwards, but I still strongly prefer the Milk as opposed to the Creme.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 3, 2013)

Realized that my coconut milk has all kinds of things in it...I'm still going to finish it up,  since I'm in love but I will look for a cleaner brand. 

I was lazy yesterday and only did the one rinse with coconut milk,  coffee and tea and my hair felt pretty damn good  so basically I then don't need that final leave in rinse. ..I'll tuck that away in the back of my mind for when I hit maintenance mode or feel a need to cut out a step... right now I'm still having lots of fun


----------



## Bajanmum (Feb 3, 2013)

Pre poo with Natty Moist

I became a mixologist and used bajandoc86 moisturising dc with:

Rhassoul
Amla
Brahmi and instead of WGO, used JBCO.
And for my tea, I used Marshmallow root, Burdock Root, Irish moss, Hibiscus and Dried Rose Petals. Then I heated this baby up under my Heat Therapy wrap for 1 hour.
And rinsed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2013)

@Nidx08 What types of _things_ were in your Coconut Milk?


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 3, 2013)

IDareT'sHair.....I was expecting to read ingredients: coconut milk.   That's it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2013)

@Nix08 I wish I had a can to do a comparison

ETA: I looked it up. Roland's Brand = Coconut Milk, Water, Guar Gum (thickener)

Maybe you can switch brands


----------



## Renewed1 (Feb 3, 2013)

yesterday, i did a DC with coconut milk mix with my oils and other DCers. I let it sit on my hair for over an hour. 

I then jumped in the shower and "steamed" my hair for about 30 minutes and added a black tea rinse.


----------



## lovelycurls (Feb 3, 2013)

Final rinse after dc with brewed classic roast coffee and green tea.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2013)

I did a 2 part hendigo treatment today and now ending my hair day with a much needed deep conditioning treatment. I can't wait to finish - just 25 more minutes to go.


----------



## phyl73 (Feb 3, 2013)

I have not wanted to bother with my hair for the past few months.  Maybe it's the weather.  I'm not too sure.  All I've been doing is putting it in a high pony one week, mid pony the next, then back to high.  I have been taking it down each Saturday, rinsing it out with water, spraying it with AVJ w/water, then applying my deep conditioner, spraying it with my tea mix, and then applying coconut oil.  I cover my head with a plastic cap, tie on a scarf and head to the gym for my workout.  I also hit the sauna while I'm there. I run any errands I need to run and at the end of the day I head home and sometimes I rinse it out, but honestly it has been Sunday morning before I do anything with it.  I then add my leave-in, spray with tea mix, add some coconut oil and put on a hardy amount of Ecostyler.  It stays like that all week.  During the week, I add more leave-in on top of everything.  I NOT take my hair down all week.  I can only imagine how I am once I reach waist length.  Lord help me!


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 4, 2013)

Tonights rinse: Black, green, chamomile, marshmallow root, burdock and rose hips. This mix didn't feel as hard as the other mixtures. Really looking forward to rinsing this out. Gonna add nettle next week.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 5, 2013)

Alright y'all... I think I've found my treasure! Tonight I CW with SSI avocado, rinsed with my mix of coconut milk, coffee, and njoi's tea rinse, DC with Slippery Elm and final rinsed with more njoi's tea and avj... BEST SESSION EVER! Nix08 was right when she said you could feel the creaminess(?) Of the coconut milk right away. My hair is soooooo soft and fluffy! I couldn't stop touching it. Cornrowing will be lovely! Definitely will be doing this in every wash!

Also, I learned that my hair doesn't like tea steeped overnight. I can only do a few hours before I wash.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 5, 2013)

Ooh that's exciting Babygrowth I'm like you I have to use my coconut oil with every wash now...the goodness is just too yummy


----------



## divachyk (Feb 5, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @IDareT'sHair.....I was expecting to read ingredients: coconut milk. That's it
> 
> View attachment 192931


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nix08 I wish I had a can to do a comparison
> 
> ETA: I looked it up. Roland's Brand = Coconut Milk, Water, Guar Gum (thickener)
> 
> Maybe you can switch brands


 
Nix08, know we've chatted offline and my coconut milk contains the same fillers. However, I got to thinking, if the coconut is working then maybe those extra ingredients isn't all that bad. I will search for one without so many fillers. Maybe GNC or Vitamin Shoppe?


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 5, 2013)

I use Goya brand coconut milk. It has coco milk, water, and sulfites (preserver). Nix08 and divachyk


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2013)

Getting ready to Steam w/Cofee under my DC'er (Marie Dean).  Will also do a Tea Rinse!

My N'joi Ayurvedic Hair Butter came today!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 5, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I use Goya brand coconut milk. It has coco milk, water, and sulfites (preserver). Nix08 and divachyk



Babygrowth, I used Goya the first few times and was in a rush the other night and picked up some other brand with additional fillers that Goya didn't have. There was a Thai Coconut Milk but I didn't give it much consideration. I'll check the ingredients on the back of that milk when I return to Publix.


----------



## Lita (Feb 5, 2013)

Just rubbed some HH black coffee hair cream on my edges..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2013)

divachyk  And look at Roland's too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2013)

Getting ready to Steep:

Oolong 
Saw Palmetto
Oatstraw

For Friday.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 5, 2013)

Did a nice mid wash rinse with coconut milk, coffee and tea.... it's so good!
Final leave in rinse with tea and avj.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Getting ready to Steep:
> 
> *Oolong *
> *Saw Palmetto*
> ...


 
Threw some Horsetail in there too!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 5, 2013)

IDareT'sHair Aggie, did you ever buy beer? I totally forget to pick some up every time I'm in the store. I need to remind myself this weekend.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 5, 2013)

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair @Aggie, did you ever buy beer? I totally forget to pick some up every time I'm in the store. I need to remind myself this weekend.


 

Yes I have divachyk. I have already beer rinsed my hair twice since this challenge began. I need some oil to add to it though. I used to use jojoba oil but I don't have anymore on hand so will see what other oil will give me awesome shine results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2013)

divachyk  I think Aggie might have?  I think I saw a Beer Thread bumped recently.

I never did though.  I was waiting on chebaby and some others to try it first.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 5, 2013)

Trigger in scalp, jar of joe on edges


----------



## divachyk (Feb 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, good idea on letting others try it first.


----------



## Lita (Feb 7, 2013)

Update-

HH-Black Coffee Cream,gives multiple day moisture..Especially during 5-10 degree weather..This was/is perfect...The texture is very,very whipped med-thick brown Fluffly cream..

HH-Jar Of Joe,during 5-10 degree weather,I had to reapply almost daily..Anything above 35 degrees it held up...Med-thick brown creamy texture...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 7, 2013)

So I usually walk fast regardless of where I am, so I go into MOM’s Market to get some tea for my weekly tea rinses and see if they have glycerin. So I am on a mission to not buy anything else but what I came for so I just walk to the back of the store where the tea is. So i set my basket down and start putting the tea in little baggies and this older black woman comes up to me and goes “i just wanted to see what you were rushin, into here to get. What you gettin tea?” and I am like “yeah!” and shes like “oh whats that for you drink it?” and I am like “no”….in a low voice “its for my hair” and she goes “for your hair? you put tea in your hair? what does that do?” so I go into explaining doing tea rinses and what I use and that it helps with breakage and shedding and so shes like “ohh cause my hair is fallin out/breakin off and i just dont know what to do” so I told her to try black tea and chamomile and see if that helps and told her the process I go through. (I wasnt about to tell her the reasons why it could be falling out, nope) So she walks away then asks me if I have ever tried Machi tea…anyway, then this white lady walks next to me and says “so! black tea in your hair?” so then I have to explain the whole process to her and then she asks what I am getting the marshmallow and burdock for and I explain to her what the tea’s do and that marshmallow and burdock or moisturizing and she is like “oh yeahhh they are restorative teas” then we get into a small discussion about how great it is to know where your getting your food/products etcetc and she was like oh cool im gonna try that tea thing. 

bizzare. funny and bizzare. i was not prepared to give a tea rinse lecture in the middle of a grocery store. haha

In other news: Black, chamomile, green, marshmallow, burdock, and nettle leaf rinse this week. I just bought some rosewater & glycerin mix so I am going to eliminate the rose hips until I can figure out of that is going to do the same thing.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 7, 2013)

Mixing my tea blend of nettle, oatstraw, peppermint, black tea with my Amla/henna/indigo mixture.  

I'm using my Honeycomb Hair Rejuvenator as a pre-poo treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2013)

hnntrr

Cute Story


----------



## nurseN98 (Feb 7, 2013)

Update for the past couple of weeks  I've been using my aloe vera, cinnamon tea, green tea combo and so far so good. My shedding has slowed a tiny bit and my flaky scalped has improved a bit. Now because of sheer lack of time I've been just rinsing with water andusing my teas, thats it. I wet bun every other day and keep it moving. If i have an extra 5 seconds i butter my ends before bunning. My hair has been unusually moisturized and soft. Maybe the aloe vera is helping? Who knows but I'll try and update again before March lol.


----------



## karenjoe (Feb 8, 2013)

whatever I have left including old faithful black tea.....  organic apricot, white, vanilla cinnamon green tea, etc

I'm going to try strong black coffee w a light protein on top


----------



## Bajanmum (Feb 8, 2013)

I ACV'ed last night after my DC.

And I'm gonna have to make a black tea moisturising spray to use every or every other day. I'm on hormonal meds to reduce the amount of periods I have a month...I'm losing my hair, people and my edges are now non-existent. #sadface #hormonalmaniac #cheesedoff


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 8, 2013)

Coffee during my DC
Tea as part of my dc now. 

Will cowash and use tea,  coffee and coconut milk


----------



## Ltown (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi ladies. I will be brewing some tea this weekend been so busy. Black, nettle, horsetail, marshmallow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 8, 2013)

Just did my Coffee Rinse under Ori Organics.  Will do a Tea Rinse with my Leave-In.


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 8, 2013)

For those of you who do coffee AND tea rinses. Do you see a benefit to doing both?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 8, 2013)

hnntrr

Last year I did Coffee in the Fall/Winter and Tea(s) in the Spring/Summer.  So in January, I was suppose to switch over to Coffee.  

But I had so many delicious Tea combinations going on, I didn't want to let them go, and tried to figure out how to do the Coffee and keep the Tea.

Normally, I would do a Coffee Rinse as a DHT Blocker and to stimulate growth.

So I started adding Coffee under my DC'ers and Steaming with it and still doing my Tea as my final rinse.

It was just a way for me personally to keep both in my Regimen throughout the Winter.  More than likely in the Spring, I'll probably just do the Tea Rinses.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 9, 2013)

I just want to say a random thank you for this thread IDareT'sHair and all posters...the rinses (coffee, tea, coconut milk, ayurvedics) have really impacted my hair.  My 2013 hair is the best hair I've ever had


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 9, 2013)

When I wash my hair on Sunday I'm only going to do coffee under my DC this time because I want to see what it does for my hair alone. I will still do a final rinse of tea and avj. The leave in mix will be hibiscus, marshmallow root, and horsetail. I'm sad that I won't do the coconut milk but I know my hair loves it. It kinda took over the whole rinse last time!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2013)

Nix08  And to You Ms. Nix08 and ALL the Original Tea Heads from Last Cycle and many of our New Converts, thank you for your on-going participation. 

And especially thanks for all the wonderful Blends/Combos/ideas you all come up with on a regular basis.

From Coconut Milk to Beer and from Aloe Vera Juice to Bramhi to Black Tea to Blue Malva flowers and everything in between, Rinsing has had some wonderful results.

Keep up the good work Ladies!


----------



## jprayze (Feb 9, 2013)

It's been a while since I posted but I'm taking my Senegalese twists out today and I'm brewing chamomile right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2013)

@jprayze

Sounds lovely. I can't wiat to brew up a big pot of flowers.  Welcome back.


----------



## Ari8 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi all,
I have a question about ACV and I'm hoping you ladies can guide me here.

I've read that you're supposed to use a weak dilution of ACV so as not to damage the hair. So far I've tried:

ACV : water
1 - 3 tbsp : 1 cup 
1/2 cup : 1/2 cup
1 cup : 1 cup

... with various results, ranging from tangled, straw-like hair (the weakest dilutions) to mildly smooth hair (the strongest). 
I've also tried 1/2 cup undiluted with amazing results - very smooth, silky hair. I just tried a similar solution (mixed with a splash of water) and my hair felt pretty smooth as I rinsed. 

What gives? Why do I only see good results with a strong dilution of ACV and am I ok using that amount?

Thanks


----------



## Lita (Feb 10, 2013)

Did over night poo with EVOO mix,Used Raspberry Ganache Cube bar on top 2hrs,washed with CocoMallow poo bar,Naturelle Grow Slippery Elm Dc 45min,heritage coconut Marshmellow leave-in,heritage Broccli cream & sealed with MHC soy butter..little rice bran oil on ends...Heritage Jar Of Joe on roots.

*Raspberry Ganache Cube Bar (ingredients)-Rhassoul clay,organic coconut flour,organic coco/Maca powders,Marshmellow root powder & coco butter....I mixed the bar with hot water,regular milk & raw honey..,Mix was very creamy smooth,smells terrific,no grainy texture...

*Cocomallow condition poo bar (ingredients)-btms,Shea butter,aloe leaf juice,avocado oil,glycerin,rosemary,nettle,lemon grass,organic pumpkin,Marshmellow root..etc...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 10, 2013)

Finished my wash off with some AV ACV Rinse.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 10, 2013)

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies. I will be brewing some tea this weekend been so busy. Black, nettle, horsetail, marshmallow.


added some fresh rosemary leaves i got from the grocery section. I used to do this before hair forum day as a teenager infuse herbs and  i think i'll do this more often as i found tea bags aren't as potent as the real herbs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2013)

Ari8

We just had this discussion a few pages back.  You might wanna search.  Nonie listed the proper dilutions. 

I'm sorry, I can't help.  I always use Pre-Mixed ACV Treatments like Hairveda, Claudie, etc...I am so not a mixtress.  I know I'd get it wrong, so I don't fool with mixing stuff.

I'd go back in this thread and look for Nonie's post on ACV Dilution or do a "Search" on ACV Rinses.

Or maybe someone that does this can help you come up with the proper dilutions.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 11, 2013)

Coffee rinsed under DC, final tea/avj rinse of hibiscus, horsetail, and marshmallow root


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 11, 2013)

Burdock, Chamomile, Hibiscous, Yerba Mate, Green tea, Marshmallow root steeped for 2 hours (I got busy and couldnt do it last night). DC for 2 hours then rinse.


----------



## Bajanmum (Feb 11, 2013)

I didn't wash my hair at the weekend (I was rocking a beautiful twistout and wanted it to last), but I made a moisturising tea spray, bottled it and used it last night to twist my hair back up. It had,

1 oolong tea bag
marshmallow root
chamomile flowers
hibiscus petals
dried rose petals
acv
JBCO

It's come out nice and makes my hair soft. I also want it to reduce my shedding, hence the oolong, but I'll have to report back on whether that works.

I did forget, however that hisbiscus temporarily dyes everything it touches:

Fave white t-shirt
face
hands
walls


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 11, 2013)

Bajanmum 


I know this isn't the tea drinkers website but some teas really help from the inside. Take a look at drinking nettle tea to make sure you maintain nutrient while on hormones. Also look into burdock tea to help clean any excess hormones/medicine out of your blood.


----------



## Bajanmum (Feb 11, 2013)

Seamonster

Thank-you, I will do that. I have Burdock in root form in my cupboard. Do you think it will be ok to brew, strain and drink the tea? I'd be willing to do *anything* to rid myself of excessive hormones...Who needs that, right?


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 11, 2013)

Bajanmum yes, just make some tea and enjoy. Have you checked all the information available on that it? A great herb.


----------



## Bajanmum (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks Seamonster, I'll get googling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2013)

Will Do a Coffee Rinse under my DC'er.  And a Tea Rinse as my Final.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 13, 2013)

Trigger in scalp yesterday...


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 13, 2013)

Used coffee as part of my steamed dc... did my usual coffee, tea and coconut milk rinse and tea/avj final rinse. 
I've been giving the water that I now drink all the credit for my soft manageable new growth but maybe it's the daily use of  coconut milk. ..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2013)

Seamonster

Thanks Lady!


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 14, 2013)

IDareT'sHair Us tea heads gotta stick together.


----------



## ronie (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank god for black tea rinses. My thickness is coming back. I don't use any topical growth aid for they increase my shedding so I have to give the credit to my weekly black tea rinses. 
I really was happy with just the stopping of my insane shedding. But months later I am enjoying my thick hair.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 14, 2013)

Trigger in my scalp yesterday andbaggied for 2 hours (hair felt so good), will double up on it today...


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 14, 2013)

Made my usual moisturising tea to mix in my rhassoul DC.


----------



## Bajanmum (Feb 14, 2013)

Henna'd today with Nupur 9 herb henna and weak green tea. I love this mix and my hair comes out soft. I was almost tempted not to bother DCing after co-washing it out...ALMOST!


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 14, 2013)

Hennasooq is not that far from me so I will order the lush brown kit from them and just make a trip to go pick it up. Won't be until April tho when I do my next touch up...


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 15, 2013)

Can I join?? Yall having too much fun in here  *back into lurk mode*


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 15, 2013)

Ive been using IPN Tealightful Shine on my scalp lately.
Also been using Shi Naturals Tea under my Dcs.


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 15, 2013)

I think I found my niche. Yerba Mate, Green, Chamomile, Nettle, Burdock, Marshmallow and Rose hips this weekend. Since I switched to yerba mate might cut back to a 1/2 tablespoon my hair feels super dense and not hard hard...but.... sturdy since using it. Going to see how that goes instead of using a full tablespoon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2013)

naturalagain2 said:


> Can I join?? Yall having too much fun in here  *back into lurk mode*


 
naturalagain2

Sure You Can!:welcome3:

I saw your little Tea Haul!  Stop in & Tell us your Plans!

Gald to have you


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2013)

Have my Columbian Coffee under my Enso Cacao DC'er (Steaming) now.

Brewing Coffee for Tuesday.

My Tea Rinse for Tuesday is: Peppermint, Horsetail & Saw Palmetto.  

Tonight, I think it is Green, Saw Palmetto & Rosemary


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2013)

hnntrr

I was using Yerba Mate.  I may have to pull that back out. 

Nice Review.  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 16, 2013)

1 1/2 month if tea rinsing has helped me retain and lessen shedding and breakage..my hair is def thickening back up!! i dont have a before picture but here is a picture of my shed/breakage hair for the night. not nearly as much as it used to be. it used to be 5x worse. def continuing tea rinses in my regimen as a staple. 

sorry about typos on iphone, no auto correct.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 16, 2013)

I spritzed my hair today with DB Herbal Tea Leave In conditioner.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 16, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @naturalagain2
> 
> Sure You Can!:welcome3:
> 
> ...




Thank You!

I bought some henna as well yesterday and a two oils I didn't plan to buy  while I was at the Indian store.

I plan to protective style a lot and use Ayurvedic treatments in between styles. I want to thicken and make my fine hair stronger.

I've been watching Nix08 tea rinses  and tried to figure out a way to incorporate them into my regimen. I plan to do tea rinses as a final rinse every wash day. I will use my ayurvedic oils as a prepoo and probably add them to my dc's. I also plan to do henna treatments once a month. Once I learn what moisturizing mixtures work with my hair, I probably will make a tea spritz to moisturize my hair while in protective styles instead of using braiding spray. 

Last night I was so excited to start. I took out my flat twist I had in for the past month and detangled my hair well. I prepoo'd overnight with Amla and Brahmi oil overnight. I'm going shampoo my hair and do a henna treatment this afternoon I'm using Godrej Nupur. Then I will DC overnight with AOHSR. I will do a final tea rinse tomorrow don't know what I will mix together just yet. Probably will use one or two ingredients just to see how each one works with my hair.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 16, 2013)

naturalagain2 I can't wait to read about your tea experiences  Which are you starting with? 

IDareT'sHair you wrote that you had 3 cans of coconut milk and somehow I got it in my head that I also had 3 I was searching high and low for my supposed 3rd can to no avail  thankfully I had put the first can in an ice cube tray in the freezer so I wasn't completely out  I'm going to totally stock up.   I was in panic mode for a moment there


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2013)

@Nix08

I wish. 

What I really said is....I had 3 cans of that Creme of Coconut.  

Girl, I wish I had 3 cans of Coconut Milk.


----------



## lovelycurls (Feb 16, 2013)

Did a final rinse last night with
Brewed coffee
Oolong tea
Peppermint tea
Tulsi green tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2013)

lovelycurls said:


> Did a final rinse last night with
> Brewed coffee
> Oolong tea
> Peppermint tea
> *Tulsi green tea*


 
lovelycurls

I also used this one this week in my brew


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 16, 2013)

Nix08 I think I will start with a final tea rinse with peppermint/catnip/AVJ tomorrow. 

I do have a question. Would horsetail need to be used under a dc treatment so it can be rinsed out (I read it can be drying if used excessively; don't know if that's true or not)?  Or can I use a small amount in a final rinse to leave in?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2013)

naturalagain2

I've never had an issue with Horsetail being included in my Blends.  You said: _"If used Excessively"_ 

I'm sure you probably won't be using it in _excess_?  I do use it in my blends as a leave-in from time to time (often) and never had an issue with it being drying.

If you try it, please come back and post your results.


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 16, 2013)

Brewed 2 bags of horsetail and one bag of green tea for tomorrow


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 17, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> naturalagain2
> 
> I've never had an issue with Horsetail being included in my Blends.  You said: _"If used Excessively"_
> 
> ...



Thanks, I think I may add it to my tea rinse later today .


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 17, 2013)

naturalagain2 I use horsetail in my rinse but haven't used it as a leave in.  I have however had to remove catnip from my leave in rinse...it left a film of sorts.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 17, 2013)

Ok I did a tea rinse with horsetail/peppermint/marshmallow root. It made my hair feel even stronger (and I did a henna treatment yesterday) my hair started drawing up I knew I couldn't leave it in. My curls where nice and define too, pretty curls! Before then my curls were hanging very loose probably from the henna treatment. I left it in for about 2 mins and put conditioner on top and rinse it out. My hair feels so good. 

I still have a lot left over so I'm going to try it under a DC this week to see how that feels. This is def. a rinse out mix. Maybe next time I'll add more marshmallow too it and see how it will feel because I didn't add much to this mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2013)

naturalagain2 said:


> Ok I did a tea rinse with *horsetail/peppermint/marshmallow root.* It made my hair feel even stronger (and I did a henna treatment yesterday) my hair started drawing up I knew I couldn't leave it in. My curls where nice and define too, pretty curls! Before then my curls were hanging very loose probably from the henna treatment. I left it in for about 2 mins and put conditioner on top and rinse it out. My hair feels so good.
> 
> I still have a lot left over so I'm going to try it under a DC this week to see how that feels. This is def. a rinse out mix. Maybe next time I'll add more marshmallow too it and see how it will feel because I didn't add much to this mix.


 
naturalagain2

Nice Blend


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 17, 2013)

Today I will do a coconut milk, coffee, tea midwash rinse, DC, then leave in tea/avj rinse. The first tea will be cinnamon, chamomile, horsetail, the second will be hibiscus, marsh root, and oolong...


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 17, 2013)

Using Trigger, letting it soak inall day.
 Will do a tea rinse after washing later


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2013)

@Brownie518

Hi Ms. B!


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 17, 2013)

Cinnamon.....I don't have cinnamon in my stash

Using tea under my steamed dc now. While drinking a cup of tea. 

Oh oh!  I bought two cans of coconut milk with minimal ingredients. ..now. ... they cost me 3 bucks each and the other brand was on sale for less than a dollar.   I think I'm going to research the ingredients on the cheap stuff to see how harmful they are if any.  That kind of price difference hurts especially since it's no longer a treat and rather a daily mainstay


----------



## bunnie82 (Feb 17, 2013)

hi ladies....i'm not part of this challenge but i've been stalking this thread!!! 

I decided to give tea a go today....i did a black tea final rinse and have a cap on right now....

just curious....which teas are supposed to be good for growth?
I've heard nettle and catnip are...but which other ones.....
 TIA


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 17, 2013)

bunnie82 you could try rosemary,  Burdock root and/or roobois... plus to me any that are listed as stimulating I consider good for growth. ..


----------



## bunnie82 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks Nix08 I will give those a try! thank youuuu!

where do you all find these teas? Amazon?


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 17, 2013)

bunnie82 I'm sure you could get them from amazon or various other websites.  I buy mine from the local health store.


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 17, 2013)

I got pine tea on my head, lately I have been using things I can pick. The streets are lined with pines, so I made pine needle tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2013)

Seamonster

Sounds good.  Lemme know how/if it works.  Or...have you used/tried ir before?


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 17, 2013)

^ Yes, I have used pine needle tea before, it improves circulation. 
http://www.practicalprimitive.com/skillofthemonth/pineneedletea.html


----------



## cutiebe2 (Feb 17, 2013)

I am making my braid spritz now. Its a ton of stuff in there that I pulled out of my power stash..brahmi, amla, kapi tone, maka. I just need to pick up some aloe vera gel to add.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2013)

@Seamonster

Interesting....I may hafta try some day.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 17, 2013)

Hope it's not too late to join. I use my tea spray every other day... it's pretty simple. I've tried many but I use oolong and nettle leave steeped in rose water to spray under my deep conditioners and before my leave in conditioner.

I don't know if this counts as a rinse but to wash my hair I use equal parts steeped yucca root (a mild detergent) and neem leaf (antibacterial) with apple cider vinegar. I can't get with shampoos... my hair/scalp hates all of them no matter who makes them, and I've spent some money trying them all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2013)

CodeRed

Welcome & Glad to have You.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 17, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CodeRed
> 
> Welcome & Glad to have You.


 
Gracias chica. Thanks for having me


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2013)

CodeRed said:


> *Gracias chica. Thanks for having me*


 
CodeRed

Welcome to the Forum and Happy Rinsing.:welcome3:

Enjoy!


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 17, 2013)

CodeRed How do you steep your yucca; what are the proportion, and for how long?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2013)

CodeRed & @Seamonster

You Girls are getting really Exotic


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 17, 2013)

Seamonster

I use the 3x5 muslin bags (bought them at Amazon) and I fill up the bags (1 for each herb) and put it in an 8 cup pitcher full of hot water. I only put 7 cups of water in it and I fill the rest with apple cider vinegar. I let it cool overnight, or for about 8 hours, then stick the mix in the fridge for preservation. I use about 1 cup for each wash and I leave the bags w/herbs in the pitcher. I can usually get 2 uses out of the bags even though they are sitting in the mix the whole time.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 17, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

Hex yeah lol


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 17, 2013)

IDareT'sHair Hey, I am doing my hair journey on a budget. I be all up in the city trees, the churches hedges, and my neighbor's lemon tree getting my hair did, :reddancer:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2013)

Seamonster

I'm loving it.  Ms. Lady, between the Pine Needle Tea and your Famous Onion Masque, you are getting it done.


----------



## NJ11 (Feb 18, 2013)

Yesterday I (finally) really jumped into the spirit of this challenge. 

I did a kalpitone paste (for the liquid I made tea with fungreek and hibiscus). After I washed out the kalpitone I used the rest of the fungreek/hibiscus tea as a rince and used my mudwash after to ensure I got any gritty bits out. 

After that I did a tea rinse for dry hair that I got from chagrin valley - I did not rinse that out. 

Then I L.O.C.'d, braided it up and let it air dry. 

My hair feels great. Nice and soft and moisturized.


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 18, 2013)

Ok will be better at posting from now on but I have being doing good with my aloe spritz. I only use 3 times a week bc of my protective style. I found a spritz recipe of green tea and honey so I think I'm going to try that for my next spritz batch


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 18, 2013)

My rinsing didn't go well yesterday:-( the final rinse was great but that midwash rinse... I think my hair does not like chamomile... doing another wash rinse today with coco milk, coffee and tea. May also do a final tea/avj rinse. I'm redoing my entire wash day.

ETA: the culprit is my Bigelow cinnamon/black tea. Its makes my hair feel straw like... I'm going to do another rinse with the chamomile in a few days to see how that impacts the rinse. But cinnamon is now for drinking...


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 18, 2013)

I used espresso for my rinse yesterday and that's a no no.... my hair felt somewhat dry. 

Did my usual today and I'm back in business. I'm almost 9 weeks post. ..yesterday's rinse instantly made me start thinking about my touch up. This regimen done right is making me think that my abandoned goal of relaxing every 16 weeks may be achievable afterall


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 18, 2013)

I ended up skipping the final tea/avj rinse today... I just didn't feel like doing it...


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 18, 2013)

I rinsed my hair tonight to get the gel and product out. I used my peppermint/marshmallow root/horsetail/AVJ I made yesterday and poured it on my hair after rinsing. Again like yesterday, my hair made these pretty curls but it didn't draw up much as yesterday. My hair felt nice even better than yesterday when I poured it on my hair. It makes me wonder, this mixture was more on the cool side than yesterday's mix, which was still warm. I wonder did the temp. make the difference on how it felt on my hair :scratchch? If so I like it better on the cool side.

I put WEN Tea Tree on top of the tea and let it sit for 15 mins w/ no heat just plastic cap. I was able to finger detangle with ease (never been able to do that without following up with a comb). My fingers glided through as I rinsed it out. I will not go with out henna and tea rinses if I keep getting these great results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2013)

Doing an Henna Rx overnight on dry Hair.  

Will cowash in the a.m. & slap a DC on under my Wig.  Probably Marie Dean Mango & Papaya.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2013)

Used Coffee under my MDean.  Will do a Tea Rinse as my Final.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 19, 2013)

i havent posted in here in a while but im still using my powders. ive been using amla for a few weeks now and im loving it. it really does give the hair volume.
i think imma hit paynah on some bringraj(or however you spell it) tonight singe thats like the king of powders and tresses. i might even get me some oil, even though idont use much oil.

this weekend i plan on doing another amla, hibiscus, brahmi treatment mixed with coconut oil. im gonna pre oil my scalp with trigga oil too

also my hair has been falling out my hair is long so i thought it could be normal shedding but i dont know so imma make a strong black tea and spray my scalp with it several times a week. im too scared to put it in my amla mix since i hear its drying.  ill just focus it on my scalp.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 19, 2013)

Forgot to post but I did an ayurveda cowash last Thursday morning before heading off to work. My hair felt a little stronger and a bit thicker too. I just wished the effects were lasting without having to repeat the process - wishful thinking, I know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2013)

chebaby

Did you get your powder?


----------



## chebaby (Feb 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Did you get your powder?


 no but ill check it out tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 19, 2013)

Will be doing jar of joe in the am and trigger at night all week long...


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 25, 2013)

Using tea under my dc now.  Will rinse like usual and coconut milk has continued to be a staple with each wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2013)

Tomorrow will do:

Columbian Coffee under my DC'er
ACV Rinse to close cuticle after Steaming 
Tea as my Final Rinse with my Leave-In I think I brewed: Horsetail, Oolong and something else


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 25, 2013)

I applied DB Herbal daily leave in conditioner to my hair.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 25, 2013)

I used Honeycomb hair rejuvenator under my DC last night.


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 25, 2013)

I think I found my set. Burdock Marshmallow chamomile yerba mate nettle and rose hips. feels goooood.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 25, 2013)

Tonight I did a prepoo using a coconut milk recipe and coffee/tea/avj under my DC... my tea mix was marshmallow root, horsetail, hibiscus, chamomile, and oolong... will continue to do this combo until April when I relax my hair... my NG loved the special attention from the coco milk prepoo! If I buy burdock and nettle I will add them to my mix but I probably will just stock up on njois herbal rinses instead...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2013)

Babygrowth

I like N'joi's Herbal Tea Rinse.  Her's was the very 1st Tea Rinse/Spritz I tried.  

It's only 4 ounces tho'.  How long is that lasting you?

Have you tried Claudie's Tea? I really like her's too.

Qhemet had a really nice one. Karkady Hair Tea, But it was discontinued.erplexed


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 25, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> I like N'joi's Herbal Tea Rinse.  Her's was the very 1st Tea Rinse/Spritz I tried.
> 
> ...



Girl, I get one use out of it right now but before I would use 6 oz of water and stretch it over 3 days when I was cowashing 1-2x per week. I haven't tried claudies yet... but I want to! Njoi's was also my first tea rinse and it worked so well that I didn't care about any one elses! Lol!


----------



## againstallodds (Feb 26, 2013)

--Wrong thread--


----------



## Ltown (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello been mia but always tea rinsing I did a black tea rinse sun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2013)

Brewing: Peppermint, Saw Palmetto and Nettle for Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2013)

Babygrowth

You should try Claudie's.  It's nice & it's 16 ozs.  I forgot about HV's Hydrasilica Tea Spitz.  

It's small but it packs a punch and when she has a Sale, it's very affordable.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 26, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> You should try Claudie's.  It's nice & it's 16 ozs.  I forgot about HV's Hydrasilica Tea Spitz.
> 
> It's small but it packs a punch and when she has a Sale, it's very affordable.



Her next sale I will order that and her growth serum... I will also buy hairvedas but can I use that under my DC or only as a leave in spray?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Her next sale I will order that and her growth serum... I will also buy *hairvedas but can I use that under my DC or only as a leave in spray?*


 
Babygrowth  It's so light & misty, I use it as a Refresher


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 26, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth  It's so light & misty, I use it as a Refresher



Sounds good... I think I will love it!


----------



## Jewell (Feb 26, 2013)

Tonight I added brahmi powder, wheat germ oil, olive oil, JBCO, Nexxus PhytoOrganics Babbassu Mud treatment, macadamia oil, and Nupur 9 herbs henna to my SM Anti-thinning/anti-breakage mask, which has baobab, yucca, and biotin in it. I sprayed my freshly shampooed hair with black tea/coffee mix and applied the mask. 

Rinsed and sprayed on more black tea/coffee and applied VO5 Moisture Milks Strawberries and Cream conditioner  plus Matrix Total Results Repair conditioner on the ends under my dc cap and let it steam as my leave-in conditioner (I always use a regular conditioner or even a dc as my leave-in). Hair is soft  and strong with no broken hairs on comb-out, and less than 15 shed hairs despite being over 16 wks post.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 26, 2013)

Using trigger all week. May alternate my sprout with jar of joe...


----------



## Ltown (Feb 27, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Babygrowth
> 
> I like N'joi's Herbal Tea Rinse. Her's was the very 1st Tea Rinse/Spritz I tried.
> 
> ...


 
@IDareT'sHair, I like this herbal tea rinse, and brownbetty!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 27, 2013)

Ltown  Who's Tea Rinse LT?  N'joi's or Claudie's?  Brown Butter Beauty sells the Tea Bags right?

I see a lot of Sellers have Tea Bags available: Darcy's, BBB, CCNaturals, N'joi, BoBeam.....


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 27, 2013)

applied my ayurvedic leave in spritz, sealed with oil, and did a scalp massage. At the moment, I am looking into steeping my own take on the hair trigger oil. Hopefully, the with adding the oil to my regimen my seborrheic dermaitis will not flare up and continue to impede my hair growth/retention.


----------



## ronie (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi all. I haven't posted in ages but I have been black tea rinsing faithfully every wash. I recently purchased jar of Joe by hh. The coffee scent is a bit much but I have been rubbing it on my edges and nape on the night right before wash days. I got 2 jars, will try to finish one and give away the other one cause of the smell.
Reading all of these fancy blends make my plain black tea rinse so boring, lol. Sooooooo I ordered oolong, chamomile, nettle. I wanted some burdock and marshmallow, but I wasn't sure what's best: the powder, the actual plant itself or just some tea bag. I'm also interested in rose hips and coffee. But I want to take it slow. Black tea has been good to me so far but I want to expand.  
One more question: I tried the hairveda red tea conditioner, and it is thee best conditioner for my course hair. I now use it every wash day. Wish it was a dc like the others. So I went back to check on the red tea satin moisturizer. I have 2 of them in my cart right now, but I am a bit confused with all the wax in that moisturizer. What do you all know about it? Yay or nay? Wouldn't all this wax create build up.
Ingredients: Water Aqua, African Red Bush (Rooibos Tea), Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Argania Spinosa (Argan) Nut Oil, Orbignya Oleifera (Babassu) Seed Oil, Vegetable Glycerin, Ricinus Communis (Castor) Oil, Lauryl Laurate, Olive Fruit Oil, Hydrogenated Castor oil, Beeswax, Emulsifying wax (Ceteareth 20), Carnauba Wax, Hydrogenated Soybean Oil, Pomegranate Extract, Capsicum annum (Paprika) powder, Candelilla Wax, Paraben-free Preservative, Phthalate-free Fragrance. 
Thanks for your input ladies.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello Ladies,Sorry to barge in. I'm not part of the challenge yet but really intrigued by tea rinsing. I just had my first sukesh dc and it left my fine, relaxed 4b hair in awesome shape. Now I want start tea rinsing but where do you all buy your teas? (besides the local health food store) I'm down for bags, leaves or powder bu I want to get it from a trusted source. I think I prefer to order online for the best price. 



Look forward to your advice


----------



## ronie (Feb 27, 2013)

naturalagain2 I see you use the brami and Amla oil. Can you tell me about it. I got a bottle from amazon because of the great reviews but I have been scared to use it. I have been trying a lot of new products lately and don't want to overwhelm my hair so I'm holding on for now. If anyone has used it can you please share your experience. It says to use a shampoo after use, but have anyone used it before co washing with success? TIA.
Here s a picture of it


----------



## Ltown (Feb 27, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown Who's Tea Rinse LT? N'joi's or Claudie's? Brown Butter Beauty sells the Tea Bags right?
> 
> I see a lot of Sellers have Tea Bags available: Darcy's, BBB, CCNaturals, N'joi, BoBeam.....


 
IDareT'sHair, Njoi has tea bags I've used and like alot. Never tried claudies. Yes brownbetty has tea bags I had brownbetty a couple of years ago and they are good too.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 27, 2013)

ronie said:


> naturalagain2 I see you use the brami and Amla oil. Can you tell me about it. I got a bottle from amazon because of the great reviews but I have been scared to use it. I have been trying a lot of new products lately and don't want to overwhelm my hair so I'm holding on for now. If anyone has used it can you please share your experience. It says to use a shampoo after use, but have anyone used it before co washing with success? TIA.
> Here s a picture of it
> 
> 
> View attachment 197009


ronie
I just started using both of those oils. I mix both together in an applicator bottle and apply it to my scalp and hair as a prepoo. I don't use it after I wash because of the strong smell plus the Indian lady (where I bought the oils) recommended using it overnight before shampooing the next day. So far so good. It made my hair feel so smooth! The brami WILL induce sleep. I put that in my scalp and hair massaged it in and slept harder then I usually do. I slept like a baby !


----------



## ronie (Feb 27, 2013)

ooooo you make your own. Yall mixtress always get me lol. Mines is premixed as seen in the picture. It also contains sesame seed, neem, bringraj, and some other indian oils. And it does not stinkerplexed. I guess it is not as potent.  Amla and brahmi are second and third though.Thanks for your reply, and let me know how it works out.


----------



## Jewell (Feb 27, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Hello Ladies,Sorry to barge in. I'm not part of the challenge yet but really intrigued by tea rinsing. I just had my first sukesh dc and it left my fine, relaxed 4b hair in awesome shape. Now I want start tea rinsing but where do you all buy your teas? (besides the local health food store) I'm down for bags, leaves or powder bu I want to get it from a trusted source. I think I prefer to order online for the best price.
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to your advice



Welcome, mshoneyfly! I dont know about the other ladies, but I buy my Ayurvedic products, teas, and powders from Ebay and Amazon. There are MANY sellers on both sites with excellent reputations and feedback, so if you choose to buy from either site, just make sure the seller is highly rated. I find shipping and  cost of most items to be a lot cheaper on Ebay than Amazon (lots of sellers on Ebay offer free shipping), but some items are only found on Amazon.  Even drugstore.com has an Ebay store. HTH!

 I've bought and sold on Ebay since 2003, and have only had one issue with a seller from China who didnt send my item, but I got my $ back from Ebay, which has buyer protection, unlike Amazon. 95% of my online buying is done on Ebay.


----------



## Jewell (Feb 27, 2013)

Misted hair with olive oil detangling leave-in spray, the applied aloe vera gel to hair (allover)..Added VO5 MM Strawberries & Cream conditioner, and sealed with brahmi oil. Put hair back into a bun for the rest of the day and night (back on a wet/damp bunning regimen for moisture and length retention).


----------



## mshoneyfly (Feb 27, 2013)

Jewell said:


> Welcome, mshoneyfly! I dont know about the other ladies, but I buy my Ayurvedic products, teas, and powders from Ebay and Amazon. There are MANY sellers on both sites with excellent reputations and feedback, so if you choose to buy from either site, just make sure the seller is highly rated. I find shipping and  cost of most items to be a lot cheaper on Ebay than Amazon (lots of sellers on Ebay offer free shipping), but some items are only found on Amazon.  Even drugstore.com has an Ebay store. HTH!
> 
> I've bought and sold on Ebay since 2003, and have only had one issue with a seller from China who didnt send my item, but I got my $ back from Ebay, which has buyer protection, unlike Amazon. 95% of my online buying is done on Ebay.


Jewell

I do have an Amazon Prime account (free 2 day shipping).  I feel pretty confident with them especially when it says "fulfilled by Amazon". I never learned to use Ebay so it seems pretty foreign to me. I will def see what Amazon has to offer. Cant wait to start tea rinsing!!


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 27, 2013)

So I used some stale coconut milk the other day it still worked but didn't smell too good.   I will freeze half the can in the future.  Will coconut, coffee and tea rinse shortly.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 28, 2013)

Didn't get to do my tea rinse last week or this week. I've had too much to do. I haven't had much time. I needed my ends trimmed so I got my hair straightened and trimmed today. Lordy, my hair is growing so well. If I keep up with protective styling and this ayurvedic challenge I see no reason why I shouldn't be BSL in December. I pulled the back of my hair down and I'm not that far from BSL!!! BSL will actually be MBL for me because of my long torso. 

Anyway let me stop babbling. I prepoo'd last night with amla and brahmi oil I massaged it well into my scalp and put it on the length of my hair. My hair was so soft. Then I put AOHSR on top and prepoo'd overnight with it.


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 28, 2013)

Been doing my daily spritz of aloe under my wig. I'm switching up my PS this weekend and will be making green tea and honey spritz I've been craving to make.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2013)

naturalagain2

Nice Update!  Thanks for sharing

lovestarr

Keep me posted on your Honey spritz


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2013)

Steaming Coffee under my DC'er.  

Will also use: Peppermint, Saw Palmetto & Nettle Teas with my Leave-In.


----------



## Jewell (Mar 2, 2013)

Need to do a tea rinse tomorrow during my deep cw. Might also add an acv and a coconut water/coconut milk/pure coconut oil rinse.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi ladies.  Does the tea have to have caffein to be effective?  I've been using a tea that doesn't contain caffein but I could swear its working, maybe it's all in my head.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 2, 2013)

KiWiStyle no it doesn't have to have caffeine.   So it's not all in your head


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 2, 2013)

Out from my month long PS and I needed to henna bbbaaadd!  I pre-pood prior with vatika oil.  After I washed the henna out slapped on my DC that I added some amla powder to.  Will do a final acv rinse and spritz with avj homemade spritz.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 2, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> KiWiStyle no it doesn't have to have caffeine.   So it's not all in your head



Where, thanks Nix08

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 3, 2013)

Tea in my DC.  Coffee/tea/coconut milk mid cowash and tea/avj final leave in rinse.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 4, 2013)

Coffee/tea/coconut milk mid cowash and tea/avj final leave in rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 4, 2013)

Will do a Peppermint, Saw Palmetto & Nettle tomorrow.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Mar 4, 2013)

so far I have dc'd w/sukesh and rinsed w/acv, fenugreek tea and green tea. my hair hated the green tea. the fenugreek i have to try again and the acv is a winner; instant detangle super shine moisture retained well. 

today I am doing henna mixed w/eden bodyworks jojoba monoi dc. also figured out how to add a pic so i will be officially joining later tonight

i will also be using amla powder, prepooing w/amla oil and rinsing w/marshmallow root





Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 4, 2013)

mshoneyfly

It isn't/wasn't necessary to have a picture to join this Challenge.

But anyway...Welcome & post any time.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 4, 2013)

Today I did a coconut milk based prepoo (makes my hair/new growth feel good but man is it messy). I forgot to pick up coffee filters so no coffee rinse tonight but I did do tea under my DC and a tea/avj final leave in rinse.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 5, 2013)

Decided to lay off trigger for a couple of weeks so will massage jar of joe in every other day. Used some today as my C in LCO...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2013)

Will do my Tea Rinse. Didn't brew any Coffee for this Wash-Day.  

Sitting under the dryer with Alter Ego's Garlic Rx.  Will Steam in a bit.

Once my Hair Dries, I'll use Liquid Gold's Ginger Hair Creme


----------



## mshoneyfly (Mar 5, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> mshoneyfly
> 
> It isn't/wasn't necessary to have a picture to join this Challenge.
> 
> But anyway...Welcome & post any time.



Ohh right!  lol!  I have been looking at so many challenge threads that I got confused with the rules

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2013)

mshoneyfly

Again Welcome & please jump right in and start sharing......


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2013)

For my Next Rinse I am steeping: Black, Hibiscus & RoseHips with Saw Palmetto.

I will also brew some Columbian Coffee to Steam under my DC'er


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 7, 2013)

Tea under my dc now. ..coconut milk, coffee and tea mid wash rinse and leave in rinse of tea and avj.
I have not skipped using coconut milk since the first try.   I will continue to use it with each wash until I relax at 16-18 weeks post. Then I'll reintroduce it when I'm about 4 weeks post.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 8, 2013)

Did a prepoo with AVJ and vatika frosting and also mixed rhassoul clay with AVJ for a hair mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2013)

curlyhersheygirl I love using Vatika Frosting as a Pre-Rx.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2013)

Doing a Coffee Rinse under Enso Natural's Sea Buckthorn

Will do an ACV Rinse to lock everything in and finish up with a Tea Rinse with my Leave-In


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 8, 2013)

Peeking in. Waiting for my takeout at a Thai restaurant with nettle, Burdock and oolong up under my AO DC. 

It's a cute hat tho...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2013)

DarkJoy

That Oolong & Burock Root Combo sounds good.  I brewed Oolong tonight for next wash day.

Next time I will drop some Burdock Root in there.


----------



## hnntrr (Mar 8, 2013)

I got a pretty japanese tea container! Now I can mix all of my tea's in there and then just scoop whatever I need out instead of open individual baggies. YAy!


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 9, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> DarkJoy
> 
> That Oolong & Burock Root Combo sounds good.  I brewed Oolong tonight for next wash day.
> 
> Next time I will drop some Burdock Root in there.



Ooo. Did i mention i found FRESH burdock root in the produce section of whole foods? I slice off pieces and infuse in distilled water. 

Yes it is really strengthening and softens too. I also added oil to this rinse. Olive and grape seed.


----------



## lovelycurls (Mar 9, 2013)

Today's Final rinse after dc with brewed coffee.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 9, 2013)

Ladies how long would a peppermint and Chamomile tea mix last in the fridge?  I made it a few days ago and haven't had a chance to use it.  Also getting my hair flat ironed today so it will be a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2013)

jprayze

When I was Refrigerating mine, I would keep it at least a week or about as long as I would keep Iced Tea.  If you have it in a Sealed Container, you should be good.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks!

A friend gave me a chamomile/lavender blend this weekend.  She said she didn't like the taste...I was thinking I don't care about the taste!  I will probably use it next wash day.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 11, 2013)

Used a blend of marshmallow root, burdock root, moringa, oolong and red tea this weekend.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 11, 2013)

I oiled my scalp and hair with amla and brahmi oil this morning and put it in a bun.

I plan to cowash and do a tea rinse tonight. I want to get a few tea rinses in before putting my hair in a protective style this weekend.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 15, 2013)

I kicked my mid wash rinse up a notch 
Coconut milk
Coffee
Tea
And a dash of SAA


----------



## Thann (Mar 15, 2013)

Is anyone doing these rinses on a regular basis with a sewin ?


I was doing really l good about using tea rinses in place of shampoo up until getting an install. I would like to start back, but it just seems iffy.


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 16, 2013)

I washed my hair and by accident I forgot to tea rinse. So after I re-wet my conditioner, I used my rinse (green tea, chamomile, horsetail, moringa and nettle) and my hair was so soft. I was in love a lot lol. 

I don't want to use moringa again because that tea isn't cheap, so I will probably omit it or find another alternative (thinking of oolong or jasmine, something more herbal versus caffeinated) and repeat this.

Sent from my Gramatically Incorrect iPhone


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 16, 2013)

Didn't ever wash the amla/brahmi oil out on Monday, was too busy so last night I put more amla/brahmi oil on my hair and scalp. This morning I shampooed it out did tea rinse with (fenugreek, nettle leaf, slippery elm, marshmallow root, and AVJ) let that sit for a few minutes then put MD Coconut Apricot Creme Conditioner on top now I'm under the dryer for 15 mins.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 16, 2013)

I used Honeycomb Hair Rejuvenator under DC today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2013)

Will do a Columbian Coffee Rinse in a few and will use Oolng Tea with my Leave-In.


----------



## Jewell (Mar 16, 2013)

Going to shampoo, condition, and rinse with green tea and coffee. Will apply a regular conditioner after my tea/coffee rinse as my main leave-in (I always use regular conditioner as a leave-in). Cant wait to stock up on lots of herbs, teas, coffee, and Ayurvedic powders. This Spring I promise to be more consistent with using those items and tea rinsing my daughter's hair as well as mine. :yum:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2013)

Using: Bear Fruit Hair's Saeede Ayurvedic Scalp Creme


----------



## hnntrr (Mar 16, 2013)

I washed my twists with it last night and I have been walkin around smellin like salt and vinegar chips all day hahaha. I think I like the results of it though, my NG feels super soft under the braids which is really surprising. Gonna try it again when I take my twists out and see how it feels. 

So.....For those of you who use ACV how do you get the smell of vinegar out of your hair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2013)

@hnntrr  Are you diluting it properly?


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 16, 2013)

Today I will do a coffee/tea/ spritz/rinse under my DC... and a final tea/avj rinse. I am sitting with this "coconut creme relaxer" in my hair right now (has coconut milk in it).


----------



## hnntrr (Mar 16, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @hnntrr  Are you diluting it properly?



I did like 60% water 40% ACV from a recipe online, is that too much?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2013)

@hnntrr

To what size container? 

The Mix I have says 1Tablespoon per every 8oz of water. 

My others are already Pre-Mixed. Nonie posted her ACV Ratios someplace early on in this thread.

Short Answer:  Your Hair should Never smell like ACV afterwards.


----------



## hnntrr (Mar 16, 2013)

OHhh maybe it was too much. It was a 5 cup container so it was 3 cups water 2 cups ACV hahaha oh dear. At least it rinsed the itchy off this hair. I guess the mixture I found was too strong. I hope that doesnt cause too many ill effects :d


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 17, 2013)

hnntrr

Waaaayyyy too much ACV!  Do a Search here (on the Forum) if you haven't done so already.  

Um..Yeah..  Well, at least it got rid of your itchies....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 17, 2013)

Using Bear Fruit Hair's Ayurvedic Scalp Creme

_"Purified Water, Pistachio Oil, Palm Fruit Kernel Oil, Cetearyl, Alfaifa, Amala, Horsetail, Bramhi, Clove, Neem, BTMS, Black Pepper, Capsicum,  Mint, Preservative."_


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey ladies! How long were you coffee rinsing before you started seeing the benefits? I'm starting to feel like I'm doing too much to my hair and this is one of the last steps I added but I don't see or feel any real difference in my hair than when I just tea rinsed. And even that is getting on my nerves because I'm not getting the reduced shedding that I got when I first started rinsing! I guess its time to tweak my reggie...


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 18, 2013)

@Babygrowth If I don't see an immediate benefit I don't do it. Coffee made my hair feel softer on the first use. Even with tea rinsing I find that I shed in cycles...but regardless I never shed as much as I use to.
However I will say that my final blend of tea and avj hasn't been giving me the final finish that I'm use to so yesterday's wash, I re-introduced a splash of ACV to the mix ad it did the trick. I'm almost 13 weeks post so I'm not sure if that has an impact in terms of product/sebum distribution.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 18, 2013)

This morning I put Nature's Blessings on my scalp (first five ingredients are Nettle, Rosemary, Sage, Peppermint, Thyme) it soothed my itchy scalp.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 18, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @Babygrowth If I don't see an immediate benefit I don't do it. Coffee made my hair feel softer on the first use. Even with tea rinsing I find that I shed in cycles...but regardless I never shed as much as I use to.
> However I will say that my final blend of tea and avj hasn't been giving me the final finish that I'm use to so yesterday's wash, I re-introduced a splash of ACV to the mix ad it did the trick. I'm almost 13 weeks post so I'm not sure if that has an impact in terms of product/sebum distribution.



Oh ok. I thought I liked it at first but when I started prepooing with coconut milk instead of doing a combined rinse and changed my teas I didn't notice the same results. I thought my hair just adjusted to the tea/avj rinsing as well because I wasn't getting the same smooth shiny results! I didn't know my stretch could have impacted that as well! Thanks Nix08! I will stick with coconut milk and tea rinsing but using products with coffee in them!


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 18, 2013)

Checking in.

Couldnt believe my good fortune today at the grocery store. Found FRESH nettle in the herb section.

So am infusing the fresh nettle with the fresh burdock root with oolong tea bag for both spritz bottles and a DC rinse I will use today. Got about a half gallon simmering right now.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 18, 2013)

Thann said:


> Is anyone doing these rinses on a regular basis with a sewin ?
> 
> 
> I was doing really l good about using tea rinses in place of shampoo up until getting an install. I would like to start back, but it just seems iffy.


Thann, I did not rinse with my crochet weave (I should have but was lazy ). Instead, I spritzed my tracks with teas daily as my moisturizer and sealed with whatever butter or oil. When I was really on it (never skipping a day), my hair came out softer and more moisturized than when it went in. needed to re-up the protein between installs cuz it was so soft.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 19, 2013)

Did my final rinse with Shi Naturals Tea Rinse for growth. Let it soak in for a few and rinsed. Excellent...

Used Claudies Kahve leave in, sealed with Kahve oil.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 19, 2013)

Since introducing coconut milk in my rinse - I don't 'need' to use AORM for my cowashes several weeks post now.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 19, 2013)

I did a black tea rjnse last night under my dc for 30 minutes.


----------



## hnntrr (Mar 19, 2013)

So i might try ACV again (with the right amounts) afterwards my NG felt so soft under these twists. If it helps I am thinking of alternating tea rinse and ACV once a week. Shedding has gone down tremendously  and I started not to need it once a week. Once these braids come out I am going to test ACV and see how it goes. I heard its good for low-po hair anyway


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 19, 2013)

I didn't wash today and the only reason is because I'm rationing my coconut milk since I have just enough for 3 uses....


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 19, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> I didn't wash today and the only reason is because I'm rationing my coconut milk since I have just enough for 3 uses....



Lol! Now that's serious!


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 19, 2013)

Babygrowth I am 13 weeks post...I'm not taking any chances


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 19, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Babygrowth I am 13 weeks post...I'm not taking any chances



I know what you mean! Lol!


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 19, 2013)

I've not been posting here but I've been doing my yucca root/neem leaf/avc rinse and spraying in my nettle/oolong/rose water mix every other day like clockwork.

Also, nettle tea tastes good. It's really smooth... I added some Real Raw Honey to it (terrific stuff for hair and orally) and it was divine


----------



## strawbewie (Mar 19, 2013)

Tonight I did a black tea and horsetail tea rinse. Last week I did my first ACV rinse and I loved it. Wash day shedding today appeared to be less compared to 4 weeks ago.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2013)

Used Bear Fruit Hair's Ayurvedic Scalp Butter


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 21, 2013)

I did my monthly henna, indigo, amla treatment tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2013)

Still using BFH's Saeede Ayurvedic Scalp Creme


----------



## lovelycurls (Mar 21, 2013)

Brewed 

Stinging nettle leaf tea
Moringa tea
Black tea
Jasmine tea
Will be used for final rinse after today's dc.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Aggie (Mar 21, 2013)

I know I haven't checked in here for a long minute, but truth be told, doing so much to my hair was causing it to suffer and so I will only be checking in when I do my henna treatments mixed with my other Ayurveda powders I still have on hand. 

Unfortunately I didn't want to touch it at all and that was a problem as well. I am however, going back to once a week deep conditioning instead of once a month and I "may" add ayur-powders to them but not sure yet. Cowashing seem to work very well for my hair but I know that I cannot forgo the deep conditioning longer than a week anymore.

Plus I have been very very busy at work and still am. It's hard trying to make time to deal with my hair for longer than 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello ladies! 
I'm still tea rinsing; latest brew black tea/nettle.  Can someone refresh me on what/how oolong tea rinse feels? I have some and want to use up some teas before I restock. thanks


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 22, 2013)

Aggie said:


> I know I haven't checked in here for a long minute, but truth be told, doing so much to my hair was causing it to suffer and so I will only be checking in when I do my henna treatments mixed with my other Ayurveda powders I still have on hand.



I totally understand this!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2013)

Using Bear Fruit Hair's: Saeede Ayurvedic Scalp Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2013)

Will use Columbian Coffee under my DC'er today (Steam) and will do a Tea Rinse today with Oolong.

My next 'brew' will be: Horsetail, Nettle and Saw Palmetto.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2013)

Used: Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade aka Growth Fundamentals


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 23, 2013)

Used Shi Naturals Tea under my DC...ended my wash session with Hairveda pH Rinse.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 23, 2013)

Used Njois herbal rinse and coconut milk under my DC...


----------



## hnntrr (Mar 23, 2013)

Gonna co-wash my hair tonight with ACV cause my head is itchin and that cleared it up really nice last time. For those of you who do ACV do you do it by itself or mix it with other things?

I was thinking of mixing ACV and Honey and rinsing after cowashing with As I am Coconut Cowash. What do you guys think?

eta: I just read a post from curly nikki saying to be careful with how often you rinse with ACV because it can cause breakage and other problems. Last time I did a ACV rinse I used way too much ACV, 60% water 40% ACV which was like 3 cups water 2 cups ACV and it was a looottttt. Should I shy away from ACV for now? Or go ahead and do one tbs in a cup of water with honey and jojoba?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 24, 2013)

Using Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2013)

Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 25, 2013)

Gotta bust out the shampoo. My scalp is killing me. Then will make my usual oolong, nettle, burdock and maybe toss is some lavender flowers with oils to rinse. Then DC on top for a cpl hours.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 25, 2013)

Tea rinsed today and finally restocked on my coconut milk


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ran out of green tea, so I did black tea, burdock, chamomile and horsetail. Silky!!! And I thought I wouldn't like black tea!

Sent from my Gramatically Incorrect iPhone


----------



## lovelycurls (Mar 25, 2013)

Brewed some marshmallow root powder, hibiscus powder, neem, brahim powder. ..for scalp and hair spray.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 25, 2013)

I think before I give up on creating my own tea rinses I need to try adding burdock root and nettle. Otherwise I have all this tea sitting around and nothing to do with it! I will give my coffee away...


----------



## hnntrr (Mar 28, 2013)

I havn't done a tea rinse in a week and a half. I need to get on that. I did, however, do a  ACV rinse tuesday night and it turned out better this time...and no smell!


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 29, 2013)

Massaged in some jar of joe yesterday... forgot to tea rinse but will do so on Saturday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2013)

Still using the Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 29, 2013)

Used the Root Only applicator bottle to apply my tea blend and AOWC to my roots as part of my DC.  I really like that bottle have you guys tried itoke:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2013)

Nix08

I have it, and had it for a while......but still haven't tried it.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair it works really well!  The time has come


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 29, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Used the Root Only applicator bottle to apply my tea blend and AOWC to my roots as part of my DC.  I really like that bottle have you guys tried itoke:



I need to but I think I'm too heavy handed for that bottle. I will have an oil slick for real!


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 29, 2013)

@Babygrowth I couldn't use it with oil either. ...I'm sure I'd have oil down to my toes


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 29, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Babygrowth I couldn't use it with oil either. ...I'm sure is have oil down to my toes



Lololol! Nix08 I can see it now! You'd have a super awesome glow!!! But I do like the idea of using it to apply condish to the roots...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 29, 2013)

I haven't posted in awhile but I still prepoo with AVJ and I've been using HH's jar of joe on my scalp and the soft and creamy black coffee on my edges.


----------



## lovelycurls (Mar 29, 2013)

Final rinse after deep treatment with

Peppermint tea
Classic black tea
ACV

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Minty (Mar 29, 2013)

Guess who's back! What's up ladies. Much to catch up on, but I'm BSL now and still transitioning.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 30, 2013)

Henna day before yesterday and followed with Dabur egg protein DC. Spritzed with oolong mix before twisting tonight after cowash. Dern. Forgot to rinse but did that with the last DC on Monday anyway. Will repeat Sunday.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## jprayze (Mar 30, 2013)

Checking in!  Not currently brewing but I am using a SSI leave in with chamomile.  When I run out I will make my own tea blend to refill the spray bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 30, 2013)

Used a Cup of Columbian Coffee under my DC'er.

Also doing an ACV Rinse and using my Tea Blend as a Leave-In.

Will massage in Bear Fruit Hair's Espresso Hair Creme  after my hair dries

Brewing Oolong & Saw Palmetto for next wash day.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 31, 2013)

Used a blend of Marshmallow, Black, and Horsetail under my DC. 
Finished my wash with Hairveda pH Rinse


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 1, 2013)

Tea rinsed with Njoi and ACV rinsed with Hairveda


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2013)

Just used a Fresh Cup of Columbian Coffee under my DC'er.  Will also do an ACV Rinse.

And a Black Tea Rinse w/a shot of Saw Palmetto.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 1, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Tea rinsed with Njoi and ACV rinsed with Hairveda



Hairveda's ACV rinse has helped my hair feel soft and smooth this AM. And it smells good! I love this I just have to make sure I rinse really well because I was combing out a lot of black flakes last night (rushing cuz it was getting late )


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2013)

@Babygrowth

None of the extras never come through my Tip. Are you sure the top was on tight? 

The Herbally stuff should never come out or through the tip. 

You gotta point that tip and make parts with the tip to your scalp/hair & massage. 

You can't try to release more than wants to come out or you will end up with flakes/stems etc......(I've done it)

You know that's one of my ultimate staples.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 1, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Babygrowth
> 
> None of the extras never come through my Tip. Are you sure the top was on tight?
> 
> ...



Maybe I was squeezing to hard  but I thought it was supposed to do that. I love it so I will continue to use it. Thanks for the tip IDareT'sHair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2013)

Babygrowth

Um..Yeah..You gotta get that tip where you want it.  If you try to make too much come out, you'll end up with herbs & stems.

Good Stuff tho'.  And you'll always have an inch/inch & a half left in the bottle.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 1, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> I havn't done a tea rinse in a week and a half. I need to get on that. I did, however, do a  ACV rinse tuesday night and it turned out better this time...and no smell!



The first combo of teas I tried in a tea rinse seemed to give me protein overload. I have been researching and will try each herb seperately. First nettle, then dandelion, then ginger on different wash days and pay close attention to how my hair likes them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2013)

mshoneyfly

That's a Great idea Ms. HF.  It's best to do it that way.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ahhh man!!!  Just remembered that I was suppose to brew some tea for tonight's wash...I'm all out


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 1, 2013)

I know I havent posted in a while but here goes:

Last wednesday didmy 2nd henna gloss after prepooing and chalating with ORS creamy aloe poo. For my gloss I mixed 1 tspn hennasooq henna (leftover), 4 tbls Nupur Mehendi and some hibiscus powder.  Also used a little sugar and 2 caps lemon juice to mix. 

I love the color results!  It covered all my greys and gave me a nice dark burgundy tint. It reminds me of the color rinses I used to get when I was young. Did I mention the strength, softness and shine??  Gorgeous and sooo bouncy 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 2, 2013)

Tea rinsed today on dry hair with hibiscus, horsetail, marshmallow root, chamomile and oolong. My hair prefers tea rinses this way so from here on out I will do it on dry, "dirty" hair 3x week probably under my DCer or before I cowash. I'm still rinsing with coconut milk but I save it for my shampoo wash days... Nix08 you use coconut milk every wash right? Do you ever worry about moisture overload or protein overload since its known for both moisture and protein? I want to use it every wash (3x week) but I'm scared! Lol...

ETA: also doing avj spritzes instead of rinsing


----------



## Bajanmum (Apr 3, 2013)

I've neglected my hair recently, but I've got back my mojo. Last night I sprayed my hair with my tea hair growth formula...though I can't remember what's in it, now. Definitely hibiscus cos my mix is bright red. LOL.


----------



## Inspiired (Apr 3, 2013)

I love AVJ, it's one of my staples.

Good luck & happy hair growth.


----------



## ronie (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks but i do not use aloe vera anything.


----------



## Solila (Apr 3, 2013)

yes! Me! I want! LOL


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 3, 2013)

The last 2 washes I've skipped my final leave in rinse and my hair hasn't suffered....can you tell I'm getting a little hair lazy


----------



## Ltown (Apr 3, 2013)

Inspiired, this is ironic i've been on youtube/web looking to use my aloevera for facial cleanse. I do a tea spiritz with aloe sometime.


----------



## yodie (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks. I don't really use aloe vera for my hair. Not sure how to use it and for what purpose.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 3, 2013)

Honestly I get irritated by such. Why was I mentioned? 

Plus hasn't this competition going on for a while now?....If I remember correctly from when it seemed like every.single.thread was spammed with the info.

Next time you can skip me. Thanks.

Anyways I made my usual moisturising hair tea this on monday - irish moss/slippery elm/marshmallow root/burdock root/blue malva. As usual slip galore! Love this stuff


----------



## Bajanmum (Apr 3, 2013)

Woah...Far out! Weird double post.


----------



## Bajanmum (Apr 3, 2013)

Me and my hair are allergic to AVJ, but thanks anyway.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 3, 2013)

I appreciate the AVJ reminder. Now that the weather is getting warmer, I should start using it in my rinses and spritz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2013)

bajandoc86

Um..Yeah..I agree.  Start your own thread.

Not only is the Pic way too big, it's sort of rude.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 3, 2013)

Gah! Big frizzy poof today. 

Last week I tried acv for the first time in a tea/oil rinse. My twist outs were smooth.

Washed last night and forgot the tea and acv. So this is what I get.

Acv will now be a regular player  in my rinses.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## hair4romheaven (Apr 3, 2013)

bajandoc86 said:


> Honestly I get irritated by such. Why was I mentioned?
> 
> Plus hasn't this competition going on for a while now?....If I remember correctly from when it seemed like every.single.thread was spammed with the info.
> 
> ...



Inspiired *I completely agree with all of this. Remove me from your "list" in the future. You did the same thing trying to get votes for something else. Please stop and your siggy is not only huge but rather obnoxious. 
My apologies if I'm offending anyone but let's stop this right here right now.
Thx
*


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 3, 2013)

hair4romheaven said:


> @Inspiired *I completely agree with all of this. Remove me from your "list" in the future. You did the same thing trying to get votes for something else. Please stop and your siggy is not only huge but rather obnoxious. *
> *My apologies if I'm offending anyone but let's stop this right here right now.*
> *Thx*


Really gotta agree here.  I usualy like relevant mentions but this type is like spam and advertisements. It. Is. Obnoxious.

Plus my hair hates all things aloe.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 3, 2013)

Wait am I the only one pissed that I didn't get tagged?!? LOLOL!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2013)

I didn't get tagged either, but it is annoying and an interruption to posters that are seeking valid information.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 3, 2013)

Babygrowth sorry just got your tag...I do use it with every wash and I still do a strand test regularly and I find myself in balance each time.   I use it with tea and coffee too so I have a pretty good balance going on.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 3, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Babygrowth sorry just got your tag...I do use it with every wash and I still do a strand test regularly and I find myself in balance each time.   I use it with tea and coffee too so I have a pretty good balance going on.



Lol Nix08. No worries! I will try a strand test then. I really want to use it every wash. Thanks hun!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2013)

Steeping Nettle for tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2013)

I Found This _*Growth Recipe*_ (Tea) On-Line:

Nettle
Burdock
Green
Oatstraw
Ginger Root
Dandelion
Rose Petals 
Hibiscus
Horsetail

Not sure I'll make it, but wanted to Share It


----------



## Lita (Apr 4, 2013)

Dampen hair with warm water,BF desert moisturizer,Heritage Jar Of Joe & Rice bran to seal..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Jobwright (Apr 4, 2013)

Brewing oolong, nettle, burdock and marshmallow root to make a braid spray for my kinky twists. I am really gonna care for my hair while in these twists. I had a terrible setback last year when I went on a complete hair vacation while in micros. That experience is what led me to find LHCF. I learned my lessons though...never again will I get micros, I must moisturize and seal daily while in extensions and take the braids down myself with conditioner and wash my braids at least every 2 weeks, saturating my scalp with water in between washes and cowashes. Still trying to decide what I will seal with. Maybe olive oil, not sure because I need the oil to be nice to my hair, not make it dry and lock/knot up. When not in extensions, coconut oil is my favorite, argon being my second favorite for softness, but since coconut oil solidifies, I'm concerned it may make the dreaded buildup at my roots and argon oil is so strong smelling and expensive. IDK. Maybe I am over thinking it. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2013)

Jobwright

Grapeseed is very light.  You should try that.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 4, 2013)

Poured the same tea mix from last time on my dry hair. Will sit with it in for 1hr then cowash!


----------



## lovelycurls (Apr 5, 2013)

Brewed some nettle leaf tea, used after hair and scalp cleansing before dc treatment.   Will use remaining for a final rinse with acv after dc.


----------



## Bublin (Apr 5, 2013)

I rinsed with Nettle for the first time.  Ughhh I thought I gave it enough time to cool down so I had to add distilled water to it to cool it down.  Applied my dc on top and I'm now sitting under the hood dryer.
Hoping this cuts down the shedding.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm doing my first successful stretch to 16-18 weeks and coconut milk had been the main thing that has helped this stretch BUT stretching makes me hair lazy I find. I can't wait to relax and get into my brews again


----------



## hnntrr (Apr 5, 2013)

Uhg I havnt done a tea rinse in forever. Promising myself I will do a good long yummy tea rinse soon as these twists come out.


----------



## Bublin (Apr 5, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> bajandoc86
> 
> Um..Yeah..I agree.  Start your own thread.
> 
> Not only is the Pic way too big, it's sort of rude.



Sorry to re hash this but i'm just reading it all.  Now....if her siggy is rude/offensive/obnoxious then i'm wondering what the heck you all think of that siggy with a girl digging her knickers out of her backside......


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2013)

Bublin

Girl......  You already know

Well, here's the thing, I don't think that Young Lady is part of this Challenge, yet, she Tagged a bunch of people about some Give Away (or whatever it was) and by reading several posts, she has Hi-Jacked several other threads and did the same thing.  

So, that was the point of my post.

If you are having a Contest or Give Away etc...Start a Thread about it and don't disrupt a Challenge that's in progress with a "Random"


----------



## Bublin (Apr 5, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Bublin
> 
> Girl......  You already know
> 
> ...



 Dun know!!!
Totally get what you're saying


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2013)

@Bublin

Girl...That's just Nas'Tay


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Apr 5, 2013)

Although I've been MIA for almost a year, I appreciate you adding me to this challenge! IDareT'sHair 

As for my stash, I need to use what I already have.  With that said: 

Teas:

Horsetail
German Chamomile
Sage
Red Rose Petals
Hibiscus
Marshmallow Root
Nettle
Linden Flowers
Lavender
Peppermint
Rosemary

Ayurveda:

Amla powder/oil
Arititha
Brahmi oil
Shikakai powder and oil
Neem
Maki
Henna

ACV:
I will attempt to use ACV rinses at least once a month to get rid of build up

Coffee:
Ive never tried coffee rinses.  I need to do a little more research before I incorporate this one.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 5, 2013)

So I'm going to rework my brews because I don't need a final rinse/leave in brew when I use coconut milk.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 5, 2013)

I realized the reason why my homemade mixes weren't working for me once I got the right type of teas was I wasn't using enough water... this mix I used like 6 tea bags with maybe 24 oz water and my hair loves it! Before I would stuff 6 tea bags in 8oz of water  not for me!

Also I bought a nozzle applicator to apply my coconut milk to make sure I get my newgrowth real good! Idk why I didn't think of it before. Coconut milk prepoo mixes are just to messy.

So now I tea rinse on dry hair, coconut milk mid wash rinse, and final rinse with acv or final spritz with avj...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2013)

Will Brew a nice Pot of Horsetail for next wash day and will use a Cup a Columbian Coffee under my DC'er.


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 7, 2013)

I think I might try coffee under my DC if I don't decide to use tea.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 7, 2013)

Anyone use rosewater in their reggi?

I just bought some and trying to vary my regimen a little bit (getting bored too). I'm not dropping teas-never!-just experimenting.

So far so good, though it causes a little itch on my scalp, however, it's also been 5 days since I washed, so IDK. My hair feels nice and soft, tho...


----------



## Jobwright (Apr 7, 2013)

iAds a mix on Thursday morning and put in my spray bottle. How long so you think it will last without being refrigerated?


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 7, 2013)

Added had a tsp of powder SAA to my 'latte' rinse (coffee,  cocount milk,  tea) and it was good


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 7, 2013)

I have half a day of housework ahead so it's the perfect day for the following routine:

Henna. Wish I had some hibiscus to make it darker, but whatever. I love how my hair loves it.

After henna, it's tea time w/oolong, burdock and nettle and ceramide oils (sunflower and grapeseed) under DC. If she is feel stiff-ish the DC will be  AO blue camomile. If she still feels too soft, I will use Aphogee 2min.

After DCing, I will follow-up with an ACV rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 7, 2013)

*THIS SHOP SELLS A LOT OF LOOSE FLOWERS & HERBS PERFECT FOR BREWS/BLENDS*

*Check It Out*

http://www.etsy.com/shop/hairbycreation?ref=br_feed_44


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Apr 7, 2013)

Checking in with my ACV rinse concoction in my head as I type.  Today I went through my cabinets and found:

Sweet Almond Oil
Avocado Oil
Walnut Oil

So I got to thinking and came up with a recipe for a nice hair oil.  So I mixed:

Olive Oil
Castor Oil
Almond Oil
Avocado Oil
Vitamin E Oil
Jojoba Oil
Lemon Essential Oil

I will use this lovely concoction for my hair and body.  Can't wait to try it!

The other thing I did was mix up a nice whipped shea butter concoction, which consisted of:

Shea Butter
Olive Oil
Castor Oil
Jojoba Oil
Vitamin E
Bergamot EO
Sweet Orange EO
Lemon EO
Grapefruit EO

It's so fluffy and light!  I can't wait to use it!


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 7, 2013)

Tonight I tea and coconut milk rinsed and am DCing with MD coffee and kokum DC'er. Will also do a final hairveda acv rinse...


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 7, 2013)

Friday night I spritzed some Shi Naturals Tea under my DC.
Followed everything up with a final rinse of Hairveda pH rinse.


----------



## lovelycurls (Apr 7, 2013)

Brewed some
Nettle leaf tea, sage, catnip,  kelp granules.....added some lavender e.o , to be used for weekly spirtz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2013)

Will use Columbian Coffee under my DC'er

Doing an ACV Rinse after Steaming

Finishing up with a Refreshing Peppermint Tea Rinse with my Leave-In

May use BFH Espresso Hair Creme after it dries


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 9, 2013)

Ok, so between the rose tea experiments and the rosewater, my hair is telling me to stop with the roses already  even the rosewater makes it feel a little dry after  a while.

Back to the same 'ole tea spritz tonight!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2013)

@DarkJoy

I bought those Rose Petals because of you.....

Maybe I should mix them with my Blue Malva, Calendua & Hibiscus Flowers.

How were you using the dried Rose Petals?

I got a really nice Loose Blend from @curlyhersheygirl. Maybe I'll put a few in that blend.

*I don't want 'dry'


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 9, 2013)

Ohh nooo IDareT'sHair! I think as a leave in it's too drying for *me*. However if used during or before the washing process it is a nice addition. But remember, I have fine and porous hair so it might work better for coarser stranded ladies. Still testing it out on my DD's course hair.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 9, 2013)

I'd also like to add, it kept me from getting sick ALL WINTER. Not even a damn sniffle.

Rose petals are better to drink--remember one cup is equivalent in Vitamin C to 80 oranges!! So that is rather acidic for the hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2013)

DarkJoy

Thank you for those Great Tips! 

I will keep all of them in mind whenever I decide to use them.

I may try them in a flower bomb with the Loose Blue Malva, Calendua, Hibiscis and Chamomile and maybe sprinkle a few in that blend I got from Ms. Curly.

I will proceed with Caution.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2013)

My Peppermint Tea Rinse was very Cooling.  This will make a nice Rinse for Summer.  

It will make a Great Tea Rinse on the Hot Days Ahead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2013)

Ended up using HH's Jar of Joe after my Hair Dried


----------



## tiffers (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm joining! 

Bought some rooibos tea to experiment with and used it today under my DC. I haven't even rinsed it out yet, and I'm in love. 

I have now made it my life's mission to buy every tea in the world. 

So far my stash just consists of rooibos tea, HH Jar of Joe, HH Black Coffee and Marie Dean Coffee & Kokum dc. I see lots of teas in my immediate future *goes to etsy and fills my cart*


----------



## Bajanmum (Apr 10, 2013)

Washing my hurr tonight. I'm brewing Oolong, hibiscus, and burdock tea for tonight. I might throw in some coffee from this morning if there is any leftovers.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 10, 2013)

^^I love instant addicts!  tiffers!

Spritzed with my beloved oolong, burdock and nettle... prolly should make a fresh bottle


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 10, 2013)

Forgot to brew tea for yesterday but I did seal with jar of joe. I'm going to stop the avj spritzes. I need to mix it with something moisturizing or else it dries my hair out.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 10, 2013)

I did a cassia, amla gloss last night to get back some of my texture. The henna, done 1 week after my texturizer made my fine hair bone straight. I added some clove powder, olive oil, jojoba oil and honey. It was really runny but it felt so good going into my scalp. There were a lot of tiny rocks too but I managed to get them all out. 

I did follow with shea moisture masque with heat but my hair still felt dry.  I finally got the softness back using the moisture retention poo and restorative conditioner.  Overall I love the results!! Cant wait to do my next treatment.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2013)

tiffers said:


> I'm joining!
> 
> Bought some rooibos tea to experiment with and used it today under my DC. I haven't even rinsed it out yet, and I'm in love.
> 
> ...



tiffers

It's Soooo Addicting

Go to Vitacost & Search Alvita Tea.  Great Inexpensive Teas for Tea Rinsing & Lots of Variety  $4.95 Flat Shipping.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 10, 2013)

IDareT'sHair Ooh, thanks, T! 

Has anyone used Mountain Rose Herbs? I've been on that site, adding a billion and two herbs and teas to my cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2013)

tiffers

I've made a purchase or two from Mountain Rose but it wasn't for Tea.  

Do a Vitacost Alvita Tea Mock Cart too.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 10, 2013)

tiffers said:


> IDareT'sHair Ooh, thanks, T!
> 
> Has anyone used Mountain Rose Herbs? I've been on that site, adding a billion and two herbs and teas to my cart.



I haven't bought anything yet but they have practically every herb and tea Ive searched for.  The prices are pretty good too!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Apr 11, 2013)

How often are you ladies doing your ACV rinses?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 11, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> I have half a day of housework ahead so it's the perfect day for the following routine:
> 
> Henna. Wish I had some hibiscus to make it darker, but whatever. I love how my hair loves it.
> 
> ...



I have been afraid to do a protein right after ayurvedic powder treatments. I usually wait till the following week. How did this session go?  Did you end up using a protein or moisture dc?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 11, 2013)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> How often are you ladies doing your ACV rinses?



2x week at the most!


----------



## Bajanmum (Apr 11, 2013)

Now lets see if I can remember what I put in my tea for steaming with last night. I just pick up whatever is nearest to hand.

Hmm! Hibiscus, Oolong, rose petals, burdock root, a little marshmallow root, nettles, and that's all I think. I'll update you if i remember any more.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 11, 2013)

Today I will be using IPN tealightful hair quencher under my MD coffee DC and then a final acv rinse with hairveda...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2013)

Massaged in Jar Of Joe


----------



## Jobwright (Apr 11, 2013)

I have been spraying my braids and scalp twice daily and sealing with olive oil for a week and a half now.  I truly hope this cuts the shedding down tremendously so when I take these braids out, I don't have any problems.  My spray consists of 1 cup of water with 1 Oolong tea bag, a heaping tsp of nettle, marshmallow and burdock.  I just added 1 black tea blag to my spray for this weekend.  Hope this works!!!  It was perfect for under my DC when my hair was loose...


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 11, 2013)

Okay so If Im gonna tea rinse, I have to watch it with the protein in my other products for that wash. Do y'all find that to be the case?

Do your poos, conditioners and leave-ins have protein when you're using tea as a final rinse?

What products do you suggest for use with a tea rinse?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tiffers (Apr 11, 2013)

Sprayed my hair down with Soultanicals Hair Sorrell.  This is truly, hands down, the best spray moisturizer I've ever used. Complete awesomesauce.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Apr 11, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> 2x week at the most!



Babygrowth, Thanks for replying to my post. I was wanting to do another rinse, but I don't want to over do it and cause any damage.

Are you doing 3 parts water to 1 part ACV?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2013)

tiffers said:


> *Sprayed my hair down with Soultanicals Hair Sorrell.  This is truly, hands down, the best spray moisturizer I've ever used.* Complete awesomesauce.


 
tiffers

That is saying a lot!  I know you love Oyin J&B so.....

I heard it was really good.  I got that & the Wrappers Delight.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 11, 2013)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Babygrowth, Thanks for replying to my post. I was wanting to do another rinse, but I don't want to over do it and cause any damage.
> 
> Are you doing 3 parts water to 1 part ACV?



I had to buy a pre-made mix because I couldn't get it right... sorry I'm no help with that.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 11, 2013)

IDareT'sHair Yeah, Juices & Berries ain't got nothin on this here Hair Sorrell. It's fantastic.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 12, 2013)

Tomorrow it's gonna be the oolong and oil rinse/DC.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 12, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> I have been afraid to do a protein right after ayurvedic powder treatments. I usually wait till the following week. How did this session go?  Did you end up using a protein or moisture dc?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


@mshoneyfly--it went great!!!! No issues with the Aphogee after the henna. My hair is always soft after henna anyway as I only use water to make the paste now. I will do that reggi every 2 weeks or so until I put it in a long term PS, which will be next month, probably.

ETA: After the APhogee I followed with AO blue camomile.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 12, 2013)

Doing an overnight HOT/prepoo with HQS coco lime oil on top of AVJ


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 13, 2013)

This morning:

Cup of Columbian Coffee under my Deep Conditioner
Tea Rinse with Horsetail & Nettle
ACV Rinse with Hairveda's Phinising Rinse
Afroveda's Rice Bran Oil (Ayurvedic)

Will use Hairitage Hydrations Jar Of Joe Coffee Hair Creme


----------



## tiffers (Apr 13, 2013)

Today was "hair day" for all of the girls in the house and it was the first time I used tea in dd's hair.

So I was spraying rooibos tea in my nine year old's hair, when she asked me what I was using (she always likes to know what I'm using and how I'm using it)

DD: What are you using now?
Me: Tea.
DD: TEA?!
Me: Yep, different teas do different things for hair. This kind of tea, rooibos tea, helps moisturize your hair and makes it shiny.
DD: Oh, okay... you know what?
Me: What?
DD: When I'm an adult an get married and have a daughter, I'm gonna keep her hair soft and healthy. I'm gonna moisturize it and wash it and put it in cute twists and... *giggles* I'm gonna... *giggles* spray her hair with fruit punch and sweet tea. 
Me: Girl, hush


----------



## lovelycurls (Apr 13, 2013)

Final rinse after dc with
Hibiscus flowers
Roobios tea
Fennel powder
Lavender flowers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 13, 2013)

tiffers 

:scratchchSweet Tea & Fruit Punch Huh....Sounds like our next  Challenge


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 14, 2013)

I did a black tea rinse yesterday underneath my DC.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 14, 2013)

I did a pre-poo treatment with a mixture of avj/water, TJ tea tree tingle conditioner and hempseed/cocoveda oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2013)

Used Jar of Joe


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2013)

Massaged in a little Jar Of Joe again this Merning


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 15, 2013)

I used Njoi's henna gloss over night. Mixed with her herbal hair rinse. Also has ayurvedic herbs like brahmi, and amla... can't wait to see how my hair feels after I rinse in a few...


----------



## tiffers (Apr 15, 2013)

Babygrowth she sells products? Where's the lank?


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 15, 2013)

tiffers said:


> Babygrowth she sells products? Where's the lank?



Its Njoi creations. An etsy store but a different Njoi not Njoy! Lol... you may have to message her for it. tiffers


----------



## tiffers (Apr 15, 2013)

Babygrowth Whoops!  I'm running on three hours of sleep. Carry on.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 15, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I used Njoi's henna gloss over night. Mixed with her herbal hair rinse. Also has ayurvedic herbs like brahmi, and amla... can't wait to see how my hair feels after I rinse in a few...



This is definiely a keeper! Forgot to do my ACV rinse but will do one for sure on Wednesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2013)

Used a Cup of Columbian Coffee under SD's Shea What Duex.

Used Hairveda's Roobis Red Tea Conditioner to Cowash with and HV's ACV Rinse as a final after Steaming.

Did a Peppermint Tea with my Leave-In. Right now I'm using HTN's Follicle Booster as my Leave-In & Detangler


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 16, 2013)

Anyone ever use rose hips?

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2013)

Saludable84

I have a box of Rose Hips Tea.  Haven't used it yet.  

I also have several products that contain Rose Hips *can't think of what they are tho'*


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Apr 17, 2013)

Ladies, I.AM.IN.LOVE!

I finally broke down and ordered the Terressentials mud wash (Left Coast Lemon).  I'm going through the detox stages right now.  My hair feels wonderful!  I've been following up the washes with a tea spritzer I made from:

Horsetail
Nettle
Linden Flower
Lavender
Bergamot (EO)

It's FABULOUS!!!  I've also been using my oil concoction to seal.  I don't even recognize my naughty knots.  My hair is actually trying to behave itself.


----------



## Lita (Apr 17, 2013)

Applied heritage Marshmellow,heritage Jar of Joe on length..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 17, 2013)

Sitting under the steamer, doing a HOT with Hairitage Soft & Creamy Black Coffee.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2013)

Using N'Joi CreationS Sweet Coconut w/Acai.  tiffers it has Acai Berries and Hibiscus.  I know you've been lovin' Hibiscus-y stuff lately.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 17, 2013)

IDareT'sHair It's already in my etsy cart, just waiting for a sale  How is it? Is it as good as I've dreamed it is?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2013)

tiffers

Very, very Nice!  It's probably one of the best smelling products I own.  Makes me wanna

I had been saving it.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 17, 2013)

That smiley makes me chuckle every time I see it.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 17, 2013)

I used Njois herbal rinse tonight. Will ACV rinse later and probably use jar of joe as the B in my LOCB...


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 17, 2013)

Anyone use lavendar flowers in their leave-in spritzes?

Tonight, making a batch of leave-in spritz: oolong, nettle, burdock (as usual).

I'm soooo tempted to add something new--like the lav. I use it in my rinse mix occasionally but not to leave-in and my hair is soooo sensitive to products that dont get rinsed out. Guess I could just try it for a few days and see...


----------



## Lita (Apr 17, 2013)

tiffers said:


> Sitting under the steamer, doing a HOT with Hairitage Soft & Creamy Black Coffee.



tiffers About to rub some Black Coffee on my scalp..Love how it feels..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm doing an ayurvedic treatment now using amla powder and Sukesh Ayurveda from HennaSooq mixed with aloe vera juice and cocoveda oil.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 17, 2013)

Been MIA but I've been using my teas. Finally purchased beer! Yes, finally.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2013)

divachyk  Welcome Back Ms. D!  Give us an update on the Beer Rx (after you test it out).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2013)

Will Steam with Columbian Coffee and Claudie's Renew Protein

ETA Will use Hairveda's ACV Rinse and follow up with: Saw Palmetto Tea with my Leave-In


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 19, 2013)

Prepooing with brahmi oil and doing a henna hibiscus gloss mixed with avj, raw honey, safflower oil, olive oil and eden body works jojoba monoi dc


----------



## Lita (Apr 19, 2013)

Applied heritage Marshmellow,heritage black coffee & sealed with rice bran oil..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2013)

Did a small Alvita Tea Haul (Vitacost) I got:
Saw Palmetto - back up *staple Tea*
Horsetail -back up *staple tea*
Rosemary back up *staple tea*

Also got some new ones:
Sage
Blueberry Leaf
Hyssop (don't ask me why)


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 19, 2013)

Massaged in some Tealightful Shine.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 20, 2013)

Starting off wash day with SM PM.
Next it's the Ayurvedic Powders for 20min:
Shikakai
Neem
Tulsi--I found out this is only holy basil leaves. good for flaky scalp
 All with rosemary and Lavender EO.

I will rinse that out with oolong, burdock, nettle

DC on top with AO Blue Camomile

ACV rinse. 

Seal and flat twist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2013)

DarkJoy

Nice Regi for today!


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 20, 2013)

^^thanks! Chillin with the powders on now. This is the henna substitute. Too busy for 3hr treatments this weekend.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 20, 2013)

Today I tea rinsed with IPN under my honey prepoo and final rinsed with Hairveda ACV rinse. Saving my coconut milk... I haven't had the need for it lately...


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 20, 2013)

I used Aloe My Hair leave in this morning to moisturize hair this morning.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 20, 2013)

Spritzed on a tea rinse and let it sit under my DC


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow,  that reggi was amazing! My hair is so clean and happy now! My scalp feels amazing--the tulsi (holy basil powder) is a keeper!



DarkJoy said:


> Starting off wash day with SM PM.
> Next it's the Ayurvedic Powders for 20min:
> Shikakai
> Neem
> ...


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 21, 2013)

Brewing some organic black tea to make a spritz with!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 22, 2013)

Prepoo'd Friday and Saturday w/ Amla & Brahami oil. Yesterday I did a tea rinse with Catnip, Oatstraw, and Slippery Elm Bark.


----------



## laylaaa (Apr 22, 2013)

Moisturised and sealed with aloe. Off to the grocer's tomorrow to pick up fresh rosemary to steep because I'm starting to shed way more than usual and rosemary had me shedding, like, 1 hair a day... if that. Hopefully it's just part of the growth cycle just before my summer spurt. *fingers crossed*


I'm not sure if I should try the nettle tea I have laying around first though... anyone use nettle?


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 22, 2013)

love nettle Laylaa. Matter of fact, I have it in my leave-in spritz. Been using it for over 8 months. It keeps those sheds and breaks down as well as a healthier feeling scalp.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 22, 2013)

Sprayed hair down with rooibos tea, topped with NaturelleGrow's Intense DC, and am now sitting under the steamer. I'll be under for an hour.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi ladies!

Still tea rinsing, used black tea and brown betty tea.


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 22, 2013)

I ended up brewing some organic red tea for a spritz but I'm not sure what to add to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm Steeping a pot of Black Tea for my Rinse tomorrow. Will also use a Cup of Columbian under my DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2013)

Will use my Columbian Coffee under my DC'er.  Will do an Black Tea Rinse and use some Hairitage Creamy Black Coffee after it dries


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 23, 2013)

Used IPN tea quencher under my DC on clean hair. I like it better after washing/cowashing vs using on dry hair than applying DC'er...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2013)

I'll either Brew another pot of Black or a Pot of Flowers for Friday.  

I may save my Flowers for when it really heats up outside.

Rose Petals
Hibiscus
Blue Malva
Chamomile

I have a few more....and maybe add Mint to the mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2013)

tiffers

That Creamy Black Coffee is very interesting.  Hmp.  

I don't know what I think about it.  I used it for the first time tonight.

Super Great Ingredients.  But I think the smell may get on my nerves a bit.

I see you made yours out of a Steam Rx. 

I thought I wanted an 8 ounce bottle, but if I got 8 ounces of anything, it would still be Jar Of Joe.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 23, 2013)

IDareT'sHair Girl yes, JoJ is everythang. I love it. The Black Coffee worked awesome as a steam treatment. Not sure if I'd repurchase though.

How did you use it? To seal? It definitely doesn't smell as good as JoJ.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2013)

Use a dab of Hairitage's Creamy Black Coffee before tying my hair up tonight.

@tiffers I am using it on dry hair. 

IA:  J o J is the business.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Ladies, 

I'm still spritzing every night with:

Horsetail
Lavender
Nettle
Linden Flower
Rose Hip
Lime EO
Bergamot EO

I'm LOVING it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2013)

Ms_CoCo37

Very Nice Blend you got there Ms. Lady!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Apr 24, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ms_CoCo37
> 
> Very Nice Blend you got there Ms. Lady!



IDareT'sHair, I LOVE IT!  It smells good enough to eat, and my hair seems to be enjoying it.

I'm just trying to be like you and tiffers when I grow up.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 25, 2013)

Spritzed. Think Im gonna remove the lavender flowers. My hair is complaining a little. She likes it old school with just nettle, oolong and burdock as her leave in. Gonna hand the lav version over to dd.

 My hair is such a picky b+++h.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2013)

Using Bear Fruit Hair's Espresso Hair Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2013)

My Teas came today:

Blueberry Leaf *new, never tried*
Horsetail
Sage *new never tried*
Rosemary
Burdock


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 25, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, where did you get the teas from?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2013)

Rozlewis 

Go to Vitacost.com and put in Alvita Tea ---- they have really nice Tea for Tea Rinsing

And they have $4.99 Shipping.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 25, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, ok thanks. I have purchased castile soap from them before but never teas. Thanks!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2013)

Rozlewis

They have Great Teas for a Good Price.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 25, 2013)

Doing a HOT under the steamer now with Hairitage Black Coffee


----------



## Aggie (Apr 25, 2013)

I did a kalpi tone cowash this morning and I still like this powder. Too bad they don't make it anymore. I only have a few of them left and will be sad when they're all done.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 26, 2013)

Okay!! I mixed my henna before I left for work this morning. All I have to do is add my conditioner, honey, hibiscus, oils and maybe moringa powder.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2013)

Used a Cup of Columbian Cofffee under my Enso DC'er. 

Did a Tea Rinse with: 
Rosemary 
Burdock 
Nettle

Will use Pomade Shop's Growth Fundamentals Coffee Pomade after it dries


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2013)

Massaging in: Coffee Pomade from the Pomade Shop


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 27, 2013)

Two words:

*Cocoa Henna!*

So sick of the bright red/copper tones, esp on my greys  Briefly read that cocoa will tame the red a bit and bring it down to brown. So, I mixed:

~1/4C Henna
2tsp unsweetened cocoa powder (Hersheys in this case)
1 tsp Tulsi powder (holy basil for my scalp)
bottled water

I didn't leave it on long-2.5 hours with 30 min under heat cap. It worked!!!! I can tell my hair needed more time as the grey new growth was barely covered--but at least it wasnt bright copper. My hair came out soft and moisturized and is still so 3 days later. Next application I'll leave it on for 4+hours for better grey coverage.

In the short haul, I'll keep letting the cocoa build up on the strands to make my hair a chocolatey-red until I can get to the local Indian Town for Indigo (wanna go black).

*Caution: Beware that cocoa is alkaline so will open the cuticles--follow with ACV for porous hair!*


----------



## lovelycurls (Apr 27, 2013)

Brewed 

Horsetail 
Sage
Rosehips
Earl grey 
Will be used for final rinse after henna gloss treatment.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 27, 2013)

Bought a coffee grinder to make my herbs into powder form. I like em better that way. Spent the morning grinding nettle, dandelion, fenugreek and ginger. I still saved some for tea rinsing though. 

What herbs are good to mix with fenugreek?  And what about nettle?


----------



## D.Lisha (Apr 27, 2013)

Stupid question:--> Where is everyone storing their tea after use?
For example, last weekend I did my FIRST black tea rinse and poured the tea into a spray bottle then spritzed it on my scalp before rinsing it out. 
Since this is my first experience with tea I was unsure of where to store the access so I threw it in the fridge lol.
Is this what everyone else is doing? Or is it not recommended to preserve the tea after initial use?


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 27, 2013)

D.Lisha said:


> Stupid question:--> Where is everyone storing their tea after use?
> For example, last weekend I did my FIRST black tea rinse and poured the tea into a spray bottle then spritzed it on my scalp before rinsing it out.
> Since this is my first experience with tea I was unsure of where to store the access so I threw it in the fridge lol.
> Is this what everyone else is doing? Or is it not recommended to preserve the tea after initial use?



Fridge works.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 27, 2013)

IPN tea rinse under my DC...


----------



## divachyk (Apr 28, 2013)

I have been making a gallon of tea each time I steep and it is very lasting and quite convenient having tea readily available when I want to rinse. I'm steeping marshmallow, moringa, burdock, red, slippery elm, green and a few others for my next batch.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 28, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk  Welcome Back Ms. D!  Give us an update on the Beer Rx (after you test it out).





Lita said:


> tiffers About to rub some Black Coffee on my scalp..Love how it feels..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita - I've been away for a minute so I apologize if this was discussed but how does the Black Coffee compare to Jar of Joe. I love everything about Joe.  Softens ng and smells great. 

IDareT'sHair, I'll be sure to report back and thanks for welcoming me back.


----------



## D.Lisha (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks DarkJoy 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 28, 2013)

sprayed flat twists with burdock/oolong/nettle leave in


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 28, 2013)

Brewed my leave in blend.  I think instead of 3 blends I'll make 2 and use my dc blend in my rinse blend...ahhhh..scratch that..... I'm not changing anything. ..my hair is doing so well i'm not going to chance it. I'll brew my dc blend today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2013)

@divachyk 

The Black Coffee is a Creamy like the Horsetail, Green Tea, and Macadamia Creamies. 

It smells a little like Silk Dreams Mocha Bling. Kinda like that Latte/Maple-y thing going on.

As of today, for me, between the two Jar Of Joe will always be #1


----------



## justhavingfun (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello

New member here.  I know it's far into the challenge but I was wondering if I could join you all? I am currently using ayurvedic powders and right now the only teas I have are black, green, chamomile and peppermint teas.  I plan to go to The Vitamin Shoppe later this week to get Hibiscus, Saw Palmetto, Burdock Root, Catnip and Horsetail teas.  I love tea. I drink it daily.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2013)

justhavingfun said:


> Hello
> 
> *New member here. I know it's far into the challenge but I was wondering if I could join you all? *I am currently using ayurvedic powders and right now *the only teas I have are black, green, chamomile and peppermint teas.* I plan to go to The Vitamin Shoppe later this week to get *Hibiscus, Saw Palmetto, Burdock Root, Catnip and Horsetail teas.* I love tea. I drink it daily.


 
justhavingfun

Sure! Welcome:welcome3:

Just Jump right in Start postin' and start havin fun!


----------



## justhavingfun (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks IDareT'sHair

I just applied a mix if Shikakai, Amla and Neem powders to my hair.  Then after I rinse it out I will add a tea rinse I made (black and chamomile teas) to my hair with my deep conditioner on top and sit under dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2013)

justhavingfun

Enjoy Lady!

:blowkiss:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2013)

Using The Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm doing a black tea rinse underneath my DC today.


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 28, 2013)

just bought another bottle of Braggs ACV(dh keeps drinking it) ill be doing a rinse with it later today


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 28, 2013)

I forgot to mention that I've been using Hairveda pHinishing rinse weekly. Sometimes 2x weekly but this stuff is awesome!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 28, 2013)

I cooked up Njoi Herbal tea blend and spritzed it on under my DC.


----------



## Lita (Apr 28, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Lita - I've been away for a minute so I apologize if this was discussed but how does the Black Coffee compare to Jar of Joe. I love everything about Joe.  Softens ng and smells great.
> 
> IDareT'sHair, I'll be sure to report back and thanks for welcoming me back.



divachyk Hi! Black Coffee is smoother in texture & a lot richer then jar of joe...Also,a little goes a long way...I still use Jar of Joe but my fav out of the two is Black Coffee..

*They both make your hair nice/soft & scalp flake free..The scent makes you want to eat it..

Save Black Coffee for fall/winter.,.

*Jar Of Joe is my baby & Black Coffee is my babies daddy..lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk (Apr 28, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I forgot to mention that I've been using Hairveda pHinishing rinse weekly. Sometimes 2x weekly but this stuff is awesome!



Babygrowth, I am using it also. How do you use yours? 

I use mine undiluted. I put a small amount in a tiny travel size spray bottle and spritz my entire head after shampooing or co-cleansing. I then rinse it out with warm water and continue with my regi. I was scared to use this product with being low porosity but I absolutely love it. I feel it makes the cuticles lay down and hair detangles better.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 28, 2013)

I NEED to relax. Doing my hair is relaxing.

Gonna try and fit this in:
-another cocoa henna to build up the darker chocolate color to my strands.
-Aphogee 2 min if necessary
-nettle burdock and ceramide oils rinse (sunflower and grapeseed)
-AO BC DC<---that even make sense?  (DC on top of rinse)
-ACV


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 28, 2013)

justhavingfun said:


> Thanks @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I just applied a mix if Shikakai, Amla and Neem powders to my hair.  Then after I rinse it out I will add a tea rinse I made (black and chamomile teas) to my hair with my deep conditioner on top and sit under dryer for 30 minutes.


how did that turn out justhavingfun?


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 29, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Babygrowth, I am using it also. How do you use yours?
> 
> I use mine undiluted. I put a small amount in a tiny travel size spray bottle and spritz my entire head after shampooing or co-cleansing. I then rinse it out with warm water and continue with my regi. I was scared to use this product with being low porosity but I absolutely love it. I feel it makes the cuticles lay down and hair detangles better.



Hey lady. After I do everything I do this as my final rinse. Apply, massage it in then rinse with cool water. Makes my hair soft and shiny. Never thought to use it as a mid wash rinse... I will try it this way too! divachyk


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Apr 29, 2013)

Good morning!

Nothing new or exciting to report, but I'm still spritzing my twists with my tea mixture and sealing my ends with my concoction of oils.  My twists are so soft!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2013)

Massaging in: The Pomades Shop's Coffee Pomade


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Apr 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, it just dawned on me that I posted to the wrong thread last week.   I thought I was posting my find to this thread and posted to the oils, pomades, etc. thread. HA! Either way, here is my post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2013)

Ms_CoCo37

Most of us are in the Oils Challenge too.  Either way, we enjoyed reading your post over there.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 29, 2013)

I moisturized my hair last night using Komaza Care Aloe my Hair leave in.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 29, 2013)

Tea/coffee/coconut milk rinsed during my cowash. ..although I forgot that I don't need coconut milk until several weeks post.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm currently doing a henna, indigo, and amla treatment.


----------



## justhavingfun (Apr 30, 2013)

DarkJoy

It came out nice.  My hair felt so soft, even before I did my deep condition.  And there was no grain left in my hair.


----------



## justhavingfun (Apr 30, 2013)

Tonight I will cowash my hair.  

Cowash, rinse
Spritz hair with tea rinse, then top with more cowash
Shower
Rinse
Apply leave-ins, moisturize, seal

That's it.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 30, 2013)

Tonight will coconut milk/ tea rinse with Njoi herbal rinse...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2013)

Will use Columbian Coffee under my DC'er
Hairveda's ACV Rinse
And a Blend of: Burdock Root, Nettle, Horestail Teas with my Leave-In


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 30, 2013)

Coffee/tea rinse mid wash and tea leave in final rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2013)

Using My N'Joi CreationS Ayurvedic Hair Butter =
Shea Butter
Shikakai
Amala
Brahmi
Castor
Mustard Seed
Lavendar
Tea Tree
Rosemary 
Peppermint


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 30, 2013)

I finally made a moisturizing spritz inspired by Shalinda1 and FGrogan on YT. It has AVJ, glycerin, rose water, cocoveda oil, shea moisture damage repair hair & scalp serum (has keratin), water and vitamin e. When my SAA comes, i will add some of that too. 

A lot of people on LHCF say that their hair hates glycerin, so i was afraid to try it but then I realized that they are probably natural girls. 

I sprayed some last night to moisturize my 2 day old bantu knot out and my hair just drank it all up. My scalp and edges felt really quenched.  Tonight my hair is still moist and it smells good!   I might put a dab on the ends before pin curling.

This stuff is my newest staple!  Yay!!


----------



## Lita (Apr 30, 2013)

Heritage marshmallow to moisturize,applied Heritage Black Coffee,Rice bran oil to seal..Pomade shop peppermint on my scalp.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## karenjoe (May 1, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Tea rinsed today on dry hair with hibiscus, horsetail, marshmallow root, chamomile and oolong. My hair prefers tea rinses this way so from here on out I will do it on dry, "dirty" hair 3x week probably under my DCer or before I cowash. I'm still rinsing with coconut milk but I save it for my shampoo wash days... @Nix08 you use coconut milk every wash right? Do you ever worry about moisture overload or protein overload since its known for both moisture and protein? I want to use it every wash (3x week) but I'm scared! Lol...
> 
> ETA: also doing avj spritzes instead of rinsing


 hi, 
did u see a difference in shedding w the dry tea rinse?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (May 1, 2013)

Last night I was too lazy to go back downstairs to get my tea out of the fridge.  So I mixed water, glycerin, and tea tree oil in a spray bottle and went to town.  Then I sealed my ends with my oil concoction (olive, castor, almond, avocado, jojoba, vitamin e, lime eo, and grapefruit eo).  My hair LOVES this stuff!  my ends are baby soft man...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2013)

Using N'Joi CreationS Ayurvedic Hair Butter


----------



## Babygrowth (May 1, 2013)

karenjoe said:


> hi,
> did u see a difference in shedding w the dry tea rinse?



Hi! I sure did! But it was a combination of my awesome DC and the tea rinse! My hair soaks it up like water. I prefer my tea mixes on dry hair and the pre made bought mixes on wet hair. I alternate between dry DC's and wet DC's with tea and the results are equally awesome! 

Sorry for rambling...


----------



## Aggie (May 1, 2013)

This morning I cowashed with a combination of kalpi tone powder, evoo, SAA, Aussie Volume conditioner and warm water. I followed that up with Tresemme Naturals Radiant Volume Conditioner. Loved it!


----------



## xu93texas (May 1, 2013)

I used Komaza Care Aloe My Hair leave-in to moisturize my hair this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2013)

Massaging: N'Joi's Ayurvedic Hair Butter


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 1, 2013)

Massage and prepoo with brahmi oil on scalp and nubian heritage indian hemp & tamanu masque on length. 

Clarify and moisturizing poo.   Moringa, lavender and marshmallow root tea with shea moisture deep treatment masque for moisture. I mixed the SM with vo5 free me freesia

 Im hoping to stop some of the shedding without causing protein overload. *fingers crossed*

ETA:  I finished grinding the lavender flowers and made the tea bag but Im too sleepy to wash my hair  I'll do it ...tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Massage and prepoo with brahmi oil on scalp and *nubian heritage indian hemp & tamanu masque on length.*


 
mshoneyfly

How is this?


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 2, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> mshoneyfly
> 
> How is this?



IDareT'sHair
Its really good stuff but you have to dc with heat on damp hair to get the  best out of it. They recommend 45 minutes. I have dc'd with it and lately Ive been moisturizing with it too. I use it with the custard to balance protein and moisture during the week (it has keratin). A little goes a looong way. 

Tonight after work Im following the above routine so I will be prepooing for the first time. The jar also recommends it as a leave-in, styling aid and hairdressing!

If you decide to get it I only found it in Walgreens in AA neighborhoods. 

HHG!!


----------



## justhavingfun (May 2, 2013)

I put tea (black & chamomile mix) then GVP conditioning balm mixed with vitamin e oil and coconut oil on dry hair.  Deep conditioned for 2 hours w/o heat before washing out.  Spritzed more tea as a leave-in and tried the kimmaytube leave-in for the first time and sealed with my oil mix (hemp seed, avocado, grapeseed, almond oils; fenugreek and marshmallow root extracts).  My hair has air-dried and it feels like a cotton ball.   I hope it is still this way in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2013)

justhavingfun

I have a couple of their products (Walgreen's).  That happens to be one of them.


----------



## Aggie (May 2, 2013)

Cowashed again this morning with kalpi tone and Aussie Volume conditioner rinse mixture. I like how heavy my hair gets when I use kalpi tone, I really do. Too bad it doesn't last forever, but I like it nonetheless. 

I have a few boxes of kalpi tone to finish up and I will be using them this way until they're all done. I need to find a replacement powder that work similarly without having to buy and use a ton of individual powders.

I wonder what would happen if I mix the powder with beer:scratchch


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 2, 2013)

Aggie said:


> Cowashed again this morning with kalpi tone and Aussie Volume conditioner rinse mixture. I like how heavy my hair gets when I use kalpi tone, I really do. Too bad it doesn't last forever, but I like it nonetheless.
> 
> I have a few boxes of kalpi tone to finish up and I will be using them this way until they're all done. I need to find a replacement powder that work similarly without having to buy and use a ton of individual powders.
> 
> I wonder what would happen if I mix the powder with beer:scratchch



Aggie
If you dont mind ordering online you can get it from butters-n-bars and the indian food store. I checked and I see that the sukesh from henna sooq has pretty much the same ingredients as kalpi tone. 

Also, I like the kupur mehendi powder. It also has pretty much the same ingredients. I bought mine from Amazon and it comes in 150 gram packs instead of 100.


----------



## Aggie (May 2, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> @Aggie
> If you dont mind ordering online you can get it from butters-n-bars and the indian food store. I checked and I see that the sukesh from henna sooq has pretty much the same ingredients as kalpi tone.
> 
> Also, I like the kupur mehendi powder. It also has pretty much the same ingredients. I bought mine from Amazon and it comes in 150 gram packs instead of 100.


 
Girl.... @mshoneyfly, you would not believe what I have just been doing! I was surfing on the Indian Food Store site and found it there for a really great price so most likely I will get it there. 

Also thanks for the other sites where I can find a similar product. I will give HennaSooq's site a good look-over as well. I shop on Amazon as well so I will be checking that one out too. Thanks again.


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 3, 2013)

Aggie said:


> Girl.... @mshoneyfly, you would not believe what I have just been doing! I was surfing on the Indian Food Store site and found it there for a really great price so most likely I will get it there.
> 
> Also thanks for the other sites where I can find a similar product. I will give HennaSooq's site a good look-over as well. I shop on Amazon as well so I will be checking that one out too. Thanks again.



Aggie
Lol!! Im so glad I could help out  Now that I know whats in that kalpi tone, I might try that one too. I aways wondered...and now I know.  I love LHCF!!


----------



## DarkJoy (May 3, 2013)

Used my tea Spritz leave in

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2013)

Using Columbian Coffee and doing a Moringa Tea Rinse and ACV


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2013)

Will try to brew a Pot of Flowers for Tuesday and maybe add Red Roobis Or Blueberry Leaf Tea.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 4, 2013)

I hope you ladies don't mind if I unofficially join your challenge. I use a mix of brahmi, amla, and maka powders. I steep this mixture and apply as a tea rinse 2 Times a week. I also use amla, brahmi, maka oil mix with AVJ as needed at a minimum of 3 times a week.


----------



## Aggie (May 4, 2013)

I think I'm gonna give my hair a much needed henna treatment tomorrow.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 4, 2013)

I will be DCing over a black tea rinse tomorrow and using ACV as my final rinse!


----------



## Aggie (May 4, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> @Aggie
> Lol!! Im so glad I could help out  Now that I know whats in that kalpi tone, I might try that one too. I aways wondered...and now I know. I love LHCF!!


 
Wow, after checking out that butters n bars site and comparing the prices to the indian food store prices, whew! they are expensive. I will stick with the indian food store because of the great prices. The shipping is not bad either, especially with free shipping on orders of $89 and above. I will easily order at least that anyway.  

I will get my indigo from either Henna Sooq or mehndiskinart.com. I buy them wholesale on the latter site.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 4, 2013)

Rinsed with some green tea.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 4, 2013)

Used Njoi's tea rinse under my DC


----------



## DarkJoy (May 5, 2013)

I used a LOT of gel for the first time in over a year. Will see if this experiment will clarify:

-prepoo in the morning with Vatika oil (1 hr)
-Add rhassoul clay to SM PM to see if it removes gel (30m)
-Ayuvedic scalp cleanse and gel removal: shikakai, holy basic and neem powders (15m)
-Tea and oil rinse: oolong, burdock, nettle w/sunflower and olive oils
-DC over the rinse: SM Deep Treatment (30m)
-ACV

I dont want to use a clarifying 'poo for another week or 2. My strands have had it. Hope this works.


----------



## Babygrowth (May 5, 2013)

I tea rinsed under my DC on dry hair using Njoi herbal rinse, hibiscus and marshmallow root. My hair was soooo dry and this did the trick. Also used my hairveda acv rinse...


----------



## Ltown (May 5, 2013)

I will be brewing some teas today, kind low on nettle and horsetail but today will also add obling.


----------



## Jobwright (May 5, 2013)

Sorry if I'm crazy late but what is Njoi's mix?


----------



## Babygrowth (May 5, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> Sorry if I'm crazy late but what is Njoi's mix?



Its a different Njoi from etsy. Njoicreations


----------



## justhavingfun (May 5, 2013)

Prepooed this morning by mixing marshmallow root and fenugreek extract with regular castor oil.  Under the dryer now doing a protein treatment then will do dc'ing with black tea rinse underneath.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 5, 2013)

Doing a tea rinse under my DC today using black and organic red tea!


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 5, 2013)

Did a tea rinse for my scalp with black tea/neem/roobios. Made my marshmallow root/burdock root/irish moss/yucca root/blue malva tea to mix into my DC and to use as a leave in.


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2013)

I'm giving myself a much needed henna treatment right this minute and will be following it up with indigo and deep conditioning with something Keracare.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2013)

I brewed a strong Pot of Columbian Coffee for Tuesday.  Will stick it in the Fridge once it cools down.  

Not sure what Tea I will be steeping for Tuesday yet..


----------



## divachyk (May 5, 2013)

Wanted to do a beer rinse today but felt my hair needed to stick with a tried and true regi - used a mixture of burdock, oolong, roobis, bamboo, marshmallow root & slippery elm.


----------



## xu93texas (May 6, 2013)

I used Aloe My Hair leave- in this morning to moisturize my hair.


----------



## tiffers (May 6, 2013)

Steamed with BlueRozeBeauty Cocoa Coffee Rhassoul Mask.


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 6, 2013)

~NanCeBoTwin~ said:


> I hope you ladies don't mind if I unofficially join your challenge. I use a mix of brahmi, amla, and maka powders. I steep this mixture and apply as a tea rinse 2 Times a week. I also use amla, brahmi, maka oil mix with AVJ as needed at a minimum of 3 times a week.



~NanCeBoTwin~
This sounds quick and easy instead of making a paste. How much of each powder do you use to make the tea rinse?  What are your usual results?
Do you do this rinse after cleansing, after dc'ing or in between?

Im doing a sukesh treatment tonight. I added some more brahmi, shikakai and bhringraj to make it stretch and mixed it with burdock tea. I feel like I have been using up too much of my dc's by adding them to the paste. And I dont like using too much powder either. This stuff is expensive!


----------



## Babygrowth (May 7, 2013)

Massaged jar of joe into my edges... I will continue to do this daily until touch up time... I missed this stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2013)

Going to use: Hairitage's Dark Honey Cleanser today. Will do a Coffee Rinse. Didn't brew my Tea (I forgot).  Will pull out Claudie's Tea Rinse.

Will Also use Hairveda's ACV Rinse


----------



## Babygrowth (May 7, 2013)

Will tea rinse with the mix I used Saturday and will also use hV pH rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2013)

Used:
A Cup of Columbian Coffee under my Leave-In
Hairveda's ACV Phinising Rinse
Claudie's Hair Tea as my L-I
Bear Fruit Hair's Espresso Hair Creme


----------



## DarkJoy (May 7, 2013)

...not sure what to do today!  Was gonna cowash--maybe I'll do a tea/oil rinse after this time. That will be something new....


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 8, 2013)

Do I need to dc like I do after henna if I do a cassia obovata treatment?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2013)

HanaKuroi

I definitely would.


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 8, 2013)

I think Im gonna try a black tea rinse tonight to stop the shedding. Now I have an excuse to try this DC concoction I mixed up. I had to do it cus Ive been using up all my DC's doing henna glosses.

I mixed 1/2 jar Shea Moisture masque, a few squirts Wen 613, tsp hydrolyzed silk powder, about 3 tbsp cassia powder, tsp honey, squirt of olive oil and jojoba oil and some lemon grass EO. It smells soo good!!

SM and 613 are not quite moisturizing enough on their own so Im gonna try this out. I cant wait!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2013)

Brewed up a Pot of Black & Hibiscus Tea. A wonderful Blend I got from @Ltown 

I also threw some Horsetail in there.  WIll use this Friday


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 9, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> I think Im gonna try a black tea rinse tonight to stop the shedding. Now I have an excuse to try this DC concoction I mixed up. I had to do it cus Ive been using up all my DC's doing henna glosses.
> 
> I mixed 1/2 jar Shea Moisture masque, a few squirts Wen 613, tsp hydrolyzed silk powder, about 3 tbsp cassia powder, tsp honey, squirt of olive oil and jojoba oil and some lemon grass EO. It smells soo good!!
> 
> SM and 613 are not quite moisturizing enough on their own so Im gonna try this out. I cant wait!



Well, i didn't do the rinse or dc last night. Instead, i revisited this leave in from GF. My texturized hair was really puffy and a little tangled. I sprayed this in my scalp and massaged. My hair became smooth, moist and stretched not to mention the tingle from the caffeine. 

I think this is what contributed to my retention during my last stretch. I don't think theres any harmful ingredients and it smells really good. The shedding stopped instantly, btw. I highly recommend this stuff!!


----------



## justhavingfun (May 9, 2013)

Prepooed with caster oil/fenugreek extract/marshmallow root extract
Black tea rinse under deep conditioner


----------



## lamaria211 (May 9, 2013)

Today I added some ACV to my DC


----------



## Lita (May 9, 2013)

Just washed & Dc for 2hrs,spritz with tea,applied BF leave in,heritage cream of Broccli,Njois Green Tea on scalp & sealed with HV omega oil...Hair is do smooth & soft.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Babygrowth (May 9, 2013)

Used my tea mix as my L in my LCO tonight...


----------



## karenjoe (May 10, 2013)

watching  youtube I saw some ladies spray  black tea on their scalp & hair. Then  put a plastic bag on for 30 to 1 hr. then  moisturizer. 

I would pre-poo, then black tea w moisturizer on top... then heat cap
 Now I wanna  try  tea on dry hair then apply moisturizer or prepoo. 
Oh I was using  only 4 tea bags. I going to double that now!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 10, 2013)

Wash Day today will do a C A T

Coffee = Columbian
ACV = Hairveda's ACV Phinising Rinse
Tea = Black & Hibiscus + Horsetail


----------



## Rozlewis (May 10, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, I think I am interested in joining this challenge.
Today I am doing a prepoo with Vatika Oil, Navratna Oil, and AOHSR. I will also do a final rinse with Hairveda's ACV Phinishing Rinse.

I find a nice little Indian store near near my house and they sell the large bottle of Vatika oil for $3.99. I paid $9.95 for this through Amazon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 10, 2013)

Rozlewis

Welcome Glad to have you.:welcome3:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2013)

Getting ready to brew something for next wash day and make a Pot of Coffee (for next wash day).

For my Tea, I may do: Nettle, Burdock Root and Saw Palmetto.


----------



## lovelycurls (May 11, 2013)

Brewed 

Earl grey tea
Roobios tea
Burdock root c/s
Will be used for a final rinse after dc.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Jewell (May 11, 2013)

Rinsed with and DC'd on top of black tea and coffee today. Yesterday, I brewed mint-herb tea, chamomile, green tea, and black tea for my next rinse. I have hibiscus and goji berry tea, but havent used them in my hair yet. I'll be stocking up on more teas, Ayurvedic powders, and cut/sifted (c/s) herbs soon. Imma be brewing and infusing HARD this summer!!


----------



## Jewell (May 11, 2013)

karenjoe said:


> watching  youtube I saw some ladies spray  black tea on their scalp & hair. Then  put a plastic bag on for 30 to 1 hr. then  moisturizer.
> 
> I would pre-poo, then black tea w moisturizer on top... then heat cap
> Now I wanna  try  tea on dry hair then apply moisturizer or prepoo.
> Oh I was using  only 4 tea bags. I going to double that now!!



That works...spraying black tea and/or coffee on dry hair before moisturizing. I started doing that last summer and I love it. I also rinse with it in the shower and spray it on as a leave-in on damp hair before sealing.


----------



## tiffers (May 11, 2013)

Did a HOT with Hairitage Green Tea Time and sprayed my hair down with rooibos tea before adding my dc.


----------



## Lita (May 11, 2013)

Spritz with Soultanicals wrappers spray,Heriatage Marshmellow to moisturize,heritage Black coffee on ends...Hand in hair syndrome & it smells good too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk (May 12, 2013)

Tea rinsed with a concoction of teas including marshmallow, burdock, slippery elm, roobis, moringa and bamboo.


----------



## justhavingfun (May 12, 2013)

Did my first henna today using Nupur Mehendi.  My grays came out a pretty copper color and my hair is so soft. I am in love with ayurvedic herbs.  I also did a tea rinse under my deep conditioner and I used marshmallow root and fenugreek extracts in my oil mix.


----------



## justhavingfun (May 12, 2013)

I hope you can see the color I described.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 12, 2013)

Tomorrow is wash day!!!

1. overnight vatika oil prepoo
2. cowash with a cocoa butter based cleansing condish, and leave on for:
2a. clarifying shampoo
3. coco henna (maybe if I feel like it)
4. aphogee 2 min
5. tea/oil rinse (oolong, burdock, nettle plus sunflower and grapeseed oils)
6. DC on top
7. ACV


----------



## Brownie518 (May 13, 2013)

Brewed up some black tea, moringa, marshmallow, and horsetail and spritzed it on under my prepoo. Let it sit for a few hours.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2013)

@justhavingfun

It did turn out very nice.


----------



## naturalagain2 (May 13, 2013)

Saturday I prepoo'd with Amla & Brahmi oil. 

My brother has made some new hair products. He started with an organic shampoo and condish. Which has a few ayurvedic ingredients in it. He came down from Canada last weekend and brought me two bottles of each. OMG! It is very nice. To name a few ingredients it has horsetail, nettle, calendula, hemp seed oil, & and sage. I want to try it a few more times before I have a true verdict but I think my brother has a winner!!

I did a final rinse after dc'ing with chamomile, slippery elm, and marshmallow. That tea rinse was nice!!

My hair is so soft!!


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 13, 2013)

I noticed the diff between a final tea rinse and doing it on dry hair as part of my prepoo/dc or on dry hair prior to adding moisturizer. 

The final tea rinse makes my hair hard and tangled. Im going back to DC'ing on dry dirty hair  with oil on scalp and shaft, warm tea on roots and shaft and dc on top with heat.

Sometimes I will poo after and then use a rinse out conditioner. 

Last night I moisturized with moringa, lavender, fenugreek, glycerin and oil concoction.  Then added a little Nubian Heritage Indian Hemp & Tamanu masque and herbal custard to each section. My hair enjoyed this pampering


----------



## DarkJoy (May 13, 2013)

Scratch this:



DarkJoy said:


> Tomorrow is wash day!!!
> 
> 1. overnight vatika oil prepoo
> 2. cowash with a cocoa butter based cleansing condish, and leave on for:
> ...



Got the powders on as we speak   too lazy for henna, plus I dont feel any buildup to justify clarifying. Also, found that its best to do the SM PM after the powders. It's great at removing grit and conditioning.


DarkJoy said:


> Next it's the Ayurvedic Powders for 20min (minus the lavendar--I'm allergic now!   :
> Shikakai
> Neem
> Tulsi--I found out this is only holy basil leaves. good for flaky scalp
> ...


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 13, 2013)

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> Scratch this:
> 
> Got the powders on as we speak   too lazy for henna, plus I dont feel any buildup to justify clarifying. Also, found that its best to do the SM PM after the powders. It's great at removing grit and conditioning.



You are making me want to slap on some powders! 

It is so relaxing! I always feel spoiled when I am doing hair treatments.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy (May 13, 2013)

Girrrrrrlllll @HanaKuroi, you betta get your Ayurvedics on! Shoot...I STILL have mine on, knitting, and watching cooking shows, and glancing at LHCF, while nursing the beginnings of the flu! I think it's gonna heal me up faster. lol.

Go spoil yourself! Dontcha hear the shikakai calling you? 

Hannnnaaaaaaaaa (it's whispering)


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 13, 2013)

They are yelling now!

Brahmi has a shrill voice! Cassia keeps bellowing.

You said knitting too?  I am in!

Let me get to mixing!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Lita (May 13, 2013)

I flat ironed my hair today the front with Chi & the back with heritage black coffee..The chi left my hair,little full..Heriatage black coffee left the back striaght & I only needed 2 passessd..,,Looks ok,but smells good.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 13, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> You are making me want to slap on some powders!
> 
> It is so relaxing! I always feel spoiled when I am doing hair treatments.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



HanaKuroi
It is really relaxing!  The bhringraj and brahmi are the ones that convince me to leave it in overnight. Once I get my hair all covered and do a quick cleanup, lately I have been going straight to bed!


----------



## karenjoe (May 14, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> I noticed the diff between a final tea rinse and doing it on dry hair as part of my prepoo/dc or on dry hair prior to adding moisturizer.
> 
> The final tea rinse makes my hair hard and tangled. Im going back to DC'ing on dry dirty hair with oil on scalp and shaft, warm tea on roots and shaft and dc on top with heat.
> 
> ...


 
thank you Mshoneyfly,
 I was thinking of trying another way to use the tea... & I wanna try mixing black coffee in  w the tea or after..... not sure


----------



## karenjoe (May 14, 2013)

Lita said:


> I flat ironed my hair today the front with Chi & the back with heritage black coffee..The chi left my hair,little full..Heriatage black coffee left the back striaght & I only needed 2 passessd..,,Looks ok,but smells good.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


  Hi Lita,  a
u left coffee in your hair? then flat ironed it? 
was it a special coffee leave in conditioner?


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 14, 2013)

karenjoe

A lot of LHCF posters really like this coffee rinsing. I don't think I would like the smell in my hair. Its a really strong smell. I like the taste of coffee and the smell of it early in the morning but once I have a cup, I don't want to smell anymore until the next day, lol

I think the Heritage Hydration black coffee is some sort of product (moisturizer or conditioner or something).


----------



## justhavingfun (May 14, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> I noticed the diff between a final tea rinse and doing it on dry hair as part of my prepoo/dc or on dry hair prior to adding moisturizer.
> 
> The final tea rinse makes my hair hard and tangled. Im going back to DC'ing on dry dirty hair  with oil on scalp and shaft, warm tea on roots and shaft and dc on top with heat.
> 
> ...



I noticed that too when I would use the tea rinse after my deep conditioning.  My hair felt very hard.  So I started using it under my dc (sometimes with heat, sometimes without) and it makes my hair very soft.


----------



## Lita (May 14, 2013)

karenjoe said:


> Hi Lita,  a
> u left coffee in your hair? then flat ironed it?
> was it a special coffee leave in conditioner?



karenjoe Hi! I used heritage hydration Black Coffee hair cream,it's a moisturizer..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (May 15, 2013)

Took the henna I made some time ago from my last treatment out the freezer to thaw out in the refrigerator. I plan to do a treatment on Friday night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2013)

Doing a C A T  Tonight

Coffee under my DC'er
ACV Rinse
Tea with my Leave In


----------



## xu93texas (May 15, 2013)

I applied the Pomade Shop GF Coffee Pomade to scalp this morning before putting on wig.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2013)

Spilled my Coffee for Friday. So I need to brew another cup....

Will also Steep some Black and Saw Palmetto Tea for Friday.


----------



## Babygrowth (May 16, 2013)

Using my tea rinse in my daily leave in mix for these crochet braids...


----------



## karenjoe (May 16, 2013)

Lita said:


> @karenjoe Hi! I used heritage hydration Black Coffee hair cream,it's a moisturizer..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Thank you,   I'll try it. where did u buy it?


----------



## karenjoe (May 16, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Doing a C A T Tonight
> 
> Coffee under my DC'er
> ACV Rinse
> ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2013)

karenjoe

I use the Tea as My Final Rinse and then I apply my Leave-In.


----------



## divachyk (May 16, 2013)

-Drenched hair in my tea concotion last night while cowashing
-Been using AV Gel on my edges & nape --- think I like it
-Apply Jar of Joe on the regular

Funny Jar of Joe story -- I am always on dh about needing to use product to keep his hair moisturized. He has a military style hair cut but he tends to let his scalp get dry because hair is the least of his worry. He will normally come in my bathroom and use a product or two. The other morning I caught him using my Jar of Joe and I stopped dead in my tracks.  I had to say to myself, don't overreact because my first reaction was to protect Joe. erplexed I kept calm and politely said, hey hun, that's not moisturizer. He was like, I'm almost done (with my hair) now. I just walked off as I was about to snatch Joe from him.  SN: I noticed Joe was getting low but thought I was blazing through it. I see that I've had some help. I bet you one thing, Joe is nicely put up and tucked away and I will be giving dh some moisturizer to keep in his bathroom.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2013)

divachyk

Girl, Let that Man Use some Joe.


----------



## justhavingfun (May 16, 2013)

Cowashed my hair last night.  Before second wash I poured tea rinse over head then applied conditioner.  Let that sit while I showered, then rinsed.


----------



## xu93texas (May 17, 2013)

I applied The Pomade Shop-Growth Fundamentals Coffee Pomade to scalp this morning.


----------



## Babygrowth (May 17, 2013)

Still massaging jar of joe into my edges. Everytime I use it my stomach starts growling. It smells soooo delicious!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2013)

Babygrowth

Where you been?


----------



## Babygrowth (May 17, 2013)

Hey IDareT'sHair! I've still been around but I'm on a new schedule so I've been super exhausted lately and haven't felt like being on here!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2013)

Babygrowth

Maybe we just been missing each other


----------



## Babygrowth (May 17, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Maybe we just been missing each other



Awww... no I've been lurking more than posting... but we got each other today


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2013)

Babygrowth

Have you got all your M-Day Purchases yet?  I'm still waiting on Claudie & Kizuri.  The Kizuri shipped.  It may come today.

I ordered some N'Joi CreationS GRO Balm yesterday, so I guess I'm waiting on that too.


----------



## Babygrowth (May 17, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Have you got all your M-Day Purchases yet?  I'm still waiting on Claudie & Kizuri.  The Kizuri shipped.  It may come today.
> 
> I ordered some N'Joi CreationS GRO Balm yesterday, so I guess I'm waiting on that too.



No. Sadly something came up and basically my mothers day money went into that so I can't buy anything  another reason why I've been MIA I can't buy anything!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> No. Sadly something came up and basically my mothers day money went into that so I can't buy anything  *another reason why I've been MIA I can't buy anything!*


 
@Babygrowth

....You still need to be up in here giving reviews on all the stuff you already have.


----------



## Babygrowth (May 17, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Babygrowth
> 
> ....You still need to be up in here giving reviews on all the stuff you already have.



LOL! I sure will!


----------



## Lita (May 17, 2013)

Touched up with my flat ion,used Njois coconut pomade,just on roots....Heritage Jar Of Joe on edges..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## lamaria211 (May 18, 2013)

DCing right now with Darcys over a black and red tea rinse


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 19, 2013)

-HOT with brahmi oil
-Sprayed warm moringa, lavender tea with black tea added
-DC'd with pink clay, amla powder, avj, cholesterol, honey, SAA powder, MM root powder, jojoba oil, safflower oil, vit e oil and lemongrass eo mix on top for 4 hours
-poo'd with shea moisture thickening poo (4Xs)
-conditioned with shea moisture volumizing condish mixed with vo5 moisture milks
-quick detangle under running water
-Air dried 80% (only took about 15 mins)
-M&S'd with shea moisture restorative condish, 
shea moisture transition milk and coconut oil
-baggied for 15 mins
-silk scarf and bonnet to sleep

Whew!! That was a lot but results are a good balance of moisture & strength


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 19, 2013)

Does cassia obovata have to settle/oxidize like henna?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 19, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> Does cassia obovata have to settle/oxidize like henna?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



HanaKuroi
Do you mean days after treatment? And are you referring to color or strength?


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 19, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi
> Do you mean days after treatment? And are you referring to color or strength?



Not color but strength. Sorry. I am a henna head and this was my first cassia treatment. Do I have to wait 48hrs to shampoo like I do with henna?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 19, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> Not color but strength. Sorry. I am a henna head and this was my first cassia treatment. Do I have to wait 48hrs to shampoo like I do with henna?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



HanaKuroi
I never heard of waiting 48 hours to shampoo with henna...im assuming you mean after finishing up the entire treatment. As far as I know, you can shampoo anytime including right after rinsing. I have only used sulfate free poo after treatments or sometimes just cowashing a few times with vo5. 

When I used cassia, i mixed it with alma. Amla is really acidic so it makes the hair seem dry. It also leaves tiny "rocks" after rinsing so poo or condish are the only things that remove them. 

No i dont think you need to wait


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 19, 2013)

I wanna try The Pomade Shop's Coffee Conditioner


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 19, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi
> I never heard of waiting 48 hours to shampoo with henna...im assuming you mean after finishing up the entire treatment. As far as I know, you can shampoo anytime including right after rinsing. I have only used sulfate free poo after treatments or sometimes just cowashing a few times with vo5.
> 
> When I used cassia, i mixed it with alma. Amla is really acidic so it makes the hair seem dry. It also leaves tiny "rocks" after rinsing so poo or condish are the only things that remove them.
> ...



48 hours for it to completely settle or it will wash out. 

Let me see if I can find the information.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 19, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> 48 hours for it to completely settle or it will wash out.
> 
> Let me see if I can find the information.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



HanaKuroi
I never heard of that. I got all my powders from hennasooq.com and she is really good about giving info along with the purchase.  I have never had a problem with my henna washing out. 

I think that henna penetrates the hair shaft or the cortex or something so I don't see how it can wash out


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 19, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> 48 hours for it to completely settle or it will wash out.
> 
> Let me see if I can find the information.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I don't mean completely wash out. I mean bleed in the shower or when cowashing.

I use hennasooq henna and mehandhi.com henna only.

Somewhere before I started henna'ing when I was researching henna, I read this. They said wait 48 hours before washing your hair. Something  not just oxidation but curing or something.

I can testify that even after the water runs clear if I cowash the day after I will see orange. I am a thorough rinser and I use conditioner to rinse it out.  I also dc for several hours after henna. I only add water to my henna mix. 

After that happened I started waiting 48 hours. No orange in the shower.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 20, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> I don't mean completely wash out. I mean bleed in the shower or when cowashing.
> 
> I use hennasooq henna and mehandhi.com henna only.
> 
> ...



HanaKuroi
Ooooh, ok!!
I get it now!  I have never washed the day after an ayurvedic treatment but cassia does not color dark hair. The website says it will color light hair and give shine to dark hair. That is consistent with what I have experienced. 

My hair is highly porous so it takes really well to mostly all treatments; especially color.  Maybe this is why I was so surprised to hear about the 48 hours. 

Good luck with cassia...i really like it!
HHG!!


----------



## naturalagain2 (May 20, 2013)

Sat. I did a henna treatment and added V05 passion fruit smoothie condish, Aussie Moist condish, and honey. Next time I want to add an oil and see if that helps make it easier to rinse out without tangling. 

Sun. I cowashed (my hair still felt hard) and did a tea rinse with horsetail, marshmallow root, and slippery elm. and sealed with Vatika frosting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2013)

Doing a CAT

Coffee - under Purabody Naturals Chocolate Hair Smoothie
ACV - Hairveda's ACV Phinising Rinse
Tea - Burdock Root, Horsetail, Nettle


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 22, 2013)

DC'd ovrrnight with warmed moringa, black and lavender tea mix.   Added DC mix made of Shea moisture masque, Wen 613, cassia powder, SAA powder, raw honey, evoo, jojobas oil, vit e oil and  lemongrass eo


----------



## Lita (May 23, 2013)

Spritz with Soultincals wrappers delight,CFC serum,SSI Coco coffee moisturizer & HV Red Tea cream on my scalp..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (May 24, 2013)

Getting ready to do a tea rinse in a few minutes with nettle, fenugreek, marshmallow root, and slippery elm bark.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2013)

I have my Coffee, Tea and ACV all ready for tomorrow.


----------



## Lita (May 24, 2013)

Enjoying the SSI coco moisturizer on my length & HV red tea on my scalp..My hair feels/looks really good...Little walnut oil to seal..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2013)

Whiskey Soak with: b.a.s.k. 

Will also doing a Coffee Rinse, ACV & Tea RInse.


----------



## justhavingfun (May 25, 2013)

Haven't done much to my hair since Tuesday.  Dealing with a sinus infection which has darn near drained the life out of me.  But tomorrow I plan to do another henna treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2013)

justhavingfun

Feel Better Soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2013)

Brewed some Fenugreek Tea for today's Rinse.  Will also use Columbian Coffee under my DC'er, ACV Rinse


----------



## Lita (May 28, 2013)

Spritz with HV silica tea,SSI Coco coffee Moisturizer & HV Red tea on scalp..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (May 28, 2013)

justhavingfun said:


> Haven't done much to my hair since Tuesday.  Dealing with a sinus infection which has darn near drained the life out of me.  But tomorrow I plan to do another henna treatment.



justhavingfun Sorry to hear..Feel better.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2013)

Steeping a pot of Flowers for Friday.  Lets See:scratchch:
Rose Petals
Blue Malva
Chamomile
Hibiscus
Rose Hips
Red Roobis

Used Fenugreek tonight by itself.  Will use that again soon.  I think that HV Methi Thread inspired me to pull out the Fenugreek.

I also used Claudie's Tea Spritz.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 28, 2013)

I did a tea rinse yesterday with green tea made my hair kind of stiff but Darcys pumpkin seed condish worked like a charm!


----------



## xu93texas (May 29, 2013)

Used Aloe My Hair Moisturizing Spray tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Steeping a pot of Flowers for Friday. Lets See:scratchch:
> *Rose Petals*
> *Blue Malva*
> *Chamomile*
> ...


 
I also had Calendua


----------



## naturalagain2 (May 29, 2013)

My Hibiscus leaves came in yesterday  I can't wait to use it w/ my next henna treatment which I plan to do in another 3 weeks or so.


----------



## Nix08 (May 29, 2013)

Brewed a pot of my rinse blend and currently brewing a pot of my leave in blend.  Since I've been slacking I can without a doubt say that tea's are a must in my regimen...at the very least I MUST use my rinse blend when I wash if I want my hair to feel yummy


----------



## DarkJoy (May 29, 2013)

Not much to update as I am in crochet braids.

I am using my tea braid spray daily of oolong, burdock, and nettle with argan and baobab oils. That is all.   

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## xu93texas (May 29, 2013)

Used Aloe My Hair leave in this morning as a moisturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2013)

Used Bear Fruit Hair's Espresso Hair Creme


----------



## Lita (May 29, 2013)

Washed with hq moisture rich in the back/Shi scalp detox in the front,MD sweet milk Dc 1hr,rinsed with HH moisture riser,HH Marshmellow leave-in,SSI coco coffee moisturizer,HV silica tea spritz entire scalp.....Nubian Heritage Honey black seed cream & sealed with Honey Black seed oil...Will Blow dry later.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## xu93texas (May 29, 2013)

Doing an overnight pre-poo treatment with Pomade Shop GF Coffee Pomade.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 30, 2013)

Did an overnight with Tealightful Shine massaged in and a mix of amla, brahmi, neem, and jbco.

Did a rinse with blk tea, marshmallow, and moringa.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2013)

Using Bear Fruit Hair's Espresso Hair Creme


----------



## Nix08 (May 30, 2013)

Use my rinse blend in leave in blend during last nights cowash.


----------



## xu93texas (May 30, 2013)

I'm preparing a tea rinse for my cowash today. The blend includes:

black pearl tea
burdock root
and a blend of organic rooibos, peppermint, horsetail, stinging nettle and oatstraw.


----------



## justhavingfun (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for the get well wishes.

Turns out I have an upper respiratory infection, but I'm keeping up with my hair journey.  Last Sunday I did my second henna and every day I spritz my hair with tea mix (black & green teas) before moisturizing.  Yesterday I cowashed and rinsed my hair with tea.  

I was in a store called Deals a couple weeks ago and found this strawberry/raspberry tea.  



I bought it for drinking but I like the smell so  much I went back and bought a couple more boxes ($1) to use in my tea rinses.


----------



## Ltown (May 30, 2013)

Brewed black, nettle, horsetail, marshmallow tea for a rinse under conditioner yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I'm preparing a tea rinse for my cowash today. The blend includes:
> 
> *black pearl tea*
> *burdock root*
> *and a blend of organic rooibos, peppermint, horsetail, stinging nettle and oatstraw.*


 
xu93texas

This souns like something I would make!



justhavingfun said:


> Thanks for the get well wishes.
> 
> *Turns out I have an upper respiratory infection,* but I'm keeping up with my hair journey. Last Sunday I did my second henna and every day I spritz my hair with tea mix (black & green teas) before moisturizing. Yesterday I cowashed and rinsed my hair with tea.
> 
> ...


 
justhavingfun

I'm just getting over this as well....



Ltown said:


> *Brewed black, nettle, horsetail, marshmallow tea* for a rinse under conditioner yesterday.


 
Ltown  Nice Blend


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2013)

My Flower Blend is very Red.  I'll use it tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2013)

Used Espresso Coffee under my DC;er.  Will use this "Flower Bomb"
as my final Leave-In.

Planning to do another one for next wash day along with Flowers, Red Roobis and Marshmallow Root.

Will also use Haiveda's Phinissing RRinse


----------



## Jewell (May 31, 2013)

If I can muster the extra energy needed, I will do a henndigo gloss for 2 hrs, followed by a DC with SM Anti-Breakage Mask mixed with Nu-Gro Deep Conditioner on top of black coffee, black pearl tea, burdock root tea, green tea plus goji berry. My r/o cond will be L'Oreal Total Repair or Hemp Hydrating Conditioner. Leave-ins will be black tea and chamomile tea spritz, SM Thickening Growth Lotion, Ramtirth Brahmi Oil, and Allways Super Lite Indian Hemp pomade to seal last 8-10".


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 1, 2013)

Did a nice rinse with Shi Naturals tea


----------



## Babygrowth (Jun 1, 2013)

Doing a rinse today with njoi herbal rinse, marshmallow root, and hibiscus...

ETA did a rinse with HV pH rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2013)

Massaged In: Hydrathema Naturals Follicle Booster


----------



## Ltown (Jun 3, 2013)

Tea rinse with nettle, horsetail and oatstraw.


----------



## sissimpson (Jun 3, 2013)

Is it to late to join? I'm gearing up to make another batch of what my daughter calls 'hair smoothie'. It's a leave-in conditioner made of oils, an emulsifier, and for my water portion I brew a tea of hibiscus, roobios, and whatever other tea I have in the cabinet.  I also use tea for the water portion of my henna mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2013)

sissimpson

Of Course not!  Welcome & Glad to have You

Just jump right in there & start posting


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 3, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I'm preparing a tea rinse for my cowash today. The blend includes:
> 
> black pearl tea
> burdock root
> and a blend of organic rooibos, peppermint, horsetail, stinging nettle and oatstraw.



I'm using this same tea blend tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2013)

I just stuffed another "Flower Bomb" i.e. Loose tea & flowers in a Cheesecloth Tea Bag for next wash day.

Will Steep overnight on Thursday for Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2013)

Tomorrow will use:
Columbian Coffee under my DC'er
ACV Rinse
Tea which is a mixture of Tea & Dried Flowers (Flower Bomb)


----------



## Lita (Jun 4, 2013)

Spritz with Yucca mist,Used Yucca thicking milk,Serenzo nettle cream on my scalp,Simease Twist essential butter on my length & sealed my ends with sunflower oil..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2013)

Did a C A T = Coffee, ACV, Tea

Used a Cup of Columbian Coffee under my DC'er

Used HV's ACV Rinse

Used my Flower & Herb Tea Mix

Will Steep another one for Friday.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm almost 6 weeks post. ..sooo.... I've brought out the coconut milk  coconut milk,  tea and coffee works wonders on my hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2013)

Used *C*olumbian Last Night under my DC'er
Did an *A*CV Rinse with Hairveda's Phinising Rinse
Used a *T*ea Combo of Marshmallow Root & Burdock Root with my Leave In


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 8, 2013)

I covered my hair in Jar of Joe just now (hand in hair).
I plan to use some tea under my DC late tonight. I'll finish with HV pH Rinds.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 8, 2013)

Gonna take down this install this weekend since it's going on 5 weeks. Give her the beloved oolong nettle and burdock with oils rinse. 

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Jewell (Jun 8, 2013)

Rinsing with mint herb mixed with black tea...applying conditioner on top. Cowashing out with a cheapie rosemary mint conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2013)

hair4today

Hey Lady!  Are you still Tea Rinsing?  I miss your Posts.  

You had some wonderful Combo's.


----------



## hair4today (Jun 9, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> hair4today
> 
> Hey Lady!  Are you still Tea Rinsing?  I miss your Posts.
> 
> You had some wonderful Combo's.


Hi girlie txs for the shout out. I've been busy at work (new job) so don't post as much but heck yeah I'm a tea rinsing fanatic. I do it all. When I have the time I make my own blends using loose herbs that I get locally. When I don't I use premix rinses from ShiNatural, HV or I use tea blends from various vendors (Chargin Valley, CC Naturals, Njoi, BBB, NBD, etc). I have pre made Ayurveda teas bags of Amla, Brahmi, Bringrah, Fenugreek, etc and I also have quite a few bamboo tea blends that I love so yep tea rinsing is a definite staple in my regimen.


----------



## justhavingfun (Jun 9, 2013)

Feeling much, much better. Thank goodness.

Last night before bed I prepooed with castor oil, fenugreek and marshmallow roots extracts.  Got up 7:30 this morning to start on my hair when low and behold, no water.  The water is off in the entire neighborhood.  Half the day has passed and I'm still sitting here with this oil on my head.  This has totally messed up my day.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 9, 2013)

Today is wash day so I did my normal layering step before DCing.

I layer:
A - HV ph balancing rinse
T - mixture of about 6 different teas
O - wheat germ oil
C - Matrix Biolage

Smooth / tangle free / soft hair every time.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 9, 2013)

Did a tea rinse last night using Claudie's Hair tea Spritz under my DC . My hair was super soft after rinsing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

Isn't Claudie's Tea Amazing?  It's my Favorite Pre-Mixed Tea.  I cannot beweave how soft it makes your Hair.

I don't know how she does it.  None of my Blends feel this great

A Definite 10


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 9, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

This is now my staple tea rinse tea. I have a whole lotta' herbs just sittin' around now erplexed lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

It really works very well with the Scarf Method.  It is a miracle worker.


----------



## MGA2013 (Jun 9, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Did a tea rinse last night using Claudie's Hair tea Spritz under my DC . My hair was super soft after rinsing.



Has this tea spitz helped in reducing shedding for you?? I do black tea rinse, but it's so messy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2013)

MGA2013

I wasn't using hers (Claudie) for that. I use it as a Refresher/Spritz

I use all my other "Concoctions" for all that other kind of stuff.


----------



## MGA2013 (Jun 9, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> MGA2013
> 
> I wasn't using hers (Claudie) for that. I use it as a Refresher/Spritz
> 
> I use all my other "Concoctions" for all that other kind of stuff.



Ooh ok, what benefits have you seen for your hair with her tea spitz?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2013)

MGA2013

Very, very good ingredients & Extremely Soft Hair (Did you look it up?)  And I think it's 16oz.  

I'm not as consistent with it (Claudie), because I've been using my own "Blends." 

Hairveda has a good one too.  And Qhemet use to have a good one too, but it got discontinued.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 9, 2013)

IDareT'sHair EnExitStageLeft - Claudie's is amazing for achieving soft hair. I think it's the best out there for my hair. Even my own blend doesn't do my hair as good as Claudie's. I will be repurchasing! I'm down to my last corner. I buy 2 bottles at a time. MGA2013 - I find Claudie's help with softening. Haven't really paid much attention to if it helps with shedding. I use other teas (as IDareT'sHair mentioned) for shedding, etc.


----------



## MGA2013 (Jun 9, 2013)

IDareT'sHair I tried to but the site is closed! Smh she must be on a vacay.. Lol. For the time being I'll try to do a better job at my tea rinse (I hate the mess it makes!)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2013)

@divachyk

It is really good. Gurl....Mine isn't hittin' on nothin' either...compared to hers.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 9, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, divachyk and MGA2013
So, I'm going to try it as a leave in this go round instead of a Tea Rinse. Don't want to be wastin' this delicious stuff .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

It works wonders smoothing/slicking down "X-Week" Post Hair


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 9, 2013)

Prepoo'd with Vatika Oil and Navratna Oil with 30 mins under my heating cap.


----------



## Lita (Jun 10, 2013)

Spritz with Yucca spray,BF desert moisturizer,HH wild growth oil on roots (contains coffee) & sealed with Rice bran oil..Hair has been soft/moist all day,,I'm ready for bed and it's still moisturized...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jun 10, 2013)

Think I'm addicted to sprays/spritz..I always go crazy with them during spring/summer.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2013)

Will use Coffee under my DC'er.  Will use ACV Rinse and Tea with my Leave-In.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 11, 2013)

Made a new brew for my rinse.  SInce I use the coconut milk as well, I no longer need a final leave in rinse but I still want the goodness of the teas that I was using.  So for this brew (24hrs) I've used:"
Bhringaraj,
Burdock
Fenugreek
Hibiscus
Lemongrass
Marshmallow root
Moringa
Nettle
Rose petals
Rosehip
Rosemary
Saw Palmetto
and Slippery elm.
We'll see how it goes.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 11, 2013)

Nix08, Hi 
So whats your process now that you've added the CM? I plan to mix it into my next henna treatment but how else are you using it? Are you still oil rinsing this summer?  Where does that go in your process??  Like what are your steps (including the tea rinse).


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi @mshoneyfly
I haven't been managing to cowash daily (I just can't stay awake long enough for my hair to dry enough). I still cowash often and when I can I will dry DC first then jump in the shower and rinse out the DC. Squeeze out excess water then pour my rinse mix. That mix includes....1 ounce of coffee, 1 ounce of coconut milk and about 2-3 ounces of my tea. Squeeze out the excess then apply one small squirt of oil then a small squeeze of conditioner while I shower up. So yes, I still oil rinse during the summer Even with extensive rinsing (because I make several vertical parts with my fingers and allow the water to keep my ng detangled) my hair still feels moisturized. So that's why I haven't been doing the final rinse. Hopefully all of that made sense


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 11, 2013)

Nix08

Thanks Girl,
Yes that was really helpful. Im gonna try the oil rinse again to see how it helps with detangling. Ditto for Coco milk


----------



## Ltown (Jun 11, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Made a new brew for my rinse. SInce I use the coconut milk as well, I no longer need a final leave in rinse but I still want the goodness of the teas that I was using. So for this brew (24hrs) I've used:"
> Bhringaraj,
> Burdock
> Fenugreek
> ...


 
Nix08, awesome mix!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2013)

Will brew a Flower Bomb for Friday.  An assortment of Herbs & Flowers in a Cheesecloth sack (Draw-String Tea Bag).


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 11, 2013)

That mix seems to be a winner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2013)

Nix08

It sounded really, really, really good.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 11, 2013)

IDareT'sHair I love your term 'flower bomb'
I'm thinking I will use the same blend for my dc's but I'm not sure yet.  My ng doesn't like protein much


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 11, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Hi @mshoneyfly
> So yes, I still oil rinse during the summer Even with extensive rinsing (because I make several vertical parts with my fingers and allow the water to keep my ng detangled) my hair still feels moisturized. So that's why I haven't been doing the final rinse. Hopefully all of that made sense





mshoneyfly said:


> @Nix08
> 
> Thanks Girl,
> Yes that was really helpful. Im gonna try the oil rinse again to see how it helps with detangling. Ditto for Coco milk


Co signing. Oil rinsing is THA BOMB. I actually mix a LOT of oil in my tea rinses (2 birds with one stone) and my hair has been in love ever since.


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 11, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Co signing. Oil rinsing is THA BOMB. I actually mix a LOT of oil in my tea rinses (2 birds with one stone) and my hair has been in love ever since.



I might have to try that. I never thought a out mixing oil in with tea rinses.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 11, 2013)

Mixing up some henna for tomorrow. This time I will add indigo to get a dark brown color to match my weave (getting a full sew-in on Saturday). I wanna make sure the grays on my hairline are on point!

I still have some moringa, fenugreek,lavender, black tea mix. Im gonna add some rooibos, amla oil and a little acv to my warmed up tea ummm...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 11, 2013)

Using tea under my DC tonight. I'm using CC's Naturals Marshmallow and Burdock Root Hair Tea. Hopefully its half a good as Claudie's. If not I'm buying 3 bottles of the Claudie's Hair Tea Spritz and going on about my business .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

I didn't know CC's had a pre-mixed Tea.  Keep me posted on that.  

I have a pre-mix by Shi-Naturals, but I think it might be bad. (I've had it a while).

Someone posted a pic of their's a while back and it had black spots throughout it.  I haven't looked at mine, but even though it has been refrigerated, it will probably be and should be trashed.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 12, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

Yeah, its actually premix dry herbs (you have to steep them yourself). I'm not much of a mixtress (as you can see from my previous Tea Rinsing Fails) so I prefer something pre-blended.


----------



## Jewell (Jun 12, 2013)

Rozlewis, how do you like the Navratna Oil? I stumbled upon it like 6 years ago, but never purchased any since I have so many oils already. Some Indian seller on EBay said that Navratna Oil is tainted with mercury...but idk how true that is. I don't know where his evidence came from but he could've said it just to try and sell more of his own oils. I would like to try it but I have a lot of hair and them little 100mL bottles will not cut it.

OAN: will tea rinse with black tea, mint herb, and burdock root tea, then DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2013)

@EnExitStageLeft

@Ltown and @curlyhersheygirl both sent me wonderful blends of loose dried herbs & flowers. .....

Those are what I consider my 'special' premium top shelf blends...


----------



## lovelycurls (Jun 12, 2013)

Brewing :
Green tea
Hibiscus flowers
Marshmallow roots
Fenugreek 
Horsetail
Sage leaves
Kelp
Avj
For a final rinse and daily spiritz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2013)

lovelycurls said:


> Brewing :
> *Green tea*
> *Hibiscus flowers*
> *Marshmallow roots*
> ...


 
lovelycurls

Nice!....


----------



## lovelycurls (Jun 12, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> lovelycurls
> 
> Nice!....



Thanks! .......


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi Jewell, I just recently started using Navratna oil. I will have to do some research on it but I like how the oil makes my hair feel. I do not use much of it because first I coat my hair with Vatika oil and then the Navratna oil and last I coat it with aowc.


----------



## justhavingfun (Jun 14, 2013)

Last night I used tea rinse under my deep conditioner.  Then I did an acv rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2013)

Will use my Herb/Flower Mixture with my Leave-In after Steaming with a Cup of Columbian Coffee under my Deep Conditioner.

Will also do an ACV Rinse with Hairveda.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 14, 2013)

Sitting with my first hendigo. Boy I didnt know indigo was so STANK!!

HEW!!!

I tried adding lemongrass oil but it does no good. Gonna Tea rinse then dc with coconut milk and ACG


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> *Sitting with my first hendigo. Boy I didnt know indigo was so STANK!!*
> 
> *HEW!!!*
> 
> *I tried adding lemongrass oil but it does no good.* Gonna Tea rinse then dc with coconut milk and ACG


 
mshoneyfly

That Lemongrass Oil prolly made it worse

Let us know your Results!  Don't forget to Rinse, Rinse, Rinse, Moisture, Moisture, Moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2013)

Getting Ready To Brew a Pot of Columbian Coffee for next Wash Day.  

And "Steep" a Blend of loose Red Roobis, Hibiscus and maybe some Rose Petals.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 15, 2013)

Rinse out the hendigo last night...hair was kinda hard 
Decided against the tea rinse but sitting here now with coconut milk and avgel with my pink clay mixture on top for moisture. I can tell this last thing will do the trick cuz my hair is LAID!!!

Waves poppin an errthang, lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Getting Ready To Brew a Pot of Columbian Coffee for next Wash Day*.
> 
> And "Steep" *a Blend of loose Red Roobis, Hibiscus and maybe some Rose Petals.*


 
I did this last night!

For my Tea Mixture I used those with some lBlue Malva and also some Calendua and some Chamomile (all loose). 

Will use this next wash day (Tuesday)


----------



## 25Nona (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi ladies.  I've been MIA for a loooooonnnnngggg while, so long my subscription expired and I didn't even know. Well I am renewed and back on the boards. 

Did a coffee tea rinse combo yesterday after quite a while and this morning I am slapping myself for ever stopping.

Sent from Nona's iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 17, 2013)

Friday I prepoo'd w/ Amla/Brahmi/Vatika Oil (Love this combo it makes my hair so smooth!!)

Saturday I did a oil rinse w/ Vatika Frosting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2013)

Doing a C A T

Columbian Coffee
ACV Rinse Hairveda
Tea Flowers & Herbs


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 18, 2013)

Did a nice final rinse with Shi Naturals tea rinse. 

Just ran a mix of JBCO, amla, and brahmi through my hair. So soft!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 18, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Doing a C A T
> 
> Columbian Coffee
> ACV Rinse Hairveda
> Tea Flowers & Herbs



IDareT'sHair

Ms. T How does that work?  Are you mixing all of that stuff together and putting it on your hair/scalp?  Layering it?  Using each item during different steps?

Please advise?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2013)

@MileHighDiva

Different Steps:

I use the Coffee under my DC'er (and then Steam under Steamer)

Rinse

I use the ACV after I allow my hair to cool *after Steaming* 

And once I Rinse out the DC'er.

I use my Tea as a Final Rinse with my Leave-In. I don't Rinse the Tea out. 

I apply my Leave-In on top of the Tea w/a little Oil & then dry under the dryer.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 18, 2013)

IDareT'sHair does the coffee and/or tea help color any grays at the hair line, or does it just help prevent shedding etc?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2013)

MileHighDiva

The Coffee I use to remove/block DHT and for overall Growth & Health (Caffeine/Stimulation).  

The Tea(s) are for different things depending...same thing; grow, health, shine, shedding etc.....depending on which blend you are Blending.

The ACV Rinse is to close/restrict the cuticle after DC'ing with Heat, to Restore the PH Balance and for shine. 

I use Henna/Indigo for covering Greys.  I haven't noticed Coffee/Tea doing anything to sufficiently cover them and I use it x2 per week.


----------



## Lita (Jun 18, 2013)

Used HV silica tea spritz & BF desert moisturizer leave-in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 19, 2013)

Using tea as part of my dc and the same blend will be used for my mid wash rinse with coffee and coconut milk.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 21, 2013)

Is there a diff between horsetail grass tea and just horsetail?  Im gonna use for rinsing but which one should I buy?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2013)

Doing a CAT Tonight.

I used Columbian Coffee under my DC'er
Will use Hairveda's ACV
And Doing a Tea Leave-In of Rosemary & Burdock Root Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2013)

mshoneyfly

I've seen it labeled both ways.  Horsetail is a Grass.


----------



## Lita (Jun 21, 2013)

Spritz with HV silica spray,HH CocoAloe hydrater moisturizer & HH wild grow oil applied on the my scalp & little to seal ends with..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2013)

Lita

How do you like HH's Wild Grow?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 22, 2013)

DC'ed over top ClaudiesHairRevitalizer Hair Tea Spritz last night


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 22, 2013)

Did a coffee, tea,  coconut milk and oil rinse this morning.


----------



## lovelycurls (Jun 22, 2013)

Will do tea rinse after cleansing hair before a dc treatment with last week's tea mix and Acv for final rinse after dc treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2013)

Used N'Joi CreationS Ayurvedic Hair Oil!


----------



## Lita (Jun 22, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> How do you like HH's Wild Grow?



IDareT'sHair Hi! I like it,works well to seal/over night pre..When applied on your scalp,absorbs,no oily feel...Little goes a long way,maybe thick for some,just use a small amount to begin with...My hair is very soft,didn't have to reapply the next day..Herbal scent,but not over whelming..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 23, 2013)

Used Aloe My Hair moisturizing spray as a leave in conditioner today.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 23, 2013)

cowashed and did my tea/coffee/coconut milk rinse...8 wks post ng is happy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2013)

Will pull out my Hydrasilica Tea Spritz from Hairveda or maybe my Hydratherma Follicle Booster Spritz.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 23, 2013)

Did an overnight with JBCO, amla, brahmi, shikakai, and neem. 

Finished my wash with a nice Tea Rinse.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 23, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will pull out my Hydrasilica Tea Spritz from Hairveda or maybe my Hydratherma Follicle Booster Spritz.



I ran through my SSI Tahitian. That's almost finished so I need to reup and/or get some SSI Follicle Booster. SSI usually have a sale for the 4th??? I need more Okra, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2013)

Brownie518 said:


> *I ran through my SSI Tahitian. That's almost finished so I need to reup and/or get some SSI Follicle Booster. SSI usually have a sale for the 4th???* I need more Okra, too.


 
Brownie518

My Tahitian should be here tomorrow!  I cannot remember if she does a 4th or not?

I could always pull out Claudies Tea. 

I wish QB still had her Karkady Tea Spritz.  That was some good stuff.

I still have my Shi-Tea Rinse, but I'm scared to use it, since somebody posted theirs with Mold.  I can't remember who that was?? *I will probably pitch it*

Mine has been in the Fridge, but it's been in there a while.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 23, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> My Tahitian should be here tomorrow!  I cannot remember if she does a 4th or not?
> 
> ...


IDareT'sHair

I never heard about that!!!  I've never had a problem with her Teas, and I usually get 2 or 3 at a time. Wow!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2013)

@Brownie518

Yeah...They had Pictha's & errthang..... 

I ran & checked mine and it was fine at the time.... 

But that was several months ago.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 23, 2013)

Used Claudies Hair Tea Spritz under my DC

Used IPN's Hibiscus and Horsetail Retention Mist as my liquid Leave in


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 24, 2013)

I took down my install that I'd been spraying with my oolong mix braid spray...dang my hair was moisturized! Had to blast it with some aphogee 2 min.

Back in the install and spritzing with a fresh brew.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sat night i prepoo'd with amla/brahmi/vatika oil.
Sun. I did a final tea rinse w/ Oatstraw/Horsetail/Nettle/Marshmallow Root/Slippery Elm Bark/AVJ/few drops of tea tree oil. Loved it


----------



## Ltown (Jun 24, 2013)

Tea rinse with black, nettle, horsetail, marshmallow tea. Use HH jar of joe and moisturizer.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 24, 2013)

Poured on a good amount of my same old tea mix after an overnight dc with shea moisture deep treatment masque, Wen 613 and cassia powder. 

This tea mix is weeks old but I put vitamin E oil and kept in the fridge so its still good. I cant wait to make another one! 

 It left my hair super soft!  I then cowashed out with VO5 strengthening pomegranate and grapeseed. Soft, strong and fluffy new growth; even at 13 weeks post!  IDK how long I will stretch but this is definitely making it easier!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2013)

Brewed some Burdock Root and Horsetail and some Hibiscus & Black for tomorrow.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 24, 2013)

So I'm not a big fan of the GF coffee pomade. I mixed it up with some oils and added some MN to it.  I applied last night. I'll be using three nights per week for the rest of the summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2013)

@xu93texas

I switched over to the Peppermint one. Chances are, I probably won't repurchase the Coffee.  I also hear that the Rosemary one is good.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 24, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> xu93texas
> 
> I switched over to the Peppermint one.  I also hear that the Rosemary one is good.



Yes, the Peppermint is my fave, but I wanted to try something different. I'm just trying to use this up. I also bought the Hawaiian Plumeria. Not a fan of that one either, but like it better than the Coffee.  I haven't tried the Rosemary yet; will get it on my next order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2013)

xu93texas

I thought the Plumeria was the 'scent'?  Yeah....I'll stick with Vanilla.  Not a floral fan.erplexed

The little tiny bits of 'Coffee Grounds' start workin' my last nerve......


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 24, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> xu93texas
> 
> I thought the Plumeria was the 'scent'?  Yeah....I'll stick with Vanilla.  Not a floral fan.erplexed
> 
> The little tiny bits of 'Coffee Grounds' start workin' my last nerve......



Yes, you're right. I'm not a fan of the scent. I like the Vanilla scented Peppermint Pomade.

Yeah, them grounds get on my nerves too. They be all up under my nails.  Ugh!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2013)

xu93texas

How are you enjoying your Pixie Cut?  It is waaayyy Cute! 

It looks so nice on you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2013)

xu93texas

I would like to try the Ceramide Pomade and the other 'new' one.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 24, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> xu93texas
> 
> How are you enjoying your Pixie Cut?  It is waaayyy Cute!
> 
> It looks so nice on you.



Thank you!  My avatar is actually a pixie wig. It is my "look" I wear everyday.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 24, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> xu93texas
> 
> I would like to try the Ceramide Pomade and the other 'new' one.



Ok wait, didn't know about this. Will definitely be checking out the site. Thanks for the info.!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 24, 2013)

Did a beer rinse last week but forgot to update. I rarely update in any of my challenges these days because I'm so busy otherwise. I will whenever I get a moment though.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 24, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Ok wait, didn't know about this. Will definitely be checking out the site. Thanks for the info.!


 
Hi @xu93texas, what is the name brand and style of your pixie wig. I like it alot and would definitely buy one if I can find it. Thanks


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 24, 2013)

Aggie said:


> Hi @xu93texas, what is the name brand and style of your pixie wig. I like it alot and would definitely buy one if I can find it. Thanks



Hi, this one is the Outré Duby HH Pixie wig. I got it from Hairwigharlem.com.   I think it's on sale now. Check out there site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2013)

@Aggie^^^^^^^^ FYI

xu93texas  Very Cute!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2013)

Doing a C A T tonight

Coffee under my DC'er
ACV (Hairveda)
Tea (blend) with my Leave-In


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 25, 2013)

Made a new dc blend of:
Moringa
Hibiscus
Marshmallow
Slippery elm
Burdock
Rosemary
Bhringaraj

And a leave in blend of all that I have. 

Used tea in my dc and during my rinse along with coffee and coconut milk. 

Bought coconut milk powder today. ..I'll see how it is to use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2013)

Brewing Black & Hibiscus Tea Blend for Friday and a Pot of Columbian Coffee.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 25, 2013)

Nix08

I just got some coconut creme bc I couldn't find the powder. Ive been experimenting with that and the milk and I luv it!  Where'd you get the powder?


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 25, 2013)

mshoneyfly how are you using your coconut milk?  The powder was in a clearance bin in the grocery store...I bought it just because


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 25, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> mshoneyfly how are you using your coconut milk?  The powder was in a clearance bin in the grocery store...I bought it just because



I mixed it with AVG and sort of poured it on and massaged on dry hair. Then I put conditioner on top and let sit for like an hour. Hair felt strong but not moist enough so I dc'd with pink clay for the ultimate moisture!!

These are links to the articles that inspired me:

http://she.sulekha.com/coconut-milk-for-hair-growth_01_2012_postedby_vidyamotherhood

http://www.ehow.com/facts_7227110_coconut-milk-hair-growth.html


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2013)

mshoneyfly

Great Research!  Thanks for Sharing.....


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 25, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> mshoneyfly
> 
> Great Research!  Thanks for Sharing.....



This one actually talks about her use of the powder

http://relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.com/2008/06/my-coconut-milk-alterantive-for.html?m=1


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2013)

mshoneyfly

I have some Coconut Crème I may hafta' pull it back out.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 26, 2013)

I used pomade shop's coffee growth pomade on scalp tonight.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 26, 2013)

These coffee pomades y'all use... Do u notice less fall, more growth or hair strength? Im in the market to try pj a little. Lol....TIA

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 26, 2013)

mshoneyfly thanks for the links...I"ll be sure to report back once I use the powder  It's weird because I can't use coconut oil in my hair ... it makes it feel hard and just not yummy...but I couldn't stretch my relaxers without coconut milk.  I'm aiming for a 20 week stretch right now


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 26, 2013)

I had brewed coffee and put it in the fridge BUT I brewed it too strong so I need to make a new batch tonight.  When it's too strong I find that it isn't as moisturizing.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 26, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Hi, this one is the Outré Duby HH Pixie wig. I got it from Hairwigharlem.com. I think it's on sale now. Check out there site.


 

Thanks a lot @xu93texas.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie^^^^^^^^ FYI
> 
> @xu93texas Very Cute!


 

I know right IDareT'sHair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 26, 2013)

DarkJoy  Which one are you looking to get?  The Pomade Shop or Hairitage Hydrations Jar Of Joe?


----------



## Lita (Jun 26, 2013)

Did a pre with Yucca & Baobab mist & HH wild grow oil..My hair/scalp was soaked in both..Washed with Naturelle grow herbal cleanser,rinsed with HCHL hibiscus con cream,used SSI coco coffee leave-in,Soultincals fluff to moisturize & CC Naturals Hibiscus Cream on ends & sealed with cream coco eucalyptus/honey oil...

*My hair/scalp health has really improved with the use of Ayurvedic/coffee/tea spritz...Only 2 strands of hair came out...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 26, 2013)

Lita said:


> **My hair/scalp health has really improved with the use of Ayurvedic/coffee/tea spritz...Only 2 strands of hair came out...*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

Vey nice Observation  Thanks for Sharing...


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 26, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DarkJoy  Which one are you looking to get?  The Pomade Shop or Hairitage Hydrations Jar Of Joe?


@IDareT'sHair Looking at the ingredients, I'm going to order from The Pomade shop. I was sold on the sulfur. Hope it really helps growth! Hairtage looks good as a sealer so I may try that for the dry winter months...

ETA: Scratch that. I wont be getting the Jar of Joe from Hairitage. I'm highly allergic to castor oil. So Pomade shop it is!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2013)

DarkJoy

Oh...also Claudie's Khave is her Coffee line.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 27, 2013)

I used Aloe My Hair Leave in this morning.

I did a henna, indigo, and amla treatment last night. I used AVJ to mix my henna.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 27, 2013)

Tea/coffee/coconut milk rinsed.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 27, 2013)

Used Coffee Pomade mixture on scalp tonight followed by a scalp massage.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 28, 2013)

Dc'ed over top of Claudies Hair Tea Spritz


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey Guys!!

I ordered a whole pound of organic red henna for about $14!  I hope I got a good deal!  I cant wait to try it!

Im gonna texlax this weekend and I wanna use my henna asap to see if I need to order more. Has anybody ever hennaed right after going through the relaxer process??

I thought I read someone saying that. Im thinking I could henna after rinsing the protein, neutralizer and moisture dc. What do yall think?


----------



## lovelycurls (Jun 28, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> I ordered a whole pound of organic red henna for about $14!  I hope I got a good deal!  I cant wait to try it!
> 
> ...



Where did u get the organic henna from?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 28, 2013)

lovelycurls said:


> Where did u get the organic henna from?



Vitacost. Just search henna


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2013)

@mshoneyfly

I've read several 'older' Threads where Posters were doing their Henna Rx's right after their T/U (in the same Session) 

I've never done it that way. I always wait a week or two after T//U'ing up.

Lemme know how it turns out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2013)

Used Columbian Coffee under my DC'er.

Will do a Tea Rinse with my Leave-In.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 28, 2013)

Will rinse with tea/coffee and coconut milk.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 28, 2013)

My opinion on the coconut Milk powder after 2 uses is that it's good but I prefer the milk.  I will keep the powder in the freezer for emergency use.


----------



## Lita (Jun 28, 2013)

Spritz with Yucca & Baobab,moisturized with kyras coconut hair milk,used cream coco curls for days curl cream,Bella & Phros anti-frizz pomade applied to my roots & sealed ends with kbn heavenly butter....Hair is in 4 large braids/banded for wash/go..

*Cream & Coco-Contains Amla
*Bella & Phros-Contain Amla powder,Brahmi powder & Bhringara powder..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 29, 2013)

Missing my Ayurvedics because I'm PSing through the summer. UGH! I think when I take down this install for a couple days in another 2 weeks, it's time to revisit our old friends Henna, Shikakai, Amla, and Tulsi. I think we'll also add our new bestie, Indigo, to the mix. I think she'll fit in just fine. 

ETA: Still tea spritzing every 2 days. Seems like every day with the oolong gives me moisture overload even with my hair in cornrows! 

Also, started drinking a cup of oolong a day again. Man, the hair growth takes off! Unfortunately, that also includes the ENTIRE body... keeping the wax handy...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2013)

DarkJoy

I should make an Oolong Spritz.  Lemme go look for an empty Spritz Bottle


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2013)

I think my Rinse for next wash day Will be Hibiscus & Black 

A nice combo I got from My Girl Ltown


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> *My opinion on the coconut Milk powder after 2 uses is that it's good but I prefer the milk.* I will keep the powder in the freezer for emergency use.


 
Nix08

Good Info.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 29, 2013)

DarkJoy
I got a huge box of oolong tea bags that I haven't even used yet. Thanks for the info girl. I couldn't really find any info on the the benefit to hair in my research so this is just what I need to know!!


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 29, 2013)

Yes @IDareT'sHair! Never forget the loveliness that is oolong. 

@mshoneyfly there isn't any info about oolong. I just experimented with random herbs earlier in my tea journey. So what you hear in this thread is about all there is. It's hydrating AND a decent detangler. It gives nice steady faster growth when drinking it (I measured up to an extra 1/4 - 1/2" a month!). But I had to take a break cuz the growth is ALL body hair. I was so sick of that waxing kit . Plus I just got bored with the taste errday


----------



## Lita (Jun 29, 2013)

Since its summer,I wash/dc my hair more..Washed with pomade shop-Cafe coffee poo,Used Pomade Shops-Cafe Coffee Dc for 1hr,BF desert moisturizer leave-in,HH Greek yogurt cream & applied BF espresso coffee from roots to tip...

*The Pomades Shops-Cafe Coffee Dc,Thick creamy texture,softens/detangles hair,moisturizes & rinses clean...Will be ordering more.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm doing an overnight pre-poo with Mahabhringraj oil mixed with hempseed and olive oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2013)

Lita said:


> **The Pomades Shops-Cafe Coffee Dc,Thick creamy texture,softens/detangles hair,moisturizes & rinses clean...Will be ordering more.*
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

Very, Very Good to Know


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2013)

Brewed Black & Hibiscus Tea & Sage Tea for Tuesday.  

I saw a box of Blueberry/Pomegrante/Acai Tea at the Grocery went down a different Aisle....start thinking about something else and forgot to go back and pick it up.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 30, 2013)

Used Claudies Hair Tea Spritz as a leave in on Thursday....YES MA'AM! It is official. I'm stockpiling this stuff. already ordered another bottle .

I also used the Tea Spritz under my DC today.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 30, 2013)

I applied Pomade Shop's GF Coffee Pomade to scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2013)

Doing a CAT

Columbian Coffee under Bel Nouvo DC'er
ACV Rinse with French Stablizer Plus
Tea with Black & Hibiscus and Sage (Teas)


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 2, 2013)

Will do an overnight with Njoi Ayurvedic oil.

I think I will do some coffee under my DC in the morning.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 2, 2013)

I so rarely remember to do a tea rinse. I refuse to go downstairs and bowl water, so I have just been putting a green tea bag in hot tap water  But at least I did a tea rinse before I put in my DC tonight. Maybe I will do better this month


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2013)

Brownie518 said:


> *Will do an overnight with Njoi Ayurvedic oil.*
> 
> I think I will do some coffee under my DC in the morning.


 
Brownie518

Love this Oil  I love the Coffee under the DC thing.



faithVA said:


> I so rarely remember to do a tea rinse. I refuse to go downstairs and bowl water, so I have just been putting a green tea bag in hot tap water  *But at least I did a tea rinse before I put in my DC tonight. Maybe I will do better this month*


 
faithVA

Just _try_ to do better.  Or make some up & stick it in the Fridge and pull it out on wash day.

I know it's an extra step to the Regimen, but the results are great.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 2, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Love this Oil I love the Coffee under the DC thing.
> 
> ...


 
I think if I ever see results from it I would be sold and go through the effort. I just have never experienced any difference so far from tea rinses which is probably why I do them half a$$.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tea/coffee/Coconut Milk rinse during today's cowash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2013)

@faithVA I think the effects are cumulative. 

I have seen reduced shedding, increased shine, help with DHT and my Hair is thriving.

But I think the effects are cumulative and not necessarily instaneous.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 2, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @faithVA I think the effects are cumulative.
> 
> I have seen reduced shedding, increased shine, help with DHT and my Hair is thriving.
> 
> But I think the effects are cumulative and not necessarily instaneous.


 
oh, now you tell me  Just Kidding. Ok I will try to be more consistent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2013)

@faithVA

Yeah, I mentioned in 2012, it was the best step/addition I incorporated into my overall Regimen. 

I was skeptical too at first.

It works. 

I guess it's about finding the right Combo's etc... And having the desire to add yet another step & staying consistent with it.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 2, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @faithVA
> 
> Yeah, I mentioned in 2012, it was the best step/addition I incorporated into my overall Regimen.
> 
> ...


 
I know you did. I sort of remember that. I was struggling with so much of my regimen though I tried it a few times and dropped it. The black tea didn't work for me it made my hair feel wiry. So now I am trying green tea. Eventually I will play around with some blends but for now I just need to get into the habit.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm brewing a tea blend for my co-wash tomorrow. The blend consists of sage, burdock root, fennel, black pearl, and a blend of peppermint, nettle, and oat straw.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I'm brewing a tea blend for my co-wash tomorrow. *The blend consists of sage, burdock root, fennel, black pearl, and a blend of peppermint, nettle, and oat straw.*


 
xu93texas

Very Nice.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 4, 2013)

Spritz Spritz Spritz the weave. 

Also, I noticed way better retention when I was washing 75%of the time with ayurvedics. Shampoo just washes my ends down the sink. It HATES any kind of soap.

Getting impatient to take out this install and scrub her with some Shikakai and tulsi.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2013)

DarkJoy

Good Observation regarding your results from washing with Ayurvedic Powders.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 4, 2013)

I used Pomade Shop Coffee Pomade last night on my scalp. 

Used KomazaCare Aloe My Hair spray to moisturize this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2013)

Used Hairitage Hydrations: Grow Wild Oil.  It has Coffee Oil in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2013)

Used Columbian Coffee under my DC'er
Hairveda's ACV Rinse
Tea


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 5, 2013)

Spritzed on Claudie's Tea under my leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2013)

Getting ready to steep a Pot of Fenugreek Tea for Tuesday.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 5, 2013)

Did an oil/tea/coffee/coconut milk powder rinse tonight. ...

Coffee that has not been refrigerated is more moisturizing than when I use it from the fridge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> *Coffee that has not been refrigerated is more moisturizing than when I use it from the fridge.*


 
Nix08

In-ter-resting:scratchch


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 5, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I applied Pomade Shop's GF Coffee Pomade to scalp.



Did the same thing tonight.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 6, 2013)

faithVA, my hair loves a mixture of: marshmallow root, burdock root, slippery elm, moringa, bamboo, green and rooibos. Assuming we both have low porosity, your hair may like one of those teas mentioned. I suggest trying one at a time vs. mixing them all together like I do. I tried each, one by one, to learn what I like / didn't like. After I figured out what I like, I started steeping a variety. My hair loves it. Marshmallow root is awesome and would be a great one to start out with if you've not tried it already. I use tea for the softening / moisturizing effect vs. shedding. Black coffee and tea was a no-no for my hair and made it feel horrible. I steep a 1/2 gallon and keep it in the fridge until I use it up. I don't use a preservative and it seems to last just fine. I drench my hair in tea after I cleanse but before DCing. HTH!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 6, 2013)

divachyk said:


> faithVA, my hair loves a mixture of: marshmallow root, burdock root, slippery elm, moringa, bamboo, green and rooibos. Assuming we both have low porosity, your hair may like one of those teas mentioned. I suggest trying one at a time vs. mixing them all together like I do. I tried each, one by one, to learn what I like / didn't like. After I figured out what I like, I started steeping a variety. My hair loves it. Marshmallow root is awesome and would be a great one to start out with if you've not tried it already. I use tea for the softening / moisturizing effect vs. shedding. Black coffee and tea was a no-no for my hair and made it feel horrible. I steep a 1/2 gallon and keep it in the fridge until I use it up. I don't use a preservative and it seems to last just fine. I drench my hair in tea after I cleanse but before DCing. HTH!



Thanks divachyk. I had the same experience with the black tea and coffee. Some herbal teas seem to work better. I have purchased some of the herbs you speak of. Now why I don't use what I have is another question  I'm not sure why I find it so difficult to put something in some water and put it on my head  

But since we are talking about it, I will go do it now for my wash later.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 6, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I'm brewing a tea blend for my co-wash tomorrow. The blend consists of sage, burdock root, fennel, black pearl, and a blend of peppermint, nettle, and oat straw.



I used the other half of this blend tonight under my DC.


----------



## lovelycurls (Jul 7, 2013)

Brewed :
Nettle leaf 
Moringa 
Earl grey 
Catnip
Will be used for a final rinse after henna gloss treatment and daily spirtz for the week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2013)

Used Hairitage Hydrations Creamy Black Coffee


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 7, 2013)

I used Pomade Shop Coffee Pomade on scalp last night.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 7, 2013)

Correction: the coconut milk powder is just as good as the milk (it was the refrigerated coffee that made me think that it wasn't effective).

Did a mid wash rinse with coffee/tea/coconut milk and oil. And a final leave in rinse with acv...it's been a while since I used acv but I think I'm going to be back on it I've fallen in love with a styling wand And at least for the summer I'm going to use it as I wish I'll PS in the fall


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jul 8, 2013)

I brewed Fenugreek/Chamomile/Marshmallow Root/Slippery Elm and mix Vatika Oil and AVJ right before putting it on my hair. I put MD Coconut Creme Condish on top and DC'd w/ heat for 15 mins.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 8, 2013)

Still tea rinsing. Trying to use up this IPN that my hair doesnt really care for. My absolute mix is Njoi herbal rinse with extra hibiscus amd marshmallow root. Claudies is still on my list to try but I love that Njoi mix sooo much, I dont care to try anything else... haven't used coconut milk in a min. Saving it for my henna mixes but still doing the HV ACV as a final rinse.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 8, 2013)

I sprayed Aloe My Hair on ng this morning.


----------



## AlliCat (Jul 8, 2013)

Just wanted to stop by and say I tried my first tea rinse yesterday. It was amazing, my hair felt fortified. Time will tell if it reduces my shedding, either way definitely keeping it in my regimen


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 8, 2013)

Used Claudies Hair Tea Spritz under my DC again ! I also did my first ACV rinse.....SUCCESS !


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2013)

Used Hairitage's Creamy Black Coffee


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2013)

Doing a C A T
C = Columbian Coffee under Deep Conditioner
A = Hairveda's ACV Phinishing Rinse
T = Fenugreek Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2013)

Will Brew a Pot of Red Roobis for Friday.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 9, 2013)

ordered an indigo kit from mehandi.com. Man, that mess was pricey with shipping! hopefully, next time i can find some BAQ indigo in the Indian market area in town. it's just difficult because most the shop owners act like they dont know what you're talking about as some of the packages are not in english when you ask for a translation. ugh!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jul 9, 2013)

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> ordered an indigo kit from mehandi.com. Man, that mess was pricey with shipping! hopefully, next time i can find some BAQ indigo in the Indian market area in town. it's just difficult because most the shop owners act like they dont know what you're talking about as some of the packages are not in english when you ask for a translation. ugh!



What is the Indian word for indigo? 

Maybe you could print out a page written in Sanskrit and give it to them when you go to the Indian market?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 9, 2013)

Good idea HanaKuroi! I will do this.

Cuz henna locally is about 2.99 and I'm sure Indigo is about the same. Paying $30 for the Mehandi kit (with shipping) just about killed me!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 9, 2013)

Finally tried a coffee rinse. It was completely by accident. I brewed some Starbucks Kenya in my French Press for iced coffee but never went back to drink it, so I dumped it in my hair a day later. I'm trying to remember if I had sugar in it, because I am the type to put sugar in my French Press so I don't have to do it later. It was brown sugar -> molasses -> humectant? My hair did feel a little heavy. 

Regardless, I liked it better than tea rinsing, but it irritated my crown which is my most tender and resilient area. Just made it a tad itchier. 

I'll try it again, but next time with a cheaper coffee (I love coffee, but I can't be using $15 bags of coffee on my hair) and keep it at the same roast (medium) to avoid possible darkening with darker roast and caffeine overload with lighter roast.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2013)

@Saludable84

I think you'll like it! 

I use those small bags of Millstone: Columbian, Breakfast Blend or French Roast.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 10, 2013)

Used Aloe My Hair Spray


----------



## felic1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Well, I have been following IDareT'sHair regarding tea rinsing for awhile. I clicked thanks a lot. I finally mixed a brew of horsetail, nettle, catnip, hibiscus and red rooibos because that is what I had on hand. I put the steeped brew in two spray bottles and 1 nozzle bottle. I applied the nozzle bottle portion to my hair and scalp prior to a DC with NG burdock root with walnut oil and hemp oil and steamed for a hour. I applied the leave in of cocoaloe, MD coconut detangler and sealed with shescentit carrot and pumpkin topped off with HH monoi cloud. Two days later my hair felt like silk. I kept feeling it to see if it was wet. It was dry. I had to do it again last night.It is still a little damp but so far not dried out like straw. I am an official tea practitioner!


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 10, 2013)

felic1 said:


> Well, I have been following IDareT'sHair regarding tea rinsing for awhile. I clicked thanks a lot. I finally mixed a brew of horsetail, nettle, catnip, hibiscus and red rooibos because that is what I had on hand. I put the steeped brew in two spray bottles and 1 nozzle bottle. I applied the nozzle bottle portion to my hair and scalp prior to a DC with NG burdock root with walnut oil and hemp oil and steamed for a hour. I applied the leave in of cocoaloe, MD coconut detangler and sealed with shescentit carrot and pumpkin topped off with HH monoi cloud. Two days later my hair felt like silk. I kept feeling it to see if it was wet. It was dry. I had to do it again last night.It is still a little damp but so far not dried out like straw. I am an official tea practitioner!



That regi sounds delish!  nice to hear the results were too!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2013)

@felic1 Sounds like a nice Brew! 

Yeah, you have to play around with the Combinations to see what works good for you and I'm tellin' You Chile.....

Once you find that Winning Combination Ms. Baby it's on........

Glad you got good results! 

I am still experimenting & tweaking especially when adding new items to my Blend.

I just bought some Sage Tea and I am really liking it. It makes a great addition to Burdock Root, Horsetail, Nettle. 

It's like it's a good fill-in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2013)

DarkJoy

Girl, You know how it is with this Tea Blend mixing.....there is always some new Flower or Herb to try to pull in and see what the results are.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 10, 2013)

felic1 said:


> Well, I have been following IDareT'sHair regarding tea rinsing for awhile. I clicked thanks a lot. I finally mixed a brew of horsetail, nettle, catnip, hibiscus and red rooibos because that is what I had on hand. I put the steeped brew in two spray bottles and 1 nozzle bottle. I applied the nozzle bottle portion to my hair and scalp prior to a DC with NG burdock root with walnut oil and hemp oil and steamed for a hour. I applied the leave in of cocoaloe, MD coconut detangler and sealed with shescentit carrot and pumpkin topped off with HH monoi cloud. Two days later my hair felt like silk. I kept feeling it to see if it was wet. It was dry. I had to do it again last night.It is still a little damp but so far not dried out like straw. I am an official tea practitioner!



That tea brew sounds yummy!!


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 10, 2013)

*Mint is chelating!* 

It is supposedly both chelate iron deposits as well as an anti-radioactive and anti-cancer herb. Soooooo..   I was on wiki reading about herbs in general and came across this page, which led to more reasearch and this conclusion. 

My hair AND finicky scalp loved the fresh mint infusion before (as well as my tummy). IDK why I stopped...

Sooooo ohhhhhh hellll yesss! It's on now.  

If I have time to take down these crochets, Imma do the Indigo (it should arrive by Friday). Will follow that with an under-DC--AO Blue Camomile--infusion of:

-fresh burdock root (fresh works soooooooo much better--available in your local Whole Foods fresh herbs cold case!)
-fresh mint
-oolong
-nettle
-Rooibos, since ya'll keep bringing it up. I have the Trader Joe's Red Chai (which is another name for roobois I just learned).

My hair needs pampering after 6 weeks in these crochets... it's time! And ya'll are both bad (for the inner herb junkie) and great influences!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2013)

DarkJoy

Good Research.  Thanks for sharing.  

I was using Peppermint for Stimulation for a while until I started Drinking it & ran out.....

I had spotted some: Pomegrante, Acai & Blueberry Tea but when I went back to get it, it was gone.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 10, 2013)

Used Aloe My Hair Moisturizing Spray this morning.


----------



## felic1 (Jul 10, 2013)

DarkJoy...Ohhhhh, they have the fresh herbs at whole foods??? I have to go that way!!


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 10, 2013)

felic1 said:


> @DarkJoy...Ohhhhh, they have the fresh herbs at whole foods??? I have to go that way!!


Oh yes felic1. Sometimes you get lucky. I got this fresh burdock root during the spring in like..april or may and its STILL good!

I highly suggest experimenting with fresh herbs on occassion. Any grocery store carries fresh rosemary, lavendar, mint, sage...  

ooooo!  Speaking of.... my hair likes rosemary too.... hmmm


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 10, 2013)

Brewing a blend of fennel, sage, burdock root, and black pearl tea for the week.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 11, 2013)

DarkJoy

Now did the mint make your scalp feel?

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 11, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> @DarkJoy
> 
> Now did the mint make your scalp feel?
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


Really good. Nice and clean and fresh. I dont think there's enough menthol in fresh leaves to give that minty feeling, which is more from concentrated or artifical oils I think. Saluable84


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 11, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Brewing a blend of fennel, sage, burdock root, and black pearl tea for the week.



I just finished DC over this tea blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2013)

@DarkJoy

Well...I found my Acai, Pomegrante, Blueberry and will make a nice Blend with this real soon.

@Saludable84

Not sure about Fresh Mint but Peppermint Tea (Tea Bags) are incredible. Tingly, Stimulating & Refreshing.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 12, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DarkJoy
> 
> Well...I found my Acai, Pomegrante, Blueberry and will make a nice Blend with this real soon.
> 
> ...





DarkJoy said:


> Really good. Nice and clean and fresh. I dont think there's enough menthol in fresh leaves to give that minty feeling, which is more from concentrated or artifical oils I think. Saluable84



I need supercooling effects! Nah, Im gonna try the mint tea though. Peppermint or spearmint. Im heavy with adding EO's  Next thing you know Ill have a burning bush of a head


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 12, 2013)

Tea Rinsed with Rooibus Tea....WHY Y'ALL AIN'T TELL ME THIS STUFF IS AWESOME?!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

Roobis is thebomb.com  Now I can see why a lot of these Hair Products are using Roobis Tea.  

Hairveda, Marie Dean....a few others....


----------



## felic1 (Jul 12, 2013)

DarkJoy... I had no gas in my car heading to Whole Foods. A real PJ move. I got a cart. A small one. I had a little money and a food stamp card. Yes, I was chasing herbs with a snap card. My first stop was the burdock root. I picked it up. It is over a foot long. I put it in the cart. There were no other fresh herbs present that were on my list. On to the dry area. I copped(Like it was MJ) some slippery elm, marshmallow root. hibiscus, and rose petals. It was a no go for the bamboo silica tea. It is elusive. I do not have dry nettle, only tea. I guess it will do. I will be doing some concocting and steeping to top off this henna treatment.
I used napur last time instead of jamila. I guess that is why it did not turn out jet black like I wanted it to. This weekend is really looking exciting. I have a plan to grate up the burdock root. You know the grater that you use for cheese or coleslaw? I will use that. I will take another look at my coffee grinder. Ok. This was enough. I feel like a witch with that big piece of burdock root. all I need is a cauldron:flyingwit


----------



## felic1 (Jul 12, 2013)

DarkJoy... I had no gas in my car heading to Whole Foods. A real PJ move. I got a cart. A small one. I had a little money and a food stamp card. Yes, I was chasing herbs with a snap card. My first stop was the burdock root. I picked it up. It is over a foot long. I put it in the cart. There were no other fresh herbs present that were on my list. On to the dry area. I copped(Like it was MJ) some slippery elm, marshmallow root. hibiscus, and rose petals. It was a no go for the bamboo silica tea. It is elusive. I do not have dry nettle, only tea. I guess it will do. I will be doing some concocting and steeping to top off this henna treatment.
I used napur last time instead of jamila. I guess that is why it did not turn out jet black like I wanted it to. This weekend is really looking exciting. I have a plan to grate up the burdock root. You know the grater that you use for cheese or coleslaw? I will use that. I will take another look at my coffee grinder. Ok. This was enough. I feel like a witch with that big piece of burdock root. all I need is a cauldron:flyingwit


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 12, 2013)

Used Aloe My Hair Spray this morning.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 12, 2013)

You went HARD for them herbs @felic1!!! You bought a FOOT LONG piece of burdock root running on fumes in your gas tank?!?!  Dang, there's gotta be some kind of award for us ride or die tea heads!  Let me know how you like the fresh vs dried burdock, please!

Im 'bout to go cut some chunks off mine and let it simmer for a while... I want to get my hair did! Hoping that indigo and henna arrive today. i've been looking for the mail carrier waiting for the delivery.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2013)

Will use Red Roobis Tea Rinse and Columbian Coffee under my Deep Conditioner. 

Once dry I will use Creamy Black Coffee by Hairitage Hydrations


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2013)

Steeping:
Rosemary Leaf
Blueberry Leaf
Burdock Root

For next wash day.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 12, 2013)

I bought stinging nettle leaf, peppermint, rooibos, and oolong teas today.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 12, 2013)

Where's my indigooooooooooooo!!! 

This install stays in until I can hide these grays! Dangit!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 13, 2013)

felic1 said:


> DarkJoy... I had no gas in my car heading to Whole Foods. A real PJ move. I got a cart. A small one. I had a little money and a food stamp card. Yes, I was chasing herbs with a snap card. My first stop was the burdock root. I picked it up. It is over a foot long. I put it in the cart. There were no other fresh herbs present that were on my list. On to the dry area. I copped(Like it was MJ) some slippery elm, marshmallow root. hibiscus, and rose petals. It was a no go for the bamboo silica tea. It is elusive. I do not have dry nettle, only tea. I guess it will do. I will be doing some concocting and steeping to top off this henna treatment.
> I used napur last time instead of jamila. I guess that is why it did not turn out jet black like I wanted it to. This weekend is really looking exciting. I have a plan to grate up the burdock root. You know the grater that you use for cheese or coleslaw? I will use that. I will take another look at my coffee grinder. Ok. This was enough. I feel like a witch with that big piece of burdock root. all I need is a cauldron:flyingwit



felic1
This is funny as heeeeell!!  LMAO!!

OAN:  I got some rose hips in the mail the other day (dried and whole) and some hibiscus flowers (cut and dried). Im gonna get out my coffee grinder and grind some to make it stretch farther. Im gonna brew up a nice tea. I have so many, i don't even know where to start. 

I have:
Horsetail
Roobios
Nettle
Catnip
Ginger root
Lavender
Rosemary
Dandelion
Fenugreek

Powders:
Brahmi
Bhringraj
Marshmallow

There might be more but I cant remember now.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 13, 2013)

I need to make a couple brews.....I'm all out and I have a DC on my hair and I certainly can't wash without my rinses


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2013)

mshoneyfly  Nice Collection.

felic1  Okay..Um..Did you say you grabbed a SNAP Card and headed to WF's?.... *serious pj*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2013)

Used the last of my Hairitage Hydrations Creamy Black Coffee.


----------



## felic1 (Jul 13, 2013)

IDareT'sHair...uh, yeah I had the nerve to pull it out. I did get 2 cans of coconut milk, 1 coconut cream and a bottle of Bragg's ACV. The burdock root was in the food section by the other roots ;parsnips, rutabagas, right down from yucca and big aloe leaves. Yeah, I pulled out the government benefit. I am going to cook(steep)it.  You can drink it. It is a food product. The powdered stuff I had to pay for. Darn. 

I went to a street fair yesterday looking for nettle. It was hot. I walked 2 long city blocks in the heat looking for their booth. They did not bring herbs with them. I needed the work out anyway. Man, do I plan to be brewing. The rose petals and hibiscus are needed additions as well as the marshmallow root and slippery elm. They did not have blue malva Oh, the woes of a PJ


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 13, 2013)

IDareT'sHair
Let me know how that columbian and rooibos go. I have both an I have been wondering how the red tea would act since it is comparable to chamomile in many ways.

@EnExitLeftStage
Girl…. Where you been? Someone mentioned that eons ago. I want to try it, but I like my mixture too much! I might give it a try though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2013)

Saludable84

I used the Red Roobis last night.  I have both Bags and Loose.  I used Bags last night.  Works Great.

I've been using Columbian Coffee a little over 1 year as an addition to my DC'er   I put my DC'er over it and Steam.

Last night tho', I sat under the dryer with my DC'er (and plastic cap)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2013)

felic1

Girl...Those Blue Malva Flowers are something to have.  I hope you get your hands on some.

Also, Calendua.  If you see that, grab some....


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 13, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Saludable84
> 
> I used the Red Roobis last night.  I have both Bags and Loose.  I used Bags last night.  Works Great.
> 
> ...



You use the coffee before or after. I noticed no difference with using tea before or after, but I get worried using things after a DC in fear to hard hair. 

Did the rooibos leave the hair soft? I ask because Im only familiar with drinking red tea and it makes me  all day, but hair is a whole 'notha story!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2013)

felic1  It's definitely fun (and some-what cheap) to be a Brew-tress.  

And it's addicting. 

Especially when you see how your hair reacts to certain teas/flowers/herbs.

Ltown and curlyhersheygirl started my Tea Rinsing addiction.  The both sent me Big Huge bags of Loose Blends.  

A lot of good stuff in those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2013)

@Saludable84 

I pour the Coffee on. Put the DC'er on top of the Coffee and the Deep Condition. Rinse out. 

Then I apply my Tea Rinse.

I don't rinse the Tea out. I apply whatever Leave-In I am using on top of the tea and proceed to dry my hair under the dryer.

I am Relaxed. My Hair has not been hard. Maybe my Leave-In is counteracting the hard/stiffness. 

But I haven't had any problem with that regardless of what Tea I'm using.

ETA:  Yes, the Red Roobis left my hair nice & soft.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 13, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

Riddle Me This?
I want to try incorporating coffee rinses but I read on a blog that caffeine can stunt growth. Not sure how true it is, but it does make a little sense. I believe you said you use Colombian coffee, how light, medium or dark is your roast?

Hope Im not confusing you with Nix08

I ask because lighter roast contain more caffeine while the medium to darker you get, there is less caffeine (though there is still a bit and not a little bit either). 

Thanks for your patience


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2013)

@Saludable84 My Columbian is Ground. So, I make enough for a Pot of Coffee and use 1/2 one wash day & 1/2 the next.

The other(s) I use for Coffee Rinses is: Breakfast Blend and French Roast.  All 3 appear to be a darker blend.

I'm using it to remove/block DHT and to stimulate growth and help with shedding. (Which I have very little of these days).


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 13, 2013)

@Saludable84 sorry for the late response - I use a breakfast blend for the most part and I use it with every wash, from 3-7 days a week. It helps me with shedding as @IDareT'sHair and I also find that it helps soften my hair during the wash. I do not think it has stunted my growth as my growth has remained consistent.

ETA: I do a coffee/tea/coconut milk and oil rinse during my wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2013)

Nix08

I've never read anything about Caffeine stunting "Growth" 

I've actually read the contrary.  That it stimulates growth (if anything).  

There was an old thread about folks mixing Caffeine Powder in their DC'ers.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 13, 2013)

You ladies are doing it up in here 

I don't think I posted last week but I did do a green tea tea rinse last week and today before applying my DC. I'm just trying to get in the habit of doing it. 

I bought some loose herbs a few months ago which I have yet to use. And I have a sample of scalp stimulating tea that I bought from somewhere. After I get more consistent with the green tea I will try mixing up something special.

One baby step at a time.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 13, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Brewing a blend of fennel, sage, burdock root, and black pearl tea for the week.



I'm getting ready to use this blend under my DC.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 14, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nix08
> 
> I've never read anything about Caffeine stunting "Growth"
> 
> ...



I found the comment weird as I never read that and read what you stated. But I don't rule things out because you just never know. I'm just being careful. I'm using a new condish tomorrow with coconut milk, so I'll keep the coffee on after rinse and work with that.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 14, 2013)

Used HTN Follicle Mist on scalp and Aloe My Hair and Matani leave in conditioners on hair.


----------



## Lita (Jul 14, 2013)

Used Yonobe pre poo treatment on my length, heritage wild grow on my scalp,Washed with Pomade Shops-Cafe Coffee poo,NBD-Ayurvedic tea rinse,Used Yonobe-Amla & Nettle Dc Mask 1hr30 min,BF Olive Drensh rinse,As I Am leave-in,Serenzo Burdock   Moisturizing Cream in length,Heritage Tutti butter on ends,Apply heritage Hibiscus oil on my scalp & used it to seal too..Hair smells 
feels/good...

Yonobe-Amla & Nettle Dc Mask..Is a good strengthen treatment..Not one strand came out..None..I only used it on the right side..I tried another Dc on the left.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 14, 2013)

IT CAME! My indigo is HERE!!! Shoooooot...Imma mix it up NOW, let it cure and start tomorrow. Luckily, I'm working from home so can do it all as I earn some cash.


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 14, 2013)

I DC'ED over night with ORS and Vatika oil but I want to do a tea rinse this morning. How long does the tea have to be on my hair/scalp to be effective?  I mean can I rinse the DC out, pour the tea on while I'm in the shower, cowash to detangle then rinse and the tea be effective?  Or does the tea need to be in for a period of time?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2013)

Jobwright 

You should be find with the method you described.  

When I first started, I would pour the Tea on...left it on...put hair stuff away and then came back rinsed out. 

And it was still very effective. 

Now tho', I just leave it in and apply my leave-in on top.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 14, 2013)

I spritzed my ng this morning with Aloe My Hair spray.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 15, 2013)

Steepin a pot of nettle, hibiscus, brahmi, amla and horsetail tea for my next wash day on wednesday.

ETA: forgot rose hips too


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 15, 2013)

DarkJoy, have you tried this to cleanse your hair/scalp?  I remember reading that you use shikakai powder for cleansing awhile back.  








Ingredients: Cocos nucifera (Coconut) shell powder, Madhuca longifolia (Madwa), Albizia amara (Silk Plant), Ocimum sanctum (Tulsi), Cyperus rotundus (Nutgrass), Vetiveria zizanioides (Vetiver), Cinnamomum tamala (Indian Bay Leaf), Lippia nodiflora (Fogfruit), Acacia concinna (Shikakai), Hedychium spicatum (Kapur Kachri), Eucalyptus globulus (Blue Gum), Trigonella foenum-graecum (Fenugreek), Sapindus trifoliatus (Reetha), Vigna radiata (Green Gram), Hibiscus rosa-sinensis (Hibiscus)


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 15, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> DarkJoy, have you tried this to cleanse your hair/scalp?  I remember reading that you use shikakai powder for cleansing awhile back.
> 
> Ingredients: Cocos nucifera (Coconut) shell powder, Madhuca longifolia (Madwa), Albizia amara (Silk Plant), Ocimum sanctum (Tulsi), Cyperus rotundus (Nutgrass), Vetiveria zizanioides (Vetiver), Cinnamomum tamala (Indian Bay Leaf), Lippia nodiflora (Fogfruit), Acacia concinna (Shikakai), Hedychium spicatum (Kapur Kachri), Eucalyptus globulus (Blue Gum), Trigonella foenum-graecum (Fenugreek), Sapindus trifoliatus (Reetha), Vigna radiata (Green Gram), Hibiscus rosa-sinensis (Hibiscus)



Well well... What is this?!  :9  I have not but would like to try this little gem! Where I buy it at?!

The fact that it has silk is intriguing. That bit of protein might be gooood!
____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 15, 2013)

DarkJoy, I saw it on ayurnaturalbeauty.com, but it's out of stock.  I wanted your feedback, because it's more expensive at other vendors.

http://www.ayurnaturalbeauty.com/meera-herbal-hairwash-powder/


----------



## felic1 (Jul 15, 2013)

I have my Indigo on today. I want to have completely dark hair for my birthday on Sunday. I have to get rid of this Lily Munster streak in the front of my hair!


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 15, 2013)

Used Aloe My Hair Spray this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2013)

Brewed:
Red Roobis
Rosehips & Hibiscus
Sage
Burdock Root

For tomorrow


----------



## chebaby (Jul 15, 2013)

can someone tell me why all my amla is brick hard? i thought once i cut the pack open and air got to it is would turn to powder like its supposed to but it didnt.

i want to start using ayurveda again but i already have 3 packs of amla that i want to use instead of buying more but its brick hard. even in water it doesnt crumble


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 15, 2013)

Tea rinsing with Rooibus tea tonight!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2013)

chebaby said:


> *can someone tell me why all my amla is brick hard? i thought once i cut the pack open and air got to it is would turn to powder like its supposed to but it didnt.*
> 
> *i want to start using ayurveda again but i already have 3 packs of amla that i want to use instead of buying more but its brick hard. even in water it doesnt crumble*


 
chebaby

....


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 15, 2013)

chebaby said:


> can someone tell me why all my amla is brick hard? i thought once i cut the pack open and air got to it is would turn to powder like its supposed to but it didnt.
> 
> i want to start using ayurveda again but i already have 3 packs of amla that i want to use instead of buying more but its brick hard. even in water it doesnt crumble



Hmm...my amla is hard and clumps together too. But I just squeeze the package and it crumbles up. Then I spoon it out to use for tea steeping or making a gloss. Amla is a different consistency than henna or cassia. Its kind of hard and rock-like; even though its finely sifted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2013)

chebaby ^^^^^

Does that answer your Question?


----------



## chebaby (Jul 15, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> ....


 girl that darn amla is hard as a rock


----------



## chebaby (Jul 15, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Hmm...my amla is hard and clumps together too. But I just squeeze the package and it crumbles up. Then I spoon it out to use for tea steeping or making a gloss. Amla is a different consistency than henna or cassia. Its kind of hard and rock-like; even though its finely sifted.


 i cant squeeze mine. its hard as a rock. ive been using amla for years and have never seen it like this.
imma throw it up against the wall and see if it breaks apart


----------



## chebaby (Jul 15, 2013)

my amla has always been like powder.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2013)

chebaby

Use a Hammer


----------



## chebaby (Jul 15, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Use a Hammer


 lmao i think i just might. girl you shoulda seen my face when i went to  use the amla and couldnt. talk about pissed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2013)

chebaby said:


> *lmao i think i just might. girl you shoulda seen my face when i went to use the amla and couldnt. talk about pissed*


 
chebaby

I know you were like....



You should do it like folks do to 'soften' up Brown Sugar.  

Put it the Micro for a couple seconds wrapped in a wet paper towel (still in the packaging) and see if it softens up enough to crumble.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 16, 2013)

Still havent gotten to indigo! 

Managed to nab some Ayurvedics at the Indian Market today! Got these as well as shikakai, amla, tusli and neem powders:

My hair loved the egg protein hair mask, which is a lighter protein (in this mix) than Aphogee 2 min. Only stopped cuz too lazy to hustle to the market these last 3 months. My hair really retained with it. Gotta stop the laziness and trying to be Miss PJ on the sly  :





Never tried garlic condish before! This ought to be fun:





The Dabur brand also makes a Black Seed Mask, Lemon Mask, and a couple other 'flavors' to try later


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2013)

Spilled the brew I made this a.m. and had to re-steep:

Sage
Burdock Root
Red Roobis
Rosehip & Hibiscus


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2013)

DarkJoy

Those look really good.  Keep us posted.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 16, 2013)

PS:  Vatika hair masks in store is only $4.99!

 Less than half of what I pay for the AO brand, which my hair likes but doesnt love like the ayurvedics, which really nourish my fine high porous strands much better.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 16, 2013)

Do the following Ayurveda powders STINK?: 

Amla
Brahmi
Maka/Bhringraj

Please advise!  TIA


----------



## felic1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello ladies...I attempted to prepare my first herbal treatment this evening. I boiled two cups of water. I placed in a bowl red rooibos tea, a hibiscus tea bag, hibiscus flowers, rose petals, slippery elm powder, marshmallow root powder, and burdock root. I poured the water over the herbs and gave a stir. I rinsed out my previous conditioned and waited a bit to let the steeping finish. I took my strainer and a bowl into the bathroom. The mixture resembled a big ball. The rose petals seemed to have become small roses. I wondered what are these balls. The water was completely absorbed. It looked like a big bowl of raspberry yogurt. I put it in the strainer and two teaspoons drained into the bowl. I was puzzled. I thought maybe I should try to press out the fluid. I was not sure......I had put a corner of DB pumpkin seed and some AOHSR  in a container to add the herbal mix into. I just spooned some of the ball into the conditioner, stirred and applied with sunflower and grapeseed oils. I went under the dryer/steamer set up. I rinsed out and did a final rinse with oyin honey hemp. I massaged in some horsetail butter/mixed greens sprayed in my spray mix and topped of my combed out hair with the carrot seed and pumpkin defrizzer. My hair looks really healthy and pretty after this henna. I am going to partially blow dry after it dries some more to try to do a braid style...


----------



## Lita (Jul 16, 2013)

Tuesday night,washed with kyras-Hemp moisturize poo bar,NBD-Egg head con 45min,Hydroquench hibiscus Dc mask 1hr,Heritage pink hibiscus moisture cream leave-in,KBN heavenly butter cream & sealed with Hibiscus Oil..Hair feels better.

*My hair/scalp loves Hibiscus,coconut milk,eggs,coffee,Ayurvedic..Yep.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 17, 2013)

Used HTN Follicle Mist on scalp and ng.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 17, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Do the following Ayurveda powders STINK?:
> Amla


@MileHighDiva, I can only speak for Amla. It does *NOT* stink. However, most powders I use have an 'earthy' or herbal scent.
______________


Matter of fact took out my crochets last night and went full on Aurvedic! Wash was a thin yogurt consistency mixed with distilled water:

shikakai
tulsi
amla
neem
Scrubbed down to the scalp and left on for 30 mins. Rinsed.  

Proteined with the Vatika Egg Protein Mask. Left that on for TOOOOO long (1.5 hrs--forgot while cleaning house). Well at near protein overload, followed-up with tea/oil rinse under Aubrey Organics Blue Camomile DC:

Red Rooibos
Oolong
Burdock
Nettle
Peanut Oil-refined (my hair LOVES THIS)
Grapeseed Oil
Sunflower Oil
Left on for an hour and a half. Hair was soft! Then: 

ACV Rinsed
Tea Spritzed "leave-in" (nettle, burdock, oolong w/argan, sunflower, EVOO, and baobab oils)
Sealed
Twisted for a twist out
Done! She is sooooooooooo happy today!


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 17, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> @MileHighDiva, I can only speak for Amla. It does *NOT* stink. However, most powders I use have an 'earthy' or herbal scent.
> ______________
> 
> 
> ...


 
Man that process sound luxurious as ever  Always you making me want to go to the store


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 17, 2013)

MileHighDiva

DarkJoy is right. None of them have a stinky smell in powder for except neem, I think. They all smell earthy when you wet them. 

DarkJoy
You really gave your hair a nice treat with that process!!  Your new products sound interesting, hhmmm...I wonder if the patel bros sells any of these on line?

ETA:  The black seed and lemon masques sound divine!!


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 17, 2013)

I used HTN Follicle Must on scalp and ng.

I used Aloe My Hair Moisturizing Spray and SM Yucca/Baobob moisture mist as leave ins after CW today.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 17, 2013)

Might be too early to say cuz sometimes it takes a week or so for my scalp and hair to react negatively, but I think the roobois addition was amazing!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 17, 2013)

DarkJoy and mshoneyfly, what do you guys think of the HESH brand powders?  Are they sifted well?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2013)

felic1

I don't fool with Powders only Teas & Flowers. 

Let us know how things turn out.  

Maybe some of the Powder-Heads can chime in.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jul 17, 2013)

MileHighDiva Hesh powders sometimes contain twigs. When I used them I always sifted before hand.


----------



## felic1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello Everyone! I did have fun with my creation/concoction. I guess there is a trial and error with anything new. My hair felt great and smelled great afterward. I blow dried and it really turned out well. Today was the first time in over two years that I put a hot comb, blow dryer and hot curler in my hair. They were all electric and not on the stove. My hair looks really healthy, full, longer and I have a lot of it. It is coming along. If it is not APL yet so be it. Rome was not built in a day and neither is armpit. My hair care practices are better, my products are good, my protection plan is good as well. It has been 18 months since I hit shoulder length. Let me attempt to post this picture. I had my son take these shots and I was unable to trim on my own.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2013)

felic1

Nice!  Very Healthy.  Thanks for sharing.  DS did a good photo-shoot

Keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 17, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> @DarkJoy and @mshoneyfly, what do you guys think of the HESH brand powders?  Are they sifted well?





curlyhersheygirl said:


> @MileHighDiva Hesh powders sometimes contain twigs. When I used them I always sifted before hand.


MileHighDiva--I use only Hesh because that's what at my closest Indian grocer. And yea, curlyhersheygirl is right. Particularly, the shikakai is gritty. However, I don't bother sifting. Too lazy. I just rinse a loooooooooong time. The rest seems to come out with a good slippy moisture DC. If there's grit left, I never notice it


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 17, 2013)

DarkJoy, how much is it on the ground at your local Indian grocer?


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 17, 2013)

OK, so I know I did that whole natural cleansing last night. Well, on a whim today I decided to Indigo. So I just chelated/clarified. No condish. I'll be up til about 1a on my hair, but *** it. I will have ZERO time the next week to do it. Plus I got a formal event this weekend and aint nobody got time for grey roots!


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 17, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> @DarkJoy, how much is it on the ground at your local Indian grocer?


MileHighDiva, I get mine in S. SF and the powders are $2.50 per box on the ground. A 100g box of shikakai lasts 3-4 uses (I'm NL). Can't beat that price, esp since my mixes are like 70% shikakai. The others 2-3x that long. The Vatika conditioners are $4.99 (if you're interested). I'm sure in the E. Bay they're a little cheaper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2013)

DarkJoy

I'm sure it will turn out nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2013)

Will Brew:

Sage
Burdock Root
Rosemary Leaf

Will use this Blend also tomorrow.  Also will use Black Coffee (Columbian) under my DC'er.  

And will follow that up with ACV Rinse.

My CAT!  = *C*offee *A*CV *T*ea

If folks can LCO & LCOB I can have a CAT

Nix08 EnExitStageLeft


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 18, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will Brew:
> 
> Sage
> Burdock Root
> ...


 
You are too funny  Don't forget LOCO...I like a little LOCO


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 18, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> DarkJoy and mshoneyfly, what do you guys think of the HESH brand powders?  Are they sifted well?



Oooh! This thread is jumpin'!  I love it!

MileHighDiva
Dont have experience with the Hesh brand. Im too lazy to drive all the way to the N side to get it on the ground so I just order Jamila, Nupur and Hennasooq. Too much traffic and no parking keeps me far, far away, lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> You are too funny *Don't forget LOCO...I like a little LOCO*


 
Nix08

Ya'll be making up some stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2013)

My Teas came from the Vitacost B1 G1 Sale


----------



## jprayze (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey ladies!  I've been quiet for a while but I'm now brewing bamboo tea with a sprig of rosemary.  I will rinse tonight or in the morning!


----------



## lovelycurls (Jul 19, 2013)

Will brew these teas for the weekend :

Under dc
Horsetail
Sage
Burdock root
Black tea
Saw palmento

Final rinse/leave in
Rooibos
Peppermint
Oolong
Catnip
Tulsi
Acv or avj


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2013)

lovelycurls said:


> Will brew these teas for the weekend :
> 
> Under dc
> *Horsetail*
> ...


 
lovelycurls

We like a lot of the same Blends.  I love this Combo. 

I was killin' some variation of this one this Spring.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jul 19, 2013)

Last night i put amla/brahmi/vatika on my hair and scalp last night for a prepoo. I still have it in now. This evening I may brew some marshmallow root and put it under my dc bask cacao bark for and extra moisturizing affect since I will be doing a protein treatment before that.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 19, 2013)

I used HTN Follicle Mist last night.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm getting ready to brew some teas for my CW today and DC on Sunday.

Sage
Burdock root
Rooibos 
Black pearl tea
Peppermint


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 19, 2013)

Gonna brew my leave in tea spritzes for me and dd. need to order some silk peptides to go in it too...


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 19, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I'm getting ready to brew some teas for my CW today and DC on Sunday.
> 
> Sage
> Burdock root
> ...



This blend felt so good on my hair after CW.  That rooibos tea is awesome!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 19, 2013)

I almost forgot to tea rinse today. It is not part of my routine yet  I was in the shower and had put in my cowash conditioner and then realized I hadn't made the tea  So I got out, made the tea and figured I would clean the bathroom while I waited for the tea to steep. Then I got back in and rinsed my hair and did the tea rinse and put in my dc. I have got to do better.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 20, 2013)

Last night I moisturized with avg and baggied about 30 min. My hair has new life. It feels like I used a commercial product!!  It is so soft after being fried by the heat and humidity

Thursday I tea rinsed with:
Horsetail
Nettle
Hibiscus
Rosehips
Stirred in brahmi, amla and more hibiscus powders

Tea rinsed 4 times in the shower using my new red $store mixing bowls.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jul 20, 2013)

I am mad at all y'all!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> *I am mad at all y'all!*


 
HanaKuroi

Gurl...Come on & join us.  

You have 4 Months to get in on it.oke:


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm going to use some Coffee under my DC later. I'll be finishing my wash with a quick Shi Naturals Tea Rinse. 

Right now, I'm sitting with some IPN TeaLightful Shine.


----------



## felic1 (Jul 20, 2013)

DarkJoy  The rooibos tea blend was terrific. I did a henna and indigo this week. My birthday is tomorrow and I wanted to eliminate these gray and whites(sob). I was feeling really bad prior to doing the henna. I just was not feeling pretty. The henna has made me feel like a natural woman! It looks and feels so different. I had not done henna in a while because of last summers breakage and I was afraid to hurt my hair further. My triangle patch in front looks completely filled in. I had not believed that the JBCO I was using in that area was working because the hair still looked like it was missing. It looks great. The front of my hair can curl under the armpit. The rear is not growing as fast as the front. I feel good though. It is evident that the steps I am taking are producing good results. I have some Jamaican blue mountain coffee somewhere. I cannot find it. It was in my kitchen at my house. I want to brew some for some coffee rinses. I guess I will have to look further. I must have moved it. Well, I have to open and freeze this coconut milk. I have to make some room in the freezer to put the tray flat. I am so excited!!!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 20, 2013)

Used my Njoi herbal rinse mixed with marshmallow root and hibiscus tea, acv rinsed, and used SSI coco creme LI,  as well as my beloved jar of joe...


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jul 20, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi
> 
> Gurl...Come on & join us.
> 
> You have 4 Months to get in on it.oke:



I sprayed my hair with some marshmallow root, avj and oil before my regular m/s. I woke up with super smooth, super soft hair. :cries: 

I didn't know. I didn't know. SMH I didn't know.

Now I see why y'all have so much tea. I am in for the remaining months.

Somebody should have snatched me and threw some tea on my head.



I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> I sprayed my hair with some marshmallow root, avj and oil before my regular m/s. I woke up with super smooth, super soft hair. :cries:
> 
> I didn't know. I didn't know. SMH I didn't know.
> 
> ...


 
HanaKuroi 



When you know better You Do Better!

Welcome.  

Glad To Have You.  Now get to Rinsing......


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2013)

felic1



I'm sure you Look Like a Million Dollars.

Enjoy Your Special Day tomorrow.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 20, 2013)

Happy birthday felic1!!!!!! Girrlll--that indigo is the truth! Greys = GONE!

Glad to see both HanaKuroi and faithVA joining the ranks of tea head-ism! Welcome ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2013)

DarkJoy

I'm glad they are too DJ!

It is such a small tweak that yield such Huge Positive Results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2013)

Vitacost B1 G1 Free is still going on, on the Alvita Tea(s), so today I got:

Rosemary
Saw Palmetto
Burdock Root

My:
Peppermint
Sage
Horsetail

Came earlier this week.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 20, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Happy birthday @felic1!!!!!! Girrlll--that indigo is the truth! Greys = GONE!
> 
> Glad to see both @HanaKuroi and @faithVA joining the ranks of tea head-ism! Welcome ladies!


 
Thank You. I'm trying. I'm not sure why I struggle with it so much though  How hard can it be to pour something over your head


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jul 20, 2013)

Hold up. I have a bunch of Alvita teas. I have all sorts of looseleaf teas. I need to take inventory.

I just pulled out horsetail, hibiscus, linden leaf and marshmallow root. 

I am thinking that I simply steep these and cool them. I should use them as a final rinse? And do not rinse out. Right? 

I will go back and read the thread. 

So far are these okay? Can I steep them together? How long should steep?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2013)

@HanaKuroi

Those blends sound good. Not familiar with Linden Leaf.

But yeah, you can try different Combos to see what works good on your Hair.

I always use them as a Final.

Some folks use them under their DC'ers or with a Pre-Poos or as a Spritz or Refresher.

Some are mixing Steeped Tea(s) with Coconut Milk, Coffee, Honey etc......Some are mixing them with Ayurvedic Powders.

You'll have to see what works best for you.

I'm sure some of the other Tea-Heads will chime in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2013)

HanaKuroi

The steeping time is up to you.  I normally steep mine overnight and remove the bags in the a.m.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 20, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Vitacost B1 G1 Free is still going on, on the Alvita Tea(s), so today I got:
> 
> Rosemary
> Saw Palmetto
> ...



Whew!!  I got in on the BOGO sale too!!  I got:
Sage
Fennel
Saw palmetto
Rooibos

ETA: HanaKuroi
I use my tea rinses under my moisturizing dc. Im afraid to use as a final rinse cus I can be protein sensitive. I catch the tea in one bowl and pour it on again; catching it in another bowl. I do this about 3-4 times. 

I like to let the tea bags simmer in water with a top for an hour or so when I have time then let the bags sit in water overnight. But this is not necessary. You can just boil the water, pour over the tea bags and let steep until cooled


----------



## lovelycurls (Jul 20, 2013)

Brewed these teas for this week's spirtz

Hibiscus
Moringa
Nettle
Fennel seed
Horsetail
Avj


----------



## lovelycurls (Jul 20, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Vitacost B1 G1 Free is still going on, on the Alvita Tea(s), so today I got:
> 
> Rosemary
> Saw Palmetto
> ...



Vitaminshoppe in stores are also having the same Alvita teas b1g1 free, but the store in my area don't have much varieties compared to vitacost.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 21, 2013)

Tea rinsed with Red Rooibus Tea


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 21, 2013)

I used HTN Follicle Mist on scalp and ng.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 21, 2013)

Will use: Afroveda's Shikakaki Oil


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 21, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I'm getting ready to brew some teas for my CW today and DC on Sunday.
> 
> Sage
> Burdock root
> ...



Yep, loving this blend of teas!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 21, 2013)

Use Claudies Hair Tea Spritz and ACV solution as my Leave In.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 21, 2013)

I used:
Black
Green
Chamomile
Horsetail
Burdock
Rose Hips

Then slapped DC over it. I like this method with coffee better. Might go back to coffee next week, but Im gonna miss such few hairs.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 21, 2013)

I purchased a little roobis tea today. I am going to drink some and also try some on my hair next wash day.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 21, 2013)

I rinsed with a tea blend today. I normally pour the tea over my head and keep it moving. Here lately, I've started doing a rinse & catch method. I pour the tea over my head and catch the runoff in a bowl. I repeat this method about 4 times then massage my scalp. Many of you might already do your rinses like this but this is new to me. (I'm always late to the party). This allows for more tea to soak into my hair.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 21, 2013)

divachyk said:


> I rinsed with a tea blend today. I normally pour the tea over my head and keep it moving. Here lately, I've started doing a rinse & catch method. I pour the tea over my head and catch the runoff in a bowl. I repeat this method about 4 times then massage my scalp. Many of you might already do your rinses like this but this is new to me. (I'm always late to the party). This allows for more tea to soak into my hair.



I started doing this several months ago as well with a bowl and a Pyrex glass measuring cup. I repeat about 5-6 times.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 21, 2013)

Poured some coffee on under my DC..

Used a little Claudie's Tea Spritz under my leave in


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 22, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> Hold up. I have a bunch of Alvita teas. I have all sorts of looseleaf teas. I need to take inventory.
> 
> I just pulled out horsetail, hibiscus, linden leaf and marshmallow root.
> 
> ...


Idk about linden leaf either HanaKuroi. 

I caution you to try one at a time. This tea challenge is how I've found some of my allergens! I can't do lavender, rose, aloe and marshmallow makes my hair hard.
So at first, one at a time to check for reactions. Then blend once you know your hair and scalp is cool with it.

I only steep for 10 mins. Longer and I can get weird reactions, like straw hair or itchy scalp. So, experiment to see what your hair likes.

Btw, I use mine to boost DC so it gets rinsed. But then I keep a blend in a sprayer as my leave in condish since my hair can't tolerate the creamy commercial stuff.

So many ways to use the blessed teas and herbs!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jul 22, 2013)

I will be cautious. You know me and my allergies. I just got off a week of prednisone after a reaction to msg. 

Linden flower is an ingredient in  terressentials mudwash so I bought it.  I was going to dupe the lemon one.

I read it was good for growth.







Linden Flower Rinse

1 cup boiling water
1 tsp. linden flowers

Pour the water over the linden flowers; steep until it cools a bit. Strain out the flowers. 
Effect: This rinse is helpful for over-stressed, dried out hair. It is ideal, for example, if permanent or repeated dyeing has made your hair brittle. It also promotes circulation in the scalp and makes the hair grow in healthier. You can use the rinse after shampooing for up to 6 weeks.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2013)

Did Columbian Coffee under MyHoneyChild DC'er

Will Do an ACV Rinse

And a Tea Rinse with my Leave-In & Oil

= CAT

*For Friday - Next Wash Day, I'll Steep a Pot of Oolong.*


----------



## felic1 (Jul 22, 2013)

I found my Jamaican blue mountain coffee beans. I have ground some of them up and will use them during this weeks spa approach. I planned to start today but am running behind. I am soooo happy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2013)

felic1

Sounds Good!


----------



## beauti (Jul 22, 2013)

*i led myself astray and now i'm back  made a cleansing tea out of indian powders:
shikakia (1)
aritha (1)
amla (2)

moisturizing spritz:
hibiscus
fenugreek
burdock
rosewater
*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2013)

beauti

Welcome Back Home Girlie!


----------



## beauti (Jul 22, 2013)

IDareT'sHair  *trying to get my hair on this level with ayurveda *


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2013)

beauti

We're glad you are back for the remainder of the Challenge _hopefully_.


----------



## beauti (Jul 22, 2013)

* five months right? I can hang! *


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2013)

beauti

Okay.....We're Counting On You!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 23, 2013)

I need a tea wiki.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 23, 2013)

So I made my last spritz with the fresh burdock. Normally, I steep it for the rinses. Let me just tell you---BIG DIF! My hair feels sooooooooo good leaving it in and spraying daily.

I think I might have done fresh spritzes once or twice in the past and didnt really pay attention. But this time, glad I did. I'll keep the dry for when fresh isn't in season.

Also adding there also seems to be a difference in how my hair feels using distilled vs spring water. There are purposely some minerals left in spring water and I dont think my hair likes that as much. It feels a bit lighter despite the amount of oil I put in my spritzes (a LOT) and heavy butter (shea and cocoa mixed) sealing.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 25, 2013)

Did a tea rinse yesterday with my njoy mix and will massage joj into my edges later.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 25, 2013)

Did final rinse with Shi Naturals Tea


----------



## felic1 (Jul 25, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> So I made my last spritz with the fresh burdock. Normally, I steep it for the rinses. Let me just tell you---BIG DIF! My hair feels sooooooooo good leaving it in and spraying daily.
> 
> I think I might have done fresh spritzes once or twice in the past and didnt really pay attention. But this time, glad I did. I'll keep the dry for when fresh isn't in season.
> 
> Also adding there also seems to be a difference in how my hair feels using distilled vs spring water. There are purposely some minerals left in spring water and I dont think my hair likes that as much. It feels a bit lighter despite the amount of oil I put in my spritzes (a LOT) and heavy butter (shea and cocoa mixed) sealing.


 

Hi DarkJoy! I do not fully understand this posting. You made the spritz with the fresh burdock. Did this mean you just added the herb to your spritz bottle and went from there? Did you just put a piece in the bottle or what? Thank you. I sometimes need in depth explanations. such is the plight of a tag a long!


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 25, 2013)

felic1 said:


> Hi DarkJoy! I do not fully understand this posting. You made the spritz with the fresh burdock. Did this mean you just added the herb to your spritz bottle and went from there? Did you just put a piece in the bottle or what? Thank you. I sometimes need in depth explanations. such is the plight of a tag a long!



Lol. I steeped cut up pieces of the fresh root for 30m with nettle and oolong, strained it and popped the tea blend in my spray bottle for my daily leave in. Normally I use dry burdock un the leave in and fresh to rinse and DC with.

SN: I bought fresh spearmint and will use that with Ayurvedic powders to cleanse my hair and scalp tomorrow. It's wash day!!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## felic1 (Jul 25, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Lol. I steeped cut up pieces of the fresh root for 30m with nettle and oolong, strained it and popped the tea blend in my spray bottle for my daily leave in. Normally I use dry burdock un the leave in and fresh to rinse and DC with.
> 
> SN: I bought fresh spearmint and will use that with Ayurvedic powders to cleanse my hair and scalp tomorrow. It's wash day!!
> 
> ...


 

Thank you. This is a shame. I will be back at Whole Foods on the 11th with the SNAP card.:flyingwit


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 25, 2013)

Getting ready to CW. I will be DC over my tea blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2013)

Used:  Tiiva Naturals Green Tea Hair Lotion


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2013)

felic1

You wearin' out that SNAP Card ain't ya'?


----------



## beauti (Jul 25, 2013)

*spritzed my braids last night with my moisturizing fenugreek tea mix. Hair still soft. Will spritz before bed. My SO keeps complaining about the "syrupy" smell but my hair is not! *


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2013)

beauti

You gotta admit....Fenugreek has a _'different'_ smell


----------



## beauti (Jul 25, 2013)

*hell yes girl I spray it before bed. Would never leave my house smellin like fenugreek  I keep coming back to it though because the moisture it provides is amazeballz! *


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2013)

beauti

Definitely a good one!  With Great Results!


----------



## felic1 (Jul 26, 2013)

IDareT'sHair...It is a shame to have a low cash flow. I was on curly nikki today. I was reading in the naturally glam section looking at regimens. One of em described her descent into product whoredom. Whoredom. Forget being a junkie. Chasing hair care products just went to a new low. Will anyone on this board admit to being a product heaux? This calls for the vice squad!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2013)

felic1

I know its hard for a PJ out here on these Skreets


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2013)

My Vitacost Teas B1 G1 came yesterday.  2nd order from the B1 G1 Free Sale.

I think I may Brew another Pot of Oolong for next week.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jul 26, 2013)

Been spraying my havana twist everyday this week with my AVJ mix (water,avj, 2tbs tresemme naturals condish, grapeseed oil, rosemary oil, tea tree oil, and lavender oil) very moisturizing and smells good!

Next time I plan to brew some nettle tea and make a moisturizing spray for my twist with that.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 26, 2013)

felic1 said:


> IDareT'sHair...It is a shame to have a low cash flow. I was on curly nikki today. I was reading in the naturally glam section looking at regimens. One of em described her descent into product whoredom. Whoredom. Forget being a junkie. Chasing hair care products just went to a new low. Will anyone on this board admit to being a product heaux? This calls for the vice squad!



Looks away in shame... 

"my name is DJ and I'm a tea heaux." Ok...sometimes a conditioner tramp as well...   thank God im broke cuz there wouldn't be room to keep so much product.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## felic1 (Jul 26, 2013)

What are the 12 steps of recovery for this substance abuse disorder? Is there no doctor?:whipped:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2013)

Will Do a CAT tonight.

Currently Steaming Black Coffee under my DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2013)

Steeping a Pot of Oolong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2013)

Steeped x2 Pots of:

x1 Red Roobis
x1 Marshmallow Root

And put them in Refrigerator.  And Oolong for next wash day


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 27, 2013)

Used my tea mix under my DC and will do an ACV rinse...


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 27, 2013)

I mixed amla, bhingrag, and henna with my tea blend, Vatika and, Mahabhringraj oils.  I'm trying the two step process to color my hair. I hope doing the indigo separately will give better  coverage.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Jul 28, 2013)

Today I used henna for the first time since February. I'm pretty sure it's mixed with some other powders but I have no idea what. I made this batch and put it in the freezer. I still had some left over to freeze today. I'm going to go back to doing henna at least once per month


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 28, 2013)

I made 6 cups of coffee yesterday expecting my sis in law to be here for breakfast. So, since she was on some serious CP time yesterday and didn't get here until around noon, this morning I had 4 cups left in the pot. I was surprised it was still warm (I have one of those insulated pots).  I didn't feel comfortable drinking it this morning so I just poured it in a big bowl and thought maybe I will try a coffee rinse with my dc this week.  Fingers crossed it goes well and I can rave about it with you all. Plus my few grey strands could use some coffee to warm them up.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 28, 2013)

Babygrowth and IDareT'sHair

I hope you don't mind me asking but how do you apply your tea or coffee under your DC. I have many hair teas but stopped using them because I would always make such a mess. I would love to use up my stash of teas but I am looking for a better approach or application so I don't make a mess. Can you explain how you apply your tea or coffee under your DC? Thanks!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2013)

@Rozlewis I pour the Coffee over my head and slather the DC'er on top and then Steam.

I use a Tall Measuring Cup and just pour it over after I rinse out what I have in. Usually my light Protein or Reconstructor.

HTHs


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 28, 2013)

Found time to do my cleansing reggi last night. Took some pics of the products for any who are interested in Ayurvedic washing.

So first,  a tea of both fresh mint and  Rosemary in distilled water. This is a first. Normally I just use the water.


Then mixed a large batch of powders. I mixed enough to last 4 cleanings. Will just scoop what's needed each time. Proportions are (in percentage): 50 Shikakai, 20 tulsi, 20 neem, 10 amla


Mixed with cooled tea to a thin yogurt consistency. Left on 30min


The under DC and tea rinse. There was leftover mint and Rosemary tea so just added oolong, red rooibos, nettle in the ball, and the chunks are fresh cut burdock. Added ceramide oils for the DC portion and plain straight tea for the rinse with a few drops of acv. 


The DC was the vatika garlic growth mask.

She feels so good today y'all!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## lovelycurls (Jul 28, 2013)

Brewed 
2 bags of black tea
2 bags of green tea
1 bag of peppermint tea
Used under henna gloss treatment


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 28, 2013)

Did a CCAT today:
Coconut milk
Coffee
Tea
Apple cider vinegar
Rozlewis if I use my tea/Coffee under my dc I sometimes put it in a spray bottle and spritz my hair.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 28, 2013)

I have my nettle, hibiscus, rose hips, saw palmetto, horsetail and Brahmi mix all brewed up and poured into an old Wen 32oz bottle. Im too lazy to use it though :/ I still have Tresemme Naturals in my hair since Friday's wash!!

When I get up I'll add coconut milk, ACV, AVJ, warm the tea, do the Rinse, Catch & Re-pour method 4 times, massage scalp and add DC on top for a few hours.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2013)

Nix08

Lawd.......No You Won't come up with a CCAT!

CCAT .....


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 28, 2013)

IDareT'sHair..I was giggling as I wrote it. ..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2013)

Nix08 

And I was gigglin' when I read it and SMH.....


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 28, 2013)

Nix08

Im not touching CCAT because I cannot apply any ACV or AVJ/G to this head. I also have condish with coconut milk. So I want to know, how do you like mixing tea and coffee? I preferred coffee and DC because my hair was SUPER soft, but when I did it with tea I was like  Coffee makes scalp itch, tea doesn't. Please help a sista out!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 28, 2013)

Used a blend of Red Rooibus and Black Ceylon Tea !


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 28, 2013)

Steeping saw palmetto and lavender for my spray bottle this week


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 29, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> @Nix08
> 
> Im not touching CCAT because I cannot apply any ACV or AVJ/G to this head. I also have condish with coconut milk. So I want to know, how do you like mixing tea and coffee? I preferred coffee and DC because my hair was SUPER soft, but when I did it with tea I was like  Coffee makes scalp itch, tea doesn't. Please help a sista out!


 
@Saludable84 I use a mix of tea/coffee and coconut milk together as a rinse under my conditioner when I'm cowashing (it would probably be just as yummy under a DC). What tea's are you using? I do not use black tea...I use pretty much all other teas but not black tea, it makes my hair feel hard.
The acv, I use as a final rinse, with a splash of acv to about 8-10 ounces of water...just enough to have the color change and have a hint of smell.
And to answer your question...if I don't have coffee or tea on hand I won't wash my hair


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 29, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> @Babygrowth and @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I hope you don't mind me asking but how do you apply your tea or coffee under your DC. I have many hair teas but stopped using them because I would always make such a mess. I would love to use up my stash of teas but I am looking for a better approach or application so I don't make a mess. Can you explain how you apply your tea or coffee under your DC? Thanks!!


 Rozlewis Hi! Lately I've been putting it in a spritz bottle and spritzing like that but most of the time I will pour it over my head while leaning over the sink that way I can keep repouring the run off; Let it drip dry then apply the DC...


----------



## divachyk (Jul 29, 2013)

Steeped and used: roobis, moringa, marshmallow root, slippery elm, burdock root, oolong and bamboo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2013)

Will Use a Marshmallow Rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2013)

Did a *CAT*
*C*offee under Bel Nouvo's JBCO & Haitian DC'er *which by the way smells absolutely Delicious.
*A*CV Rinse with Nexxus Ensure
*T*ea With: Marshmallow Root

Steeping another Pot of Marshmallow Root


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 29, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @Saludable84 I use a mix of tea/coffee and coconut milk together as a rinse under my conditioner when I'm cowashing (it would probably be just as yummy under a DC). What tea's are you using? I do not use black tea...I use pretty much all other teas but not black tea, it makes my hair feel hard.
> The acv, I use as a final rinse, with a splash of acv to about 8-10 ounces of water...just enough to have the color change and have a hint of smell.
> And to answer your question...if I don't have coffee or tea on hand I won't wash my hair



My hair loves black tea and it doesn't get hard at all. 
My DC has coconut milk, but when you use it with tea, is you hair still receptive  to the benefits of the DC? I am totally tempted to try it. Or do you only use during cowashing?
I cannot use ACV because I have low po hair and ill be crying for days!!!
I have a lot of tea (just bought a box) and coffee on hand so I usually never have a problem with that. We drink a lot of iced tea and Im a diva without my first cup of coffee 

EnExit told me a cool mix, but I was curious to know if you have ever mixed tea and coffee. They both give me different effects so I wonder mixing with reverse each others results.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will Use a Marshmallow Rinse



Slip City?


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 30, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Steeped and used: roobis, moringa, marshmallow root, slippery elm, burdock root, oolong and bamboo.



How much of each tea/herb are you using to how much water?  I have heard that marshmallow root has so much slip but I did not have that e pertinence.  Maybe I was not steeping enough...  Let me know please.


----------



## Lita (Jul 30, 2013)

Spritz with Lace Naturals-Ayurvedic mist..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 30, 2013)

Did a CCAT today


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2013)

@Saludable84

Marshmallow Tea Rinse is Delish  Makes an Excellent Rinse


----------



## beauti (Jul 31, 2013)

*used the catch-and-pour method with cleansing tea I had in fridge for week: shikakai, aritha,and amla. Made sure to scritch my scalp between each pouring session. Rinsed hair, then poured moisturizing tea of hibiscus and fenugreek over my head followed by hello hydration conditioner over it and sealed w mahabhringaraj oil. Slapped conditioning cap on and I'm now sitting here with a towel over my head. Will rinse in several hours *


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 31, 2013)

Used some medium coffee, one bag of green tea and one bag of burdock in my French Press.
Now that was a recipe for perfection!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 31, 2013)

Might could squeeze indigo in this weekend...Hmmm....

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2013)

beauti

You are doing some thangs!


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 31, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @Saludable84 I use a mix of tea/coffee and coconut milk together as a rinse under my conditioner when I'm cowashing (it would probably be just as yummy under a DC). What tea's are you using? I do not use black tea...I use pretty much all other teas but not black tea, it makes my hair feel hard.
> The acv, I use as a final rinse, with a splash of acv to about 8-10 ounces of water...just enough to have the color change and have a hint of smell.
> And to answer your question...if I don't have coffee or tea on hand I won't wash my hair



Wow Nix08 you go hard! But so do I. A DC is not the same without tea!

 I can only use herbs. No coffee, black or green teas as they make my hair hard too.like you, my Acv is small dilution too. About half a teaspoon to 16 oz water or tea. Does the trick..

Dag all this talk. Is it wash day yet?!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 31, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @Saludable84 I use a mix of tea/coffee and coconut milk together as a rinse under my conditioner when I'm cowashing (it would probably be just as yummy under a DC). What tea's are you using? I do not use black tea...I use pretty much all other teas but not black tea, it makes my hair feel hard.
> The acv, I use as a final rinse, with a splash of acv to about 8-10 ounces of water...just enough to have the color change and have a hint of smell.
> And to answer your question...if I don't have coffee or tea on hand I won't wash my hair



Wow Nix08 you go hard! But so do I. A DC is not the same without tea!

 I can only use herbs. No coffee, black or green teas as they make my hair hard too.like you, my Acv is small dilution too. About half a teaspoon to 16 oz water or tea. Does the trick..

Dag all this talk. Is it wash day yet?!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## beauti (Jul 31, 2013)

*IDareT'sHair gurrl you know it!  I'm trying to grow this hurr*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2013)

Good Job Ladies! :blowkiss:

Keep up the Good Work in this Challenge!

I am so proud of you all!

And all the new Teas/Recipes and Ayurvedic Ideas!

We have 4 more Months!

Getting excited about our 2014 Challenge!  

We have Done a Great Job!


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 1, 2013)

DarkJoy don't you know it...when it comes to teas - go hard or go home..well not really but for those who are pj's or reformed pj's tea's really suck you in
IDareT'sHair Thanks again for this thread...I even drink some of these


----------



## naturalagain2 (Aug 1, 2013)

Still spraying my hair daily with my avj mix. Still haven't made my nettle tea spray. Hope I have some time on Sunday.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 1, 2013)

Gonna chelate and clarify tonight since used a wax containing styler and start the indigo process. Henna is defrosting on the counter. Can't wait!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 2, 2013)

Doing a C A T Tonight:

Coffee = under MyHoneyChile's Olive You
ACV Rinse= Ensure (Nexxus)
Tea = Marshmallow Root


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 3, 2013)

Steeped a Pot of Oolong


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 3, 2013)

Tea rinse with my Red Rooibus and Black Ceylon Tea Mixture. 

Used my ACV Solution as one of my leave ins


----------



## Lita (Aug 3, 2013)

Pre with komaza honeycomb rejuvenater treatment,rinse with herbal essence (cone clean) con,HH pink Grapfruit dc 35min,as I am leave-in,Eden coconut curl cream moisturizer..

As I Am leave-in-Amla & green tea
HH pink Grapfruit dc-Hibiscus
Komaza Honeycomb rejuvenater pre spritz-Amla,Hibiscus,green tea,burdock root,Brahmi..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk (Aug 4, 2013)

My tea is already steeped and on chill awaiting my regi later today.  Every tea steeping session, I plan to grab something different but I always opt for my tried & true. Perhaps I will venture outside the norm after my TU. I don't need any issues up in this ng right now.


----------



## Jobwright (Aug 4, 2013)

Rinsing with black, peppermint and Rooibos tea this morning.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 4, 2013)

I Indigo'd 2 days ago. However, it was quite stinky so am gonna do an Ayurvedic wash day right now using my regular powders. This time, I'm mixing the powders with a 'growth blend' tea of all fresh:

spearmint, ginger, garlic (stinky too!), burdock, nettle

I'll then put the softening teas under my garlic DC for extra oompf:

Red Rooibos, oolong

ACV rinse.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 5, 2013)

I rinsed out my hendigo after 2 hours at 4am bc it was too runny AND stinky. It still gave me decent color though. My hair is a little too dark for my liking and most of my dark red from the henna, hibiscus, coco powder is gone. :Oh Well:
At least my grays are covered. I wont be using indigo again unless I want jet black!

I have been spraying my hair with saw palmetto and lavender to moisturize. Also sealing with avg and HBCO. My hair loves it

I need to brew a tea mix for wednesday when I wash. Might do a Shikakai cowash. Also plan to mix up a nice DC with Ayurvedic powders to follow. I cant wait!


----------



## Lita (Aug 5, 2013)

Sprirz with Soultincals wrappers delight,HH macademia soft butter,Lace Naturals Ayurvedic oil on my scalp & sealed with Lace Naturals on my ends..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2013)

Will Steam with Columbian Coffee under my DC'er.

Will do a ACV Rinse with Nexxus Ensure

Will do a Tea Rinse with Oolong Tea

*C A T*


----------



## HanaKuroi (Aug 6, 2013)

I am surprised tsa didn't pull me aside for questioning. I had so many foil bags and teas full of hennas and powders it was pitiful.

I am too lazy today to do any rinsing or anything. Maybe Thursday.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a dc steaming in with tea and coconut milk. 
Will cowash and rinse with tea and coconut milk and do a final rinse with acv.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 6, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> I am surprised tsa didn't pull me aside for questioning. I had so many foil bags and teas full of hennas and powders it was pitiful.
> 
> I am too lazy today to do any rinsing or anything. Maybe Thursday.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



HanaKuroi
Ooohh!! Where did you go?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2013)

HanaKuroi  Glad you made it through w/no problems.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2013)

Decided after my hair dries, I'll use Hairveda's Green Tea Butter


----------



## HanaKuroi (Aug 6, 2013)

mshoneyfly IDareT'sHair California. 

I checked a box of hair products full of conditioners too! Too much hair in this household for travel sized containers.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 7, 2013)

Used: Hairveda's Green Tea Butter


----------



## felic1 (Aug 7, 2013)

DarkJoy...Oh what a role model and pusha you are!! That tea sounds yummy! I went to an orientation session this morning for the upcoming semester. They had a continental breakfast with Tazo herbal infusions...calm with rose petals, Lotus, Wild Orange with licorice ...I had been to Tim Horton's already. Be prayerful!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 7, 2013)

felic1  Okay...So How many Tea Bags did you pick up from Orientation


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 7, 2013)

felic1 said:


> @DarkJoy...Oh what a role model and pusha you are!! That tea sounds yummy! I went to an orientation session this morning for the upcoming semester. They had a continental breakfast with Tazo herbal infusions...calm with rose petals, Lotus, Wild Orange with licorice ...I had been to Tim Horton's already. Be prayerful!


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @felic1 Okay...So How many Tea Bags did you pick up from Orientation


 LOL! Was just gonna ask that too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 7, 2013)

DarkJoy

Gurl....we know how she Roll


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 7, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DarkJoy
> 
> Gurl....we know how she Roll


 Shooooooot...I'm wondering if she scored some of that lotus...i mean if it accidentally 'fell' into her bag and how it might make the hair feel .


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 7, 2013)

I can't wait to do my coffee rinse. Oh man, I want to wash just to use it again!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## felic1 (Aug 8, 2013)

For Shame....eighteen..what was left. Goes off to repent of my tea sins


----------



## felic1 (Aug 8, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Shooooooot...I'm wondering if she scored some of that lotus...i mean if it accidentally 'fell' into her bag and how it might make the hair feel .


 

Uh, the tea fell out of the box..and I put it in an empty coffee cup. When I first read herbal infusion I began to slurp. I see people posting drool but when I see something hair delectable, I actually have the drool effect(TMI). The wild sweet orange has lemongrass, citrus herbs, licorice root, hibiscus, rose hips and orange essences. The calm has chamomile, rose petals, hibiscus, lemongrass, blackberry and sasparilla root, then the lotus has green tea and lotus flower.  God help me


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 8, 2013)

felic1
That lotus one sounds yummy 

OAN:  This morning I used a Kupur katchri treatment. I mixed w/Wen 613, Shea Moisture Masque, bhringraj, hibiscus, slippery elm, AVG, brahmi oil, wheat germ oil and GSO. 

All I had time for is rinsing, cowashing, M&S and a wet pony. Any tangles I had while wet are completely gone. My hair dried soft, moist and strong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 8, 2013)

felic1 said:


> *For Shame....eighteen..what was left. Goes off to repent of my tea sins*


 

@felic1

Girl.....I knew when you did that SNAP thang....Ain't no shame in YOUR PJ Game.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 8, 2013)

Used: Hairveda Green Tea Hair Butter


----------



## divachyk (Aug 8, 2013)

Used HairVeda Red Tea conditioner


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 9, 2013)

No Ayurvedics today. Doing a simple cowash (full ayurvedics wash on Monday), DCing with AO Blue Camomile and following that with a nettle, burdock, rooibos and oolong + ACV rinse before twisting to dust these ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2013)

CAT = Coffee under DC'er  ACV Rinse and a Tea Rinse as a Final


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2013)

I did a tea rinse with some Yerba Mate Green Tea or something  I pulled it out of the cabinet and was too lazy to go look for something else.

My mom had plenty of teas in the cabinet. I need to go through those and see if my hair likes any of them. I seriously doubt that I will have to buy tea for a year  

I don't think I will be a steady tea rinser until I can cowash midweek.


----------



## felic1 (Aug 9, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I did a tea rinse with some Yerba Mate Green Tea or something  I pulled it out of the cabinet and was too lazy to go look for something else.
> 
> My mom had plenty of teas in the cabinet. I need to go through those and see if my hair likes any of them. I seriously doubt that I will have to buy tea for a year
> 
> I don't think I will be a steady tea rinser until I can cowash midweek.


 
This picture of your hair is so cute!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2013)

felic1 I was about to say the same thing faithVA  Very nice Progress.

Once you get consistent with Tea and/or Coffee Rinses, you'll be hooked.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2013)

^^Thank you ladies 

Yeah, I just need to stay consistent until I find a tea my hair likes. I haven't been consistent enough yet. I did buy the roobis (sp) but I  have yet to try it. I put that on after the DC? or when do I use that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2013)

Steeping a Pot of Fenugreek (after being up in that Fenugreek Thread)

Will use Liquid Gold's Ginger Hair Creme


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2013)

^^I found some Fenugreek in the cabinet. Maybe I will try that next week. IDareT'sHair, will you add it before your DC? or when?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2013)

faithVA

I personally don't think there is any right or wrong way to Tea Rinse. 

You just have to find out what your hair likes. In both Tea & Application.

Some use it under their DC'er. (I use Coffee under my DC'er) Some use it as a Spritz or as a Wash Out Final Rinse. Followed by a Leave-In.

I use mine as a Leave-In. I don't rinse it out.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2013)

Wrong Thread . ooops


----------



## felic1 (Aug 9, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> @felic1
> That lotus one sounds yummy
> 
> OAN: This morning I used a Kupur katchri treatment. I mixed w/Wen 613, Shea Moisture Masque, bhringraj, hibiscus, slippery elm, AVG, brahmi oil, wheat germ oil and GSO.
> ...


 
I washed my hair yesterday. I applied my henna and left it on around 18 hours( got busy). I rinsed and applied the indigo and settled in for a restful spa day while allowing my indigo to penetrate. Ho hum. I guess I will look at the board before watching a DVD. Ho hum. Oh, I will look at the tea thread. Why?????????? Kapur Katchri? What is that? My that sounds good. Did I just do 15 pages of web page reviews. This thread is dangerous. It is like what we used to call a contact. It is like walking past an opium den. Riding on a magic carpet. I need an ayurvedic book. I have known for some time this stuff needs to be on the altar. I just keep going in deeper, deeper....


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 9, 2013)

18 hours?!? Dang!!!! That's gotta be a lhcf record. Bet your hair is gonna be blue black...

Today I made an experiment to go back to rinsing out the tea and just doing Mt butter seal and Spritz through the week. I used to do it under the DC, rinse, seal. Now I added this extra step of acv and tea to leave in but idk if my hair is agreeing.  Little breakage but it's also time to trim.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## felic1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh, there is no shame in my game (You knew that already). I am planning a trip to the Indian store on sunday looking for the fenugreek...........:flyingwit


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2013)

felic1 said:


> I washed my hair yesterday. I applied my henna and left it on around 18 hours( got busy). I rinsed and applied the indigo and settled in for a restful spa day while allowing my indigo to penetrate. Ho hum. I guess I will look at the board before watching a DVD. Ho hum. *Oh, I will look at the tea thread. Why?????????? Kapur Katchri? What is that? My that sounds good. Did I just do 15 pages of web page reviews. This thread is dangerous. It is like what we used to call a contact. It is like walking past an opium den. Riding on a magic carpet. I need an ayurvedic book. I have known for some time this stuff needs to be on the altar. I just keep going in deeper, deeper....*


 
felic1

I agree.  You do get pulled in deeper & deeper.    How long are you leaving your Indigo in?  Since you left your Henna in 18 hours?


----------



## felic1 (Aug 9, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> 18 hours?!? Dang!!!! That's gotta be a lhcf record. Bet your hair is gonna be blue black...
> 
> Today I made an experiment to go back to rinsing out the tea and just doing Mt butter seal and Spritz through the week. I used to do it under the DC, rinse, seal. Now I added this extra step of acv and tea to leave in but idk if my hair is agreeing. Little breakage but it's also time to trim.
> 
> ...


 I probably know what Mt is but it is eluding me. I guess the Indigo has something to catch ahold of. I had a shower cap and a satin cap on top of the henna. It seemed to rinse out easily. I hope my hair did not eat the henna like it does deep conditioner. It was still moist. Was the above supposed to be moisturize and seal?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2013)

felic1  Speaking of going to the Indian Store.....I want some Rosewater.

DarkJoy  How do you use your Rosewater?  I saw someone was using Coconut Water as a Rinse and that got me curious about both Rose & Coconut Water.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 9, 2013)

I have tried both rose water and rose tea as leave-ins and rinse out. The water seemed to be very hydrating and smelled nice but I only tried it as a leave-in. THe tea dries my hair out if left in. 

We know my fickle hair, though. the water started some breakage. Might work for you though. I dont think your hair is as sensitive as [email protected]IDareT'sHair

otn-- I still use the water daily as a facial spritz right after a shower. O.M.G!! Amazing on the skin. Helps close the pores...love this stuff.

Hmm...I got all this rose tea. Might try it again to mix my powders. Maybe rinsing wont be so bad...?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2013)

@DarkJoy

Have you ever thought about using Coconut Water as a Rinse? @Nix08

I may experiment with Coconut Water this Fall/Winter *just to try it out*

I like the Rose Petal Tea. I haven't been doing much Loose Teas Lately and I have a lot. 

I've been using mostly bags. #lazy


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 9, 2013)

felic1 said:


> I probably know what Mt is but it is eluding me. I guess the Indigo has something to catch ahold of. I had a shower cap and a satin cap on top of the henna. It seemed to rinse out easily. I hope my hair did not eat the henna like it does deep conditioner. It was still moist. Was the above supposed to be moisturize and seal?


 lol felic1! that mt was a typo! dern phone... it's supposed to read "doing MY butter seal...." lol


----------



## felic1 (Aug 9, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @felic1
> 
> I agree. You do get pulled in deeper & deeper.  How long are you leaving your Indigo in? Since you left your Henna in 18 hours?


 
I put the Indigo in around 5pm. I usually go overnight to cover up my roots. They seem to grow quickly. Give me an opinion and recommendation. Thank you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2013)

felic1 

No Opinion or Recommendation.  I just wanted to know how 'deep' your color ends up being.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2013)

I forgot how much I love Marie Dean's Coffee DC'er. 

Steamed with it last night.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 10, 2013)

Coconut water...very interesting IDareT'sHair  I am going to try that for sure!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2013)

Nix08

I read up a lot on it last night and it sounds pretty good for a nice rinse.  

NaturelleGrow also has a Coconut Water DC'er.  I haven't tried it.

I also plan to buy some Coconut Water and try it out.  It's fairly inexpensive too.


----------



## felic1 (Aug 10, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @felic1
> 
> No Opinion or Recommendation. I just wanted to know how 'deep' your color ends up being.


 

I kept it on 6 or 7 hours. I should have slept in it but was a little apprehensive. My color is still pretty dark but the roots in the center, the color in the grays have not fully migrated. The grays seem to grow pretty fast. Since the henna does not wash out, I have to henna pretty often to keep the gray from showing. I am a little self conscious about the gray.

You are a lot more knowledgeable about henna so I asked about an opinion if you had one. Thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2013)

felic1

Nope.  No Opinion.  I just mix little Salt in w/My Indigo when I mix it.  

I did one as well this past Tuesday.  I only left it on a couple Hours.  It's pretty dark.

I use more Indigo less Henna and I mixed them together after they both had set.

I may reapply my Indigo (only) next week for a couple hours.


----------



## lovelycurls (Aug 10, 2013)

Under dc:
Black and green tea

Final rinse/daily spritz:
avj
Oolong
Fenugreek
Moringa
Chamomile
Tulsi peppermint
Rooibos
Rosewater


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 10, 2013)

Doing my very first coffee rinse tommorrow. I seriously cannot wait !


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 11, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Doing my very first coffee rinse tommorrow. I seriously cannot wait !



Girl, had my Breakfast Blend and Burdock Root steeping my French Press all day. Tomorrow it's on like popcorn. 

I'm thinking if I should try mixing in Indigo in my coffee rinse. Maybe my hair will accept it better.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 11, 2013)

Saludable84

I read you post comparing tea and coffee and decided to give it a whirl. Hopefully I have good results


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 11, 2013)

I hope you like it. I was skeptical with coffee for a while but I wound up liking it.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2013)

Planning on buying some Ginger Root from the Grocers and steeping it.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 11, 2013)

felic1 said:


> I washed my hair yesterday. I applied my henna and left it on around 18 hours( got busy). I rinsed and applied the indigo and settled in for a restful spa day while allowing my indigo to penetrate. Ho hum. I guess I will look at the board before watching a DVD. Ho hum. Oh, I will look at the tea thread. Why?????????? Kapur Katchri? What is that? My that sounds good. Did I just do 15 pages of web page reviews. This thread is dangerous. It is like what we used to call a contact. It is like walking past an opium den. Riding on a magic carpet. I need an ayurvedic book. I have known for some time this stuff needs to be on the altar. I just keep going in deeper, deeper....



felic1
Lmbo!!  Girl you crazy!
I love the kachri powder!  It made my hair strong and it smells good too. I mixed up a pink australian clay for moisture yesterday. Im gonna do that today to get my moisture balance in check. Next time will prob mix the kachri with the clay and it will come out just the way I like it. I just wanted to see how it worked w/o adding too much moisture stuff for the first time. The clay never fails to moisturize nicely though. Both if them are def staples in my regi. 

This is the YTer with the clay tut. She uses the clay conditioner from B-N-B but I just bought the clay powder and make my own mix. 

I got the Kachri from here thanks to a fellow LHCF member
http://www.ayurnaturalbeauty.com/


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 11, 2013)

ohhhh mshoneyfly! You dont went and reminded me of my giant pink clay stash... hmm... will have to squeeze that back in my regi with the bentonite. My hair loooooooves clays!

you and felic1 have got me curious about this kachri powder. Is it like henna where you gotta leave it in for ages or what? Is it for strength? shedding? shine? I could look online, but hearing first hand experience is way better. TIA


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 11, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> ohhhh mshoneyfly! You dont went and reminded me of my giant pink clay stash... hmm... will have to squeeze that back in my regi with the bentonite. My hair loooooooves clays!
> 
> you and felic1 have got me curious about this kachri powder. Is it like henna where you gotta leave it in for ages or what? Is it for strength? shedding? shine? I could look online, but hearing first hand experience is way better. TIA



Hey DarkJoy
Kachri is for strength and a nice smell, according to the link I posted up thread. Its ground up spiked ginger lilly. I only left it in for a few hours cuz I ran out of time. There's no color deposit so it doesn't have to stay in that long. Henna is really the only one that needs to stay in for hours. 

Did you get a good price for your clay stash??  The only place Ive found it is B-N-B


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2013)

I'll probably run in the Grocery tomorrow after work and will pick up: A piece of Ginger Root and some Coconut Water. 

Will buy a small amount of each to see if I like it 1st.

OT: @mshoneyfly @DarkJoy I really loved BnB's Pink Clay hair Mask. 

Hair was Silky Soft each & every time with that Rx.

I thought it (and other Clays) might ruin my Steamer, so I stopped purchasing them.

I guess I could have just sat with it on wrapped in Saran Wrap.erplexed


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 11, 2013)

Currently sitting with my DC on top of Columbian Coffee, I hope this goes ok .


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 11, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Currently sitting with my DC on top of Columbian Coffee, I hope this goes ok .



Columbian coffee.... That should be good! 

Someone enlighten me on Ginger Root for the scalp/hair. What's it do? I wanna know. I keep fresh ginger in the house to make ginger ale. I wouldn't mind using it for something else.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2013)

Saludable84

There's a Thread about helping with 'thinning'.  

I am going to use it as a Stimulant.  It can also be used to increase growth.  I will try it as a Rinse.

I currently use:  Liquid Gold's Ginger Hair Crème.  And Afroveda's Ginger Root Pomade.  Both have a _Tingly_ goodness. 

So, that's why I'm going to try to steep some Ginger Root for a quick Rinse.  I might add some Horsetail or Burdock Root in my Blend.

I'd love to taste Homemade Ginger Ale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2013)

Saludable84

Here:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=672231


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 11, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Saludable84
> 
> Here:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=672231



Just in time for a conversation I had yesterday. Thanks!!!!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## felic1 (Aug 11, 2013)

Well, I flew out to the farmers market and snapped up some fresh ginger root today.
Tomorrow I will be out to the Indian market, the meat plaza and whole foods to get my SNAP on :flyingwit


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 12, 2013)

So I rinsed out my Coffee/DC. My hair felt the same as it did when I Tea Rinse. I'm going to try my new LACE Naturals Tea Blend for Shedding when I cowash Wednesday. If I like it I may mix it with the remainder of my coffee for my rinse next weekend. I'll add some vitamin E to preserve it. If I like it I'll just mix the two from here on out .


----------



## felic1 (Aug 12, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @felic1
> 
> Nope. No Opinion. I just mix little Salt in w/My Indigo when I mix it.
> 
> ...


 

Does your indigo "take" when you reapply like this? I think I need re applications to get the coverage that I need!


----------



## felic1 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello all of you tea, coffee, ayurvedic and other lovers! I got up today waiting for the Indian market to open. I flew down there :flyingwit and headed on in there with a list I had printed on a Christmas card . I walked in there, and there were some prepackaged portions of herbs. Ok. This is where I get a small amount that I can start out with. I got a small bag of fenugreek, a bag of rose hip refills, and a bag of Chinese licorice sticks. I had my list. Why did I leave my Saw Palmetto berries, the DHT blockers in the store? I had not finished my coffee and I guess I was not thinking straight. Or at all, I flew on to Whole Foods,  and headed on in there. Oh Boy! Got to get my hemp seed oil! Ain't none? I was really drugged. I started to ask for the manager. Ain't none. Well, I headed to the herb section and got a piece of burdock root that looked like a divining rod because it was forked at the end. I ended up with a piece of yucca( why not), a bag of nettle, and a few aisles over I found the hemp seed oil in the refrigerated section. They better had found some!. I got out of there and went to the meat marker and bought some meat so I would not be guilty of not buying food and getting stuff for my hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2013)

@felic1 Girl...You & that SNAP Card. 

You know I'm  Right???

Also, yes, I can reapply Indigo Rx only if I have a nice Henna Stain. 

A Indigo T/U works fine for me if my Henna has been freshly applied.

Glad you found everything you needed at Whole Foods. 

And please, please, please go back to that Indian Store & Get Your Stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2013)

I got a Piece of Ginger Root today
Braggs ACV
Coconut Water @ 2/$4

Not sure when I'll try the Ginger Root & the Coconut Water.  The ACV is for my Henna.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 12, 2013)

felic1

Girl you r too funny, rotfl!!!  You got some gooodd! stuff. If they mess around and give me one of them cards...its OVA!!!  Ima be buying herbs and oils up a storm!  I still don't have no hemp seed oil yet!  ;(


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2013)

@mshoneyfly 

Gurl...You know I'm Jelly. We would act a stone-cold Fool.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 12, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> So I rinsed out my Coffee/DC. My hair felt the same as it did when I Tea Rinse. I'm going to try my new LACE Naturals Tea Blend for Shedding when I cowash Wednesday. If I like it I may mix it with the remainder of my coffee for my rinse next weekend. I'll add some vitamin E to preserve it. If I like it I'll just mix the two from here on out .



Is that good or bad? I know you like tea. For some reason, coffee tames my hair. But then again, coffee makes me a more tolerable person. I'm kind of a diva when I don't have coffee; I guess my hair is too.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## chebaby (Aug 12, 2013)

so ive been using jar of joe(coffee) since i just got braids.
im going to pull out my ayurvedic oil and use that while i have these in too.

when i take them out(whenever that is) i hope i have some good amla powder on hand so i can do a treatment.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 12, 2013)

Saludable84

its a good thing


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 12, 2013)

Used Soultanicals Hair Sorrell as the L in my LCOB (modified LOC). It has a lotta' herbal goodness in it.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm using a blend of fennel and black tea under DC.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Simmered a garlic and ginger infusion to do an Ayurvedic wash but got too busy. Will let it marinate in the fridge til Thursday or Friday then warm it up for use. Will be nice and strong!

I got paid 
Will head to the Indian market this week and snap up fenugreek seeds and vatika oil

felic1...you make me  with your herbal antics! 
____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 13, 2013)

I wonder if I should try out a coffee rinse for the 1st times?  I plan on DCing with Mocha Silk Infusion, and styling with Mocha Bling and Hair Milk Silk, so the coffee would compliment what I already plan to use.

I have K-Cups of Breakfast Blend (light roast) and Newman's (medium roast).  Which would be better for a 1st timer EnExitStageLeft, IDareT'sHair, and Saludable84?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2013)

MileHighDiva

Both of those would be good.  I mostly use Columbian.  But on occasion, I will use Breakfast Blend or French Roast.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 13, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Simmered a garlic and ginger infusion to do an Ayurvedic wash but got too busy. Will let it marinate in the fridge til Thursday or Friday then warm it up for use. Will be nice and strong!
> 
> I got paid
> Will head to the Indian market this week and snap up fenugreek seeds and vatika oil
> ...



DarkJoy
That sounds like a good mix. I have been looking back at my HHJournal to see what I did that might have caused the recent growth spurt. I think it might have been the prepoo and scalp massage I did with garlic infused evoo. Keep a close eye on your growth after this wash. Let me know what you notice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2013)

Doing a C A T Tonight!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2013)

Used Columbian under my Afroveda Ashlii Amala Red Raspberry DC'er (Ayurvedic)
Used Hairveda's ACV Phinising Rinse
Used Fenugreek Tea with my Leave-In


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 13, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> I wonder if I should try out a coffee rinse for the 1st times?  I plan on DCing with Mocha Silk Infusion, and styling with Mocha Bling and Hair Milk Silk, so the coffee would compliment what I already plan to use.
> 
> I have K-Cups of Breakfast Blend (light roast) and Newman's (medium roast).  Which would be better for a 1st timer EnExitStageLeft, IDareT'sHair, and Saludable84?



I used breakfast blend yesterday and it was really good. For me, acidic coffees work the best so BB or Spanish/Columbian coffee would be best. But I also have an itchy scalp and am realizing that acidic products keep it calm.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 14, 2013)

Okay Ladies, I couldn't find my SD Mocha Silk Infusion, so I didn't mess around with the coffee rinse this time, because it wouldn't have layered the way I wanted it to.  So, I mixed some of the Meera Herbal Hair Wash I bought a couple of weeks ago in my hand with the As I Am Coconut Co-Wash to cleanse my scalp and hair.  It says to leave it one for awhile, so I'm going to piddle paddle around for about 45 mins, before I rinse it out, so I can DC.  The Meera Wash smells good, but the directions for these Ayurvedic products are not clear and concise.  In lieu of SD MSI, I'll DC with Shea What!.  That coffee thing didn't work out this time.

I'll report back later if I have any additional findings, regarding the Meera Herbal Wash when I rinse it out.

ETA: I like the Meera Herbal Hair Wash! The next time I near the Indian store I bought this from, I'll pick up some more for my stash.  I think the vetiver is what's making it smell so good


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 14, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Hey @DarkJoy
> Did you get a good price for your clay stash?? The only place Ive found it is B-N-B


 
Ohhh mshoneyfly sorry for the late response on this. For Austrialian pink, I paid $10 for a 1lb tub excluding shipping fee. I've had that for a year. 1lb is a lot and I use it in soapmaking and facial masks.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 14, 2013)

Have any of you beautiful ladies used both Kalpi Tone and Sukesh?  If so, which one did you like better and why?  I bought some Kalpi Tone on my Indian Market field trip, but the Sukesh on Henna Sooqs site looks similar.  The Sukesh is expensive compared to the Kalpi Tone.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 14, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Okay Ladies, I couldn't find my SD Mocha Silk Infusion, so I didn't mess around with the coffee rinse this time, because it wouldn't have layered the way I wanted it to.  So, I mixed some of the Meera Herbal Hair Wash I bought a couple of weeks ago in my hand with the As I Am Coconut Co-Wash to cleanse my scalp and hair.  It says to leave it one for awhile, so I'm going to piddle paddle around for about 45 mins, before I rinse it out, so I can DC.  The Meera Wash smells good, but the directions for these Ayurvedic products are not clear and concise.  In lieu of SD MSI, I'll DC with Shea What!.  That coffee thing didn't work out this time.
> 
> I'll report back later if I have any additional findings, regarding the Meera Herbal Wash when I rinse it out.
> 
> ETA: I like the Meera Herbal Hair Wash! The next time I near the Indian store I bought this from, I'll pick up some more for my stash.  I think the vetiver is what's making it smell so good



You couldn't find what??? Oh no, I keep a stash do I don't have to worry about not find my SD MSI.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 14, 2013)

Y'all inspiring me to try something new. So I see gray roots and it's only been two weeks since my last indigo. You were right mshoneyfly about that growth spurt but I swear it's from that vatika garlic DC. My daughters hair is also having a spurt since I been using it on her too.

Anyhow, going to order more indigo and add indigo and henna to my weekly Ayurvedic pastes foe cleansing and leave in an hour. It's a spin off of IDareT'sHair I think. This is to make my silver roots less visible and keep my volume in between monthly full treatments. Ain't nobody got time for 8 hr treatments every 14days.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2013)

@DarkJoy @mshoneyfly

I always Indigo T/U soon afterwards, if I have a Good Stain. 

If not, it '_could'_ give your Hair a Greenish-cast.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 14, 2013)

Did a tea and coconut milk powder rinse today (I'm low on coffee and I couldn't risk not having enough to drink) it was nice.  Finished with an acv rinse that I left in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2013)

I will use Fenugreek Tea again on Friday.  Lovin' it


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 14, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I will use Fenugreek Tea again on Friday.  Lovin' it



I watched a video on making a treatment with fenugreek that I can't wait to try
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqZbWBvsrAo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2013)

@Nix08

I used the Tea Bags. Let me know if you try the Seeds


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 14, 2013)

uhhh green at @IDareT'sHair?!?!  noooooooooo! Thanks for the info!

I am also getting fenugreek seeds. So I hear this stuff makes a mucilage from another thread. Anyone here know? WOnder if will make a gel like flax seeds? flax gel it was way too drying, even with adding every oil and butter in my arsenal 

If I get a decent work break tomorrow, will head on over to Indian market and scoop up those seeds too. Will try the tea to make my paste this week and maybe try and see if it will make a fenugreek gel since the indigo wont arrive til next week. Cant try too many new things at once, just in case....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> uhhh green ?!?!  noooooooooo! Thanks for the info!
> 
> I am also getting fenugreek seeds. *So I hear this stuff makes a mucilage from another thread.* Anyone here know? WOnder if will make a gel like flax seeds? flax gel it was way too drying, even with adding every oil and butter in my arsenal
> 
> If I get a decent work break tomorrow, will head on over to Indian market and scoop up those seeds too. Will try the tea to make my paste this week and maybe try and see if it will make a fenugreek gel since the indigo wont arrive til next week. Cant try too many new things at once, just in case....


 
@DarkJoy

Yes it Absolutely Does.

You won't have anything to worry about if you do an Indigo Touch-Up if you have a good Henna Stain to work from.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 15, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> I watched a video on making a treatment with fenugreek that I can't wait to try
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqZbWBvsrAo&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Nix08
Yes!! This looks yummy. I have a lot of seeds but have only made tea once. It was awesome for my hair but i do prefer a paste. I tried it once by boiling and soaking overnight but I dont have a blender so I tried to squeeze out the mucilage. It was a mess!!

Guess I have to get another blender. Mine got broke


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 15, 2013)

I wonder why she didn't put the methi mask directly on her scalp, seems like it help with the shedding.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 15, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> I wonder why she didn't put the methi mask directly on her scalp, seems like it help with the shedding.



Yeah MileHighDiva i always put ayurvedic pastes from scalp to ends. Maybe thats why I dont have any probs there to speak of


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 15, 2013)

mshoneyfly, I was like she could have saved time and got greater benefits, but messy fingers probably wouldn't look good in the video.  Have the Ayurvedic treatments helped you with shedding, scalp health or both?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 15, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> mshoneyfly, I was like she could have save time and got greater benefits, but messy fingers probably wouldn't look good in the video.  Have the Ayurvedic treatments helped you with shedding, scalp health or both?



MileHighDiva
Yep, I never get dandruff and my scalp always looks good with a nice sheen even before I apply oil. I do have itchies when its close to wash day but prepooing consistently takes care of that. 

I still have some sukesh powder even though I now have all the individual powders in the ingredients. The shikakai is good for hair fall and is a good cleanser. The tulsi powder is antiseptic so good for scalp too. I also use this one as a face masque. I will try it soon on my scalp. I think it will feel really good. The other ones in the sukesh (brahmi, bhringraj, amla) are also good for shedding and growth.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 15, 2013)

mshoneyfly, how do you like Sukesh compared to Kalpi Tone?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 15, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> mshoneyfly, how do you like Sukesh compared to Kalpi Tone?



MileHighDiva
Haven't tried kalpi tone but did take a look at ingredients a while ago. It has amla, brahmi and neem like sukesh. I like that it has methi (fenugreek) but quite a few of the other herbs Ive never heard of. I think thats why I didn't try it.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 15, 2013)

mshoneyfly and IDareT'sHair I use the seeds in my tea brew.  I plan on brewing the seeds along with some hibiscus, marshallow root, bhringaraj and slippery elm, strain those out and then make the blended paste as in the video.  Just got to get to it


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 15, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> I watched a video on making a treatment with fenugreek that I can't wait to try
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqZbWBvsrAo&feature=youtube_gdata_player



I normally cannot prepoo but I will try it.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 15, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> I normally cannot prepoo but I will try it.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



Saludable84
Think of it more as a DC instead of a prepoo. I usually add some conditioner to my ayurvedic pastes (including henna treatments). I also shampoo and detangle if needed before applying the paste to damp hair.  This makes it smoother and rinses out much easier. Then I cowash out with my fav VO5. I usually don't shampoo after rinsing my pastes.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 15, 2013)

mshoneyfly you MUST try the tulsi on the scalp. Best thing I've found so far. It's almost a minty feel and the scalp feels extra clean after. 

My scalp eczema was managed before with the ayurvedics. But adding the tulsi I haven't had a flare, even with my styling product mishaps. I just had my first itch in months due to gel on the scalp. Tulsi will handle it.

It's amazing stuff.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## HanaKuroi (Aug 15, 2013)

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> mshoneyfly you MUST try the tulsi on the scalp. Best thing I've found so far. It's almost a minty feel and the scalp feels extra clean after.
> 
> My scalp eczema was managed before with the ayurvedics. But adding the tulsi I haven't had a flare, even with my styling product mishaps. I just had my first itch in months due to gel on the scalp. Tulsi will handle it.
> 
> ...



Speaking of tulsi which is holy basil, have you thought of getting it fresh? How about growing it? I am sure we can find holy basil seeds.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 15, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Saludable84
> Think of it more as a DC instead of a prepoo. I usually add some conditioner to my ayurvedic pastes (including henna treatments). I also shampoo and detangle if needed before applying the paste to damp hair.  This makes it smoother and rinses out much easier. Then I cowash out with my fav VO5. I usually don't shampoo after rinsing my pastes.



I have a ton of fenugreek in my house for when I cook, but I don't cook curry that much so it just sits there. I'm thinking of washing tonight, so I might try it tonight, if not tomorrow. I don't cowash, so I'll need a way to incorporate in a wash day.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 15, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> @MileHighDiva
> Haven't tried kalpi tone but did take a look at ingredients a while ago. It has amla, brahmi and neem like sukesh. I like that it has methi (fenugreek) but quite a few of the other herbs Ive never heard of. I think thats why I didn't try it.


 methi is fenugreek?! ooooh! seen that ground and boxed at the indian 'sto in the same brand!  didn't know what it was. thanks for that mshoneyfly! woohoo! 

Still might get a $2.00 sack of seeds to see if it can become a styling gel.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 15, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> I have a ton of fenugreek in my house for when I cook, but I don't cook curry that much so it just sits there. I'm thinking of washing tonight, so I might try it tonight, if not tomorrow. I don't cowash, so I'll need a way to incorporate in a wash day.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



Saludable84
When I say 'cowash it out' that just means use a conditioner to help get it all rinsed out faster. Once you rinse, it will still be some left in your hair. I use the VO5 (a lot of it) and pile it on into the roots heavily to make the powder stick to the conditioner. I do this two times and rinse each time and all the paste is out. It saves a lot of rinsing time

DarkJoy
Yep thats the other name for fenugreek. I will let you know how I like the tulsi. Im gonna mix with shikakai and conditioner for a nice cowash


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 15, 2013)

Did a nice rinse with a blend of blk tea, marshmallow, peppermint, and horsetail.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 15, 2013)

doing a Tea rinse with LACE Naturals Hair Tea for Shedding


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 15, 2013)

No work break to make my fenugreek run. So now im heating up that garlic and ginger infusion that's been marinating 5 days to mix my Shikakai, tulsi, amla and neem paste. It's really strong that garlic. Also brewing oolong, nettle burdock, rooibos with assorted oils for my under vatika garlic DC. Finishing with ACV.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2013)

Getting ready to pull my Coffee  & Tea for tomorrow's wash day.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 16, 2013)

ronie

The Lace Naturals Hair Tea is THE BIDNESS! My shedding was cut in half....IN HALF! I was in shock when I looked in my hair catcher. I will definitely be purchasing another container in the near (tonight) future .


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 16, 2013)

Right now I'm using ACV.  I use AVG to prepoo late in my stretch (like now).  I am interested in experimenting with tea and would like to join the challenge 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 16, 2013)

Brewed some rose petals last night and spritzed my ng with it...my hair feels gooooood


----------



## ronie (Aug 16, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> ronie
> 
> The Lace Naturals Hair Tea is THE BIDNESS! My shedding was cut in half....IN HALF! I was in shock when I looked in my hair catcher. I will definitely be purchasing another container in *the near (tonight) future* .



.
Girl now i can't wait to get mines. Cause with my low to normal density, i can't afford to lose more strands than i need to. Thanks for the review: PUSHA


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82

Absolutely!



Welcome Lady!  Enjoy the Challenge


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2013)

Doing a *C A T*
Coffee under Afroveda Ashlii Amala Raspberry DC'er
ACV Rinse with Hairveda
Fenugreek Tea with my Leave-In


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2013)

Using: Afroveda's Ginger Root Pomade


----------



## lovelycurls (Aug 17, 2013)

Coffee under dc
Final acv rinse


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 17, 2013)

Anyone ever added herbs to their ACV? I was thinking about adding some horsetail to mine.


----------



## ronie (Aug 17, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Anyone ever added herbs to their ACV? I was thinking about adding some horsetail to mine.



EnExitStageLeft I think the hairveda ACV rinse has nettle and some other herbs. I am sure you will be able to add to yours. I been wanting to their rinse, but it has not been listed in weeks.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 17, 2013)

ronie 

I gave up trying to get my hands on that stuff. Its for the best anyway. I use about 4 oz. every wash day. Its more cost effective just to make my own.


----------



## lovelycurls (Aug 17, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Anyone ever added herbs to their ACV? I was thinking about adding some horsetail to mine.



Yep! I do that every time, never had any issues.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 17, 2013)

I never thought to add herbs to my acv... I'm going to for sure now .... oooohh now to decide which one

I'm back
So - I got a new steamer yesterday and I plan on putting it to good use..I think it will be the catalyst to get me excited about hair and products again. Today I went to the dollar store and bought 25 of those glass spice bottles. I put my teas in them and wrote the name of the tea on the top of the lid. It's so exciting to look in the box and pick and choose. So, I am currently brewing a small batch of tea to dampen my hair so that I can apply a DC concoction..my tea blend right now is: marshmallow root, slippery elm, fenugreek, rose petals and rosemary. 

OK ladies what are you guys thinking of putting in that acv...I'm thinking rosemary and burdock root.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 17, 2013)

@Nix08

How are you going to do it?

I was thinking of steeping 1 tsp of the herbs into 2 cups of water and adding the ACV to it. I dunno how its gonna turn out, but it seems intriguing.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 17, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Nix08
> 
> How are you going to do it?
> 
> I was thinking of steeping 1 tsp of the herbs into 2 cups of water and adding the ACV to it. I dunno how its gonna turn out, but it seems intriguing.



I have a squeeze bottle with acv in the shower... I put the rosemary and burdock in a tea bag but when I was pushing it in the bottle the bag ripped. So its all just loose in there, including the bag  it's only about a cup worth so I will see how it goes  How about you EnExitStageLeft?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 17, 2013)

Nix08 I think Ill steep the herbs and then add the ACV. I'm not 100% sold yet as I don't really know what I'm doing. This just kind of an idea that I'm running with


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2013)

Used a little AV Ginger Root


----------



## Lita (Aug 17, 2013)

Moisturize with Kizuri coconut mango,Applied HH wild grow oil on my scalp..Sealed with apricot mango pomade.

*Hair scalp loves/coconut & mango..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 18, 2013)

My spritz was kinda funky--I guess it was in the bottle a bit long 

Made some fresh! Went waaaay back to basics: oolong, nettle and burdock. Leaving the rooibos just for DCing.

Gonna order a bunch of bamboo. I miss it! Getting enough to last all winter. Gotta stock up for the lean times. It was the business and my tummy really loved it too !


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm doing a two step henna/indigo treatment. I did step 1 overnight, now I'm doing step 2. I used my tea blend of burdock root, sage, fennel, and black tea. I also added amla and bhingrag powders, Mahabhringraj oil and conditioner to my henna.


----------



## futureapl (Aug 18, 2013)

Would anyone mind telling me their exact black tea rinse routine? My hair has been shedding a lot lately.I plan on doing a tea rinse tomorrow morning.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 18, 2013)

futureapl said:


> Would anyone mind telling me their exact black tea rinse routine? My hair has been shedding a lot lately.I plan on doing a tea rinse tomorrow morning.



When I do black tea rinse, I use 3-4 tea bags with other teas in about 5 cups of water. I pretty much do 1 cup to 1 tea bag.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 18, 2013)

Im gonna try fenugreek today. I hate coconut oil. Do you ladies think I can substitute with Avocado or Apricot oil. My hair is not receptive to coconut oil. WAIT!!!!! I have babassu oil in here!!!! Nevermind ladies, my hair loves babassu. 

Also, I fell out last night, do you think 8 hours (or about) is a good enough time to let it sit? I want to try it tonight.


----------



## futureapl (Aug 18, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> When I do black tea rinse, I use 3-4 tea bags with other teas in about 5 cups of water. I pretty much do 1 cup to 1 tea bag.



Do you ever make a big batch and store the rest for future use?


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 18, 2013)

futureapl said:


> Do you ever make a big batch and store the rest for future use?



The one time I did, these uninvited guests named mold came and enjoyed it. I read to put it in the fridge, but then Ill leave it out and forget about it. Caffeine also has a half life, so if I can't use it within a few hours I don't bother anymore. Thats just my personal choice though.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 18, 2013)

I did a tea rinse before applying my DC.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 18, 2013)

futureapl
I've had long lasting results when I add some vit E oil to my tea. Even when I leave it out it stays good for weeks at a time. Same thing with my DIY conditioners.

Saludable84


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 18, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> futureapl
> I've had long lasting results when I add some vit E oil to my tea. Even when I leave it out it stays good for weeks at a time. Same thing with my DIY conditioners.
> 
> Saludable84



I was just thinking about that! I might give it a try.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## HanaKuroi (Aug 18, 2013)

Has anyone frozen their tea mixtures? I was thinking about using ice cube trays to freeze my brewed tea.  I could add a few cubes of this mix and a few of that depending on what my hair demands. Then let it thaw. Bam! Unless this makes the tea less potent....... Hmmmmmm? Does anyone know?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 18, 2013)

HanaKuroi I haven't tried that but I don't see why it wouldn't work.   I do that with coconut milk. 


Tea blend from yesterday applied to my roots and amla tea applied all over, may steam


----------



## lovelycurls (Aug 18, 2013)

This week tea spritz:
Fennel seed
Hibiscus
Black tea
Ginger root
Burdock
Peppermint leaf
Avj
Lavender e.o


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 18, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> Has anyone frozen their tea mixtures? I was thinking about using ice cube trays to freeze my brewed tea.  I could add a few cubes of this mix and a few of that depending on what my hair demands. Then let it thaw. Bam! Unless this makes the tea less potent....... Hmmmmmm? Does anyone know?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



This sounds like a good idea if you label the trays. IDT it will make it less potent by freezing it. I like to cook things and freeze some for another time. It would prob make them more potent.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 18, 2013)

I am starting my tea testing journey today. Each week before conditioning I will do a tea rinse with green tea. After my conditioner I will spritz one half of my head with the tea of the week to see if I can determine what teas my hair likes. I am just using what is in my pantry before I start buying anything.  I will try them on my hair and if it doesn't work then I will try drinking them. If I don't like them either way I will toss it  I probably have about 15 to 20 teas between what my mom bought and what I bought. 

This week is sarsaparilla.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Aug 18, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:
			
		

> This sounds like a good idea if you label the trays. IDT it will make it less potent by freezing it. I like to cook things and freeze some for another time. It would prob make them more potent.



I was going to pop them out into labeled ziplocs.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 18, 2013)

I did a tea rinse with Black tea and roobios...my hair was so soft and fluffy!

I also made a moisturising tea to mix into my dc - irish moss/marshmallow root/burdock root/blue malva.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 18, 2013)

bajandoc86 said:


> I did a tea rinse with Black tea and roobios...my hair was so soft and fluffy!
> 
> I also made a moisturising tea to mix into my dc - irish moss/marshmallow root/burdock root/blue malva.



Ooooo!  I want some of that irish moss!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2013)

bajandoc86

Cute! Cute! Cute!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 18, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Ooooo!  I want some of that irish moss!



Yes you DO hunty! The irish moss is what adds maximum slip and moisture. 

IDareT'sHair   Thank you!


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 18, 2013)

Yes very cute bajandoc86

I don't know why I haven't used amla in months. .my hair needed it.   I froze the left overs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2013)

Nix08

You Girls are Really Getting Down on these Brews!


I Love it!


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 18, 2013)

IDareT'sHair...I did a mini restock on Friday and just really need to get back into loving my hair and teas and hair get me all excited


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2013)

Nix08

We have Done such a Great Job in the Challenge this Year!  We have really grown (no pun intended).

I am so Proud.:blush3:


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 18, 2013)

Brewed some dark roast and poured it on under my DC. 

Finished my wash session with Shi Naturals Tea Rinse. Left it for 5 minutes then rinsed. Perfect.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 18, 2013)

Okay...so I mixed up the Fenugreek paste inspired by the vid from another thread. I had some seeds that I ground up in a coffee grinder so didnt need to let it sit overnight. 

Well it came out ULTRA creamy and slippy. Cant wait to put it on!  Im gonna wash and DC with it right now. 

In case anyones interested heres a few pics:





I let it boil for about 10 mins





I blended it really well





I used too much powder. It was cloggin up the blender so took some out to go in the freezer. I blended some more then added my oils. 





The final product





This is exactly 2 cups
ETA: I think its maybe 1.5 cups :/


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 18, 2013)

I tried that fenugreek…. Slip City. Next time, I will let it sit overnight. I thought 8 hours was enough, but it needs more like a day. I think more time would have allowed it to be more pasty (I still have pieces). It was still really good though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2013)

mshoneyfly Looks really good!  Thanks for Posting Pics. 2 Cups = 16ozs.  Nice!

Saludable84  Nice Review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2013)

All You ladies are Really Taking it to the Next Level!

Good Job!


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nix08
> 
> We have Done such a Great Job in the Challenge this Year! We have really grown (no pun intended).
> 
> I am so Proud.:blush3:


 
You really have a done a good job  I see tea rinsing mentioned all over the board now


----------



## divachyk (Aug 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair - great job indeed. Tea rinsing is awesome. I would have likely never considered it had it not been for this thread.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 19, 2013)

Tried the sarsaparilla last night. It didn't do much for my hair but it didn't hurt it either. That is a good thing. Some teas make my hair feel brittle and wiry. 

One day I will grow up to be like you ladies with the fabulous blends  But in the meantime, 1 tea at a time.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 19, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> I tried that fenugreek…. Slip City. Next time, I will let it sit overnight. I thought 8 hours was enough, but it needs more like a day. I think more time would have allowed it to be more pasty (I still have pieces). It was still really good though.



I still have a few fine granules left in there but thats okay. Will prob cowash midweek. Next time will scoop out some and add conditioner. That will help with the pieces. I still have 3/4 left!


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 19, 2013)

mshoneyfly Great pics  I still haven't gotten to doing mine but I'm inspired and excited now


----------



## Lita (Aug 19, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> I tried that fenugreek…. Slip City. Next time, I will let it sit overnight. I thought 8 hours was enough, but it needs more like a day. I think more time would have allowed it to be more pasty (I still have pieces). It was still really good though.



Saludable84 Fenugreek,Irish Moss,Hibiscus are my favorite powders...Great slip,moisture..I add coconut powder or Goat Milk powder for body/fullness...

*Fall/Winter is my mixing months....Getting all my stuff now..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 19, 2013)

Lita

I just ordered some coconut powder.  Cant wait to get it!  I love hibiscus too. I always mix it with my henna. I recently got some slippery elm powder. I gotta try that by itself. 

Do you have irish moss in powdered form?  How do you prepare it for your hair?


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 19, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> I still have a few fine granules left in there but thats okay. Will prob cowash midweek. Next time will scoop out some and add conditioner. That will help with the pieces. I still have 3/4 left!



I looked like I had bad head lice. I waited for to dry and it was pretty easy to remove. Just shook it off.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 19, 2013)

Lita said:


> Saludable84 Fenugreek,Irish Moss,Hibiscus are my favorite powders...Great slip,moisture..I add coconut powder or Goat Milk powder for body/fullness...
> 
> *Fall/Winter is my mixing months....Getting all my stuff now..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Coconut powder sounds nice!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Lita (Aug 19, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Lita
> 
> I just ordered some coconut powder.  Cant wait to get it!  I love hibiscus too. I always mix it with my henna. I recently got some slippery elm powder. I gotta try that by itself.
> 
> Do you have irish moss in powdered form?  How do you prepare it for your hair?



mshoneyfly Hi! I have used both,powder & made powder into a tea...If the powder is finely stiffed,I'll use it as a powder..Smooth paste...If its grainy,make it into a tea & use the liquid as the base of my mix for whatever I'm doing...

*Keep us posted about the coconut powder,I love it...Sometimes I mix it with a lite conditioner to make a strong Dc treatment.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Aug 19, 2013)

Love this challenge IDareT'sHair

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 19, 2013)

Currently brewing;  rose petal,  Irish moss and oolong for a spirtz to my ng.

Also soaking fenugreek seeds with hibiscus,  irish moss, slippery elm powder,  marshmallow root powder.   Tomorrow evening I will blend it up with coconut oil.  I don't use coconut oil in my hair but maybe with this moisturizing blend it will actually be good for me. 

So I only have room for 2 more teas so you product pushers;  take it easy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2013)

Nix08

Nice Stash!  Did you ever get Oatstraw?


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 19, 2013)

I see you starting IDareT'sHair  yes oatstraw is in there


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2013)

@Nix08

How about Sage? Lemme go look at that Stash Again. Catnip?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nix08
> 
> How about Sage? Lemme go look at that Stash Again. Catnip?



lol
Nix08 i love how your stash is so neat and orderly!!  Im inspired. Everytime I open my tea cabinet, they fall out on my head!


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 19, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Currently brewing;  rose petal,  Irish moss and oolong for a spirtz to my ng.
> 
> Also soaking fenugreek seeds with hibiscus,  irish moss, slippery elm powder,  marshmallow root powder.   Tomorrow evening I will blend it up with coconut oil.  I don't use coconut oil in my hair but maybe with this moisturizing blend it will actually be good for me.
> 
> ...



Chamomile. Jasmine. That it all!


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 19, 2013)

You guys are awesome   You have to know that I am shamelessly  taking notes and wondering if t could find a bigger container

So today I tried a thing... I spritzed my ng with the tea blend and with only that dampening my hair I steamed, then applied a cream leave in and did 3 flat twists in hopes of a twist out tomorrow.  My hair feels incredibly soft.  Any of you not rinse after a steam?  Any long term effects?


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 19, 2013)

I have a bit if shedding, so I'm preparing a coffee/tea rinse for tomorrow. Debating which conditioner to use after, but considering trying that coconut milk.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 19, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> You guys are awesome   You have to know that I am shamelessly  taking notes and wondering if t could find a bigger container
> 
> So today I tried a thing... I spritzed my ng with the tea blend and with only that dampening my hair I steamed, then applied a cream leave in and did 3 flat twists in hopes of a twist out tomorrow.  My hair feels incredibly soft.  Any of you not rinse after a steam?  Any long term effects?



I've never tried it. When I use tea on dry hair, it takes forever to dry because I'm LP. I try not to do too much. I've never not rinsed out after steaming, but I usually only steam with conditioner too.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 19, 2013)

Making yet another experiment this week.

Grease vs. Ayurvedics!

Yea I know some folk are  about petrolatum use, but my hair loves it, particularly this one that contains sulfur that I keep... the powders have been removing PURE thick shea butter just fine, so why not test petrolatum?

Normally, I will grease my ends once a month on weeks I know I'm gonna clarify/chelate for fear the Ayuvedics won't get it out. Well, I'm gonna test it vs the regular shikakai mix I make myself.  I'll let ya'll know honestly if these powders can remove petrolatum products.

Winter is coming and heavy sealing is a must for my 4b+ hair in this dry arse climate. I dont want to stop the Ayurvedics just because my hair is brittle due to dry air here. Plus, just a fingerful gives my kinky coils long lasting twist outs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2013)

Doing a C A T

Columbian Coffee under my DC'er
ACV with Hairveda's Phinishing
Tea Rinse with either Roobis or Oolong


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 20, 2013)

That fenugreek paste must have made my hair sooo moisturized. After rinsing, I moisturized with Shea Moisture ABS balancing moisturizer in sections. Then put a little JBCO in scalp with the Roots Only app bottle. I put a little on the length to seal and let it air dry. Yesterday my hair was noticeably oily!! 

So I baggied last night to help some of the oil sink in.  Its better today but I wont have to M&S until after I do a cowash on wednesday.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Aug 20, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> That fenugreek paste must have made my hair sooo moisturized. After rinsing, I moisturized with Shea Moisture ABS balancing moisturizer in sections. Then put a little JBCO in scalp with the Roots Only app bottle. I put a little on the length to seal and let it air dry. Yesterday my hair was noticeably oily!!
> 
> So I baggied last night to help some of the oil sink in.  Its better today but I wont have to M&S until after I do a cowash on wednesday.



mshoneyfly Where do you get the Roots Only bottle?


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 20, 2013)

They have the roots only bottle at Sally's.

I made my fenugreek batch today.   I didn't get to use it yet but it looks/feels like a winner.   The slip is out of this world  I added a few drops of cedarwood oil and several drops of rosemary.   I hope to get to use it tomorrow. In the video she said it didn't need refrigeration so we'll see how long it lasts.   It made about 400 ounces.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 20, 2013)

the roots only bottle is at Sally's.  It does a perfect job. 

Nix08
I think you're gonna like the fenugreek paste. I put mine in the freezer anyway.  I just realized that I can scoop out some and add to my henna glosses. I think it would help balance the dryness of henna. Im also gonna try adding some to one of my protein DCs. Maybe Wen 613 and summer mango coconut as these don't give my hair enough moisture on their own.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 20, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> That fenugreek paste must have made my hair sooo moisturized. After rinsing, I moisturized with Shea Moisture ABS balancing moisturizer in sections. Then put a little JBCO in scalp with the Roots Only app bottle. I put a little on the length to seal and let it air dry. Yesterday my hair was noticeably oily!!
> 
> So I baggied last night to help some of the oil sink in.  Its better today but I wont have to M&S until after I do a cowash on wednesday.



If I try it again, it will be without oil. It left my new growth super manageable though.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2013)

@mshoneyfly @DarkJoy

You Ladies were discussing Homemade Garlic Rx's in another Thread? 

I came across it while I was 'lurking' at work...Sssshhh....

Anyway, it might be helpful if you would post those posts in this thread. (if you could) for Ladies in this Challenge that might be suffering with abnormal shedding.

I forgot the name of the Thread you Divas were in. *sorry*

Thanks Girls!


----------



## beauti (Aug 20, 2013)

*been gone like two weeks! But in all fairness it's been that long since I last washed my hair  so yeah I'm due for a cleansing. Just got done brewing the following powders for a cleansing tea:
Shikakai, Neem, Aritha, Maka, and Mehandi. Will let that steep overnight then let marinate in mason jar for a day. I need it skrong!  

Moisturizing tea to follow-up under dc: fenugreek, marshmallow, and hibiscus  *


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 20, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mshoneyfly @DarkJoy
> 
> You Ladies were discussing Homemade Garlic Rx's in another Thread?
> 
> ...



Hey girl!  No prob
I was saying that i narrowed down my recent growth spurt to a garlic oil prepoo I did last month. DarkJoy confirmed that the garlic masque she got at the Indian grocer has given her and DDs a growth spurt too. 

 I did it to stop excessive shedding. It did pretty well on the shedding but came back for my next wash. So I read an article that said coconut oil will stop shedding instantly. I tried that a few days later and it worked!!!

I haven't had anymore bad shedding since then. I mean you know a few hairs here and there but thats it!

As soon as I find the article, I will post.
Hope this helps


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 21, 2013)

Im on my phone so I cant copy the article text but here's a link to the one about coconut milk

http://she.sulekha.com/coconut-milk-for-hair-growth_01_2012_postedby_vidyamotherhood

I got the idea for the garlic oil prepoo from this vid tutorial on how to prepare it:

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4TYk-BDnfZ8

In this vid, she uses chopped garlic, I used minced. She put garlic in an empty tea bag, I did not. She infused her oil by putting in the microwave, I did mine on top of the stove using a nonstick skillet.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 21, 2013)

I used HTN Follicle Mist on scalp tonight.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 21, 2013)

Yea. what @mshoneyfly said! 

That Dabur Vatika Garlic Mask for Growth is amazing. It really does give you a little boost. No garlic odor. Soft fragrance. Best slip ever.

I also make garlic tea just to be extra. All I do is smash a clove with a sliver of ginger (just because) and let it simmer (never boiling) in 2 cups distilled water for like 30mins (forgot it was there!). Last time, I didnt have time to use it right away so stored it in a container in the fridge for 5 days. Worked great with my wash. I could see it as a pre-poo too. Never a DC for the smell, though. Pew.

I want to try that garlic oil to pre-poo, mshoneyfly!


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 21, 2013)

With garlic, I think the important thing is the sulfur. It's high in sulfur which accounts for the growth spurt. IDK too much about the anti-shed since mine is covered with burdock and nettle. To anyone wanting to give it a go, try one and then the other of tea and oil separately and see what your hair likes best.

Garlic oil is next on my Roster of Experiments


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 21, 2013)

DarkJoy
Let us know how the garlic oil works for you. Yeah, it is pretty stinky. I only leave on as a prepoo for 20-30 mins. Thats all I can bare 

I did the prepoo on sunday (I added cayenne pepper to the skillet too ). My scalp has been feeling tingly at random time for the past two days!  It must be doing some serious stimulating up in there!!

I have to try that garlic and ginger tea!!


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 21, 2013)

Confession pic



Now I have room for 13 new teas


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 21, 2013)

Nix08
That is the cutest little storage solution!!  I love organization!!  What size are those little containers?  Where'd you get them?

BTW: its OK if you score more teas cuz you use them all the time


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 21, 2013)

mshoneyfly I will measure when I get home but they are about 8x6" and I got them at the dollar store,  although they cost $2  I love them though


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 21, 2013)

Doing my DC with the fenugreek blend now  It had more slip than anything that I've ever used.  I should have blended more because I have grains (I think its the irish moss though) either way next time I will use a mortar and pestle and blend better also instead of coconut milk powder I will use actual coconut milk.  
I'm looking forward to seeing/feeling the results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2013)

DarkJoy mshoneyfly 

Thank you so much Ladies for taking the time to post your Garlic Reviews & Treatments over here. :blowkiss: 

I'm sure it will help someone.

Nix08


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2013)

Used: "It's Perfectly Naturals" Tealightful Shine Pomade


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair  So it truly was/is fabulous except for the grains which I still didn't fully get out. ..BUT in trying to get them out I was 'fluffing' my hair as it air dried and most of the bits did fall out and my hair dried soooo much faster, this is a good thing
My hair detangled much better,  even my ng!  I will use a different oil next time. ..I could feel the hardness a bit that coconut oil always give me but my hair feels really good! My hair dried beautifully too,  straight and laid flat
Now do I use the rest of this batch with bits and coconut oil or get started on a new batch? ??
Oh and the rosemary addition felt good on my scalp. 
This will be an absolute staple  if I can get it smooth


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2013)

Nix08  I "fell out" looking at those 13 New Jars!  That was my Big :Thud: 

When I saw that you've made more space for more brews & blends....


----------



## futureapl (Aug 21, 2013)

I tried a black tea rinse yesterday and now shedding haa doubled. I have breakage now too. I'm not sure what I should do now.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 21, 2013)

Nix08
IDK how to avoid SOME granules unless you have really finely sifted fenugreek. Im glad your hair enjoyed the treatment.  

I got my coconut milk powder in the mail today  i plan to mix it with warm water then stir it in with some of my fenugreek paste to do my next DC. I love the idea of coconut milk though. That should make it even creamier and more decadent


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 21, 2013)

futureapl said:


> I tried a black tea rinse yesterday and now shedding haa doubled. I have breakage now too. I'm not sure what I should do now.



Try coconut milk. IDT you will be disappointed


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 21, 2013)

futureapl said:


> I tried a black tea rinse yesterday and now shedding haa doubled. I have breakage now too. I'm not sure what I should do now.



How long did you leave it on and how much have you used? Your sure its shedding right?


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 21, 2013)

Did coffee with some CC Naturals Marshmallow and Burdock. Saved my scalp. I used it as a prepoo and it was really good! 

I bought some oat straw. Can someone tell me the benefits of it? Darcy's Botanicals has it as one of their ingredients so Im wondering if it may be superb if I use it separately under a DC.


----------



## futureapl (Aug 21, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> How long did you leave it on and how much have you used? Your sure its shedding right?



Saludable84 I left it on for about 20 minutes. It is now both shedding and breaking. I always check the end of each hair strand for the white bulb. Some strands were long witH bulbs and others were short with no bulbs.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 21, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I used HTN Follicle Mist on scalp tonight.



I used this tonight .


----------



## futureapl (Aug 21, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Try coconut milk. IDT you will be disappointed



How do I use the coconut milk? What does it do?


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 22, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Nix08
> IDK how to avoid SOME granules unless you have really finely sifted fenugreek. Im glad your hair enjoyed the treatment.
> 
> I got my coconut milk powder in the mail today  i plan to mix it with warm water then stir it in with some of my fenugreek paste to do my next DC. I love the idea of coconut milk though. That should make it even creamier and more decadent



Thanks mshoneyfly...if you think that there will always be at least a little them I will use up the match that I have.   Plus this morning as I was styling my hair I didn't see them so maybe they all fell out 
Good for you getting coconut milk (powder)....I can't be without coconut milk or powder


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 22, 2013)

Saludable84 here are some benefits of oatstraw:
"With its soothing properties and rich silica content, Oat Straw Powder makes an excellent addition to both hair and skin products. When used in shampoos, hair conditioners, rinses, and hair masks, Oat Straw imparts a softness and shine that your hair will love. It can also soothe itchy or irritated scalps. In skin care products, Oat Straw acts as a calming agent, making it great for sensitive skin formulations."

@futureapl I like coconut milk for softening my new growth when I'm into a stretch...I am not a big fan of coconut oil in my hair (although it was fine in my fenugreek paste). I won't wash my hair if I don't have coconut milk (or coconut milk powder) on hand to rinse with.

Honestly I'm crazy about that fenugreek paste  My hair has shine and is so smooth...I'm like 17 or 18 weeks post ya'll and I don't have any tangles


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 22, 2013)

futureapl said:


> How do I use the coconut milk? What does it do?



futureapl
I used about 1/2 a can (my hair is fine, SL and wets easily). I think I shampood first then put milk  in a bowl, added AVG, poured it slowly over my head like a tea rinse, gently massaged into scalp and roots, squeezed out the excess, then put DC right on top. Sat under dryer for 20 mins I think I left it in longer but not necessary. 1 hour should be enough. Then I rinsed in the shower. 

Have you read the latest posts?  I just posted the link to a SHORT article yesterday on the benefits for hair growth. Plus it stops shedding. All I did was google "benefits of (fill in the blank) for hair". 

When you did the black tea rinse, did you put a moisturizing DC on top??  What kind?


----------



## futureapl (Aug 22, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> futureapl
> I used about 1/2 a can (my hair is fine, SL and wets easily). I think I shampood first then put milk  in a bowl, added AVG, poured it slowly over my head like a tea rinse, gently massaged into scalp and roots, squeezed out the excess, then put DC right on top. Sat under dryer for 20 mins I think I left it in longer but not necessary. 1 hour should be enough. Then I rinsed in the shower.
> 
> Have you read the latest posts?  I just posted the link to a SHORT article yesterday on the benefits for hair growth. Plus it stops shedding. All I did was google "benefits of (fill in the blank) for hair".
> ...



Yes I put KeraCare Humecto on top. I will try the coconut milk.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 22, 2013)

futureapl you might wanna use a clarifying poo if you use products with silicones. These can cause buildup, block the moisture and cause the breakage. I see the humecto has cones high in the ingredients list.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 22, 2013)

futureapl I don't like black tea in my hair...it leaves my hair stiff and hard. It does work for others though.  You may want to try another more moisturizing tea next time.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 22, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nix08 I "fell out" looking at those 13 New Jars! That was my Big :Thud:
> 
> When I saw that you've made more space for more brews & blends....


 
You know I have issues

OAN: When I make my next fenugreek paste, I'll stick with the coconut milk powder, I suspect the actual milk will cause it to go rancid quicker.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 22, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> futureapl I don't like black tea in my hair...it leaves my hair stiff and hard. It does work for others though.  You may want to try another more moisturizing tea next time.



You find green tea or oolong more moisturizing. This stuff is ok on my hair, the black tea being better. We seem to be a tad reverse.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 22, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> You find green tea or oolong more moisturizing. This stuff is ok on my hair, the black tea being better. We seem to be a tad reverse.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


 
You know, when I think moisturizing I actually think about marshmallow root, slippery elm and hibiscus.  The oolongs, green tea's etc, I think more for their other properties, antioxidants, fall inhibitors and such.
My hair is weird though, I can't stand coconut oil on it and I love protein.


----------



## Lita (Aug 22, 2013)

Last night pre Soultincals kink drink on scalp/Kizuri palm milk on lengthy/wash then Dc with Afro Veda's Ashilii Amla red raspberry Dc 45min..Rinsed with Afro Veda coconut moisture milk,HH soft coconut leave-in,sm hibiscus hair milk & sealed with LN apricot mango pomade ...Hair in 4 large corn-rows..air drying..applied HH wild grow oil on scalp.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 22, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> You know, when I think moisturizing I actually think about marshmallow root, slippery elm and hibiscus.  The oolongs, green tea's etc, I think more for their other properties, antioxidants, fall inhibitors and such.
> My hair is weird though, I can't stand coconut oil on it and I love protein.



Ok, I get what your saying. The herbal teas respond differently on my head. The caffeinated tea work really well, but my head is funny with the herbal mixes. The herbal mixes only really bother my scalp, so regardless of how well it works on my hair, if my scalp doesn't like it, I can't use it. 

I hear nettle is great but my scalp hates it. OTOH, it loves chamomile and horsetail. In definitely gonna give the oat straw a try because that's in Darcy's Botanicals PSC and that stuff is the best thing since sliced bread on my head. Because I get my fair share of shedding, I have to mix any teas with black tea or coffee. Womps, but I know my hair enough to know if something is working or not. 

Also, my hair loves lives protein and hates coconut oil too. Coconut oil makes my hair stiff because my guess is since my hair needs more protein and likes it AND I use penetrating proteins, the coconut oil allows protein to be held in the hair (so its not lost naturally to shampoo and water) and gives me slight protein overload because there isn't enough moisture to offset it. I could be totally wrong but it makes sense to me. My hair may not care for other oils but it absolutely hates coconut oil. 

Thanks girl!!!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 22, 2013)

Sometimes you dont notice the difference a change makes until you forget it.

Been acv'ing less than 2 months regularly. I forgot to acv the last wash and cowashes. There is a difference!! My natural styles are puffy and frizzier and the go to style twist outs have less definition and longevity.

Gotta keep the acv up!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2013)

Used Ynobe Shop's Ayurvedic Hair Butter. 

And bought another back up Jar.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 22, 2013)

HTN Follicle Mist again.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ok so maybe I should be shaking my head but I found it hilarious...I went into a convenience store today and I thought hey, I bet they have some indian spices in here...so I went looking. I saw a package that read : "Fennel Greek"  I smiled a big smile and bought 2 packs of the ones that actually read "fenugreek" Once I got in my car I laughed out loud


----------



## felic1 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hello Everyone! I have been MIA for a few days and have my updates. I initiated my fenugreek pastes. I ground the powder in the coffee grinder and mixed 4 tablespoonfuls with 1 tbsp. of flaxseed(why not), 1 1/2 inch of burdock root, 1 1/2 inch of licorice, 1 tsp of marshmallow root, 1 tsp of slippery elm, 1 tsp of rose petals, a chunk of ginger and 1 inch of yucca root. all were ground and placed in the mix with 36 oz of water and steeped 8 hours. My coconut oil bottle wound not open so I added a tbsp. of olive oil to mucilage and added some VO 5 conditioner for rinse out. I applied the mixture and had 2- 12 ounce jars left to which I added some grapefruit extract and put in the fridge. I never thought to freeze it. I have been reviewing the thread. God help me. There are some mason jars in the basement. It rinsed out well but I had a granules left. Even with the coffee grinder the mix looked a little like cooked barley.  The oil rinse with almond oil seemed a bit gunky so I used my loreal oleocap hot oil treatment with the deep conditioner with DB deep and  SD VSCMD with wheat germ oil and grapeseed oil. I forgot the coffee rinse. So I did fenugreek, acv and tea. This made a F-A-T. I will do these fenugreek treatments with my twice weekly co washes until the end of the month. I have enough


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 23, 2013)

felic1

Woww!!  You did a lot!!  I love the F-A-T, lol!! You made up a huge batch but it should be fine. I thawed mine out an it still looks/smells good. Im gonna use it again tonight


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2013)

Doing a *C A T* Not a _*F A T*_ felic1

Columbian Coffee under = Marie Dean's Coffee & Kokum
ACV Rinse = Hairveda
Tea = Red Roobis


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 23, 2013)

Ya'll and your acronyms! 

As an update to my last experiment of removing grease with shikakai, amla and neem.

IT WORKED!

I know it took out the grease because when I rinsed and DC'd my hair soaked it all up and became like a marshmallow. It's a little TOO light and fluffy today. It's unruly! THough I think some of that is the new DC.

As for the reggi, I did the usual and mixed my powders with garlic and ginger water. I think made a tea/oil rinse of burdock, nettle, rooibos and oolong with grapeseed, peanut and sunflower oils. Put the DC on top for 20 mins. Cold rinse then did the same teas with ACV (no oil) and left in. Sealed then dry flat twisted for a twistout.

OAN:
OMG faithVA--found and used the AO Rose Mosqueta for $10 and my hair ATE IT UP! Gonna buy another bottle tomorrow to stock up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2013)

Brewed a Pot of Strong Black Tea for next Friday's Wash Day. I'll just stick it in the Fridge. 

Will use this for my Rinse after I relax.

Used Red Roobis tonight.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Aug 23, 2013)

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> Ya'll and your acronyms!
> 
> As an update to my last experiment of removing grease with shikakai, amla and neem.
> 
> ...



$10 aorm????? Where???

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Aug 23, 2013)

I've decided to add tea and ayurvedic to my routine. I'm going to try Black Tea, and Cassia and Indigo I hope it works out well. I have very fine hair and I really want to thicken it up with the ayurvedic powders.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 24, 2013)

I did a 5min rinse with Shi Naturals tea after my DC.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 24, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> $10 aorm????? Where???
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



It's a local hfs HanaKuroi. However  vitacost has it for 15 right now.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 24, 2013)

I brewed some Oatstraw and Marshmallow and Burdock Root tea. Doing a protein treatment so I don't want to bother with the hard teas today. Hope it doesn't bother my shedding too.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 24, 2013)

I love doing tea rinses . Currently I have roobios + black tea brewing as well as my moisturising hair tea to mix in my DC and to use as a spritz while installing my curlformers.

Moisturising hair tea - irish moss + marshmallow root + burdock root + blue malva flowers. I need to find more slippery elm.


----------



## lovelycurls (Aug 24, 2013)

bajandoc86 said:


> I love doing tea rinses . Currently I have roobios + black tea brewing as well as my moisturising hair tea to mix in my DC and to use as a spritz while installing my curlformers.
> 
> Moisturising hair tea - irish moss + marshmallow root + burdock root + blue malva flowers. I need to find more slippery elm.



Where can I get blue malva flowers?


----------



## felic1 (Aug 24, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> lol
> @Nix08 i love how your stash is so neat and orderly!! Im inspired. Everytime I open my tea cabinet, they fall out on my head!


 
An orderly stash? Tea and herbs all in a row? Everything is in order? My teas are all in bags in a big paper Whole Foods Shopping Bag. Now these boxed herbs are in a shoe bag on the back of the bathroom door. That has a bit of order but I need additional steps to make everything else look good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2013)

felic1 

Mine are in the kitchen cabinet.  And I have some in my Garage (where I keep my Products).


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 24, 2013)

Mine are thrown in all helter skelter in a kitchen drawer 

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Aug 24, 2013)

Mine are organized like @Nix08 but in quart canning jars.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 24, 2013)

I only shared the pic because I 'recently' got organized  before that I had them in ziplock bags in a box.  I much prefer the spice bottles though,  I feel like I'm creating something as I pick out my tea's


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 24, 2013)

Nix08 

That Oatstraw though... It was all that. I think I might a buy a full pound on Wednesday when I go back to Chinatown. I can afford to buy a little more. Also gonna try out the red teas; they had a mysterious blend in there (famous words before a setback)

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 24, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Nix08
> 
> That Oatstraw though... It was all that. I think I might a buy a full pound on Wednesday when I go back to Chinatown. I can afford to buy a little more. Also gonna try out the red teas; they had a mysterious blend in there (famous words before a setback)
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



How did you use your oatstraw Saludable84?  I've only used it in blends so far.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 24, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> How did you use your oatstraw Saludable84?  I've only used it in blends so far.



I mixed it with some marshmallow and burdock root. I didn't use it alone because I wasn't sure I could trust it as I have a terribly itchy scalp. My scalp is tamed and my hair hasnt been this soft in years. I'm in love. 

I put an ounce (actually a shot glass) of each with some boiling water in my French Press. I let it sit for a couple hours then after I rinsed out my protein treatment, I poured it on my scalp and hair and put my DC on too of it. I didn't have shedding either. 

I definitely need to find the tea shop I scoped out a few months ago but I have to remember where she is. The place I bought the Oatstraw from was good as I liked their red tea blends, but I need a herbalist, not an apothecary which is what they were.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 25, 2013)

Saludable84  I'mn going to try it soon like you did


OAN: I will be retiring the rosemary in my acv.....In the beginning of my HJ I had an incredibly itchy scalp from using too much eucalypts on my scalp.  I first I thought the itchies were a sign of growth, now I know it's a sign of a growing problem.  I haven't rinsed with the acv and rosemary in a few days and my scalp has calmed down.  I'm relaxing in a few days so in the meantime I'll decide on something else to add to my acv because I like the concept


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2013)

@Nix08

Look at HV's Phinising ACV Rinse and see what she has in her ACV Blend. 

That might give you some ideas what you can 'add' to your ACV Blend.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 25, 2013)

IDareT'sHair excellent idea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2013)

Nix08

Afroveda has one.  Also, Shi-Naturals and Koils By Nature all have ACV Rinse(s).  

Check out their ingredients and see what strikes you.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 25, 2013)

Oooooh that Afroveda one looks amazing....bhringaraj, amla and turmeric  For sure I'm putting those in  Oh I'm getting excited  Maybe I'll soak them in the acv overnight then take the bag out.  I left the rosemary in indefinitely and that probably made it too strong.  Although since I couldn't smell the rosemary I assumed that it probably wasn't even getting in there....I was so wrong


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2013)

Nix08

Just some ideas for you to think about.  Also, I _think_ Claudie might still have one as well.  

Hers you have to add water.  It's more of a concentrate.

I'm sure you will find something you like with one of those to "Tweak" your Blend.

Let us know what you come up with.


----------



## felic1 (Aug 25, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @felic1
> 
> Mine are in the kitchen cabinet. And I have some in my Garage (where I keep my Products).


 

Your stash has spilled out of the house?This is part of the reason I wanted to drive by your house and see it.:flyingwit I hope I do not end up renting storage space some where. At least those places where people put extra furniture and other things are not necessary yet.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 25, 2013)

Doing another fenugreek paste dc. This time I added a paste of coconut milk powder  marsh mallow root powder, tupelo raw honey and slippery elm powder. Then I added some Wen 613 and some of my original fenugreek paste.  I didn't add any more oils cuz I used some of practically every oil I own! WAYYYY too much!!

OMG!!! Could it get any more slickery?? Anyway adding those things took away some of that fenugreek smell. Every time I would sweat or drive with the windows down, I could smell maple syrup!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2013)

felic1  I keep my Product-Stash out in the Garage.  I only bring in 'stuff' I'm using.  So, I don't hafta' look at it all.  

Maybe if it was all in here, I could cut down buying stuff.

mshoneyfly  Very Creative Blend with the WEN613.  I agree about that Maple Smell.  

Regardless of the Hair Lotions, Cremes, Oils I used after my Fenugreek Rinses, that smell was still prominent.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 25, 2013)

Think Imma start the indigo process today after brunch...

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Aug 25, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Think Imma start the indigo process today after brunch...
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



Please let us know namely me how it goes, I'm going to indigo soon Tia


----------



## Xaragua (Aug 25, 2013)

Where are guys buying hibiscus, bringhai powder?


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 25, 2013)

Xaragua said:


> Where are guys buying hibiscus, bringhai powder?



Health stores for me.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 25, 2013)

Marshmallow, Lavender, Oatstraw and Irish Moss teas.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 25, 2013)

Xaragua said:


> Where are guys buying hibiscus, bringhai powder?



Ayurnaturalbeauty.com

I also got some hibiscus flowers from vitacost


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 25, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> felic1  I keep my Product-Stash out in the Garage.  I only bring in 'stuff' I'm using.  So, I don't hafta' look at it all.
> 
> Maybe if it was all in here, I could cut down buying stuff.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair
I'll let you know how it turned out 

If I kept my stuff outside, Id prob spend long amounts of time out there, longingly looking at everything, opening and smelling stuff, looking at the ingredients, reorganizing, making inventory lists, etc. Esp with that major stash you have over there


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> I'll let you know how it turned out
> 
> *If I kept my stuff outside, Id prob spend long amounts of time out there, longingly looking at everything, opening and smelling stuff, looking at the ingredients, reorganizing, making inventory lists, etc. Esp with that major stash you have over there *


 
mshoneyfly

I do sometimes and I also find stuff. .......


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 25, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Doing another fenugreek paste dc. This time I added a paste of coconut milk powder  marsh mallow root powder, tupelo raw honey and slippery elm powder. Then I added some Wen 613 and some of my original fenugreek paste.  I didn't add any more oils cuz I used some of practically every oil I own! WAYYYY too much!!
> 
> OMG!!! Could it get any more slickery?? Anyway adding those things took away some of that fenugreek smell. Every time I would sweat or drive with the windows down, I could smell maple syrup!!



This time I didn't get any leftover granules. Also, last time I didn't shampoo after rinsing the paste. I just cowashed it out with VO5 the way I do with other powders with excellent results. But the fenugreek paste needs to be shampooed out. I followed up with VO5 Freesia for a little keratin shot then VO5 pomegranate grape seed for moisture. I swear my hair looked shinier than usual and very soft!!!

Gonna do some bantu knots and call it a night


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 26, 2013)

Tea Rinse with Lace Naturals Hair Tea For Shedding

I have one more use of the batch I made previously.

Next batch will be a personal mix: Black Ceylon Tea, Red Rooibus, Marshmallow root and Feenugeek .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2013)

Tonight *C A T*
*C*olumbian Coffee under Marie Dean's Coffee & Kokum DC'er
*A*CV with Hairveda's Phinsing Rinse
*T*ea Rinse = Fenugreek


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 27, 2013)

So mad I travelled all the way to that tea store and forgot to get burdock root smh. I'm on my last tea bag. I bought the same teas of my cc naturals, and I already have peppermint and green tea. I can always buy them loose and keep a stash. 

I still like coffee rinses better....

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## felic1 (Aug 28, 2013)

I missed my Sunday wash so I did it yesterday. I prepooed with the fenugreek paste.I washed with diluted sulfate free SM and rinsed it out and used an organic greek yogurt for a mild protein and added a little coconut milk. It felt heavenly. I did my deep conditioner with DB deep and SD VS under a steamer. I did a coffee rinse, ACV and a roobioos tea mix. I guess that is a F-OG CAT.........I guess I will do better next time


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 28, 2013)

Brewing some tea that I'll use in today's post relaxer rinse:
Marshmallow root
Slippery Elm
Irish Moss
Fenugreek
Hibiscus
Horsetail
Saw Palmetto
Rosemary


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 28, 2013)

My Post Relaxer Tea Rinse of Choice will be: Black


----------



## Lita (Aug 28, 2013)

Oiled my scalp with LN Ayurvedic root oil..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Hyacinthe (Aug 28, 2013)

So i did a coffee rinse about 2 days ago and im loving the results...it will def be added to my reggie

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hyacinthe said:


> So i did a coffee rinse about 2 days ago and im loving the results...it will def be added to my reggie
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF



Coffee rinses are super good.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 29, 2013)

Used Claudies Hair Tea Spritz as a L in the LCOB Method


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 29, 2013)

lisanaturally said:


> Please let us know namely me how it goes, I'm going to indigo soon Tia


It went great lisanaturally! This was my third time. Gray roots covered and my hair is really dark. Indoors it looks jet black. Outdoors its a 1b. The indigo always makes my hair thicker for a while. Like other Ayurvedics, it also loosens my super kinky curl pattern


OAN: found some fenugreek. Gonna read back and see how to use it.

Also, made the best tea spritz ever!! Added silk peptides (just a few sprinkles). I sprayed it on dirty hair cuz I couldn't wait . O  M  GEEEE! Tangles dropped, silky feel.  Trying really hard to hold on for wash day tomorrow to get a feel for it on clean hair...however, I could just cowash and try it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2013)

@DarkJoy

Those Silk Peptides sound good. 

I use to use Honeyquat in stuff and it was nice added in stuff too. 

But I got away from trying to Mix-Stuff. I think I also used Silk Aminos.

I do keep Hydrolzed Keratin around to Pre-Rx my Hair before I relax.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair
Nix08
Never thought to tea rinse post-relaxer. It makes perfect sense!!  I can do it under my moisture dc just like any other time...duhh!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2013)

Will Do a *CAT* today:

Columbian Coffee under Afroveda's Ashlii Amala Raspberry DC'er. Will do 30 minutes (Steam) with Alter Ego Garlic 1st
ACV Rinse with MOP's (Modern Organic Products) Burdock Root Rinse Toner
Tea (Black) Rinse


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 30, 2013)

mshoneyfly you were right to put your fenugreek paste in the fridge...I opened mine up the other day and it was green and growing fuzz

This morning I got my mortar and pestle out and ground up hibiscus and irish moss then added it along with marshmallow root and slippery elm powder and fenugreek seeds to soak throughout the day to make a new batch of the fenugreek paste.  I'll probably use it tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2013)

Forgot my Coffee. 

So, I guess instead of Doing a C A T, I'll be doing an A-T.

I'll use my Columbian Coffee Tuesday hopefully with Marie Dean's Coffee & Kokum DC'er.


----------



## lovelycurls (Aug 30, 2013)

Final rinse today with
Sage
Lavender
Rosemary
Earl grey
Acv


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 30, 2013)

uh.... careful with the silk for anyone trying it. Guess I forgot it's a protein  My hurr is a little dry and crispy  Will do a cowash and DC with AO RM to correct this. It doesnt seem 'urgent' if that makes sense. Actually the hairs feel really strong and there's zero dry breakage and zero matting, so *shrug* I'll take care of it tomorrow. Also, the air here took a turn for the super dry the last couple weeks so it's probably a combination of things.

My next experiments with silk and tea will be to:

- not saturate the hair with silk-containing spritz. Light mist with only moisture teas (oolong, bamboo when it arrives and rooibos) and penetrating oils like peanut and coconut

-mix with my 2 min condish on cowash days.

That is all....


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 30, 2013)

I bought some stuff today:
Sage
Peppermint
Ashwagandha powder


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 30, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> mshoneyfly you were right to put your fenugreek paste in the fridge...I opened mine up the other day and it was green and growing fuzz
> 
> This morning I got my mortar and pestle out and ground up hibiscus and irish moss then added it along with marshmallow root and slippery elm powder and fenugreek seeds to soak throughout the day to make a new batch of the fenugreek paste.  I'll probably use it tomorrow.



Nix08
I left mine out yesterday but the house stays so cold IDT it will be a problem. It has all kinds of oils in it...the clary sage, rosemary and i think lemon grass might help to preserve it some.   I'll keep an eye on it and put it back in the freezer.

DarkJoy
Same with the bentonite clay. I did a hair masque     overnight. My hair seemed slightly tangled even though I cowashed it out   I baggied o/n then m&s so its fine now but that stuff is really stengthening!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2013)

Nix08

I love Sage!


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 31, 2013)

Finished my wash with a nice rinse of black tea, horsetail, peppermint. 

Used some of Claudie's Tea Spritz with my leave in


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 31, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nix08
> 
> I love Sage!



I'm planning a sage and hibiscus brew to see if it helps the red of the hibiscus stick.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 31, 2013)

I did a tea rinse last night with black tea, sage, fennel, and burdock root.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2013)

Using OBIA Naturals Moisture Crème. It has Burdock Root.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 31, 2013)

I did a tea rinse today with CC Naturals Hair Tea.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 31, 2013)

Soaked my hair in a brew of sage, hibiscus,  rosehip and rooibos under my fenugreek paste... steamed.

Also tea rinsed and used coconut milk powder during my cowash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2013)

Okay Ladies.....I grated some fresh Ginger Root and am currently steeping a Pot of:

Fresh Grated Ginger Root
Rosemary
Sage
Burdock Root

Will use this next wash day. Added some grated Ginger Root into my Fenugreek Tea.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 31, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> 
> I pour the Coffee on. Put the DC'er on top of the Coffee and the Deep Condition. Rinse out.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair, I have a dumb question for you. Do you use caffeine-free coffee and tea for your rinses? I want to make sure I am doing this right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2013)

Rozlewis

Hardly.  I use Columbian Supreme for my Coffee Rinses (under my DC'er).  

Most/all of the Teas with the exception of 'Black' are caffeine free though. 

Alvita Brand Teas - Vitacost.  Most of them are herbs, flowers, roots or grasses.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 31, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, thanks for the response. I have heard mixed messages related to caffeine and hair growth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2013)

Rozlewis  Oh My!  Girl What have you heard?  

It's definitely helped me with DHT, Shedding and possibly 'Growth' etc..and using it as a part of my DC'er process has been working very well.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 31, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, nothing too serious and not from a credible source. A few colleagues at work mentioned that caffeine can stunt hair growth.  They are not credible sources on the subject but they think they know everything. I thought I would ask someone who has had experience using coffee and tea. Thanks again!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2013)

Rozlewis

It's been all good for me.  

In fact, they'd probably say the same thing about Sulfur.  There's mixed theories on that as well.

I haven't had any problems so far though


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2013)

Rozlewis

FYI: I came across this 

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...k4CACw&usg=AFQjCNFpOzlZpTRnIEl4Yhxtr9jZxt873Q


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2013)

Ladies....For those of you that are Curious...Here is another Article on Coffee Rinses.

Sometimes it's good to go back to basic research.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...k4CACw&usg=AFQjCNFmQTpp04MunrtLnfSSUKxChWf67g


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 31, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ladies....For those of you that are Curious...Here is another Article on Coffee Rinses.
> 
> Sometimes it's good to go back to basic research.
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=9&cad=rja&ved=0CHEQFjAI&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.hairboutique.com%2Fblogs_p%2Findex.php%2F2012%2F09%2F10%2Fcoffee-hair-growth-secrets%2F&ei=d3UiUv38AcHUsATvk4CACw&usg=AFQjCNFmQTpp04MunrtLnfSSUKxChWf67g


Now that's an exciting article. ...I am going to add a cup of coffee to my tea blend and store it together in the fridge.   I got stingy with my coffee because I love drinking it but after reading this article. ..ummm I think I can spare a cup


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2013)

@Nix08

There were sooooo many Great Articles on Coffee/Tea Rinses. I just posted a couple.

Note to Self: Slice Fresh Ginger Root instead of Grating it. 

I got a feeling Imma be picking pieces of Ginger out of my Hair. I'll have to strain it.

From now on, I'll just slice it and that way I can successfully fish it out before I use the Tea.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 1, 2013)

Here's a nice article on my most recent purchase...I was in the store and the name of this powder looked Indian so I picked it up  That's a sign of my faith in Ayurvedics

http://ashwagandha.hubpages.com/hub/Ashwagandha-To-Stop-Hair-Loss

Here's a quote from the article:
"Once more Ashwagandha reduces cortisol. And by doing that it makes it possible for your hair to grow as rapidly as nature intended. And once more cortisol is believed to encourage as well as cause hair loss so using this herb is a good way to ensure healthy hair growth"


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 1, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Here's a nice article on my most recent purchase...I was in the store and the name of this powder looked Indian so I picked it up  That's a sign of my faith in Ayurvedics
> 
> http://ashwagandha.hubpages.com/hub/Ashwagandha-To-Stop-Hair-Loss
> 
> ...



Looks good!  Where did you see it?  Did you get a pill form?


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Sep 1, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Here's a nice article on my most recent purchase...I was in the store and the name of this powder looked Indian so I picked it up  That's a sign of my faith in Ayurvedics
> 
> http://ashwagandha.hubpages.com/hub/Ashwagandha-To-Stop-Hair-Loss
> 
> ...



I had some of that but I have no clue where I put it. I saw a recipe on MRH blog for using it in an energy bar.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Sep 1, 2013)

Finally bought some Blue Malva and started my no-buy today. Now I feel like buying stuff I would never normally get .


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 1, 2013)

So I've been sitting on some Amla Powder since I purchased some henna a few weeks ago.  I decided today to try it out.  I mix half the Hesh package with warm water and HV 24/7 moisture. I will try different recipes in the future; however, this one actually made my hair feel super strong. Plus!  The ridiculous shedding I've been experiencing was lessened quite a bit.  I'm excited to see the final results after I take down my rollerset (currently under my dryer).


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 1, 2013)

Jobwright and RavenSR I got it at my local health store in powder form.   After reading up on it I'm thinking to add it and something else for a scalp treatment on the days that I don't wash. 
DominicanBrazilian82
I love amla but often forget about it. .. it's amazing for stopping breakage but if I use it too often (like several times a week) it makes my hair incredibly hard. 

I'm steaming in the sage and hibiscus blend right now with an impromptu face mask of aloe Vera gel and tumeric.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 1, 2013)

That mask was great 

I'm now brewing a scalp spritz of:
ashwagandha powder
bhringaraj powder
Nettle leaves
Rose petals
Peppermint leaves and I'll add sandalwood eo when I'll done.   I can't seem to find time to cowash daily like I use to so I'm thinking a spritz at night will be the next best thing.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 2, 2013)

Rinsed w/ a tea/coffee blend (1/2 Lace Naturals Hair Tea for Shedding, 1/2 Coffee)....it was ok. Coffee just isn't wow'in me like tea, so I'll stick to my tea blends .


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 2, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> DominicanBrazilian82
> I love amla but often forget about it. .. it's amazing for stopping breakage but if I use it too often (like several times a week) it makes my hair incredibly hard.
> 
> I'm steaming in the sage and hibiscus blend right now with an impromptu face mask of aloe Vera gel and tumeric.



My results were really great.  And I'm a moderation girl because I know my hair will only react positively to things that I use every so often.  I might use it once a month and sample others every few weeks.  My hair literally stopped shedding.  After washing and detangling it shed maybe five hairs when I detangled.  And my rollerset is somehow frizz free!  Can't wait to experiment with other Ayurvedics!  Next is henna


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2013)

Tomorrow I will do a *SCAT* @Nix08 @EnExitStageLeft @mshoneyfly @felic1

Now....So How Ya'll 'creative minds' like that one????

*S* = Soak with b.a.s.k. Whiskey Vanilla Repair Soak on dry hair under plastic cap
*C* = Columbian Coffee under Marie Dean's Coffee & Kokum DC'er
*A* = Hairveda's ACV Rinse
*T* = Fenugreek Tea Rinse with Leave-In & Oil


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 2, 2013)

IDareT'sHair   as soon as I read SCAT I started to giggle


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Sep 2, 2013)

My scalp does not like shikakai in a paste. I did:

2.5 tbsp shikakai
2.5 tbsp maka
3 tbsp brahmi
1 tbsp meadowfoam seed oil
1 tbsp abyssinian oil
and water infused with 1tbsp slippery elm, 1tbsp marshmallow root, 1tbsp fenugreek seeds, 1tbsp oatstraw


Before I was half-way through applying the mix, my scalp started itching like crazy. I know it was the shikakai because that's the only one that has never been applied directly to my scalp. When I henna, half my mix is maka and brahmi so I know those two are fine on my scalp. I washed it out as soon as I realized why it was itching. I also BC'd because I'm sick of the tangling I get at the demarcation line. I hate short hair on me but it was so worth it. I'm going back to henna every other week and wetting my hair daily.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 2, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

I 'ed when I seen it. I like it tho .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2013)

Nix08 EnExitStageLeft

Ya'll see even I can come up with something...for the LBCOOCOCOBOBOBOB Team!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Sep 2, 2013)

But scat means animal poop. O_________o

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 2, 2013)

I want to go ayurvedic but I don't want red coloring from the henna, or darken my hair with indigo. Is there any ayurvedic products I could use that would thicken my hair without the color?


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 2, 2013)

lisanaturally said:


> I want to go ayurvedic but I don't want red coloring from the henna, or darken my hair with indigo. Is there any ayurvedic products I could use that would thicken my hair without the color?



Cassia is a non coloring henna that strengthens hair without coloring.  Most people mix it with conditioner for a DC.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 2, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> Cassia is a non coloring henna that strengthens hair without coloring.  Most people mix it with conditioner for a DC.



Thank you so much Jobwright!!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 2, 2013)

One more thing Jobwright but if you mix it with a condish for a DC how long do you leave it on?


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 2, 2013)

lisanaturally said:


> One more thing Jobwright but if you mix it with a condish for a DC how long do you leave it on?



I left it on for about 4 hrs.  No heat.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 2, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> I left it on for about 4 hrs.  No heat.



Ok Jobwright you've been great help


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 2, 2013)

Just ordered some Cassia, I'm so excited!!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2013)

Before my DC did a green tea rinse, a little stronger than usual. This time I squeeze it through my hair. My hair seemed to like that. It calmed down a bit. I will have to try it again next week to see if I have consistent results.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm getting interested in Henna...but boy does it look like one messy operation  I don't know if I can commit to that.

Used my 'refresher' last night, and did another turmeric and avg mask on my face.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2013)

Getting ready to Spritz with some Claudie's Hair Tea.  (Need to run a few errands)

Will come back and get my S-C-A-T On!

HanaKuroi  Hush on the animal excrements.....


----------



## naturalagain2 (Sep 3, 2013)

Can't wait to take these twist out so I can start back on my henna and tea rinses!!!! One more week and a half


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 3, 2013)

Steeped a brew last night:

Black Ceylon, Red Rooibus, Marshmallow Root and Horsetail 

Lets see how this works out


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 3, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Before my DC did a green tea rinse, a little stronger than usual. This time I squeeze it through my hair. My hair seemed to like that. It calmed down a bit. I will have to try it again next week to see if I have consistent results.



How did you make it? I used to use 5 green tea bags per ~3/4-1 cup of water. 4 cups of water was ideal for me. When I used black tea, I used the same amount. Now that I use coffee, its barely 20 ounces of water.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 3, 2013)

I did a rinse with coffee, marshmallow, burdock, lavender and Oatstraw. I had mucho slip when I rinsed my DC. I can also put my fingers through 2 months post roots.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## felic1 (Sep 3, 2013)

I did a pre poo with pre by SD. I co washed with QBMTDG I deep conditioned with Sitrinilla with ceramides rinsed with Nubian moringa conditioner and  finished with ACV  and Tea mix. Nothing special. I guess that was SCAT as well(Sitrinilla(SP) ceramides, ACV and tea. I was tired. The co wash and conditioner were so refreshing!


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 3, 2013)

So, it seems my hair likes the silk tea despite my initial worries. Almost zero dry breakage even when manipulating !! 

And dernit--out of shikakai! I can not cleanse without it so off to the indian store this week. It's probably time to chelate anyway--got hard water. I will dilute my swimmers shampoo then follow with teas and AO RM and what not.

Did I mention the smeel the red rooibose leaves on the hair is amaaaazing?!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 3, 2013)

I found an indian grocer....you know I bought some things right Fenugreek powder and shikaki powder and henna (I have no idea what I'm doing with the henna yet).

ETA: Why do Indian herbs have to smell like they do


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2013)

Nix08  Lawd Chile...don't they Stank?????

Even those Oils stank!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2013)

Did my SCAT = b.a.s.k. Beauty's Vanilla & Whiskey Repairative Hair *Soak* under Saran Wrap & Plastic Cap under my Wig and met friends at Red Lobster for Lunch.

Will Steam in a bit with Marie Dean's *Coffee* & Kokum *DC'er* over a Cup of *Columbian Coffee.*

Will rinse and do an *ACV* Rinse with Hairveda's Phinishing Hair Rinse

Will use Fenugreek *Tea* with my Leave-In & some Nourish Oil (Silk Dreams).


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 3, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nix08  Lawd Chile...don't they Stank?????
> 
> Even those Oils stank!



They _STANK_ but Indians being having hair for days, so it must work! I have a bunch of shikakai(?) and cassia in here I need to recruit one of these days.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 3, 2013)

Used my tea refresher on my scalp. 

How are you ladies using shikakai as a wash?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2013)

[USER=353551 said:
			
		

> Saludable84[/USER];18927055]How did you make it? I used to use 5 green tea bags per ~3/4-1 cup of water. 4 cups of water was ideal for me. When I used black tea, I used the same amount. Now that I use coffee, its barely 20 ounces of water.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


 
Um, dang you make me feel like I'm not doin nothing 

I put 2 tea bags in 1 cup of water and though I was working it out 

Why did you use so many tea bags?


----------



## divachyk (Sep 3, 2013)

I steeped summa errythang yesterday -- oolong, *green*, marsh root, burdock, slippery elm, *peppermint*, *pure camomile*, moringa, *hibiscus*, *rose*. I make a gallon jug at a time. Added EOs: *lavender*, *rosemary *& *cedarwood*. The bolded are new ones added to my weekly mix. Hopefully, I like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2013)

I Steeped: Fresh Ginger Root & Burdock Root Tea for next wash day.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 3, 2013)

Looking forward to doing my black tea rinse tomorrow night


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 4, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> T*hey STANK but Indians being having hair for days, so it must work!* I have a bunch of shikakai(?) and cassia in here I need to recruit one of these days.


See, that's what I'm talmbout. That's what I'm in it for. And for the first time in my 40years my hair is thriving and retaining! Stinky ayurvedics are the business. Wish I'd have found them 20 years ago. 

In any case, the smell dissipates as soon as its rinsed out.

If it lingers for (general) you, buy some EOs or fragrances. I buy a mix of paraben/pthalate free artificial fragrances and EOs and add to the pastes and tea spritzes when I feel like it.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 4, 2013)

DarkJoy how do you use shikakai as a wash?  Do you just use it like a tea rinse?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2013)

Using:  Hairveda's Green Tea


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 4, 2013)

Mixing up henna and hibiscus for tonight


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 4, 2013)

mshoneyfly oh you use henna too!  What's your process? I'm planning on getting on that band wagon.


----------



## beauti (Sep 4, 2013)

*finally took my braids out last week. Already miss the convenience of it but I missed my hair when I had them in  planning on putting henna in my hair in next couple days. Will make a moisturizing tea as my mixing liquid. *


----------



## divachyk (Sep 4, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @mshoneyfly oh you use henna too! What's your process? I'm planning on getting on that band wagon.


 
Nix08, you stay busy. I can't keep up.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 4, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @DarkJoy how do you use shikakai as a wash? Do you just use it like a tea rinse?


 Nix08 I make a yogurty paste out of it with cleansing and growth teas. Lately, I've been mixing it with ginger and garlic water. Before that it was just distilled water. I part my hair and apply it to the scalp then massage it in. Then apply it the length of the strands. Put a processing cap on it for 15-30 mins. Then a long water rinse, tea with DC on top, acv. Thats it, really.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks DarkJoy


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 4, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> mshoneyfly oh you use henna too!  What's your process? I'm planning on getting on that band wagon.



Nix08
Ive using since Feb...about once a month. I always add conditioner, honey, avg and oils to the mix right before I apply. 

To make sure I get good dye release, I mix with warm water and add a few squirts of lemon juice. A few pinches of sugar to help it mix up real creamy   i got these tips from Hennasooq. 

The stuff I add above will make the mix more watery so I am careful to start out with just enough water to make a really thick paste (when I turn the bowl to the side, the mix does not move). 

Then I put a small square of paper towel on the surface and then a piece of plastic wrap on top. I tuck the pastic so its tight all across the surface then put the top on the bowl. This is what it looks like:





I usually add hibiscus powder too but I don't have any more finely sifted; just flowers  i have added organic coco powder a few times with hibiscus to get a dark chocolate burgundy-brown color   there are pics somewhere around this forum. 

I let it sit in a cabinet for at least 4 hours, then add w/e else I wanna use. I poo and use a r/o conditioner so my hair is detangled. I apply henna on damp hair in small sections and cover each piece really well from root to tip and my
scalp (the dye never get on my scalp). 

I cover my edges with saran wrap and put on two plastic caps, my bonnet and skully hat. I cover my pillow with a bath towel and go to sleep. I rinse out in the shower then slather on VO5 extra body to help remove all traces of the paste. I cowash several times and leave in the 2nd time while finishing up my shower. Hair should be strong, soft, conditioned and tangle free.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 4, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Steeped a brew last night:
> 
> Black Ceylon, Red Rooibus, Marshmallow Root and Horsetail
> 
> Lets see how this works out



Used this blend tonight under my DC...... shedding was significantly reduced and my hair feels awesome! 

I'll try it again Sunday to see how it goes!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 5, 2013)

mshoneyfly thank you so much  I am certainly inspired  Now for me to just take the plunge!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 5, 2013)

divachyk said:


> I steeped summa errythang yesterday -- oolong, *green*, marsh root, burdock, slippery elm, *peppermint*, *pure camomile*, moringa, *hibiscus*, *rose*. I make a gallon jug at a time. Added EOs: *lavender*, *rosemary *& *cedarwood*. The bolded are new ones added to my weekly mix. Hopefully, I like.


 
I spritzed last night with my mix. My hair is liking it without attitude (thus far). My hair feels strong yet soft. Oh and, it's cool to the touch, thus it's moisturized properly. 

I want to try some fenugreek.


----------



## beauti (Sep 5, 2013)

*okay sooo I just got done with my henna mix. I used godrej nupur. I put maka and amla powder. For my liquid I had about a cup of hibiscus tea in the fridge. I also steeped fenugreek, and one sleepy time tea bag  ingredients: chamomile, spearmint, West Indian lemongrass, tilia flowers, blackberry leaves, Orange blossoms, hawthorn, and rosebuds. I wanted my mix to be creamy so I added mahabhringaraj oil and honey. Stuck it in the attic. Will apply tonight and rinse tomorrow.

I still have the fenugreek seeds and sleepy time tea blend in the pot so I just added more water to make more tea. Once I rinse the henna out tomorrow I will follow up with dc of Shea moisture purification masque over that tea rinse  *


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2013)

Massaged in some: KeraVada Fenugreek Oil (in Warm Vanilla). Pulled my stuff out tomorrow for a *CAT*

*Columbian Coffee* under my DC'er
*ACV Rinse* with Hairveda Phinising Rinse
*Tea Rinse* with Fenugreek Tea


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 5, 2013)

Will add a tsp of Amla Powder to my DC after I finish steaming and poo washing.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 5, 2013)

Last nights henna was pretty awesome. I added chlorella powder, SAA powder, coconut milk powder, JBCO, coconut oil and all the stuff listed above except honey. I will keep the honey next time. 

When I rinsed this morning, my hair didn't have that bone dry henna feeling. Its thicker, stronger and moist!!


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 6, 2013)

I love the deep red tint Rooibos tea gives my hair.  Looking forward to rinsing again on Saturday morning.  2 black tea bags, 2 Rooibos and a couple of peppermint just for fun.


----------



## beauti (Sep 6, 2013)

*oooeeeeee!! That was the best henna application EVER!!! No lie! Rinsing it out was easy breezy! Normally my tub and shower curtain is a stained mess but not this time! No clogging up the drain or muddy water gathering at my feet. This godrej nupur is the best henna! Everything that I mixed in my henna played a part in my hair coming out like butter. my natural hair feels silky soft to the touch and my relaxed ends feel strong and no matting over here. Another thing is my curl pattern has loosened significantly. I'm 1 year post relaxer and still going so this will help a lot. I'm sooo excited!  Right now I have Shea moisture purification masque in my hair over that moisturizing tea blend  Will sit under dryer at least an hour. This will now be a monthly regimen. Will be restocking on that godrej nupur. I used a whole bag and have one left. $2.99 is not bad at all.*


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 6, 2013)

Found something new at the Indian Market:

*Ashwagandha Powder*

Ayuvedically, it has been clinically tested for many internal issues including blocking cortisol to relieve anxiety mood disorders, normalize thyroid and adrenal disease, blood sugar regulation, blood pressure, etc. They are starting to test it for its anti-cancer properties.

For hair?
Stops slow hair growth and loss, mostly due to high cortisol levels. High cortisol happens due to high/extreme stress conditions. It theoretically, should return you to your normal hair growth speed--not necessarily speed it up beyond what's natural for you.

Some Ayurvedic message boards warn that it can cause hair growth ALL OVER when taken internally, so to be warned. I don't wanna be waxing my body every 3 days. 

With that in mind, some are adding it to their hair powders, which I will and have noted new growth. They indicate taking it internally for best results. And I will in small doses for the other healing properties--anxiety and adrenal fatigue due to high stress.

I've been having a little extra hair fall due to severe work stress. I shed like a cat when under stress. The ayurvedics and rinses have been a hair-saver so maybe this will give me the extra I need to keep my low density hair from thinning.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 6, 2013)

DarkJoy I bought that last week


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 6, 2013)

Whaaaaat Nix08?! Did I forget that? Lol. Have you tried it yet? Howd it do?!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 6, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> That mask was great
> 
> I'm now brewing a scalp spritz of:
> ashwagandha powder
> ...


 
DarkJoy this is how I used it, but because I mixed it with others all I can say was that it wasn't bad.  The mix was very nice on my scalp no irritation.  I need to make a new batch tonight  I'd love to hear how you find it, especially if you are disciplined enough to use it in isolation.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 6, 2013)

For the ladies that use do an* herbal tea rinse,* do you make your teas stronger? let them steep longer? If so why? Have you seen differences in results from a regular brew vs. a stronger brew?

For example a regular brew would be 1 tea bag per 6 to 8 oz of water?

Stronger brew would be 2 to 4 tea bags for the same amount of water?

Is there a point where you don't notice a difference?


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 6, 2013)

faithVA I often let them steep overnight but that is usually because I'm including ones like fenugreek, marshamallow root and slippery elm, hibiscus...I find it gets the brew more 'slimy' the longer I leave it or I get more colour out of it (hibiscus).  However if I were to not be using those types of teas in the brew I would only brew them until the mix cooled down...I have noticed in the past that the tea gets too strong and is not as moisturizing.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 6, 2013)

Doing a prepoo with Trigger. Haven't used it in a long time. Got some tea in there...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2013)

Doing an Overnight Oil Soak with: KeraVada Fenugreek Hair Oil


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, let me know what you think about the oil. I purchased the same product but I have not used it yet.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 6, 2013)

My answers below faithVA 



faithVA said:


> For the ladies that use do an* herbal tea rinse,* do you make your teas stronger? let them steep longer? If so why? Have you seen differences in results from a regular brew vs. a stronger brew?
> Strong herbals make my hair hard or dry.
> 
> For example a regular brew would be 1 tea bag per 6 to 8 oz of water? I like to drink a light tasting tea. Apparently my hair likes it that way too. I make blends so it's  1 tea bag + 1 tea ball (since some are loose leaf) for a large mug 8oz(?), steeped for under 5 mins. They total about 2 tsps of herbs all together.
> ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2013)

Rozlewis

I am lovin' lovin' lovin' this Oil. 

Very nice.  

I want more. 

I also have the Green Tea.  Haven't tried it yet tho'.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 6, 2013)

I made a paste. ..I'm missing something because it was hard to apply but it's on...shikakai, amla, bhringaraj,  and mixed with a beautiful looking hibiscus tea. .I LOVE the red it makes. 
I'm sitting with a cap for about 30 minutes after massaging it on my scalp and on the length of my hair.  
My hair felt hard once it went on.   If need be I'll do an overnight dc after I cowash.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 6, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> My answers below faithVA



Thanks. That's helpful. I will stick with a regular brew. I used 2 green tea bags last week and it seemed ok. But I bought this tea from the dollar store so it is probably fairly weak anyway. I won't make it any stronger.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 6, 2013)

@Nix08, it does feel hard when it's on. It's just the shikakai that feels stiff on hair so don't panic. When I rinse, it feels 'regular' if that makes sense. It feels balanced-neither hard nor mushy. Half the time I follow that with a reconstructor and never any hard problems. Update us when it's out!

OTN:  busy weekend so about to Ayurvedic wash now while there's time. been doing a tea and coconut oil pre-poo all day. Making the shikakai, amla, tulsi and that new one with the long name paste with garlic and ginger water. Gonna brew the usual fresh burdock, nettle and oolong with the last rooibos bag combined with cermide oils for under Vatika Garlic DCer. Rinsing that with the same tea blend and acv combined.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 6, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Nix08, it does feel hard when it's on. It's just the shikakai that feels stiff on hair so don't panic. When I rinse, it feels 'regular' if that makes sense. It feels balanced-neither hard nor mushy. Half the time I follow that with a reconstructor and never any hard problems. Update us when it's out!



DarkJoy thanks. ..I won't panic then  My scalp feels refreshed even though i haven't rinsed it out. .its weird but good


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 6, 2013)

Im on vacation and had to do the only makeshift coffee rinse. Took the coffee from room service and added it to some bottle water. It worked  I should've had hair the size of a golf ball after not combing for 6 days, but it was the size of a grape. Im only looking forward to going back home to find that tea shop and a few ayurvedic shops in little india.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 6, 2013)

All hail ayurveda DarkJoy not saying that I doubted you, but   my hair felt stiff before I got in the shower.  As soon as the water hit my head I was like :wow: she was right my hair felt normal, good and yes balanced.   That was even before I did my usual tea/oil/conditioner.  
I did a strand test and my hair was strong,  like strong as dd's natural hair strong and that's saying a lot for my fine relaxed tresses   I even forgot to do my acv rinse. 
This has me really excited to henna now I guess if one henna's once a month would they then do this one a month? Say 2 weeks apart?


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Sep 6, 2013)

My Blue Malva got here Thursday. I didn't realize the packs would be so small... good thing I bought 10.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 6, 2013)

@Nix08 !!! Glad it worked for you! Did your hair and scalp feel clean too?

Just rinsed out mine and I use grease to seal throughout the week. Shikakai takes it all out. Woooooot!

 Many henna blends are mixed with shikakai anyways. You can use them together, same day, back to back or whatever your hair likes. For me, since I'm going for color (dang those greys!) not necessarily strength with henna/indigo, I chelate and clarify to strip my hair of everything before hand to get the max dye deposit, so usually dont use the powders before. If it werent for that, I'd just use the powders.


----------



## lovelycurls (Sep 7, 2013)

RavenSR said:


> My Blue Malva got here Thursday. I didn't realize the packs would be so small... good thing I bought 10.



Where did u get those from?


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Sep 7, 2013)

lovelycurls said:


> Where did u get those from?



lovelycurls

http://www.hermitcrabaddictionstore.com/catalog.php/vckumsll/dt33663/pd440517/Blue_Malva_Flowers


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 7, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> @Nix08 !!! Glad it worked for you! Did your hair and scalp feel clean too?
> 
> Just rinsed out mine and I use grease to seal throughout the week. Shikakai takes it all out. Woooooot!
> 
> Many henna blends are mixed with shikakai anyways. You can use them together, same day, back to back or whatever your hair likes. For me, since I'm going for color (dang those greys!) not necessarily strength with henna/indigo, I chelate and clarify to strip my hair of everything before hand to get the max dye deposit, so usually dont use the powders before. If it werent for that, I'd just use the powders.



Yes my scalp and hair did feel clean. ..I was/am very happy.  I think that I'll be ready to take the henna plunge next week!   I'm really excited


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok im doing my first shikakai tulsi wash/dc today. I will prepoo first with hair trigger. I added more garlic infused with EVOO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2013)

Getting ready to do my CAT today.

Coffee under Nature's Ego Avocado DC'er
ACV with Hairveda
Tea Rinse with Fenugreek


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 7, 2013)

My hair is so happy today. Changed up the DC and did a reconstructor after the shikakai and followed that with AO RM. ACVd. Spritzed with the silk tea blend. Wow it feels both strong and soft. THe twist out is magnificent!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2013)

RavenSR

You only need a "pinch" of the Flowers in whatever mixture you are making *just a pinch*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2013)

Ladies I used this today for my Ayurvedic Rx.(Bramhi, Neem, Amala, Cassia) It has a lot of good ingredients. 

I steamed with it.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/152203044/avocado-deep-conditioner?ref=shop_home_active


And will also pull out KeraVada's Green Tea Hair Oil


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 7, 2013)

Last night I misted my hair with AVJ and applied coconut oil for an overnight HOT/prepoo.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks IDareT'sHair. I've been overdoing it with the herbs in my tea lately cuz I'm used to boiling the water to turn it into conditioner. I probably would have emptied a whole bag into my next tea rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2013)

RavenSR

Nooooo Ms. Lady!  Please don't do that.    Just a Pinch.

I still have those same little 10 bags from x2 years ago.  

I made several purchases from HermitCrab.  I wish that durn shipping was reasonable tho'

I also bought Calendua and some Hibiscus and a few other flowers from them.

I just use a pinch in my Blends when I want to use the Flowers.

I found this on Amazon, but wasn't sure, so I didn't get it. It just seems like Malva Leaves.

http://www.amazon.com/Malva-Leaves-...UTF8&qid=1378590984&sr=8-1&keywords=malva+tea


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 7, 2013)

Brewing a spritz blend of:
Amla
Ashwagandha
Bamboo
Bhringaraj
Burdock
Moringa
Nettle
Peppermint
And hibiscus because red is my favorite color and I'm growing increasingly in love with hibiscus 

Also I'm going to add saa to my acv that I use in my final rinse.   The rosemary was a fail we shall see about saa


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 7, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Ok im doing my first shikakai tulsi wash/dc today. I will prepoo first with hair trigger. I added more garlic infused with EVOO



I also used wheat germ oil on the hair shaft and ends. I let that sit for 20 minutes under a plastic cap then applied a mix of Shikakai powder, tulsi powder, Vatika oil and Tresemme Naturals.  I applied it relaxer style and smoothed down the shaft to the ends. I am sitting under cap and skully hat right now. 

Im excited to see how it feels when I rinse. I will use some DC after rinsing but not sure which one yet. 

DarkJoy
What type of protein is in the reconstructor you used after rinsing shikakai?  Its good to see you got such great results!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2013)

mshoneyfly

That Hair Paste sounds wonderful.  Please give us your review.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 7, 2013)

You said you have fine hair Nix08?

You might find the saa is the bomb.com. The feel is amazing. I keep two spritzes now. One with and one without saa. The saa one is after any wash,.incl cowashes midweek. The non saa is for daily moisturizing.

Just use the saa sparingly like a few sprinkles. It's a protein after all. I learned that real quick 

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## faithVA (Sep 7, 2013)

Did my tea rinse after my protein treatment. I massaged it through my hair to see if it smoothed my hair down like last week. I couldn't really tell. But it didn't make my hair feel tangled or hard so that is good. 

I will use up the rest of the box of green tea and then I will start on some of my other teas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2013)

faithVA

Glad you are trying to stick with it and be consistent.  The effects are often cumulative and just get better with time.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 7, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> faithVA
> 
> Glad you are trying to stick with it and be consistent.  The effects are often cumulative and just get better with time.



I think you told me that before. But thank you for telling me again. It will help me stick with it. I will pay attention to see if I see any changes over time.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 7, 2013)

Bumping. 

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm doing a pre-poo with HTN Follicle mist on scalp (contains AVJ) .


----------



## divachyk (Sep 7, 2013)

divachyk said:


> I steeped summa errythang yesterday -- oolong, *green*, marsh root, burdock, slippery elm, *peppermint*, *pure camomile*, moringa, *hibiscus*, *rose*. I make a gallon jug at a time. Added EOs: *lavender*, *rosemary *& *cedarwood*. The bolded are new ones added to my weekly mix. Hopefully, I like.



Soaked hair in ^^tea^^ under DCner


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 8, 2013)

Tomorrow I do my Cassia treatment with roobios s/p and peppermint tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2013)

Massaged in KeraVada's Green Tea Hair Oil.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 8, 2013)

DarkJoy, yes I am fine haired and I owe you thanks again because it was actually from you that I got the idea to put the SAA in with my ACV.  It was a winner  My hair felt extra 'slimy' after that final rinse


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey Ladies, 

The shikakai, tulsi dc gave me a gooood cleansing and lots of strength. I had just done a henna a few days earlier so my hair felt ultra strong and maybe a little hard. I wanted to get some protein in (keratin) so I rinsed and cowashed out with VO5 free me freesia and my hair was like butta.

My mix was kind of gritty but didnt wanna use too much water bc I wanted it kinda thick. But it all came out after 3 washes. 

I will be added this to my regimen. My hair and scalp is just as clean as when I use poo. 

Note:  when it rinsed over my body, it cleared my back acne and chronic heat rash. My skin is smooth and moist back there :clears throat:   Same with my face. Gonna try it as a facial next!!


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 8, 2013)

I know its kinda late in the year, but can I join?   I currently use/have in my possession:

henna or henna blend
neem oil
Teas:
horsetail
burdock
hibiscus
nettle
rosemary
licorice
rooibos
ginger
I use all herbs as a tea either as a rinse under a DC or as a final rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2013)

@Wenbev


:welcome3:

Sure. Please join us as we Knock Out these last few months left in 2013 

Glad to have you.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 8, 2013)

Wenbev

Come on in here and get your tea and Ayurveda on and poppin!!!


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm going to be doing single herb tea rinses over the next few months to see which ones are best for my hair. I think I have 34 different things to try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2013)

RavenSR said:


> I'm going to be doing single herb tea rinses over the next few months to see which ones are best for my hair. *I think I have 34 different things to try.*


 
RavenSR


......................


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Sep 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

I'm a PJ but a different kind than ya'll in U1B1 

You should see my closet . 

I'll post a list and pictures after I finish re-organizing and taking inventory. 

That's why I'm on a no-buy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2013)

RavenSR said:


> *I'm a PJ *but a different kind than ya'll in U1B1
> 
> *You should see my closet *.
> 
> ...


 
RavenSR

Hey, any PJ is a Friend of Mine.

_*boo on the no-buy*_


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Sep 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @RavenSR
> 
> Hey, any PJ is a Friend of Mine.
> 
> **boo on the no-buy**



IDareT'sHair

I am planning on making some exceptions


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2013)

RavenSR said:


> *I am planning on making some exceptions*


 
RavenSR

Good Girl. No-Buys are _so_ Over-rated.

I'm a proponent of "Less Buy"  Instead of "No-Buys"


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi Wenbev, I've been slipping on chlorella, glad to see you in here

I admire the self control that you guys have to try one tea by itself at a time faithVA and Ravens  I wish I could do that

I used my tea refresher spritz today...DarkJoy I was thinking wow my hair feels so silky...SAA in with my ACV is just too good


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Sep 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @RavenSR
> 
> Good Girl. No-Buys are _so_ Over-rated.
> 
> *I'm a proponent of "Less Buy"*  Instead of "No-Buys"



I'm trying to get rid of a bunch of stuff I don't need or want to make room for stuff I do need (or want). As soon as this stuff is gone, I'll buy *less* than I used to but at least I'll still be buying something. 

I'm supposed to be trying minimalism . It's not looking so good.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Sep 8, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Hi @Wenbev, I've been slipping on chlorella, glad to see you in here
> 
> I admire the self control that you guys have to try one tea by itself at a time @faithVA and @Ravens  I wish I could do that
> 
> I used my tea refresher spritz [email protected]DarkJoy I was thinking wow my hair feels so silky...SAA in with my ACV is just too good



Thanks Nix08

It's definitely going to be hard. I'm used to throwing whatever sounds good into the pot when I make my conditioners or lotions. One at a time is so foreign to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2013)

RavenSR 

Yeah, "Buy Less" is a good thing.  I was a miserable failure at N/B's.  

I just finally had to give up. _*afterall, who was i kidding...right?*_...

Less Buy's have been working a lot better for me.  

Less Torture too.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2013)

[USER said:
			
		

> Nix08;18947043[/USER]] Hi Wenbev, I've been slipping on chlorella, glad to see you in here
> 
> I admire the self control that you guys have to try one tea by itself at a time faithVA and Ravens  I wish I could do that
> 
> I used my tea refresher spritz today...DarkJoy I was thinking wow my hair feels so silky...SAA in with my ACV is just too good



It's not self control. It's called funny acting hair. Which means my hair hates about 80% of what I put on it. So I have to use things one at a time to see what it likes. I wouldn't mind having hair like others where I could use all kinds of stuff


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 8, 2013)

Glad your hair is good with the *** Nix08.  It's great stuff

faithVA is doing it right. A year ago I was cobbling it together 1 tea at a time too. Now I got my base ingredients that I know won't break my hair off. I add one newcomer at a time now to my base. That way if something goes wrong I know exactly what caused it.

Speaking of also got got multani mitti at the Indian store. It's a conditioning clay for skin and hair. Anyone else try it?

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2013)

@DarkJoy

I agree. A lot of times I'll do a x1 Tea Blend w/o anything else added to it. Like my Roobis or Fenugreek I've been steeping alone.

Oolong is another one I brew by itself and Black. 

Burdock Root I always add with Horsetail, Nettles or Sage. 

Or a combo with Saw Palmetto and/or Rosemary.

A lot of times I like to try them on their own, to see how they might play well with others.


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 8, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Hi Wenbev, I've been slipping on chlorella, glad to see you in here
> 
> I admire the self control that you guys have to try one tea by itself at a time faithVA and Ravens  I wish I could do that
> 
> I used my tea refresher spritz today...DarkJoy I was thinking wow my hair feels so silky...SAA in with my ACV is just too good



Hi Nix08 slipping on your chlorella!?   Excited to be here!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 8, 2013)

DarkJoy
No but butters-n-bars has some good info on it. Sounds like it would be good for me as a skin cleanser and masque


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 9, 2013)

Used my Black Ceylon, Red Rooibus, Marshmallow Root and Horsetail mix again tonight .


----------



## lovelycurls (Sep 9, 2013)

Mixed horsetail, nettle leaf, rose petals in rhausoul mud wash.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 9, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> I love the deep red tint Rooibos tea gives my hair. Looking forward to rinsing again on Saturday morning. 2 black tea bags, 2 Rooibos and a couple of peppermint just for fun.


Jobwright, I must be doing something wrong because Rooibos doesn't tint my hair. :scratchch 



DarkJoy said:


> Glad your hair is good with the *** @Nix08. It's great stuff
> 
> @faithVA is doing it right. A year ago I was cobbling it together 1 tea at a time too. Now I got my base ingredients that I know won't break my hair off. I add one newcomer at a time now to my base. That way if something goes wrong I know exactly what caused it.
> 
> ...


 
DarkJoy, likewise. Now that I have my base, I experiment from there.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm putting together an Ayurveda based regi, I'm excited


----------



## naturalagain2 (Sep 9, 2013)

^^ I would love to see what it is!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 9, 2013)

Maybe it's not that exciting looking written down but here is the plan:

Sunday - DC (including fenugreek paste) - moisture or protein conditioner as needed
Monday - Oil my scalp (with almond oil mainly) and steam (without washing)
Tuesday - Mustard oil on scalp then cowash it out
Wednesday - Tea refresher spritz - moisturize and seal
Thursday - Tea refresher spritz - moisturize and seal
Friday - 
Week 1 - Henna prep, heavily oil hair and henna overnight (maybe) or steam it in that night or for several hours on the saturday
Week 2 - Ayurveda paste wash (shikakai, amla, bhringaraj, and whatever you guys introduce and tempt me to buy).
Saturday - Steamed DC (moisture or protein as needed)  

Each DC and cowash will include various teas and ayurveda herbs and I plan to add sesame oil in the fenugreek mix instead of coconut because sesame is prominent in ayurveda and I don't like coconut oil on my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2013)

Massaged in: KeraVada's Green Tea Hair Oil


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 9, 2013)

ETA to the above regi...I think I will henna once a month and do an ayurvedic wash the other 3 weeks. 

Why is hibuscus powder so hard to find. .. any store that looks like it would carry Indian spices I pop in and so far I've had no luck

Oh wait a minute on Thursday I have to work out of another branch which is somewhat closer to little india  oh boy I better compile a shopping list from now


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Sep 9, 2013)

Should I tea rinse on the days I co-wash? I co-wash between 3-5 times a week depending on where I'm working (I'm a painter and some of those apartments have smells that _linger_). I only DC on saturday.

I'm thinking about doing a mudwash with bentonite and rhassoul clay every other week. Any suggestions for a low porosity hair mix?


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 9, 2013)

You know you got it bad when you're happy to work at a place near your ayurvedics!  Nix08

If you havent already, try looking for the sanksrit names of herbs at the Indian Markets. Sometimes stuff aint in English.

Hibiscus powder is Jaswand, Jaswandi or Sorrel.

I try to get translations in either direction (eng-sans or sans-eng) on my phone before entering a market just in case... it's come in handy a couple times.

Dont forget to try Tulsi (Holy Basil) it's the bomb.com. A little strong for my scalp at times but it really deep cleans. Not trying to PJ you, but... you know...


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 9, 2013)

RavenSR you can absolutely rinse on days you cowash. .. you can use the same teas or mix it up for variety and fun 

Now Ms. DarkJoy... you are not trying to pj me huh  you know full well whenever you mention something I'm like am addict hunting it down 
I really appreciate the name for hibiscus. .. they look at me like I'm crazy when I ask for it  The lady today shoo'ed me saying 'Look. You find." 
I'm going to search for both of those and anything else you or anyone else suggests by Thursday


ETA: After my dry steam (steam session without washing before or after) I spritzed with my refresher blend, moisturized and sealed.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 9, 2013)

Sowwy not sowwy @Nix08   A PJ can't PJ in solitude! What's the fun in that?! Speaking of, gotta try that hibiscus myself.

I got the same treatment from the Indian store managers too! Then someone in this thread hipped me to the sanskrit thing. Can't credit her, cuz I dont recall who it was. 

SN: I almost just wanna ayurvedic wash my hair just for the fun of it right now . Too lazy to brew teas tho. Gotta get back into brewing a quart's-worth for these sudden compulsions. 

ETA: I remember! It was HanaKuroi who gave that lovely Sanskrit advice. Thanks Hana!


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 9, 2013)

Got some coconut milk powder at the airport. Cant wait to try it. Will get to it sometime this week maybe. We're you ladies diluting it with water and then adding it before your DC?

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 10, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Got some coconut milk powder at the airport. Cant wait to try it. Will get to it sometime this week maybe. We're you ladies diluting it with water and then adding it before your DC?
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



Saludable84
I added the milk to my tea rinse until I got the powder. Now I mix the straight powder into my ayurvedic and DIY DCs


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 10, 2013)

Pre-pooing overnight with hair trigger in the scalp and grapeseed oil on the length. Will rinse with leftover tea blend of black tea, hibiscus, nettle and horsetail from Friday's henna treat. 
Have some neem oil, trying to figure out how to use it, very strong smelling.


----------



## Lita (Sep 10, 2013)

Moisturized with Blue Roze coco leave-in & KeraVeda Brahmi oil on scalp..Sealed with Lace Naturals more moisture cream...

*Blue Roze-Coco leave-in,so nice & silky..Contains Amla/Brahmi & coconut milk...Thin milky lotion,in a spray bottle,I took the top off & poured it in my hand.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 10, 2013)

Saludable84 I do like mshoneyfly and add the powder/milk to my rinses

DarkJoy so far on my list:
Neem
Tulsi
Reetha
Brahmi
Til (sesame)
Baheda
Piyaz (onion)
Kuari (Aloe Vera)
Triphala

I don't remember what most of these are for but I got them off of some website
I am so excited and if I don't get lucky thursday I have another chance as next week I'm doing a Habitant for Humanity Build in an town that has a high indian population so I must be able to get lucky there too  And now I have the tip of using the sanskrit

OH and it's a sign...I was in the grocery store this morning and there was an entire section FULL of dabur products..amla oil, vatika etc.  Their products are full of mineral oil and such so I didn't touch them BUT I was intrigued


----------



## divachyk (Sep 10, 2013)

What's a good intro moisturizing, ayurvedic item? I've been on "team too much" before and just want to take it slow.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 10, 2013)

divachyk, I find bhringaraj and hibiscus to be very moisturizing....see what the other ladies say though


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2013)

RavenSR

I do a Tea Rinse x2 per week with my Regular Cowash Regimen.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 10, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> divachyk, I find bhringaraj and hibiscus to be very moisturizing....see what the other ladies say though




Nix08, has the bhringraj/maka helped you reduce shedding?  It's suppose to be great for hair fall/shedding.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 10, 2013)

MileHighDiva From my very first use of tea's (that first blend had hibiscus, marshmallow root, probably green and I'm not sure what else), my hair fall has drastically reduced.  Bhringaraj alone hasn't reduced my shedding (as I brought it into the mix well after others) but I do find that it has increased the moisturizing effect of my tea blend.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 10, 2013)

MileHighDiva, non-ayurvedic wise, nettle tea was the first tea I rinsed with. I had almost zero fall after that, which is why it's in my everything. Shikakai seems to be good for this too. Not as good a the nettle (for me) tho.

Nix08, I secretly use the Dabur Jasmine Oil. Yes, it has mineral oil. I use it as a pre-poo tho for an hour a cpl times a week and it works really nice when combined with the V05 cowash. I mean, why not? I wash it out pretty quick. ANd hell, I already use grease, a big fat LHCF nono. But my hurr says diff. This past 2 months, I have not protective styled and my hair is retaining and healthy almost better than it was in crochets for 3 months! 

 There is NO jasmine in that oil btw  But I think my hair likes the cottonseed and soybean in it. I might just mixtress that myself and use my own jasmine oil to scent.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 10, 2013)

Just bought this cute little number off ebay. I kept breaking tea balls or destroying them in the garbage disposal . This should solve that. Also FINALLY ordered 2oz of bamboo since my hair, nails, and skin loved it both on the hair and internally.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2013)

Massaged in Fenugreek Oil from KeraVada


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 10, 2013)

Tea rinse tonight with Peppermint tea.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 10, 2013)

Tea/coffee rinsed during my cowash and a final leave in rinse of SAA and ACV.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 10, 2013)

DarkJoy 
What is it??

Rozlewis
Did you wash and DC first or just tea rinse on dry hair?


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 10, 2013)

mshoneyfly, I cowashed tonight and applied tea as my final rinse. I did not rinse the tea out. During the week when I cowash I don't DC. However, on the weekends I will do a DC and apply tea as the final rinse.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 10, 2013)

@mshoneyfly it's a tea brewer thinggie for loose leaf. Matter of fact it arrived just after that last post. Ordered last week. Tea in a removable basket on top, pour hot water over. If youre drinking you can drink from the thermos. I'll use for long brews and dilute in the spritzer.

Look, just brewed rose petals to drink.  





____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 10, 2013)

DarkJoy, where's the link to the tea brewing thingy?


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 10, 2013)

LOL MileHighDiva

I need to get some finesse at removing the straining basket (it comes with 2-one fine mesh, one coarse mesh). Had to scoop some petals out from my tea. 

Insulated Glass Tea Thermos (9oz)

Might need another for long garlic/ginger water infusions


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 11, 2013)

I just took my henna mix out of the freezer to defrost, so I can do my second henna treatment,


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2013)

Will use Nature's Ego Avocado Deep Conditioner contain: Cassia, Neem, Amala, Bramhi


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 11, 2013)

I need to devise a cleansing brew for when the oil becomes too much. 

I think mustard oil may be irritating to my scalp but the above refresher brew instantly makes it feel better.  So I'll keep using the mustard oil until I can confirm that it's no good and keep the above brew consistent


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 11, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> I need to devise a cleansing brew for when the oil becomes too much.
> 
> I think mustard oil may be irritating to my scalp but the above refresher brew instantly makes it feel better.  So I'll keep using the mustard oil until I can confirm that it's no good and keep the above brew consistent



It might be the erucic  acid that is prevalent in mustard seed that is irritating your scalp. Do you blend the mustard oil or use it straight?

edited for spelling


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 11, 2013)

Finally rinsed out my prepoo last night.  Added a marine mud treatment to the prepoo for an extra couple of hours, cowashed it out and did a final rinse with the leftover tea mix from my henna on Friday.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 11, 2013)

Tried the coconut milk powder in my coffee rinse. Made my hair a little hard. Have conditioner in now so we will see how this goes.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## faithVA (Sep 11, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Just bought this cute little number off ebay. I kept breaking tea balls or destroying them in the garbage disposal . This should solve that. Also FINALLY ordered 2oz of bamboo since my hair, nails, and skin loved it both on the hair and internally.



I like that. I think I'm going to look for something similar around town


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 11, 2013)

I have been reading where people are saying coffee and tea make their hair hard. It always feels hard for me immediately when I pour it on. But when I put my DC on top, it is immediately super slippy. I thought that was what was supposed to happen...no?  I tea rinse weekly with black and rooibos and peppermint tea. I love the color and it seems to help with shedding. I always have some, but not massive amounts. So, what's normal?


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 11, 2013)

It never occured to me to blend it @Wenbev you may be on to something I'll try mixing it with sesame or almond oil

Saludable84, it's amazing how things work differently on different people. I wait until I'm several weeks post to start using coconut milk/powder as it really softens my ng. Whereas coconut oil is no good for my hair and I've recently discovered that it's also no good for my skin....it's lovely for oil pulling though (that's the ayurvedic tie in)


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm really loving this tea brew thinggie. Filled the basket with oolong and schlepped it to work. Will order another for my hair. There is also a 13oz steel model but I like the 9oz pretty glass. 

On a rinsing note, midweek cowashing tonight, followed by a rooibos & oolong only rinse under the SM Strengthening DC. Then silk tea spritz for my leave in and seal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2013)

Doing a CAT 
Coffee (Columbian under Marie Dean's Coffee & Kokum DC'er)
ACV Rinse (MOP Burdock Root Crème Rinse)
Tea (with my Leave-In & a dab of Oil)

I did a Pre-Rx with Nature's Ego Avocado DC'er  which has: Neem, Bramhi, Cassia, Amala


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 11, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> I have been reading where people are saying coffee and tea make their hair hard. It always feels hard for me immediately when I pour it on. But when I put my DC on top, it is immediately super slippy. I thought that was what was supposed to happen...no?  I tea rinse weekly with black and rooibos and peppermint tea. I love the color and it seems to help with shedding. I always have some, but not massive amounts. So, what's normal?



It normally doesnt make my hair hard but the coconut milk powder was the only difference that would have made it hard. Im not mad though. 



Nix08 said:


> It never occured to me to blend it @Wenbev you may be on to something I'll try mixing it with sesame or almond oil
> 
> Saludable84, it's amazing how things work differently on different people. I wait until I'm several weeks post to start using coconut milk/powder as it really softens my ng. Whereas coconut oil is no good for my hair and I've recently discovered that it's also no good for my skin....it's lovely for oil pulling though (that's the ayurvedic tie in)



Im 2.5 months post, so I think I qualify  My hair still came out nice and soft after I deep conditioned but I wasn't expecting the hardness. My hair hates coconut oil too. IDK, coconut is any iffy fruit with me. My body loves coconut water and rice and peas, but when it comes to topical uses, its a no win most of the time. I think if I try coconut milk and not the powder, that may make a difference.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 11, 2013)

I don't think I will henna this weekend I haven't made it to little india yet and I've already overwhelmed myself with purchases

I thought let me go back to the local place where I first got the henna with my new list and see what is available locally. ...Soooooo......

I got:
Neem oil
Cinnamon oil
Bentonite clay powder
Hibiscus powder
Rose powder
More shikakai
More henna
More amla
Tulsi powder and leaves
Aritha
Triphala
Coconut milk
I've got some research to do


Eta: Saludable84 I'm curious to see if the milk is better for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2013)

@Nix08 

I still haven't tried my Coconut Water I bought recently. I got to remember to pull it out.

I'll use it a few times in lieu of Coffee as a Rinse and Slap my DC'er on top of the Coconut Water Rinse. Which will still give me a *C-A-T*

*C*oconut Water
*A*CV
*T*ea


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 11, 2013)

IDareT'sHair....I forgot about the Coconut water experiment!   I'm looking forward to seeing how that turns out. ... you know I've shopped to much when I don't immediately add a product to my list


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 11, 2013)

Glad you found the hibiscus Nix08 and...uh... A few other things 

Can't wait to hear the coconut water review IDareT'sHair.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 11, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> I don't think I will henna this weekend I haven't made it to little india yet and I've already overwhelmed myself with purchases
> 
> I thought let me go back to the local place where I first got the henna with my new list and see what is available locally. ...Soooooo......
> 
> ...




How do you plan to use the neem oil?  I have some as well, thinking prepoo bc it is not a very pleasant smell.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 11, 2013)

Nix08,

I use Silk Dream Razzberry Coconut Affair and that has coconut milk. It works excellent. But i have no shame in still trying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2013)

Nix08 DarkJoy

I'm sure it will be nice.  

Naturelle Grow has a Coconut Water DC'er and several of the other Natural/Handmades have added or are adding Coconut Water to their products.

I have 32oz's.  Each Container is 16oz.  I got it in the Organic Section of the Grocery.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 11, 2013)

That shikakai tulsi paste with keratin cowash is still doing the job. My protein moisture balance is on point!!  I ordered more shikakai, hibiscus powder, parachute coconut oil and some honey powder :lick

I straightened my roots with the instyler today and wore it down.  I enjoyed my hair today 

Nix08
Be sure to let us know about the triphala (sp?)


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 12, 2013)

V05 cowashed but the grease wasnt coming out. So grabbed some rhassoul clay and mixed it in the V05. Boom! Out comes the grease, the curls start clumpin and poppin! Followed that with rooibos and oolong plus sunflower oil rinse and put the SM DCer on for 30min. Rinsed that. Then used the rest of the tea plus ACV. Man, ya'll I got me some poppin curls and hang time! Sealed it and about to twist it up for the night.

Ooo and ng! Grey roots were poppin too  about time to indigo. Glad they are there so soon. Means she's growin! *happy dance!*


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 12, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> I don't think I will henna this weekend I haven't made it to little india yet and I've already overwhelmed myself with purchases
> 
> I thought let me go back to the local place where I first got the henna with my new list and see what is available locally. ...Soooooo......
> 
> ...



Nix08, nice haul!  I'm jelly that you were able to find hibiscus powder on the ground.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks like I wont be working tomorrow, so I guess I'll indigo. Will let the dye release tonight.

Going to do a very diluted clarify/chelate w/AO swimmers shampoo. Henna for 4 hrs and will mix the paste with garlic water (no ginger for that long--yeoowch!) tomorrow morning, then indigo for 1. Tea & Oil rinse + Dabur Egg Protein Mask under heat cap for 15 followed by AO Rose Mosqueta, then tea ACV. 

Will also brew fresh batches of silk and plain tea spritzes of oolong, nettle, burdock with oils of argan, baobab, grapeseed and sunflower. If my bamboo tea arrives in the mail, I'll add that too.

Busy Friday !


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 12, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Maybe it's not that exciting looking written down but here is the plan:
> 
> Sunday - DC (including fenugreek paste (adding cinnamon oil)) - moisture or protein conditioner as needed
> Monday - Oil my scalp (with almond oil mainly) and steam (without washing)
> ...


 
If I did this right I've made amendments in pink

Surprisingly I got the hibiscus powder at the health store...it's sold as a powder you would add water to for a nice drink.

I didn't even go to little india I am quite happy with my stash right now I just want to play in my hair, although I only have time to moisturize and seal tonight Maybe I could oil my scalp with cinnamon oil (mixed with almond or sesame of course).

ETA: Guess I didn't do it right as nothing is in pink


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 12, 2013)

Massaged in: Fenugreek Oil for my Ayurvedic "fix"


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 12, 2013)

I mixed the henna 
I figured I would keep it simple. ..I used 1 pack of nupur henna with a half cup of hibiscus tea (the petals brewed for about 45 minutes), with more warm water for consistency along with grapeseed oil.   I have a stash of fallen hair that I will put the henna on in the morning.  
So long as there isn't any drastic results I will apply the henna tomorrow evening.
If I can get my act together tonight or in the morning I will brew a batch of my dc blend of tea.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey ladies!  I'm still in the challenge and you will hear more from me for the last part of the year.  Currently in Twists and when they come out, I want to give my hair some TLC!  Catching up on this thread so I can get some ideas.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 13, 2013)

Brewing a batch of:
rooibos, rosehip and catnip to dampen my hair before I apply the henna.

Plus a DC/Rinse blend of 'several'  teas

Oh and I also put the henna on some collected hair and put it in a ziplock bag to take to work with me..don't judge me  I may wash it out after a couple hours as I don't plan on leaving the henna in for very long....I'm not sure how much colour I'm looking for


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2013)

jprayze

Welcome back Sis.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 13, 2013)

So I recently rinsed out the henna from the shed hairs that I brought to work with me in a ziplock back And took a look at it in the sun....its pretty I'm getting excited for tonight...I hope I get the time to do it.


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 13, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> So I recently rinsed out the henna from the shed hairs that I brought to work with me in a ziplock back And took a look at it in the sun....its pretty I'm getting excited for tonight...I hope I get the time to do it.



LOL at taking them to work.  If you don't do it tonight, wrap it up and put in the freezer.  The will loose its potency if left out too long.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 13, 2013)

Ya'll I was hair-dicated  this morning! Doing the 2-step indigo today and didnt want to be at it til 8pm tonight--I wanna go to the movies!No time to chelate last night so this morning, I:
-get the kid up and going for school
- wash my hair full strength (couldnt find the cup to dilute!!)
-got DD fed, dressed and out the door
-almost forgot the dog and let him out and fed him, then BACK out with the kid

ALL WITHOUT A COFFEE FIX.  Shoot, got her to school, made a bee-line to Starbucks (ahhhh--finally!), Got home, slapped the henna on, all before 8:30. WHew!

And I STINK! That garlic water was marinating all night so that with the henna smell is.... ew. Oh well. A nice growth spurt from it is my hope. Never left garlic on for 4hrs before. Usually it's just 30min max.

@Nix08, Glad you're going for it! Color intensity softens over a few days and probably wont be noticeable unless your hair is backlit by the sun after ~4 days?  And chiiille, I mixed henna and watched the dye release all at my desk at work   so dont be shame about bringing your sample to work! 

Welcome back @jprayze!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> *And chiiille, I mixed henna and watched the dye release all at my desk at work   so dont be shame about bringing your sample to work*!


 
@DarkJoy Imma Really Need Ya'll to Quit!



Nix08 said:


> *Oh and I also put the henna on some collected hair and put it in a ziplock bag to take to work with me..don't judge me*


 


Nix08 said:


> *So I recently rinsed out the henna from the shed hairs that I brought to work with me in a ziplock back And took a look at it in the sun....its pretty*


 
@Nix08 Ya'll Really Need to STOP!  Ya'll Ayurvedic Tea-Heads are Serious.

What In the World?????


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 13, 2013)

That was sooo easy Here I thought it was going to be a crazy process. I used only about half of my mix so I stuck the rest in my freezer - that's ok right?

I made the consistency like cake batter and dampened my strands with the tea mix upthread, used gloved and applied it all in under 15 minutes. I've put 2 plastic caps over my head and will likely leave it on for 2-3 hours. I am nervous about the colour still 

@DarkJoy you are always giving people ideas, I'm ashamed that I didn't think to bring the henna with me to work and watch it process too

@Wenbev thanks for the tip - so I should be able to freeze the left overs right? Because I'll have to add more water to it when it defrosts will that weaken or change it?


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 13, 2013)

IDareT'sHair you've created monsters with this thread...so the blame is all on you


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2013)

Girl....

I was 'Lurking' at Work today and was Like: _"I know them little Tea-Head Ninja's ain't mixing up no Henna in the Break Room"_

Baggies of Henna'ed Hair Running out checking the Color in Sunlight.

Ya'll got some real Issues.

Yes, it should be good in the Freezer for awhile. 

And your Color will deepen/darken about 72 hours after application.

Nix08 DarkJoy


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 13, 2013)

@IDareT'sHair should I be embarrassed that I was so excited that I actually showed my ziplock bag of hair (with brown henna on it) to my coworker HE actually checked out the colour of the rinsed hair and agreed that it was nice....but the other coworker said what the heck is that a "Tribble"  I have no shame once I get excited


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 13, 2013)

Wenbev[/URL] thanks for the tip - so I should be able to freeze the left overs right? Because I'll have to add more water to it when it defrosts will that weaken or change it?[/QUOTE]

Nix08 you wouldn't need to add anything while it defrosts.  I'll usually defrost it in a container of warm water to thaw faster and so it wouldnt be cold on my head. brrr.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2013)

@Nix08

No, Ms. Nix 

You have nothing to be embarrassed about. *i know this is serious bizness* 

I am getting excited about your Final Color.

Don't forget to Moisturize, Moisturize, Moisturize. And then Moisturize some more.

Everything should be good.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 13, 2013)

You know, @IDareT'sHair, I was tryin' to leave you alone but you DID start this thread  Tea Head-ism is on you...and you've started to bring out he natural product PJ in me too! 

Shame on you @Nix08! Next time, bring the powder to work and mix it there. Don't wait til break time.   Glad you found the application process easy. That consistency sounds like it wont be too rough rinsing. I think some folks make it like spakle, talmbout it clogs their drains and takes 4 rinses... huh?   for the tribble reference! I'm a trekkie. And what they said on defrosting. It's good to go once at room temp.

Just finished my indigo process and sitting with the protein on now. My hair is blackity black. BLACK now. Finally! Took 4 applications... roots are covered too.


----------



## kxlot79 (Sep 13, 2013)

Why would you add more water to it when it defrosts? I've never had to do or heard of that. 



Nix08 said:


> ... Because I'll have to add more water to it when it defrosts will that weaken or change it?


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 13, 2013)

Look I can one up all of yall henna head.  I went to WORK with henna IN my head!  It was a casual friday tho.  Everyone kept giving me compliments on my beanie.  But I've never done it since then.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 13, 2013)

Way to support the madness IDareT'sHair

Wenbev thanks for that tip...I wouldn't have thought of that

Ok well off to run some errands in the street with henna in my head under a cap...I feel like an ole pro


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 13, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> Look I can one up all of yall henna head. I went to WORK with henna IN my head! It was a casual friday tho. Everyone kept giving me compliments on my beanie.  But I've never done it since then.


 
No you didn't   Clearly I'm in good company around here


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 13, 2013)

I think some folks make it like spakle, talmbout it clogs their drains and takes 4 rinses... huh?   for the tribble reference! I'm a trekkie. And what they said on defrosting. It's good to go once at room temp.
[/QUOTE]

Henna clogging drains?  That's just cray-cray.
I'll tell you what clogs some drains...bentonite clay if you put it on too thick!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 13, 2013)

kxlot79 said:


> Why would you add more water to it when it defrosts? I've never had to do or heard of that.


 
This was my first time...I know not to now


----------



## kxlot79 (Sep 13, 2013)

Omg! Spackle! Lol! I agree. People complaining about rinse time must have some really thick goop. Brownie batter is about the thickest consistency my henna ever gets.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 13, 2013)

DarkJoy you're too funny I watched a few video's came near to my data limit for the month and concluded that I'm not working with no spakle


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 13, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> Look I can one up all of yall henna head.  I went to WORK with henna IN my head!  It was a casual friday tho.  Everyone kept giving me compliments on my beanie.  But I've never done it since then.


Heeeeheeeeeeeee!!!
  

You win Wenbev!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2013)

@DarkJoy @Wenbev @Nix08 I agree. No Drain Clogs. But mine is very finely sifted. 

Those clogged drains might be with folks that said they also had: Grit, Rocks, Stems, Dirt, Stones mixed in with their Henna. *yes, folks have said that*

The same ones that hafta' Rinse & Rinse and have Red Fangas & Towels and all kinds of Mess 3 weeks afterwards.


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 13, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DarkJoy @Wenbev @Nix08 I agree. No Drain Clogs. But mine is very finely sifted.
> 
> Those clogged drains might be with folks that said they also had: Grit, Rocks, Stems, Dirt, Stones mixed in with their Henna. *yes, folks have said that*
> 
> The same ones that hafta' Rinse & Rinse and have Red Fangas & Towels and all kinds of Mess 3 weeks afterwards.



 fo real


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 13, 2013)

Get body art quality people!! no sticks, no stones, no seeds


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 13, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DarkJoy @Wenbev @Nix08 I agree. No Drain Clogs. But mine is very finely sifted.
> 
> Those clogged drains might be with folks that said they also had: Grit, Rocks, Stems, Dirt, Stones mixed in with their Henna. *yes, folks have said that*
> 
> The same ones that hafta' Rinse & Rinse and have Red Fangas & Towels and all kinds of Mess 3 weeks afterwards.


....did she really just say "red fangas?"

  !!!!!!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Sep 13, 2013)

I have been cryin real tears ya'll. 


I think about Darkjoy every  single time I mix my henna. I cannot imagine mixing henna at work. Did you wait until you got home to apply the henna? 


I can't remember. 


Sticks, stones and seeds in henna don't ave nothing on ladies making mud wash from the clay/dirt in their yard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> *don't ave nothing on ladies making mud wash from the clay/dirt in their yard.*


 
.............


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2013)

@DarkJoy

Gurl...You know Folks be postin': "And I was scratching my head and my nails were red" Or.....when I washed 2 weeks later, the water was still red."


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 13, 2013)

Doing my henna treatment tonight. It's henna, acv, cinnamon, clove, olive oil, tea tree, and water for texture. My hubby applies it for me and I leave it in overnight. Something about the mix is soothing because I always sleep like a baby. I love struggle spa night. :-D

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 14, 2013)

Ok ladies soooo...you guys are the greatest  I got nervous about the colour so only left it for 2 hours  It rinsed out rather easily.  Under the light it has a beautiful colour, I'll try and get a pic in the sunlight.  I found a grey hair (don't know how it got in my head) and it is a nice copper colour.  

I'm very happy about this and will certainly be a henna head going forward.  

OH and I swear my hair is swollen, it just 
seems like more hair but for my fine strands I'm very very happy about that.  

I also didn't find it very drying...I did a couple lathers of Millcreek aloe vera conditioner then my usual tea/coffee /oil rinse and AOHSR.  My hair felt and still feels very silky and nice even before my final rinse of SAA and ACV.

I'm a henna head for life


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2013)

Nix08

Nice!  Glad it went well! 

Next time you can leave it on a little longer.  Remember next time it deepens in Color 48-72 hours after application.

Welcome to the wonderful world of Henna!  Henna-Head


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2013)

Will Do a CAT this morning. 

*C*offee under DC'er, *A*CV Hairveda's Phinising Rinse, *T*ea Black with my Leave-In.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 14, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, thanks  I will be more brave next time and leave it on for about 3 hours.  I'm curious what it will look like in the next couple days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2013)

Nix08

Yes, it is unnerving the 1st time, because you think you might end up with Clown Red or something, but it seems to turn out quite nicely.

Did you wrap in Saran Wrap?  That keeps things nice and moist, locks heat in and helps with color and any possible 'drips'.  

For me, as with Tea Rinsing, the Benefits are Cumulative and get better with time.

Enjoy!  And thank you for being willing to 'experiment' with a lot of things and to share those with us.

I still haven't gotten around to trying a 'Beer Rinse' someone was suppose to try that for the Barley and Hops properties. 

I think maybe divachyk tried that one.


----------



## felic1 (Sep 14, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Ya'll I was hair-dicated  this morning! Doing the 2-step indigo today and didnt want to be at it til 8pm tonight--I wanna go to the movies!No time to chelate last night so this morning, I:
> -get the kid up and going for school
> - wash my hair full strength (couldnt find the cup to dilute!!)
> -got DD fed, dressed and out the door
> ...


 

HelloDarkJoy!  What is your brew recipe for this garlic water? You always have something interesting going!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2013)

felic1

Girl, Where you been? 

When's the last time you been Snap'n?    And what did you get?

You know you & that Snap mess always cracks me up.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 14, 2013)

Welcome to the henna-fold Nix08! Sooo happy your hair is REALLY taking without a hitch to the Ayurvedics. WOohoo!

Nice to see you round these parts again felic1! Oh that garlic water = 2-3 cloves smashed garlic. Maybe 2 cups distilled water. Simmer on LOW until half the water is gone (I likes it concentrated   ) Refrigerate (with the garlic still in it) until ready to use. Sometimes I add smashed fresh ginger too. That's all.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 14, 2013)

Yes DarkJoy I'm very happy that these ayurvedics are working so well  They are effective and sooo much fun

IDareT'sHair 'clown red' is EXACTLY what I was afraid off, exactly...but I'm loving this....it's the kind of thing where I envision walking on a sunny day with my hair blowing in the wind and and hits of colour just gleaming off my head


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> *it's the kind of thing where I envision walking on a sunny day with my hair blowing in the wind and and hits of colour just gleaming off my head *


 
Nix08

Chile.....I see that in Your Future (For Real)


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 14, 2013)

Applied Hairveda's Phinishing rinse, Coffee, and a tea rinse.


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 14, 2013)

Nix08 happy to hear about your positive experience  yeah to the new henna-head!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2013)

All that talk of Henna made me pull mine out the Freezer.  I may apply one day next week.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 14, 2013)

So, it's time to do my two-step henna/indigo treatment. I'll be mixing in amla and bhingrag powder. Along with Mahabhringraj oil and hibiscus/fennel tea.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 14, 2013)

My henna mix is waiting for me at home. I put in hibiscus powder   will add conditioner, oils, avg and honey powder.  Maybe clove powder for scent


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 14, 2013)

Sitting with Keravada Amla Brahmi soaking in all day.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 14, 2013)

Saludable84, my hair loves coconut oil but can do without coconut milk. Re: coconut water. I'm just not there yet. It's too delicious for me to turn it into a hair rinse.

Wenbev Nix08, you ladies are funny with the henna at work experience.

IDareT'sHair,  my beer is still sitting in the pantry. A few days ago dh found it and said, what is this for. I totally forgot about it.  It was at that point I remembered the experiment I was set to try but never did. I will definitely remember this relaxer stretch period.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 14, 2013)

Aggie said:


> I don't think I have updated yet but I did my beer rinse finally! I have to admit the smell takes some getting used to but the benefits are awesome. My hair swelled into a nice thick shiny puff. I loved it a lot so needless to say, it's still a keeper. I simply put in a little more conditioner with it and rinse with not very cold, but cool water. Smell was great again.



Aggie, would you say it acted as a protein seeing how the hair felt swollen?



APrayer4Hair said:


> Aight so I tried that beer rinse last night. Here's what I did:
> 
> -CW with Giovanni SAS
> -poured flat room temp beer over hair
> ...



Here are a couple of beer posts -- Aggie APrayer4Hair, any suggestions or tips for us that may try beer rinsing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2013)

divachyk

Thank you Ms. Lady! 

And thank you for posting those other posts too.  *appreciate that*

Interesting.  They say the Barley & Hopps are suppose to be quite beneficial to the hair.  

I may try it this Fall/Winter when I'm stuck in the house with a bunch of Snow.

Maybe under a DC'er.  I did hear it has strengthening properties.  So, it may mimic Protein a little.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 14, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk
> 
> Thank you Ms. Lady!
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair, you're welcome.  I may try it on a long weekend in the event my hair be like, _no boo-boo that wasn't the business_.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 15, 2013)

Was thinking I was gonna be outta the loop here as on a whim I decided to crochet braid.

Then I thought, why not continue to tea rinse over the braids and extensions? I will be spraying with non-silk spray and sealing as needed, usually every 2 days. 1x - 2x a week will cowash then tea rinse with Rooibos being the main ingredient. LOVE the cinamonny spicey smell. It lingers for a day or 2.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 15, 2013)

Maybe when these are out in 2-3 weeks, I'll be brave and try the Great Beer Experiment.  Never know what my hair likes. She has odd tastes.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 15, 2013)

divachyk

Coconut is just so funny. The oil my hair doesn't like. The milk was iffy. I wound up washing the next day, it was just too stiff. The cream is good, but I never feel like it completely penetrates. I think my body enjoys the water internally, so I can't see myself using the precious water for my hair either and there really aren't any cheap brands out there. 

Thats why I find it so funny my hair like the SD RCA, because it has coconut milk. Meanwhile, her hair milk was a hot mess on my hair. Like a HA-stiff-M. I gave up on coconut. Probably will just stick with that


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 15, 2013)

Will probably do a henna with my protein treatment soon. Then again, waiting if I should wait to do that. The next few weeks are going to be overload on my regimen and hair. 

Do you ladies think if I just use fenugreek seasoning (the ground one, I think I can just grind the seeds myself in my spice grinder) is that good for a rinse? I don't want to do the paste again, and though I hated the volume it will help me stretch  Like I just run my fingers through every strand.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 15, 2013)

Saludable84, I originally was gonna type it's pricey but gave thought to the amount of money I spend on other stuff and deleted that sentence.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2013)

Massaged in some: KeraVada Fenugreek Hair Oil in Warm Vanilla


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 15, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Saludable84, I originally was gonna type it's pricey but gave thought to the amount of money I spend on other stuff and deleted that sentence.




Your right, but not all coconut water is created equally. Thats my story and Im sticking to it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2013)

divachyk Saludable84 

I paid $4.00 for x2 16 oz Cartons.  VitaCoco Pure Coconut Water.  

Not sure how 'equal' it is in the Realm of Coconut Waters out there on the Market, but I do plan to try it under a few DC'ers when I finish up my opened Columbian Coffee.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 15, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk Saludable84
> 
> I paid $4.00 for x2 16 oz Cartons.  VitaCoco Pure Coconut Water.
> 
> Not sure how 'equal' it is in the Realm of Coconut Waters out there on the Market, but I do plan to try it under a few DC'ers when I finish up my opened Columbian Coffee.



Usually coconut water is from the Pacific Coast. Its good, don't get me wrong, but my DH is from Dominican Republic and we recently went to Jamaica and the coconut water from both countries taste slightly different then the ones I always buy from the store. They don't taste as minerally and sometimes chalky as the ones you buy in the store. Maybe thats just me, but Ive spoken to some fellow islanders and they agree  

Prior to this, I wondered how a coconut water rinse after poo would treat my hair. It doesnt sound like it could hurt, but in this house, if I leave it out, the hubby will drink and I won't find out until wash day


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2013)

Saludable84

My plan is to use it instead of Coffee.  Pour it on & apply my DC'er on top.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 15, 2013)

soludable84

You can prob use the seasoning. It sounds like you want a tea instead of a paste so just steep it like you would a tea, strain and rinse. As long as it doesnt have anything else added. 

I tried drinking coconut water but it tasted terrible to me.  I have another one I will try as a hair rinse soon


----------



## felic1 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hello! IDareT'sHair!!  I haven't posted in a few days. I was cowashing and deep conditioning and failing to post. My hair was really dry. I used some of this Tazo tea I uh found and added it to this fenugreek mix. I think my son poured off some of the water because  there was not a lot left in the bowl. I gave my self a rhassoul mask with grapeseed and olive oil on top of olive oil soaked air. I rinsed it out and did the fenugreek with tresseme conditioner. I rinsed it and did a light wash with shea moisture
retention shampoo. Then I used an AE with rice bran, grape seed, coconut whet germ and hemp oils. My hair drank that. I thought I would turn into an oil slick but no. After I rinsed this out, I dipped my ends in almond oil in a pre bottle. It was absorbed as well. I used a QBCTDG throughout my hair and some Kyra mango cream on top of that almond oil to seal. It was nice and moist after all that!!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 15, 2013)

Made a new batch of fenugreek paste with the following powders:
Fenugreek
Ashwagabdha
Slippery elm
Bhringaraj
Marshmallow root
Rose
Coconut milk 
With sesame oil and cedarwood and lavendar eo.

@mshoneyfly do you keep yours in the freezer? If so does it solidify or are you able to scoop some out for use?

ETA: I also added triphala to the mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2013)

@felic1 Hey Ms. Lady! You were busy. Dippin' & Soakin'

I hope you got your Moisture Levels back on Track.

@mshoneyfly We'll have to compare notes on the Coconut Water. I had no intentions drinking it. 

I purchased it specifically for a Hair Rx. (Even though it was in the Organic Food Section)

@DarkJoy Keep us posted on the Beer Rinse. I hear the benefits are suppose to be great. If/when I try it, I will rinse and put the DC'er on top & Steam.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 15, 2013)

Nix08
Sorry for the late reply...I was mixin up a fenugreek paste for my little cuz. 

I kept the fenugreek and water mix in the freezer. It was nice and soft and gel like due to the mucilage. I let it thaw about an hour, spooned into the blender, added a little more water, blended then added the coconut oil , blended. Then I mixed my other dry ingredients in another bowl with some water, added oil, conditioner, avg, Vit E oil and EO. Then I blended this mix into the fenugreek and coconut oil mix and applied. 

I didnt have anything left but if I did, I would put that in the freezer for sure. It only takes an hour to thaw. Just stir and it should be creamy. The same with henna.

Ohh, I also added bhringraj powder and amla oil.


----------



## Lita (Sep 15, 2013)

Washed with Elucence poo,Rinsed with Shea hibiscus detangle con,pomade shop cafe coffee dc in the front 1hr,the back with NG slippery elm Dc 1hr...Blue Roze Coco ayurvedic cream spray,HH soft coconut,Blue Roze Blueberry moisturizer hair cream....Hair in 6 braids..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 15, 2013)

divachyk said:


> @Aggie, would you say it acted as a protein seeing how the hair felt swollen?
> 
> Here are a couple of beer posts -- @Aggie @APrayer4Hair, any suggestions or tips for us that may try beer rinsing?


 
No divachyk, I can't say that the beer acted as a protein at all. It My hair just felt thicker somehow, like when you use volumizing products on it, ya know? Of course, to keep this effect, you'd have to repeat it after your next shampoo.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 15, 2013)

Used a tea blend under my DC - black, peppermint, marshmallow, horsetail


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you mshoneyfly I have too much so I've stuck it in the back of my fridge (which almost freezes) and I'll assess it week by week

This batch of fenugreek paste OR this whole new regimen is FANTASTIC my hair feels sooo good!!  

Can I share a secret with you guys  I've been sorta trying the inversion method and either it's working (although I didn't take measurements) or I didn't do my relaxer 2 weeks ago well, because I'm feeling the ng already.  I'm sure it's my mind but it actually feels really good to massage with my head somewhat inverted


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 16, 2013)

Soaking Ritha soap nuts with amla powder, tulsi leaves and shikakai powder.  I'll likely leave it till tomorrow then use the water as my first rinse after I oil my hair and scalp.  The hope is that it will cut some of the oils from oiling my scalp and hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2013)

Used: Rosemary, Peppermint & Parsley Pomade from Naturelle Grow


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 16, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Thank you @mshoneyfly I have too much so I've stuck it in the back of my fridge (which almost freezes) and I'll assess it week by week
> 
> This batch of fenugreek paste OR this whole new regimen is FANTASTIC my hair feels sooo good!!
> 
> Can I share a secret with you guys  I've been sorta trying the inversion method and either it's working (although I didn't take measurements) or I didn't do my relaxer 2 weeks ago well, because I'm feeling the ng already.  I'm sure it's my mind but it actually feels really good to massage with my head somewhat inverted


Pssst Nix08...ssssh! 

I'm doing a version of the inversion and it seems to work. Trying to get my crown (EL) to catch up to the nape (SL). Unfortunately, the nape started speeding up too! Its either that or the garlic or a combination.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 17, 2013)

Haha DarkJoy that's too funny I do mine laying on my bed with my head slightly hanging over .... it feels soooo good


I'm soaking/brewing my wash mix upthread but I added eucalyptus oil to it this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2013)

Will do a *CAT* today

*C*oconut Water under DC'er
*A*CV Rinse
*T*ea (Burdock Root w/Ginger Root)


----------



## naturalagain2 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sun Prepoo'd w/ my amla/brahmi/vatika/olive oil combo....


----------



## divachyk (Sep 17, 2013)

Shedding reduces drastically when soaking vs. rinsing. I know many of you are well aware of this but I just had this "a-ha moment" a few weeks ago. I'm now soaking on dry hair for about 30 minutes before I start my regi. Prior to this a-ha, I was only rinsing the tea through during the regi. I'm loving the soak method much more!


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 17, 2013)

Spritzed my scalp and cornrows with the tea leave-in and sealed.

When the heck is my bamboo arriving?! sheesh!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2013)

Used *C*oconut Water under my Deep Conditioner

Afroveda's Ashlii Amala Raspberry DC'er

*A*CV Rinse with Hairveda's Phinising Rinse

*T*ea Rinse Burdock Root w/Ginger Root


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 17, 2013)

Making a refresher brew of:
Ashwagandha
Burdock
Bhringaraj
Nettle
Moringa
Peppermint
Hibiscus
Rose
Green
Saw palmetto

Will tea rinse when I cowash later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2013)

Nix08

Nice Blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm so ready to Dig into my KeraVada Bramhi Hair Oil, but I am trying to 'pace myself'.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2013)

Used: Ynobe Shop's Ayurvedic Hair Butter


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 18, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm so ready to Dig into my KeraVada Bramhi Hair Oil, but I am trying to 'pace myself'.....



Did you get the one with the Fenugreek in it? I did, I like ut but will get a scent since its free the next time I order.


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 18, 2013)

Did a prepoo with the KeraVada Amla, Brahmi, Fenugreek, Bhringaraj, Neem and Hibiscus Oil. Dang, that is a mouthful to say.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 18, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Making a refresher brew of:
> Ashwagandha
> Burdock
> Bhringaraj
> ...



Used this blend as a dc although I didn't plan to wash today I needed to because I felt like I could still smell the neem

I used the shikakai,  reetha, tulsi,  amla, eucalyptus,  and bhringaraj brew as my first rinse and my hair felt great  I really like that mix and the smell isn't offensive either
Did my usual tea/coffee rinse and a final leave Iin rinse with acv and saa


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2013)

Wenbev  I got Fenugreek in Warm Vanilla


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2013)

Nix08  Hey Ms. Neem!  I mean Ms. Nix

Just clownin'.  I read your other post.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair You know, everytime I see that word written in a post I make a face


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 19, 2013)

I think I'm putting that neem oil far, far away for now.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 19, 2013)

Wenbev maybe it's just the one thing I can't stomach, but if you do decide to use it please don't visit Canada until you've washed it out


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm doing a pre-poo treatment with mahabhringag oil and Dabur Vatika oil.  I also spritzed some HTN Follicle Mist on scalp.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 19, 2013)

Ugh... Neem 

However, the best use I found with it so far is to mix it in my dog's shampoo. Swear 'fo God, it kills fleas. I stopped using those flea drops that cost like $50 for 3 pack. Havent had to use flea control in a year.

I follow that shampoo with some strong smelling dog condish cuz... it lingers...Oddly enough my dog likes the taste!


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 19, 2013)

I just purchased some KeraVada products.  Can't wait to try them out!


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 19, 2013)

Rinsed with Fenugreek tea on Tuesday.


----------



## felic1 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hello Brewing ladies!! This was my midweek. I misted my hair with spritz, applied olive oil and ceramides and topped with AE hot oil treatment and steamed for 40 minutes. I rinsed and lightly shampooed with SM moisture retention diluted. I then used SSI okree for about 1/2 hour under the dryer on low. I rinsed and applied hemp seed oil to my old lady ends and more olive oil and ceramides to the shaft on top of coffee with Oyin honey hemp for 40 minutes with steam. I rinsed, sprayed with ACV, and sprayed with tea mix. I dried lightly. Used jojoba mix with essential oil to scalp with massage. I applied SD hair milk to hair ,JBCO to ends and HH coconut YUZUlove to seal. Ooh, the ringlets ! I am in some type of hair ectasy/gasm under the fan with my baggy on and this bonnet. I feel so good. I never used to feel this great about hair hygiene and treatments, I just feel splendid. Thank you all for your hair friendship and more!! I appreciate all of everyones support and encouragement! I start orientation for a job next week,so I should be stalking these companies and awaiting BLACK FRIDAY!!! Yes I am shouting!!!


----------



## jprayze (Sep 20, 2013)

Brewing tonight!  Probably bamboo with peppermint.  I can't wait...Bamboo under ORS mayo makes my hair so strong.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 20, 2013)

Used my refresher blend last night before my oil massage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2013)

felic1 

Congrats on Your new Job Ms. Lady and I know your Hurr is lookin' fly for Orientation.

We are Glad to have you as part of this Thread and I know we definitely enjoy your Posts.

Thanks for participating.  Glad we could help in some small way.


----------



## Jewell (Sep 20, 2013)

Doing a CAT tomorrow. Will use coffee, black tea, green tea, mint herb, and hibiscus teas with marshmallow root added. Tea and coffee mix will go on under my DC mixed with coconut milk. I have a nice stash of teas, but now that Fall is making her debut, it's time to turn up with the coffee/tea rinsing and drinking. Will be stocking up on herbs, powders, and teas to make infusions. This brewing routine will be one of my Fall hobbies...fell off over summer.


----------



## felic1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Brewed that Jamaican Blue Mountain Coffee for my next wash day. I made my new tea spray of horsetail, catnip, nettles, marshmallow root, hibiscus, rose petals and rose buds, tavo sweet infusion in spring water. They go to the fridge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2013)

Doing Henna on Dry/Dirty Hair. (No Indigo)

I'll leave it in about 3 hours and Cowash it out with Hairveda Moist 24/7.

I may do an overnight DC'er with Ynobe Green Tea & Moringa Deep Conditioner. 

Rinse in the a.m. and Steam with something else moisturizing.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 20, 2013)

Doing a bentonite clay mask. .. with the clay and the remnants of the refresher tea blend for this week. Will cowash and tea/coffee/oil and acv/saa rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2013)

Nix08

Are you still enjoying your Henna'ed Hair? And has anybody noticed the Color?


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 20, 2013)

IDareT'sHair I am still enjoying it thoroughly  No one who didn't know that I did it noticed the colour.  I feel comfortable going for 3 hours next time.   I plan to do it every 5 weeks.  How often do you do yours?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2013)

When my Grey starts popping up everywhere to the point I can't take it.

Right now I probably do it about every 10 weeks. 

But if I wore my hair out daily, I'd probably do it about every 4-6 weeks out of necessity.

I love it tho'.

Nix08


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 20, 2013)

Steeped tea this afternoon; fenugreek, horsetail, nettle, fresh rosemary (from my front yard), rooibos and rosehips in 4 cups of water. Will use some tonight as a rinse, some in a spritz over the weekend and the rest for a rinse early next week.


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 20, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Ugh... Neem
> 
> However, the best use I found with it so far is to mix it in my dog's shampoo. Swear 'fo God, it kills fleas. I stopped using those flea drops that cost like $50 for 3 pack. Havent had to use flea control in a year.
> 
> I follow that shampoo with some strong smelling dog condish cuz... it lingers...Oddly enough my dog likes the taste!



DarkJoy off topic, that sounds like a great idea.  We dont have fleas here but the flies kill my cocker's ears.  I've been chopping up garlic and adding it to her food.  The flies dont bother her anymore.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 20, 2013)

Ooo! I will keep the garlic in the back of my mind if my little chihuaha has pests too! thanks @Wenbev!

Congrats @felic1!!!! You know that fine tea-head of hair got you that job. 

Not that you asked me @Nix08   but at one point I was henna-ing once a week. Finding myself indigo-ing every 2-3 weeks. My hair is really fine and low density so I enjoy the added thickness it gives. Plus aint nobody got time for grey hair!


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 21, 2013)

I henna'd every Friday for my first 6 mos.  Now, three years later, I do it enough to keep my grey hairs away too.
So I was digging around google reading about stinky neem oil and found this website.
http://www.discoverneem.com/neem-oil-hair.html 
They suggest adding some to shampoo after a prepoo.  Maybe it may help to reduce the smell...


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 21, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Ooo! I will keep the garlic in the back of my mind if my little chihuaha has pests too! thanks @Wenbev!
> 
> Congrats @felic1!!!! You know that fine tea-head of hair got you that job.
> 
> Not that you asked me @Nix08   but at one point I was henna-ing once a week. Finding myself indigo-ing every 2-3 weeks. My hair is really fine and low density so I enjoy the added thickness it gives. Plus aint nobody got time for grey hair!



Yuuuup!

I henna'd once a week for the first few months I used it. Turned my grey hair an AWESOME copper. I henna monthly now and I can't see stopping anytime soon.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 21, 2013)

felic1 said:


> Hello Brewing ladies!! This was my midweek. I misted my hair with spritz, applied olive oil and ceramides and topped with AE hot oil treatment and steamed for 40 minutes. I rinsed and lightly shampooed with SM moisture retention diluted. I then used SSI okree for about 1/2 hour under the dryer on low. I rinsed and applied hemp seed oil to my old lady ends and more olive oil and ceramides to the shaft on top of coffee with Oyin honey hemp for 40 minutes with steam. I rinsed, sprayed with ACV, and sprayed with tea mix. I dried lightly. Used jojoba mix with essential oil to scalp with massage. I applied SD hair milk to hair ,JBCO to ends and HH coconut YUZUlove to seal. Ooh, the ringlets ! I am in some type of hair ectasy/gasm under the fan with my baggy on and this bonnet. I feel so good. I never used to feel this great about hair hygiene and treatments, I just feel splendid. Thank you all for your hair friendship and more!! I appreciate all of everyones support and encouragement! I start orientation for a job next week,so I should be stalking these companies and awaiting BLACK FRIDAY!!! Yes I am shouting!!!



felic1
Congrats on the job, Im really happy for you. I have been working as a sort of...supplemental employee for the past year and 4 months. I just learned that I will be a f/t career employee starting tomorrow!!  The Lord has been good to meeee, Amen!!

I tea rinsed last night with fennel, hibiscus, milk thistle and rosemary about 7 or 8 times on dry hair. Then added a DC of Shea Moisture ABS Purification Masque. Hair came out nice and soft, NG curls poppin' and errthang, 

I mixed henna glosses for two ladies from work this week and sold them for $20 each . I felt good spreading the goodness of henna to the mainstream

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 21, 2013)

Congrats felic1 and mshoneyfly on your new jobs!  :-D

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 21, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> felic1
> Congrats on the job, Im really happy for you. I have been working as a sort of...supplemental employee for the past year and 4 months. *I just learned that I will be a f/t career employee starting tomorrow!!  The Lord has been good to meeee, Amen!!*
> 
> I tea rinsed last night with fennel, hibiscus, milk thistle and rosemary about 7 or 8 times on dry hair. Then added a DC of Shea Moisture ABS Purification Masque. Hair came out nice and soft, NG curls poppin' and errthang,
> ...



mshoneyfly, I'm going to start calling you hennaheadpreneur,   :dollar::dollar::dollar: You know you have to have multiple income streams these days.  Congrats on the advancement of your career!


----------



## Lita (Sep 21, 2013)

Did an oil soak with LN Ayurvedic,rinsed with hot water,washed with sisters keepers black soap poo,rinsed with Kizuri coconut,NBD Egg Head Dc 45min,rinsed with AV Ashlli raspberry amla con,HH soft Coconut leave-in,BR blueberry hair cream,Ynobe silky Shea on length & sealed with Rice bran oil...Hair in 6 braids air drying..

*Lace Naturals Ayurvedic oil,really absorbs in your scalp,hair was smooth,rinsing was easy..Less tangles..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 21, 2013)

DarkJoy and Duchess007 I'm glad you answered..you know I love the details  Maybe I will henna again sooner than later....like tomorrow  I did the bentonite clay mask yesterday and like when I henna'd my hair feels a lot more full/swollen, all nice and thick 

mshoneyfly that is sooo cool....you selling your henna mix  Congrats on the new job along with felic1.

Lita I love reading your posts.  Your products always sound so exotical


----------



## Lita (Sep 21, 2013)

Nix08 Hey! Exotical.,Lol..Love it....My hair has been acting extra..Demanding extra rinses & stuff,it knows I pay water bills...lol..

*Bentonite clay/Rhassoul clays are really good..Leaves your hair full/soft/fluffy.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2013)

mshoneyfly  I guess if Ya'll Henna-Heads are taking Henna to work you might as well Sell some.

$40 ain't no chump change either

Great News about your F/T Career.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2013)

I slept overnight in Ynobe Shop's Green Tea & Moringa DC'er (after rinsing my Henna out)

I just steamed in Afroveda's Ashlii Amala Raspberry Deep Conditioner with a Coconut Water Rinse underneath.

I'll do an Hairveda ACV Rinse

And my Tea of choice this washday is Fenugreek with my Ginger Peach Leave-In from Naturelle Grow


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 21, 2013)

Just bought some fenugreek, marshmallow root and slippery elm powder. Can anyone suggest how I should use it. I need to combat some shedding and thicken my strands, need moisture and slip for easy detangling. Help please!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 21, 2013)

Jobwright make a tea with it and once cool spray it on your scalp and hair and let it sit with or without a dc.... that's a good start


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 21, 2013)

I took my henna out of the freezer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2013)

Jobwright

Sorry JW.  I use all of them.  But in Tea Bag form.  I don't 'mess' with Powders & such.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2013)

Ladies.............I found this Interesting Information in Another Thread, and thought it might be of some benefit to ALL of us in this Challenge!

Hopefully, you will find some of the tips interesting....In fact, we are doing a lot of them already.


http://www.americanathleticinstitut...ips-on-how-to-make-your-hair-grow-quicker.php


----------



## felic1 (Sep 21, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> Steeped tea this afternoon; fenugreek, horsetail, nettle, fresh rosemary (from my front yard), rooibos and rosehips in 4 cups of water. Will use some tonight as a rinse, some in a spritz over the weekend and the rest for a rinse early next week.


 


Ooh!Fresh home grown Rosemary......


----------



## felic1 (Sep 21, 2013)

I just love Yall! I do not know where I would be without this board. Oh, Nappy headed and short locked!


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 21, 2013)

I was a little extra with my mix but it felt awesome going on!  I mixed 2tsp each of fenugreek, marshmallow and slippery elm powder in 3 cups boiling distilled water. Let sit for about an hour with 2 bags black and 2 bags rooibos tea. Took tea bags out and added some honey and sunflower oil. Mixed with my mixer and let sit for another hour. Poured about 1/2 cup AOHSR into about 1 cup of the mix. Blended. Coated my hair heavily with EVCO, detangled and sectioned into 4 quadrants. Applied the mix, baggied and skullied. Waiting about an hour to rinse. My hair felt AWESOME during application!!!!  Can't wait to see how it air dries once I rinse and cowash with VO5 passion fruit smoothie. Will probably bantu knot tonight for church tomorrow.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 21, 2013)

Dc'd over coffee and did a tea rinse.


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 21, 2013)

felic1 said:


> Ooh!Fresh home grown Rosemary......



And organic too


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 21, 2013)

The henna is in
Eta: I added lemongrass eo for scent.  I don't hate the smell of henna but I love the smell of lemongrass


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 21, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> Just bought some fenugreek, marshmallow root and slippery elm powder. Can anyone suggest how I should use it. I need to combat some shedding and thicken my strands, need moisture and slip for easy detangling. Help please!



Jobwright
You can add one or more to your DC; esp one that doesn't provide enough slip and moisture. The powders are also good to add to a r/o conditioner to make it into a DC. Do you henna??  If so, add one or more to your next mixture. 

Like nix08 said, you can  make a tea with them too and rinse before or after cleansing

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 21, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Jobwright You can add one or more to your DC; esp one that doesn't provide enough slip and moisture. The powders are also good to add to a r/o conditioner to make it into a DC. Do you henna??  If so, add one or more to your next mixture.  Like nix08 said, you can  make a tea with them too and rinse before or after cleansing  I LOVE this HHJ!!


I mixed all three with some AOHSR, honey and sunflower oil. Perfect!  I don't henna but I do have a small batch of cassia left in my freezer.  Maybe I'll try that...creating a monster here....


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 21, 2013)

I really miss my Ayurvedics . Only had this crochet installed a week and I'm itching to smear shikakai on my strands *pout*

I decided to cowash my scalp and braids. Then rinse with rooibos for that spicey cinamonny smell tomorrow. It's a small fix for this addict, but its better'n nothin!


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 21, 2013)

Did an overnight with KeraVada 8x Amla Brahmi blend.
Followed my wash with a Shi Naturals Tea Rinse and also used some Claudie's Tea under my creamy leave in. 

Sealed with a little KeraVada.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2013)

Brownie518

x8 Skrong Uh?????  I need summa that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2013)

I used a small dollop of Komaza Scalp which has: Nettles, Horsetail, Rosemary, Peppermint, Chamomile


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> x8 Skrong Uh?????  I need summa that.


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I love it!


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 21, 2013)

Ok ya'll gave me the idea! I'm gonna do a 'pre-poo' yes, in crochet braids  overnight... I just can't wait to try my KeraVada w/fenugreek oil. I just gotta... I cant wait another 2 weeks!!!!!

*fidgeting and shakin' like crackhoe late with her fix*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2013)

Used KeraVada Bramhi Hair Oil (Cotton Candy)


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 22, 2013)

Left the henna in four 4.5 hours yesterday and I was scared but again this color isn't drastic... nor was my hair hard or dry.  I don't know why I was so afraid of henna. .I love this stuff.   I'm sure when I go outside the color will be very apparent but I'm loving it  my hair feels so so good. 

Thanks again ladies for this thread,  your encouragement, ideas and pusher ways


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2013)

@Nix08

Remember there is a good 24-48 hours before your final color settles in.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 22, 2013)

IDareT'sHair I completely forgot about that Does washing your hair impact that at all?   Should I not wash for a couple days after I henna?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2013)

@Nix08

I only Cowash. So, I'm not sure about Shampooing. Henna is permanent. 

So, I'm not sure how shampooing immediately afterwards impacts the Color fully depositing.

I have cowashed a day or 2 afterwards, with no issue.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 22, 2013)

IDareT'sHair...hehe I hardly ever shampoo that it isn't even in my vocabulary anymore..I meant cowash
I plan to do a fenugreek treatment today.  I will still do it, later and steam it in

Plus I need to make a refresher/stimulator blend for the week.  I love spritzing my scalp when I don't get the chance to wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2013)

@Nix08 

I really don't think you'll have a problem. Henna Stain is there to stay.

That Fenugreek Treatment sounds good too, especially right after a nice Henna Session.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey Ladies,
I survived my first day on the new job. Im gonna henna today!! Forgot to take it out of the freezer last night so I gotta wait on it to thaw...but its all good 

Now lets see what Im DCing with after...Perfect time to get some much needed housework done 

Oh!! Today Im making a spreadsheet of all my powders and teas for easy planning ahead based on what my hair needs. Maybe I'll add all my conditioners too 

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## lovelycurls (Sep 22, 2013)

Brewed these teas for under dc and a final rinse
Under dc:
Black tea
Green tea
Nettle leaf tea

Final rinse:
Hibiscus
Fenugreek
Catnip
Oolong
Avj


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2013)

Used my Last little Scoop of Marie Dean's Coffee & Kokum DC'er.  

Will also use HV's ACV Rinse today.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 22, 2013)

My DC with fenugreek and millcreek biotin came out fabulouso 

I can't get over how henna truly does make your strands feel thicker...I never did really believe it

Did a ayurvedic first rinse during my cowash.  Followed by a tea/coffee rinse and a final leave in rinse of acv and saa.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2013)

Double Post...................


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2013)

Brewing a Fresh Pot of Columbian Coffee.  Steeped some Saw Palmetto for Tuesday's Rinse.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 22, 2013)

Massaged scalp with The Pomade Shops Coffee Pomade.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 22, 2013)

I spritzed HTN Follicle Mist on scalp.


----------



## felic1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Used olive oil and QBMTDG for pre poo with steam. Then with coconut oil and oyin honey hemp and steamed 1/2 hour. Has coffee under it for second dc. Then ACV and tea for finale/


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2013)

Massaged in: Komaza's Scalp Butter.  It has = Nettles, Horsetail, Rosemary, Peppermint, Marshmallow and Chamomile.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2013)

[USER=118875 said:
			
		

> IDareT'sHair[/USER];19001361]Massaged in: Komaza's Scalp Butter.  It has = Nettles, Horsetail, Rosemary, Peppermint, Marshmallow and Chamomile.



Ladies, I am headed to the health food store after work. I don't do any black teas or coffees. They make my hair feel brittle. And I have only really tried green tea to rinse.

So what things should I pick up today?

tia


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 23, 2013)

Well seeing as how my list is pretty small, I'd recommend rooibois tea for moisturizing, burdock for strength and shed, and Bamboo if you can find it for growth. Bamboo is nonexistent on the ground in my parts.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Well seeing as how my list is pretty small, I'd recommend rooibois tea for moisturizing, burdock for strength and shed, and Bamboo if you can find it for growth. Bamboo is nonexistent on the ground in my parts.



Cool. Thank You.  Do you mix those 3 together when you use them? How do you use them? rinse before DC? I know you have probably stated it in this thread before but this thread is HUGE


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 23, 2013)

@faithVA If you can find it, I'd add marshmallow root, slippery elm and hibiscus to what @DarkJoy has suggested.

ETA: I would generally use them all together for a DC or a mid wash rinse (that's pretty much how I use those teas).


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks Nix08


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2013)

faithVA

For you, I'd get:
Horsetail
Nettle
Burdock Root
Rosemary
Saw Palmetto
Sage
Fenugreek


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> faithVA
> 
> For you, I'd get:
> Horsetail
> ...



 Thank You all for my personalized lists. I am going to get as many of these things as I can. Hopefully they have full jars when I get there. I will report back later.

I am going to buy some Walnut Powder as well to see if it works on my grays.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2013)

faithVA

Let us know what you end up getting.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 23, 2013)

faithVA, I mix n match depending on my mood. However, first time use it is best to try one at a time. That way if your hair dries out or scalp itches, it's easy to know which one and not to use it again.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> faithVA, I mix n match depending on my mood. However, first time use it is best to try one at a time. That way if your hair dries out or scalp itches, it's easy to know which one and not to use it again.



You are right. Have to practice patience


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 23, 2013)

Quick question ladies.  I made a nice mix Saturday and it will last me 2 more washes.  I put it in the fridge to keep it from going bad.  How do you all warm your mixes before putting them on your hair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2013)

Jobwright

I pull mine out either the night before or before I leave for work and it's ready to go!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 23, 2013)

Jobwright I use mine in the shower so i turn the temperature up and do the limbo  I don't mind the cold on my head but not on my back


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 23, 2013)

Tea rinsed with chamomile, green tea, vanilla rooibos, and peppermint tea. DC with lekair cholesterol and Joico


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm back from the store.

I picked up a box of oolong but then I looked at it  Um, that looks like black tea so I put it back. 

They have a nice bulk section so I picked up 2 to 3 scoops of each
Nettle
Hibiscus Flowers
Burdock
Fenugreek
Irish Moss ... ooh la la that's expensive
Rosemary
Black Walnut Hulls ( to try coloring my grays)
Oat Straw
Sage

I think I already have some Roobis, marshmallow root and some other stuff somewhere around this house. 

They didn't have any Saw Palmetto, horsetail or bamboo. 

I think I will try each one after I rinse my conditioner.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 23, 2013)

faithVA that's a GREAT haul


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm doing a pre-poo treatment with KeraVada shikakai oil on scalp for an hour.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2013)

[USER said:
			
		

> Nix08;19004481[/USER]]faithVA that's a GREAT haul



Now I need to do something with it  I love buying stuff but using stuff  Not so much. I will have to use you ladies to keep me honest. 

I sure hope some of these work for my hair.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 23, 2013)

faithVA what result do you want from the tea?   That will help guide you on which and how to use them:
Moisture?
Stimulation?
Smoothing?
Shed reduction?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> faithVA what result do you want from the tea?   That will help guide you on which and how to use them:
> Moisture?
> Stimulation?
> Smoothing?
> Shed reduction?



Initially I think I want to just start with moisture. I think that is what IDareTsHair an DarkJoy were aiming to help me with. They know my history of struggle with my hair. They know not many things work on my hair.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 23, 2013)

Nice haul faithVA!  Hope you find something in that that will work for you.

BTW, oolong is neither black, nor green tea. It's actually camellia. And I remember your hair liking camellia seed oil before? Oolong tea is really softening.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Nice haul faithVA!  Hope you find something in that that will work for you.
> 
> BTW, oolong is neither black, nor green tea. It's actually camellia. And I remember your hair liking camellia seed oil before? Oolong tea is really softening.




Good to know. I will remember that next time I go to the store. 

I am going to follow your recommendation though. I am going to do 1 tea at a time.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 23, 2013)

Tea rinsed my crochet braids :reddancer:

So it's been like 9 days or something and I had to wash my scalp & crochet braids. Prepood with a KeraVada oil that has fenu, brahmi, and a bunch of other things.  

I dilute shampood with AO Blue Camomile. Skipped conditioning because it tends to make my cornrows unravel and I can get moisture overload. Then rinsed with rooibos and oolong. OMG! Love the smell! Everytime I turn my head I get hit with that rooibos.  my faaavorite!

SN: THe bamboo tea finally arrived!!!!! YAY!


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 24, 2013)

So I did an unplanned hennindigo treatment last night and went to sleep. I Did a tea rinse after CW with a blend of hibiscus, sage, and fennel. I DC w/ SSI Honey Rinse layered with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 24, 2013)

Soooo faithVA in "keeping you honest" ....which one have you decided to use and how??


----------



## faithVA (Sep 24, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Soooo faithVA in "keeping you honest" ....which one have you decided to use and how??



Thank You Nix08. I need someone to stay on my tail 

I am going to start with Rooibos. I will use it as a rinse. I'm not sure if I am going to use it  before my DC or as my final rinse though. I need to think on that some more.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Aren't you doing some form of LCO faithVA? Might I suggest trying/adding one of the moisture teas to add to the L as well? If you find one that really hydrates as a rinse, it might keep it moist on non wash days as well.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## faithVA (Sep 24, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Aren't you doing some form of LCO [USER=292332]faithVA[/USER]? Might I suggest trying/adding one of the moisture teas to add to the L as well? If you find one that really hydrates as a rinse, it might keep it moist on non wash days as well.
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



I am doing a LLC mostly. Initially I just want to add the tea in one spot because even though its supposed to be moisturizing, even moisturizing products can make my hair feel hard and wiry. If I add it in one spot I can tell if the tea is the issue or my products. If I try it as a rinse and then a spritz I won't know anything. If that makes sense. Usually trying to moisturize my hair mid week has been a waste. 

I would love to find something that really hydrates and/or softens though


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 24, 2013)

So, I was too lazy to get back in the shower to rinse my Fenugreek, marshmallow, slippery elm, AOHSR mix out.  Went to the kitchen sink (I know this is a major sin but I just could not get even a little bit excited about getting back in the shower), rinsed the mix out, cowashed with VO5 passion fruit smoothie.  While I'm giving myself a break from leaning over the sink and letting the conditioner do its thing for a few minutes, I thought about the AVG in the fridge.  Grabbed the bottle, poured some in my hands and smoothed in.  It felt good, so I got some more, smoothed in, felt great.  Rinsed. Tied my hair up for a few minutes to absorb some of the water. Went to the mirror and oh my G, my hair felt so super soft, detangled in like two passes of each section with the comb, felt AMAZING!  I also noticed as I was rinsing it out, my hair felt...heavier.  Don't know what that was about but my hair felt super good!  This is another find for me!  Probably some are reading this and are thinking, "you are sooooo late" but hey, we all have an Ahha! moment at some point, right...   I guess being lazy sometimes pays off.  If I had been in the shower, there is no way in H E double L I would have gotten out to walk through the house to the kitchen to get some juice to pour on my head then get back in the shower to rinse it out.  But now I know. Yay!!!!  Adding, yet again, another step to my regi...


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 24, 2013)

Used tea blend under my dc.  

Ayurvedic wash (amla, reetha, tulsi, bhringaraj).  This works nicely as my first rinse after I oil my hair and scalp.  

Tea/coffee/oil rinse and final leave in rinse with ACV and SAA.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 24, 2013)

Used KeraVada Bramhi Hair Oil


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 24, 2013)

Tea rinsed with Fenugreek, Peppermint, and Green Tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2013)

Doing a *TCAT*

Deep conditionin/Steaming with Ynobe Shop's Green *Tea* & Moringa OVER a cup of Columbian *Coffee*
*ACV* Rinse Hairveda
Saw Palmetto *Tea* with my Leave-In


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 25, 2013)

Time to make a fresh braid spray.

Oolong, nettle and rooibos. Will add some oils too.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2013)

Will Steep another Pot of Saw Palmetto for next Wash Day.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 25, 2013)

I tried something different this past wash day. Ok so it might sound disgusting but hang with me. I cleansed my bathroom sink really well (before & after), dumped my tea concotion over in the sink and just dunked my head in the bathroom sink with alternating left side, right side for about 5 minutes+ -- or until my nose got cloggy. I used a cup to dip tea out the sink and pour over the back part of my head until it was nice and soaked. I felt it saturated my hair better than pouring tea over my head and having to catch the runoff to pour back over my head again and again. I wash in braids so this dunking technique really worked. AND, I like that my body was not soaking wet in the end. I'm looking for ways to improve wash day come winter as I hate all the in/out shower experiences during that time of year. You pros may already be doing this so pay me no attention should that be the case! If not, happy dunking!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2013)

divachyk  Thanks for the Tip!


----------



## biancaelyse (Sep 25, 2013)

I am not much for teas and rinses.  I think I am too lazy.

I am doing a batch of Amla mixed with fenugreek for my hair this weekend.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 25, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Doing a *TCAT*
> 
> Deep conditionin/Steaming with Ynobe Shop's Green *Tea* & Moringa OVER a cup of Columbian *Coffee*
> *ACV* Rinse Hairveda
> Saw Palmetto *Tea* with my Leave-In



I think I wanna try this.  IDareT'sHair, when you use the Hairveda's Ph Balancing Rinse do you rinse it out or do you put the tea over the ACV rinse?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2013)

@Rozlewis

I use it after I rinse out my DC'er. I apply leave while I'm putting stuff away & rinse out.

Since I steam and my cuticle is lifted, I use this to seal my moisture in and restore my PH Balance and to close my cuticle after DC'ing with Heat.


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 25, 2013)

It's time for either a protein treatment or a cassia treatment. Which would you all suggest?  It has been about 5 weeks since my last protein treatment outside of fenugreek. About 10 weeks since my last cassia treatment.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 25, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk  Thanks for the Tip!



IDareT'sHair, sure thing. My sink was sparkling clean after washing/rinsing away the tea residue. Like cleaner than using a cleansing agent.


----------



## Lita (Sep 25, 2013)

Have Kera Brahmi on my scalp..mist with HH big city punch & sealed my length with blue Roze pumpkin hair whip...hair up in loose bun..satin scarf to cover..Ready for bed.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 25, 2013)

Jobwright if your hair is feeling mushy probably should hit the regular protein. Have you tried to do one after the other? I've never had trouble doing a reconstructor after an ayurvedic. They seem to go nicely together.
____________________

Been drinking bamboo tea nightly. IDK if it will give my hair a spurt like oolong does, but it really has my muscles relaxed. I usually doze right off.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 26, 2013)

Jobwright
AVJ and AVG seal the cuticle nicely, is mega moisturizing and has protein too. Its awesome!  I use it to moisturize sometimes. I usually put a cap full in my tea rinse. 

divachyk
I might try your dunking method. It seems quicker than catching and repouring the tea.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## kxlot79 (Sep 26, 2013)

I tried something different two days ago and thought I'd share!
I found a big, really fine coffee filter and that inspired me to make a concoction with the most ingredients I've ever put together at once: green tea, saw palmetto, horsetail, sage, peppermint, chamomile, marshmallow root, burdock root, and lavender. Normally, I find it tricky and a bit messy putting even small amounts of herbs/powders/teas in a filter to steep but my new coffee filter has made making a strong concoction in bulk super easy. This concoction had about 80g of powder and it made 2 liters of liquid which I plan to keep in the fridge and use for the next 30 days. I'm super happy with the results too! I rinsed my hair with about 16 ounces of chilled tea and only squeezed out the excess, not using a towel. 
I've never liked leaving in a tea rinse because I've not liked the texture of my hair with the tea left on, but this mixture was really, really nice. 
Thanks for all the wonderful ideas ladies!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 26, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> @Jobwright
> AVJ and AVG seal the cuticle nicely, is mega moisturizing and has protein too. Its awesome!  I use it to moisturize sometimes. I usually put a cap full in my tea rinse.
> 
> @divachyk
> ...


 
mshoneyfly, much quicker. I won't be doing the catch method again.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2013)

[USER=201322 said:
			
		

> divachyk[/USER];19012647]I tried something different this past wash day. Ok so it might sound disgusting but hang with me. I cleansed my bathroom sink really well (before & after), dumped my tea concotion over in the sink and just dunked my head in the bathroom sink with alternating left side, right side for about 5 minutes+ -- or until my nose got cloggy. I used a cup to dip tea out the sink and pour over the back part of my head until it was nice and soaked. I felt it saturated my hair better than pouring tea over my head and having to catch the runoff to pour back over my head again and again. I wash in braids so this dunking technique really worked. AND, I like that my body was not soaking wet in the end. I'm looking for ways to improve wash day come winter as I hate all the in/out shower experiences during that time of year. You pros may already be doing this so pay me no attention should that be the case! If not, happy dunking!!!



How much tea did you make? What was your ratio of tea to water?

I have done this with an oil rinse. I placed the water in the sink and then put the oil in the water and dipped. It turned out much better than applying the oil to my hair. I stopped because I felt I was using too much water. Supposedly I was going to get a larger container to use but that never happened.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 26, 2013)

I've never tried the dunking or catch method. I just pour the tea over my head and that's it. That's why I usually make a concentrate of tea so that I don't have to catch all that tea and redunk and all that good stuff. Wash day is already a lot for me. 

Which reminds me, I haven't coffee rinsed in three weeks. Shame on me.

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## divachyk (Sep 26, 2013)

@Saludable84, agreed - my blend is concentrated to a point where it's effective but not to a degree where it will dry the hair. Even with that though, I've notice a shedding and softening difference with:

pour once, wait a few minutes, rinse - least effective for shedding

catch & repour, wait a few minutes, rinse - better

soaking (allow tea to sit on hair for 15 mins+ via catch or dunking) - the best & far more effective


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 26, 2013)

divachyk said:


> @Saludable84, agreed - my blend is concentrated to a point where it's effective but not to a degree where it will dry the hair. Even with that though, I've notice a shedding and softening difference with:  pour once, wait a few minutes, rinse - least effective for shedding  catch & repour, wait a few minutes, rinse - better  soaking (allow tea to sit on hair for 15 mins+ via catch or dunking) - the best & far more effective



I don't rinse though. I out conditioner on top of the coffee/tea. I notice far less shedding. 

I'd try you method, but I have cats. They will get caught up in the mix.

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 26, 2013)

I had about 30 minutes to myself so...of course although it wasn't my (co)wash day I decided to treat myself to an uninterrupted wash  I did a shikakai and aritha based blend for my first rinse.  Then did my tea/coffee/oil rinse and then my final leave in rinse of ACV and SAA.


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 26, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> I had about 30 minutes to myself so...of course although it wasn't my (co)wash day I decided to treat myself to an uninterrupted wash  I did a shikakai and aritha based blend for my first rinse.  Then did my tea/coffee/oil rinse and then my final leave in rinse of ACV and SAA.



All of that sounds awesome! How did you like the shikakai/aritha rinse?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 26, 2013)

Duchess007 I actually LOVE it It is moisturizing yet it cleans my hair.  It is balanced nicely with amla which totally reduces breakage for me.  AND I just leave it out in the shower for up to 2 weeks


----------



## Lita (Sep 26, 2013)

Moisturized with BR coco Amla/Brahmi  leave in & sealed my length with Kera soufflé Amla/Brahmi whipped butter..Satin Scarf on my head..Ready for bed..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 27, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> I don't rinse though. I out conditioner on top of the coffee/tea. I notice far less shedding.
> 
> I'd try you method, but I have cats. They will get caught up in the mix.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone



 Saludable84. I would leave mine in but the tea residue leaves a film that my hair doesn't like. My hair doesn't seem to mind if I rinse the tea out.


----------



## felic1 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hello Ladies! Thursday was my mid week.I initiated with Olive oil, sunflower and coconut oil and applied my Fenugreek Paste and left it on for one hour. I rinsed and did a light shampoo with SM moisture retention, Giovanni deep moisture and Eden bodyworks tea tree shampoo. Just a small amount of each highly diluted in water to get the fenugreek out. Seabreeze diluted to scalp, and then SSI okree reconstructor for 1/2 hour under the soft bonnet for 1/2 hour. Rinsed and then AE hot oil on top of coffee to the scalp with hemp seed oil to my length and sunflower and rice bran in the AE with 2 cubes of coconut milk( Frozen and dissolved easily) and steam for 1/2 hour. Rinse and ACV then my herbal blend poured on top. Blot dry with t-shirt. Jojoba EO spritz to scalp with massage and Kimmay tube leave in premixed from fridge. Toppoed that with HH coconut yuzu love and HH peach pomade to seal and braided up in four braids. 2 plastic  caps on top and a silk bonnet. It was  nice!!!!


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 27, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> It's time for either a protein treatment or a cassia treatment. Which would you all suggest?  It has been about 5 weeks since my last protein treatment outside of fenugreek. About 10 weeks since my last cassia treatment.


Prepoo'ed last night with EVCO on length, sulfur mix on scalp, JBCO on edges, baggied, bed.  Rinsed this morning, clarified with As I Am, rinse out, Aphogee 2 minute, rinsed out, conditioned with VO5 passion fruit, applied my fenugreek, marshmallow root, slippery elm, AOHSR mix...added AVG to the mix this time.    Baggied, got under the dryer for an hour, skullied with no heat for an hour while I was working, rinsed, VO5 passion fruit mixed with AVG as a final rinse out.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 27, 2013)

About to brew the LACE Naturals Hair Tea for Shedding for my Tea rinse Sunday/Next Week. 

Used a Brew of: Green, Peppermint, Horsetail, Marshmallow Root, and Red Rooibus for the last two weeks. I really like it. Next time I'll add Slippery Elm to the mix .


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 27, 2013)

Where are you ladies getting your red rooibos tea from. There isn't any Indian grocers in my area that I could find. TIA.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 27, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> About to brew the LACE Naturals Hair Tea for Shedding for my Tea rinse Sunday/Next Week.
> 
> Used a Brew of: Green, Peppermint, Horsetail, Marshmallow Root, and Red Rooibus for the last two weeks. I really like it. Next time I'll add Slippery Elm to the mix .



Girl where you been? Work got you in lurk mode!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 27, 2013)

lisanaturally said:


> Where are you ladies getting your red rooibos tea from. There isn't any Indian grocers in my area that I could find. TIA.



lisanaturally rooibos you can get easier...regular grocery stores or health stores in the tea section.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 27, 2013)

Saluadable84

I know right! I was trying to find time to post, but usually it'll be at one or two in the morning, so I just opted to sleep instead .


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 27, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @lisanaturally rooibos you can get easier...regular grocery stores or health stores in the tea section.


Thank you very much


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 27, 2013)

Did a bentonite clay wash...I simply put a spoon of the powder in a bottle added water and shaked it up.  In the shower I applied it to my scalp and hair and rubbed.  Let it sit for a while then proceeded with my wash.  It was very easy to do...I like that


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 28, 2013)

lisanaturally said:


> Where are you ladies getting your red rooibos tea from. There isn't any Indian grocers in my area that I could find. TIA.


I get mine from Trader Joe's.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 28, 2013)

Used my shikakai with amla (and others) once too many times this week  I used it again last night and my hair isn't feeling so good.  

I knew that too much amla isn't for me BUT you know how I like to go hard.  

In any case, I didn't really detangle (finger or otherwise) last night I just left my hair alone...today I'll treat it well with a nice steamed DC and we'll be good


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 28, 2013)

Applied Big Bold Coffee under my DC. Will also do a tea rinse with a mix of Fenugreek and Peppermint tea.


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 28, 2013)

lisanaturally said:


> Where are you ladies getting your red rooibos tea from. There isn't any Indian grocers in my area that I could find. TIA.



I bought rooibos from vitacost -BOGO

Steeped some fenugreek, rosehips, rosemary, nettle, horsetail tea. One of the fenugreek tea bags broke in my mix when i tried to squeeze every ounce of goodness from it.   Thinking I'll use a bit of that mix to make a paste of rose powder on top of the keravada green tea oil prepoo today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2013)

lisanaturally

I got some from Amazon and some from Kroger (Private Selection Brand)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2013)

Used KeraVada Ayurvedic Leave-In and Keravada's Fenugreek Hair Oil (in Warm Vanilla)


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 28, 2013)

Yesterday used KeraVada oil to condition my scalp (still in crochet braids). Massaged. Then dilute shampoo'd and followed that with a red rooibos and bamboo tea rinse . Sealed. Spritzed my scalp this morning with my regular burdock and nettle with oils spritz.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 28, 2013)

Going to try *Oatstraw *once this install is out. Saw it at the herbalist today.

It's basically the leaves and stuff of oatmeal . My research says it is high in silica (not as much as bamboo, tho) and as much protein as soy and meat. Since there was a little mushiness to my hair before the install it will be time for a hard protein after. I'll give it a try and report back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2013)

DarkJoy

I have a box of Oatstraw too.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 28, 2013)

Have you tried it @IDareT'sHair? If you did, what were the results?

Oooh reading more apparently it contains ALL necessary trace minerals. Just means I will have to drink it too. I like drinking and eating vits/mins in teas and smoothies vs. supplements.

Come to think of it, might help to incorporate powdered teas (I got a vitamix) in smoothies for hair and overall health. Hmmmm...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2013)

@DarkJoy Acted like a Protein. Definitely.

It would be good to use if you feel like you need a good Protein Shot.  Strength.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 28, 2013)

^^That's good to know. I bought this. I have to be careful.

After I rinsed out my DC, I poured the Roobios tea over my hair and let it sit for about 10 minutes. Then I rinsed. I was afraid to let the tea sit on my hair. I didn't notice anything special about it on my hair. It wasn't terrible though. 

From here on I will rinse with the tea prior to the DC. It is just easier. I will try another tea next week.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 28, 2013)

Anyone here use broccoli seed oil? I know this isnt a tea but apparently it acts like a natual version of dimethicone but isn't a cone obviously. My ends could benefit from this. 

I need to stop shoppin'..


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 28, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Anyone here use broccoli seed oil? I know this isnt a tea but apparently it acts like a natual version of dimethicone but isn't a cone obviously. My ends could benefit from this.
> 
> I need to stop shoppin'..



And stop tempting us weak folk


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 28, 2013)

Nix08 

Weeelllll you COULD ignore but then you'd miss great product plugs 

Tell ya'll what. I'll order the brocoli seed oil and report to the grease, butters, oils thread.  So it's less tempting (unless you're in that thread too)


----------



## beauti (Sep 28, 2013)

*how long has it been since I last came in here, three weeks? That's how long since I last washed my hair  too lazy to make teas so I just threw some Indian powders in my DC mix. Amla, Aritha, and Maka. Used a mixture of Shea moisture purification masque, cantu Shea butter leave in repair cream, and proclaim cholesterol. Needed some protein. Sitting under dryer now. Will  'poo then finish up with wheat germ rinse. Then I'll be gone another three weeks and do a better job then *


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 28, 2013)

Ive heard of the broccoli seed oil, i think haritage had that in one of her products...I'd be intrested in the results.  

So I mixed up the rose powder with a couple tablesppons of henna for strength and conditioning and decided to add some shikakai powder since I had it.  Warmed up my tea blend from last night and then squirted a mix of walnut, avo and grapesed oil bc it was a little thick. I didnt make alot, will barely cover the whole head. AND I have the keravad green tea in my hair already.  Hope I'm not overdoing this. 
Anyone have thoughts on how long to leave in?


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 28, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Nix08
> 
> Weeelllll you COULD ignore but then you'd miss great product plugs
> 
> Tell ya'll what. I'll order the brocoli seed oil and report to the grease, butters, oils thread.  So it's less tempting (unless you're in that thread too)



DarkJoy ...Don't you dare not share your finds  I am in that thread too 

I guess I have some reading up to do on broccoli oil


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 29, 2013)

It's been a while is I rinsed and my scalp is NOT thanking me but I did a brew of breakfast blend, marshmallow, burdock, Oatstraw and Irish moss (first time trying it). 4tbsp of coffee, 1tsp of marshmallow and Irish moss and 2 tsp of the rest. 

I remember tell faithVA that I make a concentrate. The brew is really strong but I out about 16-20 ounces if water. That's not a lot considering that basically two really strong cups of coffee. I'll attach a picture. 

This allows me to not have to catch and repour because it's not diluted to the point that it's not good enough the first time. I don't want to be in the shower longer than I have to and I don't have a hose for my kitchen sink yet. 

So the water bottle has the strained mix and you can get an idea of how much product versus water I use.

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2013)

Doing a CAT

Coffee under = Ynobe Shop's Amala & Nettle Deep Conditioner
ACV Rinse = Hairveda
Tea = Saw Palmetto with my Leave-In & Oil


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 29, 2013)

I am back to sealing with Vatika oil.  I was using sunflower oil for the ceramide so but the Vatika oil seems to be better feeling on my hair.  And I need another growth spurt.  When I check back, it seems I was cowashing often and using Vatika oil. Either it's that or it is the time of year.  Not sure yet but I am still hoping for APL by the close of the year and I need a BIG growth spurt for that to happen.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 29, 2013)

Did a fenugreek dc today with aowc, and a tea blend.

Cowash with tea/coffee/oil rinse.  

Leave in rinse of saa and acv.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 29, 2013)

Trying to infuse some ayurvedic powders in rice bran oil:triphala, bhringaraj and a little hibiscus, I really hope it comes out well.   

I don't think my scalp likes almond oil....it could be my mind or the weather but my scalp feels sore and I swear I'm shedding more. .. particularly after a scalp massage (maybe I'm too vigorous)


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 29, 2013)

Made a DC using a tea of bhringraj, brahmi, alma, hibiscus, marshmallow, and linden, then adding xantham gum to thicken that, then whipping in some of the whipped butter I just made, honey, aloe vera gel and aloe vera oil. Ended up looking like chocolate pudding and has MAJOR slip!   marinating my hair in it now, hope the results are good!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 29, 2013)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Made a DC using a tea of bhringraj, brahmi, alma, hibiscus, marshmallow, and linden, then adding xantham gum to thicken that, then whipping in some of the whipped butter I just made, honey, aloe vera gel and aloe vera oil. Ended up looking like chocolate pudding and has MAJOR slip!   marinating my hair in it now, hope the results are good!



That sounds yummy MyAngelEyez~C~U


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 29, 2013)

​


Nix08 said:


> That sounds yummy MyAngelEyez~C~U



Nix08

I was actually able to finger detangle with it, so that's a plus for me


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 29, 2013)

So I forgot to do a tea rinse after my relaxer 
But I did do the mid protein step with Millcreek keratin. I also used it along the shaft before applying relaxer. For detangling, I used the Garnier fall fight leave in spray. It has caffeine and instantly softens and removes tangles. My scalp still feels all tingly, fresh and lively!!

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 29, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Going to try *Oatstraw *once this install is out. Saw it at the herbalist today.
> 
> It's basically the leaves and stuff of oatmeal . My research says it is high in silica (not as much as bamboo, tho) and as much protein as soy and meat. Since there was a little mushiness to my hair before the install it will be time for a hard protein after. I'll give it a try and report back.



I use oatstraw thanks to the soothing properties I got from it in Darcys Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Conditioner. Not sure of the protein effect, but it does soothe my scalp a bit and my hair feel better afterwards. I figured it was related to oatmeal somehow, so in that case, how could it not be good!



Nix08 said:


> Trying to infuse some ayurvedic powders in rice bran oil:triphala, bhringaraj and a little hibiscus, I really hope it comes out well.
> 
> I don't think my scalp likes almond oil….it could be my mind or the weather but my scalp feels sore and I swear I'm shedding more. .. particularly after a scalp massage (maybe I'm too vigorous)



Ill be glad when I order my Indian herbs. As for the Almond Oil, my mother told me if you are allergic to nuts, using nutty oils can cause problems on skin and scalp too. Not sure if this is the case, or you scapl could probably just not like oils on it. My scalp hates everything smh


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 29, 2013)

Did an overnight with KeraVada Amla Brahmi Fenugreek etc. oil blend.

Finished my wash with a rinse of black tea, marshmallow, peppermint, horsetail.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 29, 2013)

I spritzed HTN Follicle Mist on scalp.


----------



## biancaelyse (Sep 30, 2013)

I put 2 tablespoons of fenugreek seeds and a clump of stinging nettles in 2 cups of hot water overnight.  In the morning I blended the mix on a medium speed in my Vitamix  until it formed a thick paste.     I applied it to my hair overnight and my hair felt like butter when I co-washed it out.  

I also applied some to my face and let it dry for about 20 min before rinsing.  It gave me very smooth and supple skin.

 I only used about 25% and froze the rest.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 30, 2013)

Used up my gallon tea mixture on Sunday's wash. Will break out the fenugreek on next wash day.


----------



## felic1 (Sep 30, 2013)

The Pompeian oil company is marketing a grapeseed oil spritz. It is on the level of a pam dispenser without the propellant. I know it is not part of coffee, tea and Ayurveda but I just wanted to mention if for the folks that are not following the ceramides challenge. HTH.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Sep 30, 2013)

felic1 said:
			
		

> The Pompeian oil company is marketing a grapeseed oil spritz. It is on the level of a pam dispenser without the propellant. I know it is not part of coffee, tea and Ayurveda but I just wanted to mention if for the folks that are not following the ceramides challenge. HTH.



I just bought this Saturday!! 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi (Sep 30, 2013)

Dup post ............

It has one ingredient. Grapeseed oil.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 30, 2013)

I just took down my install and have that same keravada that you used @IDareT'sHair for the pre-poo on and will massage for a few mins. I makes my scalp feel warm and tingly!

Next, will be cleansing with shikakai, amla, tulsi, etc. Dont have oatstraw yet so will do a reconstructor with Vatika Egg Protein Mask. Then moisture and growth DC with Vatika Garlic Growth Mask with bamboo, nettle and burdock tea underneath. After that will be rinsing with oolong and red rooibos for added hydration + ACV in the tea. Seal. Done.

SN: 2 weeks in crochet braids and hardly any shed! Spritzing with the tea 'braid spray' and tea rinsing a cpl times was great. It was also detangled and still moisturized from before the install. Lovin it!


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 30, 2013)

I am making another mix now.  Decided not to chance it on my old mix.  I used 2 cups of water this time, 3 Rooibos, 2 black tea, 2 tsp each of fenugreek, slippery elm and marshmallow root powders.  In the morning, before I apply it to prepoo'ed hair, I will add honey, sunflower oil, and AOHSR.  Thinking about adding peppermint oil, but not sure yet.  Maybe I will just add the peppermint oil to my sulfur mix so it is applied to my scalp and not my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2013)

I was watching some ytber yesterday and was inspired to make a tea based leave-in. But of course I didn't have all the ingredients so my batch was nothing like hers 

I simmered water, beer and rose petals for about 2 hours. I had purchased the dry hair tea blend and the scalp stimulation tea blend from one of those online places. So I steeped 2 tbsp of each of those, 1/2 tbsp burdock root, 1/2 tbsp nettle, 1/2 tbsp of marshmallow root and 1 chamomile tea bag for a few hours. I put most of it in the ice tray. I have enough left over in the fridge to try on my hair this week. 

I figure it can't be any worse than the Giovanni spritz I'm using which does nothing for my hair. 

At least I made something


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 30, 2013)

Massaged Coffee Pomade on scalp yesterday. I try to do this twice a week.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 30, 2013)

faithVA

Who is the YouTuber?

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## divachyk (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm asking here instead of the dumb question thread: 

Can someone tell me how to make a MSM spritz or is that even a good idea? I got my MSM from Amazon today and I'm itching to use it. I am planning to use it in my DCner but I'm not due to wash again until Saturday. I want to experience the goodness now.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2013)

[USER said:
			
		

> Saludable84;19032161[/USER]]faithVA
> 
> Who is the YouTuber?
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone



It was the naturalhairnskincare channel.


----------



## felic1 (Sep 30, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I was watching some ytber yesterday and was inspired to make a tea based leave-in. But of course I didn't have all the ingredients so my batch was nothing like hers
> 
> I simmered water, beer and rose petals for about 2 hours. I had purchased the dry hair tea blend and the scalp stimulation tea blend from one of those online places. So I steeped 2 tbsp of each of those, 1/2 tbsp burdock root, 1/2 tbsp nettle, 1/2 tbsp of marshmallow root and 1 chamomile tea bag for a few hours. I put most of it in the ice tray. I have enough left over in the fridge to try on my hair this week.
> 
> ...


 
And we have a winner.....Put the extra in the ice cube trays!!! Some will be ready for next time Go! faithVA!!!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 30, 2013)

HanaKuroi
What does the bottle look like?

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2013)

felic1 said:


> And we have a winner.....Put the extra in the ice cube trays!!! Some will be ready for next time Go! faithVA!!!



Aw that's sweet 

I just spritzed it on my hair and baggying now. My scalp tends to stay dry so it felt better just having something on it.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 1, 2013)

So, I "thought" that I was transferring my ayurvedic oil blend into a container but was really pouring it on the side of the container and subsequently all but one ounce down the sink

I now have another brew setting up:
Rice bran oil with a teaspoon of Tulsi powder, hibiscus powder and a tablespoon of triphala powder and bhringaraj powder. I will let it sit for a day or two them do the double broiler in my crockpot for a few hours.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 1, 2013)

And I also have shikakai powder, bhringaraj powder, triphala powder and 5 aritha soap nuts soaking for my wash blend.  (Looks like I forgot to put in some amla.... but I can't remember)


----------



## faithVA (Oct 1, 2013)

I made too much tea mix if I'm just using it for a spritz  I took the tea bag I made and put it in more hot water and did that a few times and I so I have another 2 cups of the tea without the beer or rose petals. I threw it all in the freezer. I may rinse with this new batch on the weekend. 

I spritzed and baggied with my tea blend this morning. I think my scalp is going to be happy


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 1, 2013)

Ohhhh faithVA is REALLY going hard! Im fascinated with this beer business too.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## faithVA (Oct 1, 2013)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];19034771]Ohhhh faithVA is REALLY going hard! Im fascinated with this beer business too.
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



You know I don't know what I'm doing  But I promise you I will get it together. I am slow but methodical once I get started.

Beer is really used more for setting the hair than anything. My mom set her hair with beer since I was a kid. Of course me being a kid, I was like :yuck:  But my hair sets easily and her hair was softer and was hard to set.

But if I can bring myself to do a curlformer set this weekend, I may try it as a setting lotion. It should give the hair good hold without the crunchiness.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 1, 2013)

So I have another idea . Found some sulfur at the herbalist and picked that up... Will be adding that to the powders since I let them marinate on my hair for 15-30min should get the sulfur to do it's growth magic. Tried it with my DC yesterday. Only 1/2 teaspoon but the smell lingered and I had to cowash it out today.

I got an empty gallon container so gonna fill that up with nettle, burdock and oolong and bamboo. Some of that will go to fill up the silk tea spritzer and the plain tea and oil spritzer.

The rest will be poured off as needed to mix the ayurvedics and add ingredients as I see fit (garlic, ginger, etc) or just for general rinsing.

Think I got away from making quarts/gallon at a time when I had the 3 month PS thing going over summer and didnt need so much. It's been such a pain mixing a cup at a time lately!


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 1, 2013)

So road rage pays off  There was so much traffic this morning that I took a different route to work this morning and noticed an Asian grocery store not far from my office.  I just came from there this afternoon
Garlic Powder (I plan to infuse it in oil)
a 'huge' bag of nupur henna
aritha powder
tulsi leaves
Neem powder (I'm still trying with this stuff)
AND they were very organized and were friendly to me  I'm so happy

SN: The ayurvedics are thickening up my hair...I'm just not use to this volume


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 1, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> SN: The ayurvedics are thickening up my hair...I'm just not use to this volume


Not sure if it's the Ayurvedics, air drying or the Shea Moisture thinking line but my hair is super full as well.  YAY!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 1, 2013)

Using: KeraVada's Green Tea Hair Oil (in Warm Vanilla)


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 1, 2013)

Ayurvedic Powder users: How's everyone's curl pattern doing?

Note that my changes are after a full YEAR of Ayurvedics:

Man, my nape and bangs have gone from a tight, cottony 4c+ to a cottony/kinky 3c (nape) to 4a (bangs). The rest is also not as tight, but I'd appreciate it if the crown would loosen up too since it's beyond 4c and breaks when the wind changes direction. 

The nape now retains almost all growth as opposed to the super kinky bits. GOnna try and figure out a way to get the crown and sides to loosen more/faster.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 1, 2013)

Doing a tea rinse tonight using Green, Fenugreek, Hosetail, and Peppermint Tea.


----------



## kxlot79 (Oct 1, 2013)

I've been using henna for about 18 months and my other experiments for about a year and haven't noticed any curl pattern changes. Oh well. 




DarkJoy said:


> Ayurvedic Powder users: How's everyone's curl pattern doing?
> 
> Note that my changes are after a full YEAR of Ayurvedics


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 1, 2013)

My fenugreek paste results are the best when I mix it with other stuff plus conditioner. With just the mix and coconut oil, its not moisturizing enough. I noticed how instantly soft my hair is when I use safflower oil or wheat germ oil to seal or prepoo sooo...Im gonna replace the coconut oil with one of these 

Must be the ceremides

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Lita (Oct 1, 2013)

DarkJoy Hi! I only use Ayuvedic powders in moderation or with a lot of conditioner..Yes,when I was doing the powders weekly,my curl loosen a lot..I started to use a lot of Amla powder with hibiscus powder & my curl pattern returned..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 2, 2013)

Lita said:


> @DarkJoy Hi! I only use Ayuvedic powders in moderation or with a lot of conditioner..Yes,when I was doing the powders weekly,my curl loosen a lot..I started to use a lot of Amla powder with hibiscus powder & my curl pattern returned..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
This would explain what I've been experiencing DarkJoy.  On one hand my ng seemed straighter then the next it seemed more defined.  I haven't been using ayurvedics for long (probably a month) but along with thicker, richer looking and shinier hair my ng is softer.  I also attribute my seemingly increased growth to a little inversion or maybe it's also from the ayurvedics...I'm not sure.  I usually average 1/2" a month but it not noticeable month to month (if that makes sense).  At the end of this month I could see and feel my growth.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 2, 2013)

kxlot79 said:


> I've been using henna for about 18 months and my other experiments for about a year and haven't noticed any curl pattern changes. Oh well.


I hear it doesnt affect some. IDK if it has to do with my hair being real fine and highly porous. Are your strands more coarse and normal to low po?


Nix08 said:


> This would explain what I've been experiencing @DarkJoy. On one hand my ng seemed straighter then the next it seemed more defined. I haven't been using ayurvedics for long (probably a month) but along with thicker, richer looking and shinier hair my ng is softer. I also attribute my seemingly increased growth to a little inversion or maybe it's also from the ayurvedics...I'm not sure. I usually average 1/2" a month but it not noticeable month to month (if that makes sense). At the end of this month I could see and feel my growth.


The thicker richer hair is amazing!!! My hair has completely changed. The moisture balance is nothing short of a miracle. It used to be like steel wool. Now it's just cotton with sheen and body. I've been marvelling at it since I took the crochets out. Had a fantastic growth spurt too! I do the inversion a few times a week and yea, growth is definately on point. That thickness is helping it not to be so break-y. Just want more loosening in key spots 


Lita said:


> @DarkJoy Hi! I only use Ayuvedic powders in moderation or with a lot of conditioner..Yes,when I was doing the powders weekly,my curl loosen a lot..I started to use a lot of Amla powder with hibiscus powder & my curl pattern returned..


Thanks for this @Lita. I heard that amla returns curl pattern. Because mine is so tight and requires Terminator strength to comb through and finger detangling is impossible, I am going to remove amla from my regi for now. Hopefully, that will smooth out the crown and sides faster. They have loosened just not at the rate of the nape and bangs.


----------



## biancaelyse (Oct 2, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Ayurvedic Powder users: How's everyone's curl pattern doing?
> 
> Note that my changes are after a full YEAR of Ayurvedics:
> 
> ...


 
DarkJoy

This happened to me also. I was a 3C and now I am a 3B/3A. My hair jas gone from small pencil diameter curls to fat crayon sized curls.

I apply my powders full strength as a paste mixed with water or acv


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 2, 2013)

DarkJoy I'm planning to reduce my use of amla (except in thriphala, nupur henna where it's already mixed in) and see if it makes a difference.  I like it's effects but it's a very fine line between good and bad for my hair.  Maybe once a month or something I'll use it.

Is it wrong that I'm excited to get home and finish double broiling my ayurvedic oil blend

Maybe I'll make amla oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2013)

Did a *CAT* today:
*C*olumbian Coffee under Ynobe Shop's Nettle & Amala DC'er
*A*CV Rinse Hairveda
*T*ea (Saw Palmetto)


----------



## kxlot79 (Oct 2, 2013)

DarkJoy 

My hair is fine (about a third the diameter of a piece of thread in most places) but dense and tightly curly: teeny pen spring curls. And I have normal porosity.
I've only applied my ayurvedic powders full strength and I've never used neem except when it's pre-mixed in something commercial. I think the SM yellow label has it as an ingredient and I love that stuff.
I've heard of some ladies who don't see curl pattern changes for years of consistent use, which makes me think it's still a possibility.

Did/Do you use ayurvedic powders with the intention of loosening your curl or was that a happy accident and now you're just questing for uniformity?


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 2, 2013)

biancaelyse said:


> @DarkJoy
> 
> This happened to me also. I was a 3C and now I am a 3B/3A. My hair jas gone from small pencil diameter curls to fat crayon sized curls.
> 
> I apply my powders full strength as a paste mixed with water or acv


 biancaelyse thanks for responding! The bulk of my curls are the diameter of a coffee stirer if not tighter. You can imagine how difficult that makes retention and just combing. ANY manipulation = hair loss. Even just washing. I also do the powders at full strength plus the ACV  Are you happy with the new curls?


Nix08 said:


> @DarkJoy I'm planning to reduce my use of amla (except in thriphala, nupur henna where it's already mixed in) and see if it makes a difference. I like it's effects but it's a very fine line between good and bad for my hair. Maybe once a month or something I'll use it.
> 
> Is it wrong that I'm excited to get home and finish double broiling my ayurvedic oil blend
> 
> Maybe I'll make amla oil


 It aint wrong Nix08! LOL! I cant wait to get home and mix up that gallon of tea for this weekend and next week 


kxlot79 said:


> @DarkJoy
> 
> My hair is fine (about a third the diameter of a piece of thread in most places) but dense and tightly curly: teeny pen spring curls. And I have normal porosity.
> I've only applied my ayurvedic powders full strength and I've never used neem except when it's pre-mixed in something commercial. I think the SM yellow label has it as an ingredient and I love that stuff.
> ...


 I think we have similar curl tightness KLOx79. The curl loosening was a happy accident and I want it more uniform. Are you trying to loosen?


----------



## biancaelyse (Oct 2, 2013)

@DarkJoy My hair is healthy and sheds very little so I am happy with that. Also, my hair hangs longer because I have less shrinkage and frizz so overall there have been more benefits.

My hair hangs longer and is less bushy right now.   

I know from experience that when I stop using the ayurvedic powders, my hair will revert to the tighter curls so I can always go back.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2013)

Any ladies using preservatives in your tea? If so, which one(s) are you using? tia


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 2, 2013)

faithVA for the spritzers I keep out of the fridge I just use a lot of EO. Serves as a good enough natural preservative to last a week if ambient temperature isn't too hot. Last winter I was getting ~10days as the ambient temp stayed pretty cool indoors.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2013)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];19041583]faithVA for the spritzers I keep out of the fridge I just use a lot of EO. Serves as a good enough natural preservative to last a week if ambient temperature isn't too hot. Last winter I was getting ~10days as the ambient temp stayed pretty cool indoors.



Thanks. Cool. So maybe like 10 drops per 4 oz? Would that be enough?


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 2, 2013)

Roughly, yes faithVA. I think I put 10+ drops (depending on how strong I want the 'flavor') and plus I mix n match to make interesting scents  I lose track of how much after a while


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2013)

^^Cool. I purchased a preservative, but I will try the EOs until it arrives.


----------



## Lita (Oct 2, 2013)

DarkJoy Yes,Amla powder helps to bring your curl pattern back,but it's very drying,so I always up my moisture...The Brahmi,fenugreek,Rhassoul is great for full/full hair..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## kxlot79 (Oct 2, 2013)

DarkJoy

I didn't really believe in curl loosening from henna until recently, so no I wasn't trying for that. I've read that for some ladies the changes in curl pattern are permanent but for others just semi-permanent.
I'd only be nervous with uneven pattern or multi-texture, since my hair is pretty amazingly uniform texture-wise.
Did you have multi-texture before ayurveda? I haven't read about too many people with a uniform texture.


----------



## kxlot79 (Oct 2, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Any ladies using preservatives in your tea? If so, which one(s) are you using? tia



I've sometimes mixed vitamin E oil in my teas as a preservative. But my main preservative is refrigeration. Lol


----------



## felic1 (Oct 3, 2013)

This must be our  rest night. I will post something tomorrow.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 3, 2013)

Did a cassia this afternoon mixed with some eo's and some other oils and condish I threw in there, my hair came out feeling thicker and stronger. I hope it lasts. I'm going to try to use my ayurvedic powders more often.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 3, 2013)

Finally for my hair Veda bringraj oil with Amla and that other good stuff. Excite to mix it in something.

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## faithVA (Oct 4, 2013)

I have spritzed with my tea blend 2x a day since Sunday. So far so good. My hair is tightly twisted in flat twist so I can't really tell if it is moisturized, but I can tell it isn't super dry. It is only slightly fuzzy for being up for 5 days. I think it is going pretty well considering I am not sealing with oil at all. And my scalp likes having that little spritz of moisture at the end of the day.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 4, 2013)

I wanna do something with my hair today, but IDK what  

I probably should just leave it alone and just silk tea spritz and seal. Maybe wait til Monday for a full powder cleansing.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm brewing sage, fennel, burdock root, and black tea for tea rinse after CW tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2013)

Used KeraVada Oil & Hair Butter Souffle - Full of Ayurvedic Properties


----------



## felic1 (Oct 4, 2013)

I have my first ayurvedic paste on and will rinse out shortly. I am considering a twist out and so I mixed up some henna. I have some tea steeping and my fenugreek on soak. I premixed my deep oil conditioner as well. I have so much hair prep on. I had to stop the hair set up and put groceries in the freezer. I have to be glad my hair is growing and needs henna at the roots, 1/2 inch. The only thing frustrating is all of the required treatments. Oh well. It should look good after I finish.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2013)

@felic1

I'm sure it will look very nice once you're all finished.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 4, 2013)

Loving my ayurvedic oil blend

Stteaming with it and will coffee/tea rinse shortly.   I realized that my acv and saa mix was irritating my scalp. 

So the last time I used it I only put it in the lower length of my hair.   I wonder if I have too much saa in it or if the saa is building and irritating me?

I plan to do a bentonite clay wash. ..I simply use a lot of water with the clay and rinse with it. ..easy as pie ( well eating pie)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2013)

Nix08

When do you plan on Henna'ing again?  Any plans?  How's the Color?


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 4, 2013)

I think I've put myself on a 4 week schedule.   I love the colors but even more so the shine and richness.  I see the color I'm bright light and I just love that peekaboo effect

A friend was just telling me about her friend who is living here but from Angola. . And how every Saturday her mom and her would henna their hair. .. I thought that was so sweet!

IDareT'sHair


----------



## lovelycurls (Oct 5, 2013)

Did a herbal rinse after hair cleanse with
Marshmallow root
Oatstraw powder
Rosehip
Nettle leaf 
Avj


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 5, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> I am making another mix now.  Decided not to chance it on my old mix.  I used 2 cups of water this time, 3 Rooibos, 2 black tea, 2 tsp each of fenugreek, slippery elm and marshmallow root powders.  In the morning, before I apply it to prepoo'ed hair, I will add honey, sunflower oil, and AOHSR.  Thinking about adding peppermint oil, but not sure yet.  Maybe I will just add the peppermint oil to my sulfur mix so it is applied to my scalp and not my hair.


This is my second use on this mix.  Did not add peppermint to the mix.  Thinking about putting a little Kapur in the mix for today...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2013)

Doing a *CAT*

*C*olumbian Coffee under Ynobe's Amala & Nettle DC'er (Ayurvedic)
*A*CV Rinse with Hairveda's ACV Phinising Rinse
*T*ea Red Roobis


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 5, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> fenugreek butter...that sounds interesting, share your results and mix PLEASE




What I decided to do was to melt the butters I wanted to use over a double boiler (big pot filledl halfway with water, brought to a boil, then lowered to simmer, then placed a big glass bowl on top of the pot to gently heat and melt the butters in) and then I added 2-3 teaspoons of fenugreek powder (I ground my seeds up in my vitamix), 1 teaspoon of hibiscus powder, and a a half-teaspoon each of amla, brahmi, and bhringraj. ReviveUk on YouTube says to use about one tablespoon of herbs for every 100ml of oil. I have had this mixture infusing in the double boiler for nearly an hour. I'll let it infuse for about an hour-hour and a half total, and then use some cheesecloth to remove the solid herbs/powder from the melted butter. Then, I'll let the butter infusion cool to a soft solid and begin whipping it. I'll also be adding some honey, glycerin, tea trea oil, and vitamin e.

I'll take a pic when I'm done to show what it looks like.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 5, 2013)

You ladies were talking about preservatives the other day...have any of you considered citric acid? I recall seeing a packet of it at the Indian grocer. And I keep thinking about it I wonder if it would allow me to leave all of my teas out in the shower? But would it negatively alter the brews? 

ETA: X-nay that  It's not a preservative rather it alters the PH.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 5, 2013)

MyAngelEyez~C~U that looks devine


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 5, 2013)

Nix08

Gonna oil my scalp with it this evening. I think I might have added a bit too much fragrance oil...smells nice and covers that tea tree smell, but STRONG, lol.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 5, 2013)

I wore a twist out today. Not sure whether it was the tea or just the act of spritzing my hair 2x a day but my hair was not super dry when I took the twist out today. So that is a good thing. So I will use up the tea that I have made up and hopefully I will see continuous improvement over the next few weeks. 

I also went to another health food store. They have all of the teas. I saw the Horsetail and the Saw Palmetto that the other store didn't have. I didn't buy any since I already have more stuff than I can use in the next 60 days. But now I know where to go to find it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2013)

@MyAngelEyez~C~U

Lawd Gurl....That Looks Delish!

Chile....You Put Your Foot all up in That!......


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 5, 2013)

Citric acid is a preservative. DH uses it when he makes preserves so they don't mold. It's basically acid from lemons or limes. Orange and grapefruit too.

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 5, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Citric acid is a preservative. DH uses it when he makes preserves so they don't mold. It's basically acid from lemons or limes. Orange and grapefruit too.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone



Thx Saludable84 that's what I thought but then I read otherwise.   I will likely try it anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2013)

Used: KeraVada's Hair Pudding. Has Amala, Bramhi, Bringaraj, Fenugreek & Nettle


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 5, 2013)

Did a CAT tonight:

Coffee Medium Roast 
Hairveda's ACV Rinse
Tea (Fenugreek, Peppermint, Rooibos, and Horsetail)


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 5, 2013)

did an overnight with Kerava Amla Brahmi Fenugreek oil

Ended my wash with a tea rinse


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 5, 2013)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> What I decided to do was to melt the butters I wanted to use over a double boiler (big pot filledl halfway with water, brought to a boil, then lowered to simmer, then placed a big glass bowl on top of the pot to gently heat and melt the butters in) and then I added 2-3 teaspoons of fenugreek powder (I ground my seeds up in my vitamix), 1 teaspoon of hibiscus powder, and a a half-teaspoon each of amla, brahmi, and bhringraj. ReviveUk on YouTube says to use about one tablespoon of herbs for every 100ml of oil. I have had this mixture infusing in the double boiler for nearly an hour. I'll let it infuse for about an hour-hour and a half total, and then use some cheesecloth to remove the solid herbs/powder from the melted butter. Then, I'll let the butter infusion cool to a soft solid and begin whipping it. I'll also be adding some honey, glycerin, tea trea oil, and vitamin e.
> 
> I'll take a pic when I'm done to show what it looks like.


Oooo dang girl


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 6, 2013)

I think with introducing more ayurvedics and oils I will have to shampoo more often.   I have noticed increasing hair fall and I'm thinking that it's build up.   

I shampoo'd this morning and did a coffee/tea rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 6, 2013)

@Nix08

Interesting. What are your plans to remove Build-Up? 

I wonder if this is where folks introduce Rhassoul/Bentonite into their Regimens?

I don't know enough about Powdered Ayurvedics. 

So, I guess it's best I stick to my little _babified_ Pre-Mixes in Conditioners, Butter and Oils. 

And call it a day.


----------



## lovelycurls (Oct 6, 2013)

Did a final tea rinse/Leave in with:
Fenugreek tea
Moringa
Rooibos
Burdock root


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair I used elucence clarifying shampoo and it worked really well.   My hair didn't feel stripped at all. 

On Friday night I used bentonite clay wash and my hair felt so gummy or loaded with product after.  That's unlike the first couple times I used it where my hair felt clean.  

I know the powders and such are potent and I'm wondering if I am not washing them out properly.  

Other than the clarifying wash I will do everything else the same this week and see how my hair fairs.

Eta: It's something that I'm doing because my hair feels great otherwise.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 6, 2013)

Nix08

Maybe the powders aren't diluted enough?


----------



## ilong (Oct 6, 2013)

You ladies are amazing!

Reading all of your wonderful concoctions makes me drool and makes me think maybe I'll do that - then I come back to reality and say NAH.   I will just wait fand support Nix08 and MyAngelEyez~C~U when they get their Ayurvedic Potions Etsy stores on line


----------



## ilong (Oct 6, 2013)

Has anyone experienced darkening of hair (especially grey) since using Amla or other Ayurvedic oils? I apply Amla in some form (shea butter mix, rinse, scalp massage mixed oil, etc) daily.  I noticed a couple of days how few grey hairs I have (I don't henna - I am not a lazy person- but I feel too lazy to henna ) and how black my remaining hair looked.   Today while cleansing my hair - my daughter commented "how do you have almost no grey hair".

I do believe it's the Ayurvedic oils, most especially Amla.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 6, 2013)

@ilong

Say What Now??

Lawd....Lemme go order some Amala right quick....


----------



## ilong (Oct 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair  IKR - my daughter is not very happy about the "difference in our hair color".   I just made her an oil mix with Ayurvedic oils  

I think it is the Amla oil and this oil, which is proported to prevent "graying of hair".   (Be aware the Amla has mineral oil as an ingredient)

I love these oils.  In fact I am on my way to the Indian Grocer to re-stock.   They have a GARLIC oil which I add to all my oil mixes to help curb breakage and out of the norm shedding.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 6, 2013)

ilong

Nice.  And thanks for the tip on the other one too.

KeraVada (ETSY) also has a Combo of those two Oils (Amala & that one).  I may try it.

I have a Amala sitting in a Cart, now I'm wondering if I need the blend of both of those.

(No Mineral Oil) but pricey.


http://www.etsy.com/listing/160409909/6x-organic-bhringaraj-heat-distilled?ref=shop_home_active

http://www.etsy.com/listing/159966569/new-8x-concentrated-amla-brahmi?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## ilong (Oct 6, 2013)

We Hair Junkies are just PIT- T - FUL!!!
I purchased 2 Kera Veda oils during the sale. They are downstairs in the BIG STASH (just shameful) - so I will check what they are later. I do recall them having quite a few oils so it may be the oil with the Amla, Brahmi, Fenugreek, etc. (Sounds like something I would buy)

Also, check this out:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=250825

I was purchasing the plain bhringaraj oil but when I had to re-stock I purchased 2 bottles of mahabhringaraj oil. So I must have read somewhere that the latter was better, maybe.

Let me know which one you decide.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 6, 2013)

ilong said:


> *We Hair Junkies are just PIT- T - FUL!!!*


 
ilong

Girl we are jacked up!


----------



## ilong (Oct 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ilong
> 
> Girl we are jacked up!


 
IDareT'sHair  - but ilongdon'tcare 
her hair is growing.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 6, 2013)

Oiled my scalp with my ayurvedic oil blend. ..homemade doesn't smell bad at all


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 6, 2013)

ilong I only just started with the oils but the teas didn't drastically reduce the minimal grey's that I had.   They did give it a slight hint of color but not enough.   I started doing henns and a month ago. . And I truly don't know why i was so intimidated by it. 


S/N: I drove by a hair salon seeming to specialize in henna applications here in my small town. .I likely would never go but I was quite pleased to see it


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 6, 2013)

Massaged scalp tonight with The Pomade Shops Coffee Pomade.


----------



## ilong (Oct 6, 2013)

Nix08 - I purchased a couple of boxes of the ayurvedic herbs in powder form and ... well - let's just say they found another home.    The only powder I prepare and use FATIHFULLY (weekly) is fenugreek.

The only teas I make (for the tea rinses) are plain teas, nettle, thistle.  

I love the oils and how they make my body feel head to toe, inside/out.
I am looking for mineral free ayurvedic oils.   I think I will try oils from here.
I don't see any mineral oil in the list of ingredients.

Are you still oil pulling Nix08?  I am - I love it.  My lips are so soft and I don't experience dryness on my face or lips.  Also, I don't get the morning phlegm.   Sometimes my body feel so moisturized I think the oil is seeping through my pores. 

P.S. I see a lot more sites promoting oil pulling since I started.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 6, 2013)

Everyone is really doing so well in this Challenge/Thread.

Keep up the Good Work Ladies!  

I am really excited to see what 'new' things we come up with in 2014.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 6, 2013)

Since I relaxed today, I didn't want to use any new oils or herbs and not know how they would effect my scalp. I got some oil from keravada so I'm gonna add that to my diluted shampoo and conditioner next week 

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey! Welcome ilong! Glad to see you hanging out here...


----------



## ilong (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks DarkJoy - LHCF is a great repository of information - I find myself in so many threads.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 6, 2013)

@ilong

Well Excuse my Manners Ms. Lady! 

I thought you were a Regular!


:welcome3:


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 6, 2013)

ilong said:


> Nix08 - I purchased a couple of boxes of the ayurvedic herbs in powder form and ... well - let's just say they found another home.    The only powder I prepare and use FATIHFULLY (weekly) is fenugreek.
> 
> The only teas I make (for the tea rinses) are plain teas, nettle, thistle.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link, ilong!  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ilong
> 
> Well Excuse my Manners Ms. Lady!
> 
> ...


 ilong just slipped right on in as if she's always been in this challenge!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 7, 2013)

I've been bitten with the hair crack creating bug, . I WILL be purchasing some of those KeraVada oils, though....


----------



## Lita (Oct 7, 2013)

Spritz with BR coco Amla Brahmi spray,HH honey hash for moisture refresher,Kera's pudding on length & MJ baby cream on the ends...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 7, 2013)

ilong you can still use the powders to make a tea...other than the henna paste, I don't like pastes too much...way to hard for me to wash out.  I'll come chat with you in the oil pulling thread

This ayurvedic oil I made is delightful!  I used it last night and this morning: my hair is not at all greasy AND my shedding has come to a complete halt


----------



## naturalagain2 (Oct 7, 2013)

Had the BEST Henna day ever yesterday. 
My usual recipe is :Nupur 9 Herbs Henna/ Green tea (or some other type tea I'm feeling)/ 1 cup Conditioner/ 2 Tbsp Oil/ 1 TBSP organic honey. Once finished after 4 hours I dunk my head in a tub of water to get most to the henna out. 
Well this time around I did: Nupur 9 Herbs Henna/ Hibiscus tea (first time using)/ 1/3 cup conditioner (tresemme naturals condish)/ 1 Tbsp Grapeseed oil/ 1 tbsp organic honey.

BEST EVER. This time around I lightly coated my hair with grapeseed oil after shampooing (to help manage it and keep away tangles. I didn't use a plastic cap I used saran wrap (which I think helped it from drying out) and a scarf. MOST IMPORTANTLY I didn't dunk my head in a tub full of water. I washed it out under the shower head making sure to continue smoothing my hair in a downward motion. I think dunking my head in water in the past caused the tangles (I was starting to dread henna treatments due to the tangles). It took me LESS time to rinse out the henna compared to other times I only needed to cowash 3 times (really didn't need to do it that many times but want to make sure it was out) and I was able to mostly FINGER DETANGLE (NEVER BEEN ABLE TO DO THAT)!!!! My hair in the sunlight has this deep red tint due to the hibiscus tea. I love it!!!


OH and Bask Y.A.M Nectar combined with Cacao Bark is the bizness!! The coating was like candy on my hair it was so moisturizing after rinsing it out. I only dc'd with no heat for about 30/40 mins.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 7, 2013)

@naturalagain2  I too use Nupura and hibicus tea. I'm sure dunking would cause tangles for me, I also do the smoothing in a downward motion. So you shampoo prior to doing the henna?

Ok, so maybe I talk about hair a bit too much 
Once in a blue moon at work we play the lottery. We are planning to play this week and they want to put more money in than usual. I squawked because I know we aren't going to win anything anyway...one of the guys said 'whatever, just stop trolling the city for Indian grocery stores and put your money in"


----------



## naturalagain2 (Oct 7, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @naturalagain2  I too use Nupura and hibicus tea. I'm sure dunking would cause tangles for me, I also do the smoothing in a downward motion. So you shampoo prior to doing the henna?
> 
> Ok, so maybe I talk about hair a bit too much
> Once in a blue moon at work we play the lottery. We are planning to play this week and they want to put more money in than usual. I squawked because I know we aren't going to win anything anyway...one of the guys said 'whatever, just *stop trolling the city for Indian grocery stores and put your money in*"


LOL! That is too funny LOL

Yeah I shampoo. I wanted to make sure my hair is not coated with anything and it will take the henna well. Especially yesterday because my hair was straighten prior and had a lot cones in my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 7, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @naturalagain2  I too use Nupura and hibicus tea. I'm sure dunking would cause tangles for me, I also do the smoothing in a downward motion. So you shampoo prior to doing the henna?
> 
> Ok, so maybe I talk about hair a bit too much
> Once in a blue moon at work we play the lottery. We are planning to play this week and they want to put more money in than usual. I squawked because I know we aren't going to win anything anyway...one of the guys said 'whatever, just stop trolling the city for Indian grocery stores and put your money in"



I was getting ready to say, how can you talk about hair too much. Then I read the rest. Dang, that's funny. He knows you too well.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 7, 2013)

And the part that I didn't add was before he walked away he's said ya your hair is getting long but you're going to break it because although it's not rubbing on your shoulders it's rubbing on the back of your chair

Maybe I should be embarrassed:reddancer:


----------



## jprayze (Oct 7, 2013)

Just brewed organic chamomile with some bamboo!  I will use it under my DC today.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 7, 2013)

naturalagain2 I'm going to try shampoo'ing before doing my next henna application.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 7, 2013)

naturalagain2 said:


> LOL! That is too funny LOL  Yeah I shampoo. I wanted to make sure my hair is not coated with anything and it will take the henna well. Especially yesterday because my hair was straighten prior and had a lot cones in my hair.



naturalagain2
I always shampoo before henna too and get great results every time. I do almost exactly what you described in your new rinsing methods. Sometimes I use a rinse out conditioner or just Cowash before applying my henna. You are right to make sure hair is clean and conditioned. 

Using the grape seed after washing is a great idea too.   I just discovered that ceramide oils work great for the tangling I often get from being highly porous. I might try my safflower oil on wet hair after washing for my next henna.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 7, 2013)

Do you guys then shampoo again after you henna or just cowash it out?


----------



## naturalagain2 (Oct 7, 2013)

Nix08 no I don't shampoo again I just rinse really well for a long time then use a really moisturizing conditioner after (cowash rinse repeat 3x).


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 7, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Do you guys then shampoo again after you henna or just cowash it out?


 Nix08 I don't poo after henna either. Just cowash 3 times with vo5. I use a LOT of vo5,  If you're having trouble rinsing maybe your mix is not smooth enough. I put a few pinches of sugar in my henna to help with that. I start off by mashing the liquid in with the back of my spoon, adding in the liquid a little at a time then I stir it up really good like a cornbread or pancake batter.   As you prob know, I do shampoo out the fenugreek mix though  I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks ladies I wasn't having trouble rinsing it out but it occured to me maybe it's something I need shampoo to cleanse. Just being cautious....especially since my shed increased. However I seem to have that under control now

mshoneyfly - why do you shampoo out the fenugreek paste?


----------



## biancaelyse (Oct 7, 2013)

I overdid it this weekend!!

I did a fenugreek mask overnight followed by L'Oreal Repair 5 Hair mask.  My hair was over conditioned; my  curls were more limp and had little bounce 

Both products are great but not at the same time for me.


----------



## Jewell (Oct 7, 2013)

ilong said:


> Has anyone experienced darkening of hair (especially grey) since using Amla or other Ayurvedic oils? I apply Amla in some form (shea butter mix, rinse, scalp massage mixed oil, etc) daily.  I noticed a couple of days how few grey hairs I have (I don't henna - I am not a lazy person- but I feel too lazy to henna ) and how black my remaining hair looked.   Today while cleansing my hair - my daughter commented "how do you have almost no grey hair".
> 
> I do believe it's the Ayurvedic oils, most especially Amla.



I dont have but maybe one or 2 grays in the front, and hallelujah one of those bad boys shed out the other day...but yes, as I have used Amla oil for years and other Ayurvedic oils with Amla in it, it definitely darkens your hair, gray, blonde, light brown, or otherwise. 

My hair is naturally a #4 (light brown) with some strawberry blonde strands here and there, and since using the oils, it appears anywhere from natural black to very dark brown. One reason I use the oils is because as the advertisements say, "it helps keep your hair dark, dense, and lustrous."  Definitely true for me. I dont have to apply semi-permanent rinses in jet black hardly at all. It's definitely the amla. I only manage to henndigo once a year and it is a long process...applying rinses I only do maybe twice a year. I just hate bothering with color but yet I like my hair to be black...

Im very hair lazy...like to just wash, detangle, and air dry and not really touch it until a week later at the next wash. But I plan to get back to doing an Ayurvedic treatment weekly before washing. They were very beneficial when I was doing them, especially oil soaks and deep scalp massages (been a couple weeks since I did one). 

Getting ready to mix up some henna more for conditioning than color, and will let that sit for 3-4 hours. I'll be getting back on my tea rinsing tonight too. I use a combo of Nupur 9 Herbs and Reshma "Black" Henna. I add honey, greek yogurt (curd as Indians say), a tiny bit of oil, lime or lemon juice, and black tea and coffee mixed together. Let it sit about 1 hour and apply.


----------



## felic1 (Oct 7, 2013)

I used my napur henna on Saturday and left it on overnight. I rinsed it out on Sunday and applied my indigo for about 4-5 hours and rinsed. I used conditioner to help rinse and no shampoo because it was accidentally squeaky clean before the henna treatment. My grey was well covered. I did not shampoo because I will not do so for a few days so it can further migrate into the shaft. I planned to do a twist pout with that SM curl enhancing smoothie but could not find it. I did deep condition with silk dreams and oil and it had a lot of bounce. I had brewed up some tea for a refill and some fenugreek. I could not deal with rinsing it out after the henna so I put it in a jar in the fridge for the midweek. No coffee to scalp this week. It was a henna,acv and tea. HAT!


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 7, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @naturalagain2 I'm going to try shampoo'ing before doing my next henna application.


I also clarify and chelate before every henna/indigo--2x a month-- using diluted Aubrey Organics Swimmers Shampoo. I ain't playin'. These greys will NOT be tolerated!!! Plus it helps with the other factors I got going on: hard water (which causes breakage), lots of chlorine in the tap water (I can smell it plus the minerals when I turn on the tap), and heavy sealing product build-up. I do use a water filter but still. My hair's balance has been in check and I aint takin noooo chances!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 7, 2013)

Just so you ladies know KeraVada has coffee oil up on etsy.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 7, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Thanks ladies I wasn't having trouble rinsing it out but it occured to me maybe it's something I need shampoo to cleanse. Just being cautious....especially since my shed increased. However I seem to have that under control now mshoneyfly - why do you shampoo out the fenugreek paste?



Nix08
It leaves my hair too oily if I just cowash

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## ilong (Oct 7, 2013)

@IDareT'sHair -thank you girl we've been busy getting our hair on - so no worries.
@Duchess007 - you are more than welcome. I am putting myself on a no buy for about a three or for weeks- I need to use some of the many oil concoctions I have in my stash. I still have 3 bottles of Liquid Gold with Sulfur, 2 bottles of Njoy's Mix, 2 bottles of KeraVeda, 2 bottles of Wild Growth Hair Oil, in addition to the bottles of plain Ayurvedic and regular oils. wned:

@DarkJoy- I'm sorry for bustin' in on the party unannounced  . My eyes didn't focus on the "C" word (challenge). It's rather late to join the 2013 challenge - so I will wait (quietly ) on the sidelines until the 2014 challenge starts.  I HOPE -  You know how we hair junkies love a good' hair party!


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 7, 2013)

ilong you start right away, don't be silly no need to wait till 2014!


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 7, 2013)

ilong, chiiiile you better get your butt back up in here!  You kiddin? Pull up a seat and get started!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 7, 2013)

ilong

Gurl Pleeze!  You in. oke:oke: 

Truthfully, I thought you were already in (and posted occasionally) 

Stay here and just Oil Slide with us right into 2014


----------



## ilong (Oct 7, 2013)

OK OK OK -  I guess since I'm in I will have to complete initiation, which I am sure I imagined that it requires me to go buy a new oil RIGHT, RIGHT, RIGHT??????


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 7, 2013)

ilong 

Nope.  You can buy Coffee, Teas, Ayurvedic, Ginger Root, Clays, Powders for this particular Challenge.


----------



## ilong (Oct 7, 2013)

So - my daughter told me she is going to attach a fee to my services.   (She' kiddidng but she has been trying to pimp me since she was 10)

Two of her colleagues at work asked her if I could whip up a shea mix AND an oil mix for them.   When my daughter's BFF saw my DGD's hair and my daughter  told her how much my hair has grown and how I got her (my daughter's) hair to stop shedding.  Her BFF asked her if I could make her a hair oil.  She has an autoimmune disease and it is attacking her hair viciously.
Course you all know I will.    Heck - thanks to you all I have enough oils.


----------



## ilong (Oct 7, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ilong
> 
> Nope. You can buy Coffee, Teas, Ayurvedic, Ginger Root, Clays, Powders for this particular Challenge.


 
IDareT'sHair   :spoiler:.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 7, 2013)

ilong

I thought you migtha' thought you were in the Oils, Grease, Pomades Thread, so I wanted to make sure you were in the Right Thread.....

I had to help you get that Shopping List right.


----------



## felic1 (Oct 7, 2013)

We are in an oil slide? Slide to the left, slide to the right, criss cross......Yall are so funny!


----------



## Luprisi (Oct 7, 2013)

Does anyone use CCs naturals tea bags? I got a few today but I don't know how many cups of water should I use for a tea bag. Also, do you deep condition on top of the tea? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ilong (Oct 7, 2013)

IDareT'sHair .  

felic1 - I was trying to be - but IDareT'sHair stopped my slide (oops I mean roll)   I thought I could slip a new Ayurvedic oil up in  here but IDareT'sHair ain't havin' it.  

***ilong tiptoes over to the oil, grease pomade thread***


----------



## kxlot79 (Oct 7, 2013)

I haven't used CCs Naturals Tea Bags but I've used other brands and I typically steep 1 cup per tea bag unless otherwise directed or the bag looks larger than a regular tea bag. (I like my brews very strong so I'll usually steep them overnight. And I'd guess you could control the potency by duration of steeping.)
HTH! 



Luprisi said:


> Does anyone use CCs naturals tea bags? I got a few today but I don't know how many cups of water should I use for a tea bag. Also, do you deep condition on top of the tea?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## Luprisi (Oct 7, 2013)

These are a little larger than average so I'm assuming 2 cups would be enough.


----------



## felic1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Ok. I know yall love me for me. Here is this picture, the first and I think only twist out I will every do!!


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 7, 2013)

felic1 I love that pic


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 7, 2013)

felic1

Girl...Hush.  That Twist-Out turned out thebomb.com!  

Especially for your 1st Time.  You did a Great Job.

Really Nice.  2nd Day Hair will probably look equally as pretty.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 8, 2013)

I have an 'all but the kitchen sink" brewing for my DC/Rinse blend:
Ashwagandha
Bhringaraj
Nettle
Bamboo
Slippery Elm
Fenugreek
Marshmallow root
Lemongrass
Lavendar
Thyme
Hibiscus
Rosemary
Burdock
Rooibos
Green
Oolong
Borage
Saw Palmetto
Horsetail
Peppermint
Moringa
Writing out this list makes me chuckle Can you say 'indecisive' much


----------



## felic1 (Oct 8, 2013)

This was a HAM hair do. It would have looked better if I had found the twisting product. I spritzed this mess, applied the leave in and the LOC and braided it to the head. It is so moist now and still under the bag and bonnet. Back to the drawing board!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2013)

Did a* CTAT* today:

*C*offee under my Moringa & Green *T*ea DC'er (Ynobe Shop's)
*A*CV Rinse (Hairveda)
*T*ea - Saw Palmetto with my L-I & Oil


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 8, 2013)

Rinsed with coffee and tea.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 8, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> I have an 'all but the kitchen sink" brewing for my DC/Rinse blend:
> Ashwagandha
> Bhringaraj
> Nettle
> ...



LAWD!





http://25.media.tumblr.com/2130be30ad66d5ea6b34ec185a8e43f8/tumblr_mhnt5wSskK1qdzcxso1_500.gif


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 8, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft I know I know


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 8, 2013)

Nix08

um....can you make a blog already? I would spend hours on that thing. PRETTY PLEASE!


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 8, 2013)

Haha. . You are too sweet


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 8, 2013)

Used The Pomade Shops Coffee Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2013)

@Rozlewis

What do you think? I have x3 16oz of these. 

Haven't tried them yet tho'. I decided to replace this with MD's Coffee & Kokum.

Saving them for Winter. They get really good reviews in U1 B1. 

I also just bought x2 of the Herbal Blend Conditioners.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

This is my first time using the coffee conditioner so I have to give it a little time. I have not use the Herbal Blend Conditioner yet. I am preparing for my winter routine so I recently purchased a lot of items from the Pomade Shop. Love, love, love her products. I am also placing a large order with MD and will purchase the Coffee & Kokum. 

How do you compare the PS Coffee conditioner to the MD Coffee & Kokum?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2013)

@Rozlewis

I have not used TPS Coffee yet. I'm just working on my Fall/Winter Stash.

I really liked MD's Coffee & Kokum. Can't wait to compare these two. 

U1B1 gave TPS Coffee Conditioner Stellar Reviews.  

So, I know it will be good. It looks good too.

Excited to try both TPS Coffee & the Herbal Blends. And the LinoMoist.

I also have x2 Rosemary's (and I haven't tried that before either). 

Love the Peppermint. And I actually liked the Coffee Pomade minus the Grounds.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Rozlewis
> 
> I have not used TPS Coffee yet. I'm just working on my Fall/Winter Stash.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair

We will have to compare notes because I just purchased a lot of the pomades and I cant wait to use them. I am storing them in the refrigerator for now. I am using the Coffee and the LinoMoist. I like both so far. The coffee grounds don't bother me. When massaging they feel like I am exfoliating my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2013)

@Rozlewis

I also bought 'several' especially when they had the Sale when they were changing Jars/Labels. 

A combo of Peppermint/Rosemary.  All in Vanilla.  Haven't tried the Plumeria.

(I didn't get any of the Coffee Pomades) during that Sale.

You are right, it does feel very exfoliating.


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 9, 2013)

Today will be ...  My usual mix of fenugreek, marshmallow root, slippery elm, Kapur, AOHSR, sunflower oil, added some wheat germ oil this time, AVG, honey.  

Yesterday, I went to Olive Garden for lunch and ordered hot tea (I was cramping and didn't want to drink anything cold).  I picked the orange peach tea.  It was absolutely delicious, no sugar was needed at all, but I did add some lemon.  So as I am drinking the tea, I noticed how beautifully deep red it turned as it steeped.  Bingo!  That's the red color I wanted in my hair, so I asked the server to bring me about 5 bags.  I drank one more cup and kept the other 4 for my tea rinse today.  It's caffeine free so I added a couple of black tea bags to a cup of boiling water.  I can't wait to see how that deep red shows up once I am done with this hair day!!!!!  Once I am done with this prepoo and DC, i think I will pour the tea on, put some VO5 Passion fruit smoothie, baggy for a little while so the tea will stain my hair and do its thing.  

This will be a long hair day but I don't plan on going anywhere and I have plenty of computer work to do today.  Home Office/hair day for me!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2013)

[USER=354339 said:
			
		

> Jobwright[/USER];19073247]Today will be ...  My usual mix of fenugreek, marshmallow root, slippery elm, Kapur, AOHSR, sunflower oil, added some wheat germ oil this time, AVG, honey.



Will you share more of how you made your mix. The ingredients sound like something that may work for me. tia


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2013)

I am using the tea mix I made up 2 weeks ago. I don't remember what is in it  But I added a bit of glycerin, vitamin E and peppermint EO. I have been spritzing my hair with it 2x a day to see if I can boost the moisture. 

I bought some moisture boosting ingredients from Ingredients to Die for. I am going to try them in water first and then if they work add them to my tea blends when I figure out which teas I am going to work with.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 9, 2013)

I love the hint of coffee smell that lingers after using Jar of Joe.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 9, 2013)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I am using the tea mix I made up 2 weeks ago. I don't remember what is in it  But I added a bit of glycerin, vitamin E and peppermint EO. I have been spritzing my hair with it 2x a day to see if I can boost the moisture.
> 
> I bought some moisture boosting ingredients from Ingredients to Die for. I am going to try them in water first and then if they work add them to my tea blends when I figure out which teas I am going to work with.



What did u buy from ingredients to die for?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 9, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Will you share more of how you made your mix. The ingredients sound like something that may work for me. tia


I mix 1 tsp each of marshmallow root, fenugreek and slippery elm powders in 2-3 cups boiling water. I usually put a couple of Rooibos and black tea bags in there as well.  Cover, let it sit overnight so the powders can absorb the water well and make the mucilage that provides the slip we love so much.  On wash day, I mix about 3-4 tbs of AOHSR  with about 2tbs each of honey, AVG, sunflower oil.  After that is mixed really well, I add 1 tsp Kapur powder, mix it well.  Then add about a cup of the fenugreek, marshmallow, slippery elm mucilage. Mix it well and apply relaxer style to EVCO prepoo'ed hair. I save the remaining mucilage in a covered container in the fridge for the next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2013)

Massaged in some KeraVada Hair Oil.  (Green Tea, I think?)


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 9, 2013)

Massaging in The Pomade Shop Coffee Pomade


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 9, 2013)

I air dried 100% today with my hair completely loose, first time ever.  I had to cook dinner so I ran out of time to band it or bun it.  So now, I guess I will spray with Shea Moisture Yucca Boabab and seal with Vatika oil, then detangle massage, invert and tie it down for the night..  Lord, please give me what I need so my hair doesn't break or do something awful!


----------



## Lita (Oct 9, 2013)

Just applied some HH black coffee butter on my length.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 9, 2013)

Brewed a refresher blend of:
Bamboo
Peppermint
Lavender
Rosehip
Will use that tonight and will massag my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2013)

Will make a Pot of Coffee for next Wash Day (Columbian Supreme)


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2013)

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];19073589]What did u buy from ingredients to die for?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I bought
---Vegemoist
---Marshmallow Moisture Balm
---Organicals Dew Drops
---Optiphen Plus
---Hazelnut Oil
---Organicals Healthy Locks

I've been wanting to try the Vegemoist and Marshmallow Moisture Balm for a while now. I need to figure out what I am going to try first.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2013)

[USER=354339 said:
			
		

> Jobwright[/USER];19073609]I mix 1 tsp each of marshmallow root, fenugreek and slippery elm powders in 2-3 cups boiling water. I usually put a couple of Rooibos and black tea bags in there as well.  Cover, let it sit overnight so the powders can absorb the water well and make the mucilage that provides the slip we love so much.  On wash day, I mix about 3-4 tbs of AOHSR  with about 2tbs each of honey, AVG, sunflower oil.  After that is mixed really well, I add 1 tsp Kapur powder, mix it well.  Then add about a cup of the fenugreek, marshmallow, slippery elm mucilage. Mix it well and apply relaxer style to EVCO prepoo'ed hair. I save the remaining mucilage in a covered container in the fridge for the next wash day.



Thank You. I think I will try that mix of tea next time I make a brew.


----------



## ilong (Oct 9, 2013)

Made a fresh container of Garlic and Green Tea for this week's cleansing.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 9, 2013)

Took a bazillion years but now that my broccoli seed and cottonseed oils have arrived, I have some plans 

1. Test the cottonseed in the hair tonight via twisting for twistout tomorrow
2. Test the broccoli seed to take out twists tomorrow since its supposed to act as a silicon

If my hair aint breaking and falling out by the handful at the end of the day, I will add the broc to the tea spritz that contains silk peptides and add the cotton to the weekly tea/oil rinse 

Wish these strands luck!

(yea this was probably better in the butters, grease, pomades thread but it overlaps and we all family in here  )


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 9, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I bought
> ---Vegemoist
> ---Marshmallow Moisture Balm
> ---Organicals Dew Drops
> ...



I have a 32 oz of the marshmallow balm and haven't used it. I don't know how. Let me know what you do with it. The dew drops sound nice and I need to look up the vegemoist.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2013)

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];19076631]I have a 32 oz of the marshmallow balm and haven't used it. I don't know how. Let me know what you do with it. The dew drops sound nice and I need to look up the vegemoist.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF




You are supposed to apply it to your hair before you put on your leave-in. I did read on-line that someone purchased it and didn't know how to use it and they put it on dry hair. She loved it that way. 

The vegemoist is a component in the Marshmallow Balm. You could technically buy all of the ingredients and make your own balm. 

I will keep you updated when I use them. I thought about buying the 32 oz marshmallow balm. But I didn't want to buy that much and not like it. So I just purchased 2 oz which should be enough to test. Going to just put the vegemoist in water and use it as a spritz. It is a powder.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2013)

Used KeraVada Nettle in: Pumpkin Spice


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 10, 2013)

Just ordered:

Brahmi Powder
Amla Powder
Methi (Fenugeek) Powder
Bhrinhaj (Spell check lol) Powder

I plan to start doing Ayurvedic Prepoo's to help thicken my hair and reduce shedding. I can't wait!


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 10, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Brewed a refresher blend of:
> Bamboo
> Peppermint
> Lavender
> ...



Used this on my scalp tonight along with my ayurvedic oil blend during my scalp massage and inversion.

EnExitStageLeft those are great choices.   How do you plan to use them?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 10, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft 

Oh, I wasnt finished 

That a smart way to add ayurvedics esp when you already have all those great handmade DCs. You can totally use them as a prepoo. Good creative thinking, lady!!

Id like to know what you end up doing with the powders too


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 10, 2013)

*Ya'll!!!!!  Cottonseed and Broccoli seed oils!!!*. 





The cottonseed penetrates and seems to 'moisten' strands.  The broc kept my strands from too much tangling and snagging (not 100%) as my porous type 4 tends to do similar to a silicon! New staples!!!

OTN:Freshening my strands with a cowash:

pre-poo = keravada with a bunch of stuff in it 
cowash = cheap condish + shikakai + ashwaganda powders
ACV
leave-in  silk spritz = burdock, oolong, bamboo + grapeseed and camelia seed + silk peptides 
Broccoli seed oil = seal


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 10, 2013)

Nix08 and mshoneyfly

I plan to use them in a mixture of:

All 4 powders, coconut cream, coconut oil (Dabur Vatika Oil), and V05 Conditioner or Suave COnditioner

I'll slather it on dry hair, let it sit for a hour or two.....co-cleanse or shampoo....DC w/ steam (something moisturizing) and apply leave ins


----------



## Lita (Oct 10, 2013)

Wash/Dc tonight 1hr..Claudies Kahve con,Kahve lotion to rinse,HH espressosell to moisturized,HH black coffee on length,on ends MD Amla hair cream..warm HH wild grow oil on scalp..Hair in 6braids/feels really silky...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 11, 2013)

Did a rinse with Njoi Tea Rinse after my wash. Leave in was Claudie's Kahve leave in sealed with Kahve oil.

Next day, used a little HH Espressoself to moisturize. My hair is so soft and silky!!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 11, 2013)

Did a tea soak w/peppermint, rooibos, green tea, chamomile teas under Joico moisture recovery for an hour. Then cowashed out with VO5 calming chamomile tea condish, hair feels lovely


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 11, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> pre-poo = keravada with a bunch of stuff in it
> cowash = cheap condish + shikakai + ashwaganda powders
> ACV
> leave-in  silk spritz = burdock, oolong, bamboo + grapeseed and camelia seed + silk peptides
> Broccoli seed oil = seal


Wanted volume so changed it up:

-Added  SM Stregnthening DC mixed with indigo for 20 mins 
-Moisture DC with AO blue camomile and rose mosqueta
-skipped the silk as I am heading towards protein overload
It worked--volumized and re-hydrated!

Also, the powders worked great with the V05 again.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 11, 2013)

Ladies is there a place online where I can order all the different teas like marshmallow root etc. I live in a small town and we don't have a place out here to get all the different teas you ladies are using, and I want to try them


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 11, 2013)

lisanaturally said:


> Ladies is there a place online where I can order all the different teas like marshmallow root etc. I live in a small town and we don't have a place out here to get all the different teas you ladies are using, and I want to try them



Vitacost

Sometimes they have BOGO sales

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 11, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Vitacost
> 
> Sometimes they have BOGO sales
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



Thanks so much


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2013)

Using KeraVada Nettle Hair Oil:  (in Pumpkin Spice)


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 11, 2013)

Tea spritzing and sealing today. THat is all


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 11, 2013)

DarkJoy what do you tea spritz with? How are you liking it?


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 11, 2013)

Applied Keraveda oil as a pre-poo.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 11, 2013)

lisanaturally said:


> @DarkJoy what do you tea spritz with? How are you liking it?


I dropped regular leave-in because the tea spritz works so well for me. It's been around a year-ish. Right now its:

-oolong
-burdock
-bamboo
-red rooibos
-oils: EVOO, grapeseed, camellia seed

@lisanaturally


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 11, 2013)

Added some of this keravada Ayurvedic oil mix to my castor oil because I was wearing my bun really low. Usually the CO leaves my hair itchy but adding the oils reduced the itching to nothing. 

I'm liking this.

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 11, 2013)

Infusing fenugreek seeds in rice bran oil - double broiler style in my crockpot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2013)

Will Do a *C- A - T* in the a.m.

*C*offee over probably one of Naturelle Grow's DC'er 
*A*CV Rinse Phinising Rinse
*T*ea (Burdock Root)


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 11, 2013)

This is henna weekend and I'm geeked about it. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 11, 2013)

Been DCing with my bootleg heatcap (saran, plastic cap and skully) for about 3 hours. Took a nice nap to catch up on beauty rest. When I took off the skully, the plastic felt almost hot to the touch. This is great since I dont have the patience for sitting under a dryer. 

I used a henna, fenugreek (I think...) mix from several months ago I found in the freezer. I added some watercress powder, bhringraj, irish moss, kapur kachri, safflower oil and essential oils on damp unwashed hair. About to rinse, shikakai shampoo bar, tea rinse and VO5 rinse out.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 11, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Been DCing with my bootleg heatcap (saran, plastic cap and skully) for about 3 hours. Took a nice nap to catch up on beauty rest. When I took off the skully, the plastic felt almost hot to the touch. This is great since I dont have the patience for sitting under a dryer.
> 
> I used a henna, fenugreek *(I think...)* mix from several months ago I found in the freezer. I added some watercress powder, bhringraj, irish moss, kapur kachri, safflower oil and essential oils on damp unwashed hair. About to rinse, shikakai shampoo bar, tea rinse and VO5 rinse out.
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



 mshoneyfly you need to go buy some labels and a sharpie from WallyWorld, Tar-Jay Boutique, or the :dollar: store.    Lady, you need to know what your putting in your hair.  

How long can you keep Ayurvedic mixes in the freezer for?  Is it six months+?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 12, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> mshoneyfly you need to go buy some labels and a sharpie from WallyWorld, Tar-Jay Boutique, or the :dollar: store.    Lady, you need to know what your putting in your hair.    How long can you keep Ayurvedic mixes in the freezer for?  Is it six months+?



I know, right?  That was the last of my freezer stash. Will label from now on.  I think 6 mos is too long. The henna loses its color so it wont stain. Maybe more like 1 mo for henna but it still had the awesome conditioning properties   Im really liking that shampoo bar too

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2013)

Did an Overnight Oil "Soak" with KeraVada's Nettle Hair Oil. 

Now will be proceeding with my CAT.

May use either the KeraVada Butter or L-I Crème after my Hair Dries. 

Both the Butter and the Leave-In are full of Ayurvedic properties & Teas.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 12, 2013)

Did a CAT:

Coffee - Big Easy Intense Coffee
AVC - Hairveda's Phinishing Rinse
Tea - A mix of Peppermint, Fenugreek, Rooibos, and Horsetail


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 12, 2013)

Gotta whip my hair into shape for my big interview Monday.

I am gonna try the fenugreek seeds for the first time tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2013)

DarkJoy

I'm sure your Interview will go Great and Your Hair will be On Point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2013)

Currently Steeping:
Burdock Root
Sage
Saw Palmetto

For next wash day!


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 13, 2013)

Wash day. Forgot to mention some changes to my usual shikakai, tulsi, neem mix.

Really focusing on growth and thickness so to the shikakai mix, I've added sulfur powder and out of sheer laziness organic garlic & ginger powders (for the times I dont feel like making the ginger/garlic water  Removed amla in hopes of further loosening my 4c+ curl pattern.

Right now, ginger and fresh garlic are on the stove to make the paste. I have keravada fungreek, bharingiraj (sp), and whatever else in this oil pre-pooing 

Will continue to add indigo powder to DCs. It really instantly thickens and shines my hair and I see less breakage. This only stays on for an hour max--no color deposit this method and that's fine.

Will do my regular tea/oil rinse and ACV--thank goodness I still have at least a quart in the fridge and it's still holding up a week later .


----------



## FelaShrine (Oct 13, 2013)

Is Roobios supposed to be moisturizing? Decided to rinse with black tea for first time but add  chai roobios to it And it didn't leave my hair hard like I had expected considering the various reviews on black tea. Pleasantly surprised


----------



## Rnjones (Oct 13, 2013)

FelaShrine said:


> Is Roobios supposed to be moisturizing? Decided to rinse with black tea for first time but add  chai roobios to it And it didn't leave my hair hard like I had expected considering the various reviews on black tea. Pleasantly surprised



I heard rooibos is good for moisture but I found it to cause my scalp to flake horribly.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 13, 2013)

Aloe vera juice is the truth!!


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 13, 2013)

Rnjones said:


> I heard rooibos is good for moisture but I found it to cause my scalp to flake horribly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Could be your scalp hated it. Mine does that with most products and many teas.

However, like fela, I've found rooibos to be very hydrating

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Aggie (Oct 13, 2013)

Not in here very often but today I prepoo'ed with evoo, evco and avj. Now I have a henna treatment on my hair. I can't wait to DC


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 13, 2013)

Did an overnight with Trigger on scalp and KeraVada Amla Brahmi Fenugreek on length

Did a final rinse with Shi Naturals tea rinse.

Moisturized today with HH Espressoself sealed with Kahve oil


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 13, 2013)

lisanaturally said:


> Aloe vera juice is the truth!!



lisanaturally
ITA!!  How did you use the AVJ and what were your results?  Ive had good experiences with it too

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 13, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> lisanaturally
> ITA!!  How did you use the AVJ and what were your results?  Ive had good experiences with it too
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



mshoneyfly I just wet my hair with it then put in a little grapeseed oil and put my hair in two buns, and my hair is soft! I love it. I'm going to start incorporating avj in my ayurvedic pastes for sure.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 14, 2013)

lisanaturally said:


> mshoneyfly I just wet my hair with it then put in a little grapeseed oil and put my hair in two buns, and my hair is soft! I love it. I'm going to start incorporating avj in my ayurvedic pastes for sure.



I get good results when I use it as a moisturizer too.  Its esp good to my NG. It seals the cutocle and even split ends nicely but I still seal with oil anyway

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 14, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> I get good results when I use it as a moisturizer too.  Its esp good to my NG. It seals the cutocle and even split ends nicely but I still seal with oil anyway
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



Wow I had no idea, thanks for the great info!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 14, 2013)

How are you guys using your AYurvedic Powders? Prepoo, herbal rinses, DC's. Also does anyone coat their hair with oil before applying a paste? I was thinking that would make it easier to rinse. What do you pro's think?


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 14, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> How are you guys using your AYurvedic Powders? Prepoo, herbal rinses, DC's. Also does anyone coat there hair with all before applying a paste? I was thinking that would make it easier to rinse. What do you pro's think?



I'm not a pro. Just got the oil from keravada but so far I mixed it in my castor oil for my scalp because I kept low bunning and I put it in my DC and it was really good.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 14, 2013)

Saludable84

I have one there oils as well. I also have another ayurvedic oil blend on the way. I also bought some powders.....we'll see how this goes


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 14, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> How are you guys using your AYurvedic Powders? Prepoo, herbal rinses, DC's. Also does anyone coat there hair with all before applying a paste? I was thinking that would make it easier to rinse. What do you pro's think?



I mostly use them as a DC. I put the oil and conditioner in my mix after mixing the powders with a little warm water. It could make it easier to rinse; never tried it. Lately I have been washing out the powders with: 1 shampoo bar wash and two VO5 cowashes. The best way to get the debri out is to PRESS handfuls (a lot!!) of VO5 into the roots (this is mostly where the debri gets stuck). Then massage the scalp and spread some conditioner to the shaft. Add more handfuls for longer hair. For me its the only thing that gets the powders out

Dont spend too much time on the initial rinse out because the twigs are NOT coming out without conditioner. Just rinse enough until the water is clear then break out the VO5. This advice came from Hennasooq and it works perfectly. 

Good Luck EnExitStageLeft

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## z3000zee (Oct 14, 2013)

I did a henna/indigo treatment last night. I am loving my hair this morning.  I mixed it with Amla and Shikaki.  I may start adding other powders in the future.  I was never a product junkie but I think I my become a powder and herb junkie.  So much fun, the results are amazing and the costs are a lot less.  You guys are not a good influence on me.  My hubby said to me the other day that he couldn't believe I had another box coming to the house.  Oh well, there could by worse habits.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 14, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Saludable84
> 
> I have one there oils as well. I also have another ayurvedic oil blend on the way. I also bought some powders.....we'll see how this goes



Am I playing Catch-up with your sig pic?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 14, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Am I playing Catch-up with your sig pic?



Nope. Cause you're already there. Imagine when you straighten.....LAWD


----------



## Lita (Oct 14, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft I do a pre before I use any paste..I mix my powders with conditioners & oils..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Oct 14, 2013)

Just spritz with Blue Roze Coco Amla/Brahmi cream mist...Keeps my roots strong/hair moisturized.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 14, 2013)

DarkJoy best of luck today

Did a tea/coffee rinse today after a fenugreek paste dc.  My hair feels incredibly soft!


----------



## ilong (Oct 14, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Gotta whip my hair into shape for my big interview Monday.
> 
> I am gonna try the fenugreek seeds for the first time tomorrow.


 
DarkJoy -  I know it's late in the day - I didn't see your post - but I pray that you "wowed" the heck out of the interviewers and they make you an offer (that you can't refuse ) tomorrow!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 14, 2013)

Lita and mshoneyfly

I think I'm going to prepoo with the paste/conditioner concoction so that I can co-cleanse it out. You think its a good idea?

Also to those who stan for Keraveda, is the coffee oil any good? I think I may invest in it because while I love my Hairtrigger it ups my shedding by....um....alot .


----------



## Lita (Oct 15, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft Hi! The coffee oil is pretty good,no shedding issues,Brahmi/Fennugreek is awsome...Coffee oil is a little thick,but absorbs..Strong scent,but doesn't linger..

*Go for it..I have warm vanilla.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

I have the Coffee Oil (Pumpkin Spice & Cotton Candy).  Can definitely smell the Coffee.  Lita is right, the scent doesn't linger.

Too soon to tell, but based on the Follicular Study on using Coffee topically, I hope to see some type of Growth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 16, 2013)

*CTAT*:

*C*offee under Moringa Green *T*ea DC'er
*A*CV Hairveda's ACV Phinising Rinse
*T*ea Saw Palmetto Rinse with my Leave-In


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 16, 2013)

Sitting with coffee on my roots and Blue Roze strawberry hibiscus deep conditioner on the length


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 16, 2013)

Ended up using: Kera Vada's Ayurvedic Hair Butter


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 16, 2013)

Coffee/tea rinse during tonight's cowash then a rinse with my shikakai based brew.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 16, 2013)

I applied warm Kera Vada Shikakai oil to scalp and Dabur Vatika oil to hair as a pre-poo treatment.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 16, 2013)

Brewing a pot of brahmi, ginger, rosehips and lavender powders to make a tea rinse. I wanna rinse it tonight and add Nubian Heritage hemp and tamanu DC but I didn't get any minced garlic for my garlic infused safflower oil 
I was gonna oil my scalp and hair with this in between the tea and DC steps h well:
I could just use some warmed Hair Trigger but I wanted to give it an extra shot of garlic. Maybe I can just make some cayenne oil instead

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 17, 2013)

Just did a tea rinse with peppermint, vanilla rooibos, chamomile and green teas


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2013)

Used: Afroveda's Burdock Root Hair Oil


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 18, 2013)

brewing horsetail, fenugreek, nettle, and rooibos for tomorrow's wash day.  tempeted to turn wash day into henna friday.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 18, 2013)

faithVA, one step closer. Started steeping fenugreek before I left the house for work. Will use it tonight or sometime this weekend.


----------



## MayaNatural (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi ladies 

I want to add coffee into my regiment and was wondering if coffee effects your hair color? My hair is dyed blonde at the top and red in the back. I just started using KeraVeda coffee oil and I love it so far. 
TIA

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## so1913 (Oct 18, 2013)

I recently purchased these ayurvedic shampoo bars:

http://lisasnaturalherbalcreations....bhringraj-hibiscus-shikakai-amla-reetha-.html

http://www.chagrinvalleysoapandsalv...-hair/shampoo-bars/ayurvedic-herb-shampoo-bar

http://www.chagrinvalleysoapandsalv...-the-hair/shampoo-bars/soapnuts-and-sunflower

Anyone have any experience with any of them?  I will probably try one of them this weekend.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 18, 2013)

I have a brew of everything but the kitchen sink brewing overnight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 18, 2013)

Doing an Overnight "Oil Soak" in KeraVada's Coffee Hair Oil (Pumpkin Spice)


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 18, 2013)

:............


----------



## Lita (Oct 19, 2013)

Did a pre with LN...Wash/Dc...Cream & Coco CoMallow co wash,Rinsed HH honey hash,Fennugreek/goat milk Mask Dc 1hr,wash out with AV coconut con,Rinsed with Ashilli Amla con,CC Naturals Rice pudding leave-in,Simease Twist Henna Moisturizing Hair Cream,KeraVada Brahmi oil applied in my scalp.....Hair is soft/strong/full...6 braids,Coverd in a satin bonnet.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2013)

Columbian Coffee & some Saw Palmetto Tea under my DC'er 
ACV Rinse - Hairveda
Burdock Root Tea Rinse with my Leave-In


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 19, 2013)

Coffee/tea rinse this morning.   Once I was out of the shower I remembered my acv/saa that I planned to use


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2013)

Nix08

I hate when that happens!  I forgot my Final Tea Rinse on Wednesday.  

And remembered that I didn't do it the next day.

I'm making up for it today tho'


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair I prepped it while in the shower and still forgot it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2013)

Nix08

And I was looking right at mine (got distracted) and forgot to use it...


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 19, 2013)

Is that a hair pic? IDareT'sHair (I'm on my phone)  I love the colour! !!!

Eta: don't make me check into the mental institution, you took it down right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2013)

Nix08

Not sure what you're talking about.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 19, 2013)

Ah, a hair pic showed up in your avatar for like 2 minutes


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 19, 2013)

DANG! I wanted to see it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2013)

@EnExitStageLeft

Wasn't me,  Them Herbs done went to her head.


----------



## ilong (Oct 19, 2013)

Brewing a gingerroot, nettle, green tee, garlic and onion tea rinse.  
And of course a separate brew of fenugreek.
This weekend is hair weekend: clarify, protein, deep conditioning for me and DGD.

Going to use Alba Botanica clarifying shampoo I found on clearance at Bed Bath & Beyond.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2013)

ilong

That "Brew" you over there Steeping sounds delicious.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 19, 2013)

Applied my coffee, ACV, and tea. Yessssss.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2013)

felic1

What are you "Steeping" these Days?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2013)

Will steep some Marshmallow Root for next Wash Day.


----------



## felic1 (Oct 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair   Hello Sis! I got a bit behind. Yesterday, I steeped some horsetail, nettle, red rooibos, and catnip. I added some strawberry tea also. It was not ready when I did my hair yesterday so I had to finish my hair and just deep condition and use ACV. My previous tea had to be thrown out. Now I have two bottles in the fridge for my Monday co cleansing, co wash session. My hair feels good. It's not as long as I would like but it is growing and responds well to treatments so I will be content with that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2013)

felic1

I'm sure it's coming along nicely.  Hope the new job is going well.  So you can be on top of your Game BF.


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 19, 2013)

Anyone know the ingredients in Hairveda Phinishing Rinse?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2013)

Duchess007

I do.  It's a Staple.  Lemme go grab a bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2013)

_Special Herb Infused Water, Apple Cider Vinegar, Citrus Acid, Phlahlate Preservative, Mild Fragrance pH Balance 4.5_
Duchess007


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 19, 2013)

Sitting here with some Amla in my hair


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 19, 2013)

Did an overnight with Keravada Amla Brahmi.

Poured on some Coffee under my DC and finished my wash with a Shi Naturals Tea Rinse. 

Used Claudie's Kahve leave in and oil before going under the dryer.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 19, 2013)

About to over-night pre-poo with the Ayurvedic herbal pomade I just made.


----------



## lovelycurls (Oct 19, 2013)

Brewed some teas/herbs for under dc and final rinse 
Dc: black, green, chamomile, rosemary, peppermint
Final rinse: thyme, sage, hibiscus, horsetail, saw palmento, fennel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2013)

lovelycurls

Sounds Good!


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Special Herb Infused Water, Apple Cider Vinegar, Citrus Acid, Phlahlate Preservative, Mild Fragrance pH Balance 4.5
> Duchess007



Thanks, IDareT'sHair!  :-D

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 19, 2013)

Need to clarify. Trying to decide which method 

Maybe rasshoul and multani mitti clays with a touch of Ayurvedic powders (shikakai, tulsi, etc) . Mix that up with fresh mint & ginger water for the tingly. 

Will then do under DC  tea/oil rinse with nettle, burdock, rooibos plus olive and sunflower oils.

ACV.

Gonna pre-poo overnight with cottonseed oil and coconut oil.


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 20, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Need to clarify. Trying to decide which method
> 
> Maybe rasshoul and multani mitti clays with a touch of Ayurvedic powders (shikakai, tulsi, etc) . Mix that up with fresh mint & ginger water for the tingly.
> 
> ...



Yum!  All of that sounds awesome! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 20, 2013)

I was going to try burdock root today but I didn't start steeping it early enough. So I settled on Nettle. No noticeable difference but it didn't make my hair hard so that is a win. I will try the burdock root next week. I will steep it on Friday so it is ready for the weekend. 

I plan to start making my own mudwash. Eventually I want to use my own tea blend as the base. I have a long way to go before I have a tea blend though. My hair isn't mad at tea, it just isn't in love with it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 20, 2013)

Used a bit of: KeraVada's Coffee Hair Oil (Pumpkin Spice)


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 20, 2013)

Coffee/tea/oil and acv rinsed today.   Also did a fenugreek paste dc.


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 20, 2013)

Did an ACV rinse before my leave-in. First time, so we'll see how my hair likes it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 20, 2013)

faithVA said:


> *I was going to try burdock root today but I didn't start steeping it early enough. So I settled on Nettle.*



I love burdock. I just steep for 4-10 minutes with my coffee rinse. I soothes my scalp because nettle makes my scalp feel like its tripping of shrooms. 

Diluted my shampoo with some water and Hairveda Bringraj Oil (it has Amla in it too).

I did a coffee/tea rinse with Breakfast Blend, Marshmallow, Burdock, Oatstraw and Lavender. Yum Yummy.

Mix that same Hairveda oil in my DC. Yum Yummy again!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 20, 2013)

Mixed up a DC of coconut milk powder, bhringraj, tulsi, AVG, coconut water, safflower, coconut oil, lemongrass, clary sage with Shea Moisture masque. It came out soo smooth...like chocolate frosting!!

Havent put it on yet bc Im feeling lazy. Will stick it in the freezer for tomorrow night

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 21, 2013)

So apparently I was absolutely wrong about coffee rinses. I made a SKRONG (to strong I had to use ebonics) cup of coffee, applied it to my scalp, misted it on my length, applied my DC directly over top of it, DC'ed w/ steam, rinsed and 'ed my results. 

My hair was soft and lush and it did reduce shedding a tiny bit. However in terms of shedding reducing I still prefer tea. So what I'll do next week it mix the two and see how it goes. 

I think my coffee wasn't strong before so it didn't give me the same effect it gave you all. But I see the light and will continue to do them regularly.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 21, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> So apparently I was absolutely wrong about coffee rinses. I made a SKRONG (to strong I had to use ebonics) cup of coffee, applied it to my scalp, misted it on my length, applied my DC directly over top of it, DC'ed w/ steam, rinsed and 'ed my results.  My hair was soft and lush and it did reduce shedding a tiny bit. However in terms of shedding reducing I still prefer tea. So what I'll do next week it mix the two and see how it goes.  I think my coffee wasn't strong before so it didn't give me the same effect it gave you all. But I see the light and will continue to do them regularly.



Yeah, you have to make it strong. When I use even one tea bag of green or black tea, I see much reduced shedding then just coffee alone, but I don't mix them like that often. Coffee has a lot if caffeine and I find that when I add tea and use that over a long period of time, I have more shedding when I have to stop rinsing for any reason such as clarifying or pure laziness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2013)

Will Do a *C-A-T*
*C*olumbian Coffee under Nature's Ego Avocado DC'er (Steam)
*A*CV Rinse - Hairveda
*T*ea Rinse - Burdock Root


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 22, 2013)

Tea/coffee/oil rinse but a first rinse of the shikakai based ayurvedic tea blend.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 22, 2013)

Tea/oil/conditioner rinse today. 

Tea = Horsetail, Rooibus, Fenugreek, Peppermint
Oil = Safflower
Conditioner = Keracare Humecto


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Still LOCing with Shea Moisture Yucca Boabab moisturizer, Vatika Oil and Shea Moisture Aloe Boabab milk. Haven't done a fenugreek, Kapur or tea mix lately. I will plan to do that on Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2013)

Steeping Black Tea for next Wash Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2013)

Using Hairveda's Vatika Frosting = Coconut Oil, Henna, Lemon & Amala

hmmmm....lemon?


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 25, 2013)

Today is co-wash day. Got the VeraVada oil pre-poo on right now. 

Will mix shikakai mix with V05, use SM Strengthening DC and follow with tea+acv. Then spritzing with my tea silk leave in before sealing.


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 25, 2013)

been a minute but here I am.  prepoo'd this morning with warmed hair trigger to the scalp and kera vada's green tea oil on the hair.  cowashed with tresseme naturals aloe vera and avocado condish. Sitting with oscar blandi's marine mud ( my untimate spa product guilty pleasure) as a dc for 20 mins w/ heat.  Will wash that out and final rinse w/ my tea brew of nettle, horestail, fenugreek, and rose hips.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 25, 2013)

I put my burdock root tea on today  So I am going to be ready for Sunday wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 25, 2013)

*C*olumbian Coffee under Avocado DC'er
*A*cidic Rinse with French Stabilizer Plus
*T*ea Rinse (Black)


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 25, 2013)

Need to make a few brews

Hibiscus tea to mix up some henna....I probably should do a treatment this weekend. I don't know if I will get the chance though. 

Shikaki,  Tulsi,  Areetha and amla brew for a rinse. This lasts 2 weeks in the bathroom,  I love that! 

I added coconut milk powder to the remnants of my 'but the kitchen sink' brew for my wash last night.   I need to make a new batch and mix the coconut milk in with the hot coffee it tea so that it dissolves properly. 

I will likely use my ayurvedic oil blend to oil my hair overnight and wash tomorrow morning or whenever tomorrow.

Maybe I should get started I'm feeling quite lazy.

Eta: I forgot my brew to dampen my hair when applying Henna - rosehip,  sage,  rooibos.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 25, 2013)

You know, I think these strands are going against the grain.

THe theory is that amla returns the curl pattern? I took it out my reggie the last 2 weeks in my efforts to continue loosening my pattern. Well...well... I'll be dipped if my super kinky isnt returning! Was wondering what it was soooooo hard to detangle--taking way too long than I'm used to. Only diff has been the amla isnt there.

Well dag... putting the amla back in for the next full wash day to do a compare.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 26, 2013)

Henna is in (well it's been an hour)


#onlygoodthingaboutearlyrisingkids


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 26, 2013)

I haven't been in here in a minute. I'm brewing a tea blend of sage, burdock root, fennel,  and black tea. Will CW my braids today, do a tea rinse, and DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2013)

xu93texas

Sage makes a good Tea Rinse. 

I like a good Sage & Burdock Root Combo.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 26, 2013)

CAT

Coffee = Big Bold
ACV = Hairveda's Balancing Rinse
T = Rooibos, Fenugreek, Peppermint, and Horsetail


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 26, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> xu93texas  Sage makes a good Tea Rinse.  I like a good Sage & Burdock Root Combo.



Yes, it's a great combo.!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2013)

xu93texas

I think I might whip up a pot for Tuesday.


----------



## MayaNatural (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi ladies, I'm new to tea rinses and Ayurvedic herbs.. Is there a thread that explains how to do the rinses and how long to steep the teas. Also, I noticed a couple posts on CAT.. Is there a thread about this? I'm natural and recently colored my hair (2nd time in 2 months) I really want to improve my regiment and strengthen my hair. Thank you so much!!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 26, 2013)

MayaNatural said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new to tea rinses and Ayurvedic herbs.. Is there a thread that explains how to do the rinses and how long to steep the teas. Also, I noticed a couple posts on CAT.. Is there a thread about this? I'm natural and recently colored my hair (2nd time in 2 months) I really want to improve my regiment and strengthen my hair. Thank you so much!!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Hey MayaNatural. Welcome to the wonderful world of teas!

A search of the thread will show that people are all over the place on tea application, steeping times, acv rinses, etc. For the most part, it's experimentation to see what your hair likes and how it accepts it.

I steep mine for maybe 15min others do overnight. Some rinse and put DC on top others rinse after they DC and leave it in. Some rinse it out. I make a tea as a leave-in condish and others dont. Lots of ladies here use green and black teas and some of us, our hair cant stand the stuff and we use herbs and 'flowers' like lavender, rose, etc.

Seems to take everyone a couple of months of experimenting to get a rudimentary tea regimen so you've got a bit of work to do! Good luck!


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 26, 2013)

MayaNatural

CAT is a clever abbreviation for Coffee/ACV (Apple cider vinegar) and tea.

The joy of tea is that you get to do what you want and how your hair likes it best. 

At a minimum steep tea until the water cools down. 

You can use tea bags but if not remember that you don't need a lot of tea/herbs etc. 

Good starting teas in MY opinion are:
Marshmallow root
Slippery elm
Hibiscus
Nettle
I personally have tons more but I am greedy and indecisive


----------



## MayaNatural (Oct 26, 2013)

DarkJoy and Nix08 Thank you so very much   I'm searching online now for recipes. Looking forward to trying this out, thanks again!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey Fellow Teaheads 

Is it the brahmi or amla that smells so nice when you brew it?  Or is it the combo of the two?

Yesterday, I made tea bags from the powders, boiled with 3 cups water for 15 mins then let them sit 30 mins and the aroma was pretty nice...kinda reminded me of lavender or another flower.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## lovelycurls (Oct 26, 2013)

Brewing for a final rinse:
Chamomile 
Green tea
Fenugreek
Hibiscus
AVJ


----------



## jprayze (Oct 26, 2013)

Gonna wash my crochet braids for the 1st time soon.  Brewed organic chamomile with lavender and bamboo for a final rinse.


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 26, 2013)

Noticed some buildup in the scalp after the final tea rinse yesterday smh. Im torn between clarifying, cleansing with shikakai and rose powder or just doing a henna to get rid of my tri-color hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> been a minute but here I am. * prepoo'd this morning with warmed hair trigger to the scalp and kera vada's green tea oil on the hair. cowashed with tresseme naturals aloe vera and avocado condish. Sitting with oscar blandi's marine mud ( my untimate spa product guilty pleasure) as a dc for 20 mins w/ heat. Will wash that out and final rinse w/ my tea brew of nettle, horestail, fenugreek, and rose hips*.


 
Wenbev

What do you think caused the build up Ms. Bev?


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 26, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wenbev
> 
> What do you think caused the build up Ms. Bev?



I'm really not sure, IDareT'sHair I shampooed a week ago so there really shouldnt be that much buildup...im thinking maybe the marine mud since I havent used it in that combo before, maybe I should save that treat for only freshly shampooed hair.  But ive used it before on dirty hair w only a cowash. Or maybe I didnt thoroughly rinse out the oil from my scalp...kinda frustrating bc the waste of time and product. I'm really trying the streamline the wash day process since I'm no longer working from home.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 26, 2013)

I bet it was the mud Wenbev  I found the second and third time I used bentonite clay I got buildup.  It probably had to do with other products used but for that transgression it sits in my cupboard untouched


OAN:I forgot how good henna is for my hair...I mainly think about the colour.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2013)

Wenbev Nix08

I bet it was the Mud too.  

Muds, Clays, Powders etc....are a Royal pain to get thoroughly out.   

And then the additional products you used on top of that just overloaded you.


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 26, 2013)

IDareT'sHair and Nix08 yeah that makes sense...maybe i'll clarify tonight and henna next weekend.


----------



## SingBrina (Oct 26, 2013)

Doing a coffee rinse today


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 26, 2013)

Been experimenting with making Ayurvedic conditioner cream to use as a wash out and leave-in moisturizing conditioning treatment. I've been using one I made earlier this week, and my hair hasn't been this moisturized/conditioned in quite some time . Planning to make another batch using tea and oils both infused with Amla, fenugreek, bhringaraj, brahmi, hibiscus, horsetail, and nettle. Here's the formulation for anyone interested. Be sure to check your pH in your tea. The hibiscus is acidic, so it should bring your tea to a pH of between 4.5-5.5, which will be the final ph of your conditioner. Enjoy!

Instructions:

Weigh out the BTMS, oils, and cetyl alcohol in a heat proof container, then put into a double boiler. Weigh out the water and humectant in a heat proof container, and put that into the double boiler. Heat both to 70C. Remove from heat, pour the contents of one container into the other, and mix well with a hand mixer or stick blender. When the temperature reaches below 45C, add the  essential or fragrance oil, and preservative. Spoon into a jar and let cool with the lid off to avoid condensation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2013)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Been experimenting with making Ayurvedic conditioner cream to use as a wash out and leave-in moisturizing conditioning treatment. I've been using one I made earlier this week, and my hair hasn't been this moisturized/conditioned in quite some time . Planning to make another batch using tea and oils both infused with Amla, fenugreek, bhringaraj, brahmi, hibiscus, horsetail, and nettle. Here's the formulation for anyone interested. *Be sure to check your pH in your tea. The hibiscus is acidic, so it should bring your tea to a pH of between 4.5-5.5,* which will be the final ph of your conditioner. Enjoy!


 
MyAngelEyez~C~U

This is Good Information.  About the pH Balances of the Teas.  Great Observation.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 26, 2013)

Massaged in Trigger with KeraVada amla brahmi on my length. 
Plan to piur on some coffee under ny DC and final rinse with some te.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 26, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> This is Good Information.  About the pH Balances of the Teas.  Great Observation.



Found out the hard way, lol. I made a conditioner with a ph below 4. Figured out it was because I used distiller water with I pinch of  citric acid in to lower its pH to 4.5 and I used hibiscus  with it to make to tea /liquid portion of my recipe. I had to use a baking soda solution to raise the pH, adding a teaspoon full of solution at a time until I got it where I wanted it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2013)

MyAngelEyez~C~U

Thanks for sharing that info!  

That could be why many of us feel different things when using: Black, Green, Roobis, Marshmallow, Hibiscus etc......

Appreciate that Insight.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 26, 2013)

Here a list of different bottled waters and their pH levels:
http://www.comfytummy.com/2010/06/21/ph-levels-of-bottled-water/

And teas/coffee pH levels:
http://www.ehow.com/info_8247137_acidic-levels-coffee-versus-tea.html
http://www.squidoo.com/acidity-of-drinks


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 27, 2013)

MyAngelEyez~C~U
Girl you done made yoself a serious conditioner. I always just use Shea Moisture masque as a base for my ayurvedic pastes and I love it. Good work!!

OAN: I wish I woulda mixed my henna this morning before work h well:  But Im doin it now so I can apply it before I go to bed. My scalp is always feeling tingly. Cant wait to see how much growth I get by December!  Im gonna stop being lazy and make sure I do a brahmi, amla, oolong tea rinse tomorrow and a seperate DC after my henna.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 27, 2013)

Finally finished my conditioner  added Japanese lotus blossom scent, but it smelled nice on its own. Now I'm just letting it cool so I can put my tops on. Made 24oz total.


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 27, 2013)

About to rinse out my first henna gloss (1:4 henna to conditioner ratio). Curious to see if its a keeper. This is the color/consistency:




The color was exactly like peanut butter. 

Saved the extra for next time. I figure I'll henna once a month and gloss once a month (2 weeks after henna). I have about 20 more ounces. 

This is my henna mix color/consistency (for comparison):







Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 27, 2013)

MyAngelEyez~C~U and Duchess007

You Ladies are amazing! 

You have created some wonderful products for yourselves.

They are always consistent and look delicious.  Keep up the good work and thanks for Sharing with the rest of us.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 27, 2013)

So I found the recipe for a Black HennaGloss:

NGREDIENTS:

    2-4 TBSP henna 
    4 TBSP cheapie conditioner 
    1-2 TBSP aveda black malva 
    2 TBSP vatika coconut oil 
    3 TBSP honey or molasses 
    rose water (optional) 

It was posted by @LadyChe a whileeeeeeee ago' (like 07') or something. I'm going to try it to see if I can get the black color I want w/ out dye or the tedious Hendigo process (ain't nobody got time for that ). 

I've been doing some research and found that chemically treated hair need to used quality body art Henna to avoid hair being turned green or other adverse reactions, so I think I'll invest in some. 

I sure hope this recipe works because that aveda conditioner cost a pretty penny .


----------



## Aggie (Oct 27, 2013)

Im doing a one-step hendigo treatment right now using some left over henna I had 2 weeks ago. I added some fresh indigo to it to stretch it for a full head treatment. Deep conditioning will follow right afterwards.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 27, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

Most definitely you need BAQ


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 27, 2013)

Speaking of 'indigo glosses', been putting indigo in my reconstructors for the last 3 weeks:

tried to buy some 1b hair. That 1b was TOO LIGHT. So I happily got the 1, which was perfect. Thank goodness! My roots arent even showing that much (dark brown). I'll do the 2 step when I feel like it  too lazy 

SN: The indigo glosses do NOT work that great for thickening and color in moisture DCs. Through experimentation, it seems they deposit and thicken most in a protein environment. I've been mixing it with either SM strengthening Masque or the Vatika Egg Protein Mask. Trying it with AO Rose Mosqueta or my garlic mask were fails.


----------



## felic1 (Oct 27, 2013)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Been experimenting with making Ayurvedic conditioner cream to use as a wash out and leave-in moisturizing conditioning treatment. I've been using one I made earlier this week, and my hair hasn't been this moisturized/conditioned in quite some time . Planning to make another batch using tea and oils both infused with Amla, fenugreek, bhringaraj, brahmi, hibiscus, horsetail, and nettle. Here's the formulation for anyone interested. Be sure to check your pH in your tea. The hibiscus is acidic, so it should bring your tea to a pH of between 4.5-5.5, which will be the final ph of your conditioner. Enjoy!


 
MyangelEyez...Thank you for the reminder to check the ph in tea!!!


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 27, 2013)

Steeping horsetail, fenugreek, peppermint, and rooibos team for this weeks cowash.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Oct 27, 2013)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Been experimenting with making Ayurvedic conditioner cream to use as a wash out and leave-in moisturizing conditioning treatment. I've been using one I made earlier this week, and my hair hasn't been this moisturized/conditioned in quite some time . Planning to make another batch using tea and oils both infused with Amla, fenugreek, bhringaraj, brahmi, hibiscus, horsetail, and nettle. Here's the formulation for anyone interested. Be sure to check your pH in your tea. The hibiscus is acidic, so it should bring your tea to a pH of between 4.5-5.5, which will be the final ph of your conditioner. Enjoy!



MyAngelEyez~C~U

What calculator did you use? I normally do everything by hand but this would be much easier.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 27, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> So I found the recipe for a Black HennaGloss:  NGREDIENTS:  2-4 TBSP henna 4 TBSP cheapie conditioner 1-2 TBSP aveda black malva 2 TBSP vatika coconut oil 3 TBSP honey or molasses rose water (optional)  It was posted by @LadyChe a whileeeeeeee ago' (like 07') or something. I'm going to try it to see if I can get the black color I want w/ out dye or the tedious Hendigo process (ain't nobody got time for that ).  I've been doing some research and found that chemically treated hair need to used quality body art Henna to avoid hair being turned green or other adverse reactions, so I think I'll invest in some.  I sure hope this recipe works because that aveda conditioner cost a pretty penny .



Between black malva and sap moss, it's like finding a 4 leaf clovers up here. The BSS by my house I think has expired sap moss and it looks like number 2 on the shelf. I've been to two Aveda stores with no luck as one didn't have it and the other only ha big bottles. I need the try-al size lol. 

Maybe I'll do more searches online.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 27, 2013)

Coffee/tea/Coconut Milk powder in my steamed dc and my CW rinse. 
Fenugreek infused oil on my hair during my dc. And will use my ayurvedic oil blend tonight in my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 27, 2013)

Steeping a Pot of Marshmallow Root for next Wash Day


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 27, 2013)

RavenSR said:


> What calculator did you use? I normally do everything by hand but this would be much easier.



RavenSR

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Calculators/Percentage_Calculator.aspx


----------



## so1913 (Oct 27, 2013)

so1913 said:


> I recently purchased these ayurvedic shampoo bars:
> 
> http://lisasnaturalherbalcreations....bhringraj-hibiscus-shikakai-amla-reetha-.html
> 
> ...



Tried both the Chagrin Valley (CV) Ayurvedic Bar and the Lisa's Natural Herbal Creations (LNHC) one, and I liked both, but really liked the LNHC one.  It has the actual powders in the soap versus CV infuse the herbs in the oil used to make the soap.  I feel like that makes it  as close to washing with pure powders as you can get with a bar soap.    LNHC has two ayurvedic bars, the one I have that I linked has a few more ayurvedic powders compared to the other one, but it is sold out right now   The price is right $5.50 I think I'll buy a few to keep on hand when they are back in stock.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 27, 2013)

Scalp massage with my Ayurvedic oil, moisturized length with conditioning cream, banded n tied up for bed.


----------



## Meritamen (Oct 27, 2013)

My sis made me a neem and camomile infused oil that I do pre-treatments with. Love the stuff! Now I want to trying make a amla infused oil. Heard that it can help to darken the hair over time which is plus.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2013)

I used the burdock root before my DC today. I think it went well. Not sure if it made my hair more manageable or if it just a combination of the other things I am using. I will try it again next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 28, 2013)

Using KeraVada's Hibiscus Hair Oil (Raspberry Vanilla).  

Steeping a Pot of Marshmallow Root Tea for tomorrow.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 28, 2013)

@MyAngelEyez~C~U Is that a hair dye or henna in your hair (I LOVE the colour)?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 28, 2013)

Nix08  it's henna


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 28, 2013)

faithVA, if you have scalp problems, you would notice its effects more. I have bad itchy, dry scalp so when I don't use it, its like a battlefield on my scalp. Otherwise, it really does nothing for my hair.

I need to figure out how to leave KeraVada oil on my scalp/hair. It is so concentrated, I am scared to use it without something. Any of you have any suggestions #clearsthroat IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 28, 2013)

Saludable84

I just lightly massage it in.  And I just use a tiny bit too.

I haven't had any major build up or overly greasy hair.

What are you experiencing?


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 28, 2013)

Yea like IDareT'sHair I just use it straight up and massage in. I use only as a pre-poo. Hasn't caused any scalp issues and I have really bad eczema at times. Most things cause a flare for me but not KeraVada (and other natural or Ayurvedic products).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 28, 2013)

@DarkJoy

Me Too! 

And I have extremely sensitive skin/scalp. No issue(s) applying directly to scalp.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 28, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Saludable84
> 
> I just lightly massage it in.  And I just use a tiny bit too.
> 
> ...



I just mix it in my shampoo and conditioner. I wanted to try it directly on my scalp though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 28, 2013)

Saludable84

That's what we are doing.

I don't understand all the X-Concentrations, but it's been working fine for me.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 28, 2013)

Super late but im joining.

Cassia
Amla
Henna

I would like to give ACV a try but I need to research how to use it and how much.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 29, 2013)

Doing a tea rinse with Fenugreek, Peppermint, Rooibos, and Horsetail tea.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 29, 2013)

Coffee/tea/coconut Milk rinse. Then another shikakai/amla/Tulsi/Areetha rinse over top of my first rinse/oil and conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 29, 2013)

Doing a *TAT* Tonight

Black *T*ea under Claudie's Renew Protein Rx
*A*CV Rinse with Hairveda
*T*ea Marshmallow Root Tea with my Leave-In and a dab of Oil


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 29, 2013)

Any of you ladies do a tea rinse when you cowash too? If so, do you switch up between herbal and caffeinated teas?


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 29, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Any of you ladies do a tea rinse when you cowash too? If so, do you switch up between herbal and caffeinated teas?



I do rinse when I cowash. I don't alternate but I have coffee and herbals often along with green tea in my mix.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 29, 2013)

I do  tea rinse when I cow ash but I only use decaffeinated tea for all of my tea rinses.


----------



## felic1 (Oct 29, 2013)

I will have to hit whole foods next months to snap up a replacement bottle of wheat germ oil.:flyingwit


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 29, 2013)

felic1 said:


> I will have to hit whole foods next months to snap up a replacement bottle of wheat germ oil.:flyingwit



YAAASS!  The smell is so wrong but it does my hair so right!! 

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 29, 2013)

Steeping another Pot of Marshmallow Root for Friday


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 30, 2013)

Massaged scalp with The Pomade Shop Coffee Pomade.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 30, 2013)

Used some KeraVada Rwanda Coffee oil on my scalp in lieu of a Coffee rinse. How it works!!!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 30, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Used some KeraVada Rwanda Coffee oil on my scalp in lieu of a Coffee rinse. How it works!!!!



Saludable84

Been using this on my scalp this week. I like so far, I'm trying sealing with it tonight....We'll see how it works out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2013)

Lovin' the Marshmallow Tea Rinse(s).


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 30, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Saludable84
> 
> Been using this on my scalp this week. I like so far, I'm trying sealing with it tonight....We'll see how it works out.



It didn't itch. Normally, once oil touches my scalp, Im  but this time it was good.


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 31, 2013)

Re-upped on my stock of Rooibos tea yesterday during my Whole Foods haul.  Steeping a few bags now for my final rinse with AVJ.  I have never tried AVJ before, just the gel.  We shall see if there is a difference.  Also, used raw honey today for the first time.  I usually use regular honey.  This is a true experimental wash day.  Can anyone share with me the difference you have noticed in using AVJ v/s AVG?


----------



## Jewell (Oct 31, 2013)

Brewed my teas for rinsing last night. I included: red rooibos, («first time I'm trying it), english black breakfast tea/lipton black pearl, mint, rose hips, lemon balm, chamomile, and hibiscus («heaping portion of the last 2). I find my hair likes tea rinses applied underneath conditioner instead of as a second to final rinse (ACV is always last). I 2nd DarkJoy 's sentiments earlier in summer that fresh herbs are so much better than dried!!

I'm starting an herb garden next spring, but for those hard-to-find, or hard-to-grow plants, I will purchase dried or powdered herbs in the best condition I can find them. I use herbs, teas, and oils for so many things. 

SN: Chamomile tea and honey recently sent my 5 y.o. DD's cold packing, and really helped my 11 month old with coughing. Not even cold meds worked as well for DD. Children under 6 aren't supposed to have them, but she was so miserable and restless. Whipped out a teaspoon of honey, and had her drink a cup of chamomile tea, and she didn't cough all night. Yes, chamomile tea is safe for babies on stage 2 baby food or higher (8 months and older). If they can have juice and water, chamomile is fine. My DS's homeopathic teething drops contain chamomile and styrax. 

Off to see what else styrax can be used for.  I believe in multi-use products and items! 

- OAN: Do any of you ladies know where I can purchase a GIANT like 5-6" diameter tea ball (t-ball)? Usually I have no probs finding anything I want on my beloved Ebay, but the largest I saw was 3.5" in diameter. And I have a 2" and I stuffed my herbs in and couldnt fit them all. Mention me if you have any info! Might have to weld and sauter my own. Y'all know how industrious (Black) mothers can be. Cant buy it, make it! 

P.S. For those who have Kroger food stores nearby, all their teas are on sale right now, and I found a 32 ounce (2 lb) bottle of PURE (not organic tho) honey (Kroger brand) for $5.69. I have paid $4.99 for 12 ounces of organic on the regular, and at the location I went to, I snatched the last bottle.


----------



## Jewell (Oct 31, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Any of you ladies do a tea rinse when you cowash too? If so, do you switch up between herbal and caffeinated teas?



I tea rinse every single wash, whether it's a full shampoo and DC or just a CW. I'm bouta CW now and im cooling my tea down to use it. I personally mix both caffeinated coffee and teas with decaf teas like chamomile and hibiscus. I need the caffeine but also the goodness of the other herbs, so I mix them and pour it on.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 1, 2013)

Needed a serious clarify. Started with ao swimmers shampoo very diluted.

Now sitting with ayurvedic powders with amla back in to see if it elongates the coils.

reconstructing with vatika egg reconstructor (15m) and chasing that with moisture/growth dc of  vatika garlic mask with oolong and rooibos plus peanut, grapeseed and sunflower oil rinse underneath (30m)

Silk tea spritz and seal


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 1, 2013)

Do an Overnight Oil Soak with:  N'Joi CreationS Ayurvedic Hair Oil


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 1, 2013)

Steeped my tea for tomorrow wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 1, 2013)

@Rozlewis

Nice eye candy! Thanks for sharing. 

Nice Tea Selection

re: HQS - I've only tried the Greaseless Moisture. Never tried the 5-Day


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 1, 2013)

I lied. First time use: chased that egg reconstructor with SM anti-breakage mask which contains baobab and yucca. My hair loves baobab. NEver tried yucca. So another experiment. Rinsed it out and my hair fees REALLY soft but not wet breaking (this NEVER happens--wet breakage for me is a given). Sooooo.... this is a keeper if my hair dont start falling out or scalp acts up the next few days!


----------



## Lita (Nov 1, 2013)

DarkJoy SM Yucca milk is fantastic,.Staple for me.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Nov 1, 2013)

Applied some bask java coffee bean in my scalp..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 1, 2013)

Mixed up some henna before work this morning...used 100g henna, 25g rose powder and a tea mix of rooibos, nettle, rose hips and fenugreek. 12hours later, i came home to a creamy henna mix and added honey before plopping into my hair. Will keep in for 3 hrs, rinse and use a moisturizing dc and a couple ozs of keravada greentea oil for an hour with heat.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 2, 2013)

Finally got some slippery elm  you'd wear we were holistic up in here with all these teas and herbs I got going on.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 2, 2013)

CAT

C = Big Bold Intense Coffee
A = AVC Hairveda's Phinishing Rinse
T = Tea (Fenugreek, Pepperment, Horsetail, Rooibos)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2013)

Also doing a *CAT*

Coffee (Columbian) under HTN's Amino Protein Rx
A (Hairveda) Phinising ACV Rinse
T (Marshmallow Root) with my Leave-In


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2013)

Will Steep a small pot of: Burdock Root Tea


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 2, 2013)

First henna with mixing it 12 hours before using. Dont thnk I'll do that again. I didnt get good grey hair coverage as I would normally. My new growth greys are a very light orange to a strawberry blond; normally its a dark orangey red. Boo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2013)

Massaged In: KeraVada Rwandan Black Coffee Hair Oil (Pumpkin Spice)


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 3, 2013)

These acronyms have me in tears. I love it.


----------



## Jobwright (Nov 4, 2013)

Has anyone noticed breakage when using AVJ or AVG as a final rinse?


----------



## felic1 (Nov 4, 2013)

Lita said:


> @DarkJoy SM Yucca milk is fantastic,.Staple for me.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 

The SM line was on a buy 2 get one so I took your word on the Yucca milk since I had never tried it and bought one. My hair will be braided up under a wig mist of the winter I guess unless I get a braided style. I plan to start learning styles for 2014 so I am going to have  new things to try for 2014 all around. Thank you.


----------



## felic1 (Nov 4, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> Steeped my tea for tomorrow wash day.


 
Maybe I can go to the Health Food Store and get some Fenugreek Tea.
 I have a jar of seed mix in the freezer but I will convert to tea after I finish up all of my seeds. I have the dickens of a time removing the seeds after the treatment.........


----------



## felic1 (Nov 4, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> Mixed up some henna before work this morning...used 100g henna, 25g rose powder and a tea mix of rooibos, nettle, rose hips and fenugreek. 12hours later, i came home to a creamy henna mix and added honey before plopping into my hair. Will keep in for 3 hrs, rinse and use a moisturizing dc and a couple ozs of keravada greentea oil for an hour with heat.


 
This really sounds good!


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 4, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> Has anyone noticed breakage when using AVJ or AVG as a final rinse?



Yeah. It's when I realized I had low porosity hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 4, 2013)

Used: Rosemary Hair Crème (ETSY)


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 4, 2013)

Made a 'but the kitchen sink brew' on the weekend and rinsed Saturday and Sunday.
Also used my shikakai based rinse both times.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 5, 2013)

Using Rosemary Hair Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 5, 2013)

Doing a *CAT* Tonight:

*Columbia Coffee* under Nature's Ego Avocado Deep Conditioner
*A*CV Hairveda's ACV Rinse
*T* Tea Burdock Root


----------



## felic1 (Nov 5, 2013)

Did a pre poo with coconut oil topped with bioinfusion critical care masque. Overnight. Rinsed and co cleansed with AS I AM cleansing conditioner. Coffee to scalp, tea to hair , blotted and hemp seed oil to hair shaft with AE hot oil treatment to the hair combined with sunflower, olive and rice bran oil. Under a cap and wig and went to run errands. Will steam after I finish cooking dinner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 5, 2013)

felic1

Everything sounds so delicious!


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 5, 2013)

Just cleaned out the indian market  . Literally bought every shikakai left on the shelf (6 boxes). Several amlas and neem. Even bought a huge container of coconut oil for $5!!!! This will be strictly for hair. Going to make shikakai and amla oils with it. Saw a how to on YT 

Going to remove ashwagandha powder from reggi. Not seeing benefits from it. Plus I wonder if it's not letting my coils elongate.

Replacing the shower head water filter tonight. Hard water is wreaking havoc on my body and hair too.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 5, 2013)

Applied KeraVeda Coffee oil


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 5, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Just cleaned out the indian market  . Literally bought every shikakai left on the shelf (6 boxes). Several amlas and neem. Even bought a huge container of coconut oil for $5!!!! This will be strictly for hair. Going to make shikakai and amla oils with it. Saw a how to on YT   Going to remove ashwagandha powder from reggi. Not seeing benefits from it. Plus I wonder if it's not letting my coils elongate.  Replacing the shower head water filter tonight. Hard water is wreaking havoc on my body and hair too.



DarkJoy
I  that shikakai too. Its like a wonder drug for my hair and body, esp mixed with tulsi powder. Let us know how your oil infusions go. Im interested 

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 5, 2013)

Cowashed with a tea/coffee/coconut milk rinse.


----------



## felic1 (Nov 6, 2013)

DarkJoy...... coconut oil for $5.00?


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 6, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> @DarkJoy
> I  that shikakai too. Its like a wonder drug for my hair and body, esp mixed with tulsi powder. Let us know how your oil infusions go. Im interested
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!


I sure will @mshoneyfly! GOing to try it doing it in the Ayurvedic tradition as shown by this Indian doctor here. Luckily all is cheap at the indian store so if I mess it up, I'll just try again.  Tulsi is the bomb.com for cleansing scalp and removing dandruff, etc


felic1 said:


> @DarkJoy...... coconut oil for $5.00?


$5!!!!!! It is huge too. It's like a quart size. A QUART!! You need to find you an Indian or Asian store @felic1!


----------



## IronButterfly (Nov 6, 2013)

Is it too late to join this challenge???

I've been lurking forever and experimenting and finally developed spritz that's working for my hair.

So simple: AVJ, Distilled water and rose oil.  All these months I've been mixing this tea with that powder in water infused with all them herbs.  My hair always felt so coated.  And I know I'm all axe backwards making spritz in the fall/winter time, but I cannot help myself!

Today I built on that simplicity by adding rooibos and oolong teas, and a few eo's.  I also added AVG to the mix. I spray my bun about 3-4 times a day.  My hair feels divine!


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 6, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> Has anyone noticed breakage when using AVJ or AVG as a final rinse?


@Jobwright. 

YES! I can not use aloe at all. At least not in a leave-in product. Or it's break off and shed city . It's OK (for my hair) as an ingredient (not the only ingredient) in shampoos and rinse out condish. Otherwise, for a final rinse or in styling products it's a no-go for aloe.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey y'all!  Long time no hear from! I missed you guys!  Anywho I used all my joj up and need to order more. I ordered a tea spritz from njoi creations to spray in my braids I will be rocking for the next month or so. Will check in once I get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2013)

Using: The Pomade Shop's Rosemary Pomade (in Vanilla)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey y'all! Long time no hear from! I missed you guys! Anywho I used all my joj up and need to order more. *I ordered a tea spritz from njoi creations to spray in my braids I will be rocking for the next month or so. Will check in once I get it.*



Babygrowth

Is N'Joi open?  Send me the Link.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 7, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Is N'Joi open?  Send me the Link.



Hey IDareT'sHair! She's not open yet but she said she will be reopening soon! I messaged her not knowing what was going on and she said she would make my request.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Nov 7, 2013)

Steeping peppermint, vanilla rooibos, chamomile and green tea and eo's for my next tea rinse


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 7, 2013)

Steeping: Rooibos, Peppermint, Fenugreek, Horsetail for my next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2013)

Massaged in: The Pomade Shop's Rosemary Pomade (Vanilla)

Will Tea Rinse tomorrow with: Marshmallow Root Tea.


----------



## Jobwright (Nov 7, 2013)

About to make my fenugreek, marshmallow, slippery elm, Rooibos mix now for tomorrow's wash day. Hopefully this will bring my hair back to life and strength.  I've been experiencing some breakage and I do not like it.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 7, 2013)

Will spray with my njoi tea spritz


----------



## felic1 (Nov 7, 2013)

I will head to whole foods next week. I have to snap up some coconut milk, olive and wheat germ oils and darn it some grapeseed oil. It is going to be an oily Thanksgiving:flyingwit


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 7, 2013)

Will be rinsing with coffee,tea,coconut milk during my cowash.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 8, 2013)

mshoneyfly what proportion of henna powder to hibiscus should I use?  Previously, I used Nupur, but I want to try this 100 gram box of Jamilia I have, so I don't have to go buy more henna and so I can compare the two.  I have 8 oz. of hibiscus powder.


----------



## lovelycurls (Nov 8, 2013)

Brewed for henna mix and final rinse:

Fenugreek
Green tea
Rosehips 
Rooibos
Nettle leaf
Chamomile
Avj


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 8, 2013)

Getting ready to steep peppermint, black tea, nettle, fennel, sage, and burdock root.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 8, 2013)

xu93texas

Sound Delish!


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> xu93texas  Sound Delish!



Oooh, I've been slacking with my tea rinses. I had to make sure I whip up something real good!


----------



## Rnjones (Nov 8, 2013)

Ok ladies I'm fairly new to the tea game for hair (stick to basic stuff, no advanced concoctions like some of you ladies) but as I sit here adding honey to my hot cup of drinking tea, I was wondering if any of you ladies add honey to your tea mixtures?  Do you think the honey would have the same properties as if adding it to conditioner?

Always goes back to the hair.  

Thanks


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 9, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> mshoneyfly what proportion of henna powder to hibiscus should I use?  Previously, I used Nupur, but I want to try this 100 gram box of Jamilia I have, so I don't have to go buy more henna and so I can compare the two.  I have 8 oz. of hibiscus powder.


 MileHighDiva Sorry so late with the response. I have a terrible cold    I have been using Jamilla too lately. I use 5 tbsp of henna to 2-3 tbsp of hibiscus. If you're doing the entire 100 grams, thats about 3.5 ounces. So 2 ounces of hibiscus should be enough. Remember, hibiscus is acidic on its own so you may not need much of anything else acidic. I just add a few drops of lemon juice and the dye releases pretty quickly  

OAN: finally bought some cans of coconut milk but forgot to use it tonight. I am DCing with the Nubian Heritage EVOO & Moringa masque. I will tea rinse with coconut milk added later in the week. 

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 9, 2013)

mshoneyfly 

I hope you feel better and recover soon!


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm so jealous of this coconut milk. Maybe I'll try actual coconut milk and see how that works.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Nov 9, 2013)

Last night I misted my hair with AVJ and applied vatika frosting for an overnight HOT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2013)

Used: Marshmallow Root Tea (so soft hair)

Steeping: Saw Palmetto for next Wash Day


----------



## divachyk (Nov 9, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> I'm so jealous of this coconut milk. Maybe I'll try actual coconut milk and see how that works.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Saludable84, coconut milk wasn't magical for me.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm about to use moringa tea for the first time, let hope this goes right.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 9, 2013)

Last night after applying Cassia to my hair, I tried an ACV rinse for the first time. I hope I mixed it right. I didnt have an applicator bottle so I filled an old spaghetti jar that I had on hand with one capful of ACV and the rest with distilled water. (Is that a decent proportion?) Then as my final rinse, I poured it over head...... 

....umm, then the chicken in me came out because I smelled the vinegar so strongly that I rinsed my hair under cold water for a few seconds thereafter. I was worried that maybe the capful was too much and kept remembering how many of you say never to put too much in your hair.  I hope that was considered a successful ACV rinse. erplexed I'll try again next time.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 9, 2013)

CAT:

C = Big, bold, intense coffee 
A = ACV Phinishing rinse
T = Tea (Horsetail, Peppermint, Roobois, and Fenugreek


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2013)

Also Did a *C A T* This Morning

*C*olumbian Coffee under DC'er
*A*CV Rinse (Hairveda)
*T*ea (Marshmallow Root)

Rozlewis  We seem to be on the exact same Schedule (Tue/Friday OR Wed/Saturday)


----------



## divachyk (Nov 9, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I'm about to use moringa tea for the first time, let hope this goes right.



Moringa is awesome EnExitStageLeft


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2013)

@EnExitStageLeft

Moringa is good.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 9, 2013)

divachyk and IDareT'sHair

I added it to my staple mix : Black Ceylon, Red Rooibus, Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm, Horsetail, and the Moringa. 

I was to chicken to try it by itself lol


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 9, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Also Did a *C A T* This Morning
> 
> *C*olumbian Coffee under DC'er
> *A*CV Rinse (Hairveda)
> ...



IDareT'sHair, yes, we are on the same exact schedule. Also, I wanted to tell you I ordered the Kizuri Beauty Olive and Shea Moisture Butter and it is the bomb.com. Since we are approaching the cold weather I am upping my moisture game and doing the LCOB. This is my "B" and it leaves my hair so moisturized for a long period of time. Thanks again for the recommendation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

Gives Great Shine!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2013)

@Rozlewis

Isn't that Butter Wonderful? I buy 3-4 Jars at a time. It is great. One of my Favs!

I *heart* it.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 9, 2013)

Dc'ing with ayurvedic oils on my scalp,  biolage-matrix aqua immersion dc, and a Shea/rice bran oil blend I'm my hair with high steam for 30 minutes. 

Will tea/coffee/coconut milk rinse after my cowash.

Currently making a fenugreek paste, fenugreek oil and more of my ayurvedic oil blend. 

Plan to make a 'but the kitchen sink' tea brew I'm a while.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 9, 2013)

Detangled with conditioner mixed with slippery elm & marshmallow root. 
Sealed with Jar of Joe


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 10, 2013)

Did a HOT/prepoo with Keravada Amla Brahmi Fenugreek.

Final rinse with Shi Naturals tea.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 10, 2013)

Brownie518 said:


> Did a HOT/prepoo with Keravada Amla Brahmi Fenugreek.  Final rinse with Shi Naturals tea.



I mix that keravada in my DC and shampoo sometimes. Best thing  since sliced bread.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 10, 2013)

Why nobody told me that slippery elm and marshmallow is a) slippery city and b) thebomb.com oh man, my hair was thanking me yesterday.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 10, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Why nobody told me that slippery elm and marshmallow is a) slippery city and b) thebomb.com oh man, my hair was thanking me yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



That's was a revelation from last year  This morning I was kicking myself for not including them in my fenugreek paste that I made this morning.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 10, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Why nobody told me that slippery elm and marshmallow is a) slippery city and b) thebomb.com oh man, my hair was thanking me yesterday.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I want those two. I wonder if whole foods sell them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 10, 2013)

Used Camille Rose Ajani = Castor Oil, Biotin, Mango Butter, Honey, Olive Oil, Tea Tree Oil, Vitamin C


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 10, 2013)

Nix08 got a picture up!!!! Aww Sookie Sookie Now #RegineVoice


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 10, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> That's was a revelation from last year  This morning I was kicking myself for not including them in my fenugreek paste that I made this morning.





Beamodel said:


> I want those two. I wonder if whole foods sell them.



My friend bought me the slippery elm and it came in powder form. Ive used it twice and have noticed that it makes the teas and coffee make a gel in the end, so its a little harder to strain it since my french press was dirty and I was that lazy to clean it. The MR is good, but with the slippery elm, my hair gets softer and is SUPER easy to separate and apply conditioner. 

I will NEVA EVA be without these 2 teas. They are added to my list of teas I will never stop using and only Burdock Root was on the list


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 10, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Nix08 got a picture up!!!! Aww Sookie Sookie Now #RegineVoice



You are too funny


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 10, 2013)

Did a dc with my Ayurvedic conditioner after saturating my scalp with my oil infusion and coating my hair in coconut oil. Banded my hair for stretch after washing my scalp and rinsing everything out. Hair felt soft while banding


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 10, 2013)

Dc'ing with my fenugreek paste:
1/4 cup fenugreek powder,  3tbsp hibiscus, bhringaraj powder, 1tsp rose powder, 1/4 cup coconut powder with bit water and grapeseed oil well blended.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 10, 2013)

Just changed my water filter. THe water here is HARD and it's showing in my hair. So going to chelate with the AOs swimmers shampoo. She hates that so will pamper her with:

1. Pre-poo with keravada oil (heavily to offset shampoo stripping)
2. shikakai, tulsi,and amla powders mixed with ginger and garlic water
3. very warm tea and oil rinse: burdock, nettle, oolong + grapeseed, almond, evoo
4. long moisutre DC of AO rose mosqueta + indigo on top of #3
5. rinse of rooibos and ACV


----------



## Lita (Nov 10, 2013)

Do to the drastic weather change,just oiled my scalp with the anti-shedder-Mahahagraj oil.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey Smiley79, I suspect that ACV rinse went ok?

Depending on how porous my hair is feeling, I'll put maybe half a cap for less porous feeling hair to a full cap for very porous feelig hair in a 16oz cup of distilled water or tea,


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 10, 2013)

Steeped my tea (Fenugreek, Peppermint, Rooibos, and Horsetail) for this weeks cowash.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 10, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> My friend bought me the slippery elm and it came in powder form. Ive used it twice and have noticed that it makes the teas and coffee make a gel in the end, so its a little harder to strain it since my french press was dirty and I was that lazy to clean it. The MR is good, but with the slippery elm, my hair gets softer and is SUPER easy to separate and apply conditioner.  I will NEVA EVA be without these 2 teas. They are added to my list of teas I will never stop using and only Burdock Root was on the list



Saludable84

Thank you. I'm new to using teas. I did not like black tea though. It made my hair seriously hard.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 10, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Just cleaned out the indian market  . Literally bought every shikakai left on the shelf (6 boxes). Several amlas and neem. Even bought a huge container of coconut oil for $5!!!! This will be strictly for hair. Going to make shikakai and amla oils with it. Saw a how to on YT


Making the oil now. Decided on making a mix of fenugreek and amla oil in a coconut oil base. It sho is stinky! But hopefully, will make a nice pre-poo.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 10, 2013)

Spritzing with slippery elm / marshmallow root before applying nightly moisturizer.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 10, 2013)

Added 1/2 can coconut milk to my warmed tea/oil mix from the fridge.  Put the other 1/2 in my henna-hibiscus mix. Used an old Lottabody bottle to squeeze out the tea, applied henna mix. I might let this sit o/n. I plan to rollerset tomorrow

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 10, 2013)

Dropped two green tea bags in a mug of hot water, then added 2 of the tea ice cubes from the fridge in it. I can't remember what is in the ice cubes  Did a tea rinse after rinsing out my protein treatment. It didn't soften my hair but I think it does smooth my cuticle. I think I will use up the green tea and the ice cubes before I move on to other teas.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 11, 2013)

DC with Fenugreek tea under SD RCA. 1st time trying this tea. I will also do a final rinse with the tea adding some KV Fenugreek oil mixed in it. 

I ordered the following teas: 
Slippery elm
Burdock root
Marshmallow root
Fenugreek


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2013)

[USER=182224 said:
			
		

> Beamodel[/USER];19222849]DC with Fenugreek tea under SD RCA. 1st time trying this tea. I will also do a final rinse with the tea adding some KV Fenugreek oil mixed in it.
> 
> I ordered the following teas:
> Slippery elm
> ...



Where did you order from?


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 11, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Where did you order from?



Iherb, they had a $5 off coupon and free shipping over $20. I was gonna get it from vita cost bc they have BOGO on some teas right now but I wanted to see how I feel about these teas first.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> Iherb, they had a $5 off coupon and free shipping over $20. I was gonna get it from vita cost bc they have BOGO on some teas right now but I wanted to see how I feel about these teas first.



^^Thank You. I will check it out.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 11, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> Saludable84
> 
> Thank you. I'm new to using teas. I did not like black tea though. It made my hair seriously hard.



Are you trying to reduce shedding or just healthier hair?

Black tea make my hair hard the last time I used it (it never used to do that) but coffee and green tea do not.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 11, 2013)

I have eight bantu knots full of henna under two shower caps and a Wally World bag.  I'll rinse out and DC in the late afternoon.

Left overs are already in the freezer for the next henna session.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 11, 2013)

I Iike how the fenugreek tea smells. Like maple syrup.  My hair feels good after using it. 

My iherb order shipped (already). I just purchased it last night.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 11, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> I Iike how the fenugreek tea smells. Like maple syrup.  My hair feels good after using it.  My iherb order shipped (already). I just purchased it last night.



I'm glad you liked that smell. I wanted to gag. I used to have a friend whose house smelled like that, so I never went over often.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 11, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> I'm glad you liked that smell. I wanted to gag. I used to have a friend whose house smelled like that, so I never went over often.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Lol ^^^ awe, I'm sorry to hear that. 

See I like sweet, maple type smells.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 11, 2013)

Beamodel and Saludable84 why does your fenugreek smell like syrup and the powder I bought from the Indian Market smells like pungent curry powder .  I'm not putting that stinky stuff on my head


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 11, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Beamodel and Saludable84 why does your fenugreek smell like syrup and the powder I bought from the Indian Market smells like pungent curry powder .  I'm not putting that stinky stuff in my head



MileHighDiva

I have the tea. I've never used or smelled the powder before. Hmmm I wonder why there is a difference in smells....


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 11, 2013)

Spritzing with my njoi tea spritz tonight.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 11, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Beamodel and Saludable84 why does your fenugreek smell like syrup and the powder I bought from the Indian Market smells like pungent curry powder .  I'm not putting that stinky stuff on my head



I used the actual fenugreek. That's why I'd prefer it premixed from keravada. I had already made it, so I committed myself to using it. I'm just glad the smell didn't stay around.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 11, 2013)

Making my cleansing brew: 6 soap nuts, 2 tsp shikakai piwder, 1tsp amla powder and 1 tbl tulsi leaves.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 11, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Are you trying to reduce shedding or just healthier hair?  Black tea make my hair hard the last time I used it (it never used to do that) but coffee and green tea do not.



Sorry Saludable84
I am just seeing this. Kinda both but mainly healthy hair. I think black tea was too string for my hair, perhaps. But it felt so hard. I didn't like it. I've never tried coffee rinses yet, but I will really soon.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 11, 2013)

Since we're on fenugreek, I made the oil using the ayurvedic method. Well it's a mix of fenugreek and amla. My house smelled strongly of maple syrup. The kids came in and breathed in deep, dreaming of stacks of pancakes and Belgian waffles, they said.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2013)

Will be using: Saw Palmetto Tea tomorrow for my Tea Rinse.

Really Loving Marshmallow Root Tea.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 11, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Since we're on fenugreek, I made the oil using the ayurvedic method. Well it's a mix of fenugreek and amla. My house smelled strongly of maple syrup. The kids came in and breathed in deep, dreaming of stacks of pancakes and Belgian waffles, they said.



I wish I knew how to do this.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 11, 2013)

Beamodel 

How to make Amla Hair oil

It's really easy just takes a cpl hrs ugh! However, instead of spending $20 for some small 4oz bottle I spent $12 and made triple that amount. Just takes time


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 11, 2013)

DarkJoy

Thank you


----------



## felic1 (Nov 12, 2013)

I went out to prepare myself for next years treatments. I swooped:flyingwit by
Whole Foods and snapped up 2 bottles of coconut oil, 1 napa valley grapeseed and a napa valley olive oil, 1 wheat germ oil, 1 bottle of organic pumpkin  seed oil and that's it for the additives. I am ready to roll!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2013)

Doing a *C A T* Tonight:

*C*olumbian Coffee under Deep Conditioner
*A*CV Rinse (Hairveda)
*T*ea (Saw Palmetto) Rinse with my Leave-In


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2013)

Steeping another Pot of Saw Palmetto Tea.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 12, 2013)

felic1 dont play 

I am about to brew 2 spritz bottles. One is silk tea the other regular moisture tea. For the record, I alternate the use of each daily or every 3 days, with the silk protein blend being used less.

Both will contain nettle, burdock, oolong with grapeseed, baobab, argan and camelia seed oils.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 12, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Making my cleansing brew: 6 soap nuts, 2 tsp shikakai piwder, 1tsp amla powder and 1 tbl tulsi leaves.



I really like the smell of this rinse,  used it along with my usual coffee/tea/coconut milk rinse today.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 12, 2013)

Think I will continue spritzing with slippery elm & marsh root until I end my stretch. It gives great slip and is hydrating.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 12, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Think I will continue spritzing with slippery elm & marsh root until I end my stretch. It gives great slip and is hydrating.



divachyk

What's your ratio? I'm gonna mix this up tomorrow.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 13, 2013)

Beamodel, I have a tea ball that I stuff full with equal parts slippery elm & marsh root. I visualize that to be around 1tbsp each. I use 32oz of water.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 13, 2013)

Steeping some nettle tea. I plan to add 2 tbsp of acv to the tea when I use it tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2013)

Using QB's Burdock Root.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 13, 2013)

Finally ordered some fenugreek tea...can't wait to try it.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 13, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Beamodel, I have a tea ball that I stuff full with equal parts slippery elm & marsh root. I visualize that to be around 1tbsp each. I use 32oz of water.



Thanks. The teas I ordered are in the packs but not the slippery elm one. Can you use a coffee filter tied up?

divachyk


----------



## felic1 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hello Guys, my father died this afternoon. I wanted to post a short thread and cannot seem to start a thread. I went to tell my mother that she had become a widow. She seemed to take it well. I assured her that all that we could have done had been done. I went and told the nurse so she could look out for her. Somebody at the desk had a really great highlighting job in their hair. You should have seen me looking! Only one of us when confronted with such a problem would find comfort in a hairdo! Pray for me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2013)

felic1

Ms. Felic.  You have my Sincerest Sympathy.  

I am truly, truly very sorry for your loss.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 13, 2013)

Beamodel, yes, you can. It would work the same. 

felic1, I'm sorry for your loss. Prayers are with you. I understand the hurt of losing a father. The hair observation put a smile on my face and hope it did the same for you. :blowkiss:


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 13, 2013)

felic1 

I will be praying for you and your family. Very sorry for your loss


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 13, 2013)

felic1 said:


> Hello Guys, my father died this afternoon. I wanted to post a short thread and cannot seem to start a thread. I went to tell my mother that she had become a widow. She seemed to take it well. I assured her that all that we could have done had been done. I went and told the nurse so she could look out for her. Somebody at the desk had a really great highlighting job in their hair. You should have seen me looking! Only one of us when confronted with such a problem would find comfort in a hairdo! Pray for me!



Sorry for your loss. Sending hugs and serenity your way in hopes that it will help you and your family at this sad time.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 13, 2013)

Sending Hugs and prayers felic1


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 13, 2013)

felic1 I'm sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## felic1 (Nov 13, 2013)

This is all so sweet. I feel very rich and loved. I went to prayer this evening and was quite uplifted. You guys are the most wonderful women that I have never met!!!


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 13, 2013)

felic1  you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh no felic1! Praying for you and your family!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 13, 2013)

My deepest sympathies to you and your family. It's nice that your mother is holding up well. Continue to be strong.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 13, 2013)

felic1 said:


> Hello Guys, my father died this afternoon. I wanted to post a short thread and cannot seem to start a thread. I went to tell my mother that she had become a widow. She seemed to take it well. I assured her that all that we could have done had been done. I went and told the nurse so she could look out for her. Somebody at the desk had a really great highlighting job in their hair. You should have seen me looking! Only one of us when confronted with such a problem would find comfort in a hairdo! Pray for me!



I'm so sorry for your loss! May the peace, strength, and love of God carry and cover you and your family during this time.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm brewing a blend of fennel, black tea, peppermint, and oolong tea.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm under the dryer now. I'll be rinsing out this DC and will do an ACV rinse.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 14, 2013)

felic1

My prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 14, 2013)

I've been using Claudies Hair tea Spritz as my L in LCOB and LAWD! I now see why I stalked mile high on the stuff. My hair feels like a big ball of fluffy cotton spawn in silk...YAS!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2013)

@EnExitStageLeft

I Agree. Claudie's Tea is The Troof.

Nice Glamour Shots!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 14, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @EnExitStageLeft
> 
> I Agree. Claudie's Tea is The Troof.
> 
> Nice Glamour Shots!


 
IDareT'sHair

RIGHT! I really want some of her protein treatments. My hair adores protein and I know her stuff is potent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

I absolutely LOVE her Renew Protein and her Reconstructor:lovedrool:


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 14, 2013)

I wish I could try claudies! I think she uses optiphen as a preservative. I am allergic to optiphen.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 14, 2013)

Last night I prepoo'd with Amla/Brahmi/Vatika oil. 

I steeped some nettle tea all day. By the time I got home it was a rich dark color. *Chile that nettle tea was the truth and the light last night!!!* After I shampooed, I did a protein treatment then a moisture DC. After rinsing the dc out I did a final rinse with the nettle tea and added a splash of acv to it. The rinse was on the cool side to help with closing my cuticles. My hair was so smooth. I let it drip dry for the next 20 mins and then added my hair dew leave in on top and my hair oil mix (JBCO/Olive/Grapeseed) to seal and twisted to airdry. 

The other half of the nettle tea I didn't use (I did not have acv in it) I put it in a spray bottle and added grapeseed oil and peppermint oil. I plan to use when I need to moisturize this week. I used it this morning so I could put my hair in a bun. My hair felt so smooth to the touch after spraying it. I like it!! I put hair dew on top and sealed with MD apricot hair butter. My hair was so soft and smooth!!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 14, 2013)

*throws open door* waaaitaaaminute!

Some of her products don't have optiphen anymore?!

*twirls, sings and jumps out the door*


I need to look at each and every item.

The problem is some just say preservative.  *sighhhhh*

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2013)

naturalagain2

I love a good Nettle Tea Rinse.  It's wonderful!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2013)

HanaKuroi

I would convo her and tell her about your Allergy.  She may have something else she can substitute.  

Claudie is very open to making _'some'_ alterations.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 14, 2013)

[USER said:
			
		

> felic1;19235153[/USER]]Hello Guys, my father died this afternoon. I wanted to post a short thread and cannot seem to start a thread. I went to tell my mother that she had become a widow. She seemed to take it well. I assured her that all that we could have done had been done. I went and told the nurse so she could look out for her. Somebody at the desk had a really great highlighting job in their hair. You should have seen me looking! Only one of us when confronted with such a problem would find comfort in a hairdo! Pray for me!



I am sorry for your loss. I will definitely keep you in my prayers. I will pray for strength, peace and comfort for you and your family. Take care of yourself.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 14, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi
> 
> I would convo her and tell her about your Allergy.  She may have something else she can substitute.
> 
> Claudie is very open to making 'some' alterations.



I'll do that! That would be awesome! I will wait until after BF. She will be busy. How is her shipping wait times?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 14, 2013)

felic1 said:
			
		

> Hello Guys, my father died this afternoon. I wanted to post a short thread and cannot seem to start a thread. I went to tell my mother that she had become a widow. She seemed to take it well. I assured her that all that we could have done had been done. I went and told the nurse so she could look out for her. Somebody at the desk had a really great highlighting job in their hair. You should have seen me looking! Only one of us when confronted with such a problem would find comfort in a hairdo! Pray for me!



Oh! I am so sorry. I'll be praying for you and your mother.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 14, 2013)

I mixed marshmallow root and fenugreek teas together last night. I barely lost any hair but I think I'm in love with fenugreek tea by itself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2013)

Using: Camille Rose Ajani Hair Growth Balm


----------



## felic1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello Ladies!! It means so much to me to come online and see all of these loving wishes. My parents have been sick for three years and watching them deteriorate has been awful. I bought this book "Grow It", by Chicoro in 2010 which suggested joining some hair boards. I would read it and review it for tips. I went online and met you guys. God has been a very present help in all of this trouble. I just Thank God That He sent me to LHCF. I get to have hair, be beautiful and have friends too! I do not know how I would have made it without you ladies. I am crying so hard right now. You do not know what people are going through. Just a kind word, or a henndigo suggestion can carry people a long way when they have personal concerns. Thanks!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2013)

felic1

Stay Strong Sis.  You'll get through this.

You know we'll be here to help hold you up & keep you lifted up in Prayer.


----------



## felic1 (Nov 14, 2013)

I am crying so hard because you guys are so sweet!!


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 14, 2013)

felic1, I am so sorry for your loss. Much prayer and blessings coming your way.

This has been a rough week for me and I just saw this message. Stay strong!


----------



## Cocoloves (Nov 14, 2013)

felic1 said:


> Hello Ladies!! It means so much to me to come online and see all of these loving wishes. My parents have been sick for three years and watching them deteriorate has been awful. I bought this book "Grow It", by Chicoro in 2010 which suggested joining some hair boards. I would read it and review it for tips. I went online and met you guys. God has been a very present help in all of this trouble. I just Thank God That He sent me to LHCF. I get to have hair, be beautiful and have friends too! I do not know how I would have made it without you ladies. I am crying so hard right now. You do not know what people are going through. Just a kind word, or a henndigo suggestion can carry people a long way when they have personal concerns. Thanks!!!



Amen and amen!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 14, 2013)

felic1

 We're all hair sista's, we have to support and comfort those in hard times. Its what we do


----------



## jprayze (Nov 15, 2013)

Steeping black, peppermint, rooibos and chamomile for an after Cowash rinse.


----------



## felic1 (Nov 15, 2013)

Having a great day. I will finalize arrangements and visit the cemetery today. Love yall so much!!!


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 15, 2013)

felic1!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 15, 2013)

Just brewed a gallon batch of the basic blend (oolong, burdock, nettle) to which (as I pour some off each use) will add special guests and oils for tea/oil rinsing as my hair needs each wash day. In the main batch I'll include some rosemary EO and artifical scented oils (my hair hates most EOs I've tried) as preservatives for fridge storage.

Currently sitting in the homemade amla and fenugreek oil pre-poo since yesterday. Can I say that I have been pulling and rubbing in it all morning to detangle and have seen ZERO ZILCH NADA breaks or hair fall on this bone dry hair?!?!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2013)

Doing a C A T

Columbian Coffee under DC'er
ACV Rinse (Hairveda)
Tea Rinse (Saw Palmetto)


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 15, 2013)

Brewing some fenugreek tea for tonight's DC. I love the smell (syrup) and I love how my hair isn't shedding and it feels soft yet strong with this tea.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 15, 2013)

Applied coffee under my DC and did a rinse with ACV.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 15, 2013)

I rinsed with green tea, roobis mix and marshmallow. I think I will make up batches of tea and freeze them in ice cube trays. That way I can just put different ice cubes together to make a blend. I think this will work well for my loose teas.


----------



## felic1 (Nov 15, 2013)

Good evening ladies! I went to visit a church tonight. It was a new location that the church had moved into. A relative of mine was speaking. He is a pretty good preacher. I got in there and service started. There was worship service. I am singing along and here comes a bun. Am I in church for God or hair? The ladies bun looks good so I told her so. She was happy to hear it. Another bun comes in. It was sort of floppy but lovely. Of course it was her own hair. She sat behind me. Darn. Another lady with a lovely sleek bun comes in and sits right in front of me. It was a stick on but so laid...I was set. I got the word and my drool on!


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 16, 2013)

felic1 said:


> Good evening ladies! I went to visit a church tonight. It was a new location that the church had moved into. A relative of mine was speaking. He is a pretty good preacher. I got in there and service started. There was worship service. I am singing along and here comes a bun. Am I in church for God or hair? The ladies bun looks good so I told her so. She was happy to hear it. Another bun comes in. It was sort of floppy but lovely. Of course it was her own hair. She sat behind me. Darn. Another lady with a lovely sleek bun comes in and sits right in front of me. It was a stick on but so laid...I was set. I got the word and my drool on!



You are funny!  You sound like you're in a good place in spite of the loss of your father. 

OASN, since joining this forum and watching YT videos, I'm always staring at somebody's hair in church, at the mall, in the grocery store, everywhere. Lol!


----------



## felic1 (Nov 16, 2013)

God has been great! I have a few tears here and there but I served and took care of my parents for three years. We had a lovely time and my father has finished his service to our family.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 16, 2013)

Felic

I am Glad you were able to get your Praise & Your Drool On!

God is Truly Good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 16, 2013)

xu93texas

It's funny how you're always scoping out Hair isn't it?  I'm always on High Hair Alert.

From the Dry and Crunchy to the Soft & Sleek.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't think I made my marshmallow tea strong enough. I will make another batch today in the crock pot and increase the amount of tea.


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 16, 2013)

I did an overnight with Keravada Coffee and Hibiscus Oils. 

Did a rinse with Njoi Conditioning Tea rinse

Sealing with Kahve Oil


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 16, 2013)

I wasn't able to wash my hair since Tuesday since I left my tea/coffee/coconut milk out and it spoiled.  Although I kept forgetting to brew a new batch I refused to cowash without it. 
I made a new batch today but didn't let it steep for nearly as long as I normally do.   It's a little less moisturizing but better than nothing. 

Did a rinse today and making a fenugreek and hibiscus  infused rbo.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 16, 2013)

Kinda left my tea mix sitting on my counter since about 1pm. Hope I thank myself later.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Nov 17, 2013)

Will use KeraVada Hibiscus tonight


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey everyone, been awhile. Not working from home anymore, so trying to find time to log in and keep up with the posts have been super hard!
I haven't had an opportunity to cowash 2-3x/week like I did in the past, so now I dc with tea under and use tea as a final rinse.


----------



## felic1 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hello Ladies! I went to service, They were having a 25th pastoral anniversary so I wanted to sit back some and look at the hairdos. They were pretty good. The message was nice. I am going to brew some tea tonight. I really want to wash my hair even if I wear a  wig to the funeral. I am just getting in. I am going to put together a quick dinner and get ready to do my hair. I am going to take out my anita grant cube and add some water and coconut milk. I will do a spa evening even if I can not do a long one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 17, 2013)

Wenbev

Glad To See You!


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 17, 2013)

So there I was, innocently cleaning out my fridge this afternoon. 'lo and behold I find some (not-so) fresh mint, rosemary and sage.   

Needless to say, impromptu wash-day !!!. Gonna mix up shikakai, amla, tulsi paste with that infusion that's cooking up now. 

Then I will use the Vatika Egg Mask Reconstructor with indigo mixed in on top of a regular hot oil rinse (sesame, almond, grapeseed). 

Final rinse with the leftover not-so-fresh tea infusion plus some of the gallon of oolong, burdock and nettle stored in the fridge with ACV.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey everyone,

Its been a while for me too. Im warming up my tea and coconut milk rinse in a pan of hot water. I had it in the freezer for a week then left it on the counter today to thaw then put it back in the fridge for fear of spoiling. I think what saved me is I put in way too much ylang ylang and clary sage EO so it seems preserved...as far as I can tell. Im using it anyway 

I had to look back to see what the rinse contains   its brahmi, amla, oolong and bhringraj tea. After rinsing on dry, dirty hair I will add AOGPB and sit under the dryer for an hour then shampoo, tea rinse again and use a rinse out conditioner.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 17, 2013)

mshoneyfly

Welcome Back to You too.

Your mixture sounds delicious


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 19, 2013)

Brewed some nettle and chamomile tea last night it smelled so good I was tempted to drink it with some honey! I used it as a final rinse after cowashing last night.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 19, 2013)

I made some fenugreek tea last night. I will use it tonight as a final rinse.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 19, 2013)

Still spritzing with my Njoi tea spritz.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 19, 2013)

That mint, sage, and rosemary infusion was the bomb.com. I accidentally made too much of it and used it as my final rinse with ACV as well as under the protein reconstructor DC.

shooooot. my hair was sooooo soft even after having a reconstructor in there for an hour by accident. I just knew I was gonna have to hit it with another hour of moisture DC. But nope! AND my flatiron came out nice and smooth! Woohoo!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2013)

Doing a *C A T*

Columbian Coffee under DC'er (Nature's Ego) 
ACV Rinse (Hairveda)
Tea (Saw Palmetto)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2013)

Steeping a Pot of Saw Palmetto.

Lately, I've been using x1 at a time (instead of doing an _everything but the kitchen sink blend_).

This lets me closely monitor what individual blends are doing for my hair. 

Thinking about adding AVJ to my Regimen in 2014 to rotate with the ACV Rinse.  

Still reading up/researching that one.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 19, 2013)

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> That mint, sage, and rosemary infusion was the bomb.com. I accidentally made too much of it and used it as my final rinse with ACV as well as under the protein reconstructor DC.
> 
> shooooot. my hair was sooooo soft even after having a reconstructor in there for an hour by accident. I just knew I was gonna have to hit it with another hour of moisture DC. But nope! AND my flatiron came out nice and smooth! Woohoo!



hMMMM, um, how dey say it? 

Where da pictuhs at?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA (Nov 19, 2013)

I filled my ice tray up with the marshmallow root tea. That way it will be ready when I am. I have a bag full of rose petals. I will start making rosewater tomorrow and make ice cubes from that as well.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 19, 2013)

I saw tulsi juice in an Indian grocery store. I always tell myself when I'm in curry town, I'm gonna stop in this one store that I know has to sell everything. Maybe Friday I will get the courage to really go in.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 19, 2013)

brewing tea whilst prepooing, but its still to warm to rinse with.  Will forgo the tea rinse tonight and use vatika almond, olive and henna oil cream deep condish instead with heat for 30 min.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 20, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> brewing tea whilst prepooing, but its still to warm to rinse with.  Will forgo the tea rinse tonight and use vatika almond, olive and henna oil cream deep condish instead with heat for 30 min.



Wenbev
What is this "henna oil cream deep condish"  you speak of???  Do tell, please 

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes please give more detail on this henna oil Wenbev please. 

 And welcome back to you and mshoneyfly

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 20, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I filled my ice tray up with the marshmallow root tea. That way it will be ready when I am. I have a bag full of rose petals. I will start making rosewater tomorrow and make ice cubes from that as well.



faithVA
Ooo!! The rosewater sounds yummy!!  You may not need to freeze that one...it may stay preserved on its own. 

I saw a vid on YT on making rosewater. Were the petals really expensive?? I always wanted to make some but I still have some I ordered from vitacost. Let us know how you like it

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> faithVA
> Ooo!! The rosewater sounds yummy!!  You may not need to freeze that one...it may stay preserved on its own.
> 
> I saw a vid on YT on making rosewater. Were the petals really expensive?? I always wanted to make some but I still have some I ordered from vitacost. Let us know how you like it
> ...



I hadn't thought about it staying preserved on its own. I actually bought preservative. Maybe I should use it  I will use a preservative just in case.

I didn't buy the petals. Someone sent flowers for Mother's Day and I just plucked the petals off and froze them. I'm not sure that's what they use to make rosewater but that's what I'm going to use  

My hair doesn't get super excited about stuff, so it may be a minute before I have a real update.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 20, 2013)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I hadn't thought about it staying preserved on its own. I actually bought preservative. Maybe I should use it  I will use a preservative just in case.
> 
> I didn't buy the petals. Someone sent flowers for Mother's Day and I just plucked the petals off and froze them. I'm not sure that's what they use to make rosewater but that's what I'm going to use
> 
> My hair doesn't get super excited about stuff, so it may be a minute before I have a real update.



Unless the roses were organic or for food use, I would be hesitant to use them for my hair. They use lots of pesticides on roses/cut flowers.

I would buy some dried, food grade rose petals to be safe.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> Unless the roses were organic or for food use, I would be hesitant to use them for my hair. They use lots of pesticides on roses/cut flowers.
> 
> I would buy some dried, food grade rose petals to be safe.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Thanks. I hadn't thought of that. I will keep that in mind for the future. This time around I will just soak them in the fruit and vegetable soak and go from there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2013)

I bought some AV Juice (Vitacost). 

 I will try it as a Final Rinse (right before my Tea Leave-In).

 It seems like you are suppose to leave it in.

I want to see how this compares to doing an ACV Rinse. So, we'll see.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 20, 2013)

careful with that aloe @IDareT'sHair

that mess turns my hair to straw and makes it break off for weeks after application and even clarifying it out  have the moisture DC ready just in case!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 20, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I bought some AV Juice (Vitacost).  I will try it as a Final Rinse (right before my Tea Leave-In).  It seems like you are suppose to leave it in.  I want to see how this compares to doing an ACV Rinse. So, we'll see.



I have used the juice and the gel on small sections the same way I would apply a moisturizer or oil to my hair. Not sure about using it as a rinse, though

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2013)

@DarkJoy

Thanks for the warning Ms. D.Joy. And it would be my luck that it has already Shipped?

That sucks. I can't take any chances. Don't need any set-backs.

I don't think Imma mess with it. If I do, I'll rinse it out. 

And I would hafta buy 32 ounces.........

How were you using it?


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 20, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DarkJoy
> 
> Thanks for the warning Ms. D.Joy. And it would be my luck that it has already Shipped?
> 
> ...


 
Oh nooooo! LOL. Well just try it on a section and see what's what. Most people's hair here loves it. Only mine is the anti-aloe unicorn... I tried it in DC and in tea. Both were no bueno--and I didnt leave it in as a final rinse either. I cant imagine the devastation if I had!

AVJ is excellent for your insides, though. You can drink it--add it to juice, smoothies, etc too. I love drinking aloe juice. Helps my old joints (arthritis) when I remember to take it @IDareT'sHair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2013)

@DarkJoy

Thanks DJoy. 

 Maybe I'll Rinse it Out. Like I do the ACV Rinse. I never leave that in either. 

There's mixed viewpoints on that one.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 20, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Oh nooooo! LOL. Well just try it on a section and see what's what. Most people's hair here loves it. Only mine is the anti-aloe unicorn... I tried it in DC and in tea. Both were no bueno--and I didnt leave it in as a final rinse either. I cant imagine the devastation if I had!
> 
> AVJ is excellent for your insides, though. You can drink it--add it to juice, smoothies, etc too. I love drinking aloe juice. Helps my old joints (arthritis) when I remember to take it @IDareT'sHair.



DarkJoy

Im like you. My hair hates aloe  i avoid it like the plague unless its in a protein treatment. Aloe makes my hair so dry and crunchy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2013)

I'll see how rinsing out work.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 20, 2013)

Glad I'm not alone Beamodel! I've tried it direct and in DC, also in products like the SM CES and other products and my hair just broke off before my eyes.  Every. Single. Time.

It seems to be OK with the AO Swimmers Shampoo but I suppose thats because the soap is inhibiting it from absorbing into the strand. Aint trying nothing else with aloe tho. heck no!


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 20, 2013)

DarkJoy

I can use SMCEM only on my new growth. But nooooo mam aloe is a HUGE problem for me. Most of Komoza stuff I can't use bc of the high aloe content. The only DC I love that has it midway in the list is JessiCurl DT. But any other product, u can forget it.


----------



## Jobwright (Nov 20, 2013)

You know...I have been having some serious dryness lately, could figure out what the problem was until I narrowed it down to the AVJ final rinse. I have since stopped but STILL, AFTER ABOUT 3 WEEKS, been dealing with dry hair.  Maybe I need to do an overnight AOHSR...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2013)

@Jobwright @Beamodel @DarkJoy

Nah......I'm not using it.............

 Thanks Girls!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Nov 20, 2013)

I put some AVJ in both my daughters' hair and it made it so dry fortunately it didn't break off. Never again. It also made my hair so dry


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2013)

lisanaturally

Thanks Ms. Lisa.

Imma stay away from that.  

Lawd......I'm glad I didn't order a Gallon.

I'll try putting it in my Smoothies.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Nov 20, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> lisanaturally
> 
> Thanks Ms. Lisa.
> 
> ...



You're welcome


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2013)

@lisanaturally

This is not the time of year or weather to try to battle/overcome excessive Dryness.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 20, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

Most ppl hair react well and thrive on aloe. They say it moisturizes their hair but for some of us it has an adverse reaction and dries our hair out. I say all that to say it might work for u. But for me it simply doesn't.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Nov 20, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @lisanaturally
> 
> This is not the time of year or weather to try to battle/overcome excessive Dryness.



Very true, very true


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2013)

Beamodel

I don't think Imma mess with it.erplexed  I know what ACV will do and it works for me.  

I'll have to wait until I'm in a more experimental mood.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 20, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I don't think Imma mess with it.erplexed  I know what ACV will do and it works for me.  I'll have to wait until I'm in a more experimental mood.



I love acv


----------



## Jobwright (Nov 20, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I don't think Imma mess with it.erplexed  I know what ACV will do and it works for me.  I'll have to wait until I'm in a more experimental mood.


What does ACV do for you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2013)

@Beamodel @lisanaturally @DarkJoy @Jobwright

I shoulda' ask ya'll 1st before I bought that mess.  ....

And I shoulda' stayed outta lurking in that thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2013)

@Jobwright

I use a pre-mix (Hairveda's Phinsing Rinse). 

 I had 'overly' porous hair from Double Processing so I was using it to correct my porosity issues.

I also use Nexxus Ensure.

I use it after DC'ing with Heat. It restricts/closes the cuticle which is raised/lifted, when you DC with Heat. 

It seals in Moisture and restores PH Balance. And creates Shine.

When I went to a Salon to get my hair done, I noticed on my in-take card, they had my Porosity listed as "Normal" so, I was able to correct that issue through using an Acidic Final Rinse.


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 20, 2013)

Did an overnight prepoo with Keravada Coffee and Hibiscus oils.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 20, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

I almost bought some AVJ too . 

But then I did a ACV rinse. The urge went away. ACV (when used correctly) can make the roughest hair smooth as silk .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

I wasted money on that mess.  

I coulda' got a bigger bottle of AO GBP or something.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 20, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> What does ACV do for you?



Seals cuticle and leaves hair silky


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 20, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Yes please give more detail on this henna oil Wenbev please.
> 
> And welcome back to you and mshoneyfly
> 
> ...





mshoneyfly said:


> Wenbev
> What is this "henna oil cream deep condish"  you speak of???  Do tell, please
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



I bought it in an indian grocer at least 2 years ago and only found it whist cleaning out my product closet in anticipation of black friday.  Its labeled as a hot oil treatment, but its a creamy conditioner that likes heat.


----------



## felic1 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello Everyone! I have had a fabulous week. It has been one long praise after another. My mother visited Dad today with us at the funeral home. It was nice. The flowers are lovely and he looked great. I think I can show the flowers without getting in trouble!


----------



## felic1 (Nov 20, 2013)

Daddy loved to plant things. There is a small gardening tool in top of his flowers!


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 20, 2013)

dang. we scared IDareT'sHair out of a PJ moment...dang... :O


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 20, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> I bought it in an indian grocer at least 2 years ago and only found it whist cleaning out my product closet in anticipation of black friday.  Its labeled as a hot oil treatment, but its a creamy conditioner that likes heat.


Thanks Wenbev! 

Dang...Dabur has so much stuff to try. Will keep my eyes peeled for it next time I hit the Indian market


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 21, 2013)

it washed out so nice and my hair was super soft.  it only took me 25 to twist my hair last night while watching tv


----------



## Jobwright (Nov 21, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> it washed out so nice and my hair was super soft.  it only took me 25 to twist my hair last night while watching tv


How does it smell?  Does it have that strong neem smell like the Vatika oil?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2013)

DarkJoy

Hmpf.  Ya'll Shole did.

#ANGTFD.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2013)

Massaged in: KeraVada's Neem Oil (Dreamsicle)


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 21, 2013)

DC'n with Sitrinillah and have KV Fenugreek mixed in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2013)

Will do a *C A T*
Columbian Coffee under Claudie's Protein Renew Rx
ACV Rinse (Hairveda)
Tea (Black) with Leave-In & Oil


----------



## SingBrina (Nov 22, 2013)

How often can you do coffee rinse per week?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2013)

SingBrina

I do mine x2 per week under my DC'er.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 23, 2013)

Dcing with my clay mask (BNB original conditioning mask) mixed with V05 Shea cashmere, almond oil and Vatika frosting. When I rinse out I plan to do a final rinse with nettle and outstraw tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2013)

Used KV Oil (Pumpkin Spice) and a bit of CC's Naturals Hibiscus.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 23, 2013)

Finally made it!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 23, 2013)

Did a CAT today.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 23, 2013)

Prepooed with fenugreek and amla oil. Ayurvedic washed with shikakai, neem, tulsi mixed with burdock, nettle, oolong. Reconstruct with vatika egg protein mask. HOT with grapeseed, evoo. Rinsed with the same teas plus acv.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Meritamen (Nov 23, 2013)

My scalp was itching like crazy so I knew it was time for a good shampoo wash. I did a pre-treatment with neem oil that is infused with some other goodies and the itch stop instantly. I love this stuff, I have even gotten used to smell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2013)

Used: Rosemary Pomade from The Pomade Shop


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 24, 2013)

I can't wait to try the Ayurvedic shampoo I got. I also was to infuse these herbs. I'm upset I didn't get the rose though because apparently that's hibiscus   I will figure it out.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2013)

Steep a Pot of Black Tea for this week's Wash Day.  

I've been having some  light 'shedding' over the past couple weeks.

Trying to get that in check.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 24, 2013)

Sprayed on some tea under my DC

Used some TPS Coffee Pomade after my hair was dry. Sealed with Claudie's Vere Oil (amla,brahmi, etc)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2013)

Brownie518 said:


> Sprayed on some *tea under my DC*
> 
> *Used some TPS Coffee Pomade after my hair was dry. Sealed with Claudie's Vere Oil (amla,brahmi, etc)*


 
Brownie518

 Nice!


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 24, 2013)

These ayurvedics first had me thinking that I would have to relax early, now I've decided that I'm going to stretch for 6 months  It will be my first time going that long.  I have tons of ng but it lays so well now.

Today was fenugreek sunday as I do my fenugreek paste treatment on sundays.  Used the last of my coffee/tea/coconut milk rinse so I will need to make more for tuesday.  Also used my shikakai/tulsi/soapnut/amla brew.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 24, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> These ayurvedics first had me thinking that I would have to relax early, now I've decided that I'm going to stretch for 6 months  It will be my first time going that long.  I have tons of ng but it lays so well now.  Today was fenugreek sunday as I do my fenugreek paste treatment on sundays.  Used the last of my coffee/tea/coconut milk rinse so I will need to make more for tuesday.  Also used my shikakai/tulsi/soapnut/amla brew.



It's making my hair more manageable despise increased growth. I can't speak for the future, but right now it's ok and treating me well.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2013)

Nix08 Saludable84

Glad you Ladies are having Good Success with your Ayurvedic Regi's.

I love success stories! 

Ms. Saludable, that Store looks Yummy!


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 24, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> It's making my hair more manageable despise increased growth. I can't speak for the future, but right now it's ok and treating me well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



It's amazing isn't it?   I shouldn't be surprised because oil pulling is from ayurveda and I saw benefits almost instantly with that too. I plan to relax for my birthday in February.   That may be a challenge (6 months of ng) but I'll cross that bridge when I get there
How long are you stretching for?

My hair is so manageble that I have rediscovered my obsession with make up and nailpolish


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 24, 2013)

IDareT'sHair....I am pleasantly surprised by the ease of using ayurvedics and the fast observations.   I think this reggie will hold for quite a while......I think


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2013)

@Nix08

This Thread has been great and You Ladies have all been so wonderful with your participation and ideas. Recipes, Tips and Observations.

It has truly been a pleasure. 

 We've been hanging and staying consistent with it.

Can't wait for 2013!


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 24, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nix08 Saludable84  Glad you Ladies are having Good Success with your Ayurvedic Regi's.  I love success stories!  Ms. Saludable, that Store looks Yummy!



Thanks. I have you and Nix08 to thank. 

That store is a wet dream. I had the poor Indian man looking for bringraj oil for me with no success. I have to probably find it online, but they had erting!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 24, 2013)

This thread gives me lIfe


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 24, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> It's amazing isn't it?   I shouldn't be surprised because oil pulling is from ayurveda and I saw benefits almost instantly with that too. I plan to relax for my birthday in February.   That may be a challenge (6 months of ng) but I'll cross that bridge when I get there How long are you stretching for?  My hair is so manageble that I have rediscovered my obsession with make up and nailpolish



I want to do a four month stretch that will end in February. That would be nice. I'm playing it by ear, but my last relaxer I just got impatient with growth and new growth. I promised myself that next year, I wouldn't be so impatient and I want to decrease relaxing as well.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 25, 2013)

My hair loves weekly henna. I hope there there is a BF sale on henna.

I also
Need more sukyesh.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm going to try mixing water, vegemoist, marshmallow root tea and a bit of oil for a spritz tonight. I think my hair really likes marshmallow. If I can get this to work as a spritz it would be a relief. I thought it was the Qhemet BRBC that was helping my hair stay moisturized but I think I was mistaken. 

I also think I get better results soaking marshamllow roote in lukewarm water for several days vs. boiling it. But I will do another experiment next weekend to see.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh I miss doing my tea rinses and Ayurvedic oils. I'm in a weave for 8-9 weeks.  I can only apply my KV oils to my edges and nape. 

Has anyone done a tea rinse while wearing a weave?


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 25, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Oh I miss doing my tea rinses and Ayurvedic oils. I'm in a weave for 8-9 weeks.  I can only apply my KV oils to my edges and nape.
> 
> Has anyone done a tea rinse while wearing a weave?



Yes xu93texas. Well if you count crochet braids. I make spritzes with oils for my scalp. 

Almost no shed when it's time to take out the install and the hair is always nicely moisturized. I would also pour tea after a gentle diluted shampoo wash as well.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 25, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Yes xu93texas. Well if you count crochet braids. I make spritzes with oils for my scalp.  Almost no shed when it's time to take out the install and the hair is always nicely moisturized. I would also pour tea after a gentle diluted shampoo wash as well.  ____________ *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



Thanks! 
I'm going to add some KV amla oil mix to my moisturizing spritz. I'll also do a tea rinse by putting it in an applicator bottle and squirting through the tracks.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 25, 2013)

I am too busy (thanksgiving prep) to read about fenugreek. I bought some seed and powder today. Which one are we using? And how to prepare it?



Tia

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 25, 2013)

Steeping tea (Fenugreek, Peppermint, Horsetail, Burdock Root, Rooibos) for tomorrow's cowash day.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 25, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> I am too busy (thanksgiving prep) to read about fenugreek. I bought some seed and powder today. Which one are we using? And how to prepare it?    Tia  I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I have the seeds but next time I will get the powder. With the seeds you have to boil for 10 mins, soak o/n in a covered pot and pour into the blender. Blend to make a creamy paste then add oil and blend some more. Add w/e else you want and apply. 

You could also make a tea with the seeds and use as a rinse. 

With the powder, just add hot water and stir into a paste. Add w/e else you want and apply.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 25, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:
			
		

> I have the seeds but next time I will get the powder. With the seeds you have to boil for 10 mins, soak o/n in a covered pot and pour into the blender. Blend to make a creamy paste then add oil and blend some more. Add w/e else you want and apply.
> 
> You could also make a tea with the seeds and use as a rinse.
> 
> ...



Thank You!



I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2013)

Using The Pomade Shop's Rosemary Pomade (Vanilla)


----------



## felic1 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello Ladies! I washed my hair on Sunday after doing that pre poo on Saturday night (I think). I pre pooed with coconut and sank some Bioinfusions critical care masque overnight. I washed it out with As I Am cleaning conditioner. I forgot to do my coffee rinse and applied SM boobab (sp) with hemp, wheat germ and pumpkin seed oil and wet the shower caps and went under the dryer for about 1/2 hour. I could not get my tea rinse bottle to spray so I gave up on it. I used ACV and then Kimmaytube after the jojoba EO mix to the scalp. I used that SSI carrot seed and some olive oil and went on and used that bioinfusion curl cream and braided it up and popped on a cap and a bonnet. HHG! I have been doing sooooo great God is so Good!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2013)

Used a couple drops of KeraVada RWandan Coffee Hair Oil (Cotton Candy)


----------



## kxlot79 (Nov 26, 2013)

Be sure to report back!
I thought it was just me! 
Actually, all of my mixes come out "better" somehow when they soak for a few days versus when I use heat. 
I even gave up using heat for oil infusions. Now I just let the herbs soak for as long as I can (got a hibiscus/rosemary/lavender coconut/olive oil that's been infusing 6 weeks and counting in a low, dark cabinet).



faithVA said:


> I'm going to try mixing water, vegemoist, marshmallow root tea and a bit of oil for a spritz tonight. I think my hair really likes marshmallow. If I can get this to work as a spritz it would be a relief. I thought it was the Qhemet BRBC that was helping my hair stay moisturized but I think I was mistaken.
> 
> I also think I get better results soaking marshamllow roote in lukewarm water for several days vs. boiling it. But I will do another experiment next weekend to see.



Sent using LHCF app


----------



## faithVA (Nov 26, 2013)

[USER said:
			
		

> kxlot79;19289003[/USER]]Be sure to report back!
> I thought it was just me!
> Actually, all of my mixes come out "better" somehow when they soak for a few days versus when I use heat.
> I even gave up using heat for oil infusions. Now I just let the herbs soak for as long as I can (got a hibiscus/rosemary/lavender coconut/olive oil that's been infusing 6 weeks and counting in a low, dark cabinet).
> ...



Thanks for the confirmation.  I definitely will try soaking the marshmallow root again. Not sure why I put it off until next weekend when I can do it anytime.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 26, 2013)

Yesterday I brewed some burdock root and mixed 3 oz of marshmalllow root with 1 oz of burdock root with 1/2 oz of water and 1 tsp of vegemoist. I'm not sure of my measurements yet but I think I need more marshmallow root than other teas. 

I spritzed my hair before twisting it up and I think I am on the right track. Now I can ease up on my crusade for finding the right moisturizing cream.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 26, 2013)

Layering tea mixture, oil, and conditioner on hair.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 26, 2013)

faithVA
I was thinking of making a MM root spray yesterday too for detangling. Jen from JGA posted about her MM root spray not long ago and I got inspired 

Im using MM root powder, irish moss powder, horsetail powder, hot water, avg, safflower oil and EOs for scent. 

This should make a nice moisturizing spray. I read that the irish moss is supposed to be an emulsifier to help mix the oil and water.  This is an added bonus when making spritzed with oil.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 26, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> faithVA
> I was thinking of making a MM root spray yesterday too for detangling. Jen from JGA posted about her MM root spray not long ago and I got inspired
> 
> Im using MM root powder, irish moss powder, horsetail powder, hot water, avg, safflower oil and EOs for scent.
> ...



I have some irish moss but haven't used it yet since someone said it felt like a protein on their hair. I have a lot I need to play around with. I feel like I spinning in circles


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 26, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> faithVA
> I was thinking of making a MM root spray yesterday too for detangling. Jen from JGA posted about her MM root spray not long ago and I got inspired
> 
> Im using MM root powder, irish moss powder, horsetail powder, hot water, avg, safflower oil and EOs for scent.
> ...


I saw that blog post too. I'm going to make mine with MM tea, hibiscus tea and probably my coconut oil mix. I need it to help take these braids out!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 26, 2013)

This has probably been shared in this thread many times since it has such longevity. However, since I am still trying to understand the world of herbs I just don't remember. As I looked up marshmallow root it clear states it can be cold infused. hmm. MountainRoseBlog.com is helping me get it straight.

*Hot infusions* draw out vitamins, enzymes, and aromatic volatile oils.
A few good herbs for hot infusions include Chamomile, Holy Basil, Ginger, Nettle, Peppermint, and Skullcap.

*Cold Infusions* are ideal for slimy herbs and herbs with delicate essential oils.
A few good herbs for cold infusions include Marshmallow root, Chia seed, and fresh Lemon Balm.

*Decoctions* are simmered teas that are perfect for the extraction of hard roots, dried berries, barks, and seeds.

So tonight I will use cold infusion to prepare some marshmallow root, burdock root and slippery elm and fenugreek.

I think I will definitely like cold infusion better.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 26, 2013)

Black Friday is coming early 

I'm 'bout to roll my butt out during lunch break and hit up the Indian Market since I'm out of the vatika egg reconstructor. I need some shikakai too... and I'm sure a few other things will accidentally fall into my basket


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2013)

Getting Ready to do a *CAT*

Columbian Coffee under Claudie's Protein Rx
ACV Hairveda
Tea (Black)

I've been having some Shedding.  Maybe this is my 'shedding' season or something.erplexed


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 26, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, I keep track of my shedding each wash and co-wach day. Today I noticed increased shedding too. I think it is partly because of the weather. It is cold and snowy in Pittsburgh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2013)

Rozlewis

So Do I Girl. 

I keep a 'watchful' eye on any changes. Especially negative ones.

And it's Cold & Snowy here too.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 26, 2013)

I started my cold infusions. I had some mason jars in the utility room. I have 4 jars going: marshmallow root, burdock root, slippery elm and fenugreek. I started with 2 tbsp so I can see how I like that. I will let them sit overnight but will put them in the fridge tomorrow so they last a bit longer. On sunday I think I will put my hair into 4 sections and try a different tea on each section for comparison.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 26, 2013)

Rozlewis and IDareT'sHair My shedding has increased the last month also. Dryness has also increased with the decrease in temperature. I wonder if the dryness and increased shed are related?

faithVA, you're becoming a true mixtress up over there!! I'm anxious to see your cold infusion results. I think that may be a new one in this thread. Thanks for posting that info too.
______
I need 2nd day hair for TDay. Soooo...

Getting my pre-poo on with amla/fenugreek oil. About to cowash this out and DC.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 26, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Rozlewis and IDareT'sHair My shedding has increased the last month also. Dryness has also increased with the decrease in temperature. I wonder if the dryness and increased shed are related?
> 
> faithVA, you're becoming a true mixtress up over there!! I'm anxious to see your cold infusion results. I think that may be a new one in this thread. Thanks for posting that info too.
> ______
> ...



I'm a little proud of myself. One day I want to hang with the big girls in here


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 26, 2013)

Still using my njoi tea spritz.  I may make my detangling spritz if I decide to take these braids out this wknd.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2013)

@DarkJoy @Rozlewis

I was wondering if the Sulfur was also adding to my increased shedding? 

I had been going hard with products with Sulfur (which I usually limit use or definitely use in moderation).

 And I also ran out of Viviscal and have been taking something else.  

 I recently re-upped on the Viviscal, but will take what I've been using until it's gone.

I'm sure it's a combo of a lot of factors including weather, indoor heating, outdoor elements etc.........

This is when Journal-ing comes in handy. Which I always say I need to do and never do it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2013)

faithVA said:


> *I started my cold infusions. I had some mason jars in the utility room. I have 4 jars going: marshmallow root, burdock root, slippery elm and fenugreek. I started with 2 tbsp so I can see how I like that. *I will let them sit overnight but will put them in the fridge tomorrow so they last a bit longer. On sunday I think I will put my hair into 4 sections and try a different tea on each section for comparison.


 
faithVA

 These sounds good.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 27, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> faithVA
> 
> These sounds good.



I looked at them this morning and they look pretty good. I am amazed at how much slippery elm swells. All of the other pouches are about the same size as when I put then in. The slippery elm has swelled to about 3x to 4x its original size. I'm not sure what that means though 

I also did  cold infusion with flax seed because I was on a roll  I just wanted to see what it does. It does something. I'm just not sure what it is doing. 

Sad I have to wait until Sunday to try them out


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2013)

faithVA

They all sound so good and like they would all work so well.  :crossfingers:

I am excited to hear your reviews on each.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 27, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DarkJoy @Rozlewis
> 
> I was wondering if the Sulfur was also adding to my increased shedding?
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair, I did not know that sulfur could contribute to increased shedding except when done to close to a relaxer. If so this could be the culprit because the Peppermint Pomade has sulfur in it and i Have been massaging my scalp twice a week with that.

I keep a journal of everything that goes on my hair. I have not made any drastic changes lately that could be causing the increase in shedding. I think the weather has caused my hair to become more vulnerable to breakage and additional shedding. This year I have been struggling with trying to keep my hair moisturized. Last night I used Qhemet Biologics Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee and the Amla and Olive Heavy Cream to moisturize and a penetrating oil to seal. This morning my hair is still moisturized. This might be a winning combination. 

I am on vacation this week through next Tuesday and will pay extra special attention to my hair. I plan to do a Henna treatment on Friday evening and this my help as well. When outside I have been wearing my silk lined beanie with a baggy underneath to combat the dryness.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 27, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Rozlewis and IDareT'sHair My shedding has increased the last month also. Dryness has also increased with the decrease in temperature. I wonder if the dryness and increased shed are related?
> 
> faithVA, you're becoming a true mixtress up over there!! I'm anxious to see your cold infusion results. I think that may be a new one in this thread. Thanks for posting that info too.
> ______
> ...



DarkJoy, I think the weather and dryness has a lot do to do with the increased shedding. I take pictures every co-wash and wash day to track my shedding and I usually do not shed much but yesterday it was double my normal amount. I will pay special attention to this so that I can get it under control before it gets out of control.

I am also almost 15 weeks post. This is the longest stretch I have ever done. However, my hair has been behaving nicely but this may also be a contributing factor. 

Let me know how things go for you any how you are tweaking your regimen to combat this issue.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 27, 2013)

I decided to try my cold infusions on dry hair. Yesterday I did a protein treatment, dc, leave-in, mist and styling cream. My hair was so hard and wiry today. My twist out was a complete fail so I put it in a puff. I wanted to wash it but didn't have time. So I decided to try each of my teas on a different section of hair.

Just from opening the jars, I want to do the cold infusion again with the same teas, same amount but with less water. So I will try the marshmallow root again with 2 T of tea in 1.5 cups of water and also in 1 cup of water.

My hair is still wet so I will have to update again when dry. I am going to use Hairveda Whipped Ends and retwist later tonight.

I started with the burdock root.  It worked great as a detangler. I was able to smooth the front section out and flat twist it up. 

I used fennel greek on the back. It seemed to work like the burdock root. I like the smell of it. 

I was surprised by the marshmallow root. My hair felt cold and it didn't help with detangling. It didn't do anything 

I really liked the slippery elm. It felt great going on and it was easy to detangling. 

No of them really had slip which is why I think it was too much water. I think you do a 1 to 1 ratio when you want to drink them. The slippery elm won out, with burdock root 2nd, fennel greek 3rd and marshmallow root 4th.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2013)

faithVA

Very nice review of your Cold Fusions.  They all sound nice.  

I'm sure you'll reap all the conditioning properties from each one.

They all sound like "Hits" to me!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 27, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I have some irish moss but haven't used it yet since someone said it felt like a protein on their hair. I have a lot I need to play around with. I feel like I spinning in circles



faithVA
It was just the opposite for me. About a month ago, I put irish moss and watercress powder in my henna. Hair came out sooo shiny and silky!!  Don't know if it was just the watercress but I loved it!

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 28, 2013)

faithVA

I love slippery elm. That mixed with marshmallow gives me nice slip and detangling power to apply conditioner with little fuss. 

Irish moss did the same thing to me. I will try it again, but the one time I tried it, my hair stiffened and clumped up a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Nov 28, 2013)

^^When I try the irish moss I will do that on just a section of my hair. I know my hair doesn't respond to things like many common things.

Since I've done the 4 section trial with these 4 products, I am looking forward to doing this with some of my other teas. I will start doing test on wet hair and then dry hair. My twist are dry today and my twist feel really good. Unless we go somewhere today, I'm not taking my twist out to see how my hair is really doing.

Doing the experiment yesterday though gave me a good idea. I may want to apply my leave-in, a moisturizer and then apply my tea mist after.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2013)

Did a Honey & Horsetail Reconstructor Rx (MyHoneyChild)

Doing a *CAT*

Columbian Coffee under DC'er
ACV Rinse Hairveda
Tea Burdock Root & Saw Palmetto


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 29, 2013)

I was planning to henna today but ended up spending all my free time and money shopping

I took the henna out of the freezer...and it's now defrosted, should I put it in the fridge for tomorrow's us?  Or can I leave it out?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2013)

Nix08

You can leave it out.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair Thank you Lady T 

I haven't washed my hair all week...what the what is going on with me


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Thank you Lady T
> 
> *I haven't washed my hair all week...what the what is going on with me*


 
Nix08

 Yeah, it's fine.  Indigo is the one that has to be used after it's mixed (can't store).

 Yeah...so...okay?? What's up with that?


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nix08
> 
> Yeah, it's fine. Indigo is the one that has to be used after it's mixed (can't store).
> 
> *Yeah...so...okay?? What's up with that?*



 I can only focus on one obsession at a time...usually it's hair but every now and then I dabble in makeup/nails (where I've been the last month). I've spent all I can now so I'm back to hair as of tomorrow morning

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2013)

I did a 'nice' Burdock/Saw Palmetto Tea Rinse today.

Reading about that SSI 'new' Blueberry Cleansing Conditioner is gone make me pull out my Blueberry Tea for next Wash Day.

And steep a nice Pot of Blueberry Tea for a Rinse. 

I also have a: Blueberry, Acai and Pomegrante Blend.

*Nice Anti-Oxidants


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 29, 2013)

Steeping some fenugreek tea. Will add KV fenugreek oil to it for a rise tomorrow. To lazy to fool with my hair right now.


----------



## felic1 (Nov 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I did a 'nice' Burdock/Saw Palmetto Tea Rinse today.
> 
> Reading about that SSI 'new' Blueberry Cleansing Conditioner is gone make me pull out my Blueberry Tea for next Wash Day.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like a nice twist on that blueberry conditioner. I just could not splurge on it today. Sunday is a different month!


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 30, 2013)

Brewing sage, rosehip, rooibos and hibiscus to dampen my hair before applying henna.  And I have the tub of henna in a water bath to warm up. ..just because


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 30, 2013)

Henna is in  I added orange eo since I'm planning on running errands.   Sometimes the henna smell gets to me.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 30, 2013)

Today:

Applied coffee under my DC
Applied a tea rinse
Last did a final rinse with ACV


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 30, 2013)

Doing a henna treatment right now with fenugreek tea as my liquid. 

After I will use the mucilage from the tea bags and mix it with my bee mine for a DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2013)

Beamodel

Nice.  Interesting too.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 30, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

I've never mixed the mucilage in my Entire head before but after I henna, I will see how it goes.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 30, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> Doing a henna treatment right now with fenugreek tea as my liquid.  After I will use the mucilage from the tea bags and mix it with my bee mine for a DC.



Edit
I decided not to add the mucilage to my DC. However henna, Brahmi frnugreek tea and oil made my hair feel super delicious. 

I'm currently DC'n with Bee Mine Beautiful DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> Edit
> *I decided not to add the mucilage to my DC. *However henna, Brahmi frnugreek tea and oil made my hair feel super delicious.
> 
> *I'm currently DC'n with Bee Mine Beautiful DC*.


 
Beamodel

 Chickened out uh?

 Love BM's DC'er Very nice.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 30, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

Yea I had added it once before but just to the front if my hair and it was hard getting all the pieces out of my hair. Didn't feel like going through the trouble so I skipped it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2013)

Beamodel

Yeah, You definitely have to 'strain' it, if you're going to do that.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 30, 2013)

Sitting here with henna in my hair. Did an over-nighter with it, about to rinse and deep condition.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 1, 2013)

Happy Sunday Tea Heads! 

My scalp is itching something fierce. It's barely a week since a full cleansing day, but I think the dry cold weather is really getting to my hair and scalp. Gonna do a full wash day, but all this talk of henna has me thinking. It's been 2 months. Perhaps, just a small one and I wont wait for a full dye release since I dont need it because I indigo and my hair is jet black now.

So, I'll start with an amla/fenugreek pre-poo for a couple hours, throw on some henna for another couple hours and see what's up with the teas/hot oil rinses. I'll update later.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 1, 2013)

Making Ayurvedic Oils…. DH is helping me. I have faith it will work


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2013)

DarkJoy

Happy Sunday to you too!


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 1, 2013)

Going to spritz my njoi tea on my hair under my DC.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 1, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Making Ayurvedic Oils…. DH is helping me. I have faith it will work



Saludable84 what kind are you making?


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 1, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Making Ayurvedic Oils…. DH is helping me. I have faith it will work


WHat types of oils are you two making Saludable84?


IDareT'sHair said:


> @DarkJoy
> 
> Happy Sunday to you too!


Thank you @IDareT'sHair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2013)

I think Imma brew a Pot of Blueberry Leaf Tea


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 1, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Saludable84 what kind are you making?



Amla and Brahmi in Coconut Oil. Not easy, but not hard either.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 1, 2013)

Had to make some more conditioner cuz I ran out. Added more Ayurvedic oil this time, and aloe vera juice, had to let it cool n thicken, about to slather it on now to detangle for a wash n go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2013)

@MyAngelEyez~C~U

How'd your Henna Rx go? And how did your DC'er turn out? 

And....How is your DD's Hair?

You know she's our _Honorary Member_ and I like to keep up with her progress.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 1, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, 15 yo DD's hair is bra strap and still natural. She's a pro at twist outs! Gorgeous every time! She has her hair flat ironed for her birthday last week, but she's getting bored and ready for her twist outs again. My henna was great as usual, roots now match my length again, lol. I slept in the last bit of conditioner I had last night. I still need to detangle (did a light finger detangle when I added conditioner last night), so I made about 48oz of conditioner so I won't have to mix another batch for a while. Bought some panthenol to add to it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2013)

MyAngelEyez~C~U

You know you can always post a Pic of Your _Creation_ (DC'er) so we can all get our Drool on....

How long will 48oz of DC'er last You All?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 1, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, I think the conditioner would last my family about 3-4 weeks, lol, maybe.

Conditioner 





Roots before n after henna:





Color still oxidizing 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 1, 2013)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> IDareT'sHair, I think the conditioner would last my family about 3-4 weeks, lol, maybe.  Conditioner   Roots before n after henna:  Color still oxidizing   Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Wht typ of henna do you use. Your hair is very pretty.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2013)

MyAngelEyez~C~U

Delicious Looking!:lovedrool:

And you are right!  Color/Henna came out perfect (as always)


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 1, 2013)

Beamodel, I use Rajasthani henna from HennaSooq.com

IDareT'sHair, thanks! I am really loving the process of making conditioners  And I'm so glad my roots match again, lol.


----------



## Lita (Dec 1, 2013)

Saturday..Washed/Use Lace Naturals Brahmi Root Dc Mask 1hr,rinsed with AfroVeda Ashilli Amala con,applied SM yucca lotion in my scalp,HH soft coconut Marshmellow leave-in,on top used Happy Nappy Coffee Caramel brûlée hair cream & sealed my ends with LN apricot pomade..Hair is soooooo shiny/soft...

*Brahmi stopped my shedding in its track.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2013)

Lita said:


> *Saturday..Washed/Use Lace Naturals Brahmi Root Dc Mask 1hr*,
> 
> **Brahmi stopped my shedding in its track.*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!




Lita

 Good to know.  I'm sitting on x2 of these.


----------



## Lita (Dec 1, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Good to know.  I'm sitting on x2 of these.



IDareT'sHair You know,I normally use the Brahmi powder,it's good to have a ready made product on hand & it gives great slip & moisturizes..Easy wash out too,unlike the powder.

*You know I have 2x's..I'm mad she raised the price...Must keep this in my stash.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2013)

Lita

Gurl....You know I did a Double-Take On that one.  Yeah like that

I was like....Didn't this use to be $16.00?????  SMH.


----------



## Lita (Dec 1, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Gurl....You know I did a Double-Take On that one.  Yeah like that
> 
> I was like....Didn't this use to be $16.00?????  SMH.



IDareT'sHair Needless to say,I can only buy this on sale..Just like bask whiskey soak..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2013)

Lita

I love the fact that it is a nice size Jar.


----------



## Lita (Dec 1, 2013)

IDareT'sHair It is a nice size jar & she fills it to the top,I was just shocked at the price jump..I've used it twice & still have a nice amount left..I'm heavy handed..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2013)

@Lita

I got to start moving products. 

 2014 will be a new day. 

I can't afford to have anything else go bad on me.


----------



## Lita (Dec 1, 2013)

IDareT'sHair I gave away a bunch of stuff..What's under my bed-Spring/Summer items..No worries about products molding..Been using/moving them quickly.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2013)

Lita

You have been moving stuff 

I see HappyNappy is having a Cyber Monday Sale 20% and Free Shipping over $25.00.


----------



## Lita (Dec 1, 2013)

IDareT'sHair I just mention the sale in the Black Friday/thread..They have a nice female soap too..Will try it during the 50% sale.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 1, 2013)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> IDareT'sHair, I think the conditioner would last my family about 3-4 weeks, lol, maybe.
> 
> Conditioner
> 
> ...



That conditioner looks wonderful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2013)

faithVA

It does doesn't it?

We have some very talented Ladies in here.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 1, 2013)

I took the remainder of my cold infusions and mixed them together and added green tea and used them for a rinse. I really want to start dunking my head but right now i'm too lazy  So maybe I will buy a larger applicator bottle to hold more tea. 

I used mixed the slippery elm and fenugreek together and will make a paste from it next week. 

I love freezing teas more than I like using them. Now I have 4 gallon bags full of tea ice cubes. It will be nice to have them when I am pressed for time.

I also started new cold infusions of marshmallow root using 2 tbsp in 1.5 cups of water and 1 cup of water to see if the produce different mucilage levels.


----------



## felic1 (Dec 1, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Happy Sunday Tea Heads!
> 
> My scalp is itching something fierce. It's barely a week since a full cleansing day, but I think the dry cold weather is really getting to my hair and scalp. Gonna do a full wash day, but all this talk of henna has me thinking. It's been 2 months. Perhaps, just a small one and I wont wait for a full dye release since I dont need it because I indigo and my hair is jet black now.
> 
> So, I'll start with an amla/fenugreek pre-poo for a couple hours, throw on some henna for another couple hours and see what's up with the teas/hot oil rinses. I'll update later.


 

Hey Girlie! I am a bit jealous about you and that henna. I have 1/2 inch of roots that need some color. I have been a bit busy and not able to apply my "touch up". I washed my hair after a prepoo with coconut oil and SM Treatment masque for at least 24 hours. I used that AS I AM cleansing conditioner and a small amount of SM moisture retention shampoo highly diluted with a dollop of HH peppermint shampoo. It is very clean but not squeaky. I used my jojoba eo mix to massage the scalp, some apricot oil because I have some, some SSI carrot and pumpkin defrizzer, on top of kimmaytube leave in. It was cold. I applied some JBCO extra dark to my ends and some bioinfusion curl cream on top. I did an extra seal with HH happy hempy pomade. I braided it up in two braids on each side, put a baggie on and then my bonnet. I forgot my tea and ACV but I did use the AVJ in the leave in so next time I will do a tea rinse. I am itching for some nettle....Love Yall!!


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 2, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> I got to start moving products.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair, my goal is to really use up my stack pin 2014. I cannot purchase anything else or I know iI will have things go bad. After today this is it for me for a l title while. Hitting my stash hard in 2014.

But these discounts tho. I could not resist.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 2, 2013)

Steeping Slippery Elm Bark and Marshmallow Root for my co-wash this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2013)

Rozlewis

Me too. And You already know about my misfortune.  

I will be hitting things hard in the New Year and narrowing down a few lines at the same time.

I'd like to say I won't buy anything until Mothers Day or at least make very minimal purchases until then.


----------



## Wenbev (Dec 2, 2013)

hey ladies  did a henna last night, color took really well but I didn't rinse thoroughly. Sitting with coconut oil and trader joes nourish under a heat cap as a pre cowash. 
kinda giving some side eye to Keravada right now. ordered a butter in October, never used or even opened the container since I trying to power thru so me other stuff in the stash. Opened it up turkey day evening for a twist out and what the what? black mold growing.yuck. Sent an email asap and no response. Even made a purchase on black fri. Still no response. 
Also kinda mad I missed out on qhemet bio. Wanted to try the burdock cream and its sold out in both sizes. BOO!


----------



## lovelycurls (Dec 3, 2013)

Final rinse with:
Rooibos
Fenugreek
Nettle
Burdock root
Green tea 
Hibiscus
Avj
Acv

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE3 using LHCF


----------



## Lita (Dec 3, 2013)

Applied some CC Naturals Coconut Fluff & Sealed with CC Naturals Hibiscus Whipped Butter.

*Hibiscus Whipped Butter a little gritty,but melts away..Smells Yummy too...The Coconut Fluff,is really Fluffly..lol..Like fresh hand made cream..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 3, 2013)

Forgot to put that I prepoo'd with Amla/Brahmi/Vatika oil on Sat. and did a final rinse of Nettle/Slippery Elm Bark/AVJ.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2013)

Did a *CAT*:

Columbian Coffee under Kizuri Beauty's Cocoa Vanilla DC'er
ACV Hairveda
Tea Blueberry, Pomegrante, Acai Berry

 After my Hair Dried I used: Qhemet's Burdock Root and CC's Hibiscus Hair Cremes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 4, 2013)

Using:  CC's Naturals Hibiscus Hair Creme


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm going to have to start my cold infusions over. I let them sit out too long and it smells moldy  I'm going to mix the remaining marshmallow with burdock root and start from there. I will make it just slightly stronger so 1 tbsp of tea to 3/4 cup of water and see how that goes. I will do that tonight because I want to cowash tomorrow.


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 4, 2013)

How long was too long for you?



faithVA said:


> I'm going to have to start my cold infusions over. I let them sit out too long and it smells moldy.



Sent using LHCF app


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 4, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I'm going to have to start my cold infusions over. I let them sit out too long and it smells moldy  I'm going to mix the remaining marshmallow with burdock root and start from there. I will make it just slightly stronger so 1 tbsp of tea to 3/4 cup of water and see how that goes. I will do that tonight because I want to cowash tomorrow.



Water and Oil infusions, or water only???


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 5, 2013)

Out of vatika egg protein reconstructor, so heading to the Indian market in an hour.

Since that whole line is only $5 might pick up another one.

And fenugreek. 

I hope that's it...

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Lita (Dec 5, 2013)

DarkJoy That egg protein Dc & the black seed Dc are the bomb.com....

*People sleep in vatika Dc mask's.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 5, 2013)

Lita said:


> DarkJoy That egg protein Dc & the black seed Dc are the bomb.com....
> 
> *People sleep in vatika Dc mask's.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Yes Lita. Was gonna get the black seed too, but opted for the olive oil and henna one to try next. How does the black seed make your hair feel? Notice effects to the strands long term?

The egg mask has worked wonders on DDs swimmers hair. I reconstruct her with that faithfully each time out the pool. It's all shine, bounce and smooth ends. Even when she needs a trim it makes them look sleek and repaired till the next wash. She will be TBL by February I think.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Jobwright (Dec 5, 2013)

I am sooooo tardy to the party!  Gotta make my sulfur, JBCO, EVCO, Shea mix tonight after my sons chorus concert.  I'll be back with a check in as soon as I get myself together...the holiday threw me off.


----------



## Lita (Dec 5, 2013)

DarkJoy The black seed makes your hair very soft/hair feels looks healthy.,

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 5, 2013)

Still spritz'n my fenugreek tea mixed with KV fenugreek oil on my scalp.

I will say this. I am 10 wks post and right abt now I would be screaming to relax my hair but nope... My new growth is very manageable and I give credit to fenugreek.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 5, 2013)

Just steeped my tea (Feenugreek, Rooibos, Nettle, Peppermint, Horsetail and Burdock Root) for this weeks wash day.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 5, 2013)

Accidentally left almost a whole batch of my coffee/tea/ coconut milk rinse out and it went bad

I had to co-wash so I used remnants of my shikakai/tulsi/aritha blend for my rinse.   

I plan to oil my hair and scalp with ayurvedic oils.   Not sure which ones yet.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 5, 2013)

My favorite Indian market is slippin'.  They seem to be cutting down on the hair powders!!! No shikakai, neem, or amla powders in sight! Not even space on the shelves for it. they replaced them with a bunch of Dabur Oils and fake henna hair dyes. Grrr!! I will be on the hunt for a new market to patronize. What are they thinking?!


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 5, 2013)

DarkJoy are you sure they are cutting down and rather just haven't had a chance to restock from your last visit


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 5, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @DarkJoy are you sure they are cutting down and rather just haven't had a chance to restock from your last visit



Nix08!!!





Took me a second to get what you meant too!!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2013)

kxlot79 said:


> How long was too long for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using LHCF app



I started them Sunday and they smelled bad by Tuesday night.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Water and Oil infusions, or water only???



Just water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2013)

Doing a CAT

Columbian Coffee under my DC'er (Kizuri Cocoa Vanilla)
ACV Hairveda
Tea (Saw Palmetto)


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 6, 2013)

Can I use AVJ for the dye release of the indigo I just received from Henna Sooq?  How do you mix it (indigo)?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2013)

MileHighDiva

Hot (not boiling) Water and a Dash of Salt.  Must be used within 5-15 minutes from mixing.


----------



## felic1 (Dec 7, 2013)

I have not done my hair. I just need to confess. To someone that will listen. My church was having all night prayer. ( A shut in). I was really excited all day and could not wait to get there. I got there at 6:45 and it was to end at 6 am. The had a assortment of speakers to minister first. It was okay and I got bored. I was ready to go. Some girl came in with waist length plus in a beautiful chocolate brown with tendrils. It was beautiful. I think it would take 7 years for my hair to grow that long. I have been in a growth or length retention famine.  My interest in service peaked. In came a BSL. It was good. There was a MBL too. Praise God! I really need help. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 7, 2013)

felic1 you are too funny!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2013)

felic1

It's hard not to notice Hair in Crowds.

Access the 'condition' Do mock 'regimens' the whole 9


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 7, 2013)

Today:

Dc'd over coffee, applied tea rinse, and did a final rinse with Hairveda's PH balancing rinse.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Dec 7, 2013)

I mixed a tea spray for my yarn braids and sprayed from scalp to ends. The yarn drank it all up pretty fast but my (ETA *scalp*) did too. My scalp was instantly calmed and soothed  Im gonna use this everyday!!  

My recipe is nettle, basil and lavender tea brewed in 2 cups water. I let the tea bags sit for an hour then stirred in a tsp irish moss powder and a tsp of horsetail powder, tsp safflower oil, a cap of AVG and EOs. I put the pot back on simmer and stirred constantly to dissolve the powder.   

Its true that irish moss acts as an emulsifier to blend the oil and water. When I touched the mixture, it had a nice slippery, smooth consistency that I knew would be just the right thing for my hair.   Once I let it sit, the mucilage really started to form so I added more purified water to the tea and transferred to my spray bottle. I put the mucilage in the freezer for a later date. 

Next time I will use only a 1/2 tsp of each powder and maybe 4-5 cups water. I also put the spray bottle in the fridge for tonights use.   Overall, it was a success bc my scalp feels awesome; no itchies, no tightness, soft braids and no buildup.  I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Lita (Dec 8, 2013)

mshoneyfly  Irish moss powder yummy,if you have a weak con/dc..Mix your powder & add to the Dc,you'll have a top notch product..Great moisture/wonderful slip & full hair..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Dec 8, 2013)

Lita
Ooo yes! I think I will do that with the mucilage I have in the freezer when I take my braids out. That will be my first real DC. Im sure I will be ready to deal with my hair again by then. 

Thanks!!

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't have any tea brewed for tonights wash.... I will quickly brew some coffee and coconut milk for tonights wash.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 8, 2013)

Will use my tea mix of marshmallow root, hibiscus, and oolong teas...


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 8, 2013)

I just bought some irish moss powder.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2013)

Will steep some Marshmallow Root Tea for next Wash Day OR....Red Roobis Tea. *undecided*


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 8, 2013)

My coffee and coconut milk powder brew was a nice rinse

Brewing my tea blend now of everything but the kitchen sink.

So I measured the ng on a shed hair and there was 2" of coils...I'm 14 weeks post so that's a little over 1/2 inch per month. I'm attributing that increased growth to one or both of two things: 2 rounds of inversion (although clearly I didn't get an inch each time) and ayurvedics. Those were the additions this stretch.

 ETA: Another shed hair doesn't have as much ng


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm just now adding tea to my reggie.. I'm steaming with SD Vanilla Silk over Fenugreek Tea.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 9, 2013)

Did a henna treatment on dirty hair yesterday due to laziness....I won't do that again. I feel like I wasted a treatment. I rather shampoo then do henna treatment. Henna seems to take much better on my shampooed hair. I did a final rinse with Hibiscus/Marshmallow Root/and a little ACV.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 9, 2013)

Prepooed with my amla/fenugreek oil mix. That stuff is fabulous!  Then did a regular old clarifying/chelating shampoo with AO Swimmers Shampoo. "HOT" of tea and oil with burdock, oolong, nettle with grapeseed, almond and olive oils. DC'd on top of that with Vatika brand Olive Oil mask (contains henna and almond too ) for an 1.5 hrs. ACV rinse.

Gotta say, I got some volume here on my curl set. Dang...!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2013)

Steeping Red Roobis & Oolong for tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2013)

Doing a CAT
Coffee under Kizuri Beauty's Coconut Crème DC'er
ACV Rinse Hairveda
Tea Red Roobis & Oolong with my Leave-In


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 10, 2013)

Stepped my tea for tonight's co-wash day but too tied to use it. Will use it on Friday when I wash my hair.

Steeped: Rooibos, Fenugreek, Nettle, Peppermint, Fenugreek and Burdock Root


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2013)

Rozlewis

I know Roz.  I have to do it the night before.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 10, 2013)

Coffee/tea/coconut milk rinse during todays cowash.


----------



## Wenbev (Dec 10, 2013)

hey ladies  trying to give my hair some love tonight!  Sitting with a prepoo of TJs nourish condish, coconut oil and that stinky neem oil.  I was going to use heat but will just do some housework for the next 60 min and use my own body heat with a plastic cap  
Will just cowash and tea rinse with my normal tea mix, twist in eight and hope the neem smell will be gone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2013)

For Friday - Will Steep:

Blueberry
Blueberry, Pomegrante, Acai
Black Currant


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 11, 2013)

Spritzed my tea mix on under  my DC


----------



## jprayze (Dec 12, 2013)

I think I will try my fenugreek tonight...by itself, so I can see how it works on my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 12, 2013)

Steeping my Tea for tomorrow.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 12, 2013)

Tea/coffee/coconut milk rinsed during my cowash.  
Used my ayurvedic oil blend before and plan to do an oiling once my hair dries with fenugreek and hibiscus infused rice bran oil.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 12, 2013)

Steeping Fenugreek tea for tomorrow. I have other teas ( burdock root, marshmallow roots, slippery elm) that I have yet to really use. I'm so addicted to using fenugreek and loving that maple smell...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 12, 2013)

Steeping Black for tomorrow.


----------



## toaster (Dec 12, 2013)

After my run tomorrow morning I'm going to buy some tea from the grocery store and steep some for my cowash tomorrow. I guess I'll get a spray bottle and apply it my hair in sections, let it sit for a bit, and then apply my cowash conditioner.

Hope I'm not doing this wrong.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 12, 2013)

My irish moss came today. Now I have to figure out how to use it.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Dec 13, 2013)

Been using my nettle, basil, lavender tea braid spray with irish moss and horsetail powders every night. I found that I still needed to seal in the moisture so I used safflower, jbco and coconut oil with EOs in another spray bottle after moisturizing scalp and hair. My braids finally feel moist and soft instead of that dry, tight feeling.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Lita (Dec 13, 2013)

Thursday,applied some happ nappy Hibicus on my length & Coffee caramel burlee butter on my ends...Hair up in a bun..It's super cold here,so my hair should really hold up with this combo..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Dec 13, 2013)

Did a tea rinse of peppermint, vanilla rooibos, chamomile and green tea under MHC so deep conditioner


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 13, 2013)

Dc'd over coffee, applied tea, and did a ACV rinse.


----------



## Lita (Dec 13, 2013)

Scalp detox on my roots/Co wash with SSI Blue berry..Healing Herbs By Rene Coffee Mocha Dc 1hr,Rinsed with Healing Herbs Moringa con,HH soft coconut leave-in,CC naturals hibiscus cream & sealed with Happy Hair Coffee brullee butter...Biotin Maca scalp lotion on roots..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Dec 13, 2013)

Steeping black tea, chamomile, peppermint, vanilla rooibos and green tea for my next wash day


----------



## toaster (Dec 14, 2013)

Okay, so today I steeped one bag of Lipton Pearl Black tea in about 1 1/2 cups of water. Let it sit for about 9ish hours. I poured the tea in my spray bottle with 2 tablespoons of coconut milk. I sprayed my dry hair in 4 sections until almost dripping, and then put a plastic cap on for about 10 minutes. Applied my cowash conditioner and oil mix over the tea saturated hair, and rinsed. I had a lot of mixture left so I rinsed it over my head in the shower.

My hair feels good! I'll try this again next cowash (4 days from now). Didn't add too much time to my routine, and my hair is super soft and strong.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 14, 2013)

Heavy pre poo of fenugreek and amla oil. Shampood again. Poured warm tea/hot oil mix of burdock, nettle, oolong plus grapeseed and almond. Reconstructor on top..then work  called with an emergency. Dang no choice but left on for an 1.5 hrs. Too long! Crispy but not hard. Rinsed and hit it with moisture DC for an hour. Was fine after 

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 14, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Been using my nettle, basil, lavender tea braid spray with irish moss and horsetail powders every night. I found that I still needed to seal in the moisture so I used safflower, jbco and coconut oil with EOs in another spray bottle after moisturizing scalp and hair. My braids finally feel moist and soft instead of that dry, tight feeling.
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



Just a thought. I found that lav tea left on was very drying. mshoneyfly.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2013)

toaster

I like that Lipton's Black Pearl Tea.


----------



## toaster (Dec 14, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> toaster  I like that Lipton's Black Pearl Tea.



IDareT'sHair I saw you mention it when I attempted to back and read through this thread and last years thread. 

I quickly gave up, bought something you said you used and coconut milk because another poster mentioned that and I rolled with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2013)

Doing a *CAT*

Coffee under Fleurtzy's Hair Rx
ACV Rinse (Hairveda)
Tea (Black) with Leave-In & Oil


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 14, 2013)

Here's a link to a blog I found where the owner uses a lot of herbs and clays in her hair care. She's a 4c natural.

http://mynaturalhairgrowth.net/


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2013)

RavenSR

Great Info!

Thanks for Sharing this....


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 14, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

You're Welcome. Her blog has me wanting to buy more clay even though I have 1lb each of bentonite, kaolin and sea clay arriving monday.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 14, 2013)

I think I'm going to use the irish moss when I henna next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2013)

@RavenSR

I've been wanting to try Basil. I love Sage. 

So her blog post was right on time.

I will make sure I pick up some Basil in 2014.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 14, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

I use Holy Basil in my cleansing grains recipe. That stuff does a good job. I haven't used it in my hair yet.

I have Sage from Essential Depot but I don't want to darken my hair so I might give it away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2013)

RavenSR said:


> I* use Holy Basil in my cleansing grains recipe. That stuff does a good job. I haven't used it in my hair yet.
> 
> I have Sage from Essential Depot but I don't want to darken my hair so I might give it away.*



RavenSR

 Good to know.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 15, 2013)

...................


----------



## jprayze (Dec 16, 2013)

I did my first fenugreek rinse and love it.  After I rinsed my DC, I poured it over my head and left it in.  Slip was as great as everyone has said.  Great for me because I tangle a lot.  It will stay in my rotation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2013)

Steeped Black for Tomorrow.

jprayze  Glad it worked for you.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 16, 2013)

Coffee/tea/coconut milk rinsed last night.  I have enough for one more wash.  But I haven't made my areetha/tulsi/skikakai rinse in over a week


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 16, 2013)

jprayze said:
			
		

> I did my first fenugreek rinse and love it.  After I rinsed my DC, I poured it over my head and left it in.  Slip was as great as everyone has said.  Great for me because I tangle a lot.  It will stay in my rotation.



I have fenugreek, tea, powder and seeds. I even asked how to use them. Why have I not used them? 

I have some sort of product attention disorder.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 16, 2013)

Did a henna gloss mixed with Marshmallow and hibiscus tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2013)

Will Do a *CAT*
*C*olumbian Coffee under SSI's Fortifying DC'er (with Steam)
*A*CV Rinse (Hairveda)
*T*ea (Black) with my Leave-In


----------



## toaster (Dec 17, 2013)

Steeped my black tea today for about 9 hours. Mixed it in my spray bottle with 2 tablespoons of coconut milk. Sprayed my hair down in 4 sections and now I'm sitting with a plastic cap on my hair. In about 10 minutes I will apply my conditioner over my tea soaked hair, rinse it out, and do a final rinse with the rest of my mixture.

Loving this so far.


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 18, 2013)

I did a final rinse with Fenugreek tea today. I'm loving Fenugreek but I need to experiment with more teas.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 18, 2013)

Will rinse with my blend of tea/coffee/coconut milk.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 18, 2013)

Spritzed my hair with my njoi tea and also massaged some joj in.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 18, 2013)

Been slacking on the tea rinsing the last 2 weeks. And guess what? Eczema starting in my scalp again  Itchy and the scabs (TMI!) are starting  The rinses kept it at bay for most of a year. I will go hard again tomorrow and start with a good Ayurvedic powder cleanse, rinsing, etc.

The good news is, my hair is in great frigging shape. Best in my adult life


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm pre-pooing with Vatika Frosting on my length and Keravada Bhringraj oil on my scalp.  I pulled my henna mix out of the freezer to defrost earlier.  I'm not sure if I'll experiment by adding indigo, because the package stinks.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 18, 2013)

I know black tea isn't a favorite around here, but that stuff does this head right !

I steeped a STRONG brew of...

Black Ceylon, Red Rooibus and Fenugeek last week. Will be using it again for my set this week.


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 19, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I know black tea isn't a favorite around here, but that stuff does this head right !
> 
> I steeped a STRONG brew of...
> 
> Black Ceylon, Red Rooibus and Fenugeek last week. Will be using it again for my set this week.


Yes girl a good black tea does good things to my hair! Always in my rotation.


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 19, 2013)

Massaged in some IPN Tealightful Shine. 

Brewed some black, marshmallow, and peppermint to use later tonight.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 19, 2013)

Brewed some fenugreek tea and using it under my DC right now


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2013)

I need to Steep some tea for tomorrow.

Maybe I'll use Oolong?  Or Red Roobis.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ladies I didn't expect to see henna mixing with my relaxer. .I was there applying my relaxer praying that all my hair wasn't going to fall out


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 19, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Ladies I didn't expect to see henna mixing with my relaxer. .I was there applying my relaxer praying that all my hair wasn't going to fall out



Wow the same thing happened to me tonight too


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 19, 2013)

Applied Lace Naturals Ayurvedic Hair and Scalp Mist.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 19, 2013)

I was truly nervous Beamodel


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 19, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> I was truly nervous Beamodel



Nix08

I saw henna color coming out into the relaxer. When did u henna? I henna on last Friday I believe.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 19, 2013)

Beamodel I think I henna's a couple weeks ago.  I think I even smelled henna when I was washing out the relaxer.  It was all very interesting.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Dec 20, 2013)

Steeping coffee for my next wash day


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2013)

Doing a *CAT* today:

*C*olumbian Coffee under SSI Fortifying DC'er
*A*CV Rinse (Hairveda)
*T*ea (Fenugreek)


----------



## lovelycurls (Dec 20, 2013)

Ayruvedic treatment with
1tbsp Brahmi powder
1tbsp Bhringraj powder
1bsp Neem powder
1/2 tbsp shikakai powder
Coconut milk
Evco
Tresemme flawless curls conditioner

Final tea rinse with
2bags Fenugreek
2bags Burdock root
2bags Catnip
1bag Green tea
1bag Tulsi tea
Avj

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE3 using LHCF


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Dec 20, 2013)

Did a tea rinse under MHC so deep conditioner


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 20, 2013)

I plan to make a couple brews tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 21, 2013)

@Beamodel

Mornin' Ms. Lady!

Ended up using Fenugreek last night. 

I think I'll steep "Green" for Tuesday.

I need to brew some Coffee Too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 21, 2013)

I need to work on our 2014 Challenge.

Hopefully Everyone is pleased with the Choices.  If there is something else you'd like to Add - Lemme know.

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel  Mornin' Ms. Lady!  Ended up using Fenugreek last night.  I think I'll steep "Green" for Tuesday.  I need to brew some Coffee Too.



IDareT'sHair

Good morning 
I love the fenugreek tea. I'm not sure what I will steep for my next wash day bc I will be out of town


----------



## jprayze (Dec 21, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair  Good morning I love the fenugreek tea. I'm not sure what I will steep for my next wash day bc I will be out of town



Love fenugreek too!  I put my scarf around my neck before my hair was dry so apparently it dripped on my scarf and now it smells mapley


----------



## Xaragua (Dec 21, 2013)

i am doing a black tea rinse, and i am mixing Bhrami powder with my D/C and deep condition for 1-2hrs.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm brewing a blend of fennel, nettle, sage, peppermint, and black tea.


----------



## toaster (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm home for the holidays! My parents had black tea in the cabinet but no coconut milk so I'm sitting here with just tea on my hair for the next 10 minutes or so. Will top with Tresemme and oil and cowash out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2013)

Steeping a Pot of Green Tea


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 22, 2013)

Steeping my tea (Rooibos, Fenugreek, Nettle, Burdock Root, Peppermint) for this weeks co-wash day.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 22, 2013)

Steeped a pot of marshmallow root. My hair feels really soft and lovely


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 22, 2013)

Sooo there was some mold on my fenugreek paste...pushed that aside and I'm dc'ing with it now


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 22, 2013)

Are we using crockpots for our pastes or teas or  blends?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 22, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> Are we using crockpots for our pastes or teas or  blends?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I only use a crock pot to infuse my oils.


----------



## myfaithrising (Dec 22, 2013)

Added fenugreek to my prepoo and while it was great for my hair, i left it in too long and my scalp wasn't very happy.  Now, im infusing coffee into some rosemary infused olive oil I had, I really hope this is a good combo, my goal is to make a pomade.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Dec 22, 2013)

myfaithrising said:


> Added fenugreek to my prepoo and while it was great for my hair, i left it in too long and my scalp wasn't very happy.  Now, im infusing coffee into some rosemary infused olive oil I had, I really hope this is a good combo, my goal is to make a pomade.



myfaithrising
Good luck with your pomade. Sorry about your scalp issues. My scalp always feels a little tingly when I do the fenugreek paste. It makes me feel like it might be growing new hairs 

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## myfaithrising (Dec 22, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> myfaithrising
> Good luck with your pomade. Sorry about your scalp issues. My scalp always feels a little tingly when I do the fenugreek paste. It makes me feel like it might be growing new hairs
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



Thank you!!  My fingers are crossed!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2013)

Steep Green Tea for tomorrow.  I have my Coffee Brewed.

Will also do an ACV Rinse.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 23, 2013)

Did a tea rinse today with Rooibos, Burdock Root, Nettle, Fenugreek, and Peppermint.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2013)

Doing a *CAT*

Coffee under Hairveda's Methi Set (Step 2) under Steamer
ACV Rinse (Hairveda)
Tea (Green Tea Celestial Seasonings)


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 24, 2013)

Marinating in a pre-poo of fenugreek/amla oil. Wrapped it up tight with a thick thick layer of plastic wrap, durag, and a super heavy hat. Works as well as my heating cap this way.

Since I flat ironed and used cones for this last rollerset gotta shampoo. But then will use burdock/nettle/oolong and EVOO plus coconut oil under the Vatika Egg Protein Mask reconstructor (mitigating heat damage if any) then follow with AO Rose Mosqueta DC if needed. Then will chase that with a distilled water and ACV rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2013)

I think I'll steep another Pot of Green Tea for next wash day


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2013)

Brewed some Columbian Coffee.  Steeping Green Tea.  Getting ready for tomorrow's wash day.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 26, 2013)

Steeping tea (Rooibos, Burdock Root, Nettle, Peppermint, Fenugreek) for tomorrow's wash day.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm gonna start powdering herbs to add to my hennas and mud-washes.


----------



## toaster (Dec 26, 2013)

I have been so hair lazy these past three days. Brewing some tea right now for my tea rinse and cowash.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 26, 2013)

Mixed a huge batch of henna to portion out and freeze.   I plan to consistently henna every 4 weeks this year!  

I plan to henna tomorrow.

Did a coffee/tea rinse and a spritz after with my tea blend of shikakai/tulsi/amla/aritha.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 26, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Mixed a huge batch of henna to portion out and freeze.   I plan to consistently henna every 4 weeks this year!
> 
> I plan to henna tomorrow.
> 
> Did a coffee/tea rinse and a spritz after with my tea blend of shikakai/tulsi/amla/aritha.



Nix08, I henna every 4 weeks also. I did this consistently for the last 6 months of 2013 and plan to do it consistently through 2014. I plan to henna on Sunday evening.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 26, 2013)

Rozlewis I am so in love with anything ayurvedic.  My ayurvedic regimen over the last 4 months has been so good for my hair.  I was a little afraid of henna but I've concluded that henna is an absolute holy grail staple for my fine strands.  I've seen no splits over the last 4 months.  Granted I'm sure they are there but regardless they seem nonexistent.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 26, 2013)

Nix08, me too. I was afraid of it too. However, all of these ayurvedic treatments have helped me along my journey. Now, I am hooked. I have heard good things about Kalpi Tone and I purchased some while it was on sale. I plan to introduce this into my regimen as well. 

I actually do a henna gloss treatment and leave it in overnight. How do you plan to do your henna treatment?


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 26, 2013)

Rozlewis I apply my henna and leave it in for about 4+ hours now.  I will maybe graduate to overnight sometime this year.

I have heard of Kalpi tone, maybe when I feel that inevitable urge to buy something new I will pick it up  How are you using the kalpi tone?


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 26, 2013)

The scalp is once again happy. Eczema has calmed to almost nothing.

Either tomorrow or Saturday will do an Ayurvedic wash and tea rinse.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 27, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Rozlewis I apply my henna and leave it in for about 4+ hours now.  I will maybe graduate to overnight sometime this year.
> 
> I have heard of Kalpi tone, maybe when I feel that inevitable urge to buy something new I will pick it up  How are you using the kalpi tone?



Nix08, I decided to do my Henna tomorrow instead of today so I will put it in early after I get home from spin class tomorrow. I will leave it in for about 6 hours. I need to bake 15 dozen cookies so I will have it in my hair while I bake. Later in the evening I will rinse it out. This will be my first time not leaving it in overnight.

I have not used the Kalpi Tone yet but I may alternate one month of Henna and the next Kalpi Toni but I am not sure yet. I will do some research to see how others are using it.


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 27, 2013)

So who has used beet juice/beet root in their henna mixes? What were your results? I just saw this lady on YT make a potent-looking mix. She used, I believe, Red Raj henna, hibiscus flower/powder, and beet root. I've never used beets in my henna but I'm thinking my next concoction will have some, since I have 2/3 of the ingredients.

ETA: http://youtu.be/lysPnzxPgDA


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 27, 2013)

kxlot79

I plan to use that mix in Jan/Feb when I order from MHR. My next henna will have hibiscus tea as the liquid with hibiscus powder mixed in with the henna.


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 27, 2013)

So this will be your first time using hibiscus or red raj? What about beet root?


BranwenRosewood said:


> I plan to use that mix in Jan/Feb...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2013)

Did a *CAT* Today:
Columbian Coffee under DC'er
ACV (Hairveda)
Tea (Green Celestial Seasonings)

Will probably steep more Green for next Wash Day.


----------



## chebaby (Dec 27, 2013)

getting back on my ayurveda/tea/coffee thing. i only have a small amount of jar of joe left so now i gotta find something with tea or coffee in it. i also have no powders so i have to get my hands on some.

i MISS henna so very much but i cant go back. not after chopping all my hair off. but i miss the process of putting the mud on my hair and i miss how my hair felt with it. oh well.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 27, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @Rozlewis I am so in love with anything ayurvedic.  My ayurvedic regimen over the last 4 months has been so good for my hair.  I was a little afraid of henna but I've concluded that henna is an absolute holy grail staple for my fine strands.  I've seen no splits over the last 4 months.  Granted I'm sure they are there but regardless they seem nonexistent.


Yep yep! Henna is the bomb.

Reminds me. It's been 3 weeks. Think it's time to start defrosting the leftovers and get to it on Monday since I have nothing planned that day.

Matter of fact, I'll mix in some cocoa powder. My hair is reaaaaaallly blackity black from the indigo. Worrying that it's unnaturally black looking when indoors. Wondering if adding chocolate/reds over it will add some variation (over time) a bit... wont hurt to try.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 27, 2013)

kxlot79

It will be my first time using hibiscus powder mixed with henna. I normally brew hibiscus petals and green tea when I henna. Hennasooq was out of red raj so I just got Rajasthani henna. I'll probably order some red raj when they are back in stock in Feb. I've never used beet root before so I'm buying some from MHR in Jan when I stock up on some other herbs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2013)

@chebaby

Well you gone hafta' step up your Game over here cause we don't play up in here when it comes to Coffee, Tea, Powders, Henna's, Milks & stuff.

So, you gone hafta' build up your stash to be able to hang with us in 2014.

We Serious.


----------



## chebaby (Dec 27, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Well you gone hafta' step up your Game over here cause we don't play up in here when it comes to Coffee, Tea, Powders, Henna's, Milks & stuff.
> 
> ...


 girl my tea/coffee/powders/oils stash is EMPTY i got  nothing lmao.

first thing im going to get is powders. then i think im going to bite the bullet and order a keraveda oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2013)

@chebaby

We Get Down over here. 

So, you gone hafta' come up with somethin'.

You gone hafta' use them AV butters and claim them as your Ayurvedic.

KeraVada will be a good start. Don't forget to use the Discount (if there is one).


----------



## chebaby (Dec 27, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> We Get Down over here.
> 
> ...


  cause thats about the only ayurvedic thing i own lol. 
i got some tea but dont know what to do with it i want some hard core stuff like amla, hibiscus, bringraj  and stuff.

keraveda so pricey but i think im going to go ahead and order.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 27, 2013)

Henna is in  I made a blend of sage, rooibos and rosehip tea to dampen my hair as I applied the henna.

I will leave the henna in for about 4 hoursthen cowash and tea/coffee/oil rinse.

I portioned out the batch of henna I made last night and it came out to 9 portions


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 27, 2013)

Did a hendigo today. I mixed my henna with chamomile tea this time, I thought the tea made it less drying than the ACV.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2013)

@curlyhersheygirl

Did you get Color Ms. Curly or just Conditioning?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 27, 2013)

IDareT'sHair I got color. I think I will continue using the tea to mix with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2013)

curlyhersheygirl

Was the Tea Room Temp?  Warm? etc.....


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 27, 2013)

Steeped some marshmallow root for a tea rinse in a few minutes.


----------



## sissimpson (Dec 28, 2013)

Henna'd for 8 hours last week. Used sleepy time tea for my liquid, and added everything my hair likes: honey, coconut milk powder, cocoa powder, and some amla infused oil. It produced a nice paste that stayed soft like a thick deep conditioner, so it was easy to wash out. Then I DC with essential wholesale's hair mask for about 40 minutes. My greys turned a nice brownish red color, and my hair is very happy.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 28, 2013)

Nix08, how did the Henna come out?

I just put mine in at noon and will leave it in till 6:00PM tonight. I love that I can do housework while it does it's thing.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm going to continue my tea rinses but keep it simple for now. I will use 12 oz of green tea and then add a couple cubes of the tea ice cubes I have in the freezer, whatever they may be. After I use those up which could be months  I will keep the green tea as the base and add an equal amount of a different tea. At some point hopefully I will learn something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2013)

@faithVA

I am really liking the Green Tea Rinse. 

I've used these my last 3 Tea Rinses. 

I'll hafta' buy more Green Tea. 

I found a few remnants tea bags in my desk at work. #old.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 28, 2013)

I applied my henna at 11:30am and I'll rinse it out at 5:30pm. My mix was:

50g Rajasthani Henna
1 tbsp Hibiscus powder
1 tbsp Brahmi powder
1 tbsp Bhringraj powder
1 tsp Honey powder
1 tsp Buttermilk powder

My water had 2 green tea bags and 1 tbsp Rosehip & Hibiscus tea. 

I'm hoping to make eventually a henna mix that doesn't need a deep conditioner afterwards. I really think the honey and milk powders will help with that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2013)

BranwenRosewood

Keep us posted.  Whether you ended up having to DC or not?

Interesting Mixture.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 28, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> Nix08, how did the Henna come out?
> 
> I just put mine in at noon and will leave it in till 6:00PM tonight. I love that I can do housework while it does it's thing.



Rozlewis It was a hit  My hair felt great even as I was rinsing it out.  I haven't observed the color but my hair feels excellent,  smooth and strong.

How was yours?


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 28, 2013)

BranwenRosewood said:


> I applied my henna at 11:30am and I'll rinse it out at 5:30pm. My mix was:
> 
> 50g Rajasthani Henna
> 1 tbsp Hibiscus powder
> ...



BranwenRosewood have you tried Nupur Henna?  It has some of the herbs you've added plus others.  Thats what I use with a tea blend for liquid and some grapeseed oil.  I make my mix the consistency of cake batter and I don't dc after.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 28, 2013)

Nix08

I don't use that brand because of the amla in it. I've read that amla can tighten your curl pattern and darken hair. I'm hoping henna will gradually loosen my curl pattern so I don't end up texturizing. I will start adding some oil to my henna.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 28, 2013)

I co-washed the henna out with Natty Moist and since my hair felt a little dry as I was rinsing I decided to DC with Natty Rhassoul. I've used that 2oz sample 3 times and I still have another 1-2 uses left. 

I noticed that while I was apply my henna it was really defining my curls. The consistency I normally make it is thicker than what I did today (brownie batter). I guess I finally got it right. The color I got was very subtle but I'm hoping that changes over the next few days.

I plan to use the mix I did today as a base for next 4 weeks. I plan to use coconut milk and tea as the liquid. I hope my hair like coconut milk even though it doesn't like coconut oil. To be fair, the last time I used coconut oil was when I was natural in 2012. I had bleached and colored my hair a lot so things may have changed.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 28, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Rozlewis It was a hit  My hair felt great even as I was rinsing it out.  I haven't observed the color but my hair feels excellent,  smooth and strong.
> 
> How was yours?



Nix08, I am glad to hear that it worked out great for you. These treatments are the best. Also, I have high porosity hair (some normal porosity as well) and when I had my hair analysis from Komaza Care they could tell I had been using Henna because my hair was coated but the Henna helped to close my cuticles so besides the color, strength, and conditioning benefits it also helps if you have high porosity hair. So glad I started doing these treatments.  

I am sitting under my steamer right now steaming in my DC. I still have a few hours to go before I am done with this hair.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 28, 2013)

Cowashed the Henna out with V05 conditioner, applied coffee under my DC, did a tea rinse, and last did an ACV rinse with cool water.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 28, 2013)

If next weeks Coconut Milk Henna turns out good, I'm gonna add Aritha powder to Week 3's Henna so I don't have to shampoo prior to applying the henna.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 28, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  Was the Tea Room Temp?  Warm? etc.....



IDareT'sHair It was warm.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 29, 2013)

So. In approx 4hrs the herbalist opens. They have almost every flower/plant in the known universe.

Putting blue malva on the list. Other suggestions for strength, softness and moisture, ladies? There's plenty room in my cart 

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2013)

@DarkJoy

That Blue Malva is thebomb.com

I also like Calendua alot.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DarkJoy
> 
> That Blue Malva is thebomb.com
> 
> I also like Calendua alot.



Thank you! Calendula is on the list. I hear it's great for skin so will do a facial rinse with it too.  

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 29, 2013)

I did a pre-poo treatment with AVJ and some oils.
I'm brewing a blend of nettle, sage, fennel, peppermint, and black tea for my tea rinse.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 29, 2013)

Bought blue malva, calendula, lemongrass.

Also got assam to drink since it's my favorite of all teas to drink next to oolong. I just wiki'd it and of course it is! Assam is the camellia plant grown in India. Oolong is also camellia but a different variety grown in China. My skin also loves camellia seed oil.

Anyway, that line of thinking led me to say, OK, I'll try assam to rinse. Regular black tea made my hair hard. When I'm feeling brave, I'll give assam a shot. If I dont drink it all first .


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 29, 2013)

Used Njoi tea spritz...


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 29, 2013)

Did an overnight with Tealightful Shine

I just made up some Njoi Tea to use this week


----------



## Lita (Dec 29, 2013)

Dampen my hair with warm watet..Applied some annabelle hibiscus Pomagranted cream on my length..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 30, 2013)

Bought some Jamila Henna. Plan on doing a henna gloss when it arrives. 

I want my hair ridiculously thick. Ayurvedics and I are about to form a wonderful relationship


----------



## Rozlewis (May 21, 2014)

Massaged scalp with Annabelle's Ayurvedic oil.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 8, 2014)

DC'd over coffee and rinsed with tea.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 8, 2014)

Steeping Fenugreek, Burdock Root, Nettle Leaf, Rooibos, and Horsetail tea for my next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 8, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> *Steeping Fenugreek, Burdock Root, Nettle Leaf, Rooibos, and Horsetail tea for my next wash day.*


 
Very Nice Blend.

Rozlewis


----------



## Lita (Nov 9, 2014)

J Monique Irish Moss & Coco mask DC 40min & used Jakela coffee butter balm on scalp..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown (Nov 9, 2014)

delete wrong year thread


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 9, 2014)

Did a tea rinse with Claudies Hair Tea.


----------



## An_gell (Dec 10, 2014)

Do any of you guys use your teas in a spray bottle as a daily refresher? And if so what are some recipes. Thanks!


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 10, 2014)

Deleted, wrong thread.


----------

